# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Total War - Mandate of Heaven

## Eldan

*Turn 1: Carneval*



It is the thirteenth year of the interregnum - four nights, since the statues fell, since the end of Imperium. It used to be that the five days between years, the no-month, were the time of the great carneval of Vulpa, the trickster god -  a time of music and feasting, where the rich and powerful mingled with the poor, all wearing masks. 
But if it was our hope that the priests of Vulpa, in their red robes and painted fox masks, would defuse the cold tension we were all feeling in our stomachs with gentle pranks and music, we were waiting in vain. Their god has reverted to what she once was, wild and free and reckless. And her priests have followed suit, donned masks of wolves and jackals and snarling hounds, stalking the nights in packs. She is no longer confined to five nights a year, all time is her time now, the time of chaos, bloodshed and the overturning of the world order. 

Disorder always draws the ambitious and the greedy and they circle the city like sharks scenting blood. Barbarians and heroes, cultists and sages, lost sons and noble scions, demons and slayers. Mad would-be kings are tearing at the corpse of the empire in the name of rebuilding it. 

***

The last winter mists have lifted with the first days of the new year. Winter was hard, the poor huddled together five or ten to a room, as much for warmth as lack of space. Corpses drifting in the canals of the western city are not a rare sight anymore. Some had still hoped that Spring would show a brighter picture. 
The patrols returning show a bleak picture: villages abandoned, as far as the rukh-eagles can fly. The rangers, too, confirm: within three days' travel of Ardakand, no one is left. The villages have been burned, or sunk into the rivers, those peasants who have not fled have been slaughtered by ghouls and manticores, or enslaved, or joined the roaming bandit kings. The fields are swamped, or overgrown, or poisoned. 
The storehouses are not yet empty, the poor can yet get a grain ration, as is the custom. But what farms we have directly outside the walls, an the few fishing boats that still brave the sea will not feed ten percent of the city, when the stores run out in a few months. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Expedition: securing the countryside
The Legio Aquila is mustering forces to clear the countryside within at least one days march of the city of bandits and monsters and then step up patrols, so that villages can be resettled and grains sown to feed the city. 
They estimate that they will need [20 mil] and [10 eco] to accomplish this, and are asking all powers of the city to contribute. 

Mechanics: If the countryside is secured, grain will be harvested in the countryside by turn four. This will result in an unknown (partially random) payout of t.economy, which will be divided proportionally between all contributors. If the land is not secured, and the harvest not brought in, the city will suffer a famine, with disastrous effects on the population.



We were all waiting with dark resignation for the omens to be pronounced by the Pontifex. It is said the first omen of the year is the most significant. All expected doom and darkness, the Fallen King, the Stalking Wolf or the Black Sun, for what else could follow on the fall of empires? And yet, what the Eye of Heaven saw and pronounced was the Honored Warrior, the Triumph, the laurel wreath proudly set upon the head of the victor. The omen rang hollow. It declares a month of joy and games. Whether we are starving, or orphaned or crippled, praying for vengeance or for salvation, we will be joyful. Must be joyful.

It had been years since that omen was last proclaimed and there is still much to do. The drums and trumpets to be brought out from the cellars in the temples of the small gods. The priests bickering for days, over which among them will be Consecrator of the Arena, Banner bearer, Sweeper of the Sands, whatever meaningless titles they can find in the archives and dedicate to the glory of their gods. The wards are electing the judges, the stands have been erected, the banners sown. The irony of the Fates is bloody and bitter and they do not care for the will of mortals. 



*Spoiler*
Show


It is the month of great games, which only comes, on average, once every eight years. It is where the citys greatest compete in the three traditional disciplines - sports, rhetoric and art -  to win the crowns of body, mind and soul. Already, arenas have been opened for the qualifying rounds, and the great stadium will be opened for the triple - finale. 

Mechanics: each faction may nominate up to one VIP for every discipline. Winners will be chosen by the GM with a level-based dice roll. Bonuses will be given if the VIPs background, as described OOC at the time of posting, fits the discipline, and for writing appropriate fluff-posts of the VIPs competing. What exactly constitutes each discipline will be relatively open for fluff posts: sport can include any kind of non-team physical contest (running, wrestling, martial arts, riding, javelins, swimming, whatever else you can think of), rhetoric is anything involving speech, but mainly focusing on logic, facts and debate, while art includes poetry, sculpture, painting, 
Winners in each discipline will earn one victory point and one permanent point of morale. Second and third places will gain 3 and 2 temporary morale, respectively. All participating VIPs will gain bonus XP, with the number of XP earned dependent on the number of contest participants and their level.


*Midturn 1 is due Saturday the 13th at Midnight (American Time)/Sunday the 14th in the Morning (European Time)*

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*

----------


## Writtensanity

*Barbaric - Mercantile - Inhuman*
Crude chimneys had been speared through the rooftops of the ancient courthouse. Two days later acrid smoke poured into the air from countless forges stuffed into previously hallowed halls. Within the confines of the compound, tireless laborers tore through wood and iron, turning the maze of hallways into a factory floor. Behind them, skilled builders ensured that the structure didnt shatter and ruin their hard work. 

Outside the gates tensions were high. Hemminghock security stood across from local Ardakandans. From nobility to peasants, they were all there for the shared purpose, to express that the Barbarians from another land shouldnt be defiling the honored tradition of the Courthouse. 

It didnt seem to matter how many times the Company tried to explain that theyd bought the place. They were too far out of line with local tradition and paper only meant so much. So, tempers flared, and every few hours a new body would need to get dragged out of the street after stepping too far forward. 

The cost of doing business. 

Cecelia was on the balcony of the previous head office, staring out at the crowd as it broke apart to the sound of gunshots. Theyd be back, but ammunition had bought her a moments peace. Now she was just stuck here, because shed been told that leavin the compound at the moment would be reckless and inciting violence.

Nobody here could really tell her what to do, but if everyone in the street was stupid enough to try and attack her, shed have less people to hire once heads cooled, and that just wouldnt do. 

The door in the office proper slid across the floor and the familiar sound of talons on bamboo filled the room. 

Celia.

Itd better be good news Helle, Cecelia called back without turning around. She could see that one of the men in the crowd was considering something stupid. Or whiskey, she finished, just loud enough for her sister to hear.

Whiskey aint in town yet, Helle stopped walking forward for a moment, found somea that local wine.

I aint drinking that water on a workday, Cecelia pointed out. 

Right, Helle answered, Got the reports from the locals we hired here, Helle walked at double pace to be holding a scroll out of her sister as she finished the sentence. 

The **** is this?

Prints took all the paper, Helle said, bought this off some locals.

By the Gods, Cecelia sighed before snatching the scroll away from Helle. Who put you on this? Aint ya su-

Vic thought itd be safer if I walked in instead-o-him.

Cecelia frowned at the list in her hands, Not wrong. She took a moment to read it, taking several attempts to pronounce some of the names that were more foregin to her tongue. How long till we have proper paper?

Few days.

G- Cecelia cut herself off. Ya got more of these then?

Yeah.

Bring some, guess Im gonna have to write on one of these damn things.

Helle made her exit and Cecelia strode over to the counter on the side that theyd brought up from another room to act as the bar. There was nothing worth drinking here, but she could at least consider it. 

It was going to be a long haul in Ardakand, and it was time to get to work. 


*Spoiler:  To the Powers of Ardakand: PUBLIC*
Show



Good Morning, Evening and Night to All of Yall. Im Cecelia Hemminghock, heiress to the Hemminghock Family Company and the leader of our generous expedition into this recently Godless Land. 

The Hemminghock Family Company is a tradin company that holds strong family values first and foremost in our hearts. For most oyall, thats gonna translate into some major cash in your pocket. Ive always been a shoppin Gal with an eye for quality, and from what I can tell some of you have wondrous services. 

That said, let me be clear. To any oyall that are considering stepping up to the Family, we are always going to defend our own. This city aint kind to travelers and were settling ourselves into our space. So Im gonna set up some ground rules for doing business. The first is: 

* Moving into the Imperial Court or Diashir will be considered an act of aggression against the Hemminghock Family Company and will be responded accordingly.* 

Now wed love to be an engine of trade as opposed to violence, so I hope weve reached an understanding yall. Have a lovely day.




*Spoiler:  To Heron and Hippo: MOR 5*
Show



They say your heroes are for hire. I did just say that I was a shopping Gal. Mind sending over a price list?

Thank ya kindly.




*Spoiler:  To the Golden Guard: MOR 5*
Show



Ill be honest, Im interested in the applications of your Golems. They wouldnt be out of place in our ranks and Id be curious about getting some of them for our factories. 

Though admittedly, we need to establish ourselves a touch first. But were interested. 

OOC: Basically Im going to be kissing the stat cap at some point and might want to buy some guardians, setting seeds.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus*


_Strength_

Two dozen more men and women lounged in the small warehouse that the Cerberus banner was currently using as south Barracks. More volunteers for sowing the fields and fighting the bandits of the countryside. The 28th and the Aquilla had already been in talks to assist with the harvest and bandits even before the general call went out, and the volunteers had already swelled to the hundreds. Many thirsting as much for an escape from the claustrophobic streets and a return to the saddle as were hoping for a healthy harvest.

Ready your ponies cohort, Orbei spoke with a firm command, seldom shouting, but with authority earned from more than just her horse hair helm. See to your centuria, you will be riding alongside the Aquilla to Caustwood, the bandit Crownbreaker is there. Destroy him, and recapture Caustilibad. The soldiers had quietly mustered to attention while she was issuing orders, their Houndcrest clearly embarrassed to have been caught relaxing by the Legate.

Legate Orbei, we will be ready to depart by the hour, the ponies are fresh and ready, will we have a baggage train to deliver? Orbei had a brief moment of pride mixed with shame in the Houndcrest, Timo or Tamo, she couldnt recall. Ten years ago, he would have likely been flogged for distracting the commander with tedious questions, and stripped of his rank for the barest implication that the Legio would be delivering imperial baggage to hollow eyed villagers struggling through plague and disaster. The civil war had opened they eyes of the legion, at first it was merely frustration at the quiet incompetence of the Imperial administration, letting fields rot and people starve, then it was bitterness at the devastation wrought by the civil war, and then at last, resolve to do better. A better world for the future of the Imperium.

Yes, Houndcrest, you will have supplies to deliver as well.

_Compassion_

*Morale 8
Imperial, Heroic, Hierarchical*

*Players*

Slayers of the Silent Saints
*Spoiler*
Show

Confessor,

Your order deserves much more recognition that it has earned for your criticism of the Throne of Earth and Sky. Our beliefs may not match exactly regarding the future of the Mandate of Heaven, but we also wish for the next to take up the Mandate should be of better quality than the villainous princes whos incompetence has cost the Empire so much.

Alas, compliments and pleasantries are not all I write for today. The Shaitan are here, the shadow of devastation and my legion have both arrived in the city, but the devils are far out of my immediate reach. I am of the firm belief that they represent both a threat to the Empire, and to the people of Ardakand, but for now all I can truly do is prepare for their expansion. If you happen to come across and messages from those otherworldly beings currently ravaging Tarbent, if indeed such creatures are capable of sending messages, do let me know, I aim to at least be prepared for their coming.

Also, given the Greenseers may very well be welcoming to your troops, a penchant for spiritualism and the proximity of the Shaitan, would your august order be able to spare some troops to assist with the harvest? The Cerberus banner has no intention of letting ANYONE starve, but we will be hard pressed to do it alone.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Kindly Cousins,

I understand your people are some of the wealthiest who yet remain in the city, and your body of research may be perfectly suited to restoring a devastated landscape in the countryside to productive use. I am working on building a network of people who may be able to aid in seeing that the harvest comes to fruit and that we dont starve in our walls this winter. Would your folk be willing to help in such an endeavor?

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


The Witch-Doctors
*Spoiler*
Show

Ardents of the Loa,

Your folk are some of the wealthiest who yet remain in the city, I am working on building a network of people who may be able to aid in seeing that the harvest comes to fruit and that we dont starve in our walls this winter. Would your folk be willing to help in such an endeavor?

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


*NPCs*

Legio Aquila
*Spoiler*
Show

Legate,

Ill be frank, while I think the city can assemble the necessary troops to solve the issues ravaging the countryside, the civil war has left the city desperately poor in comparison to how it once was. Are there alternatives to economy that could be worked? Or even just used to offset the steep cost of repairing and repopulating the outlying towns?

Regardless Ill be moving most of my legion to your aid, and whatever meager funds we can spare. The first cohorts should be arriving to muster soon.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


Legio Minotarus
*Spoiler*
Show

Legate,

I understand that your legion is busy with your tasks in the artefactory, but the harvest will likely fail without our aid. What can I do to convince you to lend your legions military strength to helping clear out bandits from the countryside?

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei

----------


## Eldan

*Legio Aquila to the Legio Cerberus* [8]

*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Legate

We are glad to hear of your support, which we had dearly hoped for. The fact of the matter is, we are going to have to rebuild villages, procure seed, pay workers, plow the land. Some of it can perhaps be replaced with other means, automata or magic, if we can procure it, but that is outside our field.

Salutations, 
Legate Aurelius

Note: They estimate that Art could also be a help ful stat.


*Legio Minotaurus to the Legio Cerberus* [6]

*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Legate

Our troops are exceedingly busy and mostly unfit for patrolling open countryside. As such, we don't think we have much to contribute there. However, I think we could be convinced to help with some of the rebuilding. Of course, as fellow masters of legions who served the Empire together, we are all on the same side, and we are sure we can count on you in the future in exchange for our help. 

The Dominus Fabricator

Note: they would contribute some Art (replacing some of the eco cost) in exchange for a future favour.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

Minoo stomped down the palatial corridor in a huff. She passed elaborate sculptures and full length portraits of past emperors without even noticing them. Finally she exited the palace into a garden courtyard that was clearly supposed to an elegant and refined statement of wealth and power, but was now getting a little overgrown and weedy. "Hormoz! Hormoz! What happened to the Crimson Peacock that was in the west gardens. I wanted to get some feathers, and it was gone."

She stopped short as she took in the scene before her. The merrily crackling bonfire set up on, and undoubtedly ruining, a tiled plaza. The muscled warriors sprawled out across various couches and cushions that had been hauled out of the palace. The now unidentifiable carcass slowly turning above the bonfire. The massive Hormoz sprawled across two entire couches and rather unsuccessfully trying to hide a drumstick behind his back.

Minoo's eyes grew wide, and then she exploded. "You ate it! You ate the Crimson Peacock! Do you know how rare those things are! Do you know what kind of spirit boons I can get for its feathers alone! Look at this!" She marched up to the roasting bird and jabbed it with her knife. "You didn't even save its heart for later. I bet you fed its entrails to your hounds! I won't even be able to make an augury! You imbecile. You oaf!"

Hormoz raised his massive hands placatingly until he realized he was still holding the drumstick and tossed it in the bushes behind him. "Now Minoo. I know that bird meant a lot to you. I know it was some kind of special spirit bird, but hear me out."

Minoo ceased her rant and gazed at the giant expectantly. "We roasted it to see how it tasted. And I can report it was delicious. Best bird I've ever eaten. You can write tasty in that file you keep."

*"Hormoz!!"* Minoo's screams became inarticulate cries of fury and Hormoz wisely chose to take off running as fast he could. He might outweigh Minoo five to one, but he didn't like his chances. Just in case the remaining warriors waited until they couldn't hear Minoo's raging any more and then burst out laughing. Just another day with the Heron and Hippo.

And he was right. That bird had been delicious.


*Spoiler: To Ardakand: Public*
Show

To all of Ardakand know that the great and powerful Hormoz has laid claim to the palace of the emperor. Seeing as he isn't using it anymore. Let friends enter gladly, and foes venture here at their own peril.


*Spoiler: Hemminghock (Morale: 4)*
Show

We are of course at the service of anyone able to pay with coin, but sadly the state of the city is somewhat prohibitive for trade at the moment. And we find ourselves with some need to set our own house in order before we venture out on behalf of others. Which is to say you can hire us, but our prices may be higher than you would desire. (1 mil for 2 of any other stat. We'll cover guarding the trade.)

That said these are only initial prices. Circumstances may change (at midturn) and once we are closer to one another it will certainly make such trading easier. We are certainly interested to hear any offers you may have in mind.


*Spoiler: The Legio Aquila (Morale: 4)*
Show

We don't want the city starving anymore than anyone else. We can't promise what exactly we'll send, but we'll definitly put together a team to help clear out the surrounding bandits.


*Spoiler: The Temple of the Sky (Morale: 4)*
Show

Most Righteous Flamen Caelestis protector of the pantheon, we would like to ask if there is anything we can do to aid you in your most holy duties. In return we ask that you intercede for us with the greater gods.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*
_"Hence if at any time rumours of war are noised, let confidence be placed not so much in the strength of bodily arms as reposed in the Silent Saints, with assiduous prayers; and let the help of god be implored, in Whose hand salvation, peace and victory rest, Who, if called upon in godly manner, never leave the calling, but assist them as a merciful helper in tribulation. For when your chosen ones' hands and voices are raised toward the Merciless Martyrs, the ferocity of the enemy is annihilated; and, sometimes, sudden disgrace and the dangers are set for them. And, while pious men enter upon the road to safety of which they had despaired, the impious enter the pitfall of unforeseen death."_

- Canticle of Aspidum Sanctus, Verse 3:14


*The Hunt*

The cellar reeked of vinegar, oil, and stale wine. Moonlight peeked in through the tiny barred windows near the ceiling, and the pall of torch-smoke suffused the air. Against the two far walls were stacked dozens of barrels, breaking only where the secret door had been opened to the tunnels below. From the darkness emerged a figure. Alone. To anyone on the street, he would appear as just another traveler; clad in woolen robes, wearing sandal wraps, with close-shorn dark hair and unexpressive brown eyes. He could not be more than nineteen. The young man surveyed his surroundings slowly, his gaze betraying no deeper thought but taking in each detail methodically. They settled on the cellar's only other inhabitant: a merchant woman, busy sweeping and organizing the shelves.

"Arash," said the Slayer. A name; a target. From the folds of his clothing, he produced a coin and placed it in the woman's hand.

"He hides among the people as a black-market dealer, so you should start in the port." The merchant, apparently unconcerned, barely turned from her task. Her fingers closed around the coin as she raised it to her face, inspecting it. Barely a thumb span across, it was made of beaten copper, and of poor quality; she could see the imperfections in the metal even under the dim torchlight. A featureless skull had been beaten into the center of the mold.

"Your marker is accepted in the spirit it was given, initiate. It shall be returned to you in this life or the next." She paused to bow her head. "Let Death be the Fairest Arbiter."

The Slayer threw up his hood and departed without another word, for he still had much to do.

Seen from above, the night market was like a wide crescent hole that had been stamped into the city's rooftops so it was easy to find. The biggest trading hub in Ardakand, it lay in the center of the city's Port Ward in the south-east and was bordered on all sides by low stone buildings and warehouses of timber  the better for storing and unloading goods  and was a patchwork of carts, stands and merchants' tables. There would be few other places in the city so active at this time. Sweet scents rose to the assassin on his perch high above: perfumes and oils, spices and pastries. Everywhere customers and traders were chattering or moving quickly through the crowds. The city's people either stood and talked or hurried from one place to the next. There was no in-between, it seemed  not here, anyway. He watched them for a while, then clambered down from the rooftop and, blending into the crowds, listened.

Listening for one word.

"Arash."

The three merchants were huddled in the shade, talking quietly but with all kinds of wild hand movements. It was they who had said the name, and he sidled over towards them, turning his back and hearing Confessor Jerall's tutelage in his head as he did so: 'Never make eye contact, always look occupied, stay relaxed.'

"He's called another meeting," heard the Slayer, unable to place which of the men was speaking. Who was the 'he' they mentioned? Arash, presumably. He listened, making a mental note of the meeting place.

"What is it this time? Another warning? Another execution?"

"No. He has work for us."

"Which means we won't be paid."

"He's abandoned the ways of the Merchant Navy. Does as he pleases now..."

They began discussing a large deal  the biggest ever, said one, in hushed tones  when suddenly they stopped. Not far away an orator with a close-trimmed black beard had taken his place at his stand and was now staring at the merchants with dark, hooded eyes. Threatening eyes.

The Slayer stole a glance from beneath his cowl. The three men had gone pale. One scuffed at the dirt with his sandal; the other two drifted away, as though suddenly remembering an important task at hand. Their meeting was at an end.

The orator. One of Arash's men, most likely. Evidently, the black marketeer controlled these streets with a firm hand. He drifted over as the man began to speak, drumming up an audience.

"None knows Arash better than I," he announced loudly. "Come close. Hear the tale I have to tell. Of a merchant prince without peer" Just the tale he wanted to hear. He drifted closer, able to play the part of an interested observer. The market swirled around him.

"It was just before the Battle of Intri," continued the speaker. "The Emperor's forces were low on food, and in desperate need of resupply. But there was no relief in sight. Arash drove a caravan in those days between Ardakand and Nakh Perel. But recent business had been poor. It seemed there were none in Nakh Perel who wanted what he had: fruits and vegetables from nearby farms. And so Arash left, riding north and wondering what would become of his supplies. Soon they would surely spoil. That should have been the end of this tale and the poor man's life... but the gods of Earth and Sky intended otherwise." There were easily two-score listeners now, drawn in by the telling.

"As Arash drove his caravan north, he came across the Great Khan and his starving men. Most fortunate for them both  each having something the other wanted. So Arash gave the man his food. And when the battle was finished, our Most Gracious Emperor saw to it that the merchant was repaid a thousand times." At this the orator paused, letting the last of his words hit home. "Some say, were it not for Arash, the Great Khan's men would have turned on him. It could be that we won the battle because of that man..."

He finished his speech and let his audience drift away. On his face was a thin smile as he stepped away from the stand and moved deeper into the market. Off, perhaps, to another stand to make the same speech exalting Arash. The Slayer followed, keeping a safe distance, once again hearing his tutor's words in his head: 'Put obstacles between yourself and your quarry. Never be found by a backward glance.'

As the orator turned off onto a street, he made sure to follow. They were in a narrow, almost empty lane, dark mud walls pressing in on them. A shortcut, presumably, to the next stand. The Slayer made sure there were no windows or passers-by in his sightlines, then took a few quick steps forward, grasped the speaker by the shoulder, spun him around, and jammed the tips of his fingers beneath his ribcage.

Instantly the orator was doubled up, stumbling back and gasping for breath, his mouth working like that of a grounded fish. The Slayer shot another look to make sure nobody had heard, then stepped forward, pivoted on one foot, and kicked the orator in the throat. He fell back messily, his robe twisted around his legs. Now his hands went to where the Slayer and kicked him and he rolled in the dust. Grim-faced, the Slayer stood over him. _Easy_, he thought. It had been too - 

The orator moved at inhuman speed. He shot up and kicked out, catching him square in the chest. Surprised, the Slayer staggered back as the other came forward, mouth set and fists swinging. There was an emerald gleam in his eyes, which had changed to take on a slitted ophidian countenance. _A naga-kin_, the Slayer realized. The orator's teeth had already grown, a transparent liquid too viscous to be saliva dribbling out over his chin. Depending on the breed, a naga's venom could burn through stone or even metal. He would need to incapacitate it quickly.

The Slayer dodged the next flailing punch only to realize it was a feint as the naga-kin caught him across the jaw with its other fist. He almost fell, tasting blood and cursing himself. He had underestimated his opponent. Worse, he had mistaken it for human. A novice mistake. The naga-kin's eyes narrowed and it hissed, lower jaw distending as its shoulders coiled, ready to spring. The Slayer shook the pain from his face and came forward, holding his fists high and catching the monster on the temple before it could come in for the kill. 

For some moments the two traded blows in the alley. The naga-kin was smaller and faster, grazing the Slayer with an elbow high on the bridge of his nose. He stumbled, blinking away tears that split his vision. Sensing victory, the creature encroached, throwing wild punches and trying to get under his guard. The Slayer stepped to the side, went low, and swept the naga-kin's feet from beneath it, sending it crashing to the dirt. The Slayer spun and dropped, sinking his knee directly into the speaker's groin. Naga-kin tended to stay as close to human-like anatomy as possible while shapeshifted. He was gratified to hear an agonized gurgle from his opponent as he stood, his shoulders rising and falling heavily as he collected himself. The naga-kin writhed soundlessly on the ground, mouth wide in a silent scream, blood and venom mixing together. After managing a few gasping breaths, the Slayer put the weight of his foot on the monster's chest.

"Tell me where I can find Arash."


*All Messages at Morale 7*

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

_The messenger that crosses the bridge into Coralward is plainly dressed, but has the features of a killer. They are too watchful, too well armed, and they move as a shadow amongst the populace. They wait politely among the outer reaches of First Bloom, where the fantastic living reefwalls recede and join with the existing stonework. They make no secret of handing a sealed scroll with a skull seal to the Gardeners' representative._

To the Cousins of the First Bloom,

Well met, and welcome to Ardakand. The City of Cities has grown wretched and full of weeds, many of which are in imminent need of plucking. The Orders have seen the beauty that your arts can bring, and while some of the more close-minded members of my faith have expressed concerns about the longevity of your salutary regimes, I have assured them that it is no different than many of the creeds our Slayers have adopted. To combat sickness, sometimes one must lance a wound; other times, apply a poultice. I believe that we are the former and you are the latter. For the time being, the Slayer-Confessors hold that your organization is one to keep close, for I believe we can aid one another.

The Orders of the Silent Saints, like the rest of the claimants crawling over this city, will soon expand. There is more room needed to house the faithful, and we have so many that would fight for the right causes. Your own flock will surely grow as well, for there are many patients that need healing and only so much room for hospices. Surely you will see the benefits of working side by side and maintaining our demesnes. Being kind neighbors will allow our corner of Ardakand to remain free of the taint of evil and disease.

Meanwhile, we are well aware that Legio XXIIX Cerberus has reached out to you regarding the upcoming harvest, as they have us. We were wondering whether you intended to donate to the common cause and if so what the extent of your generosity would be. The Confessors are somewhat split on the issue; several of us believe it is our duty to ensure that the people do not starve, while others believe in paying the hard price for keeping our warrior-priests fit and healthy to fight against the wicked and the monstrous.

May your gardens flourish,

Slayer-Confessor Kantus, Sancta Ichoria

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My proposition is that we each keep to our islands; you to Coralward, me to Marble Ward. Next turn, I would be interested in trading some permanent stat points and keeping an ongoing arrangement with you to do the same. That should trigger your faction ability several times (there is no upper limit on how many times your faction ability procs, so I see no reason why we can't get you as much Art as possible). In trade, I may ask you to help me speed up an LTP of my own by sending me some temp Art on future turns.


*Spoiler: To Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
Show

_The response comes by messenger pigeon, in a letter with a seal stamped with a skull. The missive finds its way into the hands of the very same officer who reached out to the Orders on Marble Ward._ 

To Legate Orbei,

Our thanks for reaching out to us; had you not done so, we would have sought you out. We have also received petitions for aid in the city's plight. The other Slayer-Confessors and I are of several minds on the matter, truth be told. Some among our councils believe that it is in the best interest of the Orders to stay our hand, retaining our food for our own to keep them in fighting shape against the many threats that now face Ardakand, both in the Material and Spirit Worlds. However, some of us are moved by the idea of mass starvations after such a difficult winter. How much is the Legio intending to pledge to this cause?

Regarding the Shaitan, you are correct that they are a danger. When the nights are calm, our spies can hear the screams from over the water. They are a threat to the entire city and will need to be dealt with, no matter the cost. There is no such thing as fighting evil with evil. Any means bared against those who would defy death is always justified by its own ends. However, our Slayers are not equipped to deal with them right away. To do so would come at the expense of our ability to fight other evils which take root elsewhere. 

However, the Shaitan are prone to destruction. We believe that patience is the key to defeating them. They will soon have many enemies, and once that happens we can move together to strike as one to drive the dead out of Ardakand entirely.

Fight the corrupt in all things,

Slayer-Confessor Jurall, Sancta Finalis

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I will see how much I can spare for the event. I've only got 5 Mil and 1 Eco, and on Turn 1 both of those are super valuable stats. The Eco I may be able to part with right now seeing as I have the discount on the 1 territory, but we will see.


*Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains*
Show

_The woman who delivers the letter into the heart of the Allotments does not pretend to be anything other than she is: armed and armored with a bevy of weapons and poisons under a thick grey-and-navy cloak. The lower half of her face is covered in a mask, and her kohl-rimmed gaze takes in everything she sees._

Dear Albatross,

We are aware that you likely had our messenger followed, that you knew what she had for breakfast this morning, and who she went to bed with last night. There are no secrets between us, nor should there be. Those of our role and station often go unseen, but in such a time of turmoil and upset we are thrust out of the darkness. What were once games of intrigue now have higher stakes, and will shape the course of the Empire for generations to come. We cannot afford to be at odds, not when a single mistake could cast down 

Although our Orders do not always agree with your methods, we believe that our ends are not so incompatible. Your Carnival seeks to cast down the corrupt and the cruel. Our Slayers hunt down evil-doers and the unworthy, eliminating them where they sleep. Why not coordinate, and work together to rid Ardakand of all those who would corrupt it? There is certainly no shortage of targets; the Witch Doctors, Clan Fuxi, and of course the Bloodsworn Shaitan are all clear and present dangers. They would plunge the City of Cities into an age of iniquitous sorceries and craven injustices, and in the latter case of open slaughter.

You may not trust our Order enough to ally with us in the open. Therefore, what I am proposing is an unofficial understanding, one where we keep one another appraised of information and opportunities that would allow us to truly wipe the slate clean. What say you?

May you witness the voices in the shadows,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So we could compete for the Esp niche this game, but I have no interest in that when it seems like our factions are incredibly well aligned. The Carnival wants justice. The Slayers want to fight evil. I'd very much like a friend or two, and if we quietly work together our factions will be crazy powerful; the last game I ran with this ruleset, the two Esp factions fought each other and lost, so I'm advocating against that.


*Spoiler: To the Heron and the Hippo*
Show

_An urchin - a child, no older than ten - makes their way into one of the Hippo's camps. They find their way to one of Hasan's soldiers, whispering a message in his ear and repeated enough times to be memorized, recited directly to the hero of Klem._

To Hormoz Hasan and Minoo Shirin, heroes for hire,

We are aware that both of our enterprises are relatively new to Arkadand, and we have no wish to cause any unnecessary discord. You are, as best as we can tell, not a threat to the city nor the Throne's inheritance, while there are a great many other dangers that need tending to. The coming shortage in grain may prove to fell many, and there is no shortage of true Evil that lies lurking in the shadows and streets. The Slayers would rather count on you if not as allies, then at least as cordial neighbors.

One of our Orders has extant business with the Temple of the Sky, yet we are not blind to the fact that both of our organizations will need room to grow. You will call forth your soldiers and sorcerers, and us a great many more faithful eyes and mouths. The High Fane and the Pantheon are of some interest to the Mortalists, and although I do not speak for them, some of them fear an attempt at improper governance from the many would-be princes in our ranks.

Walk always in the light,

Slayer-Confessor Jurall, Sancta Finalis

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Proposing that we clarify our borders early. You get your island, I get mine, and we each take one of [61] and [63]. The High Fane at [61] grants Mor, which I want a lot more than Inv, but will need to deal with the Temple directly to get. I'm also going to see about confederating the Temple at some point, though I would be open to working with you on that since it seems like you're also working towards that.


*Spoiler: To the Hemminghock Company*
Show

_A single scroll is delivered by a carrier pigeon to Cecelia Hemminghock's headquarters. It bears only scant instructions and no signature, but the wax seal is that of a skull._

We may have common cause to do business soon. Post a man to the southern end of Compass Street in the Marble Ward each day. If he sees two women walking north wearing red sashes at the noon bell, you will know that the Slayers seek to do business with the Hemminghock Company.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just saying hi. I may want to do some trading with you later, especially if the Gardeners don't have good prices for services. Nothing like a little healthy competition!


*Spoiler: To the Temple of the Sky*
Show

_The scribe who passes on the missive of the Orders is a man of middle age in clerical vestments, approaching the great bastion of the Pantheon flanked by two cloaked figures with long blades at their belts. White powder stains the priest's hands and cheeks, and he wears no shoes on his feet._

Greetings, honored hierophants,

The passing of the Emperor and the interregnum has threatened the stability of all of his former territories, and the sanctity of your hegemony over these lands. While the Orders of the Silent Saints have had our disagreements with your councils over the years, it brings us no pleasure to see an institution of order, stability, and good government subverted by corruption. As an honorary lay member of the Temple of the Sky myself, I confess a great deal of dismay at the prospect of a faithless future.

It is for that reason that I wish to be among the first to offer my services. The Temple will need true friends if it is to weather the coming storm.

May your gods keep you close,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The Slayers are interested in eventually confederating the Temple of the Sky. What does the Temple require?

----------


## neriractor

Gudite warcamp

The Gudite Warband, lacked in spirit on arrival, too many were lost in the sea, and then a bumbling mess of skirmishes and uncoordinated landing before a measure of control was reestablished, intelligence gathered and the ancient "fortress" they now called Eirniash chosen as their new base on the base of "Known factors" and strategic location.

The simple homes they had leased bought and "acquired" had been a great boon to morale, and it was not only the priests of the empire who learned from gods of the days to come. Eirn's festival was in full swing, and the ritual dances, concerts and hanging lights of the Warcamp contrasted with the grim city that surrounded them. Divinations had been mostly unclear but most Gudite priests felt there was something in the air, for Solyom, who preached in song upon the festive street it was an omen of victory, of proper unity so far away from home and the well deserved high spirits of his kin, for Daghir who looked down from atop the battlements, it was gunpowder.

Not the smell of a battlefield by any means, but the hint of it hidden under the various "unorthodox" ingredients added to the formula, emanating from the barrels lined behind her and (to a somehow larger degree) from the handler just arriving to her side, twirling a set of long wicks as she greeted.

"heeey, Shouldn't you be down there?"

"I did my part this morning, better followers of Eirn can take the night" her eyes kept downwards, seemingly intent on guiding Delilah's attention to the dancers and musicians that made up those better followers.

She paid attention for a moment or two, twirling the wicks to a nearby tune, then lighting one of them, "sooo, what of my request?" a notorious fwish and a explotion of colour made Dhagir dawdle before her reply 

"Uh, sure, go as you please, you don't really need to ask permission" she managed, more intent on watching the crowd react to the fireworks.

The mage, looked back with the sort of surprise reserved for stupid comments made by people who should know better, replying and only looking a little bit less so when attention was turned back to her "Alone? through unknown streets?"

"I'll send a pair of guards"

"A pair? I'll die!!"

"...5 Then"

''Have you seen me??? I scream valuable" Delilah lit a further two wicks and pointed at her entire self as if to prove a point, Daghir couldn't help but raise an eyebrow quizzically, for one thing, the wiry geomancer hardly kept appearances even when off duty and thanks to today's occasion looked like a chimney sweep who just happened to find a nice pair of goggles, for another, she seemed too concerned for someone who routinely caused explosions underwater while sharing an air bubble with the exploding object.

"...10" 

Nothing but a frown for her reply.

Daghir in turn grabbed her own furrowing brow "These people have jobs Delilah, I'm _not_ asking a dozen soldiers  to drop their livelihood because you want to meet a geomancer regularly" a bit of a standoff ensued, interspersed with further lit wicks and an arriving courier with a set of scrolls that called for the wolf's attention.

Decided to pay the scrolls her undivided attention, Daghir interjected an "I'll see what can be done" which seemingly was honest enough to get Delilah in a whistling mood while she walked back to her fireworks.

That done with, she inspected the messages, they were encrypted copies, written in a battle tongue no one they knew could or would transcribe for them but the mimicry of the seals and dates made by the copier were just enough for her.

*Mor 4*

*Spoiler: Everyonei*
Show

_In fine calligraphy from an imperial merchant script, a note arrives to the many powers of the city_ 

Legio Aquila have done their job properly and deserve praise for it. The city, while nowhere near a triumph, should be given a reason to celebrate even if it has to be such a low one as an averted crisis.

The other legions may be silent on the issue, but our people will not be so callous. I pledge to aid in bringing back the supplies, through your gods' strength or our own, with the help of Aquila, and urge you all to provide your help as well.

With more than thoughts for the famished,
-Daghir "The wolf", organizer of the Gudite relief force.


*PCs*

*Spoiler: The Carnival of Chains*
Show

The very picture of an everyman, save for his ancestry, attempts to call the attention of the carnival by walking near the scenes of the latest executions in broad daylight.

The walls that see and floors that hear would quickly recognize the figure as Solyom of the Gudite Warcamp, whether they reveal themselves is entirely another matter.


*NPCs*

*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show

_in exquisite claigraphy and noble manner, the letter arrives through a well dressed messenger, if not following imperial etiquette_

Esteemed wardens of the honoured dead, keepers of House Aranea, we hope our presence so near you is not to your dislike, and assure you that any further growth in our influence will not inhibit the locals from working as they have always done, please, do let us know if you would have anything from us.

With the utmost respect,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.


*Spoiler: The Merchant Navy*
Show

Esteemed members of the triumvir, and the council by extension,

Have you decided on how much you will contribute to relieve the current crisis? not to rush the council's choice, by all means, take your time, but vocal and material support from such an important organization would do wonders to move others into action.

Gulldr's might,
Solyom, Leviathan.

----------


## Writtensanity

It was still early into the month that Hemminghock had set aside to quell the crowds but they were starting to abate. The people of the city might have been turning their noses up at the idea of these 'barbarians' stepping into the courthouse and 'ruining' the history there, but they'd at least been somewhat cool about the appearance of the Hemminghock people. Perhaps it was due to the casusal existance of spirits in this land, but some of the citizens barely offered a second glace to the winged backs of the ladies. 

Instead they balked at the accent they spoke the local language with. Maybe it wasn't much better than comments on their appearance, but it was at least different from the descrimination that typcially landed on their doorstep before Hemminghock bought their way into the ruling class. 

Which is what made it so funny when the request for funds for the city landed on Hemminghock desks. The gates needed to stay closed to keep a small riot out, but they were expected to be one of the powers that would help feed those same people in three months when Winter came round. 

Cecelia had dissmissed it out of hand in the first place, but she'd been in a bad mood since the libations wagon had been set on fire on the way into the city. Halle as too busy trying to keep Cecelia from starting a war against the person who decided that Rice wine should have a lower alcohol content than Whiskey. Which meant it was up to Tess to look for solutions to the citie's probelms, at least if Hemminghock was going to paticipate in keeping everyone well fed. 

Maybe she needed to pitch them as potential employees. 

Across from Tess, Mithina checked balance booked and schedules, holding books in her hands and shifting sheets with four of her eight legs. The Drider's skin was pale from being stuck inside within the walls. The people of Ardakand might have been welcoming to someone with wings, but a half spider tended to be one of the harder sells within any city. 

"I think we can make it work but-" Mithina bent down to pick up a paper and put it on the table, "it's going to cost us a lot."

"More than the numbers I reckon?"

"Lot'sa oppotunity cost," she pointed out drawing a black fingernail to a scale of projected profits based on current assigned working hours. "It'd be better if we could help next month."

"Ain't how farmin' works."

Mithina frowned at that comment. Sure she was from the caves beneath the old world but half of her family had been ranchers, "I know how the farming works, but my point is that this is objectively damaging to Hemminghock."

"Not helpin' would be."

"In terms of repute as opposed to profits," Mithina pointed out, "and the money could buy some good articles in a local paper anyway."

"Might for some but if people die-" Tess sighed, "issue is we're rich."

"I know."

"We ain't gonna starve."

"Yep."

"We're gonna need assurances from the other people in charge if we're putting our necks out like that."

Mithina nodded, "That would be your job."

"I know," Tess sighed, it was going to be a long time in Ardakand wasn't it?



*Spoiler: To The Legio Aquila - PUBLIC* 
Show



The Hamminghock Family Company is writing to let you know about a potential commitment of resoruces regarding the current grain situation. 

The resources brought to Ardakand were meant to exclusively bring Hemminghock up to our production standards and kickstart company growth. Any change in resource allocation will be potentially devastating to our bottom line. This is doubly true for the resources that are being requested, namely ECO and MIL. 

If other resources can be allocated, they are more flexible. Otheriwse we will likely need to wait until we endevour into the spirit realm and see what we are able to pull from those uncharted lands. 

If needed, we can submit a large retinue of soldiers, but this will require oaths from several nearby factions that they will not encroach upon Hemminghock territory and block our ability to secure more living space for our migrant employees. 

Thank you, terms below: 

*Spoiler: OOC:* 
Show



I can submit 2 ART for sure

Any eco from the spirit realm can go to this. I'm sending 5 INV in. 

My stat line is pretty optimized. I might as well send 5 or 0 MIL. I would need a lot of promises of non-intervention to give up 5 MIL on turn 1 (It's basiclaly suicide) but I can swing it if the city is going to starve otherwise. 

That said, my ECO from the realm + the ART is my share if it works soo.








*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo - MOR 5*
Show



We seem to be aligned on the price issue here. We understand the need to establish ourselves in the area. We're facing down the same issue in relation to The Legio Aquila's request. 

We look forward to hiring you in the future when we have too much money and your men need a fight.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman - Spiritual - Heroic*

The boatmans skiff was large, flat-bottomed, and designed and piloted by men more concerned with transporting crates of grain and casks of liquor than crippled and starving refugees. But by the new year the latter had long since become easier to find, and in these uncertain days only a fool would turn away steady business. 

Besides, new arrivals didnt have a hope of finding their way through the citys labyrinth of islands and bridges on their own, and the Guilds boatyards were the only place anyone sane would even thinking of pulling into Coralward. As poor as the battered masses seeking the Garden were, it added up quite nicely when you could fleece them of everything they had. 

Arik had arrived at the Peacock Gate alone, but by the time he limped onto the swaying, unsteady pier he felt a deep companionship with the two dozen other refugees he had shared the trip with. None owned anything but the rags on their backs and the makeshift crutches and splints they couldnt do without, and he doubted any of them understood the boatmens harsh words announcing their arrival any better than he did. 

He doubted any of the rest had eaten in the last few days either. Even the ones without an obvious injury had hollow eyes and sunken cheeks, looking down to avoid the mornings glare as they limped across the swaying docks and toward the only salvation anyone had offered them. 

By the time they left the boatyards and entered the Coralward proper, there were some murmuring that it wasnt salvation at all. Just a convenient lie to trick them into going somewhere remote before they died. The road was a thin causway, broken masonry and dead coral piled on top of each other until the result was wide and steady enough to run a cart on,rising above the archipelago of jagged rocks and shattered ruins on either side. When he looked up, the only promised change was the dark clouds that ate the horizon, the howling Everstorm that, hed heard, would grow and consume the City if it lost the gods favor for a year and a day. 

It was easy to believe that the storm was all the road led to, to just give up and lay down and rest until the waves took him. It wouldnt even have been the first time he was conned - though the white-masked stranger had been the first hed met to give him bread as well as hope. Hed come to a stop and just about picked out a likely rock to collapse onto when the family at the front of their little crowd began to yell. 

There were plants on the road. Growing between the cracks in the masonry and beginning to flower despite the lack of soil. It was as if theyd crossed an invisible border, and suddenly life was everywhere. A few more paces, and a layer of living coral had grown over the entire path, warm and colorful and soft to the touch. Soon after, real buildings were rising out of the water, multistory monoliths of the same living coral, windows and doors seeming to have been naturally grown and thick vines running between them to support all manner of paths and bridges. The water beneath them was shallow, warm, and clouded, constantly disturbed by schools of unseen fish flitting this way and that. 

It took them another ten minutes to reach their destination, but only because they kept stopping to gawk.

The road ended with a shallow slope downward, spilling out into a massive plaza barely above the water line - as the omnipresent puddles near the edges demonstrated. The ground was soft and yielding, and there was a faint scent of decaying seaweed - but it was totally overpowered by something far more important. 

_Stew_. Thick, hearty, _meaty_ stew, in a dozen cauldrons near the far end of the plaza, each attended by a monk in a brown robe and porcelain mask, and several more mundane looking helpers ladling full wooden bowls and handing them with a thick slice of bread to the next of the unwashed masses waiting in line. 

If it could be called a line - the whole place was so packed it was closer to one undifferentiated mass. Arik would have called it a mob, except that no one seemed to have any interest in fighting each other or causing a scene. Hard to believe - was everyone _that_ sure there would be enough for them? 

Come to think of it, why did he think there would be enough for _him_? 

He had the thought a few vital seconds before any of his companions, and before any of them knew what was happening hed shoved them aside and barreled into the crowd. Even after the last few weeks he wasnt exactly a small man, and the tightly packed crowd clearly werent expecting to be hit from behind by someone willing to push and kick and elbow to get through. 

He made it about ten feet before people started fighting back, and five past that before he was pinned to the ground and someone was yelling and waving their hands to draw attention to him. Between the ringing in his ears and the pangs in his stomach, he didnt even have the presence of mind to be properly scared until a massive, roughly gloved hand grabbed him by the shoulder and hauled him into the air. 

If Arik was a big man, then the monk holding him was gargantuan, a giant walking among humankind. The refugees around him barely reach his broad shoulders, and the heavy brown robes couldnt conceal a belly that, minutes ago, would have left Arik sick with envy. His mask was an expressionless glossy white, but his voice had more than enough personality to make up for it - warm and booming, full of good humor despite the circumstances.

My friend! Did no one ever teach you to wait your turn?

The sickly-sweet smell of cheap incense rolled off of him in waves, so strong it left Ariks eyes watering. Still, Arik managed to give his best pitiful beggar impression. Please, mercy. I havent eaten in days. I dont have a coin to my name. If theres nothing left for me Ill starve-

The monks laughter was loud enough to fill the plaza, and certainly enough to completelly derail his train of thought. You can walk! Speak! My friend, you will not starve for waiting an hour.

With Ariks shoulder in his hand, it was easy to spin him around, leave him facing the massive structure at the far end of the plaza - the broken ruins of some grand temple, entirely overgrown with the strange coral, dozens of vein-like protrustions running across their surface and occasionally pulsing as something flowed through them. Flowers and weeds of every variety adorned it like a veil, and the whole edifice seemed to shift infitesimally with the waves, almost as if it breathed. 

This is Garden! Harvests first Bloom in our soil! As he spoke, anothe rmasqued monk walked out of a doorway hidden by trailing vines, somewhat absurdly carrying another of the cauldrons - nearly as large as they were - as took their position, acolytes trailing after and setting up to begin serving. There is plenty for all! None go hungry! None go mad! None fight for scraps! 

He dropped Arik to the ground and followed it up with a friendly slap on the back that left him collapsing to his knees. None fight each other for anything else either, yeah? We can help everyone because people are good, so be good. Say Cousin Arsat likes you, maybe you get extra bread. 

By the time Arik was back on his feat, Cousin Arsat had set up a cauldron even bigger than the rest, and the other refugees hed arrived with had already moved past him. But Arsat was as good as his word - he ate that day, and the next. Somewhere to sleep was harder, but he and some other provincials found a little islet with a basement that was only half-flooded. 

Nothing was ever asked of him, but when a rumor went around that they needed help to bring food to the villages outside the City - dirty, dangerous work, right back into the horrors hed run away from - he was right there volunteering with everyone else. 

*Morale 7*

*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus, Legio Aquilla, Public*
Show



Famine is first among the demons of this age. A grand beast once barely caged, now freed by the folly of spoiled blood. 

We are helpless before the cruelty of men, but against that beast of nature we would offer up our own blood and bone before we let it taste another. We offer all that we are, and only wish there were more of us who might lay upon the altar in others stead.

We demand no recompense, but beg that our other work be allowed to grow untroubled, and the broken temples of Coralward be left in our trust to nurture. 

-Cousin Hylah

[OOC: Offering to commit *7 Eco* to the event, if the rest of the stats needed can be figured out]




*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show



You speak good sense! City is beautiful beast, sick and rotting. If you stop the monsters bringing princes folly here, youre worth supporting. Better than angry ghosts killing us all in our beds, yeah? 

Deal is good, borders are good. We offer all we can to stop famine and say you should do same, but if you think monsters inside city are more important, we dont argue.

-Cousin Arsat

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan FuxiMor 5
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*




*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show

Greetings Western Wolves, 

I see that while we may share differences we both have an in depth fascination with the spiritual. Our clan has wandered the spirit world for centuries and our heritage gives us some unique advantages in that regard. While our stance as friends may be... difficult I hope that we can at least come to terms as neighbors in a mutually beneficial relationship. 

We wish to stay on our island and leave you unbothered, possibly even aid in your claims beyond your own Charkand. We would be willing to trade any artifacts we find in our own travels in the spirit realm or aid in the creation or portals. On our end we would pay for the location of spirits you do not wish to bind or worship or artifacts you have no use for. Our progenitor is very eager to continue her hunt.

What are your stances on the games? We see them as a barbaric necessity for the masses but the it cannot be argued that the winner do well for themselves. Of course the only category we would even consider would be Rhetoric. Sports are for the plebian while Art brings no value to the world other then the subjective.

Regards,
Tamachi of Clan Fuxi


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

Greetings Generous Gardeners,

We can see that you are deeply capable, able to grow all under your hand. Yet we see you play with your penniless huddled masses, imagine the benefit to be made if you offered your skills to the nobles and merchants of the city. Most families have a relative with some deformity or problem they would like fixed on the secret. If you like we could put put you in touch with the right sort of people, spread your garden to the highest tiers of this city rather then just the sewers.

While I see little immediate use we may be able to do for each other we could be of great use down the line. We wish to stay on our island and leave you unbothered, possibly even aid in your claims beyond your own Coralward. We would be willing to trade any artifacts we find in our own travels in the spirit realm or aid in the creation of portals. On our end we would pay for the location of spirits you do not wish to bind or worship or artifacts you have no use for. Our progenitor is very eager to continue her hunt.

Regards,
Tamachi of Clan Fuxi

----------


## Eldan

*Legio Aquila to the Heron and the Hippo* [8]

*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Heroes

We are grateful for any help at all. The city will thank you.


*The Temple of the Sky to the Slayers of the Silent Saints* [10]

*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Slayer-Confessor

What strange times we find ourselves in. Disorder reigns under the Sky, and the wolves are loosened to wreak havoc. And we must turn to those we once thought dangerously heterodox, and now considers perhaps some of the only ones left in the city who will truly understand. 

This is what we know of order:The Sky is perfect, eternal and unchanging, and covers all on Earth. From the sky flow all principles of nature, in their cycles: day and night, summer and winter. On Earth, through acts of Man, there is sometimes chaos, from which new order is born. 

The Sky enacts order upon the Earth both directly and indirectly, and men may learn righteousness from both. 

The first way to righteousness is contemplation. Men may look at the Sky, as a perfect example, and through meditation and contemplation of nature, themselves, and their place in nature find rightness of mind and of action within themselves. 

The second way of righteousness is piety. The Sky can not touch the Earth, for it is perfect, and Earth is impure. But there are the Gods, aspects of the Sky, sent to Earth to order aspects of nature, and guide men towards correct action, through rituals and laws. 

The first part to righteousness is hard. Men can not be forced to contemplate, or feel serenity. In time, the truly righteous may come to the city, or they may not. Only the Sky knows.

The second way is easier. Ritual and Law are instructions, made to be easy to follow by simple men. And if the Gods themselves have become corrupted by their interaction with Earth, if they have ambitions above their stations, then Laws can be made that apply even to the gods, and guide them back to right action, as well. 

In the Name of the Sky,
The Flamen Caelestis

OOC: *Spoiler*
Show

The Temple is not ready to reveal all the details yet, but they are working on a project to _bring the gods back in line._ Though technically, the Sky's authority rested in the Emperor, and the Gods owed fealty to the Emprie, not the Sky or its temple directly, they think with enough investment, they can restore the Sky's authority under their control. This would allow them to make or break pacts directly, even withdraw the favor of the gods from those factions who resist proper authority.

By the nature of their religion, this will mainly be a legalistic and religious undertaking, requiring enormous amounts of Morale. Some Invocation may help.

----------


## Eldan

*Gudite Warcamp*

From House Aranea [6]

*Spoiler*
Show

Esteemed Hierarch,

The Eternal House of the Spider always welcomes new neighbors, especially those who show such respect and politeness. Currently, we must assure you that the Spider is well equipped and the needs of the dead are met, but if we are ever need support, be it military or spiritual, we will be glad to inquire about your aid. 

Sinchi Aklasumaq Aranea


From the Merchant Navy [5]

*Spoiler*
Show

Greetings, Hierarch

Though the current state of the city saddens us deeply and we would of course love to help, our resources are entirely tied up dealing with unseasonal, likely divinely caused weather, the leviathans and other concerns outside the city. Once these problems are aresolved, we will gladly engage contribute once again to Ardakand's upkeep. 

Best regards,
Captain Lonan Caratacus

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual

The elders, the chosen vessels of the most powerful _Loa_ allow themselves to be ridden to address the mortals of the group known as The Witch-Doctors.

A back-lit dais of a stage in the auditorium that was once a warehouse sees the convocation of mortal vessels, below the followers watch at tables, sipping strange liquors and eating strange foods.  They are distributed based on which of the _Loa_ those seated have had the honor to host, not by their mortal affiliations.  Here, all are sisters and brothers!

There is a hush.  The holy ones will address their loyal agents in the physical world. 

The Baron speaks through his champion.  *We are strangers in this land. Our ancestors came from far away, under a different sky.  But this land is rudderless. Their gods have abandoned them.  They require a Lord.*

The Trickster speaks *This is no concern of our loyal followers.  As long as the money flows, and their needs are met, what care us for this land?  We came here with nothing, we can leave with much and set up elsewhere.*

The Vessel of the Baron chuckles.  He was set up by his occasional rival with a soft question.  To say they rehearsed would imply things about the nature of spirits that would make a priest do a spit-take, but it was close enough to the truth.

*I am not speaking of altruism!  When we give guidance to the land, it shall be as Loa rides a vessel.  And when I am Emperor,  all our priests shall be Barons in their own right!  All our loyal retainers shall be Knights*

The taciturn vessel of the Knight spoke up. 
*And we shall be respected!  Though we are wealthy and have powerful magic,  we are relegated to slums and the natives view us with disdain.   No longer.  Even should we not take the top prize, we shall arise stronger and covered in glory!* 

The mortals cheered!

*Spoiler:  Legio XXII Cerebrus (Morale 2)*
Show



We are always happy to provide aide to the common people and see to the needs of all who seek our benevolence.  It is right that the people rely on us, as we rely on them. We will commit as much of our wealth to secure the harvest as is necessary, should adequate security be available. 

Dictated by: The Baron
Writted by His Vessel, Antoine duLac

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Morale: 4
Rep: Spiritual, Martial, Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of The White Snake*
Show

And to you, sidewinders

Not a rare sight in the religious capital of the Khans, but still a welcome one, specially with the intent to cooperate.

I'm don't mind the games, but the gods must be called, new holdings secured, famine averted, not a lot is left for revelry. I must disagree with your reasons though, either reject all that was ever made as subjective, all the way from the gods to us, or abandon the truth of betterment (which your greatest kin still strives for) shown in the objective manner of defeating those who follow the same path, if you leave both as beneath you, why even be?

Now, on the subject of even being, I'm afraid unless your island refers to Khudara or somewhere further still, it is not. Access to the great library and its leylines is imperative and is unlikely we can keep it properly secure if the nearby magisters remain unrestricted in their radical research.

In the interest of our mutual benefit, we can allow free passage through our districts, so long as we know the destination, and will fully keep out of Khudara/help you take it, which should serve you just as well.

Eirn's keen eye,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Mor 6


A golden clad being surrounded by many shaped golden beings walked down the street. Despite being masked a feeling of joy can be felt as they survey the clean streets. The bums and thugs that lived in the area having long since left for less golden pastures. 

From there it wasn't difficult to remove the rest of the scum and trash that plagued the area. Now the area sparkled with gold, the cleansing rust long since removed. Those that remained smiled and nodded at the golden figure as they rushed by. As was proper, loitering was a crime after all and crime would be cleansed even if they would have to be tossed out of the district.

*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show


We don't sell our golems lightly but if you wish to rent them we are more than happy to help!

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*


_
Hundreds flee the previously immutable safety of Tarbent in the wake of the Shaitan's occupation of the easternmost portion of the ward. The screams and flames have largely died down, leaving ash and silence in their wake. Few who have ventured into the ruins of what was once a prosperous and established district have returned to tell the tale. The rest of Tarbent seems to be holding its breath; those who have not fled for greener pastures pray fervently that the Shaitan will grow bored of their quiet, respectable ward and strike elsewhere. 

In the quiet that follows, lone Shaitan slip out, seeking other powers in Sethennai. Whether they act of their own accord or in service to a collective will is yet to be determined._ 

*Morale 7*

*Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains*
Show


The Shaitan that drags itself into the Allotments is a twisted, hooded creature, embedded with spikes and dragging chains that bleed red-black onto the cobblestones. It waits, twitching erratically, until a representative of the Carnival finds it. 

The voice that eminates from its maw is a nightmarish as it is, full of malice and anguish. Its message is simple - the establishment broken, and a corrupt city punished for its sins. It does not ask for cooperation or trust - just an acknowledgement of shared purpose.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The Shaitan are under no illusions as to their long-term survival. They want to cause as much damage to Ardakand and its establishments as they can on their way out. They merely point out that the Carnival could benefit significantly from the chaos caused by the Shaitan.

What I'm essentially offering here is non-interference. The Shaitan, by virtue of their fluff and playstyle, are not a strategic threat to the Carnival unless you specifically want to pick a fight. By contrast, an otherwise attack-heavy Esp-heavy nation could benefit significantly by someone drawing significantly more aggro. After all, once the Shaitan are gone, you're the next biggest threat to the other players. 

While we're negotiating, the Shaitan would also be willing to offer 35 in exchange for 47.





*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show


The Shaitan that comes to the Gardeners is a slow, ponderous thing, a creature of pestilence, seeping pus from hundreds of half-scabbed wounds. Any who get too close break out in pustules. It waits patiently for a Gardener to find it. 

When it speaks, it is a croaking boom, filled with resentment and hunger. Its message is simple - the Shaitan would like to take advantage of what the Gardeners can produce, in exchange for a promise to steer clear of Coralward. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Simply put, the Shaitan have precious few allies, and would be willing to offload any useless stats to the Gardeners in exchange for Military and Invocation, starting next turn. They're offering mutual non-interference otherwise to sweeten the deal - the Gardeners have much less to lose from such an arrangement, after all. 




*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show


The Shaitan that comes to the University Ward is a thin, elegant creature, wrapped in robes of grey with three sets of angelic wings and a staff of gold, which it uses to support its weight. Any who get too close are filled with an unnatural sense of calm and peace. It waits patiently for a member of the Clan to appear, leaning on its staff, giving the distinct impression of sadness and weariness. 

When it speaks, it is a refined whisper, filled with hope and admiration. Its message is simple - the Clan has no interest in the status quo, not do the Shaitan. They offer cooperation and collaboration, at least for the next sixmonth. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Your faction clearly has no love lost for the city. Thoughts on a mutually beneficial partnership?

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*
*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints (Morale: 4)*
Show

To Slayer-Confessor Jurall,

I am pleased that you reached out to me for surely words are the best source of resolution. I would be glad to call you friends as your words echo many of my own thoughts. I consider myself to be something of an accomplished theologian, and would like to try my hand at currying the favor of the greater gods, but many of my companions worship the minor gods of the world. And as such I find your proposal agreeable.

By the Graces of the Gods,
Minoo Shirin

OOC: 63 for me. 61 for you. We can cooperate on the confederation unless the GM says no.

----------


## Eldan

*Temple of the Sky to the Heron and the Hippo* [10]

*Spoiler*
Show

Honored Heroes,

We thank you for your offer. The Temple has only one goal: to restore order on Earth as it is in Heaven. To remind men and gods of their duties, towards themselves, each other, and the Empire.

As the Sky is above the Earth, so the Sky is above the Gods. As the Empire falls, so nature falls out of balance, and we must restore it. The Sky has put in place Gods to oversee nature and keep it ordered, and those Gods have abandoned their duties. We must invoke and strengthen the Old Pacts, not in the name of Khan or Emperor, but in the name of the Sky and the Celestial Order. 

This is what you can do to help: restore order in the city, and keep it, so we can invest the resources to restore order in Heaven. And help us find the Gods, and bind them, to restore the celestial order.

With regards,
The Flamen Caelestis

OOC: The Temple needs on the one hand to be kept alive, they fear for their safety, as they could be conquered at any time. On the other hand, they want to restore the Celestial Order, where _all_ Gods are bound in pacts to the Temple. For this, they will need very large quantities of Mor and Inv.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi
Mor 5
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*



*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show

So to be clear are you demanding we leave the University Ward for no further reason then because you wish to take it over? 

If your concerns are purely based on concerns about the research of radical scholars then you can be assured we shall be curtailing any drastic leanings of them to more specific purposes, focusing on the spirits of the other world. We have the learning of many varied artificers, including our own Tomor, and even more powerful invocation specialists. 



*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show

Tamachi looks at the creature interestingly, until the aura hits her. She lets out a low hiss like a snake as it washes over and her pupils contract and sharpen before she settles down. She looks at the creature and nods her head slightly. One of her snake companions curls languidly around her neck as she leans forward to respond.

"You are not wrong, we look at the city as a chance for our progenitor not necessarily as a way to take over the Empire. However we will not be bullied by our neighbors in the city who wish to put themselves on the throne."  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We are very interested, though fair warning we are already getting pushback from neighbors.



*Spoiler: Midturn (GM Only)*
Show

Clan Fuxi sends Tamachi (Tier 2 Inv), Borte Saran (Tier 2 Inv), and 8 Inv into the Spirit World. Clan Fuxi enthusiastically begins their otherworldly hunt as they look for prey.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Morale: 4
Rep: Spiritual, Martial, Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of The White Snake*
Show

You misunderstand me,

We seek not to kick you out, but to share, specifically, we would have the easternmost faculties. Of course if you insists on tempering the research of Magister Catenis (51), we may have use for the imperial ranger corps (58) too, regardless of the patchwork that would make of our areas.

Only the need for the geomancer and his control of the leylines is set in stone.


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the inmortal flesh*
Show

Greetings, kind grafters,

Common word precedes your generosity to those in plight and while we wouldn't imply anything of others. We thought it for the best that those who have in the past acted as riot quellers and back breakers are not the only ones in charge of feeding us all.

We will set our own expedition, it will cooperate with theirs to an extent but without making the legions the only source of food for us and we would be honored if you joined us.

Destia's wisdom,
Solyom, Leviathan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Here is the scoop: I'm making my own expedition, they will be sort of cumulative (so we will hit the target together just the same, not screw over the entire city for our sake) but this will help us hedge our bets since the Legion can die/be convinced to turn against one of us before turn 4.

No cost to trade either, you just say at EoT that you are coming with the Gudite expedition and we are golden, interested?



*Spoiler: Golden Guards, Rusted Reapers*
Show

Most esteemed Chemosh,

Your and Pyrom's contributions are truly inspiring, and I've loved those treatises I could find (unsurprisingly anything you don't keep completely secret is on high demand). 

Anyway, for official business, we are uncertain if you have the interest to help with the food crisis, but if you will, please consider supporting our expedition, which is parallel but not hostile to that of the Legio Aquila. As we figure separate commands could help us achieve our goals when dealing with bandits more easily than a single overbearing comand structure.

Destia's wisdom (not that you need it),
Delilah fairway.

_attached are some papers on Delilah's own findings, primarily related to the refinement of various explosives and the nourishment of cold everlit fires for lighting._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Here is the scoop: I'm making my own expedition, they will be sort of cumulative (so we will hit the target together just the same, not screw over the entire city for our sake) but this will help us hedge our bets since the Legion can die/be convinced to turn against one of us before turn 4.

No cost to trade either, you just say at EoT that you are coming with the Gudite expedition and we are golden, interested?

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi
Mor 5
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*



*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show

Hmmm well that's different. Well we have little use for the Imperial Corp so that would be fine and while we are interested in the Geomancer we can survive without him. However if you so insist on spreading to our little island then you would need to guarantee us two districts close by. Preferably in your own Charkand or Khudara. I've noted that there are several in both areas that seem they would fit Clan Fuxi fairly well.

----------


## Eldan

*Legio Aquila To Hemminghock*  [Public]

*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Honored Members of house Hemminghock

We, and the entire city, would be thankful for any offer. While it is not our specialty at all, we do estimate that both some of the military needs and the agriculture itself could be handled by mechanical or magical means. 

The Legate

OOC: Yes, Art works too, at least partially.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Legio Aquilla: MOR PUBLIC* 
Show



Then we reaffirm our commitment to the city and its thriving. Expect confirmation of our numbers when our siritualists return from their explorations. 





*Spoiler: MIDTURN: GM ONLY*
Show



A Naga, a long coiling body topped with a torso similar to a humans drips the blood from her palm onto the mound of incense at her feet. She whispers something, a mix between Ardakandan prayer and her old world tongue. Smoke coils around the droplets of blood as it drips from her. She traces a sigil in the end, and the smoke changes from a key, to a door, to a portal. 

Armed with a mixture of tradition and firepower, Hemminghock heads into the spirit realm-

SENDING 5 INV into the Spirit Realm.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman - Spiritual  Heroic*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show



Hail, disciples of the God-Eater

Your offer is generous, though the princes of the earth have reviled us in the past. 

Your terms are acceptable. I dare not dream more grandly than the Coralward in these unsettled nights but who can say what the future holds? 

I doubt we shall have much of what you desire  the spirit world is quite alien to us, the immortal flesh anathema to certain factions of the beyond. But what we have we shall offer.

And if you should find a path to some oasis in the shadow which might be fertile ground, know that we would pay quite handsomely for the privilege of setting down roots.

May your patron find good hunting in the shadow beyond.




*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show



The Shaitan is met by a Cousin scarcely less monstrous than it is. Walking unsteadily, skin roiling beneath their heavy cloak and robes, Cousin Rao grows more agitated each moment that the spirit spent spreading its taint. When they speak, the voice is eerie, a chorus of chattering rats whose squeaking and squealing forms an approximation of human words, as if by freak happenstance. 

Stay away let others flee give what you take and you shall be clothed in flesh restored freed you monsters of grief and wind live again we hope but do not dare pray 

Having said their piece  quite an exertion, from the way they increasingly huddle over with each word, hugging themselves to keep their skin from tearing and falling like a threadbare shirt  they simply wait, watching the Shaitan through dozens of gleaming eyes pressing against the Gardeners skin. They seem quite content to wait until the spirit leaves, or does something to justify expelling it. 




*Spoiler: Guidite Warcamp*
Show



Friend Solyom, best tidings!

Logistics not a Gardeners strong suit. Usually starving people come to us! 

Legate Parsatus is good man, everyone say so. Do you really think he might betray us? It grieves my heart to think such a thing! 

And, not to be giving offence, but why should we be expecting you to be more trustworthy guards than the Aquillas?

-Cousin Arsat

[OOC: So not _oppossed_ to the idea but like

a-is that a thing that can happen/_would_ 

b-to be IC about it  the Legio is Heroic. Your warcamp is, well, _not_. Very open to an argument for closer ties here, but at a glance they seem less likely to backstab me here? 




*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show



Pass

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Morale: 4
Rep: Spiritual, Martial, Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Inmortal Flesh*
Show

I have perhaps let some of my biases seep in friend, while I would safeguard against those evil and those good, for both at times will spurn the different; the reason of our expedition is not a mistrust of Legio Aquila nor their steemed leader but of fate and whimsy.

if a plague befalls the grain, wouldn't it better that there be two locations to store it? if one malicious wishes to cause famine, won't it better if there are two defenses? and the Legions pay lip service to the gods, but that may not abate their wrath.

You'll forgive me for doomsaying cousin Arsat, but as I do know logistics, now so far from Gulldr's heat I feel tragedy in the air.

-Solyom, Leviatan.

[OOC: _checks tags_ guess they are. 

1) Is a thing that can happen (and will), and according to Eldan I just need 5 for my own expedition, though it gets more efficient the more we have which is why I'm looking for more.

2) Fair point, but as a counterpoint that's true both IC and OOC, let me read you an average Esp faction EoT for turn 3: "I send (insane ammount of esp) to steal all the t.eco that's coming into the Legio Aquila's coffers", but if you are taking that kind of gamble and there is two loot stacks you are unlikely to hit the smallest one (ours).]



*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show

A fair request, agreed. We can discuss the specifics when the university is fully in our mutual control. 


*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show

Publically announcing the mustering of troops towards the university ward.

The lot of Gudite priests and diviners (6 Inv) and Solyom, Leviathan (tier 2 Inv) will head into the spirit world to learn of their local needs and attemt to keep at least their area of the city on the good side of it all. (that's 10 floors cleared)

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
*Morale 8
Imperial, Heroic, Hierarchical*

*Players*

Slayers of the Silent Saints
*Spoiler*
Show

Slayer Confessor Jurall,

The battle against corruption is a long and ardous one, it is good to know we do not fight it alone. I agree with your assessment that the Shaitan will soon make many enemies, and while my heart shudders at the cost of innocent blood to wait for such a favourable position, the harvest failing will perhaps prove even more deadly, so that is where I will focus for now. If your network discovers anything you think worthy of my attention regarding the Shaitan and other such threats, I will listen.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Kindly Cousin,

Your generosity warms the hearts of all, and soon will feed the belly as well. Thank you for your commitments, I have reached out to a few others to secure the remaining funds, and perhaps even ease your financial burden for this substantial undertaking.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


Witchdoctors
*Spoiler*
Show

Baron,

Your aid is sorely needed and greatly appreciated, with your aid and the Gardeners, the people of the countryside will not die from exposure, and be able to secure the harvest, and thus we in the city will not starve.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


Hemminghock
*Spoiler*
Show

Your willingness to contribute to the harvest even as foreigners to the city implies that I may have judged your folk to quickly and to harshly. For that I can only apologize. I have been attempting to organize a network of those willing to respond to the crisis in the countryside and your company is one of the few others who have considered contributing military support. I will support your garuntee of claims at least for this month if you are willing to contribute the military support. I am also attempting to ply the Minotarus and Slayers for further support, if you have any other contacts who may be willing to offer further military aid, I will happily add my voice to your requests.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


*NPCs*

Legio Aquila
*Spoiler*
Show

My legionnaires look forward to marching alongside the Aquila.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


Legio Minotaurus
*Spoiler*
Show

Forgemaster,

With the contributions of others, the financial, and therefore artifice contribution will likely be covered. Perhaps another option is before us however. If I commit to sending you the full compliment of Cerberuss artifice production over then next four months, it would total to [8 art] minimum, my legion will be moving to the Forum this month allowing secure trade between us. In exchange, send your forces to the Aquila under my banner and the artifice is yours.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei

OOC: Ill be adjacent next turn, so Im promising to send all of my art production from turn 2-5 to Minotaurus in exchange for them sending their [4 mil] as though it were mine to the grain harvest.


Midturn
*Spoiler*
Show

Create a Portal to [5] from [16] for 4 INV

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual

The Baron has loudly announced his involvement in the relief efforts, his vessel personally being seen overseeing harvests.

The Knight has not been seen recently, he is presumed dealing with business on the Other Side 

*Spoiler:  GM only  Mid-turn*
Show



The Witch-Doctors commit The Baron's 3 Econ and the organization commits 7 more *to give 10 Economy to the famine relief efforts.*

The Knight goes adventuring on The Other Side.  2 points of Art are commited to the delving in the form of sacrifices of goods and votive objects.
*resources spent delving:
2 Art
3 Mil (VIP)*

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Mor 6

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



It's a pleasure to hear from you and we are glad you enjoy our writing! I have included a treatsie on some of the more interesting alchemical changes to alchemical gold you might be interested in if you enjoy our other works.

We would like more detail on how it works, particularly on how the division of resources would go. With the amount of force in this city, we would be quite surprised if the bandits aren't roundly defeated and we are concerned that this expedition will take away from us helping the backbone of the city without a proper reward.

May your days be golden and your enemies rust,
Chemosh

_Attached is a book on some of the more uncommon transformations of Alchemical gold. Some of the more interesting include a strange sugar, arsenic, lead and water mixture that transforms the gold into an extremely durable flesh like substance, an oil based solution that causes the substance to catch on fire but remain undamaged and an extremely expensive solution made of glowing rocks that when applied to the gold causes those around the creature to get sick currently theorized to be a sickness of the spirit._




*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show


My whole 2 inv goes exploring

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: To the Temple of the Sky (Morale 4)*
Show

To the Righteous Flamen Caelestis,

Yours is a noble and honorable. We do not want the world to fall out of balance. So we offer our services to protect you from the tribulations of the city while you bind the gods. To do so we would fortify the district of small gods if you would allow us passage through your holy grounds.

By the Graces of the Gods,
Minoo Shirin



*Spoiler: Midturn (GM)*
Show


Send Minoo (Inv 3) and 7 Inv delving.

----------


## Eldan

Midturn 1

*Clan Fuxi* [5]

*Spoiler*
Show

The Spirit World resists the advance of the White Snake Clan, fighting back with more ardour than it has shown in a long time. Stepping between worlds feels like pushing through a thorny hedge, and the astral projections of the noble chosen arrive scratched and bleeding. A maze awaits them, twisting corridors between thorny hedges, the black thorns long and curved as daggers. It takes what feels like days, and one by one, the minds of explorers would flicker out, their bodies in the real world exhausted and passing out. 
Then, the hedges open, into a beautiful garden. An orchard of mulberry trees provides gentle shade. Draped over the branches are the most beautiful silken gowns, robes, dresses, shawls. White, furry silk moths flutter between them, lazy in the sun. 
If there is a spirit here, it is well hidden.
Tamachi is the first to approach. Carefully, with gloved hands, she touches a long silk shawl, white with pearl embroidery. Looking deeper, she begins to notice the pattern of the silk threads... geometric patterns, like formulae. Circles, bindings, leylines, they are all there, so tantalizingly close. Fascinated against her better judgement, she runs her finger over it.
That's when the shawl strikes. Like a snake, it shoots out, wraps itself around Tamachi's neck. But she is not so easily defeated, and especially not by a... thing using her own powers against her. At the last moment, she gets an arm under the strangling silk, protecting her windpipe. Trashing and grunting, she goes to the floor, vanishing from the spirit world before her attendants can reach her. 

Borte is more careful. Touching nothing, she stands in the middle of the glade, looking for patterns. It takes half an hour, before she is sure. Yes, there. One of the moths moves differently from the others, heavily. And something dark hangs from its abdomen. A key. Slowly, carefully, so to not spook the spirit, she lifts a blowpipe to her mouth, a tiny dart already loaded. One puff of air, and the moth is nailed to a tree. For a few seconds, it still trashes, then falls limp. Seconds later, the other moths fall from the sky, crumbling to white dust before they reach the ground. The only thing that remains is a small key of heavy, black metal, surrounded by a tiny core of fluttering white energy. 

Careful examination of the garden reveals a way forward: under a trapdoor, hidden under sod and living grass, is a tunnel, cramped, slippery and dark, leading into the living Earth.

It is not a triumphant expedition that returns to the waking world. Yes, they come laden with priceless silks, and a new core of energy, already devoured and reformed by Fuxi, ready to be implanted. But Mistress Tamachi lies motionless in the waking world, trashing in a raging fever. 



Gain: 3 t.eco, 3 t.art, 3 t.esp, 1 t.inv, 2 bonus XP on Tamachi
Lose: Tamachi is injured and can not act next turn, lose 1 permanent inv as careless dwellers lose their lives to thorns and exhaustion.
From Faction Ability: The Silkmoth Spirit knows how to disguise its energy, until it can barely be seen. Moths swarm around the bearer, bringing words and images from afar. The bearer also has the ability to weave keys out of thin air, so that no lock can resist them. Gain a +2 Esp VIP.
Progress: 6/10 on next delve



*Hemminghock* [5]
*Spoiler*
Show

Hemminghock Shamans are not like those of other explorers. Theirs is not a way of mysticism and dreamwalking. No, they begin their exploration with a wedge of armored, shotgun-carrying bull-men, inscribed with the runes that open the ways for them and turn away danger. A perimeter is established, the situation assessed, signals relayed. Only then, behind this protection, come the naga-shamans. 

What they find is... confusing. There is a marble palace, with hundreds of colums, the white turned golden in the light of the setting sun. Fountains burble pleasantly and the air is cool and fragrant. A cloth banner hangs in an elegant arc between two of the pillars. "WELCOME EXPLORERS", say the friendly letters. 

There is a table set and on it, there are... bowls of pearls, each gently glowing with a blue light. The shamans recognize them: Ghostwise Pearls, the greatest treasure of distant Riadra, now all the more valuable that the colonies have been lost. Each carries a spark of pure magical essence in it, ready to be used by artificers or invokers.

Next to the pearls on the table is a small card, thick cream-colored paper and on it elegant penmanship.
"A welcome gift. Freely given, no strings attached, no favours owed, just for goodwill, totally not trapped, I swear it thrice by my name and my power."

No one would trust that, of course. There are hours of investigation, scanning the pearls for curses, espionage hexes. The shamans find none. There are also no poisons, magical or otherwise, hostile spirits, not even a dark fate waiting for the finder in a distant future of the wyrd. 

Finally, one of the shamans has enough, and just grabs one. Nothing happens. They really just... seem to be gifts.

Gains: 2 t.art, 2 t.inv. 
Losses: nothing
Weird side effects: none at all
Progress: 5/10



*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh* [7]
*Spoiler*
Show

Acknowledged.


*Gudite Warcamp* [4]

*Spoiler*
Show


The Spirits of Ardakand, of this barbaric continent, do not seem inclined to deal with foreigners today. Instead of whatever test or obstacles they would expect the spirits to throw at them, the explorers find only desolation. The ground stretches to infinity in all directions, grey-brown sand, baked and hardened by the unreleting sun into a perfect, flat plain, undisturbed by any wind. The sun never sets in the bronze sky and the heat is unimagineable. One by one, the explorers begin to pass out, their spiritual bodies fading as their will falters. Some will wake up again, in the waking world, some will never return. 

But the Leviathan does not falter. Words fail, as the heat beats down on him, but he grips the nearest acolytes by the shoulders, reassuring, and they nod. This is not real heat, they know, not real sun, not real thirst. It is a test of will. 

Slowly, step by halting step, they stumble forward, across the featureless plain. It might be hours, or it might be weeks, there is no way to tell under the unmoving, merciless sun, and the featureless landscape. Just one step, after another. There is nothing to find here. They should give up, return while they still can.

Until they find... a ripple in the landscape. Not even a dune, not even knee high, just a depression and a small rise, curving across the land. They follow it, for there is no other direction here. Then they find another, cutting across the first, and then more, and more. 

Thinking is hard, but they know what they have found, eventually. There are petroglyphs, in this sand, unimaginably huge pictures, carved into the landscape. As Solyom realizes, his perspective shifts. He is now the sun, looking down on the landscape and the immense glyphs. He stretches out a hand, and grabs the land itself, holding it up, the flat sand transformed into a tablet of stone.

Yes. It is all there. It had hurt the Gudites for a long time, that there were so few scholars among them, exiled to these barbarian lands. But this... this ancient stone. It would be the foundation of a _new_ kind of scholarship, a tradition of their own. 



Gains: 1 t.eco, 2 t.art, 3 t.inv
Losses: 1 permanent inv
Special Reward: Artefact: Ar-Rashada

*Ar-Rashada*
The Ar-Rashada is a series of tablets, inscribed with hieroglyphs so ancient that only a few scholars can still read them. They are said to percede humanity, to be words of the cthonic deities who shaped the world, and then went to sleep deep beneath it. 
Whatever the truth, whether they truly contain the secrets of the gods, or just the magical writings of some forgotten civilization, they contain powerful geomantic rituals. By performing the same steps of a magical ritual or artifice simultaneously in several locations, one can induce resonance through the Earth, which massively amplifies the effects. The only problem is that the ritual nodes have to distributed far apart, for the effect to work...

The holder of Ar-Rashada gains 1 t.artifice at the beginning of each turn per ward in which they hold a district. (I.e. 1 for holding one district, 2 for holding a district each in two different wards, and so on.)




*Legio XXIIX Cerberus* [8]

*Spoiler*
Show

Portal (5-16) successfully created.


*The Witch-Doctors* [2]
*Spoiler*
Show

The spirit world, today, is perfectly calm. Green water, mirror-flat, perfect azure, cloudless sky. Stalks of bamboo stand, perfectly straight like columns, between the sky and the water. Nothing moves, not a drop of water, not a wave, not a fish. It is perfect serenity. No one here, to great the Knight. No one here, to take the votive offerings. 
Hours pass, and nothing happens, as the Knight makes his way through the bamboo. This is not a place for a warrior. He bellows challenges, and no one answers. He slashes out at the bamboo, and it falls silently over into the water, casting perfect circular waves, that vanish again. 
Finally, at the end of his patience, the Knight takes the offerings to the spirits of this place, and throws them into the water. Some smash, on impact, expensive essences spilling out. With a quick strain of effort, he grabs the air, and the water, and the bamboo, and takes some of the magic of this place, so at least, he will not return with empty hands. 



Gains: 2 t.eco, 2 t.art
Losses: 1 permanent artifice
Progress: 5/10



*Golden Guard* [6]

*Spoiler*
Show

The spirit world is a sideshow, and everyone of the great alchemists knows it. They barely achieve more than tearing a brief window into the spirit world, to study what awaits them there. It is a beach, colossal waves crashing on the shore. It does not, they think, look extraordinarily dangerous. Some searching of the sand reveals at least one tiny gift: a perfect pearl, almost the size of a fist, pulsing with gentle magical essence.

Gain: 1 t.art
Losses: None
Progress: 2/10


*The Heron and the Hippo* [4]
*Spoiler*
Show


Minoo's shamans begin to open portals, plotting out promising routes, evalulating traps and dangers. They find two that are promising: a set of gates that reveal a tunnel, leading deep into the underworld, and what seems to be a labyrinth of twisting, changing, mirrors, casting a million confusing reflections. 

After some scouting in both directions, it is decided that the mirrors are too treacherous for now, though one sorcerer brings back a large silver mirror pane that should sell for a pretty amount of money. The expedition is assembled, and begins to descend past the gates, into the Underworld. 


The expedition winds its way down, into the Earth, deeper and deeper. What starts as claustrophobic earthen tunnels soon becomes stone, then cyclopean obsidian hallways. More and more, the hallways become crowded: pale shapes, only vaguely humanoid, join the march, first dozens, then hundreds and thousands. As they walk, they scatter behind them the refuse of their lives, grave goods and votives. The dead don't need treasures, but the expedition greedily snatches them up. There is one item, especially, that gains their attention: a tiny hammer, made entirely of silver, that hums with magical energies. 

The Hall of Judgement is impossibly huge, containing seemingly millions of spirits. The judge looms large over all, clad in black and gold, masked face impassive, the implements of his office raised in one hand. Even he is dwarfed by the gates behind him, monstrous monoliths of iron that seem to span from horizon to horizon. 
The judges gaze wanders slowly over the crowd as his mask turns, and one by one, the countless ghosts begin moving towards the gates, or simply vanish. Then, after what seem hours, his gaze falls on the expedition.
Mortals, he speaks, with a voice like bells the size of worlds. We know the time has come again. When the Mandate falls, it is the time for truly great souls to arise. Some of them will die, and pass in my domain. Tradition dictates that there must be advocates for them. Mortals, who speak in their defence, or accuse them. 
You are not the mortals I would have chosen. I would appreciate principled men, not mercenaries. But then, perhaps only flawed mortals can understand all the facets of a mortal life, and I must work with the tools Fate has given me. Would you take this burden on you?"

Before more than a few words can be spoken, to agree or disagree, an unearthly cold grasps Minoo's heart. She has spent too long, here, past the gates of death and her spirit is violently torn back to the living world. Gasping and weak, she lies on the floor, shaking with a cold that will not leave her. 

Gain:2 t.eco, 3 t.art, 1 t.inv. Minor Artefact (Forgemaster's Hammer): +1 Art*
Lose: 1 permanent inv. Minoo is injured and may not take any actions next turn. 
Special: Minoo gains 9 bonus XP from her adventures. 
Pact Offered: Lagamal, Judge of the Underworld
Progress: 3/10

*Minor artefacts are equipment that can be given to a VIP and give them a +1 bonus to a certain stat. In this case, +1 Art. 

*Spoiler: Lagamal, Judge of the Underworld*
Show



*Legend:* Lagamal is the impartial judge of the dead. Though all known he can not be swayed or bribed, offerings are still made in his name to the dead, for the sake of propriety, and in the hope that the dying can take them with them. He has an order of funerary priests, who take care of burials and exorcisms. 

*Offering*: you must pronounce judgement on every VIP who died (see below). If you dont, the pact is broken. Additionally, the judge demands that you help giving proper burials to the citys poor, costing you one t.eco every turn. 
*Blessing:* The Judge offers you the blessing of the Last Moment and a word in the Final Judgement. Whenever a VIP is successfully assassinated or dies in any other way, you are immediately told all the facts of their recent life. Specifically, you are told all actions the VIP took part in and their results and are given a copy of each PM the VIP was used to send or receive. After that, you must Judge the VIP: you may either grant them Eternal Rest, which gives the faction the VIP belonged to a number of t.morale points equal to twice the VIPs tier, or you may Exile them from the underworld, which makes them return as a ghost to haunt their faction. This costs the faction one point of t.mor each turn per tier of the VIP, until they exorcize the ghost by spending one t.inv per tier of the VIP at midturn. 
All judgements must be made in a public message. 





The Gudite Warcamps are preparing their troops. Soon, they will march into the university ward. 

EOTs are due Saturday 20th of August, at Midnight (American Time)/Sunday the 21st in the Morning (European Time)

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*




*Spoiler: Midturn: GM Only*
Show



*Spoiler: For Eldan's eyes only, you'll see soon enough*
Show



Mustering Forces to the Outworks.

Mustering Forces to Khudara. 

4 Inv to create a portal from 36-20. 

_Tempted to spend 1 Art on the Securing the Countryside Expedition just to rub it in Cultist's face when he doesn't contribute anything... but no. Fluff prevails._

----------


## Eldan

*The Weaver*

Nasira hummed to herself, as she began to string her warp. This new silk was amazing. Undyed and raw, yet a deep, glossy black in color. No one quite knew where it had come from, and even the weaver's guild was only able to buy a dozen skeins of it. She was _itching_ to use it, knew exactly what she was going to do, but guild law dictated that any new skein had to be used to weave a wyrd, first. So in it went, white on the warp, black on the weft. She snickered to herself. The future was very _black and white_. 
"A-_hem_"
A stick slammed on the ground to accentuate the pointed cough, and Nasira nearly jumped out of her chair. Nearly tore the irreplaceable _thread._ Old Gökse was, as always, standing right behind her shoulder.
"Is fate amusing, threader?"
"No, Mother Weavress." She looked down.
The old woman nodded, staring off somewhere over Nasira's shoulder.
"When you are ready, threader."
"Yes, Mother Weavress."

She began tapping, shuttling. Four times, then pause. "Frayed, Mother Weavress, second by fifth. Uhm, it's... beige on the inside." Tap, shuttle, tap, shuttle, tap, shuttle, tap, shuttle.
"Torn, Mother Weavress, sixth by fifth and eight by fifth."
"Tsk", the old woman said. "Heavyhanded, that."
Tap, shuttle, tap, shuttle, tap shuttle, tap shuttle.
"Missed the warp, Mother Weavress, ninth by second."
Gökse nodded. 
"Tie it there, child, and cut it. They won't tell us any more."
Nasira did so. The wyrd was barely half a finger wide, the silk was so fine. "What does it say, Mother Weavress?"
"You know I can't tell you that, yet. Hmm."
Nasira looked down, with tears almost in her eyes. A minute passed, as the old woman fingered the threads.
"No need to despair yet, child. Yes, we are surrounded, but they say we have another month, before we must choose. And they might have left us a way out."
She dropped the threads on a table, slammed her stick down again.
"Very well. Burn the black silk. We shan't use it."
"But... it went for eight and eleven!"
"Burn it. It's from the otherworld. And it's dead now. Devoured. Nothing good can come from using it."
Nasira nodded, touching the silk only gingerly now. 
"Then, send out runners. I'll need Suhail, from the Righting Loom. And... who bought that wool shipment from the golden isle last week?"
"Luciana Mother Weavress."
"Hrm. No, she's right-handed. Tell Sarifal to cast lots and send me a random apprentice, then. And Caracal, get him too. Then I'm going to need jute. A lot of it, the coarsest you can find. And oxblood. And the masks. This will _not_ be pleasant."

*Midturn 1 Addendum:*

Bloodsworn Shaitan [7]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal successfully opened from 36 to 20.
 

The Shaitan are marching for Khudara and the Outworks.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*Messages at Morale 7*

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

To Cousin Arsat,

Your agreement in the matter has been made known to all of the Orders currently residing in Ardakand. After a conclave, we have all convened and agreed that moving forward with mutual growth is in all of our interests. The Slayers and the Gardeners would make fast friends, and perhaps more in time. As you have deftly said, this city is sick and rotting. All we wish is to plunge our knives into that disease and carve it out.

This brings us to the matter of the Bloodsworn Shaitan. The Slayers have been monitoring them closely since they settled in Tarbent, and are greatly concerned about their boldness. On calm nights, we can hear the screams of agony and smell the burning flesh from across the canal. The people of our Ward are frightened, and surely they are not the only ones. The other Confessors and I have concluded after some deliberation that they are likely the chief calamity and greatest evil to face this city. We plan to exterminate them.

Would you aid us in such an endeavor? This will take time - several months, at least - and cannot be done properly without friends. We know that they have reached out to you. If you seek to help, feel free to accept their aid but give them nothing but empty promises. Falsehood may not be in your nature, but rest assured: any means bared against those who would Defy Death is always Justified by its own Ends.

May your gardens flourish,

Slayer-Confessor Kantus, Sancta Ichoria

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm glad you agree that our cooperation is in our best interest. Please don't give the Shaitan stat points. I know you're smarter than that.


*Spoiler: To the Temple of the Sky*
Show

To Flamen Caelestis,

Your reasoning is as astute as your piety. The rules of law and order, while not always unnatural to mankind, are of a higher power and purpose. The Orders of the Silent Saints - in particular my own - believe strongly in the strength of mortals to choose their own fate, while still recognizing the absolute necessity of binding free will to the strengths of orderly government. Men should be made to learn humility, faith, and reason in the bedrock of common laws. Why should the celestial bureaucracy be any different?

Our Orders are interested in providing the aid you have requested, but unfortunately, our efforts are tied up in dealing with the famine and expunging the most overt threats to Ardakand. Charlatans, rogue spirits, and avatars of destruction and despair are running rampant across our most sacred city, a prospect that our believers find distressing. Surely you share our rancor of those such as the Bloodsworn Shaitan? They are perhaps the purest form of evil our Slayers have encountered in years.

There can be no law, if those that are bending the knee are being slaughtered by those whose time has passed. Whenever possible, one should always strive to Deny the Deathless.

May you find succor in prayer,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'd love to help them, but don't have the stat points right now. Would they be open to lending me some stat points over the upcoming few turns to help deal with the Shaitan, provided I settle near adjacent to them for trade?


*Spoiler: To Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
Show

To Legate Orbei,

The candor of your reply is appreciated in these dark times. Another member of my church has already sent out word to the more eminently reasonable organizations in Ardakand, with several promises and words of wisdom. I will allow him the honor of giving pleasantries.

After more consideration, we agree that the Shaitan are the greatest danger facing the city. Our Slayers will be working with the Gardeners in the coming months to eradicate them - can we count on your aid? Feeding the people comes first of course, but we will be striking out at them soon.

May you walk in the light,

Slayer-Confessor Jurall, Sancta Finalis

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm willing to throw into this event (see below), but I'm pretty afraid that it won't be worth our giving up territory claims on Turn 1 while the Shaitan expand fully. We're going to have to coordinate some plans to deal with them soon.


*Spoiler: To the Gudite Warcamp, Legio XXIIX Cerberus, Hemminghock Family Company, Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh, the Heron and the Hippo, and Legio Aquila*
Show

To our friends throughout Ardakand,

It is a grim day that we face. Even while some prepare for the games, the failing harvest will surely take its toll on the civilians of Ardakand, many of whom have already suffered through the last bleak winter. Our Orders give thanks to Legio Cerberus for bringing the matter to our attention and Legio Aquila for organizing the efforts of feeding the hungry. Without our brave soldiers, we would not be in a position to save Ardakand from this plight. Salutem imperator!

The informants and Slayers of our respective Orders have been watching the bevy of commitments, promises, vows, and assorted pacts all across the city. We will make no secret of it, nor will we hoard valuable information that could prove damaging to the civil balance upon which we all now rest. Attached to this missive are the administrative and military costs that the Orders of the Silent Saints will be pledging to help the common cause of seeing our people fed. The other Confessors and I only hope that you will all be equally transparent in your dealings.

May you find virtue in all things,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

While the opportunity cost of this event _on the first turn of the game_ (thanks, Eldan  :Small Tongue: ) really can't be overstated, the Slayers trust that each of your factions will do the right thing and step up to stop this event from literally starving us all. I am watching each and every IC message this turn, and am volunteering to make a list of the pledges of stat points promised. I won't share the list publicly if folks don't want me to, but I'm happy to tell you all that I am pledging *5 Mil* this turn towards the event (so basically costing myself 1 full territory's worth of expansion).

In the interest of fairness, I hope that each of the player factions commits at least 5 points of Mil or Eco. That should get us to 30 without any issues, and provide an equal payout on Turn 4 when the actual event pays us in t. Eco. It's better than the inevitable global stat loss or other penalty we get for failing, even if we are conceding a dramatic lead to the Shaitan.

----------


## Eldan

*The Slayers of the Silent Saints*

From the Temple of the Sky [10]
*Spoiler*
Show

Honored Slayer Confessor,

We appreciate what you are doing, of course, but you must realize that what you are proposing is fighting the symptoms, not the cause of the disease: important to keep the patient alive until more final measures can be taken, but ultimately not the cure. 

Why are the Shaitan here? They respond to despair and catastrophe. And what brings despair? Bad governance, the fall of the state, imbalance. The people despair because their needs are not met. What brings catastrophe? The will of Heaven, showing its displeasure at the same imbalance and bad governance. 

By restoring balance, bringing order and restructuring society, we institute the will of Heaven. An ordered society will overcome war, famine and despair, a placated heaven will remove catastrophe. And without those, no Shaitan, no rogue spirits, no false gods or bandits.

While we cure the city and the Empire, you will keep it alive, by fighting these infections. And we will honour you for it, but we will each need all our resources to make it happen.

The Flamen Caelestis

----------


## Eldan

*Legio Minotaurus to the Legio Cerberus* [6]

*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Legate

A very intriguing offer, and one that I think would benefit us both. We will gladly accept. 

The Dominus Fabricator

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp

Festivities were past, and the warcamp settled into the city as if it was born there, which is to say, as a somber realm constantly anxious about dropping shoes. The laughing priests of snarling masks seemingly all the more ready to disturb Gudite peace over that of others, howling where the lights were poorly lit.

In a modest house of ancient build, the energy was one of well, it existed, cause of or caused by strewn papers, runes, and magical trinkets with a set of tablets at the center and a lithe mage moving from one to the other, all the while setting the expectation of a coming _Eureka_.

But the exclamation took its time, and a man in armor walked inside before it, a censer was hanged by the door with a sigh universally recognized for its meaning of day done. Some of the relaxation slipped out as he saw the decoration (and the decorator) on his floor.

He took the armor off to reveal auster robes underneath and sat cross legged in one of the endangered empty spaces in the floor. Calling out to the guest

-I told you not to touch them without me here.

-My bad, though you really shouldnt have let me see them then.

The priest almost granted the point, they may still be dangerous without contact, after all. But it was clear the engineer, not yet lifting her eyes from the notes enough to make eye contact, meant it to discourage temptation. This softened his brow, the gods did appreciate an honest flock some did anyway.

The pair continued on their own worlds, Solyom meditated, with any chance of Nirvana (were there such a thing in such tumultuous times) chased away by casual comments from Delilah, who queried about the tablets and at times rambled theories about their function, currently they caused targeted earthquakes, though she couldnt yet tell if they were centered on the caster or on premade nodes.

Solyom straddled the line, managing to take and chip in to the conversation while treating it like background noise for his own thoughts. That is until an unusual question

-All well? you seem down.

A single inquisitive eye opened to reveal both eyes looking back at him, with nary an attempt to divert themselves to the arcane symbols on the floor, mildly unsettling.

-It's been a few hard days since we got those.

-Huh, what happened? 

Solyom was taken aback, a hint of anger slipped in, there were pyres with no bodies, sure they may not be dead, but lost in the other they may as well be 

-You dont know?

He caught some fidgeting, but her eyes remained unmoved from him.

-I know some six people Sol, and Daghir is two of them - a small pause, and then a hand raised above her head as if to explain. 

_You didnt know them so its fine, then?_ came the initial idea, but he had never been so careless, there was thought, even if his stare turned harsh while it happened, and the seconds passed and silence reigned.

-Sol? - Solyom, caught a moving eye,  almost slipping to the nearby mess, he caught again the fidgeting, and how they were there before his wrong conclusions, and the eyes that remained fixed on him, if slightly more worried. He thought of who they were, that his job was to know them, and he almost failed right there, then thanked no one in particular that she too was trying. A sigh followed and when his voice came again it was calm, truly.

-Some of ours are gone, sorry I didnt share it when we spoke of the tablets.

Delilah seemed still worried, a tinge of sadness mixed in, he stood up and broke any silence before it had time to settle, or she had time to break it herself, walking towards a pair of shelves lined up behind him.

-Have you eaten?

Delilahs worried expression turned into an apologetic smile. 

-Havent had the time really - Solyom stared with the feigned disappointment of someone who hears that often enough.

- Ill make you something, cant shake the earth dead.

Delilah had turned back to the papers when Solyom went again, but looked up again, pleasantly surprised by the subtle prodding and eager to encourage it.

-Funny you say that, you see, in the 18th year of Lacasts reign, 625 of the grand calendar or 312th spring of the Sarts, contact was made with a tribe of myconids deep within the cold call mountains 

The pair continued to talk, the exciting idiosyncrasies of myconid geomancy interjected by a fine meal and other subjects, and at some point an Eureka.

*Mor: 4
Reputation: Martial - Spiritual - Barbaric*

*Spoiler: The Golden Guards*
Show


The secondary force is meant to support Aquila's, while making sure that any tampering on the individual forces is unable to disturb the flow of grain. As we would be working together until the point of return, no one's ability to trounce bandits and develop land should be affected.

The book is much appreciated, master Chemosh.

A hint of inspiration,
Delilah Fairway.

[OOC: Just in case, this is essentially a parallel expedition to theirs, according to Eldan they will work together so the overall goal is reached together, but in case someone conquers Aquila/attempts to steal the coming Grain/forcibly changes one of their traits our group gets to not have to deal with that.

As for mechanics, you just see what you want to add (art and mil are preferable) and put in your EoT "sending this with the Gudite grain expedition"]



*Spoiler: Slayers of the silent saints*
Show

Hail, saints to be.

You can rest assured that our public call was true.

Now, as you are so well informed, surely you know of the secondary force we gather, and as surely the legions will march with enough strength for their own column, we would like to offer you a place within our own, if you would have it.

Ase's Joy,
-Daghir, The Wolf.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
_Valour_

_The Bankhar Akita is a working dog originating from Bankhar province in the northern Empire, and is a distinct branch of the Bankhar Shepherd breed. Believed to have been first officially named by Imperial Legate Khaler during the Second Restoration period. Originally created by breeding the Bankhar shepard with the boar hunting Ardakand Pitbull and the Imperial Palace Dog. the Bankhar Akita, or simply Akita, has a bristly double coat of the Imperial Palace dog, but the burly stature and protective nature of the Shepherd and Pitbull. Standing between twenty eight and thirty one inches* and weighing between six score and seven score pounds, the Akita comes in a variety of colours, though most commonly liver and brown with a lighter belly and legs, they live between ten and thirteen years on average. They have a heavy bone structure and a large head, with an alert expression that is a hallmark of the Bankhar shepard. Quiet and fastidious dogs, they are often used in military or suppression action, most famously the XXIIX Legio Cerberus has an official ranking system for serving Akitas, and their cohorts are lead by Houndcrests, rather than the traditional Decanus.

Their service as military dogs mean that underneath their quiet nature is a ferocity that is not for general hunting purposes, and certainly not to be kept as household pets. Typically bonding with a larger pack, these dogs have a powerful instinct to protect their bondmates, and are quick to quiet and efficient violence if their pack is threatened.

*Notable exception is the Khan mutation, which is present in roughly 2% of litters, these Akitas will grow significantly larger than their kin, with examples rivaling Imperial horses in size and weight. This mutation has yet to be isolated and bred consistently from the main stock, and all Khan mutations are infertile._

_Temperance_

*Morale 8
Imperial, Heroic, Hierarchical*

*Players*

the Gudite Warcamp, Slayers of the Silent Saints, Hemminghock Family Company, Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh, the Heron and the Hippo, and Legio Aquila
*Spoiler*
Show

Hail Friends in Ardakand,

The Legio Cerberus will be conducting a joint operation with Minotaurus under the XXIIX banner. We will be laying down [9 mil] to root out the banditry and villainy gripping the countryside. Our legions will not stand by again while the people suffer.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


*NPCs*

Legio Minotaurus
*Spoiler*
Show

Then we have a deal Forgemaster, the Cerberus banner will ride with the brilliant machinations of Minotaurus along side. Expect the first shipments of my artifice to arrive [EoT 2].

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman - Spiritual  Heroic*

*Morale 7*

*Spoiler: the Gudite Warcamp, Legio XXIIX Cerberus, Hemminghock Family Company, Silent Slayers,, the Heron and the Hippo, and Legio Aquila*
Show



We stand by our words, and our pledge of [7 Eco] to prevent catastrophe. If the abyss still beckons another [5 Art] might be found as well. 

[OOC: Though that _totally_ depends on whether this is a valid target for my ART VIPs passive]




*Spoiler: Silent Slayers*
Show



OOC: Not particularly intending to if I can avoid it, but in the meantime Id prefer to present as low-profile a target to the horde of angry ghosts as possible




*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



OOC: With the appeal to please up your morale by EOT 3 to not be quite so easy to steal from? And formally noting that if you run off with the spoils it will of course mean undying enmity until the end of days? 

Sure, lets go for it.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: The Gudite Warcamp, Legio XXIIX Cerberus, Hemminghock Family Company, Silent Slayers, the Garden, and Legio Aquila*
Show

We can contribute [3 Eco, 2 Mil] to the effort.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*Messages at Morale 7*

*Spoiler: To All but the Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show

Greetings again, friends,

The tidings and replies we have received from some of you bring heart; the Gardeners and the Cerberi in particular are quite willing to do their part to stave off this looming disaster. By the time you have received this, our own soldiers will be marshaled to help with the recovery effort. You should all know that we have transcribed this message and sent copies to public criers throughout Ardakand, so as to maximize the chances of our finding like-minded patrons. Surely they will see the benefit of keeping the innocents of this city from literally starving in the streets, and the dangers of being the only ones perceived not to care for the well-being of the citizenry.

The window for your aid is closing - it may already be closed. But if you have anything, anything at all to spare, the good people of Ardakand need your aid. It is quite simple. The Legions are not asking for much more, merely a few additional hands to ensure that the food gets to the right place.

Additionally, our Orders have been monitoring the communications of several of those involved in the discussions of this calamity. We are quite disappointed in the Gudite Warbands, who have not only declined to help, but appear to be conspiring to launch their own expeditions to 'make safe' the grain in their own warehouses. To say that our Slayers are disappointed is an understatement.

May you all pray for absolution,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Okay, so it looks like if everyone actually does what they say they will do (as promised, I won't go into individual pledges), we will be at 26 stat points, just 4 shy of the target. We need 4 more Mil ideally in the pot to succeed here at the bare minimum. Is Legio Minotaurus pitching into this as well? If so, how much? I would like assurances that we're not all wasting our stat points on Turn 1.

Also, I am going to shine a light on the fact that the Gudite Warcamp is not only _not_ helping, but launching their own side project to swipe the grain out from under those who are honestly trying to claim it. That is not cool with the Saints, so they're putting the Gudite on blast here as a warning. Commit your stats to this, please, or at least drop the notion of launching your own project to steal this one out of contrariness.

Nobody wants to lose stats - which will assuredly happen if this event fails. Hemminghock, Witch Doctors, Clan Fuxi, Golden Guard; I see you all on the sidelines, and I'm calling you out too. Help us from literally starving Ardakand on the first turn of the game, okay? You could all pitch in 1-2 Mil as a safeguard, to make sure the event passes.

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual

The Witch-Doctors are welcomed as the liberators of region 2 after everyone there has the same horrifying dream of the consequences of something different happening...

Back at their base, the _Loa_ use the resources they did not spend on charity to begin reinforcing their arms and leaders.

*Spoiler:  End of Turn*
Show



VIP ACTION (the Baron)- reduce cost to Raise Mil to 2 Mil

Regular actions:

2 Mil spent to increase Mil by 1 

8 Inv Spent to Annex region 2 without attrition

2 Mor, 2 Esp banked towards recruiting a Mor VIP: The Trickster

1 Art, 1 Econ spent to increase the XP of The  Knight

Current VIP XP 

The Baron (level 3)
3/20 (no stats spent)

The Knight (level 3)
5/20 (2 off-stats spent)

The Trickster (level 0)
4/10 (2 off, two Mor spent)

Current stats:

ECON 8

INV 8

MIL 3

ESP 2

MOR 2

ART 1

Other:
2 t.eco, 2 t.art

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Silent Saints and everyone they messaged, MOR 5*
Show



We have contributed 4 ART and 1 MIL as our total, we are unable to add more without completely compromising our efforts in Ardakand or our own defensive lines.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
*Morale 8
Imperial, Heroic, Hierarchical*

*Players*

Everyone but the Bloodsworn Shaitan
*Spoiler*
Show

Good People of Ardakand,

By my quartermasters count we have the following pledged to ensure the grain is harvested on time and in good order:
Military:
[9 mil] Legio (Cerberus and Minotarus) contributions riding under the Cerberus Banner
[5 mi] from the Slayers of the Silent Saints
[2 mil] from the Heron and Hippo
[1 mil] from the Hemminghock Company

Economy:
[7 eco] from the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
[3 eco] from the Heron and Hippo

Artifice:
[4 art] from the Hemminghock Company

The Slayers have had a better eye on the goings on than my Cohorts, whose contributions are we missing, and what evidence do you have to back your claims against the Gudite Warcamp?

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Mor:4
Rep Barbaric-Spiritual-Martial*

*Spoiler: Everyone the Silent Sainst messaged and the silent saints*
Show

Pray tell, dead seekers what makes our warehouses so much worse than that of the legions?

If it was anyone but you I may have blamed naivete in demanding exact numbers, when it is imperative that we _all_ send more than what is needed. But being who you are, at least I know who will be to blame if our efforts to suppose Aquila's are undermined.

We will send more than you, as we were always going to and which should surprise no one. If you demand exact numbers come and get them.

Gulldr's humility,
Daghir, The wolf.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I won't say by how much my contribution (might) breaks the cap in case anyone wants to take the chance to drop their commitment/screw us (like everytime a disaster's cap is broken, ever). Also, _The Gudites are not helping despite going through the effort of calling others to help under them_- source: trust me. Come on Cultist, you can do better bait than this  :Small Tongue:  

Gulldr (or at least the version the Gudite's worship) is the least Humble member of the pantheon by the way, just to give some context to that particular wish.




*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal flesh*
Show

OOC: Will do. Real sorry I'm antagonizing one of two esp factions, but they started it.

----------


## Nemesis67

*Carnival of Chains*
Defensive Espionage: 8

_Artistic, Criminal, Egalitarian_

Everyone but Bloodsworn Shaitans (8)
*Spoiler*
Show

The Carnival will contribute our [5 Mil] to the endeavor, though alongside the Gudites' warband. We do not trust the Legion that allowed Ardakand's villages to be put to the torch to now hold the spoils from reclaiming them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My understanding is that these expeditions are both counting towards the cap, unless either side tries to directly fight the other.



*Spoiler: End of Turn (GM)*
Show

*The Carnival of Chains*

Stats
5 Mil
8 Esp
1 Eco
8 Mor
1 Art
1 Inv

VIPs
The Helm [Esp 2] - Once simply a lawyer and rather tame political dissident, the Helm became radicalized when their entire city was put to the torch for attempting to enforce contractual agreements on the supply of grain to the local Legate. Now ringmaster and main orator of the Carnival, the Helm knows how to stoke the flames of rebellion, and has won over many to the Chained's cause.

Albatross [Esp 2] - The only reason the Carnival has survived for so long has been the tradecraft and cunning of Albatross. Supplies purchased through cutouts and falling off the back of trucks, travel through smuggler's ways while the local Imperials were conveniently distracted with a scandal or riot, tips whispered in seedy back alley taverns just before the hounds close in... The Chained have, so far, always been at least a step ahead of the agents of the Empire.

Shackle [Esp 2] - A mage and binder, Shackle holds an arsenal of pacts with spirits of light, Shadow, and flame. She is the one with a flair for the dramatic and poetic, calling on her magicks to make the Chained's spectacles unforgettable.

LTPs
[The Chains That Bind] - The Carnival's performances spark hope in the oppressed and terror in the oppressors. <Gain 1 t. Esp per stat destroyed by Esp Stat Attacks involving the Carnival of Chains>

Actions
5 Military contributed to Gudite's expedition. Legitimately there to secure the citys food supply. Dont go along with anything else, though if the Gudites are attacked unprovoked by any faction, assist them as best we can.

7 Espionage expand to (45). Torment the priests into submitting to the Carnival by disrupting their rituals. Give readings from heretical writings by unorthodox priests while the Elder Council tend to their gardens, transplant things between different gardens and add a scattering of wild seeds, trim topiary into lewd forms

8 Morale expand to (47). The former legionaries among the Carnival appeal to the Immortals of the Wolfshead, asking them to join the ranks of the Chained. The Empire is no more, and those holding on to claims of authority in its name are not deserving of the label Legion. Why did the Aquila not stop the Minotaurs from deserting and seizing the Artefactory from its legal owners? Why have they hid behind the city walls and allowed villages to be razed? Why do they now need charity from the other factions of Ardakand to clean up their mistakes?

1 Espionage, 1 Economy, 1 Artifice, and 1 Invocation contribute to an LTP. I want to make a guillotine that I feed a captured VIP to, and a VIP of mine gains their XP. Something that is basically one of the Carnival's public executions, so it would require a captured VIP, held for a turn after being abducted. 

Albatross [Esp 2] joins the Physical games, engaging in a riding contest. They're (implicitly) former Imperial Intelligence, so apparently they should be pretty good at it.

The Helm [Esp 2] joins the Rhetoric games, castigating the Aquila and Minotaurus for their failures as Legions. (same argument as to the Wolfshead)

Shackle [Esp 2] joins the Art games, engaging in interpretive dance. She dons the red robes and painted fox mask of Vulpas priestesses, whirling a ribbon of red and a ribbon of black in opposing hands, skipping across a rough map of the Empire etched into the sand of the colosseum. Through her magicks, the ribbons become ones of flame and shadow, and multiple copies of her spin off, twirling across the map and setting bonfires or crawling miasmas of darkness to various towns, cities, and provinces. At the end, all of her echoes merge back to one, spinning atop Ardakand's spot on the map, as an inferno engulfs her and the city. When the fires die down, the mage is gone, and the fires of the rest of the Empire slowly burn out.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard

*Spoiler: To All including the Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show


It sounds like we have more than enough people and more will only drive down the profits for all of us.

That being said, remember, if you need us for mercenary work we are usually open for a reasonable price!

----------


## Feathersnow

To: Everyone

Regarding: Legio XXII Cerebrus

The 22nd Legion came to us, as many do with a problem.  Like almost everyone, they came away with the promise their need would be met.

Instead of acting with gratitude, which might be expected, or indifference which might be overlooked, they reacted with fear and scorn.

They sought weaker vessels to meet their request, and publicly denied ever asking us for help, let alone our generous blanket guarantee to underwrite the entire harvest if those who, unlike us, have strong militaries, might be found to protect the farmers.
We bear no animosity to those who contributed funds under the perfidous misapprehension they were needed.  They are victims as much as we.  And we salute the soldiers keeping watch as the harvests are gathered.

But, for the 22nd Legion, know they are not to be trusted

----------


## Eldan

*Turn 2: Coagulation*


Catastrophe has come to our once I city and the demons are loose. I remember the venerable triumphal road, as it stood in my childhood. Ivy-crowned stood the statues of great conquerors, from gate to gate, the tablets of their deeds. They are all cast down and shattered, and the annointers who used to walk between them flayed alive. On the night of the new moon, high tide and earthquakes swept over the warehouse district, taking the brave Golden Guard by surprise. Now only dead things remain in the water. In the Hive, for a moment, there was hope, as shining hooded figures descended to destroy those criminals which had plagued the district, but that hope was soon extinguished as we witnessed the brutality of that vengeance, criminals impaled and crucified before both avengers and their newly-dead victims turned to slaughter the innocents. And not even all the goodwill in the world could save New Tarbent from the massacre.

The wanton destruction had one side-effect, however: it made most of the city look to join one power block or another for protection. Cases varied: there was political maneuvering and deftly negotiated alliances, there were simple arrangements for protection, and there was open street fighting and conquest. 

Those who employed politics were not quiet about their arguments, either. The Rosegarden society has converted to the Mortalist faith and joined the Slayers of the Silent Saints, openly declaring that a noble society employing magic and spirits to cling to life and power is against the meritocracy that - naturally - would place them at the top. 
On the Wolfshead, the veterans of the Immortals have declared that the legions they once commanded have abandoned their duties and gone against all that is right in the sight of gods and men when they broke the oldest taboo every soldier knows and entered the city. They are part of the Carneval of Chains now, ready to lend a thousand yeary of collected command experience to the cause of justice. 
Of those same legions, the Cerberus has made their intentions clear by taking the Cavalry school and the imperial intelligence corps under their wing and expanding their patrol routes to the forum, where advocates for the honourable cause of the 28th legion now number half hte speakers. 

Others have expanded in much simpler ways: the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh have expanded to cover most of a ward, now, covering it in refugee housing. Most interestingly is how they have tamed the Everstorm, simply smothering its magical energies under waves of custom-grown flesh and, in the end, binding the lighting itself in strange, pulsating plant pods. The Golden Guard, where they have not been defeated by hungry ghosts have offered their protection services quite forcefully. Even the university is not exempt, as the ever-paranoid magister of chains, apparently fearing a fatal interruption to his work binding greater demons, has accepted Clan Fuxis protection, while the library and the Master Geomancer have joined the Gudites. 

In the pastures, the newly joined forces of Immortals and the Carnival have begun to evict any priests unwilling to join them, beginning with mean-spirited pranks, and moving on to outright, demonstrative heresy, until the grumbling aging priests let them have the district. Even the Gardeners have proven their mettle: when negotiations  with the Boatsmen over discounted fairs for refugeesturned sour and - or so at least some eye witnesses claim - Cousin Rao was clubbed down in the street, swarms of rats fell over the entire district, devouring half the guild until the few survivors begged for mercy and joined up. The 28th Legion, meanwhile, took the Outlanders Market and Peacocks Gate with little resistance, loudly proclaiming the unworthiness of the Imperial Heralds and that soon, discipline would be restored by any means necessary. 

And in the Palace, things have gone in entirely new and interesting directions: Hormoz, the colossal foreign mercenary known as the Hippo, has by all accounts simply pushed his way through most of the palace in person, manhandling all the protesting Princelings of the Blood, making some of them join his warband and ejecting others, often through a window and into the canals. He currently has taken up residence in the Hall of Justice, where he proclaims that soon, there will be a new Judge in town. So far, no one is quite sure what he means. 

One case stood out even amongst the general mayhem: it was just after dawn, when commuters found a beheaded and impaled corpse laid out on a crossroad. It was burning with a pale, blue flame, though the flesh not yet consumed, and had been surrounded by intricate magic circles of salt and silver around the entire intersection. Only by his weapons was he recognized: the Knights chosen vessel. Days passed, until the Witch Doctors really began to worry: usually, the Loa would return from the spirit world in less than a week. But this time he seemed to be lost for good.     

*Fun and Games*
There is seemingly little interest in the games, as just about anyone of importance in the city seems to be more than busy with a thousand other things going on. 

The most interesting and heavily contested field is in the arts. Soon, three favorites arise: Cousin Hylah of the Gardeners, Delilah Fairway of the Gudite Warcamps and Shackle of the Chained. Opinions are divided: while the Cousin has produced something that is undoubtedly fascinating technically - a dancing statue, made of flesh and blood and bone - the thing is aiso disgusting - rising from a small puddle of blood, seeming quite complete and even human. They dance, and as they do, their newborn flesh begins to break, collapsing under the dancers weight of splitting on the impact of some particular step or rupturing forth in tumors that look like outstretched arms each holding a flower, always precisely in time with the music. By the end of the song the dancer has entirely fallen apart, and tears open their own chest  from which crawls an exact copy of how they had looked unbroken and whole, landing with a piroette as their last iteration decomposes and vanishes into the puddle in moments, and bowing to the audience.
Fairway is well underway to be a favorite of the judges: she tells animal fables, accompanied by choreographed fireworks that form pictures. Exotic, but not too exotic. But as she stands before the judges to begin her final performance of the hen and the six worms, an eardrum-shattering burst of noise suddenly tears through the stadium and only a black cloud rises where Fairways assistants were. She cant possibly win now, everyone agrees, while the debris is cleaned up and a few lightly singed assistants are carried away. 
When Shackle performs, one outraged judge wants to disqualify them entirely for her interpretive dance. She dons the red robes and painted fox mask of Vulpas priestesses, whirling a ribbon of red and a ribbon of black in opposing hands, skipping across a rough map of the Empire etched into the sand of the colosseum. Through her magicks, the ribbons become ones of flame and shadow, and multiple copies of her spin off, twirling across the map and setting bonfires or crawling miasmas of darkness to various towns, cities, and provinces. At the end, all of her echoes merge back to one, spinning atop Ardakand's spot on the map, as an inferno engulfs her and the city. When the fires die down, the mage is gone, and the fires of the rest of the Empire slowly burn out.
How dare they. Ardakand is eternal as the gods. But two other judges begin to urgently whisper to each other, and there are more and more excited shouts and scattered applause from the restless crowd. 
In the end,  Shackle earns the laurels and the acclaim, once she can be found again. Cousin Hylah, more by default than by conviction of the judges, takes the second place and the humiliated Delilah is given third. 

Sports is an entirely different matter again: here, dozens of different disciplines are judged separately, then added up according to an arcane points system. The early favourite is the Albatross, a mounted agent of the Carnival of Chains who competes on horseback and quickly takes the gallop race, the dressage, the target-lancing, horseback archery and the horseback obstacle course, in an unparalleled and masterful display. 
But at the other end of the arena, the Wolf of the Gudites is a terrifying force, bullrushing her way through the competition. In the wrestling contest, her opponent merely screams and pulls his hands away as the Wolfs skin grows burning hot and she contemptuously tosses him out of the ring with one hand. The boxing contest ends as a kick splits the arena in two and the opponent falls into a chasm. A javelin is unceremoniously thrown through the bullseye at double distance. The weightlift is turned into an utter farce as she picks up two of her opponents and their weights. This laurel, it turns out, is not even a contest. 

The Rhetorical contest is the least exciting: only a few tired priests and well-known demagogues show up. Only two remarkable contenders make their names: a young lawyer, who systematically begins to lay out everything the government has done wrong in her eyes for the last 20 years, how Ardakand needs written down laws, not arbitrary judges and how there needs to be deep and all-encompassing reform stands against the Helm, another agent of the carnival, who uses the games as a platform for fiery populism: The Empire is no more, and those holding on to claims of authority in its name are not deserving of the label Legion. Why did the Aquila not stop the Minotaurs from deserting and seizing the Artefactory from its legal owners? Why have they hid behind the city walls and allowed villages to be razed? Why do they now need charity from the other factions of Ardakand to clean up their mistakes? In the end the crowd and judges quickly decide for polemics and emotional appeal over detailed planning and grievances and Helm takes a second laurel for the chained. 

*If it has a pulse  remove its skull![*

The months omen was soon revealed to us, as a hot, broodingly humid spring broke. The Sword, came word from the Eye of Heaven, proclaiming an end to the last illusion of peace. The Raised Sword, proudly held aloft above an adoring crowd. Love for battle, it meant, or honour to the victorious warrior. 
It was another three days until the meaning was clear. A caravan approached the city, a single red banner raised above white canvas. In single file, acolytes came through the gates, wearing white arming jackets and tall geta - platform sandals - to keep their stainless uniforms off the dirty streets. They held thin trumpets, which did not sound fanfares, but sounded like thin, wailing cries. He rode in their center. His armor porcelain-white, featureless, his helmet closed without even eyeholes, at his left, a shield, white with no emblem, at his right a sword, pearlescent and shimmering, with no sheath. We knew him from the legends.
The Knight Belligerent. Herald of slaughter, untouched by blood. Avatar of the Immaculate Queen. 

*Spoiler*
Show




The Knight Belligerent is a mercenary, of an unusual sort. He will not fight for the highest pay, because he serves as the avatar of a terrible goddess and cares not for worldly possessions. Instead, he seeks out the most desperate to serve, because desperation is what feeds his mistress: every turn, he will join whichever faction is willing to pay the highest percentage of their total stat points (including temporary stats). He will not take or spend any payment: he will destroy it. 

The Knight Belligerent is a level 2 military VIP, who can only be used for aggressive actions (stat attacks, invasions, annexations and some few special events.) He always deals one extra random stat damage to the recipient of his attacks. If used to annex a neutral district, he will cause such devastation that one less stat point is gained from the annexation.



*Swords and Plowshares*
If, in all the chaos, there was one success, it was the famine relief. It began when the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh began restoring the citys depleted reserves by shipping barge after barge of what seemed to be eels, freely handing them out to anyone requiring sustenance. Soon, they were followed by what could charitably be called fertilizer: stinking vats viscera and undefinable slime, ready to be moved into the countryside.

At the same time, the combined forces of Ardakand began restablishing control over the countryside. The effort was spearheaded by the aerial patrols of the Aquilas rukh-eagles and the wardog centuries of the Cerberus, representing more than half the forces of either legion. With them were the heavy shock troops of the Minotaur and forces of the Slayers, the Hippo and House Hemminghock. There was much to do, but in short order, bandits were burnt out of abandoned villages or scattered, vengeful gods of agriculture tamed or sent back to the spirit world, monsters slain. When it seems they might get overwhelmed with the amount of work, it turns out there is also a more secretive, second expedition: the carnival of chains and the gudite warcamps have sent their own forces to clear an area of countryside, proclaiming it under their exclusive protection. At the very least, this decreases the amount of land the Legions need to patrol. 
It takes weeks, but finally, the last slain riverwyrm is triumphally carried back to the city and everything within two days ride declared secure for resettlement. 

This is where the Baron comes in: the reclusive Loa of economy and leadership quickly takes over the Caravanserai and turns it into the humming center of a colossal logistics effort, where bureaucrats and quartermasters from the entire city congregate. All available draft animals and guides pressed into service distributing building materials, seeds, fertilizer and settlers, until in record time, the fields are sprouting, promising the most exceptional harvest in centuries. 

*Spoiler*
Show


The Witch Doctors: 10 Economy
The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh: 7 Economy
The Heron and the Hippo: 2 Military, 3 Economy 
The Slayers of the Silent Saints: 5 Military
Legio XXIIXX Cerberus: 9 Military
House Hemminghock: 1 Military, 4 Artifice

Total: 20 eco, 17 Mil, 4 art

Separate Expedition: 
The Gudite Warcamps: 5 military, 1 economy, 1 artifice
The Carneval of Chains: 5 military 

*The Famine is averted!*



*Petrichor*


But while patrolling, just at the edge of  Ardakands newly settled farmland, a mounted patrol of the 28th makes a disturbing discovery: a mere three days ride away from the city wall, the landscape has turned black and transmogrified into a weird mass, reminiscent of roots or serpents of black rock. Between them, the ground has fallen away into deep, mist-filled chasms. 

It takes several reports before the citys sages, under leadership of the Gudites Grand Geomancer, come to a conclusion: there must have been a disruption in the lands natural leylines, which has allowed what is known in the very oldest tomes of magic as a Chthonic Conjunction: the interrupted earth energy has pooled until the concentration of potential has ripped a rift into the spirit world. The intermingling of energies, it is theorized, has warped the landscape in strange ways, which will only get worse as natural life in the area mutates and increasingly more powerful spirits push their way through from the other side. The scholars agree: an expedition must be sent, the area secured and the rift sealed. 

*Spoiler*
Show


An expedition must be sent to the rift to prevent dire catastrophe. For now, the rift is still relatively easy to seal, but if the attempt fails, the situation will only get worse every turn. 
Securing the area around the rift requires an investment of 20 Military, Espionage or Artifice, while sealing the rift costs at least 10 Invocation or Artifice. This is heros work, and as such, all VIPs of the correct type will contribute twice their tier. Stats to secure the area must be sent at midturn, while the rift is sealed at EOT. 

Rewards are uncertain: fighting through a series of monster-infested chasms will, at the very least, be a test for any heros mettle. Any VIP participating will earn considerable bonus XP. These areas are also very commonly home to exotic creatures and materials, which tend to be very valuable. All manner of treasure (temporary stats and minor artefacts) could be found here. 

Sealing the rift, meanwhile, is something that hasnt been done in centuries. The old tomes mention that the energies of the rift, once tamed, are incredibly valuable to mages (paying out in t.inv or t.art). There is also mention of something called a Heart or Core of the Conjuction: a priceless artifact that will go to whichever contributes the most to the sealing. Surely, no one would be so callous as to betray their fellow selfless heroes. If they did, a contribution of Esp or Mil would count towards who gains the Heart, but not towards the sealing itself.



*Favour of Heaven Earned:*
The Carnival of Chains: 2
Heron and Hippo: 1
Slayers of the Silent Saints: 1
Gudite Warcamp: 1

Midturn 2 is due Saturday the 27th for the New World timezones and Sunday the 28th in the morning for European timezones

----------


## Writtensanity

Fog choked the ghost quarter at all hours, but it felt like midnight had redoubled the usual blanket into an impassable wall. The mist hung dead in the air despite the clear sound of wind seeping between rotted doorways. Moonlight, scattered and diffused by the fog made the entire district glow an even, haunted white, giving lifeless colour to the peeling paint and looted gilding of abandoned courthouses. 

The central thoroughfare, a stretch of cobblestone that ran all the way to the Palace bridge was 
exclusively populated by abandoned merchants carts, piled high with empty sacks of cloth. Broken spokes and splintered wood coated the cobblestone, but there was no blood and there were no bodies. 

A lone heartbeat rounded the corner, a harpy, talons clicking against the cobblestone. She wore a wide brimmed ranchers hat that was out of place during the witching hour, but dressing the part was one way of steeling yourself. 

The woman was a gunslinger, and carried herself like it was high noon. Slow footsteps announced her presence through the haunted streets, clawed fingers folded around the weapon at her hip and after a moment, a soft whistle escaped her lips. 

Something stirred at the hint of life. Mist swirled erratically around doorways and arches. 

The gunslinger whistled again, this time sharp and short. Shadows slipped out behind her, sliding into formation, obscured by the fog, but organized by practice. 

Gray mist seethed into white smoke. 

The gunslinger started a hum, and pulled the weapon off of her hip to point it in front of her at the street. With a flick of her wrist, she revealed the inside of four barrels, and started to load them. 

Hmmm, Hmmm, hmmm. One.

_Click_ the round slid into the chamber. 

Hmmm, Hmmm, hmm, Two.

_Click_

Hmmm, Hmmm, hmm, Three.

_Click_

Hmmm, Hmmm, hmm, Four.
_Click_

Hmmm, Hmmm, hmm, pause. 

_Snap_

The gunslinger kept humming her lonely tune, replacing the click of loading the gun with a tap of her heel. The fog had pulled back away from the doorways know, shifting into echoes of the dead gathered in the temple halls. 

It wasnt called the ghost quarter for nothing. 



The gunslinger ripped a sidearm from her hip and fired it off into the smoke of the damned. Lead slashed through smoke and slammed into the temple wall, splintering wood. The echoes of gunfire rang off bells that hadnt tolled in years. 

The ghostly forms, twisted back into form, untouched and undeterred by the mundane weapon. Once theyd found their shapes again, a wail droned over the echoes of gunfire. 

Hmmm, Hmmm, hmm, the Gunslinger continued. 

Fog poured from the maws of temples, spilling out into the streets as a thousand hands scrambling across the floor. At first it flowed like water, smothering the entire street, but it found a purpose and shot towards the gunslinger. 

She turned the shotgun towards the oncoming wave of spirits and pulled the trigger. There was no bullet, just salt and incense ignited by the shell. 

The ritualist firepower streaked through the swarm, pulling on and snapping the threads that tethered them to the mortal plane. 

Spirits shrieked, three more gunshots rang out into the night and the gunslinger began to reload.  Behind her, the shadows stepped forward, holding street sweepers of their own, and rained incantations upon the undead. 

Fighting both started and went long into the night. 



----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual



*Spoiler:  To: The Bloodsoaked Shaitan, Mor 2*
Show



_The messenger tries to look aloof, but fails.  He was born here, even if he is not_ of_ here.  But these people are neither,  and everyone knows it.  He serves callous and vengeful gods, but they serve elementals of destruction.   The Witch-Doctors live in areas no one else wants, but these people are where they choose to be, even if their conditions are far more squalid._


The letter makes it to someone in authority, regardless....




> To: The Bloodsoaked Shaitan.
> 
> There has been a murder and an affront.  As a party uninvolved, you we wish to welcome you to participate in the extermination of the guilty. Our proposal is as follows: We will provide transportation to the  area where the guilty reside.  You will take anything you like, stay as long as you care to.  You will be provided payment upon the service being completed, negotiable at your request 
> 
> Dictated by: The Baron
> Writted by His Vessel, Antoine duLac




*Spoiler:  To the Legio Cerebri Mor 2*
Show






> To: The Legio Cerebri
> 
> We come to you in a spirit of contrition regarding our emotional outburst.  We see now we reacted harshly and out of pride to a forgivable oversight.
> 
> It is our hope we can make amends by joining against a common enemy, one that threatens you immediately, in a way more directly than us .
> 
> 
> Our general, our champion, is missing and feared lost to the ocean of souls.  The ones responsible are clear.  The deranged cultists that squat at your door.
> 
> ...

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*Messages at Morale 8*

*Spoiler: To the Witch-Doctors (Public)*
Show

_Rather than the usual single letter delivered with the skull seal, sheaves of parchment with the Silent Saints' insignia are distributed all over the city. On every stoop, in every guildhouse and drinking hall, every barracks, every square and temple yard, the pages are read. Additionally, a number of attached documents - which are mentioned in the Order's missive - are copied verbatim, with sworn testimonies as to their veracity and provenance._

Dear occultists of the Mire,

There are a number of issues that the Orders of the Silent Saints would care to raise with the recent words you have cast out into the world. However, the first thing that the Slayer-Confessors and I would like to do is extend a genuine hand of apology for the passing of the Knight. Your coven has done nothing on your own to provoke our hand. In the eyes of most lawful authorities, what our Slayers committed _would_ be considered murder. That we answer to our own Liturgies - and that according to our scripture, one cannot murder that which is not mortal - is unlikely to sway you, so we seek no defense of that kind.

That being said. The invitation that you have issued to the Bloodsworn Shaitan is beyond dangerous. Visiting the literal embodiments of ruin, death, and devastation upon the innocent people of the Marble Ward goes far beyond retribution. It is pure, undiluted madness. You condemn thousands more to die screaming, or worse; to be brought back as wraiths, living in eternal torment. That is a fate that none of our Orders would wish on any soul. It is _why_ our Slayers hunt in the first place, to bring peace to those trapped in such hideous existences.

As a warning, the Orders of the Silent Saints have transcribed your words and made them plain for all of Ardakand to bear witness. If you will not see reason, at least let the mouths of the people tell you that allying yourselves with the Shaitan in this manner is tantamount to suicide. If the good people of Ardakand do not tear you apart for this association, the Shaitan themselves will surely turn on you the moment you are no longer useful to them. Or perhaps sooner; who among even the most learned of sages can guess at the motives of a hurricane?




> To: The Bloodsworn Shaitan.
> 
> There has been a murder and an affront. As a party uninvolved, we wish to welcome you to participate in the extermination of the guilty. Our proposal is as follows: We will provide transportation to the area where the guilty reside. You will take anything you like, stay as long as you care to. You will be provided payment upon the service being completed, negotiable at your request.
> 
> Dictated by: The Baron
> Written by His Vessel, Antoine duLac


We hope that you heed our counsel, and the words of others that will surely follow.

However, it is unlikely that you are willing to forgive us the issue. We would surely not, were the paragons of our Order slaughtered in such a manner. Therefore, after a conclave between our Confessors, all five of the Orders of the Silent Saints would like to issue a compromise of sorts to settle the matter. A challenge of wills, with the eyes of the city watching. Coin and prestige are the only currency worth anything in Ardakand, and neither of us has any of the former, thus we will stake our reputation as warriors, plotters, and arcanists against yours. The winner will earn a place in Ardakand's future and the loser will slink back to the shadows, secure in the knowledge that they belong in the past.

On the ides of the coming month, both of us will appoint a champion. They will arrive at an agreed-upon neutral location, at which point they will duel. The rules and manner of the duel will decide on the weapons chosen, which we leave to you. Shall it be steel, cunning, or spell?

May you find peace in this life or the next,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Seriously - allying with the Shaitan will get you killed _really_ quickly. If past games have proved anything, it's that being seen as the reprehensible party (or helping the reprehensible party) while being visibly weaker than the Big Evil gets you targeted and taken out for Victory Points. Ask any of the players here or in the Discord what happened to the Judiciary Collective in my Principia game. I would rather not have that happen to you.

Instead, what I'm proposing is a good ol' VIP duel! We both elect a VIP of the same type (or get a VIP champion from another faction willing to work with us!) and they throw down. Because I'm the one issuing the challenge and dictating the time (Midturn of Turn 3), you can choose the weapons; that means you can pick which type of VIP we're each going to use.

Now, this is pending GM approval. He could very well just say 'no' to this whole pitch, but I think it would make for a fun story and it has precedent in these games, most recently in the Sethennai game. Ideally, the stakes would be 1 Victory Point, but you don't have any VP yet. If you earn one this turn from delving, then we're good to go with an even wager. If not, maybe you stake some permanent stats? I'm kind of leaving it up to Eldan to decide the rules for the wager, but I think Victory Points fits better than anything else. Honestly, I would do this match against you for free; meaning even if I win, I get nothing. It's just too fun an RP opportunity to pass up.

Eldan, thoughts? Could be a fun event for Turn 3?  :Small Cool: 

*P.S. To confirm that the above is the truth, everyone has access to read the Witch Doctor's last messages to the Bloodsworn Shaitan and the Legio XXII Cerebrus at the start of this turn.*

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman  Spiritual  Heroic*

*Morale 9*

*Spoiler: Public*
Show



Our beloved is a grand and rotting beast ; Ruin seeks it like moths a flame, like vultures flock to carrion 
The Shadow grasps for us, its claws sink into rich earth and so become roots. 
We must act, or we shall all rue that we lived to see its bloom
Our ploughshares are not yet swords, our light ill-welcomed by the Shadow
But what we are, we offer. Guard me, or aid me, and I shall remind this wound of the nature of flesh
-Cousin Hylah 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Offering Cousin Hylah and 6 Art (so effective 10) towards securing the rift site at midturn, if any other will step up to provide the other 10
 


*Spoiler: Slayers, Gudites, Cerberus*
Show



My friends!

Truly, my friends! Each and all of you were the strong arms our City needed! When the summer comes and people are not starving, you should be thanked!

But I do not just write for backslapping. I write because I do not wish war. There will be enough killing regardless, yes? So I say why not we all agree to not throw any more corpses in the ocean just because we couldnt all agree whats everyones favourite guild?

For example, I have many friends who are friends of alchemists. They make such great fertilizer! And spices! And they are just across the bridge! Would do great work with them. And with all of you! Is poetry, that Guild Ward will be way of commerce again, yes? And all it takes is us agreeing not to kill each other!

-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Essentially, I am proposing a partition of the Guild Ward, since its obviously going to get eaten up this turn anyway and Id like to avoid any conflicts if I can.  Also, my faction ability becomes MUCH more convenient to use when I share a Ward with people to trade with, so if all three of you end up taking a space in it too, even better for me. (and all three of you contributed to stopping the famine,which puts you in my provisionally good bucket) 

Specifically, Id request the Alcehmists Guild [27] be left to me, for the entirely selfish reasons that itd be cheaper to take and Id like the Art.
 



*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show



Friend Snake!

I will not mince words, you are too far to work with right now. I know, I know, couriers hate running through the killer mermen, is shameful. But is business. Killer mermen are being taught to be less killer, have hope will start working soon. Is first thing I ask, actually  leave killer mermen to us, stay in University and not Coralward. Will not be issue by end of month, promise. 

And when is not issue anymore, well, too early for specifics but. Ghosts hate us, you know this, but we might come into bits of tips and tricks for finding way around ghost-world, yes? I figure, why not figure out regular deal, agree to send them all to crazy snake people who want to live in ghostworld when we find them, and they send us treasure they find? Save everyone a step, yes?

-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 So, basically

1-Your own island is regrettably crowded, I know, but please stay out of Coralward
2-Once we _do_ have a border, Id basically just like to figure out a standing deal to offload whatever temp inv I find (and the 1 point a turn I cant get rid of) to you in exchange for art or eco you find delving. Also trade you any permanent inv I come into, but since we can pick and choose our expansion this game that might not actually be any. 
 




*Spoiler: Slayers*
Show



To the jagged blades of paradise, which cut at Shadow
Your work is holy, whatever gods might say
We spoke an oath, we would make good on it

In clearing the veins of our beloved we have unhappily come to own ticks
Fat and venal, ledgers full of blackmail and secrets
Boats carry food, medicine, refugees. Boatmen carry little but cruelty and vice.
We would be well rid of them, if you can replace the loss
-Cousin Hylah 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

 As per discussion last turn, offering to trade the permanent esp I got from the Boatyards (via dumping the vast majority of the surviving Boatmen into your custody) in exchange for permanent Eco or Art

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

Amidst the labyrinthine tunnels of Charkand a boy ran.

_A boy_  in a manner of speaking, he was (if barely) of a working age, but anything above odd jobs evaded him. The priests guarded their secrets with zeal, a withered hand made the life of a warrior impossible and those of a craftsman harder.

And while it was such concerns that fueled his step, there was more, an urgency that transcended him, that kept the eager hands of sentinels near the horns of war forever, and made even the scrolls strapped to his back a thing that causality might peek at with expectation.

No thought of him was spared for such, the scrolls were unreadable, the old lady that dispensed them said as much when she called him out better for you that way but didn't actually scold him, he in turn respectfully pretended like that comment came before and not after he had peeked at them, when already out of sight. No, his mind was (and had to be) all for the simple things he was allowed: early mixtures and sigils, minor rituals and literacy, cobblestones on a larger path, much like those below him, and without warning searing sunshine.

His pace slowed to a crawl, there were dangers to knowing a path blindfolded, new obstacles the main of them, as helpfully signaled by talking people and bawling beasts. The moment his eyes saw properly again, the rush was back on, jumping crates and maneuvering the crowds until he could see the bridge.

Boy! came a lofty voice behind him. It was from the other side of the street, the most recognized face in the Warcamp: Daghir, the triumphant wolf, and a few musicians with a crowd she was a part of. His feet didnt take the turn to see her well, and  he stumbled almost to the bridge, but not quite, his precious cargo (and his much less important self) heading for a dunk into the pleasant waters near Khudara.

Almost past the point of no return, a strong arm caught up, lifting him to a stand, where he could sigh in relief. 

Close call, wouldnt want those swimming She commented and strapped his bag, shaken by the sprint, properly on. _Thanks_ he thought to say but the idea didnt have time to leave his mouth before he was sent off Come on then, youll be late, send them my regards

a nervous smile creeped in *T-that didnt go so well yesterday*

The warrior pondered for a moment, making a triangle over her mouth with her hands Then send _her_ my regards, leave the old man out, fast! she smacked his back in the direction of the bridge, in a way that somehow pushed him almost three meters without harming him or the scrolls, a guard in the bridge limited himself to stepping aside and giving him another pat on the back, to the annoyed muttering of a few imperials waiting to pay their dues.

The walk through the library was similarly brisk but much less hectic, a number of trainees much like him, if in some cases far older, ran around with a kindred speed, exchanging any pleasantries on the run and seemingly on instinct scrambling to the side for whoevers job had the highest priority, and for the past few days it was always his.

He ventured again deeper under the earth, the crowd lightening as the marvelous walls of the library, built by centuries of noble donations gave way to a rough path of hewn stone, and ahead he heard the wisest voices amidst the Gudites.

... And I keep getting mail inviting me to be their apprentice. Can you believe them? Me!! their apprentice!! those hacks!!!!


How demeaning, they. You can always become _my_ apprentice if you wish them to stop, ohoho

How about you become mine and learn a thing or two, huh?... where is Ulde anyway?

	As if on cue the boy appeared, sweating and panting. careful not to allow any fluids to fall into the numerous runes inscribed all around the room (poor "borrowed skin" Alleus had thaught them that lesson). The sitting and crawling forms of the sages lifted their heads from their word inscribing, turning their heads back down in unison, hands extended to receive the precious load and a similarly united call.

You are late

	Ulde thought about making an excuse while he handed the scrolls, but felt it unneeded when all attention turned to them and towards the scrolls, sighing relief and standing at attention until Delilahs goggles turned back to him, and maintained their position, piercing eyes invisible but clearly felt behind them.

*The Wolf sends you her regards Miss*

Master

*...Master Delilah*

	The dark scrutiny of the goggles remained on him just a second too many for his comfort (which is to say one), until a scoff came from their owner who quickly went back to scribbling on the floor.

She can regard her medals 

Her lenses changed a few times through mechanical means to further unveil the scrolls and she at times inquired with the other sage in strange languages, as they sometimes did when a concept was not accounted for in the common Imperial or Western tongues.

Excitedly, Delilah beckoned Ulde closer, handing him a small rune-inscribed stone on a silver chain.

Come here, do you remember this rune?

His eyes drifted to the strange necklace, prompting an exasperated sigh from his seniors. 

Not that one, thats just protection, look where Im pointing he squinted, struggling to see the rune in the dim light but actually recognizing it for the nearby patterns *Ilid, of movement* the duo moved past scribbling and started to prepare reactives and activate other runes while talking Good, good, pay attention then, you are about to witness _greatness_. You see that one to its left? that's a lost version of Gallandr "spring of the earth", when combined... 

PfftNot everything you dont know is lost knowledge Fairway 

explain it your way in your time then! Now, where was I? right... a dim light spread from the many lines all across the room just as a rumble was heard all around them, shaking the dust from their secluded laboratory and remainding the boy, Ulde, soon to be the geomancer, of the wisdom in donning protective necklaces before the actual ritual starts, thus he lived through it, the attached lesson, and in the end, witnessed greatness. 

*Morale: 5
Rep: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: The Guild's reach (Slayers of the silent saints, Legio Cerberus, Gardeners of the inmortal flesh)*
Show

Hail, emissaries and specially to you Cousin Arsat.

Along with all the reputable company gathered here we have an interest in the Guilds that thrive and make this city thrive, but we since no guild is of our kin. We would rather approach this from a position of neutrality, any guild you do not want is good for us.

Though our preference is for the fine linens of the weavers, the strong backs of the architects or... heavy industry.

Azagar's bounty,
Solyom, Leviathan. 


*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the white Snake*
Show

Greetings Fuxi Kin,

The arrival of the despoilers so far west changes things, you should for one thing, ask the rangers for protection, and if you want join us in Charkrand (12), Khudara is too dangerous now, we still intend to make a foothold there, if you, who know the aether so well, could help us deal with them, we would be _very grateful_.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, to summarize: I wouldn't cross into Khudara if I was you, though I can take back my claim on the ranger corps and allow you one territory in Chakrand for your troubles. I'll also like to purchase some inv for eco on a 1:1 basis now that we share borders.
 


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the inmortal flesh*
Show

A discreet messenger approaches with an intimate paper, lacking the may stamps of the Guild discussion (or any stamps at all really).

Greetings cousins,

We couldn't help but notice your abcense in our replanting efforts, well, all the same if people eat... The alchemist guild is of great interest to us too, as our powders of war and party all require the fine ingredients they traffic in. As you see, we have refrained from calling for them and that is because we wish to cut a deal.

We can support for up to two of your Guild treaties, if you would put a good word in with us with the beastmen of the Tidemaze (52), with the added benefit that we would then keep contact even without the guild ward.

Gulldr's loyalty,
Solyom, Leviathan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

"Putting in a good word" is just leaving 52 open for me, in exchange I'll help you get 2 Guilds so long as I get to keep one of my two choices. Sounds good?



*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show

Hail trifecta Legates,

Excellent effort in the famine relief, all letters from those who help have been of praise for your methods and courage.

The call for discussion of the Guild Ward couldn't come at a better time, given the... proliferation of some dangerous elements through the city, it is for the better that we work together and not squabble over such pitances as tariff rights on Guild goods.

As such, we would like to offer a deal:
-We shall, against the council of our geomancer, not intervene at all in dealings with Legio minotaurus and the artificiary they hold. 
-we'll earn rights to deal with either the Weavers (28) or the architects (29) and whoever we don't goes to the gardeners, the rest of the isle is for you and the Slayers to decide.
-In exchange, for this moderate approach, we would like to handle security for the Moneylenders (14), as our intelligence suggests they are looking to hire stronger protection.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just in case:
I don't even look at Minotaur, even though I want to.
I get either 28 or 29, the gardeners get the other.
I don't even look at the eastern 2 territories that aren't the Legion.
I get to take 14.
What do you say?





*Spoiler: The bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show

A javelyn makes for a near miss against one of the revenants across the river, a message tied to its end.

I see your kind dances in fire and laughs with scream wherever they are, but where I've seen you before I never stopped to see if you spoke, now is your chance then. Howl and dispel dreams, or speak and dispel phantasms.


*Spoiler: The Carnival of Chains*
Show

This time Daghir walks into the Carnival's territory, armored but not in any sort of alerts, and hopeful to find more success than Solyom, when someone reaches her (as she lacks the means to find a carnival member beyond the embarrasing "ask around") she speaks:

"We are in debt, Thanks to you many will have enough for winter, without an iron hand in the wait to take it away. As you have proven to have some sense, and better ears for the ground than ours, I'd have your advise on the current situation if you'd share it."

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*

  
*Morale 9

**Spoiler: To the Gudite Warband*
Show



_Whoever threw the javelin will not know whether the Shaitan speak - luckily for them. Instead, the reply comes, expectedly, in the form of significant and pointless escalation: a great olive tree, hewn into an enormous spear, and hurled back across the river, where it impales itself in either a building or a helpless bystander (whichever you'd prefer, really). Upon inspection, there are words.... not carved, but rotted into the wood itself. 

_*Take the Sumps. Ratgate is ours, by pain of fire and blood.* 



*Spoiler: To the Witch-Doctors*
Show



_The response is silence, carried across the waters by the smoke from the ruins of the Triumphal Road. If the Witch-Doctors expect the Shaitan to pick a fight with the Slayers this early, it seems as though a more substantial offering is required._

----------


## Eldan

*The Lion's Claw*



Legate Parastus Aurelius sighed, heavily, and allowed himself to drop down into a chair, though still sitting errect and stiff as a beanpole, then dropped the eagle-beaked Aquila helmet on the table. He filled himself a cup of heavily watered wine, pushed two more at the two centurions standing uncomfortably at attention.
"Well?"
"Total shi- uhm, distaster, Legate. Five districts destroyed. Reasonable estimate says three to five more lost this month if major action isn't taken. Two or three _thousand_ dead, three times as many refugees."
The other centurion, with a grimace, added:
"The Carnival are peaceful enough so far, but they seem days away from openly calling for the heads of the remaining administrations and the legions. The Immortals are _right_, Legate. The Minotaurus _did_ abandon their post. And enter the city. And the Cerberus too, even though they do good work."
The first one continued.
"And some Barbarian has taken over most of the palace. He, uhm, is saying that he is the Judge of the Dead, whatever that means? Maybe it's "Ghost Lawyer". The informants weren't very clear on that one."
"Alright. The city is fed. We have done that much, at least." Parastus pondered for a while. "The land is secure. No one is attacking us from outside. But we are the _Eagle_. We are not made for city fighting. We need... a new approach."

*To the Gudite Warcamp, the Legio XXIIX Cerberus, the Golden Guard* [8]

*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Commanders

We have considered for a while who we should adress in this missive. Everyone adressed here has proven their martial competence and, if not in all cases outright heroism, at least a reasonable temperament that we think that we can work with. 

Here is the problem, as we consider it: our city is falling apart. There are murderous revenants rampaging, crime is out of control and barbarians are dividing up the territory. We must do something.

However, the problem we are facing is this: the Eagle is unsurpassed in exactly three things: putting heavy infantry and archers on the city walls, raining hellfire from the sky down on those who would besiege our fair city and patrolling the land for as far as the rukhs fly. 

None of that helps us in city fighting. We need to form a new fighting force. A city militia, skilled at urban fighting and keeping the peace. And we think that, as between us we control the overwhelming majority of the city's forces, it should be up to us to muster, train and outfit them.

The Legate, P. Aurelius, Legio II Aquila

OOC: This is the first outline Aquila's official Confederation proposal. They want Mil, and in large quantities. More details will follow.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus*

_They had fought in the fields, the gates, the streets.

The fight was not over. The fight would never be over.

But so long as there was some good left in this city.

They would fight._

*Morale 10
Heroic, Imperial, Hierarchical*

*Players*

The Slayers of the Silent Saints
*Spoiler*
Show

Hail Confessor,

Seems youve already lived up to your names. I wont pretend I entirely understand the tenets of faith that led you there, but as Im sure you already know the Witchdoctors are requesting my assistance to find recompense. Given their already surprisingly chilly relation to my Legion Im not particularly inclined to move on that particular front, especially given the pressing issues of Shaitan all around me, but I thought it best to reach out none the less and keep our communication lines clear.

On the topic of the Shaitan, have you heard any more relevant word of the Bloodsworn this month? I am trying to ascertain their movements and form a strategy against them, and with their skill in scorched earth information will be key.


The Witch Doctors
*Spoiler*
Show

Baron,

I suppose I must apologize for my lack of clarity in the previous month, with clear answers coming in public channels from others I was loath to speak for your faction, and you were present in the public talks regarding the crisis, so perhaps next time you can simply speak for yourselves rather than decrying my misguided attempt at courtesy.

Regardless, the murder of your general is indeed disturbing, especially at this early hour, but I struggle to know how I can publicly deal with the situation, especially in light of your outburst against my Legion last month. There are bloodsworn demons on my doorstep, I hardly have the resources to run a court of law against the Slayers, and while I might not agree with their target, they have shown ready willingness to battle the demons, whereas you have apparently threatened to aid their destruction.

If you have further words for me, please share them, but I see this situation as stalled at best.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


The Gudite Warcamp
*Spoiler*
Show

This seems an agreeable enough pact to me. Do you have news of the Shaitan? I am trying to predict their movements as best I can and any information is valuable right now.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


*NPCs*

Legio Aquila
*Spoiler*
Show

Our Legion already stands ready to fight against the Shaitan and other threats that may come to face the city, particularly if the rift is not sealed in time. I believe a strong unity among the Imperial Legio will be a key factor in seeing the city through the crisis, already Turga Qadan has been rallied with the Cavalry school, and we coaxed Minotaurus from their shell last month to secure the grain harvest. Had you not reached out first I would have equally sought your council in a united legion to restore the Empire and one day the Mandate.

My Legion has fought many irregular battles across our years in the civil war, and together our might would be near overwhelming against the disaster that has beset Ardakand, tell us what you may need to seal such a pact and we will meet it. And if that may be months away still, join with us against the anathama that is the bloodsworn and help us restore the triumph to its good name and root out their evil from the city.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual

The Witch-Doctors have come to expect nothing from the outside, yet still came to be disappointed.

The slight by the Cerebri was clearly deliberate, they were allies of the Slayers, all but admitted it.  To expect justice from them was a mistake.

The Shaitan though, no doubt saw the same obvious point the Witch-Doctors did.  It did not serve their immediate interests to draw attention to themselves by antagonizing people who could defend themselves.  Which no longer included the Witch-Doctors.   That was, as much as the obvious fact they were _right there_, the real reason the Witch-Doctors were eager to pay them to be _elsewhere_

And what about this nonsense about a duel!  As though one of the murderous gutterslime had honor worth the likes of the Baron acknowledging!  The admitted their guilt and thought they could fight their way clear of it...

Well, maybe they could, but thrice-damn, the Witch-Doctors weren't going to make it easy by walking into what was clearly an ambush.  Even if, somehow, the swine acted in good faith, it would mean nothing.  They made their intentions to drive the Witch-Doctors from the city by force.  Even if they lost, it wouldn't change their future actions one bit.

It was all a trick to drive away potential allies and it might even have worked, but acting like it was more was foolishness.

From the territory of the Witch-Doctors, there is only silence....

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman  Spiritual  Heroic*

_Once, in the greatest City in the world, there was a Storm
It was the wrath of stymied gods, and the hunger of a half-tamed sea, and the judgment for the folly of men
It raged for a hundred years, and would rage for ten thousand more
When the City burned it would burst its banks, and drown all that was great and beautiful 

Its winds were as ferocious as a hungry rukh, and as eager to pluck a child from their fathers hands
Its tides were as violent as a wounded kraken, and as desperate to crush ship and sailor like against the jagged shore 
Its lightning was a terrible as a vengeful deva, and as joyous when it struck down the desperate and the proud 

For a generation the Storm roared and raged and battered the earth beneath it, and for a generation the shattered isles around it were left desolate and forlorn, and only those as broken and damned as the land ever called it home. 

But when the Citys princes abandoned it, and the Shadow ran red with innocent blood, and the world burned so fiercely that refugees filled the Peacock Gate at all hours to share the Peace of the City, though that peace by then already harder to find than a three-eyed calf, on one of those shattered isles a seed took root. 

A Garden bloomed. Life, and plenty, and coral and flowers and bone and meat and blood and mercy. It took root, and spread, and bloomed. Its roots bound together the broken isles around the storm, as its flesh bound together the desperate and lost who found shelter in its shade. 

For a time, it grew in the Storms shadow, watered by its rain. But only for a time. One was death, and gods, and rage; the other life, and man, and love. But though the Storm was mighty the Garden could grow.

On on the day of the new moon a great swarm of pests flew into the Storm, and nine in ten were killed by the hungry wind, and then nine in ten were drowned by the leaping waves, and at last nine in ten were burned by a bolt from the wrathful sky. But the swarm was vast, and each had dranken deep of the   bone-corals blood, and of the one in a thousand to survive, one in ten found their way to the very heart of the storm, where the winds were calm and the water still, and one in ten touched the raging sea, and drank of the waters without being devoured in turn, and one in ten found their way to the sky, to look down upon the storm and feel the sun upon their wings. 

They returned, and made cocoons in the bone-corals hollows, and were consumed by the mites within it, and all they had learned was preserved until the end of days. 

For a day and a night strange blossoms budded throughout the Garden. Some withered, and others bloomed only to be cut down by shears or consumed by pests. But three bore fruit.

On the dawn of the first day, a man walked into the Storm. The ferocious winds tore at him, and flayed the flesh from his bones. But he did not cry out or cower, and walked until his bones were all that remained, and were broken and carried away in turn. In place of blood and bone and meat and offal all within him was seeds, and the hungry winds cast them across every inch of its domain. Wherever they touched coral or rock or soil they took root, and by noon a forest of reeds had grown greedily on the Storms torrents and stood each the height of men. The awful winds raged through them, and they bowed before it but did not break, or allow themselves to be plucked from the earth. Instead they sang, and sang so beautifully the winds were lured within them, for each reed was the bone of a great bird, beautiful and hollow. And once lured within they were trapped, for though from without the reeds were like eggshells, from within they were like iron. And so by dusk the air grew still and calm, though the forest of reeds which now covered the land like the Behemoths coat still bent and sang with the tempest within them. 

On the dawn of the second day, a woman walked into the Storm. There were no winds, and she walked happily to shore of what had once been a great temple, and was now the most deadly whirlpool in all the seven seas. With a smile she dove, even as the violent tides seized her, and dashed her against a thousand jagged rocks. In place of blood and bone and meat and offal all with her were her children, and as she was torn by a thousand rocks, a thousand midnight-black eels slipped free of her skin. The raging seas tore at them and dashed them against the shore, but though it broke their scales it could not stop their growth. By noon each was larger than palaces hippo, and the seas were black with their endless blood. But to the angry seas their blood was not blood, but like unwatered wine, and as they bled the tides grew drunk on them, and first clumsy, and then slothful, and then at last collapsed into contented slumber. By dusk each eel was curled beneath its own ruined isle, and though the seas were black and blood, they were as still as glass.

On the dawn of the third day a dozen children walked into the Storm. There were no winds, so they skipped and played among the reeds. There were no waves, so they frolicked in the still water. At noon the sky could take no more, and for their hubris it smote them. But these were special children, and in place of a heart each had the seed of a flower. The terror of the heavens burned away all they were, and in place of bone and blood and meat and offal all there was was ash. But in that ash flower took root, and in an instant it bloom, and its petal closed tight around the lightning and trapped it before it could return to the sky. The anger of the gods is endless, but the wrath of the storm was not, and with a dozen flowers each stealing a piece of it, there was nothing left to rain down from the sky. Each flower was great, the size of a golden golem and twice as bright, and when dusk fell they lit up the fog around them as brightly as the sun ever had. 

The Storm has not broken, it will rage for ten thousand years, but as long as the Garden blooms it will wait, without wind or wave or lightning, nothing but a fog that never rises. The light is soft, and the music soothing, and now at last there is a place as calm and still as you could ever wish. 

Rest a while, and feel the peace that has been stolen from the City before you could ever enjoy it._

*Morale 9*

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Apologies for the caravan! My own mistake, truly. My Cousins are not very political, you might say, I not take time to make sure they knew the caravan they should join is not the big one. No insult intended, I promise!

Now, as for deal, is interesting! Can see why you want beastmen working for you, they fit right in! Is bit of pain to fit everything across one bridge so fast, but architects with blueprints and builders do more good faster than bunch of angry mermen we need to teach how to be nice, yes? Still, Morays have pearls and treasures that City loves to buy, can buy a lot of fertilizer and medicine with that money! 

Though, dont just kill them, right? Killer mermen not very friendly, but cant just kill them first! Trying to make Coralward sanctuary, if we can.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Yeah, totally my bad about the caravan thing, was writing me EOT without internet to check thread and literally forgot.

Anyway yeah, not really opposed, though trading an eco territory for an art one is basically a lateral move for me, and it will cost me an extra 3 to take it this turn. Soo, through in a little sweetener? (I will accept commiting to help close the giant dimensional rift this turn) 





*Spoiler: Legions Aquila, Minotarus, Cerberus*
Show



Champions of the Just! Swords of the Righteous! Great Beasts of Heaven!

You care for the City, you are its sword and shield. So I beg, aid me, let us suture a wound before the pus is a wave lapping against our walls. 

Will you not guard and escort us to staunch this rot in the world, as you did to end the famine before it began?

-Cousin Hylah

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just shamelessly trying to guilt-trip you into chipping in some mil at midturn for the event, basically

----------


## Nemesis67

*Carnival of Chains*
Defensive Espionage: 11

_Artistic, Criminal, Egalitarian_

Every player except Legio Cerberus and the Slayers of the Silent Saints
(Bloodsworn Shaitans, Clan Fuxi, Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh, Golden Guard, Gudite Warband, Hemminghock, Heron and Hippo, Witch-Doctors) (11)
*Spoiler*
Show

The Imperial Hounds show themselves as legitimate an authority as the rest of the elites clinging to their dead empire.

The Witch Doctors committed [10 Eco] towards feeding the public, at the request of Legios Aquila and Cerberus. The city shall not starve due in large part to the Baron and his people. Despite this, and despite knowing this, the Slayers assassinated the Knight. Clearly, their thirst for powerful souls outweighs their concern for the fate of the people of Ardakand.

*Spoiler: Original Messages*
Show

Witch-Doctors



> We are always happy to provide aide to the common people and see to the needs of all who seek our benevolence. It is right that the people rely on us, as we rely on them. We will commit as much of our wealth to secure the harvest as is necessary, should adequate security be available.
> 
> Dictated by: The Baron
> Writted by His Vessel, Antoine duLac


Legio Cerberus



> Baron,
> 
> Your aid is sorely needed and greatly appreciated, with your aid and the Gardeners, the people of the countryside will not die from exposure, and be able to secure the harvest, and thus we in the city will not starve.
> 
> Imperial Salutations,
> Legate Orbei




In addition, the Slayers have decreed Clan Fuxi a threat to our grand city, along with the Bloodsworn Shaitans and Witch-Doctors. Especially with the White Snake having a source of "those who've denied death", I expect the Clan will be seeing a visit by the Slayers as well.

*Spoiler: Original Message*
Show

Slayers of the Silent Saints



> *Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains*
> Show
> 
> _The woman who delivers the letter into the heart of the Allotments does not pretend to be anything other than she is: armed and armored with a bevy of weapons and poisons under a thick grey-and-navy cloak. The lower half of her face is covered in a mask, and her kohl-rimmed gaze takes in everything she sees._
> 
> Dear Albatross,
> 
> We are aware that you likely had our messenger followed, that you knew what she had for breakfast this morning, and who she went to bed with last night. There are no secrets between us, nor should there be. Those of our role and station often go unseen, but in such a time of turmoil and upset we are thrust out of the darkness. What were once games of intrigue now have higher stakes, and will shape the course of the Empire for generations to come. We cannot afford to be at odds, not when a single mistake could cast down 
> 
> ...




Gudites, the Wolf's mystical healing can be called denying death, so we advise you watch for their agents. After the Baron, I suspect she will be the next target of the Slayers.

Heron and Hippo, as well as any others who delve outside this world, once the easier to justify targets are slain, they are likely to go after those who should've died in the Spirit World. Or those who've made a pact, for that matter. The Knight is not too dissimilar from what you invokers do.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo - MOR 6*
Show



Pardon our noise! Turns out it took more ammo to put the dead to rest than we figured and next thing you know you're shootin' at 3am. 

Not the point of this letter tho.

The point here is that we now only have a bridge separatin' us and that means that the Hemminghock Family Company is open for business for you & yours. Considerin' the relationship between our two parties (arms dealer and mercenary if I might be so bold) we figure it was high time we reached out and touched base when it came to business proposals. 

Need your men armed? We're in your corner.

Cecelia Hemminghock - 

*Spoiler: OOC: Offers*
Show


(Hemminghock Sends: You Send) 


Any 1 PERM Stat save MOR : 3 TEMP MIL  (Doable once. Second instance would need 5 MIL) 

INV 1: 1 of MIL or ART

_More offers will be unlocked upon the following conditions being met_

Hemminghock has established residency proper in the Courthouse District 

Heron and Hippo & Hemminghock relationship moves to > Business Partnership








*Spoiler: To the Warcamp and the Witch Doctors: MOR 6*
Show



I'm gonna keep it short because work is busy over here, but Hemminghock would love to be able to sell to you and yours considering we're the premium sellers of military might in the city. We'd just need access to your borders to ensure safe travel, after all, black powder is touchy stuff. 

If y'all can agree to allow us into [8] and keep our claim there. We'll open our shops to you and pay you [1 of any but MOR] for your trouble the month after we start setting up shop there. 

That's each by the way. 


- Tess




*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 6*
Show



Look, we don't want you anywhere near our proper factories, but keep a bridge between us at we're happy as a clam to let... whatever humans you have take a look at our open offers. 




*Spoiler: To the Slayers: MOR 6*
Show


_The letter is a proper letter delivered by a flying courier. Clearly Hemminghock isn't cautious about getting seen with the Saints._

We wouldn't be arms dealers if we weren't willing to offer the same deal to both sides. We'd love to offer coin and protection to the Saints but we're a touch far at the moment. Allow us to [30] or [60] so we share a border and we can open up shop. We'll be the first to admit that we might prefer to have your ear to the ground for us...

In fact we're willing to pay for it if we can get close enough for it to be economic. 

-Cecelia.



*Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains: MOR 6*
Show



Just a curt reminder about our previous statements regarding the courthouses. Wouldn't wanna end up with blood on the street from a misunderstanding, now would we? Once we have our place in [44] and we share a proper border, we're happy to share our wealth with you regarding some interesting contracts. You can see what we've offered Heron and Hippo as an example. 

Thank you kindly for your understanding, 

Tess

----------


## neriractor

*Gudite Warcamp*

*Morale: 5
Rep: Barbarian-Martial-Spiritual*

Mood in the Gudite camp was definitely improving as the month went, Challenges were but a show of Gulldr's eye upon you. and when a house fell down in the western shore near the Blackstone due to careless geomantic activity, there was no grief but rejoicing for the lack of wounded.

To the music were joined fireworks, lent by the same geomancers, of curious shapes, that when looked at sideways could read glyphs to mean "swap", "land" and "question", or "feathery rhinoceros", if looked at from the other side.

*Spoiler: Hemmighock fammily company, Witch doctors*
Show

Greetings sisters, we are all for commercial relations, though the other... residents of Khudara may not be so keen, if you could add support, or turning a blind eye, to eventual ambitions near the eye of heaven, we would gladly do some "convincing".

Eirn's luck,
-Daghir, The wolf. 


*Spoiler: Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
Show

We are glad you agree Legate,

We know nothing of the fiends' movement east of Marble's currents. 

As foe the west, we are currently in talks with those bordering Khudara, and in "talks" with Shaitan themselves, their movement within the isle itself remain obscure but if all goes well we hope they can be contained to The hive.

Gulldr's heat,
-Daghir, the wolf.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal Flesh*
Show

Is no matter cousins, water under bridge, and there are many bridges here,

No one should be harmed, no worries, only Daghir could really chase them should they choose to shun us for the waves, and under Gulldr's fit that moves here there is always Ase's heart for the living.

It seems the Legio is fine with the arrangement too.

Plenty,
-Solyom, Leviathan

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm definitely pumping the second half, just won't make it public so I don't have to outbid anyone too hard.

Now, I have 3 esp fully free for the first half, if no one else goes public on that one I'll put 7 more so we can finish, but I'm kind of playing Bulwark in Khudara, so if anyone else confirms their help before midturn please tell me so I have the resources to spare for our more permanent crimson crisis.  :Small Tongue: 

so, I'm going for 28, right? since you said it was an eco for an art.




*NPCs*

*Spoiler: Legio II Aquila*
Show

Legate Aurelius,

You did well to call on us, and we shall answer, until plans for this militia and our role within it are made clear, we will do our part in attempting to cull the spread of the Shaitan through Khudara, while not the most important district economically, the city would certainly lose a lot of population if they were to finish their designs there (as far as anything they do can be called that).

Gulldr's might,
-Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.



*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show

_in exquisite claigraphy and noble manner, the letter arrives through a well dressed messenger, if not following imperial etiquette_


Blessed followers of the spider,

As the ancesters who look after us must have surely told by now, we intend to invite further parties into the old city. You can veto it with a word however.

We also humbly request aid for dealing with the problems facing the city, specially those from outside, the legions are ineffective, and if this quarter is to be spared the worst to come it may fall to your elder house and Gulldr's flock to do it ourselves.

Of all you have, much more,
-Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.  


*Spoiler: The Eye of heaven*
Show

Daghir comes dressed in the ceremonial clothes of the Gudite fate, doning the least armored variant that is still available to them and walks unimpeded towards the highest official that will not allow her to do so, where she presents a few offerings according to the seasons.

"Long live the mandate, servants of the sky. I come to humbly ask your opinion of Gulldr's flock, and the far more important opinions the sky may have to say on Gulldr's visit."

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 6
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


The building creaks as the snake slithers over it, not having been built for a two ton creature to be moving over its roof. Tamachi grimaces as her snake nuzzles up to her, the movement disturbing her injured neck. The tongue flickers out, tasting her weakness, and Tamachi just looks down to meet the snakes eyes, slitted eyes meeting slitted eyes. Tamachi's eyes roil with power as her hypnotism dominates the snakes lesser version effortlessly. It settles down and slithers behind her chair. 

Tamachi settles down onto her throne, watching the dancing Spirit World laying just beneath the material world. Seeing the garden the clan had just traversed through, it was full of delicate lights. Each light a deceptive spirit ready to lure the unwary into deadly traps and hungry spirits, each light a challenge to be devoured and refined into power.

Time is meaningless to Tamachi as she trains her spirit vision. Eventually however her snake lets a slight shiver run through its body as it tenses up. Tamachi snaps her gaze back to the material world in time to see a proper young noble lady approaching, Lady Chagatai. The newly empowered Fuxi clanswomen from one of the branches that had accompanied her for the bid to the city.

Tamachi gestures to the lesser seat in front of her, "Greetings Lady Chagatai, I am so pleased that you could join me so soon after being gifted power by the Great Progenitor. I hear it can be a trial to the newly gifted to adjust."

The younger women sits in the lesser chair with poise and grace, eyeing the older women with a keen, almost predatory, interest. Much like a snake will eye an injured bird the younger women eyes the pseudo-throne and the injured women on it with a hunger. Tamachi hides her slight smile behind the snap of a fan as she cools herself, it was so easy with the younger clan members. They were controlled by that hunger they all have, that desire for power and drive to push out all competitors. All she had to do was show a little weakness before the younger women and Chagatai was overly focused on the injury and the possibility of supplanting Tamachi as the head of this expedition. 

Chagatai leans forward slightly as she nods to Tamachi "The power is new but... strong. I see much, all over the city. No door is locked before me. My enemies... our enemies shall soon be found dead before us ready for me to devour."

Moths start to flutter about the roof of the building, landing on every surface, as Chagatai seems to almost vanish from every sense except for sight as she stands up with smirk. "I even think with some training my winged spies could steal the power from corpses to bring back to me... though I have not tested yet."

Tamachi's snake rumbles deeply within its body before Tamachi gently rests her head on its head, calming it. The young were so predictable, she really shouldn't enjoy this as much as she should but honestly it had been years since she had been playing these games with her kin, struggling for power and disposing of rivals. She had missed it more then she thought. 

As Chagatai takes a step closer Tamachi shakes the thoughts out of her head, Chagatai needed to be put in place for now. Some hungry ambition could be a good motivator but she also needed to be controlled. Tamachi raises a perfectly sculpted eyebrow at the younger women, laying a delicate hand on the snakes head. "Well they do seem impressive but keep in mind-"

In a moment the moths slowly fluttering closer to Tamachi are snapped out of existence. Camouflaged snakes on the roof, snakes pretending to be rooftop decorations, and snakes coming out of the spirit world where they had been waiting. A series of hungry snaps  and the moths on the roof have vanished, leaving a series of slitted glowing eyes surrounding the young women.

Tamachi takes a step down towards the shocked younger women, moving beside her as she trails a long viciously red fingernail along Chagatai's cheek as she whispers in her ear "-snakes a hunters before they are scavengers."

With that she descends from the building, humming to herself slightly as she looks over the glowing city. Snakes were hunters and they were ever hungry.



*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Snakes emerge from all over the city leaving posters with an announcement on them for anyone to see.

"We hear tell of the great Rift forming in the city and we tell the city not to worry! The great invocators, sages, priests, and spirit walkers of the Fuxi Clan shall aid the city, with our experience we shall be sending a variety of forces to combat the rift and aid in the expedition! If anyone wishes to work together in this then please reach out to the Divine Leader Tamachi.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We plan on taking a large part in this event and while we could do most of it we would still need help so lets coordinate.



*Spoiler: Carnival of Chains*
Show

A meter long serpent slithers through the carnival, depositing their message to the leaders;

"Your information was very distressing to us. We did not realize that the Slayers would be so maniacal as to try and murder their way through the city like this. We are very interested in determining a proper course of action with the other members of your message but we will be fairly occupied this month making safe the rift.

Can we rely on you to keep us in the loop this season? As a motion of trust we will inform you that we have recently acquired an intelligence expert (Tier 2 Esp VIP) that should be key in aiding us in this problem next month."



*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings War Band,

We are sorry to hear of the difficulties facing your expansion. We are happy to include the Imperial Forces into our territories, and would also be willing to trade some of our new forces to you if you are interested. We would be amenable for some trading of Eco and Inv but obviously this turn is not good since we need all of our Inv to close the rift in the city. If your interest is in portals to get to new wards unseen we could help you with the creation of them rather then selling you Inv to do it yourself?

I will also say the Clan is concerned with the light shed on the Slayers by the Carnival. We do not wish to be the target of a series of assassinations. What are your thoughts? We also do not wish to be the stalking rabbit for the Carnival to flush out the Slayers. 



*Spoiler: Gardeners*
Show

Great Flesh Sculptors!

We shall hopefully soon be connected and able to work together more closely. Do not worry we will not be expanding into Coralward, the... residents are not to our taste in any manner of speaking. Do not worry yourself there, our desire for power has little to do with the physical and the conquering of lands. That is best left to the more physical and less... enlightened. 

Such cooperation would sound good to us. We always have a desire for additional bodies to join in our hunts.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Don't worry I won't be coming over there and trades sound good for the future.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*Messages at Morale 8*

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

Dear Cousin Hylah,

You have our approval for those trades. Additionally, I have included requisition orders and projected trades for the upcoming month, which I believe you will find to your liking.

On a personal note, I deeply enjoyed the opportunity to walk through your neighborhoods on Coralward. I hope you are able to outcompete Hemminghock, who by all appearances seems to be muscling their way towards you.

May your gardens flourish,

Slayer-Confessor Kantus, Sancta Ichoria

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I have 1 p. Eco and 1 p. Inv to trade. Would you be willing to go in for 2 p. Esp? Assuming I'm not dead by Turn 3, I would also be willing to do a bigger bulk trade of permanent stats to activate your passive as many times as possible.

Also would you send me additional t. Esp sent to help me take down the Shaitan, who I think we can all agree are bad for business?


*Spoiler: To the Hemminghock Family Company*
Show

Dear Cecelia Hemminghock,

Your message was unexpected, though not entirely unwelcome. In my capacity as Slayer-Confessor, I have reviewed your case and believe that you will not be trading with us for very long. The Witch-Doctors and the Carnival of Chains appear to wish us dead, and with Clan Fuxi aiding them, we will not survive an onslaught. The constant city-wide disasters are also certainly not helping things along.

Your bid for territory bordering us is not in itself problematic, but your mention of payment is intriguing. Keeping in mind our Orders' general disdain for material possessions and our imminent doom, we doubt there is much you can offer us in that vein. The Silent Saints would, however, appreciate a principled stand of solidarity and a neighbor we can rely on. How far are you willing to make a political ally amidst the madness of Ardakand?

May your coffers overflow,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'd be open to letting you take [30], but I want the Marble Ward. It looks like I'm not going to live very long, with three factions aggressively targeting me for a big attack, but I'm interested in hearing what you're willing to pay. Favours are more important to me than stats at this point.


*Spoiler: To Legio XXIIX Cerberus and the Gudite Warband*
Show

Dear Legate Orbei and Daghir the Wolf,

The situation with the Witch-Doctors is worse than either of you know. We have not been able to find the messengers from the Carnival of Chains, but some of the replies to their missive - the very same that has excluded both the Legio and the Slayers - seems to indicate that they are mustering support against both of our factions. The other Slayer-Confessors are working on getting into their good graces by promising our aid to take down the Shaitan, but I am not optimistic. We may soon be overwhelmed by the Witch-Doctors, Clan Fuxi, and the Carnival.

However, the Orders of the Silent Saints fully intend on making good their promise to destroy the Shaitan as much as possible. We are preparing for a massive decapitation strike against them, to be launched in the upcoming month. We have shared this information with those conspirators, with the hope that they are reasonable enough to stay their hands until the true danger has passed.

To that end, I am sharing our tactical read on the Shaitan with the two parties best able to help; their most likely moves, and how to box them in. Our hunt preparations are still underway, but if you and the Gudites can stop them or at least slow them down this month, it will make our task that much easier.

May your blades stay sharp,

Slayer-Confessor Jurall, Sancta Finalis

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I have guesses on where the Shaitan will move. Kraken will likely abandon the territories he's taken as of the start of this turn, moving into neighboring districts to stall expansion while making more portals at Midturn. I should have more information for you then, but if you want to stop him, send as much Mil and other stats as you can at the territories *adjacent* to where they are now (i.e. don't waste stats on territories he is absolutely abandoning).


*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi, the Witch-Doctors, and the Carnival of Chains*
Show

Dearest conspirators,

We will not waste ink defending the death of the Knight. It was an ill-considered move - and too aggressive for my liking - but I'm afraid the other Slayer-Confessors did not agree. I tried to appeal to the Witch-Doctors' sense of reason, but it seems that there is no sating their desire for vengeance. If they come for their proverbial pound of flesh, we will not stop them.

However, none of you are our priority. I am willing to put ink to paper swearing that the clear and very present danger are the spirits of destruction that are raging through Ardakand. The Slayers are putting all of their will towards dealing with the threat. All we ask for is patience. If you would like to come for us, have the decency of allowing us the opportunity to put down a true evil.

May you always see wisdom,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Willing to guarantee that my next target is the Bloodsworn Shaitan. If you would like a more detailed outline of how I'll be spending my stats for Turn 2 and Turn 3, I'm happy to share it, but none of your VIPs are in any danger from my faction.

If you're going to band together and steel chair me out of this game, all I ask is that you wait a turn or two. Let me wipe out all of the Shaitan's VIPs before you gut me. Also, if you want to kill me you probably want a turn to bank some points, right?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Just another cave full of twisted beasts. Sounds fun I'm in.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The Hippo and 2 Art will come to help with the clearing. I can send more if we haven't hit 20 yet. I would like to send a bunch of Inv to snag the heart too, but I'm willing to negotiate.



*Spoiler: Hemminghock: Morale 5*
Show

A sound start to a solid partnership. We can send some of our warriors in to assist in your endeavors.

Minoo Shirin

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1 Permanent Eco for 3 t. Mil.



*Spoiler: To the Temple of the Sky: Morale 5*
Show

Most Righteous Flamen Caelesti,

Hopefully we have shown our commitment to your cause. Please allow us to intercede in the temples of small gods so that we can shield your work from the fires of destruction.

Minoo Shirin

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*




*Morale 9*
*Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains*
Show



_The Shaitan note the Carnival's message with satisfaction, and an offering is a sent. A corrupt and decadent shipping administrator from the Warehouse District, half-drowned, unnaturally thin and weak, trussed and left for the Carnival to find. Seared into his flesh are the words "We look elsewhere"._

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Just reiterating that I have no desire to mess with you, and that the Shaitan committed to non-interference with the Carnival or, if willing, unofficial partnership. 







*Spoiler: To the Gudite Warcamp and Clan Fuxi*
Show



_It is a trembling emissary indeed who emerges from Hive and makes their way first to he Gudites and then Clan Fuxi. The hollow-eyed woman is clearly shaken to her core, traumatized by the violence she has seen, but she delivers a message nonetheless._

"The Shaitan have set their sights on Ratgate, but they see no reason to make enemies of those who bear no allegiance to this city. The Legion expands, and when they find the Shaitan to be elusive and troublesome prey and they tire of conquering ash, they will turn their sights to a less mobile feast. 

They offer a... mutually beneficial partitioning of Khudara and the University Ward. It seems to them, Clan Fuxi would benefit strongly from the acquisition of the Sump, where they will find trinkets and information to be used, and a god to be fed to their patron. To the Ghudites, Ratgate could offer them a stronger connection to the spirit world... and a launching pad to easy prey, should they wish it. And the Shaitan would benefit most from the strength of the monsters kept in the Imperial Menagerie. Once taken, the Shaitan will leave the Imperial Menagerie barren and empty, and Clan Fuxi may do with it what they will. And both of you will have guarantees that the Shaitan will look elsewhere for prey."

_When she has delivered her message, she stops, and then pleads for sanctuary. She begs you to send another in her place._ 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Neither of you are lawful factions, and I have little interest in fighting you. Proposing that I take 48, GoC takes 6, and Neri takes 8. This way we all get a stat that is beneficial to ourselves, and we avoid any potential conflict. Then, once taken, the Shaitan shall retreat from 48. Thoughts? Would appreciate a response before midturn, and would prefer if the response doesn't mention territories by name/number. You never know who could be listening. 






*Spoiler: To Hemminghock Family Company*
Show



_There is no response from the Shaitan, which Tess Hemminghock astutely observes is much better than most of the replies they could have received. It seems the Shaitan did not respond to this offer with hostility, at least._

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual


This speech was first given by His Vessel, Antoine duLac, on behalf of The Baron.  It was then transcribed and posted throughout the capitol.



MY FRIENDS,  ON THIS, THE DAY AFTER THE GREATEST HARVEST OUR CITY HAS KNOWN, MADE POSSIBLE IN PART BY MY OWN HUMBLE EFFORTS, I HAVE GRAVE AND TRAGIC NEWS!

OUR BROTHER, THE KNIGHT, HAS BEEN SENT AWAY BY SUCH A METHOD HE MAY NOT RIDE UNDER THESE SKIES AGAIN IN A MORTAL LIFETIME, IF EVER.  THIS FOUL ABJURATION WAS EFFECTED BY MAD CULTISTS CALLING THEMSELVES THE SILENT SLAYERS. 

 BE ADVISED A DIFFERENT INDIVIDUAL, ALSO OF PARANORMAL ORGIN, ALSO CALLING THEMSELVES "THE KNIGHT" HAS, OF LATE, BEEN SEEN IN THE AREA.  THIS INDIVIDUAL IS IN NO WAY AFFILIATED WITH US AND SHOULD BE APPROACHED WITH CAUTION.

OUR BROTHER WAS KNOWN AS A TIRELESS CHAMPION OF THE PEOPLE, INDEED, ALONG WITH OUR FRIENDS IN THE LEGIO AQUILA, HE REPRESENTED, IN HIS OWN PERSON, A SUBSTANTIAL FRACTION OF THE FORCE PROTECTING THE DOCK AND WAREHOUSE DISTRICTS FROM DEPREDATION BY WANDERING NIHILISTS AND DERANGED CULTS.


NOW HE IS GONE.  NOW, BY THE HAND OF THESE SILENT SLAYERS, THERE IS NO ONE LEFT TO DEFEND THE DOCKS FROM THE LIKES OF THE SHAITAN, SAVE THE OVERSTRETCHED AND UNDERFUNDED LEGIONS AND A CONFEDERATION OF SELFLESS BUSINESSMEN ILL-SUITED TO COMBAT WITHOUT THEIR WARRIOR LOA TO GUIDE THEM.

WE SENT OUT APPEALS TO THE NEARBY LEGIO CEREBRI, WHO LIVE ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE SLAYERS, TO DEAL WITH THE MURDERERS.  THEY WERE UNINTERESTED. 

IN OUR DESPERATION, WE OFFERED TO SEND AWAY THE SHAITAN, THAT THEY COULD VISIT THEIR WRATH ON THE GUILTY INSTEAD OF THE INNOCENT.  THEY DID NOT RESPOND, AND WE FEAR THEY ARE SIZING US UP EVEN NOW....

THIS WINTER,  REMEMBER WHO MADE SURE YOU HAD ENOUGH TO EAT AND ASK WHERE YOU WERE WHEN HE NEEDED YOU.


*Spoiler:  Midturn*
Show



Current stats:
Mil 4
Econ 8
Invocation 9
Espionage 2
Artifice 1
Morale 2

Treasures:
2 temp Economy 
1 Temporary Artifce

Actions:

Delve the spirit world- 
Commit 5 Inv

Offer 2 ESP  to scouting the rift

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 6
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Shaitan/Gudite*
Show

We are not opposed to that deal but we are focused on the Rift this turn and not expanding. We would  be willing to take 48 after you are done with it and 6. However we will need to talk it over with tye Gudites as we have our own talks regarding property in the city.



*Spoiler: Hippo & Heron*
Show

In regards to the Securing of the Rift we will be sending various forces to aid in that. A various amount of Spirit Walkers, Sages, and infiltrators.

As for the Core. There are obviously multiple parties that wish to gain it, including myself, but I doubt anyone would back down. We too do plan on sending a lot of Spirit Walkers into the Rift in an attempt to secure the core.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will be sending a total amount of stats equal to 10 to the Securing. So that'll be 18 total i believe. We need 2 more to properly secure the Rift.



*Spoiler: Public*
Show

We are still looking for more forces to join us and Hippo & Heron in securing the Rift. We hope at least a few more forces will join us.


*Spoiler: Midturn (GM Only)*
Show

Tier 2 Esp VIP, 5 Art, 1 Mil to Securing Rift. 10 total sent.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*





The response from the Shaitan to the proclamations of the Witch-Doctors is swift and, as expected, gratuitous. Painted in enormous letters in blood on the bridge connecting the Mire and the Outworks is the Shaitan's reply:

*YOU CAN KEEP YOUR DOCKS AND ROT. YOU DO NOT HAVE OUR ATTENTION. YOU DO NOT WANT IT.*

*Morale 9*

*Spoiler: To the Gudites and Clan Fuxi*
Show



OOC: Acceptable. We will muster to the Menagerie this season and leave 6 and 8 unclaimed for you two to divide as you wish.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman  Spiritual  Heroic*

*Morale 9*

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



Friend Leviathan,

If works for soldier and soldier-priest, will work for us! Will speak with Architects, have issues with really impressive things collapsing under our weight, maybe can help! Cousins who bring food to morays too hurt to fish will put in good work, like you ask.

Now, you can help with shadow making hole in world, yes? Hippo from palace will send all support we need to secure rift, almost. [2 Mil or Esp] to make sure people not near him not get killed is all needed. Or maybe snakes will do it? I am guessing that you and heron and snake will all have huge fight over who gets fancy heart once rift is secure, also, but is up to you. 

If you can help with other bunch of horrible monsters who want kill city also, when have better access can definitely make deal to help with that. 

Only, are you planning on killing snake? If not, would like promise that we can move through you to trade for treasures they might find, Tidemaze much easier to get through than going around. 




*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show



Master of Ravages, 

Vultures flock to carrion, but vanish when there is no easy meal. 
To overcome your bestial nature is what most call virtue, though few achieve it.

When the leeches arrive, there shall be mites in their blood. Harmless, but take care to harvest them. Crushed and pulped they will be useful for your spells and scourges. They sup on the blood of life far better than any vampire, and their essence is anathema to the dead.
-Cousin Hylah 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

2 Esp it is. I have 1 temp esp to send as well, if its going towards the city not getting consumed by angry ghosts, but not quite sure if I need it to cover trade costs here?




*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show



Mustering to enter the Guild Ward

Sending Cousin Hylah and 6 Art to help secure the rift site for the event

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

*Mor 5
Rep: Barbarian-Martial-Spiritual*

*Spoiler: Public*
Show

The Gudites will send a company of scouts [2 esp] to pave the way for those who seek to secure the rift's surrounding, given _who_ the others in our party are, this should be sufficient.


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Inmortal Flesh*
Show

Cousins of the Flesh,

We will send some skirmishers ahead of your group, anything heavier than that can't leave the city right now, though we have no doubt the Hippo and your kin will deal with anything the scouts can find.

And oh, do hope there is no fighting, I intend to see it sealed personally and "Leviathan" was a name I earned _after_ the gods acknowledged me, not before.

We hope all three of us can be great friends, so long as we are you can pass, if we can't all it'll have to be just the both of us.

Azagar's bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan.



*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan-Clan Fuxi*
Show

The Gudites aren't particularly opposed to this arrangement.

_When the messenger is to leave and pleads, Daghir and a few more warriors volunteer to take her place. 

A brief discussion in the Western tongue ensues, and eventually an elderly woman with many a scar on her goes out in the traditional scales of the Gudites, with a long poleaxe for reach in the abscense of a formation to stick to and a few more blades to her side should the reach be closed.

The ex-messenger is provided accomodations.

The messenger does not come back._ 


*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of The White Snake*
Show

We are helping clear out your path, though the Gardeners have, as always, pulled through for the city.

As for the aid [Inv], It _was_ for portal, to solve a small dispute with the Legio Cerberus without ruining our ability to commute with Gulldr.

But we seem to have reached an agreement without anything as crass.

Do you intend to take our offer of expansion? if so we'll allow you passage as promised and please do likewise, since we intend to join the Gardeners in their District. As for the politicking... I see a lot of shaking hands, so time should be on our side for now, don't blink though, or you'll miss it.

Azagar's silent step,
-Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.



*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show


The advice is appreciated and noted. 

As for your other concerns, any _reasonable_ party would hesitate to do anything as crass as political decapitations during such times of crisis. I like to believe all involved are reasonable parties. 

Gulldr's Warmth,
-Daghir, The wolf.


*Spoiler: Carnival of Chains*
Show

_We straddle lands
the suns that burn
would have us
there is the sky,
who'd live there?
not the birds
they'd never
no,
I'd rest in Ase's lap one day
Oh yes, she'd drag me there
she'd try, and die, one might, again_

That's Aaseghooth, the daunting beetle; is a rough translation, since he was Nephtorian, but I do like his work.

Azagar's silent step,
-Daghir, The wolf.

----------


## Writtensanity

Hemminghock - MOR 6

*Spoiler: To the Gudite and Witch Doctors*
Show



We have no interest the 'so called' Eye of Heaven. Most of the smaller folk in Ardakand don't have the gold to buy anythin' worth sellin' on our scale. They can buy at the local shops and we'll handle invoices. 

We will need to start arming people soon to march to Khudara and... convince the Twistrunners to join our cause. There is more money in it than criminality afterall. 

Respond to this letter posthaste, we need to muster soon to make it in time. 




*Spoiler:  To the Silent Saints and Gardeners*
Show



This is mostly in response to the Saints but we figured that the Gardeners should be privy to the information as well. Hemminghock has put ouyr eyes towards [30], in the Guild ward to help establish commerce in the area. If you're amicable to this we can march this month, if there needs to be more debate, we're fine with that as well. 

As for the favor, Saints, this is part of it. I beleive that the Gardeners and ourselves here at Hemminghock have the same humble purpose and benefit from a glut of powers within Ardakand as opposed to a select few. 

What we can offer for you Saints is our guns as a sorta insurance policy. A statement that attackin' the Saints with the intent to kill before we sned those bloody bastards to the grave will be like declaring war against Ardakand's best interests and thatHemminghock is gonna bring all the guns of the city's biggest army against them.

If the Gardeners can join us with a similar statement, we're happy to make it before prepping the boys. 




*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo*
Show



Done and done, we'll build and make some of our custom tinkerin' to ensure that you can make more armor for your boys in the future. 




*Spoiler: Public*
Show




Hemminghock can also send scouts as insurance to the rift. It's not a lot but we're a busy people and already helped with one emergency to almost no thanks. 

*Promising 1 ESP*

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

*Morale: 5
Rep: Barbarian-Spiritual-Martial*

*Spoiler: Witch Doctors-Hemminghock*
Show

Excellent, reasonable as you are, we have already worked out a deal with the Shaitan, so please go ahead. If the witch doctors are in favour too of course.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  public*
Show


Despite increasingly erratic behavior from their leaders, the Loa send a few investigators to help deal with the immediate fallout of the rift. 

They aren't shy about pointing out they _had_ a specialist who could have helped in closing the rift, may he rest and come back in due time...

OoC: The Witch-Doctors commit 2 ESP to securing the rift.



*Spoiler: Hemminghock, Gudites Mor 2*
Show


We are not entirely sure what you mean, but we certainly won't stop you or ask follow up questions until our security can be reviewed and improved.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*




*Spoiler: Midturn (GM Only)*
Show


*Spoiler: For Eldan's Eyes*
Show


Spending 4 Inv to create a portal from 34-61. 

Mustering to the Central Ward.
Mustering to the University Ward.
Mustering to the Guild Ward. 





*Spoiler: To the Gudites and Clan Fuxi*
Show



_The deal made, the Shaitan's aggressiveness on the borders of Khudara abates. They have enemies enough in the city. 

The Gudite respresentative is brought to some of the only remaining accommodations in a livable state, the ward having been largely demolished. A constant stream of refugees - largely unharmed - flows south, unheeded by the Shaitan. Indeed, she is surprised at the comparative lack of casualties, before she learns that this is the Warband of Betrayal that occupies the ward - and having eviscerated the slumlords and the Nightwatch, they have little interest in tormenting peasants. The Hive itself has been burned to the ground and the power structures demolished, with which the Shaitan appear to be content - for now. 
_
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Just a bit of fluff.

GoC has agreed to it implicitly, but I would like formal permission to march through 49 to reach 48.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 6
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*

*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

You have permission to travel through our lands to the Imperial Corps.

----------


## Eldan

*To the Gudite Warcamp*

From the Legio Aquila [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Wolf

That is more than we can ask for, all that we hope for. That while we man the walls, someone keeps the city from being burned from the inside.

Legate Aurelius


From the House of the Spider [6]
*Spoiler*
Show

Esteemed Hierarch,

We understand how important you think the problems facing the mortal city, but our concerns are for the immortal souls of our honored dead and we can not spare what you seek. We have, however, no concerns about new parties entering the old city, unless they were to bethe Mortalists or the Shaitan.

Yours,
Sinchi Aklasumaq Aranea


From the Pontifex [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

Esteemed Wolf, servant of the manifolded lord of war: 
The Sky is ultimate and eternal. The Sky sees all and is above all. All that is on Earth is merely a reflection of the Sky. As such, we do not see this as a visit by Gulldr. You are merely moving from one part of the Sky's domain to another. Gods come, and Gods go, and the sky remains.

These are the Words of the Pontifex


*The Heron and the Hippo*
From the Temple of the Sky [10]
*Spoiler*
Show

Honored Lady Shirin,

In these uncertain times, when evil spirits walk abroad and the hearts of men darken, there is no better protector we could wish for than one who has proven her piety as much as you have, Lady Advocate, and who commands such strength as Lord Hormoz. We would gladly see you extend your protection over the Lesser Gods.


In the Name of the Sky,
The Flamen Caelestis

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo*

*Spoiler: Midturn: GM*
Show

Pay 1 eco for the Lord Lagamal's pact.
Send Hormoz with the Forgemaster's Hammer to go secure the rift. Should be 6Mil, 1Art effectively.
Muster an army to secure the Temple of Small Gods (63).

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Morale 5
Reputation: Barbarian-Spiritual-Martial*

*Spoiler: Midturn-GM only*
Show

Sending 2 Esp to secure the area around the rift.

4 Mor is to be spent on calling the Belligerent Knight to our side.

The Gudites Muster for Coralward and The Guild Ward.

----------


## Eldan

*From the Legio Aquila to the Legio Cerberus* [8]

*Spoiler*
Show

Honored Legate,

We prize your work, and all you have done for the city. Yes, if it can be done, we would unite the righteous of this city against what threatens it. 

Here is what we think we must do: our legion are scouts, to see threats coming to the city, and aerial fighters, who rain thunder and lightning on all enemies who approach. Yours is a legion of irregular fighters, hounds and archers. Neither of us are ideal for the work inside the city, unless the evils here should decide to form up in neat ranks, perhaps just in bowshot range.  

What we intend to do is found a new fighting force of city fighters. Lightly armed and armored, able to patrol the entire city, maintain outposts in all the wards and move quickly to strike anywhere at a moment's notice, so they can help the defence of any district under attack. Perhaps not enough to repulse all dangers, but enough to buy time. More than that: this irregular force, as I imagine them, would know the city better than anyone,  know what is going on, and how to move through it. 

We ask for your help, and that of likeminded individuals, to help found this force.

In the Light of the Empire, 
The Legate Aurelius

OOC: They are mainly asking for more points of Mil to make this happen. Once this is done, they will be ready to confederate.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*Spoiler: Midturn (GM Only)*
Show

*Spoiler: Seriously, Eldan Only*
Show

*Spoiler: Youd Better Be Eldan Reading This*
Show

Nothing from me!

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio Cerberus*

Midturn PM
*Spoiler*
Show

Create a gate from 16 to 36 using 4 inv

Muster for Shield Isle

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard

*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show


2 inv exploring the spirit realm as they continue trying to find something of value in that place.

1 econ offered to the killy man trying to hire them (just on the off chance no on made an offer)

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: MIDTURN* 
Show



Mustering to KHUDARA

Sending a small set of Hemminghock game trackers to the outskirts of the rift to secure it. 

Sending 6 INV and 1 TEMP INV into the spirit world using the old world magics established previously. The gifted beads from the previous venture are worn by shaman duirng their calls out into the world of spirits, a sign of previous acceptance in their attempt to get a favorable outcome again. 

GHosts from the Ghost Quarter that moved over to Hemminghock surround the outskirts of the rift to secure against incursions, letting the shaman focus on getting their people as far in as they can.

----------


## Eldan

*Midturn 2*

*The Rift*
In the end, it is a small party that sallies forth to seal the rift: Hormoz the Hippo and a minor noble from the Fuxi named Lady Chagatai leave almost entirely on their own, just accompanied by a few scouts of the Gudies and Witch Doctors and the Lady's personal bodyguards. But appearances, here, are deceiving. What is sent with them is a concentration of power that likely hasn't been seen in the hands of so few in decades. Hormoz the Hippo and the Lady Chagatai walk clad in white snake scales shed from the great Fuxi itself, carefully inscribed with impenetrable wards. And all around them is the newest creation of Cousin Hylah of the flesh gardeners: wherever they step, a deep carpet of red and brown algae and slime crawls across the landscape, a scout, emergency camp, provisions and warrior all in one. 
When they leave on their journey, it is slowly, carefully, painfully so for a direct man like the Hippo, maybe. The Lady Chagatai scatters scores of furry white silkmoths from her hands, letting them flutter out over the landscape, seemingly talking to them. Together with the witch-doctor scout corps, she chooses a circuitous route, curving around unseen obstacles. 
The land itself is treacherous here. In a wide circle around the rift, the vegetation is dying, in sharp contrast to the vibrant green new farmland. The trees are black, bent and twisted almost double, and the grass is scraggly and brown, yet still covering unseen rifts in the landscape. The animals, too, have changed. On the second day, the party finds what seem to be a flock of crows on the ground, their eyes white and blind, their limbs feebly twitching. 
On a good day, the journey should take two days, to where the center of the rift sits. It takes a week for the party to see the new mountain in the distance, shimmering oily black against an ominously clouded sky. This far in, there is no vegetation anymore, just the misty chasms and the oily black tendrils that cover the land, thick as tree trunks and faintly pulsating. 
One of the scouts soon proves how dangerous the endeavour is: with one careful step, he puts his foot down on one of the tendrils and sinks in to the ankle, screaming in pain. In the end, there is nothing else to do: Hormoz severs the woman's foot at the ankle with a single swing of his blade. 
From then on, the party stays close together, leaving the scouting entirely to Chagatai's moths. The Gardener's creation really gets to work now: where the black oily tendrils meet the fleshy pulsating mass of the algae carpet, there is a hissing sound and bubbles of foul smelling gasses escape into the air, but in the end, the algae win. Inch by inch, the party moves forward, leaving behind a trail of barren, but save ground. 
Another day passes, until they finally reach the flanks of the mountain that has formed around the rift, unsure of how to proceed. Hormoz proposes climbing, because that is what mountains are here for. Or delving into one of the rifts, finding the heart of this foul dungeon. 
The decision is taking from them. In front of the party the ground splits open, disgorging a wall of pale flesh, an eyeless white worm with a head the size of a house. Its flanks gape open into mouths, running the entire length of its body, studded with coiling tendrils that snap at the Hippo. 
The godblooded mercenary merely laughs, hefting a gigantic warhammer. "FINALLY!", seem to be his last words, as the action-deprived warrior throws himself into the worm's maw, shoulder first. The flesh bursts at his assault, bleeding hissing, waterly liquid, but the warded snakeskin armor turns all harm aside. Barely stopping, the Hippo's hammer bursts out the other side of the creature, leaving a tunnel of bleeding flesh. Before the creature can turn around, he leaps atop it and, blow after blow, breaks for whatever passes as the monster's spine, making his way towards the head. It still takes minutes of thrashing and hammering, until the creature lies dead, its flesh already slowly melting. The Gardener's algae carpet hungrily devours the remaining slime. 
In the silence that follows, they can all hear it, from the tunnel in the Earth: the beating of a colossal heart. 



*Spoiler*
Show

Total stats invested in rift: 33
Witch Doctors: 2 Esp
Clan Fuxi: Lady Chagatai (Esp 2 VIP), 5 Art, 1 Mil
Gardeners: Cousin Hylah (Art 2 VIP) and 6 Art 
The Heron and the Hippo: Hippo (Mil 3 VIP), 1 Art
Gudite Warcamp: 2 Esp

A path to the rift is opened and secured, it can now be sealed. There are no conventional treasures to be found here, it seems, but samples of the various unique ichors and materials found here should prove very valuable to the city's alchemists, mages and poisoners. 



*The Witch Doctors* [2]
*Spoiler*
Show


Your part of the loot is small: you merely gain 1 t.eco from the selling of some body parts and weird liquids, for the services of your scouts. 

The spirit world, however, is another matter entirely. What awaits the Loa and their servants this day is near absolute darkness. Deepest, starless night, the sky covered in low-hanging stormclouds. No light seems to work, lanterns and torches failing to light. Investigation shows that this is an ancient battlefield. There are ancient, skeletal corpses here, scattered over the field. They still wear their weapons, and armor, all gleaming like new, some engraved with spells of protection. A valuable find, if one does not hesitate to plunder the dead. 

Then you see it: A candle flickers, lighting a distant path. It leads the expedition, over storm-swept ridges in absolute darkness, over raging oceans under unfriendly stars and through labyrinthine forests. Unfailingly, the tiny light guides you, safely, until you come to a tiny hut, built on a cliff-face overlooking a valley, deep below. 
Welcome, says the hooded old man on the bench outside the hut. Please, have a seat. I wish to tell you a story.
He has put the lantern down beside him, and it is still flickering, though the night is still and warm. 
Once, before the coming of the sky, there lived in the mountains of Iossau a people of simple shepherds. Their mountains were barren, and they were a hardy folk. They knew their land, and they knew their gods. Life was hard, but in death, they knew the candle of Chouvrian, the Kindly One, would guide them to a gentler land, in paradise. 
They never feared invaders, because the land fought for them, the moors and the cliffs swallowed all flatlanders who came to take it. Until the Sky came. 
They had heard of the Great Khan, of course, even in Iossau, how he swept across the continent and conquered all. The Khans Gods were simple, brutal Gods of nature. The Sky above All, who sees everything. The Wolf, who can not be bent or broken. The Eagle and the Leopard, his brutal conquerors. And the Spider, who ensnared the dead and would not let them rest. 
The brave people of Iossau fought until the end, when all other lands under the sky were conquered. The Eagle and the Leopard painted the moors red with the blood of shepherd-folk, but in the end, they broke against the mountainside. 
And so, the Khan sent instead the spider. It skittered sideways across the world, like spiders do, and watched the people of Iossau from the other side. And it saw what must be done to conquer them: breaking their God would break the people, too. 
It began to spin a web, across the gates of paradise. Single threads, at first, finer than hairs, so they could not be seen. But in the end, the web, stronger than steel, closed the gates, and the spider sent its half-dead guardians to man the gates, so that none might pass, trapping the Kindly One on one side, and the dead on the other.
The people saw that in death, they would no longer be able to rest. Like all others, they would be ensnared in the spiders web, unable to pass on. And they could no longer hear the voice of Chouvrian, to guide them. 
It broke their spirit, and the Khan broke them. Like all others, they were conquered, and in time, their god was thought to be nothing more than a minor spirit in the spiders domain.

The old man pauses. 

I am a Kind God. Merciful and Wise. But I see my people, whom I love, suffer, unable to rest. I saw the Tyranny of the Sky, that has crushed mortal and spirit both. For five hundred years, this wrath has grown in my heart. And so, I think, it must have grown in yours, as the noble warrior in your midst has fallen. They speak noble words and suffer killers in their midst, who slay both mortal and spirit for daring to speak against the Tyranny of Heaven.

He lifts his lantern and steps to the cliff face, and the light illuminates what lies below. Rank after rank of soldiers. Thousands of them, millions perhaps. Their weapons are broken and rusted, their faces skeletal and decayed, but from their eyes shines a fanatical flame and they cheer, as the 

Loas, behold my army. They are the Abominous, those without omen, who have died, and can not rest. And now, that the sky has fallen, we will storm the gates of paradise, and cleanse heaven of the taint of the vile spider.

Found: 2 t.art, 3 t.mil
Offered: Pact with Chouvrian
Losses: None

*Chouvrian, Kindly Father Death*
*Spoiler*
Show





*Legend*: This is a new face of an old god. Chouvrian was barely known in the Empire before, a minor guide of the dead from a minor province. Iossau is barren and inhospitable, known traditionally as a haven of bandits and savages, though after their conquest also shrewd merchants, well able to leverage their geographical position on a vital caravan route. 

*Offering*: Publicly, serving Chouvrian means caring for the sick and comforting the dying. This costs you 1 t.mor every turn. Secretly, Chouvrian needs killers to add select souls to his army, which costs you 1 t.esp every turn. Finally, you may not cooperate with the House of the Spider in any way. No trade, no confederation, no combined actions or alliances. 

*Blessing*: Chouvrian offers you three secrets. 
The first is the secret of accepting death with an open heart. All chouvriantes know they will die, and what will await them when they do. Whenever you lose stat points to invasion or stat attack, you gain +1 t.morale for every stat point lost. 
The second is the secret of not dying. Chouvrian shares special meditation techniques with his worshippers that make them incredibly hard to kill, if they are prepared. This increases all damage rates of military and espionage stat attacks against you by 1, making them less effective, and increases all thresholds to be either wounded or assassinated by the VIPs tier. 
The third is the collection of souls: Chouvrian needs special souls to form his army to assault the gates of paradise, the stronger the better. If you would wound a VIP, they are killed instead. 
Successfully assassinating a VIP of Tier 2 or higher earns you a second, bonus VP. 





*Clan Fuxi* [6]
*Spoiler*
Show

Lady Chagatai is instrumental in finding a save path to the rift's heart, and learns much along the way about her newfound powers, using them in some entirely unexpected ways. In the end, not much of material wealth is brought back, though the Venom Mistress will surely appreciate the vials of exctingly lethal liquids brought back. 

Gained: 10 bonus XP for Chagatai, 3 t.esp, 1 t.art


*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh* [9]
*Spoiler*
Show

The question of how to help a party across a lethal landscape full of unknown dangers is inspiring to a mind like that of Cousin Hylah. The new "algae", in truth much closer to a slime mold, is a brilliant modification of the flesh carpet that is slowly covering all of Coralward: mobile, with limited self-awareness, imbued with a tiny spark of the divine power of the Flesh itself, able to feed and provide food, to find dangers and even to fight, in its own way. Surely, this will very soon be of great use in the city, too. 

Gained: 3 t.art, 3 t.eco, 1 t.inv, 4 bonus XP for Cousin Hylah 


*The Bloodsworn Shaitan* [9]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal from 34-61 created. 




*The Heron and the Hippo* [5]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Hippo has quite enjoyed his adventure, even if, in the end, the monster had no bones or hide to make a trophy from. He instead grabs a few of the more valuable looking chunks of landscape, to bring to some alchemists to analyze, who are quite happy to pay a handful sum for it. 

12 bonus XP (from rolled treasure and faction ability), 3 t.eco, 1 t.art, 3 t.esp. Damage negated by additional stats paid to make expedition safer.


*Gudite Warcamp* [5]
*Spoiler*
Show

Sadly, the expedition does not prove very profitable. In the end, all your scouts bring home is some observations on the magical nature of the place, worth 1 t.inv.


*Slayers of the Silent Saint* [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

No portals are constructed. 


*Legio Cerberus* [10]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal opened from 16 to 36.


*The Knight Belligerent*
The Gudites understand the Knight very well, indeed. If the Queen Immaculate feeds on despair, then despair he shall have. 
The white, faceless helmet gazes impassive at the spectacle before him: a firepit has been dug, right into a public square, five feet white, filled with coal and kindling. In the biting smoke, one by one, approach a long line of crying children, each clutching a beloved toy, a puppet, a stuffed bear, a board game. One by one, under the gaze of the impassive knight, they throw it into the fire. 

The Gudite warcamps have hired the Knight Belligerent for this month. 

*The Golden Guard* [6]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Spirit World is still as it was a month ago, a quiet beach. _Something_ has to be here, the artificers know, but for now, it seems to be mostly just a nice vacation spot, away from the war in the city. It becomes easier to step over: merely closing ones eyes and thinking of the beach delivers them here. The quiet atmosphere and rest are good for thinking, and new ideas soon bubble in the artificer's minds, even if they have no idea how to proceed in finding a spirit here. 

Gained: 1 t. art
Exploration: 4/10


*Rumours of War*
The Gardeners are mustering to enter the Guild Ward. The Shaitan are mustering to the Central Ward, the University Ward and the Guild Ward. The Heron and the Hippo are mustering to the Temple Ward. The Legio Cerberus is mustering to Shield Isle. Hemminghock is mustering to Khudara. The Gudites Muster for Coralward and The Guild Ward.

----------


## Eldan

*Hemminghock Midturn* [6]
*Spoiler*
Show


The gates of the palace simply swing wide, and then there is Gold. Everything is golden, the floors, the curtains, the pillars, even the lions that pace lazily around the throne room in the golden light falling through the windows in their golden frames. There are display cabinets along the walls, each showing a single gem, a piece of jewelry, or some small artwork. All are, as far as you can tell, of exquisite quality. 
There is an empty throne, on a pedestal, overlooking the entire room. 
Welcome, welcome, a jolly voice greets you as you enter. 
I heard theres some restructuring going on in the mortal world these days, youre looking for a patron god? Well, I thought Id throw my name into the ring so to speak, haha. Maybe we could have a look at each other. Well, not me, of course, Im the invisible hand of the market and all that, so a bit hard to see right now, haha. But I've been looking at what you've been doing, and it's _very_ high concept. Mass production. Love it. Unprecedented. Total pivot in the paradigm. You are _proper_ thought leaders. What I'm saying is, we should have great synergy.  
Anyway, Ive had a bit of a design meeting, a brainstorm if you will, and considered how we can best go forward to maximize some outputs. Return on investment, thats what the God game is all about these days. Some seed money may way, and then we make some investments together, and voila! A rising tide lifts all boats and once we're lifted, we really don't have to reach for low-hanging fruit anymore! Sign here please.

Gained: 2 t.eco, 1 t.inv
Offered: Pact with Andvari, Lord of wealth
Lost: nothing
Progress on next find: 2/10

*Spoiler*
Show




*Legend:* Andvari is a _very_ modern god. While there have of course been gods of wealth and riches since forever, Andvari is rumoured to have been promoted from a minor god of scribes and functionaries to what he is now only decades ago, though his priests ardently deny it. He is, above all, the god of modern "banking", of stock exchanges, futures, double legders and long-term options, things only recently invented at all by the most foreward thinking moneylenders. 

*Offering*: Anvari is very simple. He wants exactly 3 t.eco every midturn, thats enough. Build him some ostentatious temples. 

*Blessing*: Every EOT, you gain 1 t.eco for every 4 stats that are invested into stat growth by the other factions across the city.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman  Spiritual  Heroic*

Once, it had been a sanctum, a dark and holy place buried beneath the waves, with a grand temple built atop it. It was sacred again now, at least from a certain point of view, but the years between hadnt been kind. Even after months of work, the leathery membranes stretched across the gaps in the ancient stone invariably leaked _somewhere_, and the whole structure shuddered and gasped with every breath like some great beached leviathan. 

But a dying leviathan wasnt yet dead, and in all the City this half-drowned sanctum came the closest to being fully and truly _alive_. A thick red moss coated every surface, soft and moist to the touch, and thick veins ran across the walls and floor, keeping the skins alive and the whole sanctum as hot and humid as a greenhouse. Some of the veins connected to the small pools which dotted the floor, and provided breeds of life not yet ready to brave the cruelties of nature a kind and nurturing home. Patches of something like grass had sprouted out of the moss in places, each knee-high blade swaying in tune with the whole structures breath, emitting a soft light in deference to those crippled by a reliance on conventional sight. 

Cousin Hylah had no such disability  anyone who expected to find eyes underneath her polished mask of bone would be disappointed, on several levels. Left to her own devices, she would probably never leave. Everything here was _alive_, their breathes a song and their heartbeats a caress. She could lose herself for days, neglecting her own body to contemplate the fractals of life, forgetting whether she was immersed in the budding of a patients nascent tumour or the enveloping mass of a behemoth who might yet be born, if it were not too vast and vital for the world to sustain. 

Her cousins worried about her. Even if they quietly revered her for it, too. A dozen of them dotted the vaulted chamber, observing their own experiments and adjusting the flow of various veins into their pools, or cutting themselves open to feed their children on their own blood and pus, and they would all be at her side in an instant if there werent a trio of  rather queasy seeming  acolytes already attending her. 

They neednt have worried. Here and now, the sharp taste of rot kept her grounded. The Shadow had fallen heavily on a mountain outside the City and, like any carcass, the dead bones of the world had provided nutrition to all manner of interesting scavangers. Painful to the touch and distasteful to work with, but part of her almost wished she could have seen what horror might be born of the rift if it was left to fester. 

After all, the ichor of a certain worm that had attacked the party sent to clear it had been exactly what she needed. Imagining what she could do with whatever monstrosity was weighty enough to tear a wound in the world, well-

...Better to focus on what she had. Her minders got agitated when she didnt move for more than a few minutes. Even if the moss beneath her feet was more than happy to do all the breathing and maintenance for her. Unfair, really. 

Sighing, she lightly shook each foot until the tendrils of moss had safely pulled out of her veins, and walked over to the pool she had come to inspect. After a moment of confusion her little retinue stumbled after her, struggling slightly with their loads. One  a burly former refugee, not-so-subtly doing double duty as her bodyguard  almost stumbled into the pool as she stopped at the edge. He came even closer to retching up his lunch as he caught himself and looked down on her newest attempt at coaxing the fruits of the Garden into being. 

They were pallid, eyeless, amorphous. Simple enough join together into one great lattice or break apart into dozens of individuals, as required  and simple enough that the red loam was all they needed to sustain them. They were something like a squid, or an eel, depending on ones perspective. And they were constantly, desperately, active, churning through the water of their tiny home like a moments stillness would mean surest death. 

They had grown as much as they were going to  at least until she separated some out and fed them the proper catalysts to incite maturity, and started breeding the next generation  and gave every indication that theyd turned out perfectly. The only thing left to do was start testing them. She motioned to the unfortunate acolytes, and one of the less imposing pair hurriedly pulled a half-sedated cat from the box she had been struggling with. 

The cats had been a surprise. There had been whole colonies of them running feral in the Boatyard. Theyd been left without a food supply, once Cousin Rao had helped themselves to the native rat population. Just letting them starve had seemed unconscionably cruel. 

Not that this wasnt. 

She turned and ran a hand across the cats face, scratching its chin as she felt it stir awake. She kept her voice soft enough to avoid spooking it. I am sorry, little one. May your pain be a shield for those who come after. May your sacrifice be meaningful, and your memory honoured. Know that suffering is transient, and reach beyond it. 

The cat had no idea what she was saying, of course. The words were an anaesthetic for her own guilt, just as picking out the mostly sickly and cripple and worm-ridden cats for this and nursing them back to health herself beforehand had been. In the moment, neither method seemed particularly effective. 

She stepped back, nodding to the acolyte.

Arik? Begin, please. 

He didnt move for a moment, beyond taking a deep, uncomfortable breath. Good  if he had been sanguine about profaning himself, she couldnt have tolerated his presence. Still, once he had gathered himself, he obeyed. He was strong enough to break each limb on the first attempt, and had a steady hand as he dragged the knife across screeching, scratching flesh. Good qualities in a bodyguard, she supposed. 

The subject needed to be on the brink of death as it hit the water  a rushing stream of untreated, parasite-filled ocean water  and Arik obliged. In the same instant, she opened the channel, letting her experiments out into the same stream. 

The blood didnt have a heartbeat to spill out into the water before they had its scent. They were every bit as fast as she could have hoped, even swimming against the current  by the time her acolytes had realized they were moving, they had already reached the subject. It vanished beneath the frenzied, churning mass swarming through the water, and for a long minute there was no sign of it. The great mass of her creation eventually became slower and more sedate with its thrashing, letting the current push it back toward the pool it knew as home. 

Arik seemed quite certain he had just fed the tentacled swarm a midday meal, and ended up spilling his own lunch all over the ground after all  he managed to avoid the water, at least, which was the important thing. The other two acolytes were no less discomforted, though they managed to maintain their composure. 

All three were shocked when the subject finally floated to the surface, intertwined with a detached mass of her creation. A thick membrane of mucus acted as an artificial clot, sealing each bleeding wound, thin tentacles had wrapped around each broken limb before going rigid, acting as makeshift splints, and the greater mass of the squid-like body was wrapped around the subjects head, visibly growing and deflating in a steady rhythm as it pumped the water from its lungs and took over breathing. 

Arik still needing a moment to recover, she motioned toward the other acolytes. Noemi? The pulse, please.

To her credit, she barely hesitated, and anyone relying on sight wouldnt have noticed her flinching at the texture. Its alive, Auntie. The heart is strong. Do you want me to bleed it? 

If it lives we will restore it. There is no longer a need for it to be kept distant and half dead, anything broken beyond repair can be replaced. Take it to my clinic, all the remains is to study how the mind endured.

She waited for the girl to run off before sighing. And now we see how it divides its attention. Arik, Navin? Two, these time. We move up from there, until we find its limit. 

This was growth, unpleasant as it was. 

She just had to hope there was time left to see it truly bloom. 

*Morale 9*

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Many thanks for help with cutting path to cut in world. Is good to be safe about these things and send more than need.  And is good to have strong arm willing to help City to work with. In next month when you are in Tide Maze and we are both friends with Guilds, we can help each other for real! 

Will have supply of charms and tricks for ghost-hunting, anyway. Am guessing you would want to trade for [permanent Inv]? 

But also, am needing to ask  what are you needing war-goddesses knight for, anyway? Not wanting to be paranoid, but some of my cousins worry. 

Or, better question, what are Leviathan and Wolf and Fairway actually wanting? Conquer City? Be new emperor? Take gold and sailing home? 

-Cousin Arsat 




*Spoiler: Slayers*
Show



Oh Blades of Paradise,

A boon, if you would? You hear every whisper the City has to offer. 

I find myself doubtful of where the wolf intends to snap her jaws, and as fearful of the wraiths as anyone should be. Might you have learned some secret to settle my resolve, one way or another? 

-Cousin Hylah

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just, running with the assumption that you can read everyones mail, am wondering if you happen to have any insight on whether the Gudites intend to backstab me here, and/or what territories the Shaitan are going for.
 




*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shatain*
Show



_Cousin Rao arrived in the warehouse district without fanfare. Well, properly speaking they didnt arrive at all, but a dozen different particularly massive and cancer-ridden rats would be gnawing on someof the more dramatic corpses the Shaitan had left in their wake, waiting peaceably to be snatched up and slaughtered, a slip of parchment wrapped tightly around each of their stomachs. The message is identical, and identically incoherent, on each._

bones are marble the ribs of the unborn leviathan shall be the foundation that breaks the heavens and lets all grow within its shade fertilizer and fires to burn away the world until what is true and real and grow in its ashes quicksilver and clay we shall need and we shall ask and we shall guard if you will bring your slaughter to the guilds leave our soon new friends be else we shall have no deal at all.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Essentially, I plan to take the Red and Quicksilver Quarters (27 and 29) this turn. So if you want to maintain the possibility of ceasefire trade then, uh, murder everyone somewhere else?

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

Azags shop was in a bit of a lull, as most places were during drill time. The people deferred to him as a cartographer and astrologist. The star maps of such a static and ancient city were far too commonplace, so he leaned on the mapmaking, crafting improved copies of whatever topography he could get his hands on and walking around the safish lanes to properly map the city.

	When bustling the shop was a patchwork of foreign Merchantmen and community leaders, Gudites that hadnt quite got used to certain districts and cloak and dagger types that tried a bit to not look the part (Azag figured any who tried their best were probably amidst the merchants, properly unnoticed by him).

	All this to say, they were enough to keep him entertained, he was on his second copy of Gundivers Trail of the Reverent Span, a recent addition to his wares, when he heard a couple of steps past where his warning bell should have sounded, prompting him to reach toward a concealed pistol below the desk, raise his eyes and put it back, the face that mocked his security cheerful, tired, but known.

Slow day, is it? Nephi initiated the conversation and poked at some of his most mobile equipment,  Back during the long voyages Azags talent for stargazing and reading maps often forced him into the Crows nest, where one too many experiences alone against hordes of flying beasties convinced him to stay away from fighting, it was thus not odd for old fighting pals to come to the store for no particular reason, it was odd for them to come on drill day

Not for you, right? he raised an eyebrow quizzically.

	Nephi raised a finger up, as if expecting such a prompt
Im on leave, you see She walked a bit back, and swung her left "leg" up and down, calling attention to it ...I lost a leg

	Azag saw the mottled gray thing, then his plume and inks and quickly decided on which was more interesting, grabbing a stool for himself and one to prop the leg up You know, Urn came spouting about your new leg and I thought he was pulling mine Heh, Shows what you know

	Azag inspected the leg more with morbid curiosity than with any scientific leanings, all he could really gleam was it was bulky, scaly and icky (the only technical terminology he knew to heart) to the touch. 

See what you are missing out on out there? Nephi shot, taking advantage of the unusually impressed cartographer.

Ha, yeah, Why wouldnt I want to lose my leg?

	This seemed to lower Nephis mood, or at least bring back some silence while he prodded, she looked around the store like one is wont to do, regardless of how many times she had been there before, the process lasted until a question left out of its own volition So, how is the little one?

	Azag had ignored the silence for the sake of his curiosity, but the question brought him back, it was their _good climate, huh?_. Nephi said it when she was desperate for him to talk and Azag obliged, pretending to ignore how clearly uncomfortable his son made her, still, he needed to vent. How do you think he is? unconsolable, like most of them

	Nephi frowned, clearly not getting what she expected. What?

Looks like you missed a few things too. Anyone too young to pick up a shield was made to throw their favorite toys to fire, it was the old toy horse for him, easy to tell there was no attempt to hide the bile 

What? Why??

See any new faces in the drill? Nephi pondered, she hadnt really gotten too far before someone told her getting a new leg right away didnt mean she was clear for training, what new faces were there? faces She lifted a nearby metal sheet meant for a hardened map and raised it to her face, tapping twice with a _clank_.

Right 

And you just went ahead with it??

Well, you know how it is, I hear Osulls fellows were near mutiny at the order, since almost all had families, but Daghir talked the rattling shields down to grumbles

	Nephis face reeked of anger, and she moved her stool closer to his side, signaling a steer in the conversation to this anger, though knowing the cartographer raised the misshapen limb on his lap, it was what started the chat after all.

We go out to save a bunch of ungrateful grays and this is what I come back to!?

	Azag sighs Gets better, heard Butterfly is dropping the _chip in for defense_ pretense, anyone on his area is getting minimum donations next month

And the others are just letting him get away with it!!??

You know the guys spine, if he is doing it, they approve

	Nephi was positively fuming now, a slew of insults bolting forth to solemn nods from the cartographer who was much too busy looking behind the scales, though he could tell the anger reshaping as she caught her breath

...Lets leave

	Azag smiled I know the place is dead at this hour, but I cant leave the shop willy nilly, a gray or two does come and if I leave the gun in sight they dont haggle, figure your leg should do the trick too

I dont mean the store, I mean here

	Eyes widened You cant be serious

never been more serious

Doesnt sound it to me

Why not? next ship you sell a map to The currents are crazy these days, I never expect them to come back We dont want to be back somewhere else in the city? To the ungrateful Grays? The countryside then, we can manage The countryside left you like that already Thats right! the gardeners! ... No ...Just no? have you seen your leg? No a pair of dams could be heard cracking

What happened to you Azag!!?? we used to brave the world, you and me Talia Are you so cowed to leave your neck forever a carpet to step on? we  can handle whats out there!! 

Its never just the two of us, anywhere but here is too dangerous for Tall

I meant us three I know itll be three now, but Itll work out

We have always been three 

Yeah yeah, I know that She lowered the leg and started shuffling out Ill leave you to work, place looks busy 

Heh, being the best mapmaker in the city does that to you

Sure you are She said in a mockery of mockery and left. Silence clung to the store as it hadnt before the visit, the stools heavy as he moved them to place. Eyes heavy as he struggled to care about the maps. Crying wasnt a matter of concern for his western kin, but it was to him, he had cried enough. Talia was gone, Nephi (in his eyes) hated the kid, who looked too much like her sister And he thought Nephi looked like her too Itll be simpler if he could hate her, really a few salty drops joined to make the sloppy map even worse, it was never enough.

*Morale: 5
Barbarian-Spiritual-Martial*

*PCs*

*Spoiler: The Witch Doctors*
Show

Greetings wronged ones,

We have heard that you are in talks with Chouvrian of the dead, if you would let us pact with him instead, we would be open to many things, just name them.

Gulldr's Warmth,
-Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What it says on the the tin, I want to start getting some use of my passive and haven't been able to find a god of my own.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Inmortal Flesh*
Show

Cousin of the flesh,

As we are glad of your crafts cousin, though hopefully such danger avoid us as we struggle to avoid them.

Big question, that of want. I have no secrets, I want unity of my kin, and then perhaps for you easterners to know the gods that showed me such a path. I can't speak for the rest, the business with the knight is dreary. But I trust my fellows, and I ask you trust them too.

Azagar's thought,
Solyom, Leviatan.



*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show

_The Gudite representative is far more at ease when she finds herself able to come and go, though she always has her weapons up, she is no longer jumping at shadows, and she actually went out of her way to apologize to the shadow that suffered that, she still didn't like having to return and it was clear, but she delivered her message in a note_

"I suggest the eastern Guilds (30+), if you really care to avoid more enemies."



*NPCs*

*Spoiler: Pontifex-eye of heaven*
Show

Daghir makes a small vow in the direction of the eye when she hears the reply, and returns her own "In that case, he and his own will now move closer to their servants in this realm"


*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show

Esteemed Sinchi Aklasumaq,

As you can see, no such others dare disturb the dead's peace. Only the Clan Fuxi, whose trifling god the spider has nothing to fear from. 

We were wondering what the appropiate donations to Aranea's coffers would be to allow for your ruinwalkers to join us.

Azagar's Thought,
-Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

so, do they take anything below 1:1?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual


*Spoiler:  Gudite Warcamp Mor 2*
Show



Friends,

We mean you no disrespect, and do not wish to turn away your offer without due consideration.

But the Elder in question has offered us protection when we are most exposed and asks that of which we hold in little value in return.    It is unlikely you can make a suitable counter-offer, though we are willing to hear you out.

The Baron, 
Dictated to His Vessel, Antoine duLac. 


*Spoiler:  OoC*
Show


I really like this spirit pact thematically and mechanically and hadn't considered trading it away.  But, if you want to negotiate, that's The Witch-Doctors' thing, so go for it.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

Minoo walks through the corridors o the Hall of Judgement slowly. Leaning most of her weight on the cane, and stopping every so often to rest. Even in her heavy grey robes she felt so cold.Finally she reaches the main hall and slowly takes her place at the main desk. She starts when she realizes the statue of justice overseeing the proceedings is actually of her. Where had Hormoz, it must have been Hormoz, gotten that.

Well no matter. She had more important things to attend to. She clears her throat and begins speaking. She does not raise her voice, but every judge, clerk, and petitioner hears her, and they turn almost involuntarily.

*"Lagamal, we call on you now. Hear now the case of the Knight, champion of the witch doctors."*

The hall trembles and suddenly it is far far bigger than before. The witnesses shudder as their bones ache with cold and they see a vast figure looming in the distance though they cannot make out its features.

"I give you the Knight, spirit and mortal bound as one. Their souls linked in death." The ghostly form of the dead knight appears looking much as they did in life. A towering turtle figure limmed in blue flame. "I bring this case today as the Advocate for the Dead. I have heard their tales and weighed their soul. I see no great crimes and no great virtues. This spirit sought only to help the city, but their time was ended before they could accomplish their goals."

*"Still an early death is no crime. Great Lagamal, I ask that you grant this soul clemency. Allow them to go to their final rest."*

The great figure looks at Minoo, and the Knight, and the witnesses. Something that they will be forever scarred into their minds. It considers for long moments, and then finally *"GRANTED"*

A great wind blows through the Hall carrying the form of the Knight away, and scattering the legal documents on every desk. By the time the judges and clerks have looked back from grabbing their papers the massive figure is gone and Minoo is carefully walking out of the Hall with only the tapping of her cane to accompany her.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan

*
 

*Morale 9*

*Spoiler: To the Gudites*
Show



_The Shaitan, wrapped in a gray cloak and sporting great wings of brilliant alabaster and a golden halo, received her message wordlessly. She interprets its silence as an invitation to keep talking - at least, it hasn't killed her yet. That has to be a good sign, right?
_
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



I didn't see a particular claim to the Guild Ward anywhere. If you're claiming three of the five unoccupied territories there, you'd best be offering something more concrete than simply not making enemies, not when the Shaitan have already been cooperative with the Gudites. 







*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of the Tragically Mortal Flesh*
Show


_
Though no Shaitan emerges, Rao can feel their eyes upon him._ 

_It begins as a breeze. The air, still heavy with smoke and the coppery tang of blood, stirs slowly, building in intensity until Rao stands in the middle of whirlwind. While it does not displace his prodigious bulk, the gale buffets his surroundings, throwing the rubble this way and that and tossing splinters of driftwood erratically. And then, suddenly, it stops. The whirlwind abates as if it never was. Rao observes the evidence it leaves behind, though, and finds something unexpected: a message carved of devastation. 

EMPTY PROMISES OF TRADE WILL NO LONGER SUFFICE. YOU CLAIM WHAT BELONGS TO THE SHAITAN. YOU CLAIM WHAT WE HAVE THE POWER TO TAKE. 

OUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS OF SHADOW HAVE OBSERVED YOUR MESSENGERS. THE COST OF PEACE IS SIMPLE. INFORMATION. 
_
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



So, here's the deal. You get total immunity from the Shaitan (barring any obvious attempts to undermine or work against me) and the two territories you claimed uncontested by the Shaitan. In exchange, you give me permission to read all messages you send or receive in perpetuity. Attempt to work around this with PMs with factions that oppose me - like the Slayers, who I notice you've been messaging quite a bit - and I'll treat this as breaking the deal. 

You get left alone, and I am assured that you're not providing aid to the Legion, Golden Guard, or the Slayers to my detriment.

Do we have a deal?

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

*Morale: 5
Reputation: Martial-Barbarian-Spiritual*



*Spoiler: The Witch Doctors*
Show

Blessed Baron,

I understand how useful the god's protection could seem, but I doubt you will be targeted as the Knight was, and your people are shrewd and capable when coarsing the world of spirits, other gods will come to your aid there, while in the physical realm we are all stuck with those already here.

As such, we will offer tangible rewards: land will soon be at a premium, as such, we will leave the two territories in Charkand open for when you choose to take them (10 and 12), and offer what bounties of the Harvest arrive for us separate from yours. (ceding whatever temp eco I get turn 4 from my side expedition, obviously not counting that of those who came with).

Do tell if this at least piques your interest.

Gulldr's might,
-Solyom, Leviatan.



*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show

_The messenger considers her orders for a moment, thinking of what could possibly get her the best response for hers_

It is only the weavers (28) that we care about, but all other western guilds are of the Gardeners, calling it out is common courtesy. 

Every warrior who can afford bronze is to secure that prize. _she added impassive_

----------


## Eldan

*Gudite Warcamp*

From House Aranea [6]

*Spoiler*
Show

Honored Hierarch,

The honored dead are rich beyond measure, and well protected. All they desire is to hear word from the mortal world, to know everything that is going on. We are certain that even in the areas you control, there are goings on that would interest them and in exchange, they would be more than happy to lend some troops. 

Sinchi Aklasumaq Aranea

OOC: Really, the only trade they are interested in is espionage, and they are trading 1:1. 



*The Witch Doctors* [PM]

*Spoiler*
Show


The Knight has been judged by Minoo the Heron, Advocate for the Dead, in the name of Lagamal, Judge of the Underworld. He has been granted blessed rest among the honored dead. The Witch Doctors feel blessed relief that at least in his death, the Knight will know rest.

OOC: The Heron and the Hippo (Arcane Stomper) used a divine pact they have made to judge your dead VIP. Their judgement is positive, and you gain 6 t.morale, which you can use immediately in this EOT.

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual

*Spoiler:  Gudite Warcamp Mor 2*
Show



We find your offer intriguing.  Assuming The Elder in question is amenable, we will recommend him to you.

The Baron, dictated to His Vessel, Antoine duLac 




*Spoiler:  Heron and Hippo Mor 2*
Show



Honored ones, 

We owe you a debt.  Know our friendship in these times is a rare and precious coin.

The Baron, dictated to His Vessel, Antoine duLac

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman  Spiritual  Heroic

Morale 9*

*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show



My friend Confessors!

We have issues, am sure you know them. If not, have attached all letters that matter. If you have advice to avoid dying, we would all be appreciating it. 

Anyway, bridge is narrow, barges annoying. Have worked out logistics for trade. Take a look?
-Cousin Arsat 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

So, 

1-You can read my mail with the Shaitan (and if you cant, have permission). I would like to avoid a war with them, thoughts?
2-As per Eldan sending a permanent stat counts as 5 for trade cost purposes (so 1 point of temp stats escorting each). As such I cant spare the 1 temp esp Ive got  though if you have a stat point (literally any) to send (wouldnt cost any extra points, still in the 10-14 band) I can use that to cover the cost instead and trade you the esp back.





*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show



Rao stopped to consider the message as they walked back toward the canals, and safety. They stared for seconds, and then minutes, more and more pairs of gleaming murine eyes peaking through their leathery skin and heavy, ragged robes. After nearly any hour, they simply spoke, trusting some spirit or another to hear them.

slaughter and battle and strife you bring massacre they make war war war if you must if you wish you wish secrets jesters and confessors know everything now ghosts know as well but we shall take no part we speak with all we meet with all we aid all all will be one and one shall be all we shall not fight against you but if priests turn away from shadow for life why should we not take their alms and offer our heart?

They stop speaking as suddenly as they started, rats spilling from gashes in their skin and pooling at their feet in one squeaking, crawling mass. For a time they are still, waiting patiently for a response. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

So this comes down to a definition of aid. My entire build relies on a high volume of trade. This turn, the Slayers are the only ones capable of beginning to provide that, and next they will still beone of a few. 

I can certainly commit to not providing aid free of charge or actually contributing to any offensive actions, but if you want me to not take advantageous deals being offered then youll need to provide something other than threats.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*All Messages at Morale 8*

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh, Hemminghock Family Company, and Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
Show

Dear friends of our Orders,

The hour grows late, and I apologize if my message is blunt rather than engaging in colourful metaphors.

Our messengers have been watchful and patient, gathering information around all of the players moving throughout Ardakand this month. The Shaitan have escaped our sight directly, but their choice of communication partners is curious... and quite disturbing. The Gudites are certainly cooperating with them, and we see that Clan Fuxi is also open to working alongside them.

The Orders are preparing a decisive strike against these horrors, but we need time to see it through. In the meantime, we risk the Shaitan moving against any one of us, or the Carnival working with the Witch Doctors striking down our people from afar. We have set aside a countermeasure or two against that this month, but next month we will be wide open to their machinations.

The Slayers will not conscience any deals made with personifications of death and disaster. They must be given no quarter and repelled in all areas. Though they are powerful, they cannot attack all of us at once. Legate Orbei, do you have troops at your disposal to deal with the Shaitan? Cecilia Hemminghock and Cousin Arsat, we should establish a trading network once the Company settles in the Guild Ward. Once we are all neighbours, we should be able to coordinate much more effectively.

May your preparations be prudent,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So I'm pretty sure that Clan Fuxi and the Gudites are cooperating with the Bloodsworn Shaitan. I can't actually read the latter's messages this turn. However, I can read Fuxi and the Gudites, and it sounds to me like they're splitting up territory with them. The precise claims definitely clash with your own - the Guild Ward is going to be full of armies colliding if nobody does anything about it - so I would double-check everything.

To Hemminghock, the terms of your deal are solid. I will take all of the friends I can get right now, and some solidarity with trading relationships to come next turn will be wonderful. A public announcement before EoT would be preferable.

To Gardeners, I'll send along 1 t. Mor so that our trade deal can go through this turn. Just to confirm, that's 1 p. Eco, 1 p. Inv, and 1 t. Mor for 2 p. Esp?

One more thing you should all know. I am putting the finishing touches on my preparations to wipe out all three Shaitan Mil VIPs this turn. The strike should go through on EoT 3, which will hopefully disrupt their momentum. I can't stop them right now though, which might be problematic. They almost certainly opened at least one portal to move as of this Midturn, but I'd grab up as many of the territories adjacent to the ones they will certainly abandon.

*All of you can have effective 8 Esp to read all messages this turn.*

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp

*Morale: 5
Rep: Barbarian-Spiritual-martial*

*NPCS*

*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show

Esteemed Sinchi Aklasumaq,

What happens and what reaches our ears are very much apart, we do hope the second will be useful nonetheless.

Regards,
-Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1 esp for 1 Mil then



*PCs*

*Spoiler: The Witch Doctors*
Show

Great Baron,

The deal is sealed then, hopefully not the last one between us, now that we are set share the Charkrand ward.

Destia's bounty,
Solyom, Leviathan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I asked Eldan and all you need to do is say at EoT that you are recommending to Chouvrian that he pacts with us or some other clear message of the same meaning. If you take one of the districts in Charkrand next turn we should be able to trade the spoils with no penalties.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  EoT*
Show


Resources 

Current stats:
Mil 4
Econ 8
Invocation 9 (4 spent)
Espionage 2 (2 spent)
Artifice 1
Morale 2

Midturn actions:
Invest 5 in delving
Invest 2 ESP in helping the rift incident

Find a spirit pact offer.

EoT:

Recommend spirit pact to the Gudite Warcamp 

_These barbarians made a compelling offer, and the God of the Dead's help would have been more useful earlier than it is with our new defenses 
_

VIP action: the Baron reduces cost to buy morale with Econ by 3

 Spend 2 Econ to increase morale. 

Spend 6 Econ, 1 temp Econ, 3  Econ from the Baron to raise Morale by an additional 2

_The assassination of The Knight was an embarrassment as well as a tragedy.  New security protocols will ensure such a thing does not happen again!_


Commit 4 Inv, 1 art, 1 temp art, 4 mil to LTP:

*Crossroads bargain:*  The Witch-Doctors can trade exactly 4 INV to other players for the express purpose of making a portal,  and receive payments, without distance or security concerns.

_After the further embarrassing inability to effectively bargain with other factions, the Loa were asked to find a way to market their wares by delivery._

Commit 2 morale, 4 temp morale to recruit The Trickster, a rank 1 Mor VIP 


_Our Brother was being summoned, but the outcry from the death of The Knight hastened his approach._

Treasures:

3 temp mil
3temp Economy -> 2 temp economy
3Temp artifice -> 2 temp artifice
6 Temp Morale-> 2 Temp morale

VIPs

The Trickster (level 0-> level 1)
(4(2)/10)-> 10/10 -> level 1 (0/10)

The Baron (level 3)
6/20 (no stats spent)

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan

*

*Morale 9*


*Spoiler: To the Gudites*
Show



The messenger receives nothing but a slow nod from the cloaked figure before her. It seems the Shaitan will not contest the claim to 28. 




*Spoiler: To the Gardeners*
Show



_I'll edit in fluff for this later (probably?), so this is only OOC for now. 

Spoiler: OOC
Show



Terms are being amended - you get your two territories in the Guild district as discussed, and in exchange I get to read any messages to/from you starting now. You cannot build the Slayers any Esp, or trade them any temporary ESP to use, and the same applies to the Legion and Golden Guardians for Mil. And if I think shenanigans with some sort of code is happening I'm considering you breaking the deal. Same with PMs. 


_

----------


## Nemesis67

*Carnival of Chains*

_Artistic, Criminal, Egalitarian_

End of Turn 2
*Spoiler: GM*
Show

*The Carnival of Chains*

*Stats*
6 Mil
9 Esp
1 Eco
11 Mor + 3 t. Mor
1 Art
2 Inv

2 VP

*VIPs*
The Helm [Esp 2] (4 / 20)

Albatross [Esp 2] (2 / 20)

Shackle [Esp 2] (7 / 20)

*LTPs*
[The Chains That Bind] - The Carnival's performances spark hope in the oppressed and terror in the oppressors. <Gain 1 t. Esp per stat destroyed by Esp Stat Attacks involving the Carnival of Chains>

[The Blade of the People] (4 / X) - A guillotine that binds the soul of the executed into one of the ringmasters of the Carnival. <Execute a captured VIP to add their XP to a VIP of the Carnival of Chains>
2 Inv to remove distance penalty on stat attack.

9 Esp, 12 VIP Esp, 6 Mil, 3 t. Mor destroy the Slayers of the Silent Saints Morale.

(30 Esp attack, 8 Mor possibly boosted to 12, at least 9 damage, so reduce to Morale to 0 with 1 overkill)

Call out the Slayers for their assassination of the Knight, as the Witch-Doctors contributed a quarter of the stats to averting famine. Their doctrine allows them to murder with impunity, simply claiming that a target has "cheated death". Anything from a spirit pact, to magic, to simple luck can be cited as evidence.

They serve to perpetuate the status quo and the subjugation of the people, while paying the barest lip service to a hope for change. 

The Carnival is allowing the city to judge the Slayers. Their defenses are now the weakest in Ardakand, and we'll see how much goodwill they truly have. 

1 Eco, 1 Art works on [The Blade of the People].

5 Mor boosts Passive Stat Attack Defense.

6 Mor builds 1 Mor.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman  Spiritual  Heroic

Morale 9*

*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show



*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Deal

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Mor 6

*Spoiler: Legio II Aquila*
Show


Good Day, Legate

Apologies for taking so long to respond. We agree that work needs to be done to keep the city orderly and in laws enforced. We are more than happy to listen to your proposal, though we specialize in city combat we admittedly are not much for training others. A lot of what we do is not easily replicable unless you are being supported by something big and heavy. That being said, we are more than happy to provide the big and heavy if we are able to get a proper budget put into place to support our costs.

Leader of the guardians, Chemosh

----------


## Eldan

*TURN 3: Ruin*


_As the wrath of the Bloodsworn falleth on the city, there are only screams, and fire. As they pass, there shall remain only ashes and silence. There is no surcease, no mercy, no escape. 
Behold! Five is their number, as fingers on one hand that hath grasped our city, and they are each endless, as waves that wear away the rock. 
Behold, the diligent, who thinketh himself creator of beauty, how he is fallen! His tools that once engraved gold now engrave his bones, and his wounds number seven and seventy!
Behold, the brave, who thinketh himself a protector of men, how he is fallen! Neither shield nor blade, raised against the tempest, shall aid thee. The conflagration divideth brother from brother and only ashes remain.
Behold, the poet, who thinketh himself an inspiration, how he is fallen! As time marcheth on, so decayeth all works of man and the wind carries away his words, and their eyes shall be blind, and their ears shall be deaf.
Behold, the keeper, who thinketh himself master of beasts, how he is fallen! For as the lion devours the lamb, so the ravenous beasts of the earth shall devour all, innocent and guilty alike. 
Behold the priest, who thinketh himself high in the esteem of the gods, how he is fallen! For he who hath spilled blood in the name of the gods, so shall his blood be spilt in turn. Defiled is the innermost sanctum and all under the eye of heaven is made profane._ 
-Street preacher in the forum

They say the city is saved. And we all felt the Earth tremble, as that faraway rift closed, by the Herons acolytes, the Fuxi Clan, the Gudite Leviathan and the Knight Belligerent. Perhaps they should have stayed and protected their city instead. The Cerberus Legion is trying, at least, to encircle the vengeful undead, but their troops seem to be striking at shadows, only reconquering ruins already abandoned. 
Inside the walls, there is only chaos and warlords. A fiery chasm is all that remains of Lower Tarbent. The entire theatre district is veiled in darkness, night and day, and we can see the buildings inside slowly crumble to dust. In the menagerie, the monsters are growing and twisting, devouring their keepers with shrill cries that are heard over the entire city. And in the High Fane the high priests have been hung and bled over their own altars. Ashen glyphs have been burnt into the temple walls. The streets agree: the gods have judged us wanting and sent their scourge, and all the petty new warlords who are snatching up district after district will know the folly of their hybris when the scourge falls on them. Disturbing new cults have sprung up in the city, as panic spreads, and the smell of the burnt offerings lies heavily over the rich and poor districts alike. 
Still, some stand out among the would-be conquerors that have divided our once-fair Ardakand between them. 
In Coralward, the spires of flesh and bone grow ever higher, as the architects guild has thrown in their lot with the Gardeners, who have taken in thousands of refugees and are somehow managing to feed them all. 
The entire palace has now fallen under the sway of the Heron and the Hippo, and with it the entire extended Imperial Bloodline. The Dowager Empress Enkthuya herself seems to have taken a shine to the god-blooded giant mercenary, or at least his muscles. The otherwise so abrasive Iron Widow has been seen smiling, so her servants say, for the first time in over thirty years and has made them carry her palanquin to the Hall of Judgement, where she has once again begun directly overseeing some of the bureaucracy. The priests of the small gods, too, have gladly accepted their protection, now that their former betters in the High Fane have been slaughtered.
In the east, meanwhile, the Hemminghock Company is revolutionizing the city. Their factory complex is the size of a ward now, churning out thousands of firearms that have found their way everywhere in the city, into the hands of private guards, militias, mercenaries and criminals, and making the company fabulously rich. And, judging by how their shock troops have conquered an area at the extreme opposite of the city at lightning speed, barely encountering any opposition, they must also have one of the largest and best equipped armies in the city, now. 

Interestingly, the population of the city seems quick to cast blame in an unexpected direction: the Slayers. The witch doctors, word on the street says, have done nothing but good for the city. They have organized the resettling and planting of the countryside, ensuring food safety for months to come. And, just when the city needed a hero, to protect against the Shaitan, what did the Slayers do? Did they slay those monstrosities? No! They went against one of the citys greatest warrior heroes and protectors, who could perhaps have solved this problem, the Knight, and slew him. 

Who even are these cultists, they ask, who would appoint themselves judge, jury and executioner? Religious fanatics, who hide in the mansions of nobles, their own island, up in marble ward, while the rest of the city starve. They only serve the status quo, enforce the subjugation of those who suffer. Who could claim that anyone, for any reason, could be cheating death and worthy of their blades. Is it magic, a religious pact, simply luck and suspicious old age? No ones life is save. 

It is not just word on the street. The Carnival of Chains is not subtle about their dislike, clearly fanning the flames. Puppeteers on street corners now show the Crucifixion of the Knight in bloody detail. Printed posters and leaflets decry their deeds, describing their bloody and violent history, their opposition to proper imperial religion, their blasphemous rites. 

No one can carry the symbols of the Slayers in the open anymore, without being hounded by a mob, any building associated with them has its windows smashed, more than one catches fire. Protests blockade the bridges out of the Marble Ward. It spreads further from there: no one trades with the Slayers anymore, no one wants to know them. Just mentioning them is now dangerous.

When, in that tense climate, the omens are read once again, they are frustratingly ambiguous. The sun, in the hidden aspect, the eclipse. It means a time of change, where the usual rules are reversed, but also a time of hidden motives and secret plans. A literal eclipse is coming, and it falls on the solstice, the last day of spring and the night of summer.  Where the two worlds meld together and spirits walk the Earth freely, but peacefully. 



*Event Mechanics*
*Spoiler*
Show


The eclipse is a time of masks and riddles, where disguised gods are said to walk the Earth, as mortals would normally walk into the spirit world to petition them. It is said that those who can find these errant, masked gods will be greatly rewarded.

At midturn, every faction will be offered a random divine pact, as the gods contact mortals in their dreams. On the other hand, the spirits can no longer be discovered in the spirit world, this turn. Exploration takes more time, costing 50% more to finish an expedition, and will never discover a god, instead finding an artifact or nexus point. As the spirits are absent, the chance of danger is reduced. 



*Favour of Heaven Earned:*
The Carnival of Chains: 3
Heron and Hippo: 2
Slayers of the Silent Saints: 1
Gudite Warcamp: 1

Midturn 3 is Midnight, Saturday the 10th of September in the New World Timezones and Morning of Sunday the 11th in the European timezones.

----------


## Writtensanity

Clockwork was a long and arduous process. Lots of tweezers, magnifying glasses and steady hands to lock everything in the right place. In most cases it was a tedious task that required years of training and patience to complete. That was why watches and clockwork were generally a sign of wealth, a sign that someone could pay for a master to pause their art, and work on something that would simply remind them of the time. 

Tess wasn't a master, nor did she have a lot of time to spare. The half-built watch sitting cleanly on a white cloth was waste of the time that it was supposed to be tracking. A pet project that at this point could have been a full grown dog at her side in the evenings. Instead it was a mostly functional minute hand and an hour hand that wouldn't stick. In fact, by any reasonable measure Tess understood that she was never going to finish this watch unless she spent a lifetime on it or asked a master for help. Tess knew masters, she'd hired masters, but they were busy with the company. 

No, this was the splinter stuck in her talons and she was going to be the one who finished it. Afterall, one of the things that everyone in the family knew was that Hemminghock was generational. They were new money by any measure but lifespan, but they were generational for the harpies. She was putting in work to a city that she'd never lived in, to try and see what could come out of it for her clutch and the clutch after that. She wasn't in it just to see what would happen in her lifetime, if that were the case, she would have stayed back home in the old world. 

Tess held the tweezers between careful fingers, doing her best not to breathe too deep as she slotted the gear into the place she believed it belonged. See, much like Ardakand this watch had once been whole, a piece of functioning clockwork for someone to use. Fate and death had taken Ardakand apart, Tess had taken the watch apart. At this point in the process, she was sure that she'd put the watch back together different, that the gears were now locked in different places.

Of course, if this was a metaphor, her lack of time and the struggle to find patience were the Bloodsworn taking an axe to every refugee in the city that wouldn't stop making such a damn rakcet on the edge of Hemminghock territory. 

The company had gone to Khudara and Tess was there overseeing factory setup alongside prepping to sell to the new neighbors, but she hadn't gotten a good night's sleep since the Hemminghock had gotten everything under control. They'd expected to set up a tenuious shop alongisde the Bloodsworn, but instead they'd found the echoing silence of a ward that the blood spirits were finished with. Cobblestones that weren't bloodstained as much as it looked like they'd never been anything but red since they'd been wretched from the earth. 

The people living in Khudara within the new Hemminghock walls called the ward cursed, not haunted, but cursed. Stepping close to it made you feel cold, not becuase of a spirits embrace, but becuase of the freezing realization of how lucky you were in time. A month earlier, walking those streets would have had you dragged into the darkness. What happened after the ****an had you was based on rumors, some people suggested that victims were flayed, but that seemed too simple. Stories would just get more and more fantastical as the months went on. Before long people would suggest that the ****an had access to some sort of eternal spirit torture realm. 

It would have explained a lot, the screams were chillingly constant if you walked too close to their marked land. 

All of the chaos of the ****an was why it was so frustrating to pass down the orders to the boots on the ground that the territories that they'd ravaged, lands so soaked in death that they'd forgotten life, needed to be the next targets of the family company. They wanted to move in for trading opportunities, set up machines on piles of bones and turn marrow into weapons. 

Would the weapons turn against the ****an? Or would they just be used the enforce the laws within protected borders. Everyone in Ardakand was asking that question, but it wasn't Tess' call to make alone. 

-

On the other side of the city, Cecelia was still in her main office, but in a small twist of fate she'd re-adopted her hobby at the same time that Tess had been working on hers. While Tess had been constantly pecking away at the water on her desk, the haphazard shards of metal were shaoved into drawers and chests as Cecelia moved from Sethannai to home and then out to the wilds of Ardakand. Like Gunpower, Cecelia worked on her passion in brilliant flashes that were sometimes more destructive than useful. To match the pacing of her work ethic, Ceclia was building guns. 

Or at least attempting to. It had been months since she'd produced anything of note, and it was getting to her. Each time she worked backward instead of forward toward the next streetsweeper. She'd been the one to solve the puzzle of study enough rotating barrels to withstand the kick of a shotgun, but there hadn't been a revelation like that in a while. 

Sure, there was progress. There were ways to make things smaller, how to make them load faster. There was progress, like the factory below her, it was growing towards something great but there was nothing revelutionary about what she was doing, she was just doing well. 

Not good enough, not by any measure. 

Making anyhting but guns had always looked like a waste of time to Cecelia, maybe it was why she sneered at Tess' habits, but then again she'd been raised different. Since she'd hatched first in her clutch with her Mom doting over the heiress, she'd been raised to run the show. Once she could read she was put toward knowing the history of the family. Once she'd been able to do math she was helping her father with the books. There wasn't much that she hadn't touched before the age of 13 in the Hemminghock books. 

Then she'd gone to Sethannai and the lack of Gods had brought the entire city down on her head before she could build something worth going home over. She was the first out of the egg. She was supposed to win, she wasn't supposed to need second chances. The Gods had stolen that from her by running off into the spirit realm once they'd been stabbed once or twice. 

Gods didn't live and die, they didn't have fighting spirit. They were bastards, but they were useful bastards. The game of Gods was a game that Hemminghock needed to play. Pacts and offerings were required to thrive in this land, and they needed to play by those rules. Which meant they would need things to offer. 

Outside, a member of the Carnival was on the street corner, carrying a large mockery of a man on a cross to denounce the saints and push public opinion against them. Not that they needed to be doing that anymore. It was beating a dead horse. If it wasn't for previous interactions with the Saints, Cecelia would have been pushing for Hemminghock to turn the guns against them second. 

That said, it was obvious that the first strokes of the Saint's daggers had been a business decision and it didn't take a genius to see that. At this point though, it was also getting obvious that genius' were of short supply in Ardakand. This place was going to go the same was as Sethannai at this rate. 

That or Cecelia would manage to tear down every palace and hovel and outline one beautiful factory floor that could stretch from wall to shining wall. Each thing in place. So dense that nothing could move out o-

Cecelia held onto that thought and wrote it down on one of the damned scrolls that this city was so insistent on. She didn't have time to sketch anything out, never did, she'd just need to assume that the future version of her that came back to 'everything in place' would know what she meant, or get a good idea based off of it. 

No, right now she needed to be writing a message, and doing it with all the stupid formal trappings that the people of Ardakand would want. 


The message is sent out to the people of the city soon and plastered whereever a runner isn't going to get jailed for plastering. Half of it is written in a fancy scrawl, clearly penned by an assistant in both the Hemminghock tongue and native Ardakandan, the second half is written by Cecelia herself, with the Ardakandian using clearly rehearsed but still unnatural strokes for the lettering. 

*People of Ardakand, 

We haven't been welcomed here. There wasn't a red carpet or a feast for us when we arrived. Instead we at the Hemminghock Family Company have found our place by providing jobs and honorable work to the people around us. We like to think that we have become part of the community and thought we might be 'barbarians' from the lands beyond, we'er now part of the heart of a modern Ardakand. With this belief we are reaching out to the public to ask them to stave off their hatred of the Saints and point it toward a more constructive soruce. 

We should have spoken out ealirer, but whether you agree with the Saint's initial actions, it remains that they are experts at killing those outside of the cycle of life and that we should be looking to them as part of the solution to the blood getting spilled in Ardakand, not the problem. 

As it stands, without the avenues of neutralization that the Saints offer alongside the Carnival, the Bloodsworn will continue to spiral out of control. The scale of military might it would take to eject them from the city is difficult to ask of anyone, which is why the Hemminghock family company is coming forward. Not to offer bodies to fall upon the swords of the Bloodsworn, as we, like others, will require a collaboration and united sentiment before commiting to that action, but coming forward to protect the Silent Saints. 

With the recent proporganda, the Witch Doctors have crippled the Saints alongside the carnival and if we continue to act against them they won't be able to fufill their purpose in Ardakand by helping quell the fury of the Bloodsworn. We need them able and willing on our side. 

To drop the formalities for the moment. If y'all keep going after the Saint's becuase they're a scapegoat for problems you don't wanna start solvin' we'll meet you at high noon on any street you own and show you how you're supposed to settle things.  The Silent Saints are under Hemminghock protection, whether they wanna be or not. 

Hope that's crystal clear,

Cecelia Hemminghock.*

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*Public*

_The address comes from three figures clad in grey. The Slayer-Confessors have few intermediaries to hide behind, but when they call for an audience at the heart of the Mills - one of the only neutral districts left in Ardakand - hundreds come to listen. Many members of the crowd jeer at the trio, call out vague obscenities, or even throw detritus such as garbage or broken bottles. But the leaders of the Orders of the Silent Saints, diminished as they are, stand tall and wait for a semblance of quiet. At that moment, the largest among them, a well-built figure with golden eyes bedecked in blades, steps forward. Their voice rings out true and clear._

"People of Ardakand, of the City of Cities, hearken! We will not speak long, for your patience has proven thin and we shall not test it.

As many of you are well aware, the Orders of the Silent Saints have been attacked. Not with blades or sorceries, but with words. I see scores of glowers writ upon your faces even now, and the scarcity of our retinue speaks for itself. You have, it seems, turned on us. Our own agents abandon us across our districts, many terrified to worship at our altars for fear of reprisals in the forms of mob lynchings. Yet we stand, the representatives of the faithful to our liturgies, in hopes that at least some of you will see reason before it is too late. 

I must ask for your forgiveness as I speak directly to those who will hear these words at a later time.

To the Witch-Doctors of the Mire: we apologize once again for the murder of the Knight. I will take personal responsibility, for it was my thought to go after an easy target in order to bolster recruitment before turning on the greater threat. This was an error, not only from a strategic point of view but also from a spiritual one. Although it was an immortal, your protector did not offend the City the way the Bloodsworn Shaitan do with their every undying breath. We hope that the destruction wrought upon our house of prayer can satisfy your thirst for vengeance, for we have nothing left to give as recompense save our very lives, which will presently be snuffed out. Beware the Carnival, for they are a false friend to you.

To the Cousins of the Gardeners, the Hemminghock Sisters, and the Officers of Legio Cerberus: you have our sincere thanks. All of you have proven willing to take up the banner of reason and righteousness. Your vision of Ardakand is true and good, a place where peaceful security meets innovation. On behalf of the Orders of the Silent Saints, we regret that we will not be able to join you there. Although the three of us will provide as much aid as we can, we know that the fight we leave in our wake will be difficult. Ardakand will need heroes like you before the end.

To the Carnival of Chains: we would ask you why you thought this measure was necessary. Our Orders are beyond crippled; we will surely not survive your imminent final blow, in which you will wipe us out to become the sole source of so-called 'intelligence' in Ardakand. The Shaitan are sure to capitalize on this opportunity as well, as they wait just across the bridges for the opportunity to strike. By denying us a place in this City, you have provided direct aid to the forces of death and destruction - forces who we have been preparing to destroy. Is fire your justice? Is blood your better society? Is torment unending the future you envisioned? If so, bravo. You have been silent so far, save to conspire nakedly against us to your gain. But when we are gone and have struck at Evil as we promised others we would do, who will you whisper about then?

To the Bloodsworn Shaitan: have at us, vultures. But our Slayers have died many times before, and never have we gone to a grave unaccompanied."

_The second the Slayer-Confessor has finished their speech, a strange billowing mist fills the area. When it clears, the figures are gone._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*The Slayers are providing permission to go back and see all messages between the Carnival and the Slayers. Let each of your factions judge the course of events for yourselves.

Also confirming that my Morale is 1. Shaitan, come and get me. Let's see how many of your VIPs I can kill before I die.*

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*



 *
There is no response to the Saint-Slayers' announcement from the ruins of Tarbent, nor from the ashes of the Warehouse District. No movement from the smoking rubble of Silver Street, where the pampered and privileged have been tortured and twisted beyond recognition. There are no divine proclamations from High Fane, where the temples have been razed and the priests profaned. No mummers cry from the darkness over the Theatre District, where the living have fled and the buildings lie corroded and broken. No roars of protest from the the Menagerie, where beasts have risen up against their captors and left only carcasses behind. 

Only silence and death on the wind.

MORALE 12*

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 7
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*

Tamachi looks at the scuttling clansmen below her, the various priests and sages preparing the Core they had worked so hard to claim among the armies and beings that had lined up before them. They were preparing the core for the great Fuxi, hoping the powerful otherworldly artifact could be fed to their progenitor, the whole point of their trip here after all was to empower their powerful ancestor. However it wasn't the simple matter of merely tossing it down Fuxi's gullet and seeing what pops out. 

There were rules, they did not want to understate the magnificence of Fuxi if someone happened to be watching their offering. So they always had to make a large deal for every interaction. The second was that she was always the one to run the ceremony, giving away some of the authority she derives from being Fuxi's link to this expedition. The appearance of authority was just as important as actual authority when dealing with the den of treacherous snakes that was her clan.

So she stood there in her best robes, done up and strong as could be after recovering from her injury. Her personal snakes writhed in a coiling mass below her, hissing at any clansmen getting too close. Her fellow lords and gifted waited from afar having been given no roll other then too watch. Tomor barely watching, too engrossed in his current research project. Borte was tinkering with a new venom she was making from some weird ingredients from the rift while keeping an eye on her friend and ward. Finally Chagatai was once again giving her the reaction that fed those small petty flames in her heart, the newly made lady was glaring at Tamachi with a blatant jealousy. 

As the sun started to tint the very beginning of the sky she began her ceremony.

"Fuxi! Your spawn call to you!

Fuxi! Your hunters bring you bounty!

Fuxi! Your priests bring you faith!

Tamachi gestures to the clansmen on heavy snake skin drums to beat louder and the snakes start to hiss rapidly, getting louder and louder.

Fuxi! We call for you!"

Tamachi raises her hands as the snakes writhe behind her. Thunder and lightning crash and flash in the background despite the clouds being white as snow. During the flash a massive shadow can be seen among the clouds, sinuous and powerful. 

"Fuxi! We have brought you bounty!"

Tamachi gestures to the glowing heart on the pedestal in front of her and it pulses. Lightning cracks again beside thunders boom and the shadow has moved closer, moving during the brief flash of light.

"Fuxi! We have brought you faith!"

Tamachi gestures to the surrounding clansmen, all praying, chanting, or observing with hunger. Lightning cracks for the third time and this time the shadow slowly comes into being, a head the size of a building and as white as the clouds emerge. A snakes head, tongue flickering out, with eyes gleaming hungrily. 

The heads slowly slithers through the sky as easily as it would on the ground, coming down to look upon the heart. The great snakes tongue flicks out once more to give it a gentle caress, yet that is enough to set the heart pulsing madly. creation fluctuating madly in an aura around it. The great snake looks at it hungrily and considers it. The Fuxi clan watches in anticipation, excited to see their progenitor take yet another step down the journey to true divinity. 

Then the snake huffs, its breath almost blowing Tamachi and the drummers over. A sibilant smooth voice slithers through the minds of all present.  '_'It was a good thought little one but unfortunately I cannot consume its power from another world. It would be wasted, keep it as a token of my favor to be used as you see fit.'_ 

As slowly as it arrived the great snake vanishes with speed. Head drawing back into the clouds and the presence it exuded disappearing. 

The clansmen all look around confused as the pile of random things from the heart grows. Tamachi kicks one as she calls her lords and ladies over, looking slightly confused "... what the hell do we do with it now?"

Tomor looks at it curiously and pokes it with his staff, watching as the end turns to some unknown gem, while shrugging at Tamachi "... use it I guess?"

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman  Spiritual  Heroic
*

The Gardeners had, in the main, two types of acolytes. Those who earnestly desired to join their number, and tried to match their elder cousins in all their strict taboo against violence of any kind, and those who were acolytes precisely because they had no intention of doing any such thing.

The gangs of them which now patrolled the Quicksilver District were uniformly of the second type. Hulking figures beneath their undyed sackcloth robes, each towered at least a head over the crowds around them, and were more than capable of lifting a brawling apprentice in each hand. Unlike the Gardeners themselves, they wore no mask but the one they were born with, which is the only reason that most believed they were human. 

Not that the Gardeners influence was limited to truncheon-wielding thugs. A deal had been struck with the Alchemists Guild, and in a matter of weeks the district was already being transformed. The bridge over the canal to Coralward had nearly trippled in width, great branches of green, flowering wood sprouting from the banks on either side and running alongside and beneath the old, neglected stone.The extra lanes were needed, too  every morning saw apprentices carefully loading dozens upon dozens of carts full of sealed casks, each full of some new reagent or catalyst Cousin Hylah or her fellows thought had potential. 

A Gardener was occasionally visible in the flesh, too  or if not the flesh, then at least the distinctive loam-dark robes and gleaming white mask. Some came to speak with the alchemists, others to look at the experimental gardens already flowering flowering into a thousand different colors, so sweet and fragrant they had begun to overpower the stench the district was infamous for (though still far from bearing fruit). A few all but made their home in the Guild Ward, tending to the ash white saplings which now lined major streets, skeletal branches already reaching up to the sky and out to each other. 

And some, of course, tended to the refugees. 

Weeks after the wraiths had poured into Silver Street, the flow of survivors had slowed to a trickle  anyone who the Shaitan had allowed to live this long wasnt likely to be capable of moving under their own power, let alone running  but some few still managed each day. Every one of them needed some degree of healing, so a half dozen public houses and plazas had been repurposed as clinics. 

The white flesh and vermilion flowers of the bone-coral marked each one for any who might need aid, the living flesh growing over and reinforcing whatever structures were already there. Creating shrines to life, where the Gardeners tending them nurtured cysts and blisters of every remedy someone might require. Soon they were tending to the sprains and burns of apprentices and labourers as well, and giving meals and succor to the destitute before a home could be found for them in the ever-rising tenements over the bridge in Coralward. 

Many, especially those whod just escaped the Shaitans wrath, looked at the burly, club-bearing acolytes and saw in a moment that if the revanents truly attacked they would be butchered in minutes. A rumor quickly started spreading  spreading even faster, when it wasnt denied  that some pact had been struck, that the Gardeners had sold their soul and agreed not to oppose the tide of death, if they were allowed to tend to the survivors in peace.

Some were outraged, betrayed, went on to the Forum to hear the Legions recruiters and take their coin.

Most just looked to the High Fane, and considered themselves lucky in their choice of refuge. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Across Ardakand  or at least the districts that dont violently turn them away  the Gardeners dole out meals to the needy, working tirelessly to prevent a famine until the harvest arrives. 

On this day they are accompanied by criers, setting up on crates or the back of carts and yelling to the city at large as it eats. 

_

Oh people of Beloved Ardakand!

You have heard what the jagged knives of paradise have done, the knight of shadows they butchered beneath the dawning son. You have turned your face from them, as is your right. 

You have heard what the raptors of industry say, their demand that the great and good among you let that be justice enough, and not fall upon the hunters of the dead like scavengers. 

We have no sword or canon to back our words, but if you hold us in any esteem, we beg of you to hear the harpies words. War is butchery, the City ill needs more of it. If the Mortalists have erred in their aim, it does not mean the City has no need of them. Who, after all, could take their place?
_

*
Morale 9*

*Spoiler: Slayers*
Show



Hunters of Ash,

You have seen the pact we have struck with the hungry dead, and know that they see with our eyes. Do not speak your aims, and know that we can not arm you. 

But I would still aid you, however I might. If you intend to carry on, we can provide. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



You could presumably read my messages last turn, so youre aware of the deal I agreed to with the Shaitan to, well, not die. As such Im afraid I cant provide any esp. But if youre looking to trade for permanent or temporary morale or military, I can absolutely help with that, and provide some temp mor to cover trade costs as required.





*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Welcome to Coralward! Am hoping Tidemaze was friendly? 

Welcome to Guild Ward too, but we are all newcomers there. Still, are neighbours twice over now, makes proper helping each other much easier! Have included deals, tell me if any would work?

But also, two things. 

First is, would like to make deal with Fuxi snakes, go through Tidemaze with shipments back and forth. Is alright with you?

Second, does your Wolf have plans for Mills? Had thought priests or soldiers would have taken it, but mostly cannot just abandon them for wraiths to butcher. 
-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


So, deals
For 3 Eco I can provide 1 point of any permanent stat 
For 1 permanent point of Eco, Esp or Art I will provide a matching point of any stat, and 1 point of temporary morale to cover the trade transaction code on your end 
If youre short on eco but want to buy more stats, for 4 points instead of 3 can accept art or esp, or at significantly worse rates other stats as well.

----------


## Eldan

*Semper aeternus*
Time vanished, in the labyrinth. Somewhere, many levels above them, the sun might shine, or it might be night, but down here, there was only the small brazier and the shifting mist that rose from the vents in the chambers corner, almost alive in the shifting flames. They each knelt under the ancestors thrones, 
Kukuyus knees still hurt, though she had been doing this for many years. Briefly, she glanced over at Umaq. Kukuyu, at least, was granted a pillow to kneel on, because her ancestor was honoured. Umaqs was not, and so he knelt on the floor. And because he was dutiful and did not want to burden another with his bond, he was old, stick-thin, with shaking limbs. 
Days must have passed. She no longer felt hungry and finally, the light-headedness was coming on that promised the presence of the ancestors. She leaned towards the brazier, took one last breath of the smoke and let the ancestor enter her. 
Four of them had gathered today. The dead rarely moved out of their chambers, where they could be surrounded by their servants, their mementoes of past life, four of them in the same chamber at once was a momentous occasion, and these were four of the greatest. 



As always, Quri was the first to speak. This one is Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar, the blinding bright jewel, the false leader, speaking through her chosen vessel, Yupanqui Kukuyu. Her pose erect, her veil pure white and slightly translucent, showing her ribs. For once, her jewels were few and tasteful. Here, she did not have to wear the ostentatious royal mask and crown that the outsiders would see. Dutifully, the other three vessels bowed to her.

Next spoke Kun. This one is Sinchi Pachakunya Age of Thunder, whose foot only threads on ruins, the warmaster, speaking through his chosen vessel, Yupanqui Usqullu. As always, Kun had his head bent forward, glowering out from under a helmet in the style of the Khan-Conquerors legions, hands balled into fists over the blade that had been laid across his knees. Dutifully, the other three vessels saluted him. 

Next spoke Illari. This one is Sinchi Illari Qispi, the radiant dawn of freedom, who speaks to the spider at dawn and dusk, who alone shall remain in the new world when all else is ash, speaking through her chosen vessel, Yupanqui Khallwa. Illari had been garlanded in dried red and blue flowers, across her shoulders and through her eye sockets, her bones and teeth polished by her descendants. She had always been the most popular of all of them, and just getting her away from her worshippers for a few days for a meeting was a minor miracle. Dutifully, the other three vessels sang a syllable of praise. 

Chas was the last to speak, his voice the tremulous whisper of an old man. This one is Chasnakawi, who was blind, who bent to the Khan. This one has no titles. This one speaks through his condemned vessel, Umaq. Chas was unadorned, wrapped in simple cloth, his eyes deep and sad, his face resigned. Dutifully, the other three vessels spat at his feet.

Minutes passed, as the vessels breathed heavily and the ancestors sat, patiently. Then, Illari made to speak: 
Honored Spider has spoken to Elder Mother Earth. She has been lonely ever since the sky smote her Ghostwise Children. She is willing to keep this one safe and cherished.
The others nodded, and more minutes passed. 
Kun made to speak: Brother Honour has departed these lands, and with him, the Mandate of Heaven has passed. The Supay walk the land, and the city burns. Already, they have desecrated the High Fane. The rest of the city will soon follow, as the outsiders tear each other apart.
Chas did not speak. 
Quri spoke last. This one is ready to don the Pretender Crown and speak to the outsiders. This one has drawn up a list of candidates.

***

The messages which are sent out are unreadable at first. Thick ropes of spider silk, with series of knots and bifurcations. Clearly some kind of code, but one none can read. Then, hours later, old priests of the spider arrive, separately, to read out the messages to their recipients. 

*Morale [6]*

The Gudite Warcamp
*Spoiler*
Show

We would speak to you, but we should do so in a safer place. If you would send an ambassador to speak to us, we would make it worth your time. Know that we are watching your progress in this city favourably. We know that you have read the Founding Stone, and that you hold Ar-Rashada. We know more about both, for we saw the founding of this city. 

-Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar, High Lord of the Aranea

OOC: They are willing to pay you esp, mil or mor, if you are willing to send a VIP for a PM. 



Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Cousins and Hail the Immortal Flesh
We remember the one you serve from old times, and would speak to you, but we must do it away from prying eyes and years. If you would send an ambassador to speak to us, we would make it worth your time. Know that we look favourably upon all you have done for this city and its inhabitants and would aid you in your further endeavours. 

-Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar, High Lord of the Aranea

OOC: They are willing to pay you esp, mil or mor, if you are willing to send a VIP for a PM. 


Slayers of the Silent Saints
*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Confessors!

We know that by your religion, you hold us as abominations, but we would still speak to you, though it must be in private. For a word, we would trade you a secret greater than many, perhaps: the means of our final death. Know that we think this city has done you wrong, and we would help you right these wrongs, and help you defeat the evil that plagues our city.

-Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar, High Lord of the Aranea

OOC: They are willing to pay you esp, mil or mor, if you are willing to send a VIP for a PM.



The Witch Doctors
*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Vessels of the Loa and hail, the Great Baron!

As you do, we know how it is to serve merely as the vessel of a greater spirit. Would you come speak to us in private, so that the Spider may have word with the Baron, the oldest spirit in the city to its newest arrival? We would make it worth your while.


-Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar, High Lord of the Aranea
OOC: They are willing to pay you esp, mil or mor, if you are willing to send a VIP for a PM.



The Bloodsworn Shaitan
*Spoiler*
Show


Clouds darken the sky,
The stars rain down,
The warriors stagger,
The bones of the hell-hounds tremble,
The porters are silent,
When they see vengeance,
Dawning in fire, 
Feeding on its mothers.

We call, by the vengeance for wrongful death,
We call, by the vengeance of an innocent life cut short,
We call, by the vengeance of the betrayed,
Thrice we call you. 
Open are the doors, undone are the bolts, the messengers are come for thee.

The spiders would have words, we bind you to answer. 

-Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar, High Lord of the Aranea
OOC: They are willing to pay you esp, mil or mor, if you are willing to send a VIP for a PM

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual


The Trickster has only a vague foothold on the city at this time, but he is one of the Eldest Loa.  He goes forth in secret to meet with the God, trusting in audacity and anonymity to shield him, if not the fact the Witch-Doctors' only current enemy were on the verge of a deserved death brought on on part by the ire of those whose lives The Baron had helped....

*Spoiler:  ooc*
Show


The Trickster agrees to negotiate on behalf of The Baron in exchange for Mil


*Spoiler:  To: Hemminghock, Gardeners, Cerebri, Heron and Hippo (Mor 5)*
Show


Concerned Parties, 
While we cannot truthfully claim to regret the fall of The Silent Saints, it is true that they theoretically represented a bulwark against other dangerous elements that were more of an immediate threat to the citizens of this city.

To that end, we feel a responsibility to help fill in the gap they left, even if it was not our hands that felled them, nor was it our shared enemies that chose to target first. 

So we give you an exclusive offer.   We have an ability to, occasionally, open portals anywhere in the city and then move them, effectively connecting any two spots.  This would multiply the purchaser's ability to attack from unexpected angles.   Normally, we would expect comeasurate pay for this effort, at least.

But, for now,  we will offer this service for half of our usual rate or less if it is used against The Shaitan.

The Baron,
Signed by His Vessel, Antoine duLac 

*Spoiler:  OoC*
Show


I completed this LTP, which is usable once per round.  I am offering it to you because three of  you were called out by the SS and I owe a favor to H&H so they get the offer, too.

I am offering it for 4 of any combination of resources or 2 of any combination of resources if it is used against the Shaitan.

*Crossroads bargain:*  The Witch-Doctors can trade exactly 4 INV to other players for the express purpose of making a portal,  and receive payments, without distance or security concerns.

----------


## Writtensanity

Hemminghock Family Company

Mercantile  -  Inhuman -  Barbarian 

MOR 5
*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo: MOR 5*
Show



The men and women sent over to the Hemminghock lines come back significantly more drunk than they left (which is an acheivement in it's own right) and mostly complaining about being bored during the job until the 'post signing' celebrations took place. As it turned out, there hadn't been a battle at all, instead the men had been fitted with Hemminghock Insignias and made to escourt notarys to signings all across the district. Simply a show of force to let everyone know that turning down previously agreed deals at the last minute would be ill-advised. 

Whatever leader was sent over to Hemminghock comes back with a small barrel of moonshine with a letter affixed on top. 

_Howdy Heron & Hippo

Thanks for lendin' us some of your folks to back up the pen pushers. Lord knows our initial move in was a little rocky so we're leanin' on the side of caution for the time bein'.

Hope the factory parts we sent ya are workin' on getting your boys armed. If ya have any questions about how it works, we're just across the bridge. Give us a literal shout. 

As for the comin' month. We're gonna have some deals set up again if you're so inclined. Though our needs will be determined by some conversations we're about to be having with the people around us. Afterall, we can't get many place anymore without a lot of permission. Or some spirit realm bull****. 

Which brings up the first question: Are y'all gonna be offended if we fly over your territory on the way to somewhere this month? Should be able to swing you a friends and family discount if it's the case,

Sally McMonahan, Hemminghock Notary
_





*Spoiler: To the Gudites: MOR 5*
Show



Howdy and thanks for welcomin' us to y'alls neck of the woods. Now that we're across town it looks like there is some payment in order. Like we mentioned before, it's anything you want in terms of resources, we can make anything at this point with little to no change to our current production methods. 

To help keep our promise from before, y'all have permission to trade and move through Hemminghock territory for the express purpose of talkin' to the Eye of Heaven. Let us know if they give ya too much trouble, ya hear? 

Once we've decided how we're settling up, we can shre our offers for this season. 

Tess Hemminghock 

OOC: What stat you want? I owe you a perm point from our deal to get me over here.




*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 5*
Show



Interestin' offer you got there. That said, we ahve our first business here which is to reach out to you and remind ya that we owe you some money.. or some guns or whatever you wanted. Pretty sure you were distracted last month with the funeral rites but we did offer to pay for our expansion into Khudara. So we're here to pay. 

Once we've paid, we can talk other business. 

OOC: What stat do you want? I promised you a perm point. 




*Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains: MOR 5*
Show



Now that we're all cleared up on our borders, it's time for us to open for business. We have whatever you want if it's pointed in the right direction. What are you buyin?

Cecelia

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman  Spiritual  Heroic

Morale 10
*
*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show



Cousin Rao can certainly journey to the Sempiterne tombs, accompanied by an interpreter. We look forward to hearing what you have in mind.

Just what sort of compensation would be most helpful is as yet unclear, but Im sure you will know as soon as we do.




*Spoiler: Legio XX Minotaurus* 
Show



Legion of the bull man!

Will not be long-winded, is plenty of time to talk now that we are almost neighbours. You have some grand working hidden away in Artefactory , yes? Will not lie and say I am not curious, or that my Cousins do not dream of engines and foundires you have sealed away. If you are looking for cooperation or trade, we would love to hear, yes?

But mostly I write to ask if you are safe. The wraiths are not joking matter! Are you prepared for invasion of evil ghosts?

-Cousin Arsat 



*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Legions of the Dog!

Am writing with gratitude for your work, the City is not starving for you soldiers, and is seeming that you are only ones to fight against wraiths. 

Cannot _help_ with fight against wraiths, sorry to say. Is matter of our life or their death, have promised not to arm you. But for anything else, if you have need, would be happy to provide.

Also, does legate have plans for Mills? My Cousins see machinary and greedy, but mostly cannot just abandon them for wraiths to butcher. Had thought priests or your would have taken it already, am not sure if you intend to?

-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


So, offering the following deals for, unfortunately, every stat except Mil (blame the Shaitan)

1. For 1 permanent point of Art, Eco or Esp, can provide a permanent point of another stat, plus 1 morale to cover transaction costs on your end
2. For 3 Eco, or 4 Art or Esp (or theoretically worse rates on other stats which I dont really have anything to use for) will make a permanent stat point for you. If youre buying multiple and there would be a transaction cost on your end, can probably throw you a point of mor to cover it still.

Any interest?

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan

*

*Spoiler: To the House of the Spider (Morale 12)*
Show



_No formal response is given to the Emissary, but they are allowed to leave unharmed. In the days that follow, observant attendants  of which there are many  notice that no Shaitan have been spotted in Charkand. It seems that while the Shaitans attention is occupied elsewhere, the invitation itself  and the respect it conveys - has afforded the House of the Spider a degree of goodwill that will not be easily forgotten._ 



*Spoiler: To Clax Fuxi and the Gudites (Morale 12)*
Show



_The Menagerie is still utter chaos, but the Shaitan have been mostly careful in containing their mess so that it does not bleed into the rest of the University Ward. This time, it is not a human who bears a message, but a small, exotic lizard-like creature, with a scroll tied upon its back. Written in trembling hand  almost certainly under duress  the recipients wonder idly if transcribing the Shaitans message was enough to save the authors life.

YOU HAVE PROVEN YOUR WORTH FOR NOW. 

WE DESIRE DEFENSES AND TRANSPORTATION AND INFORMATION.
_
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Looking for Mor and Inv, preferably the former. I am likely willing to trade my god at midturn to either of you who wants it, and I have 3 ECO Im willing to part with that would buy you a permanent stat point with the Gardeners. Im also willing to cede claims on neutral territory, if both of you are willing to cryptically indicate where your ambitions lie, I am willing to work around what you want (ie not accidentally snipe a territory from either of you when I expand again in future turns).

Im also looking for information, as my enemies move against me, and I count neither of you on that list. Do let me know if Im wrong.




*Spoiler: To Hemminghock (Morale 12)*
Show


The response from the Shaitan who occupy the Theatre District, separated only from the Imperial Court by a few bridges, is swift. In the dead of night, lights are extinguished and a cloying shadow spills forth across the gap. When it recedes, a surprisingly articulate message has been gouged into the walls of the closest countinghouse to the border:

*YOU PROMISE VENGEANCE AGAINST THOSE WHO MARCH AGAINST THE SLAYERS, WHO WOULD END YOU FOR BEING DIFFERENT FROM THEM. AND YET THEY PROMISE DESTRUCTION UPON US AND YOU ARE SILENT. WILL YOU STOP US FROM EXTERMINATING THOSE THAT THREATEN US, OR DOES YOUR NEUTRALITY EXIST ONLY WHEN CONVENIENT?
*


*Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains (Morale 12)*
Show



_The Shaitan continue to keep a respectful distance from the Allottments, and a massive influx of refugees flow in from the Theatre District  it seems that a massacre was largely averted and the Carnivals holdings designated as a safe place for those not holding status or authority. One of these refugees, clearly a skilled orator who cannot seem to stop trembling, brings a message for the Carnivals agents  an offer made in gratitude for laying low those who would have seen the Shaitan laid low. The Carnival presumably wishes to grow and strike down the privileged, and the Shaitan can assist in this._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Prior non-interference stands, but as a thank-you for hitting the Saints, Im offering you Territory 37 uncontested by me assuming the Legion doesnt take it. Ill lean on the Golden Guards and promise destruction if they take it, and Ill leave it up to you to negotiate mustering through the Golden Guards.

I may even have another offer for expansion for you but Im waiting on a response from the GM there, that would be something for next turn.

Im also promising not to mess with the House of Spider, if you have any interest in confederating them.




*Spoiler: To the Custodians of Ash (Morale 0)*
Show



_The Legions soldiers find only ruins and corpses in East Tarbent, once a seat of privilege and prosperity. In the violent red light of the rift that has consumed Lower Tarbent, mocking laughter can be heard echoing over the ward._

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 5*
Show



_Early in the morning, a small set of workers from Hemminghock venture out to the side of the courthouse and deftly cut out the wood that the message has been scrawled out on. By an hour before noon it's been replaced with a new section of wall, and by noon itself the seams where the cuts were made on each side are covered with tasteful comissioned banners showing some of the history of Hemminghock. Rolling fields of wheat and mesas unlike any around Ardakand.

A small boat is sent into the river between distrcts and a messenger throws up a package onto the street controlled by the Bloodsworn, butrefuses to go up to deliver by hand._


Fancy tricks, but please avoid leaving marks on the archetecture. Anyhting y'all do freaks everyone out and it's bad for productivity to have everyone stopping for a prayer the second they walk past a side street. 

As for your point, I don't reckon the Saints have a problem with the wings but I'll ask. Aside from that, the main issue is that you might be misunderstandin' our point. We ain't completely neutral, we're in the market of keeping people around. If you end up as desperate as the Saintswe'll tell the city that you've been banished and that there ain't no point in crushing something when another threat is looming it's head. 

Defunct covens, clans and legions don't buy things afterall. 

Are the Saints good for Ardakand? Probably. Only thing that should be immortal is a well-built business, but stepping in to prevent the Carnival from swingin' for round 2 is more about keepin' a client happy. Ya know?

Speakin' of which, we imagine you're in the market for some marchandise. If you're interested we can push things over the bridge if you make us a decent offer. Usually looking for arms and armaments this early on in the process. 

OOC: Mostly interested in building stats in exchange for temp mil at the moment, but if you have a different idea I'm all ears.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

Solyom had been having a rough day, for a rough week that almost made it up to a rough month, if one was particularly poised to look at things poorly. And it had started off so well too, the people of the city were receptive to the Pantheon, or at least to the handouts that came to those with open ears, and it was _his_ version that they seemed the most attentive to.

	That much would have been fine if he was just a demagogue, as he was just 2 decades ago, so much of his time was spent ranting in a theater or a temples hall, because if enough people heard him all would be well or so he expected, but those days were long past

	He was now an adventurer and his prize was lost, he was a gardener, yet the cave fungus he was keeping seemed like they didnt really need him, growing healthy and strong even when he left for the adventure. Above this he was a head of church for all intent and purposes, no faction was as united as his, but so many problems came with it. For the gods were just as far here as in their land (which is to say, not that much) and right as the dead feuded in his dreams he had lost contact. 

Today he sat and meditated in an attempt to regain it, to no avail. And he knew there'll be none, he had chosen these lodgings for the fragile veil he found there, but now wasn't even capable of feeling the beyond, at least not whitout great rituals.

He felt steps outside though, a reminder that he had other, more mundane roles in his life Alright, maybe no more mundane than gardening. 



	Delilah was having a mediocre day, which was a hefty downgrade from her excellent last month, The speed of her and Jahangirs research thanks to the black stone only barely outpaced the quick learning of their students, who arduously devoured the basics and -Delilah remembered with a proud smile- had to be restricted in their purchases after a few accidents from their independent experiments.  

	The family was doing well in their new quarters sun side of Eirniashs market, and as they (or anyone else for that matter) used the bridge, the usual Toll keepers were accompanied by hulking (if rough) sentinel golems, _her_ sentinel golems.

	She found herself miffed though, and by a sort of inertia soon walked through Solyoms door, who pretended to not hear her as she made her way in front of him, waving a hand in front of unblinking eyes and disappointedly sitting down to thinker with a few bits and pieces.

	Solyom thought of scaring her, but unable to really see the object properly decided to not risk the harm to his house a wrong movement of her hand may cause. With that in mind, he changed postures and awaited patiently for a suitable time to call her attention. Luckily it didn't take too long for her to notice his movement.

         -Sol! Finally awake, what are we eating?

It took some restraint for the priests eyes to not reach back around from below.

         -Running out of food with your responsabilities is a little _too_ careless.

         -Not out of it, just dont feel like cooking.

         -Buy some bread then.

        -...Lone bread?

        - Is what youll get here Could be eating at Daghir's too, another fight?

	-No, no, not this time, just busy, thinks she can teach the beastmen some of her secret punching. That skinny bodyguard

	-Dorian, and you are skinnier, but do go on.

	-Right, Dorian told me its not really going well, so you know, she may as well be unreachable until there are results or there is an emergency.

	Solyom nodded, while many said he embodied the pantheon in some ways, and he denied, there was no question Daghir was a paragon of Gulldrs values the good and the bad. 

	He stood up to the kitchen and moved the conversation away from the topic before any rants (on his part) about the othodox Western religion (in comparison to the teachings brought with them).

 - Whats that?

        - Ughh, dont get me started

	- Well

	- You know this Hemmingcock people? 

	Solyom smiled -never heard of them

- Really?... oh right, ha...ha, Im being serious here, this right here -  She waved at the set of steel bits and pieces she had been fiddling with- Is a gun, well, it used to be one anyway, one of the bridge guards from the library had it, and I kept my eye out, on the way here, several more did too.

- So? one of the leaders probably bought in bulk, whats the issue?

-Whats the issue? look, the gun is decent enough, Ill grant, not my specialty, but my artillery guy seemed to like it, but after having inspected it, I can say with full confidence that's because it _has_ to be good to amazing, because of this! -She raised a small bit of dust with her hand, about half falling off due to the sudden motion- This powder is horrible, abyssmal, may as well be dirt! Here I am, refining the best gunpowder in the city, if not in the empire! and some ungrateful wannabe Daghir goes and buys this crap!!?? not to mention all the others buying this _travesty_.

-Mmm I can imagine how youd be annoyed, so let me take your mind off it, how do you feel about house Arannea?

-Never heard of them -...- Just kidding, creepy, dont really like spiders for a start, nor the undead for an end, they were quite chummy with the alchemists guild in Rialta, at least here I get to ignore them.

Solyom stepped away from the cooking pot and reached for a couple of scrolls engraved with the heraldry of two very particular families. With a bit of self satisfaction he threw them Delilahs way.

-Daghir is busy, but she trusts you, so Ill let you pick one, and I'll get the other.

Delilah didnt quite catch on with just the heraldry, but quickly grimaced when she read the names of those who wrote them, and after much pondering chose House Aranea.

	-Excellent choice... I forgot to mention, that one constitutes a visit to the honored dead halls.- Delilah gulped- And well be having stew.

	Most of the rest of Delilahs afternoon was spent mulling over her choice, tinkering with the borrowed firearm, and prodding Solyom for which option he disliked (he had to dislike one, terrible people they were). At the end of the day Delilah had her choice, and incidentally was fully convinced someones god had it out for her. Solyom, for his part, could at least begin to tolerate how bad the week had been so far. 

*Morale: 6
Rep: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*PCs*

*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family Company*
Show

Greetings Miss Heminghock,

Please, given some of the neighbours around, we couldn't ask for anyone better than your kin. I'll even reciprocate the offer if anyone causes you trouble. As for the payment, we'll take some workforce to build shrines with(Inv) then, and please do let us hear your offers.

Destia's bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan.


*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show

Greetings snake-kin,

Congratulations on your bounty, and thanks for the help sealing the rift, Charkrand has become a hotspot of sorts between us and the Witch doctors, but we'd be open to helping you find things further east, at the very least we can tell anyone who may need to know of it.

We intend to take the ruins in Khudara (7), as our geomancers benefit from distance. In the same way, we need your own craft to head east, in particular near the eye of heaven, so do let us know if it is available.

Gulldr's warmth,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr. 

OOC: taking over the Shaitan's old turf in Khudar, you still get the top though, troops on the ground is 90% of ownership if you want some land in Charkrand (though let me know so I can have you _not_  crash with the witch doctors). And I'll like to buy some midturn art for portals, since I want to do a full 15 inv clear and that kind of puts a damber on them, do let me know what you want out of it.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the inmortal Flesh*
Show

Warm greetings cousin Arsat,

Although our reception by the weaver's could have been better, once we started talking all is good, and the beastmen have been nearly as kind as you.

Be our guest, we would not impede you to reach a friend, same for the mills, our eye goes further east, even if it has the same concerns. As for any deals, you'll have to excuse us until I can commute, I don't know if you share the god of the sky cousin but ours are far and I wouldn't make such without at least a bit of their input.

Songs born of Eirn,
Solyom, Leviatan.

OOC: Totally interested in buying the permanent stats, but I'll get back to you after midturn.



*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show

A falcon is sent back, dropping a paper tied to a stone, with a single phrase "We will consider it."


*NPCs*

*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show

High lords of the Aranea,

Your kind words and gaze honour us, and one of the best amongst our number will join you, let such a step guide us to further cooperation.

Songs born of Eirn,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr. 

OOC: PM approved, Delilah to be sent.

----------


## Eldan

*House Aranea* [PM]

The Witch-Doctors
*Spoiler*
Show


The Trickster's Vessel is lead into Sempiterne with some secrecy, through a quiet side door, and then down an increasingly complex system of barely-lit corridors, into the underground. Finally, there is an open chamber in the maze: two figures are here: one quite obviously a skeleton, with only scraps of skin clinging to it, but wrapped in white, almost translucent silk, and decorated with a dazzling amount of golden jewelry and a crown with eight thin points, made to resemble spider legs. The other is a young woman, perhaps twenty years old, kneeling at the skeleton's feet. 
"This one is Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar, High Lord of the Aranea, speaking through her chosen vessel, Yupanqui Kukuyu. We welcome you, Trickster, and your chosen vessel. 
After greetings are exchanged, the young woman continues to speak, though so far as can be told, the skeleton above her has not moved, spoken, communicated in any way. 
"We have invited you here to talk to you about the Sky, and the Empire. The great Khan founded the Empire on the principle that all, whether they are humans, gods or spirits, should bow to him, and his Sky God. One of the first to be conquered by him was the Honoured Spider, our God, who once ruled this city. And for hundreds of years, that's how it was: we were conquered, and our god had to serve the Sky. Now, the Empire has lost the Mandate of Heaven. This is our chance: we would break the Sky's hold on the Empire entirely. Free men and gods and spirits from his tyranny.
Your spirits are powerful, and they are free, or they have been so far. If the Mandate of Heaven is restored, then the Sky will return to full power, if the Sky returns to full power and once again acts through an Emperor with his favour, he would once again be an immortal tyrant enslaving all other spirits. Including yours. The Baron, the Trickster... they would be enslaved by the Sky. So we wish to ask you directly: would you help us fight for freedom?"

OOC: You receive a free 2 t.mil for use this turn, for agreeing to meet them. This is a unit of Ruinwalkers, silent, heavily armed, masked soldiers who are rumoured to be undead. 



Tthe Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show


Cousin Rao is lead into Sempiterne with some secrecy, through a quiet side door, and then down an increasingly complex system of barely-lit corridors, into the underground. Finally, there is an open chamber in the maze: two figures are here: one quite obviously a skeleton, with only scraps of skin clinging to it, but wrapped in white, almost translucent silk, and decorated with a dazzling amount of golden jewelry and a crown with eight thin points, made to resemble spider legs. The other is a young woman, perhaps twenty years old, kneeling at the skeleton's feet. 
"This one is Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar, High Lord of the Aranea, speaking through her chosen vessel, Yupanqui Kukuyu. We welcome you, Cousin Rao, vessel of the Flesh."
After greetings are exchanged, the young woman continues to speak, though so far as can be told, the skeleton above her has not moved, spoken, communicated in any way. 
"We have invited you here to talk to you about the Sky, and the Empire. The great Khan founded the Empire on the principle that all, whether they are humans, gods or spirits, should bow to him, and his Sky God. One of the first to be conquered by him was the Honoured Spider, our God, who once ruled this city. And for hundreds of years, that's how it was: we were conquered, and our god had to serve the Sky. Now, the Empire has lost the Mandate of Heaven. This is our chance: we would break the Sky's hold on the Empire entirely. Free men and gods and spirits from his tyranny.
You, Cousins, represent a puzzle to us. Even with our collected experience, we Ancients do not know exactly whom you serve, though we have some ideas. Until now, you have managed to keep free of the Sky's attention, but if the Mandate is reinstated, if the Sky returns to full power and once again acts through an Emperor with his favour, you, too, would have to serve, now that you are acting in the open. Serve an immortal, divine tyrant. We think that, like the Spider, you would not wish to see yourself and your God enslaved again to the Sky. So we wish to ask you directly: would you help us fight for freedom? "



Gudite Warcamp
*Spoiler*
Show


Delilah is lead into Sempiterne with some secrecy, through a quiet side door, and then down an increasingly complex system of barely-lit corridors, into the underground. Finally, there is an open chamber in the maze: two figures are here: one quite obviously a skeleton, with only scraps of skin clinging to it, but wrapped in white, almost translucent silk, and decorated with a dazzling amount of golden jewelry and a crown with eight thin points, made to resemble spider legs. The other is a young woman, perhaps twenty years old, kneeling at the skeleton's feet. 
"This one is Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar, High Lord of the Aranea, speaking through her chosen vessel, Yupanqui Kukuyu. We welcome you, Delilah Fairweather,  Geomancer of the Gudites."
After greetings are exchanged, the young woman continues to speak, though so far as can be told, the skeleton above her has not moved, spoken, communicated in any way. 
"We have invited you here to talk to you about the Sky, and the Empire. The great Khan founded the Empire on the principle that all, whether they are humans, gods or spirits, should bow to him, and his Sky God. One of the first to be conquered by him was the Honoured Spider, our God, who once ruled this city. And for hundreds of years, that's how it was: we were conquered, and our god had to serve the Sky. Now, the Empire has lost the Mandate of Heaven. This is our chance: we would break the Sky's hold on the Empire entirely. Free men and gods and spirits from his tyranny.
You are foreigners, and newcomers to this city. You have not seen it under the Mandate, and your gods have never been servants. But if the Mandate is reinstated by those who are loyal to the Sky... then the Sky will once again have a Vessel-Emperor to enact his will upon Earth. We will once again have an immortal, eternal, divine tyrant, who rules over all other gods and spirits. And now that you are here, he would not spare your Gods. He would try to extend his domain over Gulldr, too, as he has over the Gods of so many other peoples before.
So we wish to ask you directly: Would you fight with us, for our freedom and that of our gods? To prevent the return of the Tyrant Sky?"

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*Inhuman  Spiritual  Heroic

Morale 10
*
*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show



Friend Snake!

Have asked wolf-priests, and they have agreed to let us pass through their territory for trade and peace. So, I am wondering if you are in need of aid or help in becoming establish properly, given the angry ghosts in university with you. If you think we can make deal, I would be happy to, take look?

-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



So, offering the following

-1 point of permanent Eco or Art from you; 1 permanent point of anything from me + 1 temp morale to cover your transaction costs
-3 points of Eco, or 4 points of Art or Esp from your ; 1 permanent point of anything from me 
-If you come across a god you think Id find useful, depending on how good the pact would probably be willing to give you 1-3 permanent stat points for the chance to take it 
-If you find any nexuses, would be willing to pay _extremely_ well for the route to them.

Better deals potentially available for long-term trading partners and those who do good for the City




*
PRIVATE  GM ONLY 
*
*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show



An uneducated observer might have thought that Cousin Raos attendant was their bodyguard  certainly, the acolyte was a broader, taller and more surefooted than his charge. (Of course, anything Rao needed protection from wouldnt be much phased by one burly former dockworker.)

When the two of them were led into the audience chamber, the acolyte rather froze up for a moment taking in his surrondings. When he recovered, he gave a hurried and awkward bow to the skeleton. Rao, for their party, just swayed slightly where they stood.

When Yupanqui Kukuyu finished speaking there was a pause, just long enough to be awkward, and then Rao began to reply, a human voice overlaid with the chattering of a dozen dozen squirming rodents, their chorus somehow matching and amplifying its words.

a garden burned and butchered life slain and bound within its rotting corpse tyrants of shadow and sky enemies of the bloom we would not see them return we would be free to grow and build and you to hunt and weave

After a moment of silence, the acolyte supplied Cousin Rao is intrigued by what you might have planned, and probably willing to help, honoured Elder




*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show



Passing, beyond being super curious to find out what god Ill get

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Rep: barbarian-spiritual-Martial*

*Spoiler: Sepiterme Aranea- PM*
Show

Delilah followed along with a reasonable facade of confidence, carrying a small puzzle box on her hands as she was led in, in the hopes that they'll be left supiscious of it if she didn't pull it out midway through.

She got far more antsy when she caught sight of the skeleton, and began working the puzzle in her hands, making sure to look at the pair (in the middle of them, she wasn't quite sure who to make eye contact with), and bowing slightly at the introduction.

"That'd be Fairway... Your highness" She put much thought on what Daghir would do while the representative of Aranea spoke, she came prepared for a trade agreement, a recognition of vassaldom if Aranea knew their place _not_ something like this, she didn't really _have_ gods, beyond a prayer here and there for good luck or blending in, and to make things worst her puzzle was nearly done (or at least it felt that way). Nearly at the same time as they finished speaking and after two repeats on her mind to get them right, she replied "We would oppose a rising hegemon of course, and would appreciate your help while doing it. But given that the warbands lean so far from the sky anyway, I assume you didn't call us just for something so reactive..."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Dunno if you are doing the LTPs before confederation thing, but this is me trying to get them to spill it if we are.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Private GM message*
Show



The Baron would see himself as Emperor, but that is a fool's dream. And truly he is a fool, for he trusted me to bargain on his behalf. And so I shall:

He will stand by my word. And my word is:

The Loa stand with you!


*Spoiler:  Hemminghock Mor 5*
Show


If you feel a debt to us, we will accept payment in the form of military aide, should that medium be acceptable.  We appreciate your attitude of rectitude, it is a credit to your house.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*


*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors (Morale: 5)*
Show

To the Baron,

We apreciate the offer. But sadly lack the ability to make use of it now. As much as the Shaitan are a scourge on the city they are also very powerful, and we lack the numbers to assault them alone.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family Company (Morale: 5)*
Show

Dear Sally McMonahan,

We would be happy to provide you access through our neiborhoods as our cooperation last month was quite gratifiying. In fact we are in need of some additional coin this month. So please let us know if you require our services.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: The Temple of the Sky (Morale: 5)*
Show

Most righteous Flamen Caelestis,

Our shamans have reported that progress on the project is proceeding well. We are glad of that. However we find the events in the High Fane most unfortunate. Truly we did not expect the Shaitan to be able to traverse the Spirit World like that. We would move to rectify the situation if you would allow it.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*Spoiler: Midturn (GM)*
Show

Targeting the Bloodsworn Shaitan this turn, obviously.

Very curious what god I end up getting.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 7
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings Rift Sealers,

We are sorry about the mix up in communications. If we knew you would be contesting the rift we could have coordinated. 

However things seem to be working out for us at least in this section of the city. Are we still good to take (12) and (6)? We do not wish to impose and we understand things have changed since last month.

Also, as our public message states, if you find the attentions of a god you do not wish. As for our priests they will most likely be sent out in return for gods to feed Fuxi, Contact us.



*Spoiler: Gardeners*
Show

Greetings my Earthy Friends,

Your deal is very enticing. We would take advantage of that at any other time but are very strapped this month for resources. We would counter with another offer that if you find the attentions of a god that does not fit your style we will willingly pay for its attention. 

We will be interested in your deals next month?



*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

Greetings,

As you can see with our public message we are looking for gods and willing to make deals so we are open to this. We would be willing to make you a portal or send you priests to use. We could also offer the knowledge of your enemies to you for several months if you wish. 

Also we would like to confirm that you are indeed leaving our ward this month for more fertile lands?



*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Greetings Residents of the Great City,

It has come to our attention that a great eclipse is coming to the city! While we are excited about the opportunities this may bring the Great Fuxi we know there are many that come to the unwilling attention of the gods. We descendants of the Great Fuxi are very skilled in the ways of making the most of unwanted gods! 

If you have a gods attention that you do not wish for then contact us and we will offer a tidy sum or another deal in return!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If you don't want your god this midturn then contact us. We want it.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show

 Not doing anything this midturn.

----------


## Eldan

*House Aranea* 

Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show

Yupanqui Kukuyu pauses for a second, closing her eyes, before replying.
"The honoured High Lord Goldenstar says that it is not feasible to strike at the Sky itself. The gods are too distant and that particular one too strong. And even those gods who have been slain always return, in time. 

No, what we must do is remove their servants, the Flamen and the Pontifex, preferably before they join any of the rising factions in the city. Of course, openly striking at these servants of the divine and the empire would be unwise. The Sky still commands the largest religion in the city, and the population would likely rise up and lynch us, if they saw as strike at the heart of all that is pure and right in the city. 

We have, however, developed an alternative plan. Clan Fuxi has recently demonstrated a very interesting new technique, which we think could be combined with some traditions of the Weaver's Guild..."

OOC: House Aranea has an ambitious plan for an LTP that would allow them to replace certain NPCs with copies, instead of just assassinating them. This would have the effect of keeping the assassination secret, for a while (though not forever, there is an increasing chance the deception would be spotted) and weakening any actions the doppelgänger is part of, as well as providing leverage for infiltration. 
They will need mainly ESP for this. A lot of ESP. ART would work too. 

Also, they are offering you two temporary stat points of your choice between Mil, Esp or Mor this turn for the PM. Please indicate your choice. 
Alternatively, they can offer you access to their 10 ESP to read messages of one faction of your choice. 



The Gudite Warcamp [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show


Yupanqui Kukuyu pauses for a second, closing her eyes, before replying.
"Nothing reactive, no. We have a plan prepared. Now, you must first understand that we aren't talking about a _new_ Hegemon rising. Merely a new name on an old tradition, a new vessel for a tyrannical sky god who has been doing this for centuries. But the God itself can not be removed. Such a thing has been tried, and it has proven impossible. Someone will take the title of Emperor of the Sky, ruling from the Throne of Heaven and Earth, and it would be the Sky ruling things once again, as it always has. 

No, what we must do is remove their servants, the Flamen and the Pontifex, preferably before they join any of the rising factions in the city. Of course, openly striking at these servants of the divine and the empire would be unwise. The Sky still commands the largest religion in the city, and the population would likely rise up and lynch us, if they saw as strike at the heart of all that is pure and right in the city. 

We have, however, developed an alternative plan. Clan Fuxi has recently demonstrated a very interesting new technique, which we think could be combined with some traditions of the Weaver's Guild..."

OOC: House Aranea has an ambitious plan for an LTP that would allow them to replace certain NPCs with copies, instead of just assassinating them. This would have the effect of keeping the assassination secret, for a while (though not forever, there is an increasing chance the deception would be spotted) and weakening any actions the doppelgänger is part of, as well as providing leverage for infiltration. 
They will need mainly ESP for this. A lot of ESP. ART would work too. 

Also, they are offering you two temporary stat points of your choice between Mil, Esp or Mor this turn for the PM. Please indicate your choice. Alternatively, they can offer you access to their 10 ESP to read messages of one faction of your choice. 



The Witch Doctors [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show


Yupanqui Kukuyu pauses for a second, closing her eyes, before replying.

"The High Lord Goldenstar is amused and delighted at your assent, before you even know the plan. Let us tell you, then. 

You must be aware how exceptionally difficult it is to permanently remove even a minor spirit. Nevermind a god as major as the Sky. The High Lords have contemplated this for centuries, and discarded such plans. The Sky itself can not be touched. 

What we must do is remove their servants, the Flamen and the Pontifex, preferably before they join any of the rising factions in the city. Of course, openly striking at these servants of the divine and the empire would be unwise. The Sky still commands the largest religion in the city, and the population would likely rise up and lynch us, if they saw as strike at the heart of all that is pure and right in the city. 

We have, however, developed an alternative plan. Clan Fuxi has recently demonstrated a very interesting new technique, which we think could be combined with some traditions of the Weaver's Guild..."

OOC: House Aranea has an ambitious plan for an LTP that would allow them to replace certain NPCs with copies, instead of just assassinating them. This would have the effect of keeping the assassination secret, for a while (though not forever, there is an increasing chance the deception would be spotted) and weakening any actions the doppelgänger is part of, as well as providing leverage for infiltration. 
They will need mainly ESP for this. A lot of ESP. ART would work too. 

Also, they are offering you two temporary stat points of your choice between Mil, Esp or Mor this turn for the PM. Please indicate your choice. Alternatively, they can offer you access to their 10 ESP to read messages of one faction of your choice. 



The Temple of the Sky to the Heron [10]
*Spoiler*
Show

Honored Adovate Minoo

There is nothing we would more wish to see. Of course we are granting you any access you need. We do not allow you to pass through, we _beg_ you to do so and cleanse the Fane. 

Your servant,
The Flamen Caelestis

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Witch-Doctors Midturn GM only*
Show



The Witch-Doctors would like Mil from House Aranea in exchange for the private message. 

Midturn actions-

The Witch-Doctors start raising a portal to map area 12 in Charkand, across the bay from the Mire.  This area was set aside for them by the Gudites and they intend to use it as a staging ground for future actions.  This action costs 4 INV.

The Baron commits his 3 ECO to delving, as well as an additional 2 MIL and 5 INV.

----------


## Eldan

*The Legio Aquila to the Golden Guard* [8]

*Spoiler*
Show


Hail, Chemosh, Leader of the Guardians

Of course. Perhaps, instead of assisting with a training, we should work out a way for some of your golems to join the patrolling units as heavy support. Details, I am sure, that can be worked out.

Let us instead come to the other point of your message, that being a proper budget, and the exact plan of what we are trying to put in place.

We intend to revive an old tradition in the city that has not been in effect for centuries, that of a dedicated internal city militia. Reclaiming the rights of the city militia would not only allow us to have forces that patrol all districts without violating the prohibition against legion troops entering the city, it would also allow us to set up watch stations at regular intervals in the city, at least one in every ward. While we would not have troops present everywhere, of course, and not a full force, it would still allow us to much more quickly to various emergencies. Please find more detailed plans attached.

Your Servant and the City's, 
legate Aurelius

OOC: The LTP they are proposing would allow the Legion (and whoever confederates with them) to largely ignore distance penalties for straight military attacks, due to both having experience in rapidly moving through the city and advance troops already in place. Additionally, it should allow them to move forces through the city much more stealthily, if necessary, allowing them to hide the fact that they are mustering. 

To finalize this, they would need an additional 30 MIL, though as with all LTPs, ART can be substituted. Upon completion, they would be willing to Confederate.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

The Bloodsworn Shaitan

*Spoiler: to Clan Fuxi (Morale 12)*
Show



That is acceptable, we will discuss your compensation later.

Using the 4 Inv now and the information, will either compensate you with a god or by other means of your choice, to be determined later. 




*Spoiler: Midturn (GM Only)*
Show



Reminder that passive defense has been boosted to 14, so midturn results should come as that (I think?).

Mustering to the Marble Ward. 

Opening a portal from 48-2.

Opening a portal from 30-68 using the Inv provided by Clan Fuxi.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*


*Spoiler: Midturn (GM)*
Show

Delve with 8 Inv, 1 t Inv, and Minoo T3 Inv VIP. Should be a total of 15.

Edit: Almost forgot. Spend 1 eco for the pact.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Morale: 6

Reputation: Barbarian-Spiritual-Martial*

*PCs*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of The White Snake*
Show

Is hi...our bad, really, when we heard about your intent it was thought you'd send a small expedition to support the Hippo's forces, no one but Solyom feels strongly about the matter. 

I personally appreciate the clever preparations. We are good for 6 and 12, as our previous deal delineated, we'll be sure to brief the other interested parties, hopefully there is no problem.

We'll be very skeptical of Imperial gods once your aid for our portals comes, be sure of it.

Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

noting on thread 4 Inv for a portal in exchange for a god or 4 stats, as agreed



*NPCs*

*Spoiler: House Aranea PM*
Show

Delilah took the chance to "surreptitiously" (she managed to avoid whistling), change her completed puzzle for a new one from her pocket during the tirade about the spider's powerlessness against the sky... She wasn't really liking the odds here, but her endgame was Daghir's so it really didn't matter what these gods were capable of, so long as it fit into _less than Gulldr_ "You have our interest, if I lack the understanding Clan Fuxi may have on the details... We actually lack a lot of the understanding Clan Fuxi may have, if you could grant that for my visit"

OOC: taking the look at Clan Fuxi, I'd help make that LTP, so long as I know the cost and didn't know how to add this but if other factions don't just all want mil I'd like to buy the service of the leftover ruinwalkers for esp.





*Midturn*

*Spoiler: GM Only*
Show

4 Mor to be sacrificed for the Belligerent Knight again, since Cultist is low and I half expect him to get cutesy and try to take it away. (will try to think of something interesting so we don't end up repeating)

Solyom (lvl 2 Inv) (4/15), 5 Inv (9/15) and 6 T.Inv (15/15, hit something).

Solyom is troubled, the loss of the heart, and the separation from the spiritual energy that so easily comes to him have weighted heavily on him, but as he has ever done, the Leviatan wanders on, the collection of Schisms generously called a clergy for the Warband right behind him in body, ritual and spirit, the only good thing they acquired from the heart endeavour (as far as he is concerned) travelling right behind him, in the form of the wretched spirits either born of that rift or molded into chaotic form by its energies, and in that malleable state easily used by the Gudite priests, accostumed to dealing with spirits with the subtlety of a hammer.

Opening a portal from 52 to 69 with 4 Inv that GoC is supposedly sending (paying with either the god or 4 stats).

The Gudites Muster to Khudara.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio Cerberus
Morale 12*

Midturn
*Spoiler*
Show

5 Inv to open a portal between 16 and 30


OOC: More messages and responses to come along tomorrow!

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: MIDTURN GM*
Show



Spending 3 ECO on the pact with LORD BUSINESS

Additionally mustering to DASHIR

----------


## Eldan

*Midturn 3*

Witch Doctors [2]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal opened from 2-12

With all major spirits absent from the Spirit world, the Baron takes the time to instead carefully map out some of the major pathways and connections between its many separate lands, which are well known to him, but shift and distort in respose to events in the real world. Nailing down exactly where the Hedge, the Mirror Lakes, the Long River or the Labyrinth are will make future exploration much easier. 

Gain: 3 t.eco, 4 t.inv, 3t.art, 2 XP for the Baron
Progress on next major treasure: 7/10



The Bloodsworn Shaitan [14]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal locations not specified?


The Heron and the Hippo [5]
*Spoiler*
Show




As the sun turns black in the Eclipse and invisible spirits pour out into the world of the living, Minoo takes the opportunity to try and map a part of the spirit world that is usually too dangerous to explore, but is now uniquely open. The border between the two worlds is described in many ways, as impressions of the spirit world are always personal and shifting. Some compare it to the still surface of a pond, a mirror, or a membrane. But most commonly, it is called the Hedge. Experienced travellers pass through it as quickly as possible, in less than a second, to reach the deeper reaches of the spirit world. It is a place of thorns and twisting, confusing corridors, that traps and weakens unprepared travellers until the roaming predator spirits find them. 
These predator spirits are absent, haunting the mortal world instead. And so, with enough power to armour herself, Minoo plunges into the maze, through thorns, roots and branches, corridor after corridor, until she can map out the circular patterns that form shape of the labyrinth and lead her towards the center. It takes a weak, but finally, she finds it: a seemingly unremarkable knot of smooth roots, that forms the very heart of the Hedge, the one point in the labyrinth that is stable and never changes. 
Holding this point could make it much easier to travel between the worlds in the future. 

Gain 9 bonus XP on Minoo, 6 t.art, 2 t.eco, 1 t.inv
All danger negated by event, but still get bonus XP from one negated danger
Discovered: Heart of the Hedge, the Nexus of Invocation


Gudite Warcamp [6]
*Spoiler*
Show




The spirit world is eerily silent. Empty landscapes where nothing moves, where even the trees are still and no wind stirs, all under the black sun of the eclipse. The Gudites and their spirit attendants move for what feels like weeks, encountering no one and nothing except empty forests, empty hills, empty grey beaches, even empty city streets. They pick up useful bits and pieces, anyway, but there is nothing major, nothing that seems to justify the expense.
Until, at the height of the eclipse, the party sees a distant light through the trees of an underwise unremarkable forest, red and yellow, flickering like firelight. There is a plant, growing in a beam of sunlight that falls through the canopy. A plant seemingly made of pure gold, wreathed in flame, carrying at its top a single, golden seed. 

Gain: 4 t.inv, 5 t.art, 4 t.eco
Gain the Phoenix Seed (artifact): 

The Phoenix Seed is a tiny, hard, golden kernel, not unlike a hazelnut in shape. It is permanently surrounded an orange-golden flame, which feels warm, but not painful to the touch. When put on a person's chest, the seed slowly, painlessly, merges into their flesh, until it finds their heart. From then on, the person with the heart is protected from injury and disease. And even more significantly: if the person carrying the seed should _die_, they will instead explode in a burst of white-hot fire, then be reborn from the ashes. 
The seed is the subject of many legends, as the plant on which it grows bears fruit less than once a century. It has been carried by some of the most famous heroes of past centuries.

The Phoenix Seed is a piece of equipment that can be given to any VIP. While they have it, that VIP can not be injured in any way. Additionally, if that VIP is assassinated or otherwise dies, they are immediately reborn, negating the assassination, gain bonus XP equal to twice their tier and deal 2 points of attrition damage to whatever attacked them. This destroys the seed.



Legio Cerberus [12]

*Spoiler*
Show

Portal Opened 16-30


The Shaitan are mustering to Marble Ward. 
The Gudites are mustering to Khudara.
Hemminghock is mustering to Dashir. 

*EOT 3 is on Saturday, 17th of September, Midnight, American timezones, Sunday 18th of September late morning European timezones*

----------


## Eldan

It is the day of the eclipse and the summer solstice, the longest day of year. For over fourteen hours, sunrise to sunset, a black sun hangs in the sky, the thin fiery circle of its corona barely illuminating Ardakand. 
And as night falls, come the dreams. 

*The Witch Doctors* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show

For once, the Baron finds himself exploring the spirit world as a mortal would, struggling against its dangers without any of his powers. 
There is swampy ground, the mud knee-deep. Briar and bramble hedges form impenetrable walls, leaving only thin corridors, that wind and bend and seem to lead back in on themselves. Sometimes, when no one is watching, they seem to shimmer and divide or retreat, forming new walls and pathways. 
It seems to take subjective weeks, struggling against the darkness and the clinging mud. But finally, the hedges open up, into a forest clearing.
A dark figure sits on the ground, between the trees. Its head is the skull of a gigantic stag, illuminated from within. 
For a few minutes, it sits silently, then, finally, it speaks:
Well. This is fortuitous. I would have expected a mortal to stumble in here, but then, they would hopefully have given up before reaching me.
Baron. I know you. You are one of us. You know the paths, here in the spirit world. Let me explain to you my problem.
This world is not made for mortals, as their world is not made for us spirits. And yet, they keep coming here, back and forth, back and forth, tearing holes through the veil to enter here. They are weakening the barriers between worlds too much, and it is my responsibility to prevent that from happening. You have found a way to exist on both sides, peacefully, without tearing more ho



*Feochadáin the Hedge-Keeper*
Offering: while in a pact with the Hedge-Keeper, you must be more careful while delving into the spirit world. New, more complex rituals must be used, opening gates instead of just tearing the veil and stepping through, like most mortals would. Delving into the veil costs you an additional 2 inv or art every time. 

Blessing: the Hedge-Keeper can choose to trap expeditions into the spirit world in his labyrinth when they cross over. Every midturn, you can give the Keeper a list of factions. If those factions send an expedition to delve the spirit world this midturn and they roll any danger, they will be trapped. The stats will be unusable until the next turns midturn, and any rewards or dangers will only be brought back then. The Hedge-Keeper can also tell when mortals use the spirit world to travel: you are informed of all portals that are opened at midturn. 



*The Golden Guard* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show


The mountainside is barren and scorching hot, so that even with the gentle slope, the climb is exhausting. Black clouds reflect the fires that smoulder on the peaks, and behind them, the sky is a metallic, burnished bronze. Weird echoes haunt the dreamer at every step: the turning of wheels, the clanging of unseen hammers, distant shouts and breaking rocks. 
Between the peaks, there is a calmer oasis. Cool water collects in pools, occasionally hissing as white-hot metal is quenched. There it stands, the nexus of all activity, a hundred metal arms holding a hundred tools, each forging, quenching, melting, hammering, engraving, writing, never resting, around a body like a living fortress. 

The united Empire has divided. In time, it will reunite. You must know that there is joy in destruction, for it clears the way for a new creation to follow. Now, the board is cleared, and it is time to rebuild, greater than ever. There are a thousand things we must do, and no time for any of them. You are a creator, and we will act together, to build something grander than ever before."



*Nuska Hundred-Hands* [PM]
Legend: Hundred-handed Nuska, Lord of the Forge, is the patron of craftsmen and scholars of all kinds, especially engineers, architects and traveling journeymen, but more generally anyone who invents and tinkers. He is often said to hold a different tool in each of his hands, and with each hand to engage in a different project, never resting and his priests and followers, likewise, are encouraged to always engage in many projects, and to only ever lay down one project to start a new one. 
Nuska is one of the oldest known gods and his worship goes back further than written history and has endured many regime changes and conquests, likely because his religion is eminently pragmatic, useful and apolitical. In many cultures it is regarded as a benevolent deity that taught a number of abilities to humans when in truth it just spread what was learned in its travels around. Trading a new fishing technique for the construction of terraces, paving roads to properly make a rare wine and leaving as the stories told by whoever received it inevitaby brought its interest elsewhere. 

Offering: Nuska, Lord of the Forge requires excellence in all things, efficiency and perfection. Every turn, you must spend 1 art and 1 eco on maintenance of your existing possessions. 

Blessing: while you have a pact with Nuska, for every three stat points you invest in an LTP, generate one extra temporary stat point, which must be invested in a different LTP immediately. This LTP must be one that was started this turn, as Nuska for ever has a thousand new ideas, many of which never get finished. However, he is also an excellent master of fortifications and fortresses and lets you invest your artifice into passive defense as if it was morale. 



*The Heron and the Hippo* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show

The landscape here is flat. Incredibly flat., certainly flatter than anything in the mortal world could ever be. More than that. The ground is flat, made of up squares of black and white, some thirty feet long on a side, giving the impression of an enormous chessboard. There are trees, but they, too, are perfectly regular: each of the same size, each at the same position in a square.  The sky, too, is an uninterrupted blue with no sun or moon, making it impossible to tell the time. However, the God does not let you wait long: Two colossal shapes, one black, one white, appear in the sky, mere minutes after your arrival. In shape they are somewhat reminiscent of chess figures: featureless warriors, all smooth surfaces.
Ah, adventurers, they speak, in unison. I must say, I do have a certain interest, in your kind. Always heading into danger, barely prepared, struggling against impossible odds very intriguing. These are very opposite to my own nature. But you have not come to hear me talk. You have come for a contract. I already have terms prepared.



*Kives, the Planner*
Legend: Kives is most commonly revered as the god of planning and logistics. He has no fervent believers, but his blessing is said to be indispensable for the smooth operation of any complicated project. He is the Remover of Obstacles, the Opener of the Ways, worshipped by middle manager and planners of all kinds: architects, engineers, traders, supply officers all make sure to leave offerings for Kives before any major operation.

Offering: Kives rituals are deliberate, regular and well-planned. His priests require one 1 t.eco and 1 t.morale every turn.

Blessing: With Kives help, everything goes just a bit more smoothly, especially long-term operations. Whenever you plan an action over several turns by banking stats, you ignore distance penalties on that action. Additionally, whenever you would suffer stat damage while exploring, delving or helping with an out-of-city event, ignore the first such damage. Finally, all your contributions to events outside the city count as 33% more stat points.  



*The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*  [PM]

*Spoiler*
Show

The air is cool and fragrant, smelling of fresh leaves and healthy earth and the odour of the lilacs that cascade down from the branches in waves. The roots are covered in deep moss, soft and yielding like pillows. The canopy is open to the blue sky, warm sunlight dappling the ground between the trees. It is a perfect summer afternoon and soon, the dreamer is yawning, fighting the urge to lie down in the soft vegetation. 
Then, the largest of the trunks opens eyes in a motherly face and smiles down at the dreamer, who can hear a deep, kindly voice resonating in their heads. 
Ah, it has been a long time since we had guests, here in the green heart. We barely remember when it was that mortals did not dare to walk in the deep woods, without the fire of the lords and ladies on their brow to light the way. But you, you are ambassadors yourself. We can see our distant cousin in you, and you have nothing to fear from us.
For minutes, she says nothing. 
We have felt ages come, and go. Almost all is dark and silence, to us now, in the other world. Our kindred no longer speak to us. Tell, Cousin, what has become of them? Where are Pachamana, and Herkynia, Berstoc and Arayavi? Even kind Eithne has been silent for years, the last who spoke to us.
A long silence, again.
Perhaps the language of fire and water is no longer spoken, in the world. Perhaps the Ghostwise no longer stride the sky, and the wild hunt has failed. All the Earth is mankinds now, and their gods, and all our kin are dead.
Cousin, we must know. We must know if any of our kind remain, hidden or sleeping. You must bear one of our children. We know you, you are kind, and careful, you can nurture it, that it may grow, and seek them out, and speak to us of what has happened, in this age and the last.




Offering: The Mothergreen expects regular reports on what her child has learned in the mortal world. These cost 1 inv per turn to move, and 1 art or 1 esp to compile. 

Blessing: You are give a seed, that, when planted in any district you control, will grow into a new genius loci in short time. Every turn, its roots will spread further, covering more districts, unseen under the ground. The number of covered districts doubles every turn, spreading to neighboring districts at random, so that in about six turns, the entire city will be covered. The roots are a vast sensory network, gathering information for you. You gain one infiltration point for every district controlled by another faction that has roots spreading through it. Additionally, portals you open from any infested district to another have their cost halved (rounded down, minimum 0.)
Every turn, there is a small, but increasing chance that the infested factions will notice the weird root network growing in their districts, at which point, they can choose to remove them by spending 1 mil or art per district. 



*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*
*Spoiler*
Show

The mangroves are alive with the chirping and buzzing of insects and the warbling cries of birds. Crabs scuttle over the roots and snakes slither across the brown and green surface. It is early morning, with the sun rising blood-red in the distance, and the last wisps of mist burning away over the waters. Between them, perfectly still like a green mountain rising over the lazy currents, rests the toad. It snores, heavily, perfectly unaware of the dreaming spirits. 
Hours pass, until the noonday sun warms the air, unpleasantly damp, filled with mosquitoes and stinging flies. Then, only, it stirs, opening black and golden eyes, themselves deep as ponds.
Ah, it finally croaks. You have come to bother me. Or slay me, perhaps? Go away. You have nothing I want, and you wont listen to my advice anyway. You are single-minded, you know what you want, there is no introspection in one such as you. You will not change your minds, or yourself, and there are no fairy tales told about spirits of vengeance talking to wise old animals.
The eyes close and it sinks deeper into the mud.
Hours more pass, the sun setting and a cold moon rising. Again the eyes open.
If you wont leave me alone, at least take some of my children. Theres far too many of them already, and they can bother you for a while, instead.

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/51/b5/83/5...96a7d15b34.jpg

Legend: Old Toad is a very minor spirit, who features almost exclusively in parables for children, where it dispenses advice to passing heroes about where to go, or which mystical items to search. On some brave fairy tale heroes, it bestows the ability to breathe underwater, to find mystical kingdoms at the bottom of seemingly small ponds. 

Offering: Old Toad is very humble, desiring only the digging of calm, shaded ponds for its many children. This costs one eco per turn in upkeep. 

Blessing: Old Toad is a spirit of liminal spaces, where water and air, light and dark meet. The surface of its ponds are gateways into the spirit world. The cost of delving is reduced by 1 per 10 points invested. Additionally, it has the power of metamorphosis. At midturn, with an investment of 2 inv per tier, a VIP can change the paths of their lives and their learned skills, changing their associated stat. (Ex. a Mil 2 VIP could become an Eco 2 VIP for an investment of 4 inv.)



*Slayers of the Silent Saints* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show

Murky green water stretches to the horizon. Most of it is barely knee-deep, but it only takes a few unexpected muddy holes to make the dreamers wary anduntil they build a raft from the drifting logs. Life is abundant, the brackish water teeming with frogs and tortoises, water fowl and serpents in myriad colours that stand out all the brighter against the drab landscape. 
Even after what feel like several days of poling the rafts along, no spirit appears. On the fifth day, though, an island appears, rising from the swamp: a round, steep, densely forested hill, the only feature so far that stands out anywhere in the otherwise featureless green landscape. 
But before the expedition can set foot on the island, it begins to shake, and rises from the water. Birds explode into the air and the frogs protest the sudden wave that sweeps outwards. 
An eye opens, larger than a man, filmy white with cataracts, likely blind. 
A deep voice issues forth from the head:
My Khan? Is that you? Has the time come again? Have you need of my children?



Legend: When the Khan came to Ardakand, it was not the city it is today. There was the lone spire with the Eye of Heaven, there was the old districts and Sempiterne, but it was not yet a capital to rule the world from. The Khan transformed the city, building new, artificial islands around the old, to expand the city. There are some legends that say that he did this by summoning gigantic turtles from the deep waters, that carry the islands on their back, but this is of course pure peasant superstition. 

Blessing: The World turtle offers you one of her children. Upon signing the pact, you may place a new ward on the city map. The ward consists of two empty districts, connected at one point to an outlying district of your choice. Since these districts are empty, they are extremely easy to settle, but also provide minimal rewards. They can be taken with an investment of only one point in any stat, but doing so gives no benefit except higher stat caps. These districts also feature no minor NPCs. Once per turn, at midturn, you may move the entire ward: move it to any location in the ocean around the city, then choose a new district it connects to (subject to DM approval, it has to fit on the map.) This can of course be used to change distance penalties for invasions or stat attacks. Alternatively, you can leave the ward unconnected, making the territories on it impossible to attack except by portal. 

Offering: giant city-bearing turtles are very hungry. It costs two eco or artifice to feed the turtle every turn. Warning: fail to feed the turtle and it will move off to seek greener pastures, taking the entire ward on its back with it. 



*The Gudite Warcamp* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show

The forest is ashen grey and dead, under a cloudy, sun- and moonless sky. The floor between the withered, twisted roots is made of sharp, white fragments, impossible to tell if rock or splintered bone. The god of this domain is seen and heard, long before it refuses to answer. A black shadow, somewhat less than mansized, it swoops down from the branches, to pick and dig at the hard ground, pulling out red scraps of meat, or shiny treasures, before retreating up into the sky with a hoarse cry. A dozen times it refuses the dreamers greetings, before it becomes apparent where its nest lies: a colossal tree, made easy to climb by the knots and twists in its ancient trunk.
The nest is colossal: the size of a plaza, or a temple. It is pure bone, but not grotesque: carefully, artfully woven together into spirals and arches, polished to a sheen. There are niches between the arches, each lit by a single candle,  and bearing a single treasure: pearls and diamonds, amulets and rings of silver and gold, each carefully arranged.
The crows eyes are milky-white and blind, as it bobs its head at the approaching expedition, sitting on an elevated perch of ivory tusks and the colossal skull of some kind of sea mammal. When it speaks, its voice is hoarse and shrill: 
Ah. Mortals. Come to trade. Crow knows things. Lost things. Crow knows you. You found old stone. Was once Crow's stone. Is yours now, finder's keepers. We can trade more things."




Legend: Crow is a minor tribal spirit of the taigas and tundras, who follows in the wake of more powerful, warlike spirits like wolf or eagle and scavenges what they leave behind. Often despised as a coward and opportunist by warriors and rulers, crow is said to also possess shrewd intelligence and to know about all things lost or broken, so prayers to crow are often to help find lost things, be they travellers or treasures. Dedicated followers of Crow are few and far between, and a rather eclectic bunch: archaeologists, grave robbers and treasure hunters, thieves and travelers. As far as is known, no one has ever earned special glory in the name of the crow. 

Offering: Crow loves anything shiny or secretive, and demands tribute in the form of 1 eco and either 1 art, esp or inv per turn. 

Blessing: Factions that have a pact with crow gain 1 temporary stat point of the same kind whenever they take stat damage. Additionally, they gain the magical ability of ruin sifting: once per turn, the faction can survey the site of any previous action that resulted in stat loss, the death or injury of a VIP, or the sabotage or theft of an LTP or artifact. This surveying tells them the exact kind and number of all stats, VIPs, artifacts, LTPs and other relevant abilities that participated in that action. Finally, whenever an artifact is lost or destroyed, Crow takes possession of them, rewarding any faction it has a pact with with a number of temporary points of art or inv as appropriate to the status of the artifact, whether they were responsible for the loss or destruction or not.



*Legio Cerberus* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show


Waves tower to sky racing with radiant green clouds. Ships are torn asunder and islands slip into the waves. Stars streak across the sky and fall. 
Then, there is a crash, and all stands still. A bolt of lightning has cleft the sea apart, two blue-black walls on either side. The lightning is a ladder, leading up, into the clouds, which are parting. 
For just a second, everything becomes clear. The stars themselves are a pattern, woven into the firmament, the bolts of lightning fiery brushstrokes. 

Legend: Theshera Stormweaver, the nine-eyed strategist, who dowses the tempest, queen of the heavens and the waters, whose sword cleaves the fog of war, is one of the highest and most respected goddesses in the empire. In her name, many wars had been won, and kingdoms forged. When the Khan came, bearing the name of the sky, she saw only bloody futures and surrendered. 
Theshera is not a goddess of warriors, or soldiers, she is a goddess of leaders and strategists and her temples are not armories or arenas, but libraries. Her rituals are exclusive and secret, only attended by her priests and those her omens have declared worthy to be invited. She turns the weather in favour of her worshippers, and shows them the path to victory. 



Offering: Theshera takes only the best. One VIP must be dedicated to her worship, exclusively, and may take no other actions. If that VIP is level one, they must study and improve themselves all the harder to please her, which costs an additional 1 art. 

Blessing: Once per midturn, when you prepare an invasion, either by preparing an army to march, or by opening a portal, you gain 2 infiltration points against one of the factions about to be invaded, as Theshera lifts the fog of war and allows you to prepare. 
Theshera also rewards careful preparation and strategy: when launching a stat attack or invasion, you gain a bonus on those actions equal to the number of infiltration points spent against that enemy the turn before or gained this midturn. 
Additionally, every midturn, you may declare up to three districts you control as being under the influence of Thesheras storms. These storms will be made public at midturn as roiling clouds, though it will not be announced what these do. You may declare any number of enemies. If those enemies engage in a stat attack or invasion that passes through or ends in one of the designated territories, they immediately (before the action is resolved) suffer 2 random stat points of attrition from the stats invested. Anyone not designated an enemy is spared. 



*Clan Fuxi* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show

There is no ground here, only calm water, perfectly reflecting a cloudless sky, though under the dreamers feet, it seems as solid as rock. Bamboo stalks grow to just above head height, giving pleasant, dark green shade from the sun, which stands in the sky with the moon just beside it. The only sound are drops of dew falling from the leaves, casting ripples across the surface. 
The goddess moves in the ripples and between them, sleek curves surrounding the party, before her head rises far above them, hood spread wide, blocking out the sun. 

Ah, she says, her voice melodious, with only the faintest hint of a hiss. 
I was wondering when seekers would arrive. I know you. You serve my hungry cousin. It is that time, again, then the world sheds its skin, and grows a new one, when mortals seek answers in mysticism. Come, then, if you would learn, or serve me up to be devoured, if you must. The path is open to all.



Legend: Yusamta, the white cobra, is the patron goddess of an order of errant mystics, oracles and healers, easily recognized by their broad, white hoods and their copious consumption of mystical herbs and smokes, which help them achieve deep trances. 

Offering: Yusamta lives in the dreams of mortals, and that is where she takes her worshippers. Her priests spend hours in meditation under the influence of mystical herbs. This costs you 1 mor and 1 inv per turn. 

Blessing: Yusamata grants the gift of dreamwalking, moving unseen through the city as an astral projection in sleep. You may add an equal amount of inv to any esp action. Yusamta also grants powers of healing: you may spend 1 point of art per two VIP tiers (rounded up) to cure an injured VIP at midturn, your own or someone elses (with trade penalties). Finally, astral projection is a far safer way to explore the spirit world, as well: when a danger is rolled while delving, all damage is reduced by 1. 



*The Carnival of Chains* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show


The land changes continually. As the dreamer watches, saplings burst from the soil, grow to fields, bushes, then forests, that grow dense and humid, before the trees begin to choke each other, then wither and dry out. Through the dying vegetation walks a colossal beast, made of flames, part stag, part bull, part horse. Where it walks, flames of fire consume the dying vegetation, leaving choking, white ash. But in its footsteps, amidst the flames, new saplings emerge, and the cycle changes again. 

It watches the expedition, for a time that feels like days. Then, it speaks.
Many would see only the chaos and devastation, now that the Mandate of Heaven has passed, and Imperium has fallen.The Empire was rotten, now it burns, but from the ashes, something new always arises. You have seen the rot, been part of it, fought against it. Now you can be fire, in my name, that burns the last vestiges of the old corruption, and clears space for the new growth.



Offering: Ruairidh the God of Wildfire demands 1 t.morale and 1 t.eco every turn. An eternal fire must be lit in its name, and brought out into the city, constantly moving, as a torch relay, or a wagon, as long as it is sufficiently grand. 

Blessing: You may convert up to 1 point of permanent stats to temporary stats every midturn, at a rate of 1:5 of the same stat. Additionally, whenever you destroy any enemy stat points, you gain 2 temporary stat point of the same kind the next turn. 


*The Hemminghock Company* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show

The forest is freezing cold, with snow piling yards deep around the boles. Limbs become numb, and eyes and mouths freeze almost shut as rime builds up. But there is a light in the distance, a flickering flame promising warmth and safety. 
It is a hide tent, almost buckling under the load of snow, but steaming hot between the fire and the piles of furs. 
A creature sits in the middle, near the fire, hard to make out in the flickering light. Part woman, gravid and heavy on the furs, part furred and antlered animal. 
Be welcome., she says, as the expedition enters. 
It is good that you have come, you are not human, and, I hope, more open-minded to my offer. Warm yourself by my fire, and eat of my flesh. 
As she casts off the heavy furs and leathers, you see the truth of her: the furs, and the tent itself, are part of her. Underneath, fresh meat and dripping bone, as she grips handfuls with red claws, handing them over the fire.
Eat, so I may enter you, and we become one.



Legend: A goddess of the farthest North, the cannibalistic followers of Eanhauma the Caribou mother are both shunned by a disgusted society and invoked by mystery cultists who flock to her for lurid tales of bloodshed and taboo-breaking. The actual nature of her ceremonies is considerably less exciting, as she teaches the respectful and highly ritualized consumption of selected organs of the fallen, both respected enemies and honoured brothers. She simply teaches that killing is a necessary part of survival, and that it should be done with consideration and respect, and all parts of the kill should be used. 

Offering: Ritualistic cannibalism is not popular. This costs 2 t.mor per turn, for the ceremonies. 

Blessing:  Your faction may eat the bones and organs of the dead, and gain insight in their lives. Whenever you deal stat damage to another faction or assassinate a VIP, gain that many infiltration points against that faction. Whenever you take stat damage, gain that much t.art.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 7
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*

*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show

Clan Fuxi is mustering to Khudara district and Charkrand District. Tamachi (Tier 2 Inv VIP) and Borte (Tier 2 Inv VIP) gp to the sprit world looking for opportunities this turn. 

4 t. Inv is sent to Shaitan this turn for their use. Another 4 t. Inv sent to Gudites for their use.

1 t. Mor and 1t. Econ to the Heart for randomization.

Clan Fuxi will be making a Pact with Yusamta and not eating her.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*
PRIVATE  GM ONLY 
*
*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show



Rao was silent for a long while. Well, not silent  the sound of scurrying and faint chattering within their robes was clear to everyone. Eventually, as a dozen pairs of murine eyes poked around the edges of their glossy bone mask, fur tangling with long and unwashed hair in the confines of their hood, they spoke again. They seemed positively agitated now, or maybe just enthusiastic. Words slurred and overlapped each other, rushing out in one great torrent. 

intrigues and conspiracies and schemes hierarchy suborned and the great chain unbound  this is good the sun shrouded and silenced slaveless and starved but what but why but how will your shadow of death weave its lovely webs among life or ruin with princes and marionettes alike on its strings what will be the play 

The acolyte kneeling next to them took almost as long before he spoke, and he seemed less than entirely certain when he did. Cousin Rao would very much like to support that project, Honored Elder. They would like some assurances as what you intend to do with the Flamen and Hierarch once they have been suborned, though. They want real cooperation, working together and making sure no one else ends up on top and calling the sun down. But they also want to know if whatever youre doing will be, well, will we be able to doit again if we have to? And do you have any idea what its going to take?

He looked at Rao again, intuiting some sign from the shifting of their heavy robe, and shrugged. But theyre probably in. We can contribute [5 Art] this month, possibly more depending on how certain deals come through. Cousin Hylah is finishing an important project at the moment  next month well be able to offer three or four times that at least.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


So, just looking for details, mostly 

1-This project would be done in combination with an assassination on Araneas part on the Hierarch and Flamen? 
2-would that grant any special influence over the respective NPCs? Or, well, what do they plan to do with/to them?
3-Would the House be willing to confederate afterwards?
4-Would this be a one-use project, or usable for future assassinations?
5-Any ideas on cost?






*
MORALE 10
*


*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show



Friend snake!

Am sorry, but cannot offer any god to feed snake. Still, deals will still be deals next month! Look forward to hearing you then, or if you are changing mind in next week or two
-Cousin Arsat




*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Excellent! Now that Eclipse has passed, are you knowing what you have to use?

Also, depending on what you are finding in the Shadow, my Cousins want you to know they might pay very very well for guides and introductions, just so you know.
-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just following up if youre interested in buying/trading for stats post-midturn. 

Also, if you found any gods that I could use (so growth and production or LTP focused ones, mostly) Id be willing to offer 1-3 permanent stat points to have them pointed my way,depending on how useful they are.

And if you find any sort of Nexus, Id _really_ pay for the route.
 



*Spoiler: Legio XXIIX Cerberus* 
Show



OOC: just bumping my previous message post-midturn to make sure it doesnt get lost, your response iskind of important  :Small Tongue: 




> *Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> Legions of the Dog!
> 
> Am writing with gratitude for your work, the City is not starving for you soldiers, and is seeming that you are only ones to fight against wraiths. 
> 
> ...

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

*Spoiler: The Carnival of Chains (Morale: 5)*
Show

Greetings,

We are concerned over where the Shaitan might be planning to make their move this month. Are you able to determine their intentions? We would be willing to pay.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Can you read their midturn to see where they opened a portal?

----------


## Eldan

*Midturn Clan Fuxi* [6]

*Spoiler*
Show


With the spirit world becalmed and empty of spirits, Tamachi and Borte go on what is almost more like a holiday than an expedition. Everything is exceedingly pleasant, in fact. They travel through gently rolling hills under pleasantly warm, blue skies, alongside sandy seashores with rolling waves, through pleasantly shady forests. With all spirits gone, there are not even insects or fish in the sea, even some of the plants seem to be missing, adding to the unreal atmosphere. 

While the journey is not arduous, it is still long. It takes weeks for any significant thing to happen: in a shallow and still lake floats a palace, seemingly slowly rotating around its own axis. It is difficult to say where the water ends and the sky begins, as both stretch to the horizon, giving the appearance that the palace sits in the clouds. 

As the two Ladies of the Fuxi approach it, a bridge, elegantly curved and carved from lacquered wood, rises from the water and welcoming lanterns flicker on one by one. Inside, there is just a single room, the cavernous roof held up by many carved and gilded pillars. In the middle is a fountain, slowly bubbling. Merely touching or smelling the water shows what it is: a thousand flickering images, smells, sounds, feelings.

This is the well of dreams, where all that mortals imagine is made. 

Exploration results: Gain 5 t.inv, 1 t.eco
Find: the Well of Dreams, Nexus of Morale



The heart begins to pour out a stream of extraordinarily beautiful, if tiny, black pearls, each a perfect, mirror-polished spear. 
Gain 1 t.mor and one 3 t.eco from the Heart. 

Pact signed.


Clan Fuxi is mustering to Khudara and Charkand

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Legio Aquila*
Show


Greetings Legate Aurelius,

Very good, our Golden Guards will be able to provide great support once people are properly trained in handling of golems.

We have also been working on constructing siege class golden guards capable of taking out large groups of lawbreakers and dissidents all at once. Currently, they have just been of use in putting down lesser threats but we hope to put them to good use. If you need them just let us know, we are not sure how budgeting will work with the recent turmoil but hopefully something could be worked out.

Your militia plan sounds feasible to us, we will start investing in it. We are not sure how far we will be able to get this month as we do have some personal training plans but we will attempt to get it done as quick as possible.



*Spoiler: Nuska Hundred-Hands*
Show


We have to admit, we are not one for spirits usually. We explore the spirit world but rarely go too deep but we are perhaps the perfect fit together. Innovation and constant growth is vital. 

We would very much agree to this deal. Maybe we will make a golem in your image while making our next project. We have a crafter who specializes in many legs, we think they would enjoy the challenge of many arms.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband


	Solyom Leviatan, Daghir The Wolf, and Delilah Fairway, arguable wielders of the most soft and hard power in the Warcamp, with a sort sliding scale between Solyoms mere presence acting as a binding glue to Delilahs practical I make things, you get them if you do well;  On this here morning they sat around a table, Solyom and Daghir exchanging glances at each other and at a particularly shiny stone hanging from an otherwise unremarkable locket, the tense air only momentarily broken by a few caws and Delilahs praise towards her new pet crow.

This is ridiculous Daghir finally broke the silence. She is the obvious choice

She hardly ever leaves the lab Heard that ... while Ive seen you intentionally attempt to catch swords with your teeth

	And she caught them everytime Sol, whats your excuse?

	Leviatan fits him well enough you should take it, you _will_ take it

Pffft, _You Will_, isnt she cute Rey? Delilah asked the crow, feeding it a few grains as a reward when its movements seemed enough like a nod.  It is true that I live in my lab though

Danger finds those who are important

... And it gets worst if you look for it" And then worse again if you are powerless to stop it when you find it.

Ughhhh Daghir pressed her eyebrows, as the conversations circled back again as it had done for the last hour of discussion.

Alright, Gulldrs way then, Lets fightThe Pantheons priest perked up, a subtle shift in the local energy as the world he was so attuned took the cue, gathering ever more as he stood up, stretched and cracked joints here and there Figures it would come to this, you are getting too cocky anyway Ha! ...Loser gets to keep it Daghir added, her stare fixed on Delilah, who in turn spooked Rey by slamming the table, holding their stares for a few seconds before seemingly walking away from the whole ting ...Fight is in half an hour, I need to pick up some stuff that Id have if attacked on my lab

	After reluctant agreement from Daghir that it was an entirely reasonable move, the pair of priests shuffled awkwardly in place for the called half an hour, thena  large bag (that happened to be attached to Delilah) arrived, and Solyom added just in case This is a spar of course, do nothing that would stop the opponent from even yielding Heard you guys were pretty tough, though As did I with that an explosive rune hit the field between them and the bets were off. 

*Morale: 6
Reputation: Martial-spiritual-barbarian*


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the unwilling flesh*
Show

Greetings Cousin Arsat,

We'd be interested in buying whatever liquid happiness keeps your people as they are, so we can better serve our previous pact, and we will pay for the materials. (2 P.mor for 6 eco)

As for the other matter, I'm afraid the gods watched us before trying their luck, and those that seek us Gudites are a little bit more fighty that what would suit your kind souls. As for the nexus... What exactly for its location? and I must warn, though you should imagine it already, that many others should know of it by now.

Ase's Longing,
Solyom, Leviatan.



*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show

Respected snake Kin,

A deity has approached us since our previous dealings, but we believe it too ragged to suit Your ancestor's taste, we hope monetary compensation (4 Eco) is enough to cover our previous deal.

Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just my official "The god was too cool, sorry pal"  :Small Tongue: 




*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family Company*
Show

Greetings sisters,

I've heard you make weapons of war, do you also have those who can wield them? between getting real state before the price goes up, and some training maneuvers to keep up with the legions, ours alone can't manage.

Destia's bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan.

OOC: Buying mil (or art for that matter) if you are selling.

----------


## Eldan

*House Aranea* 

Gudite Warcamp
*Spoiler*
Show

OOC: Specifically, the LTP they are developing would allow to replace a VIP with a magically disguised body double. That would make the assassination more difficult, but would also mean it would take a turn or two for the affected faction to notice the VIP is gone. The deception would not hold for long, however, because as soon as the VIP is committed to an action, it would be noticeable that the action is insufficiently effective. The LTP costs 40 points. 

For this turn, they can offer just 2 t.mil.



Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

OOC: They would use their own espionage to assassinate the Flamen and the Hierarch, then confederate, yes. It's a full LTP, that means it can be used for later assassinations.

Specifically, the LTP they are developing would allow to replace a VIP with a magically disguised body double. That would make the assassination more difficult, but would also mean it would take a turn or two for the affected faction to notice the VIP is gone. The deception would not hold for long, however, because as soon as the VIP is committed to an action, it would be noticeable that the action is insufficiently effective. There would be no noticeable influence over the exchanged VIP otherwise, but of course one could develop further replacement-based LTPs with espionage. 

Cost is 40 points.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
The neighbourhood had been known as the Red Quarter for generations, filled as it was by architects and similar guildsmen who were by tradition obliged to paint their doorways and facades some shade of the color. 

Since the Gardeners arrived, the name has been much more literal. In every empty lot and plaza, rich, heavy red soil is poured into newly dug garden beds, cartloads arriving from Coralward seemingly on the hour. The whole district stinks of rotting seaweed and sickly-sweet incense, almost but not quite covering the hint of something fouler. It was only a matter of days before things began to sprout from that fertile clay  spears of living bone bursting from the ground, as thirsty as any weed and as tall as any sapling. Gardeners tended to them every sunrise, feeding blood and bile into their roots, tempering them with hot ash and seawater. 

After one week, they began to weep a thick red-orange sap, and the local children were strictly banned from continuing to climb them 

After two, the bones cracked and opened to allow flesh to flower, ligaments and tendons reaching out, webs of translucent skin connecting them, and the children began to listen 

After three, the growth in the smaller plots were entirely joined together, great living structures of interlacing flesh and bone, and the Gardeners invited every master architect in the district to join them in surveying each one, determining which which mix of fertilizer and enchantment had created the most structurally sound home. 

Experiments complete, the most favoured were invited to the Bloom, where plans were being made and measurements taken, while the largest plot yet was cleared near the very centre of the Guild Ward, and enough panes of fine glass ordered to keep every blower in the city busy day and night. 

The city being what it was, there was no shortage of tenants willing to put up with the heat and dampness and smell, if it meant shelter and safety and meals that could simply be cut from the walls. Comfortable as they were with the messy stuff of life, most became acolytes before long. 


*
PRIVATE  GM ONLY 
*
*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show



Sending 5 Art this turn and, well, _lots_ starting next turn, then.

And yes 2 mil please. 




*
MORALE 10 
**Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Fine food and medicine for you people is easy! Healers to see to all that ails them! seeds to plant wherever you wish whose trees will bear rich and beautiful fruit! Cows whose milk is sweet ambrosia! May not look like trees or cows you are used to, but Gudites are not strangers to new things, yes?

For oasis in Shadow, would depend on it still being empty, of course. Probably not able to properly pay or use until next month, but take look at offer? 

*Spoiler: Nexus Deal*
Show


Exact amounts depend on the stat its for  may need to include a bit of trading to get what I need to take it  and wouldnt really be able to take advantage until next turn, so dependent on it still being unclaimed at that point, but basic offer is

1 Permanent Invocation, 1 Permanent Mor (or other stats of your choice) 
The right to buy 6 permanent points of any other stat that isnt inv or mor (so ones that eco builds at 4:1) from me for 2 eco or 3 art apiece, redeemable at any time

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 7
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings Wolven Warriors,

While our ever hungry ancestor would eat any soirit around we will respect your wishes. Your payment sounds acceptable to us. We would add an addendum that if you wish to increase the amount paid we could keep you informed of the city gossip for the next few months."



*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

A Snake slithers through the Otherworld to the CURRENT Shaitan districts. A great grey Snake the size of an old tree bearing a curious circlet on its head that speaks in the presence of the Shaitan.

"Greetings,

We trust you have made your plans to your liking. We would like to inquire about the spirits you have come across? If you do not wish for their attentions we will take it as payment. Otherwise Clan Fuxi can come to another arrangement with the great Shaitan."



*Spoiler: Public*
Show

A reminder to our fellow haunted. We can handle the attentions of any unwanted spirits that may have found you.

We look forward to doing so even. Contact us for the rights to your spirits and we will pay handsomly.

----------


## Eldan

*Legio Minotaurus to the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh* [6]
*Spoiler*
Show

Salutations, Cousin Arsat,

We do not have much we can trade, these days, I am said to say. What we have we need either to defend ourselves, or to continue our work. 

Should the Shaitan concentrate in force, there is probably very little that could withstand them. But at least they will not find us an easy target. Though we have diversified from purely martial matters, we are still a legion.

The Dominus Fabricator

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Guidite Warcamp: MOR 6*
Show



Afternoon, Mornin' and Night to whoever reads this at whatever time of day ya get around to it. 

Nice to hear that you're looking to make a purchase. As it so happens we do have some tinkerin' tools that we aren't using this month. Of course, we could also always just make you some of your own tools. We can make things pretty quickly, trade secrets and all that fancy stuff. 

As for the guns, I don't think we can swing any. Someone probably told ya that we're marching for Dashir, and we do intend to take both spaces there. Eye of Heaven is still yours as promised in our previous deal of course. You can talk to them, incorperate them, whatever. That said Dashir is coming under Hemminghock control this turn, we need somewhere to put all this gold people are spending. 

Attached are some values, let me know if they are of interest. 

OOC: Selling up to 6 ART at a ratio of 4:3 (So 1 extra for each set of 3. Meaning 4 would cost 6, 3 would cost 4, etc, etc.)





*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi: MOR 6*
Show



You're eatin' Gods? Do we have some irony for you.

Unsure of how to transfer all of this stuff to ya, but we do have a God that the snake can have. Right now our main interest is holding more land in Ardakand but you seem hard up on that arleady. Instead we'd like some of your spirit callers, access for a short while, we have plans to do a large expidition into the spirit realm this coming month and extra hands make light work. 

OOC: Asking 7 INV for access to the Pact we recevied. You may also read the details of the pact as part of this proposition.




*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo: MOR 6*
Show



How many men could you provide in theory? We're setting up for something a touch more agressive than last month and need to know how much firepower we can buy from ya.

Hope the men enjoy this more,

Cecelia

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*


*Spoiler: The Temple of the Sky (Morale: 5)*
Show

Most righteous Flamen Caelestis,

We have considered the Shaitan's defenses, and we have come to the unfortuante conclusion that we cannot retake the High Fane as things stand. Instead we can send forces to protect your temple, and we will prepare for a future effort to retake the High Fane.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family Company (Morale: 5)*
Show

Dear Cecelia,

As many as (10 Mil) if you can pay a premium for their time. Unfortuantely the presence of the Shaitain so close to us has made us somewhat hesitant to part with all of our warriors. A more reasonable number would be (5 Mil). 

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints (Morale: 5)*
Show

Greetings,

I am inquiring as to whether you can penetrate the shroud of secrecy surrounding the Shaitan. We know you did not fare well this month, but we do not know who else might be able to do so. If you can tell us what their intentions are we would be willing to aid you in your efforts.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Can you read their midturn to see where they opened a portal?

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan


*


*All messages Mor 12*

*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi*
Show



In the ruins of an imperial building on the edge of the district, a Clan Fuxi scouts finds a message on what looks disturbingly like human skin. 

THE GODLING IS YOURS. BARELY A MEAL. 

WE DESIRE PROTECTION. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Formally recommending my god to you, for eating or consumption. You may read my second midturn message to see its details. In exchange, we keep to the previous deal.

The Shaitan are also request Morale. Anything you can provide will be paid back at a 2:1 ratio, in any stats of your choice. 






*Spoiler: To the Gudite Warcamp*
Show



_The Gudite Warrior is paid a visit - but in her nightmares, not in-person. There, a black-clad Shaitan leaves a message in blood-red ink, one she hurriedly conveys:

_WE WISH FOR SECURITY, AND WE HAVE NO USE FOR COIN.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Willing to trade 3 Eco for 3 Mor.






*Spoiler: To Hemminghock Family Company*
Show



This time, the same message is painted in what looks like blood on seven or eight businesses in Hemminhock territory, just across the bridge.

WE DESIRE PROTECTION, MERCHANTS. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Offering up to 3 ECO for 3 MOR.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Morale: 6
Reputation: Barbarian-Martial-Spiritual*


*PCs*

*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show

The Gudites ponder exactly how to return the message, their usual delegate mighty troubled by the implication of easy access to their mind, though for the leadership it presented the opportunity to reply peacefully, as they were asked to repeat a the reply multiple times on their head before sleeping, it took them a looong time to sleep though:

"We care for quantity this season, let you find a use for what you have"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

LTPs are (mostly) stat agnostic, -1 penalty, not worth  :Small Tongue: 



*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family Company*
Show

Ah, I should have imagined that'd be the case. As for the tinker's tools, something of other partners came along that'll keep us from such spending, perhaps at a later date.

Destia's bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan.


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Unwilling Flesh*
Show

Cousin Arsat,

All is stranger here in a sense, livestock that will thrive within the city is worth ignoring an extra limb or two.

As for the Oasis, sounds mighty fair, and as we know you'll know:

*Spoiler: Nexus location*
Show

*Heart of the Hedge, the Nexus of Invocation* 

through thorns, roots and branches, corridor after corridor, until she can map out the circular patterns that form the shape of the labyrinth and lead her towards the center. It takes a week, but finally, she finds it: a seemingly unremarkable knot of smooth roots, that forms the very heart of the Hedge, the one point in the labyrinth that is stable and never changes.

Holding this point could make it much easier to travel between the worlds in the future.



Godspeed, to make it yours before others do,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sounds fair enough, though I reserve the right to muscle out whoever muscled you out if your claim doesn't land.






*NPCs*

*Spoiler: Aranea PM*
Show

OOC:Alright, are they investing on it themselves since today is their free turn? sign me up for the 2 mil for 2 esp btw

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 7
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Heminghock*
Show

Greetings,

Unfortunately our resources in that regard are stretched thin after the recent events. We have some priests and spirit Walkers free but not enough for what you wish.

However if you are willing we could send more next month to even out of the cost. Or we can pay you in more material focused ways this month if you desire.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry but we dont have 7 Inv to offer. We have 4 Inv that we can send. Then if you want we can send another 4 next turn. Or we can send 4 Exon this turn with the 4 Inv instead.



*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

A storm of happy hissing accompanies the proclamation before the snake speaks again.

"We are sorry to say we do not have the protection you seek this month. We will however be able to provide a large amount next month if you still desire it."

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan


*


*All messages Mor 12*

*Spoiler: To the Gudite Warcamp*
Show



_Insert appropriately ominous and inefficient messaging medium here.

_NONE WILL DARE STOP US.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



I will pay the 1 to cover the costs. I will provide 3 Eco, and will receive 3 Mor. I've asked GoC to allow us to trade through him. 







*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi*
Show



_Insert vaguely threatening/evil messaging medium here. 

_THEN WE DESIRE PASSAGE.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Asking permission to trade with the Gudites through you. You'll need to give it to us both here.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Morale: 6
Rep: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

_Something about how no one wants to speak with the Shaitan_

"None who can, anyway"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dandy then, I'll deliver when I see a "yes, go ahead"

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 7
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

We shall allow passage to you and the Gudites for trade.


*Spoiler: Gudite*
Show

We will be allowing you anf the Shaitan access to our lands to travel through for trade.

We ask for the same boon. To send our trade caravans through your lands?

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband
*Mor: 6
Rep: Spiritual-Martial-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show

 Greetings snake kin,

Always allowed, as per our initial thoughts on sharing the University Ward, you are free to move as you wish. 

Azagar's Flight,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual



*Spoiler:  EoT*
Show



The Witch-Doctors form a pact with Feochadáin the Hedge-Keeper!!

The Witch-Doctors invade region 12, spending 2 mil and 3 temp mil to conquer without attrition!

5 morale, 2 temp morale, 2 temp mil spent to upgrade The Trickster to level 2!

2 Espionage, 1 Artifice donated to House Aranea for a secret project!

The Baron reduces the cost to increase Artifice by 3

1 temp econ spent to increase Artifice by 1

8 econ spent to increase mil by 2
4 temp econ spent to increase ESP by 1!

Current stats:
Mil 4 (2 spent at Midturn) -> mil 6
Econ 8
Invocation 9 (9 spent at Midturn)
Espionage 2  -> espionage 3
Artifice 1 -> Artifice 2
Morale 5

Treasure:

5 temp mil -> 1 temp mil
 5 temp economy -> 0 temp econ
 5 temp artifice
2 Temp morale -> 0 Temp Morale
4 temp inv

VIPs

The Trickster 
 level 1 (0/10)-> level 2 (0/10)

The Baron (level 3)
6/20 (no stats spent)-> 11/20 (no stats spent)

----------


## Nemesis67

*Carnival of Chains*
Morale: 12

_Artistic, Criminal, Egalitarian_

Ruairidh, God of Wildfire (12)
*Spoiler*
Show

We will sign your pact, with a proper spectacle.


End of Turn 3
*Spoiler: GM*
Show

*The Carnival of Chains*

*Stats*
6 Mil
9 Esp + 8 t. Esp
1 Eco
12 Mor
1 Art
2 Inv

3 VP

*VIPs*
The Helm [Esp 2] (4 / 20)

Albatross [Esp 2] (2 / 20)

Shackle [Esp 2] (7 / 20)

*LTPs*
[The Chains That Bind] - The Carnival's performances spark hope in the oppressed and terror in the oppressors. <Gain 1 t. Esp per stat destroyed by Esp Stat Attacks involving the Carnival of Chains>

[The Blade of the People] (4 / X) - A guillotine that binds the soul of the executed into one of the ringmasters of the Carnival. <Execute a captured VIP to add their XP to a VIP of the Carnival of Chains>
2 Inv to remove distance penalty on stat attack.

9 Esp, 8 t. Esp, 12 VIP Esp, 5 Mor, 1 Mil, 1 Art, destroy the Eye of Heaven's Invocation, eliminating the NPC.

<36 Esp attack, 8 Mor probably boosted to 12, at least 12 damage, so reduce to Invocation to 0 with at least 2 overkill>

Chained wearing antlers laced with burning wreaths bear torches and set alight the lower levels of the Eye of Heaven. Smoke and ash to choke the purity from the Pontifex and his lake. White Priests are added to the growing pyre as they are hunted down.

(I'm not entirely certain how Inv is represented, so I'm assuming both the White Priests and their purity rituals as well)

1 Mor, 1 Eco pays for a Pact with Ruairidh. An eternal bonfire borne on a wagon cycling through the Allotments is arranged, with icons of the Slayers of the Silent Saints and the Eye of Heaven used as fuel. 

6 Mor boosts Passive Stat Attack Defense.

5 Mil builds 1 Mil.

----------


## Eldan

Turn 4: The Tide Turns

The first battle of the summer is fought in the Sump. The Knight Belligerent, faceless and silent, begins his conquest. AT first, it is unclear if he is fighting anything, or merely willfully destroying the entire district, leaping from boat to boat and sinking them, setting buildings aflame or merely ripping their foundation piles out of the ground and toppling them into the morass. But as the days go on, it becomes clear that someone more subtle had already tried to take control of the district, as hidden agents begin to fight a guerilla campaign against the lone warrior. There are traps and hidden ambushes and boats that suddenly topple and sink when he sets foot on them, but at the end, the chosen warrior is unstoppable. The fighting will take weeks, but in the end, the only things remaining in the former district are rubble, the Knight Belligerent and a single Gudite Banner.



The Gudites march in full force for the first time since arriving in the city. The phalanx in gleaming bronze and red, a forest of spears held high, rifles loaded, banners flattering, trumpets blaring, they cross the bridge into the university district, marching straight for the Fuxi palaces. The nobles house guards must be outnumbered ten to one, and the Gudites are superior in experience, equipment and discipline, but the snakes fight like demons, not just in the name of their house and god, but also their homes and families and they seem to have magic on their side, as their troops slide in and out of the spirit world to find weaknesses in the enemy lines, throwing clay globes of alchemical poisons to scatter the Gudites tight formations. 

But as the battle line falters, the Wolf takes to battle, the Earth shaking at her steps, the sun in her hand, Gulldr in her heart as she calmly steps in front of her soldiers, taking the bridge by herself, contemptuously striding through a rain of arrows. A sweep of her arm scatters the enemy soldiers, a sweeping kick tumbles walls and towers, the light shining from her dispersing ward after ward. Bellowing warcries, her soldiers fall into a run and hours later, the Fuxi headquarters are in ruin, the Gudite banner waving on the highest mansion. 

Elsewhere, however: they hold out: Gudite geomancers are seen attempting to take the library, but the ancient buildings wards must be too strong and their energy is harmlessly grounded away, so that the remaining Fuxi soldiers can drive them back, leaving the serpent a foothold in the city. 

***



After months of study, stalking their prey to learn all their weaknesses, the Slayers of the Silent Saints finally spring into action. This would be their great achievement, for which they have suffered all the indignities of the last months. They were almost shattered, many almost lost their faith,but even that sacrifice is worth it to rid the world of the vengeful wraiths once and for all. 
The Shaitan are unpredictable, appearing and disappearing seemingly at will, walking between two worlds depending on where blood and the emotions of mortals call them. But there are patterns, confirmed by weeks of observation and the sacred writings of those who have slain Shaitan before. 
First, of course, the right countermeasures must be amassed. The ancient relics are brought forth, the oils and poisons of Sancta Ichoria, blades of sacred puresilver, harvested from the moons reflection in the spirit world. Each Slayer Confessor is anointed with a single drop of water from the eye of heaven, their weapons blessed with salt from the shores of the farmost unpoluted ocean. All who take part in the operation must meditate alone for three days and three nights, ridding themselves of all impure feelings, all hatred, anger, greed, envy, to achieve a final, total state of purity. 
They know every trick, every prayer, every formula to defeat different kinds of spirits, and they know exactly where to find them. Under the light of the full moon and the rising sun, they keep coming, slaying and scattering spirit after spirit, wreaking righteous havoc on the revenants. In their blessed sight, no Betrayer can hide, no monster stands against their blades, fire and darkness may not touch them. 



***

And so the tide turns as the liberation of Ardakand from the vengeful dead begins. The power of the Shaitan finally seems broken, the undead hordes dispersed, their hold on the world weakened. The Legion finally strikes, this time not finding empty ruins, but hundreds of twisted monstrosities, as they take the battle to Silver Street. The fighting is fierce and bloody, as slavering hounds large as horses tear into undead flesh, as mounted archers gallop through alleys barely wider than their mounts shoulders. Each of them who falls takes a monster or a dozen with them. The infantry takes street by street, slaying, cleansing, burning corpses and blasphemous inscriptions, trampling still-twitching flesh and bones under their sandals. 



But there is one last great victory for the Shaitan at the great port, where the council-ships of the Merchant Navy still lie, planning this summers expeditions. Sailors are superstitious, and when the whispers begin, they quickly take root in their hearts and minds. Words fly over old grievances, then fists, then knives are drawn. Within hours, mates and officers are swinging from the yardarms and the crews are turning on each other. The quartermaster of the Dawn Sky can be seen laughing maniacally with a torch held aloft, before throwing it in the ships magazine. The explosion, as the flagships powder ignites can be heard across the entire city and burning debris sets half the fleet ablaze as wild-eyed sailors begin fighting each other, even before the pale and bloated dead begin to crawl from the water and the waves begin to suck down the smaller vessels. Within hours, only burnt-out hulks and islands of burning oil and tar remain of the might of the Imperial Merchant Navy. 

As the bodies fall, the water begins to wriggle as white eels, each half as long as a worm, begin to swarm around those still alive, but bleeding. But they are not here to feed, but to heal: the eels meld into the flesh of the dying, sealing their wounds, others dragging them ashore. When the madness passes, many more sailors have survived than one might have expected. 

Another hammerblow against the Shaitan falls in the white city. It is midnight when dozens of buildings spontaneously burst into flame, their burning roofs writing an enormous summoning rune against the steep slope for all the city to see. Soon, refugees by the hundreds come swarming over the bridge into Hemminghock territory, pilgrims, priests, even the guard abandoning their post in the face of bloody horrors to come. 
The forces of Hemminghock already wait at the bridge, dozens and dozens of ranks of riflemen, accompanied by Fuxi mages and the Herons hero-warriors. The fight starts conventional, the attackers fighting uphill into the burning city, smoke in their faces. It very quickly becomes clear that this is a fools errand: the Shaitan have the high ground and prepared defences, each house a trap waiting to collapse on the attackers.
So the Hemminghock generals dont play that game. Their harpies have aerial superiority and a clear view of every street and their cannons are in place and no living soul remains in the ward after the Shaitan chased out all they havent slaughtered. There is only one thing to do, then: for days, the explosions rumble over the city as the artillery reduces street by street to rubble, until no building below the walls of the Eye of Heaven is left standing. 



But at the Eye waits another dark surprise. They came at night, under the cover of artillery fire, climbed the cliffs from the sea below. Dozens of them, clad only in loincloths and headdresses of stags antlers and dry branches, runes and and sigils inscribed on their skins in red paint. As they approach the walls, they light torches, set the wreaths on their heads aflame, quietly chanting. Then, the torches are thrown over the walls, followed by bottles of oil and flaming rags, until the entire ancient temple complex is alight. As the priests and remaining guards flee the flames, wicked daggers are drawn and one by one, their throats are cut, their corpses thrown in the sacred lake. 

In the morning, nothing remains other than ashes and a lake the colour of blood. 

***
Heaven is blind. There is nothing pure left, now, on Earth. And if Heaven has no Eye on Earth, how can the gods watch the fates of men? Are we now rudderless, fateless? 
It is on everyones mind, this month. Without the Pontifex, who will read the omens? 

At first, it was simple accidents. A simple carpenter, greeting his wife when returning from work in the evening, wished her a good evening and pronounced the balancing of the scales. While rehearsing, an actor playing the Khans first priest forgot his lines and instead proclaimed wealth and good fortune for all, coming in with the harvest. From there, it was more and more. A legion patrol, at the gates, shouting themselves hoarse, proclaiming how justice had finally fallen on the false White Priests, how Heaven had sent death to them for their crimes. A class of children in the inner city, falling down and shaking and speaking in unison, calling for the last vestiges of the old empire to be burned. And between them the accounts began to circulate: small pamphlets written in the old Pontifex own hand, how the White Priests had imprisoned him, had falsified the omens to their own gain for years and years, had tried to interfere in the imperial succession. 

We all dreamed of scales, carefully balanced, raised high, grain and gold on one side, sword on the other, of the dreadful balance between wealth and vengeance. We all saw the eye of heaven, bones and blood marring its once absolute purity. 



***

Summer has arrived and in the warm hours of the long-lingering dusk, the scent of flowers and spices lies heavy on the sea wind. There are whispers, carried on that wind, not the maddening murmurs of the Shaitan, this time, but a tense feeling of excitement has taken hold of everyones imagination.
Then, the posters appear overnight. In bright blue and red and gold, they promise: 
The most exquisite collection of curiosities! Find all you desire and more! Amir Nahid awaits your visit! The designs are very abstract,with no clear indication of what, exactly, is for sale. 
There is no address provided. 
Over the next week, excited stories spread like wildfire: there are doors, suddenly appearing in unexpected locations as soon as the sun sets, leading from all over the city to a marvelous shop that sells the most inexplicable treasures. It does not take long for agents from the citys most powerful factions to find these entrances and visit what lies beyond. 
The shopkeeper is an old man, tall and lanky, with sharp eyes, a shrewd smile and a long, thin beard. He greets each visitor personally (for there is somehow never more than one in the shop at once) and after some pleasantries and an offer of tea introduces them to his most exquisite wares:
The Lions Cloak of Khan Jahangir! This enchanted garment, made from the pelt of the golden lion which terrorized Zephyrah, not only turns away blades and arrows, but also gives the wearer the strength of five, no, ten men!

The Shamans bells! These bells of bone and mother of pearl come from far Rialta, where they were used in ages past by the Ghostwise Tyrants to unlock the veil between worlds and open gates to distant lands!

The Binders Anvil! Wielded by Saint-smith Istefanos in ages long past to imprison the Titans of Erdekret in the sound of his hammer and forge the first waystones, it can concentrate unimaginable energies into the smallest space to craft marvelous artifacts.

The twin-quills! These amber feathers were taken from the wings of the thunderbird by the unnamed chosen of Vulpa. They are alive, still and whenever one moves, so does the other, allowing the sending of perfectly secret messages over any distance.

The Dragons of Zheng! Behold the jade dragon, and his pearl! As disturbances move through the veil between worlds, the dragon will drop the pearl. With some training, anyone can use it to read the nature of the disturbance, and predict what will come through from the other world!

The City of Daffodils! Once this city was the capital of Yellowbloom Province, in the far north of the empire, until they blasphemed against the chthonian gods, and their entire city was swallowed by a great chasm. But a kind and powerful spirit heard their cries and scooped up the as many streets and their inhabitants as she could and stored them in a bottle. Here you can still see the magnificent blooming towers, just waiting for the spell to be broken and the city to be released.

And the greatest and rarest of all the Yearning Stone! The Lapis Voluntatis of legend appears only once every five hundred years. In this seemingly ordinary piece of granite lies all the power of a long-forgotten empire of Djinn and it becomes whatever the buyer most desires.

But these, well these are not for sale, the old man smiles. These will go up for auction, on the night of the full moon.

*The Full Moon Auction* (Event mechanics)
*Spoiler*
Show


At midturn, all players may bid any amount of t.eco on these artifacts. They go to the highest bidder. Who actually bought them will be secret (except for the bottle, that wont stay secret for long.) The seller may reject any offers they deem too low. 

List of Artifacts:
Shamans Bells, Lions Cloak, Binders Anvil: These are equippable items for inv, mil and art, respectively. Giving them to a VIP gives +1 to actions involving that VIP and that stat. 

Paired Quills 
The owner of these quills can give one of them to another faction. The two holders can then send secret messages to one another. This does not allow for a full PM conversation, but only for one single message from each quill of up to 200words each. 

The Dragons of Zheng
The owner of the Dragons of Zheng is always informed at midturn when a portal is opened into a district they currently occupy, or any neighboring district. They know where the portal opens and where it originates from. 

City of Daffodils
The holder of this bottle can open it to release the City of Daffodils in a new location of their choice. This creates a new ward of one district, connected to any other district on the outside of the city, which must be held by the owner. This new ward will join the bottles holder without conflict or annexation and give them +1 Eco and +1 Art. 

The Yearning Stone
Upon receiving the yearning stone, the GM will turn it into a custom artifact appropriate to the buyers faction, likely related to their backstory or some problem they are currently facing. Suggestions are welcome, but will not necessarily be implemented. 

Factions may try to steal these artifacts or take them by force, but should be aware that Djinn are known as exceptionally fearsome and not easily tricked or beaten. 



***

*Season of Serpents*


Trade should flow again, between cities, with the sea calm for summer, but only few ships arrive in port, and those that do with ragged sails and sailors. Leviathans, they say, have risen from the deep. Without the Emperor and the Mandate, they are no longer bound in the palaces of the sea gods and once again devour all in their way. Their stories are frightening, of serpentine beasts large enough to crush ships in their coils, poison breath to melt through hulls and sailors, scales that turn away even cannonfire. 
Quickly, the trading families get together to find a solution. Normally, the Navy would take care of any errant sea monster, but there is no Navy anymore. Someone else will have to take care of this.
They promise a substantial bounty, for any Leviathans head, and will provide ships and supplies for the hunt. Still, this is a risky endeavor, one that will need either powerful heroes or substantial military forces, and the sea, and its monsters, are always treacherous. But the rewards are great: not only are the funds promised for keeping the sea lanes open substantial, the Leviathan is a powerful magical beast. Like the dragon, its blood is said to bring immortality, its poison breath instant death and its scales are impervious to all weapons. 

*Leviathan Hunt (Event Mechanics)*
*Spoiler*
Show


The Leviathan hunt is an uncertain event. All players together can send any amount of military at midturn, plus artifice and invocation, which count half. VIPs can also be sent and do count double, as for military actions. 
The Leviathans have an unknown and random strength, against which the stat total sent will be compared. Likely, at least 30 stat points will be needed for a solid chance at success.
Failure will mean an amount of stat damage distributed to the expedition and no rewards. 
On success, 30 t.eco will be proportionally distributed among the expedition. There will also be a payout of t.mil, t.art and t.inv or minor artifacts of these stats, from the Leviathans corpse. 
Any VIP sent will additionally earn bonus XP (even on a failure) and has a chance to earn a unique ability on success.




*Favour of Heaven Earned:*
The Carnival of Chains: 4
Slayers of the Silent Saints: 4
Gudite Warcamp: 3
Heron and Hippo: 2
Bloodsworn Shaitan 1
Legio Cerberus 1

Midturn 4 is Midnight, Saturday the 24 th of September in the New World Timezones and Morning of Sunday the 25th in the European timezones.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

Gudite lands had not been quiet, there was a lull, for while warriors had to rest, and the actions of agents and informants were by design silent, there was now always the bustle of industry, forge-manufactoriums in Eirniash and The Weft, their acrid smoke heading straight to the sky, they produced the instruments of war or for the maintenance of peace, depending on who you asked. 

	For their proper function a network of merchants and suppliers was carefully selected, the collective wealth of the mercenaries and merchantmen put together to keep a constant stream of barges and carts coming, usually asked to arrive through the Khudara acquisition due to the foul smell.

	Across the river, in some noble manor or another within the old Fuxi lands, there was a similarly Pungent smell, yet its strength was not of gruesome violence but instead smelled of foreign lands and royalty. A number of attendants flitted about The Wolf, 3 for the face paint, in the manner of the nobles from her particular region, 4 for the hair, who were blessedly done tying the reddish crest into a tight bun flowing with a curtain of braids around it and held together by a single floral pin.

4 More handled the dress, with consisted of several layered clothes, each embroidered with patterns of elemental grace, the long skirt of the earth, an uniting ribbon across the stomach for the fallen leaves of autumn, a dark overshirt vibrant with tiny embers and white long sleeves with a tiny strip of light blue underneath; which allowed the wearer to hide their hands when put together. The proper work of the attendants allowed the seemingly flamboyant outfit to seem positively humble and The Wolf to look lithe or even delicate.

Daghir wasnt one to escape thought, especially when her every move was met by a complaint, it was annoying but she certainly appreciated the chance to clean the dust off of some of her oldest possessions, regardless of how bitter the new perfume (for any she had from the Adarates had been spent when she headed a merchant fleet) smelled, she didnt really remember when it ran out, life moved faster everyday, the Adarates were only a distant memory that helped her rally others, her exile but an interlude, Rialta was rapidly becoming another such chapter, and Delilah (sitting in the bed with a book while the attendants worked) who followed her from the colony may as well have been there forever, that may not be such a bad thing, she thought, stealing a glance through the mirror in front of her.

Daghir wasnt one to escape thought, but she was really thrilled when the face painters gave the ok for speaking, taking the release from that final group as a chance to inspect their work and loudly praise them, Eirns streak of stealing voices that spent too long unused was not a canonical danger according the othodox scriptures, but one could never be too sure and Gudites (especially priests) didnt take the gods lightly.

Finally done? Delilah asked, looking up to see what all the praise was worth, the crow on her shoulder looking up in turn.

Finally The Wolf replied with complete sincerity behind it, walking through the door and pausing while Delilah got her bearings, addressing her when they had just begun to walk to their vehicle You can always come if you want, we are not exactly invited so a few hours for your own clothes would be just fine

Thanks, but Araneas visit was more than enough for me, and I didnt have to stay still a few hours for that, plus wouldnt the guards be a little cramped?

"No guards today, this isnt some merchant guild Im meeting. Delilah nodded, but it was clear her choice to stay didnt hinge on the matter of the guards at all Suit yourself, can I drop you off at the library at least?

If you would maam Delilah replied with a joking half vow, and was helped up to The chariot:

 A resplendent bronze piece with just the most basic bearings of war separating it from the oxymoron that is a common noble carriage, with a long cloud like seat for its occupants, the sides were decorated with pictures of gold and menaced with spykes of smoky quartz, the work of art pulled by two giant mongooses. these animals had costed Daghir much of her private earnings for the last month and werent even a native Adarate species (while the rest of her image was very much meant to evoke her land) but she had heard a thing or two about mongoose that she thought would make them worth it. These sort of meetings were all about image after all.

After a farewell at the library, in which Daghir offhandedly asked for Delilahs pet. The ceremonial drivers, imperial hires that were clearly afraid, (though whether from the journey ahead or the drivers driver behind them was probably a mixed thing) got their exact directions, every street and every corner to be taken on their way, onwards, to the last clan stronghold.

*Espionage defense: 10
Rep: Spiritual-Martial-Barbarian*

*PCs*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the white snake*
Show

 A trained hawk had arrived requesting a meeting, it had a date, but the Hawk had left before any reply would be delivered through it and if any response was delivered through other means it was not acknowledged.

	At the appointed date, a certain influential lady within the Warband arrived, leaving her carriage and drivers at the prudent distance and walking in, a hawk and crow following along as if to complement the natural calmness she radiated, with a regal smile that proved almost disarming enough to make one forget she had torn down Fuxi walls and toppled their thrones just a few days prior.

She waited patiently, but persistently and did not leave until someone she knew to have the authority to deal with her came to do just that, and when they did she greeted them with a Gudite reverence, pulling her skirt with the left, to show how close it stuck to the leg and how ineffective it could make her in combat, while opening the right arm wide, not for a hug, but to expose the vulnerable, unarmored chest.

 	She did her very best to cut whoever was sent without any aggression, trying to be the first to speak, and making it so There are reasons, and good and malice in every action, but we are not so crass as to silence the voice of your emotion with our reason. So, let us hear every grievance here, as leaders, and in exchange hear our reasons, so we can discuss peace first and then perhaps never discuss war among us again.

*Spoiler: ooc* 
Show

I.E: let's discuss this a bit before we hear the horns of War.




*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company, Heron and Hippo, Golden Guards, Gardeners of the immortal flesh*
Show


A note arrives inviting all the factions to a rendezvous, where they can attest to the honestly average physic of Solyom, Leviatan, in light ceremonial armor which being Gudite ceremonial armor was above all practical 

"Gathered peoples of Adarkand, and our fellows who have walked as long as I did to get here, I've gathered you here because you are mighty, you are driven, some of you are wealthy, and above all, you are trustworthy.

I'm still not settled on whether to make or hire the ships, but it is far more important to know, who will help me brave the beasts we find with them?"

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards

Chemosh sips his drink as he sits in a lounge chair before spitting it out. So far attempts to make alchemical gold into a suitable food replacement had been a failure. Thankfully, the harvest had came in well. He almost regretted not going for it but progress was required.

A quiet man dressed all on gold walks up and hands over a notice. Looking at it, Chemosh's smile widens. Getting up he rushes over to Pyrom's lab as the lawn chair shifts and stands to follow him. The man in the middle of some delicate work in the latest golem. Waiting for the work to finish, Chemosh shoves the letter to the man.  I think it is time to contribute to the city's defence don't you? 

*Spoiler: Everyone*
Show


Good day, everyone! We will get straight to the point, we plan to solo the leviathan this season. Others may join but we do ask only elites join the killing. Anyone else we would prefer to be sidelined to guard against any animals that seek to eat the pieces of the beast.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus*

_The Battle of Silver Ashes
A failure to surprise the enemy is a crushing defeat only if you let the enemy surprise you in turn.

Legate Orbei of the XXIIX Legio Cerberus_

Arrows sang through the air ahead of the charging Cerberus Cohort, a dozen skirmishes already fought and likely a dozen more before the riches of Silver Street could be restored. The dead had been waiting, every alleyway an ambush, every building a charnel house. Emerging though the portals and twist streets had saved many lives at the bridges and other choke points, but the dead legionnaires were hardly few in number. Khergit, one of the few Khan strain Bakharan Akitas young enough to serve, bounded ahead of the host, encased in heavy leather llamelar and scattering the undead horrors as though they were little more than hens, he was a monster to match any the Shaitan had thus far thrown at the attacking legionnaires. Where the beast rode, the legion lances followed, crashing into infantry pinned flanks of Shaitan strong points and shattering ethereal flesh with silver blessed lance and cold iron blade.

The Shaitan were driven from silver street. But the City was far from saved.

There are always more horrors for the heroic to face.
*
Morale 14

Players*

Slayers of the Silent Saints, The Witchdoctors, Hemminghock
*Spoiler*
Show

We represent the main forces still combating the Shaitan right now, and while the true fangs they once had are somewhat dulled, the threat still remains, I would like to open this channel to discuss the future of operations against the Bloodsworn Terror and the threat they still pose to the people of the city.

Our planned operations against the Shaitan consist of protecting the districts still vulnerable to them, and the Cerberus Banner will be moving to secure House Cladius and Upper Tarbent this month, as well as an attack against one of their other remaining territories, though where our spears are best pointed has yet to be decided. If you have your own operations that need legion backing, or simply want to coordinate targets so as to draw the net ever tighter, please consider using this channel.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


The Golden Guards, Heron and Hippo
*Spoiler*
Show

Greetings Mercenaries,

Continuing the Imperial tradition of Auxiliaries, I am seeking to hire a significant compliment of soldiers in the coming months to support our continued operations against the Shaitan. I would ask both of your prices and conditions, as I have a budget of roughly [8 eco], assuming the deals presented are fair.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Apologies for the late reply Kindly Cousin,

The nature of our operations against the Shaitan saw necessity for a degree of public passiveness, I hope we gave no cause for offense. We would be interested in your services now, double so that we have close borders and may trade more freely. Do your deals with the Bloodsword hold true? You are unable to build weapons of war for the Legion?

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


*NPCs*

Legio Aquila
*Spoiler*
Show

Wardens of the First Gate,

We grow close to the completion of the City Watch, I only hope that we may complete its construction in time for the next calamity that may threaten Ardakand. This project in no small part has been an effort by our Banner to unify the Legions, and Minotarus has been quietly accepting our end of the deal during the Harvest Events of a few months prior. Do you know what it may be that the Forgemaster is interested in? I wish to begin making overtures and present the idea to him, as a legion Unification would lend great credence to the idea of Imperial Restoration to both the people of Ardakand and the scattered loyalists beyond the cities walls.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 5
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Do not trust the Gudites. They promised us land in return to lands in our sphere and instead met us on the battlefield to trap and destroy our forces.

They promised us payment for services rendered and did not follow through. Instead they conquered our already owned lands they had no claim to.

If you would work with them then think twice. They cannot be trusted and all can see their actions again those they work with.

Many our the atrocities in this city and yet the Gudites are the onrs to betray, steal, and murder without warning. Will everyone let this stand.


*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

Greetings,

As you can see the Gudites have betrayed us and left us surrounded and in danger. We know you had dealings with them as well. What has come of that.

Would you be willing to deal? We also desperately need lands to move our people to if you have ideas.



*Spoiler: Gardeners*
Show

Greetings,

We know you and the Gudites are working closely together. We would ask if you would be willing to speak on our behalf for mercy. They have unfairly betrayed us and murdered many of our people.

We desperately need lands to move our people to if you have ideas.



*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Our problem is that you are untrustworthy betrayers who decided they would rather go back on their word and betray their allies rather then work with them. 

We cannot trust any deal you would be willing to make with us.  So we shall make our deals and find our small ways to inconvenience you.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp 

*Espionage defense 10
Rep: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Public*
Show

The Heron can act as our witness, that the Clan pulled none of their weight to help this city when the rift threatened it, as they have always failed to do. And instead infiltrated and murdered their way into our ranks, to steal the only hint of succour those who paid life and limb may have, rubbing it in at the first chance they got.

If anyone believes such treachery is not to be repaid in kind they may reproach us, but it was already so, If you care at all for this city let the cycle be sealed, instead of joining it.
-Daghir, The Wolf.

P.S: I don't know how you easterners handle reverence, but i'll expect an eaten god to be of higher importance.     


*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show

The regal smile turns a bit sour, then resigned, disappointed "That's astonishingly foolish, or maybe, I haven't quite grasped the eastern mindset... We fought, and through deceit you won the heart. We tried to get it back through the same methods, you held us back, and I respect you for it."

"It could end here, with repaid debts, returned land, and an union with an equal. Yet, if you wish to cling to pride, to that belief of superiority kids abandon in adulthood, and to your tiny spec of coast, I will respect that too, but choose wisely, honest citizens will suffer in the deathrattle, whoever's it may be."

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 5
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Let the other factions fhat took part stand up. We assisted throughout the month. Securing the site and then Sealing the Rift. The Gudites March an army down to make sure no others can lay claim to the heart then have the temerity to accuse us of deceit? We spent the resources of our entire clan on the Rift that threatened the city yet are accused of not pulling our weight.

We are accused of deceit when with, no warning, we were marched upon in our lands. Our deals made were broken and we were not paid and their word not kept with.



*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

You talk of superiority but exude a breathtaking arrogance. You talk of repaid debts yet steal services we offer and you don't pay. You accuse us of stealing when you march an army in to take what we all worked for. We make deals where we agree not to take lands immediately beside us for nothing more then your desire yet when we move to take what you offered in return we find ourselves rebuffed violently.

You did not come to us to deal for the heart. You did not declare your frustration or intent. You came upon us with deceit in your heart. Yet you accuse us of it?

You ask for the matter to be left as it stands yet how can we trust you to stand by that when we were expecting our trusted neighbors last turn to hold up the deals we had made? What guarantees can you offer when you break your word so easily? If we make a deal how can we know we will not be marched upon the second the deal is decided.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan
*


 
_The Shaitan screams, a cry of agony that causes its assailants ears to bleed and their resolve to falter. The other warbands have fared better  Disaster and Betrayal were prepared. Pain was left as a sacrifice, to lure the Saints forces. And the Saints suffer for it indeed. Their offensive stalled, the tide turns, and it is as if the Shaitans careful preparation and unending fury might be enough.

Then Jurall arrives.

Two Shaitan meet their end almost immediately, their hosts bodies irrevocably damaged. Perhaps they will return to the city, should a new host be found. Perhaps not. It is immaterial. Jurall strikes in a flurry of fury and fervor, and the tide turns.

She finds herself facing a creature of nightmares. Red, blistered skin, glistening with blood and dark vitriol. Spikes driven through it at intervals, bones showing through crimson rotting flesh. Two gaping holes where its eyes should be. Each wound she inflicts on it closes instantly, transferred to one of the acolytes that accompany her, as they mirror its suffering.
And, for the first time since their arrival in Ardakand, a Shaitan speaks where the living may listen.
_
*WHERE WERE YOU?* _It cries in a voice that makes even the hardened Slayer-Confessor stumble. Its voice is suffering and torment and agony so deep, so unending that mortals cannot comprehend, and the others turn and flee._ *WHERE WERE YOU WHEN THE IMPERIAL ARMIES FOUND MY VILLAGE WHERE WERE YOU WHEN THEY SLAUGHTERED MY SONS TOOK MY DAUGHTERS BURNED MY PARENTS ALIVE WHERE WERE YOU WHEN THEY TORTURED ME WHEN THEY BLED ME WHEN THEY SCARRED ME WHEN THEY LEFT ME TO SUFFER IN A CAGE FOR DAYS UNTIL I BEGGED THEM TO END MY LIFE AND THEY WOULD NOT THEY KEPT ME ALIVE THEY WOULD NOT LET ME DIE WHERE WERE YOU THEN WHERE WHERE WHERE WHERE WHERE WHERE-*

_Her blade finds purchase at last. The Shaitan's ceaseless cries are ended as she slams her consecrated sword through its mouth. The foul red light that animates the corpse begins to leech away, but not before it screams around her sword, its words ringing across the district, across all of Ardakand:_

*WE ARE A TESTAMENT TO YOUR FAILURE
*
---------

*Spoiler: Public*
Show



_This time, the words painted on the bridge are painted in the blood of the Whitefangs, adopted and integrated into the Witch-Doctors. Similar words are found carved into the stone amidst the rubble of Diashir, where the Shaitan's offensive cost Hemminghock much of what they would have gained from their conquest. 
_
*PLOT AGAINST US, DEFEND OUR ENEMIES, AND SUFFER.  

YOU ARE WARNED.*



*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi: Morale 12*
Show



_In the sole refuge of Clan Fuxi, a battered Shaitan, scarred from holy blades and faith, approaches. When it speaks, blood bursts from its skeletal body, pooling into words on the stone._
*
WE ARE WOUNDED, DAMAGED. WE SEEK INFORMATION AND WEAPONS AND WORKINGS. DO THIS, AND YOU MAY HAVE THE RUBBLE WE LEAVE BEHIND.* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Looking for access to your Esp (however much you have, for reading the messages of others), and I want Mil and Art. Offering to let you take my abandoned territories, of which there will soon be quite a few. You wont get stats, of course, but youll get something much more valuable  continued existence.





*Spoiler: To the Gudites: Morale 12*
Show



That night, the old woman of the Gudites  the appointed messenger  is approached once more in her dreams. It is a bleeding and broken figure this time, covered in wounds, its cloak torn and its wings bloodied and ragged. And yet it lives.

When she wakes, she finds words carved into the wall of her domicile:
*
BETRAYAL. THERE IS NOTHING SO SWEET. IT CONSUMED US. IT CONDEMNED US. IT CREATED US. WE DESPISE IT. WE CRAVE IT. 

WILL YOU TURN ON US? WE DID NOT AID ARDAKAND WHEN IT STARVED, THOUGH WE REMOVED MANY MOUTHS.*

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

*Espionage Defense: 10
Reputation: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show


"You are asking questions, good, that's the spirit" Daghir called in the hawk and quickly wrote a letter for it as she had done throughout " the blather outside is meaningless for now, it would not help Fuxi if they believe your words and it may hurt me if they believe mine"

There is prancing about the room now, agile circling, whatever impediment the skirt was meant to have on the legs either fictitious or wholly insuficiente "you'll have to excuse the order of my answers: Deceit we did, just like you, beating you where you Excell is the whole point."

"Pride is a Gudite sin, sir, not because it isn't approved by Gulldr, he loves it as much as he does himself. No, it is a sin because we priests are not Gulldr, and if we were that'd be a threat, I'll let you mull on that.

"As for repaid debts... Well, you are clearly not listening, I ask you not to leave things as they are, but to grow beyond them, with us"

She pulls out a paper from amidst her sleeves, and let's it be seen by the delegates.

*Spoiler: OOC terms of peace*
Show

I will leave you your starting territory and the sumps, plus renegotiate with the Witch doctors so you get 10.

I will repay 4 inv, 5 mil for one of your conquests and 3 permanent stats Of your choice next turn (or perhaps some delving if you still think the alliance is a long con after I've already paid into it)

It has to be next turn because what I suggest is an alliance, and a proper one at that, and I need to see the both of us spend those 5 points before I buy you'll be into it (shocker here, but I don't trust you that much either) After that, we go ahead and win this game.


"I'm ready to announce it right now, but the only guarantee I can grant for you is if you deny it." Daghir lifted a pinky, red and smoking, molten metal falling off from where a ring had been, and with a scorching ray from it drew a line on the floor, parallel to the door behind her "Say no, and I will cross this line by month's end, and I won't be happy."



*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show

 The old woman wrote her answer in the dirt outside, hoping it'll encourage them to not damage their walls.

"We have our own troubles"

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*
_"Who are we, to watch the threshold?"_

- Final Prayer of the Mortalists


*The Vigil*

They met under the cover of dusk, for their churches and temples had been abandoned. Cleaved away by their hosts as they were politely but firmly asked to leave most of their residences in the Marble Ward, the faithful took to the back alleys and gutters they had always known. They were far fewer now, yet no less fervent for their number. Tonight, the meeting place was an old warehouse near the outer city docks, loaned by a lone sympathetic noble with family ties to Sancta Ichoria. Out of generosity, he had provided some rations of bread and tea, incense and ingots for their rituals. They had made do with the rest, as was their way; barely scraping by, surviving.

Yet here the candles burned bright, for they were not alone.

The slaying of a monster was no easy thing. It took preparation, training, and knowledge. Each one was different, requiring new strategies and tools. No one assassin would be perfect for every job, and so the Silent Slayers always endeavoured to hone many different blades. Even then, the first lesson taught to every Slayer was simple: expect death. Those who devoted their lives to the profession never lived for very long, for sacrifice was often the final requirement of any devout hunter.

So it was tonight. For every flame set among the host was another who had fallen. The panoply got larger and larger, as more reports trickled in from across the water. He still had eyes in Tarbent, in the Port Ward, in Charkand and the Merchants' Isle, hearing from those who had kept their piety close even under darknest nightfall. Whenever a harried-looking runner appeared at his door, he would listen for the names.

"... Laeren..."

"... Kyrios..."

"... Sanusar..."

The candles grew, and the faithful sang. There were hymns innumerable to the Silent Saints, scribed over centuries of devotion, but in the hearts of those who remained they thought not of their icons but of their friends and neighbours, of those who had made the only choice worth making. Vorin alone did not weep, for he knew it would do them no good where they were. Instead, his mind was awhirl with calculations, speculations, and other ever-fraying thoughts. If this Slayer had passed. If that had dealt a crippling blow. In the corner of the warehouse, his ink-stained fingers pored over scrolls and maps of Ardakand.

They would be enough. They would have to be enough.

The side door to the warehouse swung open definitively, and a single cloaked silhouette stepped through. This was no runner, Vorin noted at once, but his own peer. Confessor Jurall appeared much as they had for as long as he'd known them; pauldrons and vambraces of blessed steel beneath a light cloak and flowing robes, with blade hilts visible at every join and angle of their body. He knew that there were as many - likely more - weapons hidden on their person. As they drew back their hood, golden eyes held his with a fixed gaze.

"The Shaitan of Pain are dead." The Slayer-Confessor of the Order of True Death strode into the center of the space, interrupting the latest chant as drew the stares of all those present. They tossed a canvas bag onto a nearby crate, which landed with a soft squelch. There was no need to anyone to guess at its contents. Even as Vorin knew that those within were not their quarry's true form - merely temporary hosts, the desperate and the lost who had bartered themselves for petty vengeance - it would matter little to the masses.

"Show them. Show all the deniers that our swords are still sharp."


*All Messages Public*

*Spoiler: To Everyone*
Show

We are confirming to all that will listen: the Slayers of the Silent Saints have struck a blow against the Bloodsworn Shaitan. Their Shaitan of Pain are dead, and the Shaitan of Disaster and Betrayal are wounded for the time being. Although our blades were not quite enough to entirely eliminate the latter, we hope that the good people of Ardakand can use this chance to strike decisively while the Enemy is weakened.

- The Slayer-Confessors of the Silent Saints

*Spoiler: To Legio XXIIX Cerberus, Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

Dear Legate Orbei and Cousin Hylah,

The good officer speaks sensibly, and we concur with their strategy. The Slayers, though still diminished, have regained some of their strength with the returns of the harvest and swelling of our ranks with the fall of the Shaitan. Moreover, it seems as though the Carnival has stayed their hand despite our worst predictions. This offers us an unprecedented window of opportunity.

This month, our Slayers intend to finish what they started. The remaining Shaitan will die. If this is to be our end, then we would have it be such an end as to be worthy of remembrance. They have terrorized this city for long enough. However, open-ground campaigns are hardly our specialty. The Legio has had recent success in driving out the monsters, so we would consign all of our new initiates and volunteers to you to fashion into a terrible sword. Given our recent troubles at the hands of intercessors, the Enemy certainly has means of reading our missives, so we will allow you to come to your own conclusions about the number of men you are to receive.

Additionally, the other Slayer-Confessors and I will be adding to the Legio's war chest by pooling our resources.

May your sword arms never falter,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I can confirm that I've got a hearty surplus of Military this turn. If either of you intends to wage war on the Shaitan, I recommend spending 4 Inv this Midturn to make a portal to any of my territories in the Marble Ward and I will funnel you all of the Mil at my disposal.

Since my Morale is still low enough that I can't guarantee security, I will not confirm strike targets in the thread. I'm pretty sure that nobody can crack the Legio's 14 message encryption and I can't risk the Carnival spilling everything to the Shaitan, so I recommend that all concrete tactical information is kept on their end as much as possible. The Legio is welcome to make guesses in the thread as to how much Mil I'm sending (which I will confirm or deny in vague terms).

Also, I'm adding a bunch of Eco to the bid to get the mercenaries on board. Here's hoping it encourages a bit more bidding.


*Spoiler: To the Witch-Doctors*
Show

Dear Witch-Doctors of the Mire,

We were saddened to hear of the conquest of your lands at the hands of the Bloodsworn Shaitan. Although we have had our differences, that is a far cry from wishing torture and undeath on those living in your neighborhoods. Your people deserve vengeance, and we intend on helping you attain it - because it is the right thing to do, not only for Ardakand, but now to make amends for our past short-sightedness.

Our messages with Legio Cerberus should give you some indication as to our plan. If you wish to aid in the fight, we would recommend coming to a similar arrangement with them; they have fought the Shaitan successfully, and if you have the men to spare, they could surely be used. The irony that the Knight would have been a great champion is not lost on us, either; they would have been an excellent champion against the howling dark. It only deepens our regret to have drawn blades in haste.

May you find some manner of peace,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: To the Hemminghock Company, Golden Guard, Heron and the Hippo, and Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
Show

Dear mercenaries,

The time has come for a proper bid for your services. The Shaitan are a worthy foe, and one that has been hounding this city for too long. Some of you have taken up the fight, but you have largely sat on the sidelines and watched. Now, at this late hour, we have coin and means of hiring you to prove yourselves worthy of your so-called titles.

The Legio Cerberus and the Slayers are as one in this. We have assumed that they contacted you with an offer; consider that offer enhanced by our own recent windfalls from the harvest. Whichever one of you can promise the Legio the most for our cause will be responsible for making at least one portal to a staging ground of Legate Orbei's choice. Through Legio grounds, we intend to establish a network of temporary portals that will allow for rapid coordination across Ardakand's various Wards. Using these gateways, we can ferry money and men to where they need to be at the right moment.

You did not stand for righteousness, but will you stand for fortune?

May you find solace in gold,

Slayer-Confessor Jurall, Sancta Finalis

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If any of you are willing to spend some Inv to open a portal at Midturn, I am putting forward 13 t. Eco to hire troops for Legio Cerberus this turn. Not sure if they've already reached out for a bid - I assume they have, considering the recipients of their last message and the harvest payout from last turn - but if they have, go ahead and add 13 to that pool.

I'm effectively asking the Legio to be the staging ground for this. If they make a portal to me and one of you - presumably whoever wins the bid with the most net Mil - makes a portal to them, I can use them as a middleman with no penalties on either end. Presumably, you would have had to spend the Inv to make a portal anyway; I'm just sweetening the deal.

If you're going to comment on total Mil and Eco, please keep me uninvolved. I can probably read most of your messages, but my own message security is low enough that I suspect the Shaitan can read it.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan
**

*

*Spoiler: To the Slayers of the Silent Saints: Mor 12*
Show


*
Before they are displayed, the heads of the slain Shaitan glow with a furious purple-black energy, and they speak in an unnatural voice:*_

YOU HAVE BEEN STRUCK AND LAID BARE. AND YOU HAVE DEALT OUR BROTHERS A BLOW IN TURN. 

STRIKE US AGAIN, AND WILL WE BRING FIRE AND DEATH AND BLOOD TO YOU UNSEEN FOR AN AGE. YOU WISH TO BE MARTYRS, AND WE SHALL MAKE IT SO. BUT YOUR ERADICATION SERVES NOTHING, AND WE WILL REMAIN._ 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Fair's fair. I needed to be taken down a peg, and you've succeeded. My ability to spread and destroy has been severely curtailed.

That said, you've now been warned. Kill or disable any more VIPs, and I will destroy you even if it costs me everything I've got. Leave me to the Legion to hunt, and you can continue to wage your futile crusade against the rest of the city. 






*Spoiler: To the Golden Guard, to Heron & Hippo: Mor 12*
Show



_The message is scrawled on paper in what looks disturbingly like blood, written in a trembling hand. The recipient wonders idly if the author survived its transcription._ *

AID THE SLAYERS, OR THE LEGION, AND YOU WILL SUFFER THE SAME FATE AS THE WITCH-DOCTORS. 

TAKE THEIR SIDE AND BE REPAID IN BLOOD AND DEATH.

**Spoiler: OoC*
Show



You've both been spared the Shaitan's attention. This can change. Send no messages to the Legion or to the Slayers, or our wrath will fall upon you as well. You saw what happened to the Witch-Doctors when they tried to scheme against us. 

There are other uses for your Mil this season, no doubt. 





*Spoiler: To the Witch-Doctors (PUBLIC)*
Show



_The message is discovered on the border of the Witch-Doctors' remaining territory. Bodies, twisted and mangled, are laid out in patterns - words for all to see. _ 

*WE KNOW YOU THIRST FOR VENGEANCE. WE UNDERSTAND. VENGEANCE DRIVES US. 

YOU DID NOT HAVE OUR ATTENTION. THEN YOU OFFERED YOUR MAGICS TO OTHERS TO END US. THIS IS THE PRICE YOU PAY. RETRIBUTION AND VENGEANCE FOLLOW. 

SHOULD YOU CONTINUE TO WORK AGAINST US - YOU, AND ANY OTHERS WHO DO - YOU WILL SUFFER FOR IT. 
*
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Last turn, the Witch-Doctors offered to create a portal to allow another to strike us. As such, they've lost a territory. This is the price.

Hemminghock publicly promised to take up arms against any who hurt the Saints, knowing they had already declared and attack on the Shaitan. The battle in Diashir was the consequence.

This is their warning. And to anyone else who stands in the Shaitan's way - more consequences will follow. Neutrality is safety, and the Shaitan's grudges linger.

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual

This cannot be borne.  People accepted the protection of the Loa and died despite it!  Vengeance was called for, at the very least...


The Trickster wanders the city at war once more, in their unpresupposing mortal vessel.  This time, they find themselves at the headquarters of the Legio Cerebri....

*Spoiler:  Private Message for Legio Cerebri*
Show


 We heard your message and, sadly, could not trust our channels to reply in such a manner as to not be intercepted, so I was sent directly to coordinate with you for the eradication of the Shaitan.   We can promise to destroy the foothold in the Mire and additionally offer two portals and some degree of support besides.  
We are willing to follow your lead in this, as you are the more experienced military organization.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 10*
*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show



Homered elders, marionettes of silk and chitin, 

Another hand has swung its blade, and the sun is half-blind. 

Does your great work shift with the world, or shall we weave on as before?

-Cousin Hylah 




*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

I am hoping you found the tree and calves help for warming the spirits of your people. As I pledged, you can be expecting [1 Inv] and [1 Mor] this month at least. But if your share of harvest was as good as ours, I am thinking you might want more? 

Prices are same, except for that if you do not want to pay with coin or treasure, my cousins could use [5 inv] or [1 mil], would take at same rate as secret tricks and alchemy (so 4:1 for a permanent stat, can be paid with any of those four stats, to the maximum of my only needing the 1 point of mil or 5 of inv]

Also, about snakes- if you intend to massacre them, I would beg you to reconsider. Whatever vendetta you have, the City is seeing enough of helpless slaughtered, no?

-Cousin Arsat



*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Friend Legate!

Is nothing worth apologizing for. Driving wraiths from Guild Ward excuses many things anyway. 

As for services, am sad to say for know we keep word with monsters. They are gone from Guild War, but could  come back very easy yeah? My cousins are looking after too many refugees to risk Shaitan raiding. Even with real warbands dead, lesser dead they have made slaughtering so much of city are real threat yet. Hope you can forgive. With luck Shaitan will be beaten back more, and threat gone. 

But if you are needing anything except warmaking help, my cousins are happy to help! Can give [permanent point of any non-mil permanent stat] in exchange for [a permanent point of eco, art, esp, or 3 Eco, or 4 of any combination of Art, Esp, Inv, Mil)*

Will help as much as we can.
-Cousin Arsat 

*note that demand for mil and to a lesser extent eco is SHARPLY limited




*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show



We have begged for the safety of your persons and of the virtues of peace, though I cannot say if their ears will be open to our pleas. 




*Spoiler: Golden Guards*
Show



Strong Men of Gold!

Will be blunt  I am hearing you may be flush with coin soon. Logistics are issue, will need permission from dog-soldiers, but if can be fixed then I would like to offer use for all the coin you can spare. 

My cousins garden is growing, its fruits ripe and its meat hearty. They are needing alchemy and fertilizer and dozen other things money can buy, and challenges to make think outside box. Maybe you can give both?

-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



So!

Contingent on getting permission for trade from Legio Cerberus, I would like to offer some trade deals. 

Offers
1-You give: 1 permanent point of Eco, Art, Esp ; You get: a permanent stat point of your choice, plus 1 temporary morale to cover your trade fees
2-You give: 3 points of Eco ; You get: a permanent point of [Mil, Eco, Esp, Art]
3-You give: 4 points of Eco ; You get: a permanent point of [Mor, Inv]
4-You give: 4 points of [Art, Esp, Inv, Mil] ; You get: a permanent point of whatever (Note, demand for these stats is sharply limited. I literally only need/want 1 point of mil, increasing quantities of the rest but there are limits to what I can use of all of them)

Thoughts?

Unrelated, but asking for permission to trade through you to reach Heron and Hippo





*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



Great Hippo! Wise Heron!

Will be blunt  I am hearing you may be flush with coin soon. Logistics are issue, will need permission from dog-soldiers and gold-men, but if can be fixed then I would like to offer use for all the coin you can spare. 

My cousins garden is growing, its fruits ripe and its meat hearty. They are needing alchemy and fertilizer and dozen other things money can buy, and challenges to make think outside box. Maybe you can give both?

-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



So!

Contingent on getting permission for trade from Legio Cerberus and Golden Guard, I would like to offer some trade deals. 

Offers
1-You give: 1 permanent point of Eco, Art, Esp ; You get: a permanent stat point of your choice, plus 1 temporary morale to cover your trade fees
2-You give: 3 points of Eco ; You get: a permanent point of [Mil, Eco, Esp, Art]
3-You give: 4 points of Eco ; You get: a permanent point of [Mor, Inv]
4-You give: 4 points of [Art, Esp, Inv, Mil] ; You get: a permanent point of whatever (Note, demand for these stats is sharply limited. I literally only need/want 1 point of mil, increasing quantities of the rest but there are limits to what I can use of all of them)

Thoughts?




*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show


Oh Jagged Knives of Paradise,

Your survival is a treasure, your victory another. 

Your last blow neednt be the blaze of glory to engulf you. If you wish to restore the peoples faith and your own security, we would be overjoyed to aid you. 

-Cousin Hylah 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That is, if you plan on being not-dead for the foreseeable future, did you want to trade for some permanent morale?
 




*Spoiler: Witch Doctors*
Show



Oh Shadow-ridden, 

I write to beg forgiveness  your offer of last month passed unreturned, for feat of enraging the wraiths who loomed so near us. I weep that they have turned their wraith upon you instead.

We would aid your reconstruction if we could, but the distance between your holdings and the Garden is chaos and blood. Should a peaceable route be established in the next month, I very much hope we might do business with you.
-Cousin Hylah 




--------------------------------------------

*Spoiler: Gudites, Heron and Hippo, Golden Guard, Hemminghock Family Company*
Show



_Cousin Hylah attended, with two acolytes who looked more like gorillas in robes than any sort of religious seeker walking behind her with heavy clubs and protective expressions. The Cousin herself was as slight as always, almost vanishing in the mass of her loam-black robes and gleaming white mask._

We have made our Garden in the wreckage of a sea-gods wrath. It is only right I see to the butchering of another. 

It pains me to leave my Beloved, but if ships are chartered, I will find passage with one, and see those who fight have the health and might the require. Others might company me, though their decision is yet to be made. 

[OOC: Can  pledge my Art3 VIP, barring anything massive changing. Other commitments vary based on trades and current events

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

Minoo presides over the Hall of Judgement once again. On her desk are three stacks papers that reach up to the ceiling and sway ominously. Before her is a horde of ghostly red figures with all manner of wounds. She clears her throat and summons the Judge of the dead.

*"Lagamal, we call on you. Hear now the case of the Shaitan of Pain, champions of the Shaitan."*

Once more the hall trembles and expands to be far bigger than it should. A cold wind blows and a vast figure gazes across an immense distance.

*"I give you the Shaitan of Pain, spirits of pain and blood."* The ghostly form horde glows a bit brighter as they wait for judgement.* "I bring this case today as the Advocate for the Dead. I have heard their tales and weighed their soul. They have committed grave crimes among the living and painted the city with the blood of the innocent."*

*"I see no righteousness here. There are not shades of vengeance or regret who punish their murderers for justice. The shaitan seek only to spread their suffering to as many possible no matter their innocence or crimes. They are a self perpetuating cycle of undeath. I would grant them peace to end the cycle, but these shades do not deserve that mercy.*"

*"Oh great Judge Lagamal, I ask for Exile. Cast them out to haunt their fellow wraiths in a taste of what justice should be."*

The great figure slowly nods and raises its hands, *"GRANTED."* A swirl of wind blows across the Hall of Justice sweeping the shades of the Shaitan back out into the city.

In the wake of the departure two more ghostly figures step forward. But nobody is really paying attention as Minoo asks for clemency for the Pontifex and Captain of the fleet.

*Spoiler: To Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh (Morale: 5)*
Show

Cousin Arsat,

We are interested in trading and as more than just a one time thing. Of course we are not close, but we have ways to walk the spirit world and close the distance between us. If you would allow my shamans access to your district we would set up a gateway that would allow our two people to freely walk across the city in but a few steps.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I would like to trade three t. stats for one p. stat on an ongoing basis. I would also like to build a portal from one of your districts to my nexus so that we could avoid the distance penalties.

Current offer:
1 Esp for 1 Eco.

Possibly eco for other stats, but it'll depend on how the auction goes.



*Spoiler: Legio XXIIX Cerberus (Morale 5)*
Show

Legate,

I'll be blunt. I was going to offer you my standard rates for warband work. But then the Shaitan sent me a little note. Said I'd get hurt if I helped you. Well the way I see it leaving them alone just means I'll have to fight them once they're done with the rest of the city. Now, I'm never one to back down from a fight, but I don't like those odds. I haven't been able to crack the High Fane and that's just one outpost of theirs.

So here's what I'll do. I'll give you a bargain rate and just charge you for wear and tear on our armor (1:1 Mil:Eco). If you can clear the High Fane for me I'll even throw in an extra squad for no extra charge.

Hormoz, the Hippo

PS. Tell the Slayers of the Silent Saints we're all booked up for sorcerers. But if you can toss some artificers our way we can see about a portal. (4 Art for 4 Inv)



*Spoiler: Gudites, Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh, Golden Guard, Hemminghock Family Company (Public)*
Show

I need to chop something. I'll be there.

Hormoz, the Hippo

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 5
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


The last month had been disturbing to say the least, territories lost, soldiers murdered by 'allies', and promises betrayed. The clan and been forced to fight for their lives as Gudite barbarians attempted to erase every piece left of the Clan from the city. So it was more important then ever that the clan uphold their traditions, and their most important tradition was the bestowal of new powers granted by Fuxi was their greatest tradition.

The last month had been devastating in many ways but not in regards to their powerful snake god. Fuxi had found meals among the glut of spirits emerging forth during the eclipse, the spirits not expecting to find themselves prey as they travelled to the mortal world. Fuxi had found a blood drenched women spreading the blight and corruption of cannibalism, she put up a worthy fight but in the end spoiled the fight by begging to be devoured as the ultimate expression of her beliefs. Next the White Snake came upon a prey that reminded her of the old days when she slithered through the brush, a regular snake. A great toad among the mangroves spreading its offspring through the mortal realm for them to grow. The great snake had lost none of its old skill as it slithered through the swamp to devour the great toad, glutting herself on the mass of toad and its offspring. 

The Great Fuxi bestowed the remnants of power upon its representative in the city, showing solidarity behind Lady Tamachi despite the twists and turns of its clan in the city. Tamachi built off that gift from Fuxi to reassert her domination over the clan expedition, a great ceremony among the university with the powers strategically granted to those that will bring more power to her corner. Chagatai was a concession she had made to gain her families support in the expedition but the young lady was not Tamachi's creature in any sense.

Lord Jochii and Lady Ogeda'ai were her picks this time. Jochii's family had been granted a power generations ago and it was weakening. Now their powers holder, Jochii's older brother, was currently fighting in the civil war leaving Jochii here to try and gather power for his family. This gift would be what Jochii needs to become the next patriarch of his family and eclipse his brother. While the brother was still alive and trying to gether power Jochii needed another faction to do likewise in. While Jochii was a powerful spirit hunter and trained warrior he had been purposefully kept away from the upper echelons of the his families politics and needed a backer.

Lady Ogeda'ai was from a family that had no power and they were currently attempting to marry her to another distant branch in order to move up the ladder in waiting for a gift of power. Since Tamachi was granted leave to make her own order in the city she chose Ogeda'ai for her head for numbers and the fact that Odeda'ais family would be attempting to bring her back for a marriage and Tamachi's influence would be the only one standing in the way of that.

The pair show off their new powers to the delight and envy of the watching clan. Jochii turned into a horrifying creature, half serpent and half ghoul, granted speed, power, and regeneration while he held the form. The newly empowered clansmen cuts apart several spirit beasts while shrugging off wounds that would have debilitated a normal warrior. Ogeda'ai has the watching clan drooling with greed and desire as she walks among common blocks of stone and wood, turning them into precious metals and rare materials. The clanswomen was already thinking of ways to use their newly acquired goods, finding what the market wanted most. 

Tamachi watches the two new prospects and thinks of ways to show off the still vibrant power of the clan. 



*Spoiler: Golden Guard/Public*
Show

We understand there is an expedition heading out to hunt these serpents. We have those among us capable of long hunts and who are familiar with the tactics of great serpents. We will allow none to come close to the grandeur of our great Fuxi and will show our skill on the hunt. 

We offer some of the more martial of our new nobility to join you. Specifically the Lady of a Thousand Eyes, Holder of Hidden Coin, and the Lord of the Red Fang. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If its VIPs only we would like to send three of our VIPs, Tier 3 and two Tier 2s, to join the hunt.



*Spoiler: Gudite*
Show

The Fuxi representatives look suspiciously at the noble women.

"What would bring you to offer an alliance of these terms. What do you gain at this point to offer these generous terms to a clan you just invaded and attempted to take all land from?

Of course a public announcement of alliance would calm some doubts and your... guarantee is of course a consideration. We will get back to you after the Leviathen hunt with our answer. We will however make sure to keep the resources available for an alliance if needed"


*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

While we can offer access to our intelligence (6 Esp) we cannot offer Mil or Art. We are too desperate for both of those resources this turn and the creation of trades too difficult. However we have heard that your Shaitan are injured and we have... a solution. We can offer healing to your injured leaders in replace of any stats for access to your ravaged lands.

----------


## neriractor

*Gudite Warcamp*

*Espionage defense: 10
Reputation: martial-spiritual-barbarian

PCs*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of The White Snake*
Show

Daghir smiles "Why, because you survived of course, the offer of alliance is a recognition, the offer of aid is less an acceptance of guilt, for you know what you were getting into, and more a matter of making sure you can carry your weight when conflict does arrive"

She mimicked the suspiscious expression of the Fuxi representative, though with a bit more mirth behind it "Very well" she walked to the door and made another Gudite Vow towards the delegate, the skirt looking as restrictive when pulled as it had done in the first instance "a representative will return when the ships do, may your warriors have a good hunt" then she left the building, though her chariot lingered in the district for a few more hours, as if lost or on a tour.


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Inmortal Flesh*
Show

Cousin Arsat,

Cousin Hylah's support is very much welcome on the coming hunt, as are your offers.

It is a shame that we indeed needed _more_ spiritual support this season, rather than less, given that I'll be unavailable due to the hunt. We may instead redeem the other part of our deal, though we'll have to see what wares we can acquire first and if there is even any money remaining afterwards.

Massacres and helpless? is that what you think of us cousin? the Fuxi can put up a fight and indeed they do yet we wish it not to continue. Daghir is currently negotiating, unarmed and unarmored as a show of our good intentions, whatever happens next is on their hands.

The Crow's keen eye,
-Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yeeaaah, Inv and Mil are kind of at a premium right now for me  :Small Tongue:  Though I might make the 2 for 1's this turn if my bids don't go well.
 


*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company*
Show

Hey souls sisters,

As I will venture to sea this month, we would like to know if spiritualists or shamans from your lands would join us, and what they'll part for.

Crow's keen eye,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

need 3 INV this midturn for delving, and I figure 3 Eco this midturn is a fair trade, given the practical uses it has this time around.



*NPCs*

*Spoiler: House Aranea*
Show

Greetings keeper of ancestors,

It seems the city is stirring, am I correct in assuming your last callings are still what should be aimed for, regardless of what has changed?

Gulldr's Might,
-Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Really just checking in to see if the LTP is all the same, if they did invest when active or something



*Spoiler: Legio Aquila*
Show

Esteemed Legate,

It does seem the battle against the Shaitan is reaching a turning point, now that we have almost fully chased them out of the western districts and Cerberus with the eastern mercs are in a good position to chase them from the east. We would gladly help you continue the training project so that the city may be ready to deal with the next threat.

Gulldr's Might,
Daghir, The Wolf.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hoping to pry the LTP out of them.

----------


## Writtensanity

The bridge crossing to Dashir was walled by two massive gates. One, on the Hemminghock factories of the former Courthouses, and one blocking off the White Washed district of Dashir. Even through the last three months of turmoil, Dashir had managed its appearance, maintaining the pearl perfection they used to represent connection to the Eye of Heaven that overlooked the city.

Hemminghock representatives had crossed the bridge before. In fact, the gates were rarely closed considering the deluge of refugees looking for the blessing of the eye recently. Whether it was the Shaitan, or the brigands outside of Ardakand, there had been a litany of reasons to pray in the past months. 

Today though, the gates were shut, massive doors of iron and oak blocking the advance of the Hemminghock troops that had been mustered over the past week. Gunmen, now a healthy mix of Hemminghock immigrants and local hires, waited on the bridge with guns in hand. They'd been told the gate would be opened for them, and that they weren't to fire a shot without a command, under penalty of non-payment. 

It wasn't court marshalling, but it was how Hemminghock operated. 

On the Dashir side of the gate, three dozen Hemminghock representatives stood at the ready, with pistols on their hip instead of rifles in their hands. At the front of the gathering was Bridget Fortner, the battalion manager and the harpy in charge of bringing half the Courthouses under Hemminghock control. At the moment, Fortner had her chestnut wings squeezed behind her back and her talons tapping on the street. Across from her stood a small legion clad in brilliant silver platinum plate, the defenders of the Eye of Heaven. Fortner stared at their voids in their helmets where eyes were covered in shadow. Unlike the Hemminghock side, there wasn't a single representative at the front as a clear leader, instead it was a wall of warriors, one stance away from a trained shield wall. 

Fortner glanced up at the moon. Hemminghock missives had given the Praesidium until midnight to make up their mind about the Hemminghock purchase offer. Midnight was was less specific than anything that coudld get tracked with a sundial, but at this point they were dangerously close to it being obvious that Hemminghock didn't want to follow through on their announcement of taking the district by force. Pulling a gun on the Preasidium guards was the worst case scenario and would cost Fortner their bonus.

One of the guards on the other side looked to the rooftops as the standoff continued. Much like the group with Fortner, Hemminghock harpy sharpshooters could leverage their flight to get wherever they wanted. The guard adjusted their shield after looking back at the assembled crowd. They couldn't truly stop Hemminghock from taking over most of Dashir, but they would at least die before the company got their hands on the Eye of Heaven. Hemminghock had said that they had no interest in the eye, but the Praesidium Guards had heard that song and dance before, and it had never stopped someone from taking a battering ram to the gates. 

"Alright," Fortner began, pulling her pistol off of her hip but leaving her arm hanging lazily at her side, "have y'all reached a consensus or am I gonna need to get nasty?"

"The Praesidium has never fallen to foreign invaders," one of the guards announced. 

"Fer the last time," Fortner sighed, "we're not invaders, we're an Ardakandian business with a writ of ownership from the Courthouse 'cross the river an-"

"We know that the Courthouses have been captured by Hemminghock forces," the guard answered, "your paper means nothing within Dashir's walls."

"God d-" Fortner cut herself off, "Look, do ya want me to get one from the Palace? Heron and Hippo are just on the other side o' that gate and I could-"

"The invasive mercenar-"

"This ain't your Ardakand anymore," Fortner hissed, "if y'all want something signed by a dead man, then I'm happy to help ya cross over to the spirits."

Her threat was met with silence. 

"Open the gate," Fortner commanded to the harpies behind her. Half a dozen moved to each gatehouse, walking up to the Presidum guards in front of each door and shoving them out of the way. 

"You will not open that gate!" the same guard commanded, taking a step forward and putting their hand on their blade, the scratching sound of metal on scabbard rang out through the streets. 

The harpies looked back for a moment but continued into the gatehouses once they saw Fortner's nod. As the guard went to take another step forward, Fortner matched him, walking forward until they met in the middle of the two factions, and then taking another step forward so the wide brim of her hat pressed against his helm. The clinking of uncomfortable plate armor filled the street. 

"Ya gonna stop me?" Fortner asked, as she did, she pressed the barrel of her gun against his chest plate, and then slowly moved it up along his sternum, locking it just in the slot between his neck guard and the core armor. She still couldn't see the guards eyes, but she couldn't imagine anything other than steel resolve. 

There was a telltale click from a nearby rooftop as another harpy landed. None of the Presidium guards flinched and the Hemminghock forces were still awaiting commands. 

The massive gate began to swing open, moved inch by inch with groaning wood and screeching steel. The first crack between the gargantuan doors revealed Hemminghock guns, legions deep, trained to fire and prepared to march on the district if the order was given. Should the gate lock open, there was nothing that the Praesidum could do to stop their advance. The white walls of Dashir that had prevented invasions of the Eye of Heaven for a thousand years would finally lose to a march. The march of progress.

A scream echoed out from further in the city, catching every corner and wall until it raked its claws over the assembled forces, threatening both of them to fire upon the other. The scream began to peter out, falling back and returning the dead to the night, but gate seemed quiet compared to the screech the Praesidum had just ignored. The inches of the opening turned into feet as the standoff continued. 

Dashir was built on the side of the mountain, leading up to the Eye of Heaven, the streets were a mix of cobblestone slopes and granite stairs, marking the end of the pilgrimage for those looking to worship at the Eye. The unique structure of the town would have made it almost impossible to fight through, considering those marching inward would always be facing the high ground, but there was something else novel about it. It let Fortner see the first buildings, those closest to the eye, burst into deep red flame. Then, seconds later, the moon hanging overhead washed over with blood, smothering the cool light and plunging the night into scarlet. The final marker was a scream of arrival, the scream of something dead so long that it had forgotten it was alive. 

Fortner took a step back from the Praesidum guard she'd been leaning into. She watched the white buildings of Dashir erupt as the spirit realm erupted into the physical and unleashed the Shaitan into the district. The Praesidum guard didn't flinch until the first everlasting scream had become a cacophony of panic, fire and suffering. 

The Praesidum guard spun to face the burning Dashir, looking toward the eye and watching scarlet flame kiss the fortress walls as the defender's bells started to ring, they turned back to Fortner, who had taken several steps back toward the Hemminghock lines. Once she felt the eyes of the guards back on her, she stopped. 

"Looks like someone's movin' in general," she mused, "want it to be us or them?"

Screams drowned out the silence between the two.

"You wouldn't let the Eye of-" 

"We're defendin' Hemminghock property," Fortner pointed out, "if Dashir we're suddenly Hemminghock property, why I'd be obligated to turn these guns t'ward stoppin' those spirits. Overwise," she trailed off. The first panicked citizens started arriving at the backline of the Praesidum, running away from the burning that had began at the top of the hill and was advancing down like a wave of fire and blood. "I'm gonna need a lot of guns to defend this bridge."

"Y-" the Praesidum guard began but stopped as Fortner held out her hand and offered a winner's smile. The guard waited as the screams climbed up into the air with the smoke. The fire started illuminating the Praesidum guards, changing their silver to ruby. Flames flickered across Fortner's eyes. 

She held her hand out perfectly friendly, like they were agreeing to meeting on Thursday as opposed to the fate of a district. 

There was a growl of frustration before the Praesidum guard stepped forward and locked hands with Fortner, shaking her hand too violently for polite society. He dropped her hand and motioned to the lines behind him, telling them to let the citizens through. 

"Pleasure doin' business," Fortner thanked in a sing-song tone that clashed against the cacophany in the background. "Let em' through!" she called back to the Hemminghock forces as they started pouring through the gates, guns in hand and determination in their eyes. The ranks of Hemminghock split, allowing a funnel of refugees through as they marched up either side of the bridge. As they reached Dashir's streets, they formed up behind Fortner and the harpies that had joined her past the gate. As they filed in, Fortner turned to one of her aides, "Grab the Clan Invokers, we're gonna need em'."

Further up the hill toward the Eye of Heaven, the occasional fires and turned into a smothering wall of bloody flame. It might have been a trick of the eyes, but Fortner could swear that she could see screeching faces flashing through the flames. Past the wall of fire, the Praesidum itself stood strong against the invaders, keeping the Bloodsworn away from the Eye of Heaven, but stopping short of anything else. 

Fortner frowned once she had enough troops of the right side of a birdge to form a proper line. The Harpies on the rooftops had been watching her for a while now, only occasionally glancing towards the advancing line of fire. Fortner pulled a cigar out of her breast pocket and held it between her teeth. She'd forgotten a match, but there was more than enoug fire coming her way to light it down the line. 

Her pause was supposed to be matched with a breath of silence, but instead it was just a horrid mixture between the screams of the living and the damned. 

A single gunshot rang out into the night as Fortner fired her pistol towards the bloody moon. "Hemminghock!" she called on the echoes. "Let's give em' hell."



------



Hemminghock didn't give the Shaitan hell, because they'd bought it with them. 

Fortner wrapped one of her ash covered wings close around her face in an attempt to breathe anything other than smoke. It was impossible to tell if it had been minutes of hours since she'd dropped down with the other harpies into the wrath of the Bloodsworn, but not matter how long it'd been physically, it'd been too ****ing long. 

On the roof in front of her, the viscous blood of the spirit pooled, it's sinew wrapped face locked in an eternal scream and seven shots buried in the back of its skull. There would be more, there were always more. 

Hemminghock had rolled into the flames with full confidence in there usual methods. They had the firepower, they could sweep and clear the buildings saving everyone as they gunned down the rampant spirits in the streets. Hell, they'd done the same thing in the Ghost Quarter, but the Bloodsworn were something different. They slid between floorboards and doorframes, wriggling between seems to burst out of places nobody could defend from. Fighting them on the ground had been a fools errand, you can't make a formation around water, or blood. 

The solution had been a long campaign, holding off the Shaitan as refugees escaped the fire and blood, but no matter how many people they got out the screams never stopped. The Harpies could stay in the air, and the Invokers of the Fuxi Clan could open small portals to keep the other Hemminghock soldiers off the ground but-

Too many voices in the screaming chorus were Hemminghock soldiers. 

Fortner righted herself and stalked over to the ammo box that had been dropped off on her rooftop a while ago. It was mostly empty at this point. She'd started the night with over twenty harpies, but she'd sent them all away for communications, to reenforce others, or to escape when they were only injured. Right now she was alone, surrounded my smoke, and waiting for the damned signal that all of the citizens were out of the city. 

Of course, by now she'd settle for most. 

Fortner grabbed a handful of bullets and shoved them haphazardly in her pocket before snatching a specific six from the box and slotting them into her revolver. Reloading was a practiced motion, and for the first time since she'd given the call to give hell, her hands weren't shaking. Something normal. 

The cacophony of screams nearly covered the scratching of scrabbling skeletal hands on the roof behind her. Fortner snapped the chamber of her revolver back in place and spun to face the creature. Smoke dripped from holes in its bloody skin, red ichor poured form its mouth, the wind whistling through its ribcage echoed out as screams. 

Fortner fired the first shot towards the shambling curse, it slammed into the forehead of the creature and its skull snapped back on its neck, but it didn't stop its advance. The second and third shots buried deep in its chest. 

The creature reached out to Fortner, blood sliding from its skin onto its arm to extend into terrible claws, giving it reach it never should have had. The scratched the air in front of the harpy. 

Two shots rang out from the sky, the first breaking the arm and the second scattering the skull of the spirit across the rooftop. Its blood boiled and hissed for a moment before lying dormant. 

"Manager Forter," a formerly white winged harpy greeted as she landed on the rooftop, smoke had stained every part about her. "Refugees ain't showin' up anymore."

Fortner didn't' respond for a moment, instead walking up to the crumbling remains of the spirit and kicking bone across the rooftop, "For how long?"

"Haven't seen anyone new for twenty minutes," the harpy clarified. To Fortner it sounded like she was far away, but she was simply looking down at one of Fortner's team that had been drained of blood earlier in the night. "Fight's done."

"Yeah," Fortner said, she looked up to the sky to see if the moon was still red but there  was too much smoke between her and the stars. They couldn't keep this up. There was no telling how many Bloodsworn were going to arrive over the night. Right now it was unclear if they could have conquered the Praesidium, but every minute Hemminghock waited was waiting for a tide of scarlet to pour down from the Heavens.  "Cannons in place?" 

"Yes."

"Full retreat, defend the bridge," Fortner grabbed more bullets out of the box on the rooftop before motioning for her aide to take the rest. "Let's turn these ****ers to dust."



------



Cannons rang out across Ardakand for four days at the start of the month, constantly changing shifts loading and reloading massive guns on the Hemminghock side of the river, only taking a break when the barrels themselves started to give way. 

By the time Hemminghock was done, the Bloodsworn were assuredly gone from Dashir, because Dashir was nothing more than a pile of rubble. There would be no retrofitted buildings on the island, no combination of Ardakand architecture and Hemminghock industry. The island was a blank slate of lives reduced to gravel, and bloody Shaitan reduced to paste. 

At the top of the mountain, just before the eye of Heaven, the walls of the Praesidum fortress were stained red with blood and black with gunpowder. The fortress sat empty, having been raided during the days of artillery fire, the assault hidden by smoke and horror. 


_Hemminghock against the Bloodsworn - Purchased by by Cecelia from a Dashir refugee._


Public: 

There are no messages coming out from Hemminghock in the aftermath of the battle of Dashir, but after several days Hemminghock shops around town display a message: 

Will Be Open for Business Past the 15th.

*Spoiler: Midturn GM ONLY*
Show



Spending 19 (10 main stats and 9 saved from previous turns) INV on a massive journey into the spirit world.

Paying 3 Temp ECO for the Pact with Lord Business

Throwing 2 ECO at each item. To catch any forgotten ones and get ahead of the first person to think like that.

----------


## Eldan

*Legio Aquila*  [8]
to the Legio Cerberus
*Spoiler*
Show


Hail, Legate of the 28th

We _are_ happy to report that the formation of the City Watch proceeds admirably. Between our joint training and the guardian statue concept provided by the Golden Guard, they should be a highly effective force.

Sadly, our own advances towards the Minotaurus have been entirely rebuffed, too. As far as we can tell, they have refused to talk to _anyone._

The Legate of the Second



To the Gudite Warcamp
*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Wolf

Our program is proceeding well. We would be happy with any assistance that would hasten it, as we think we may be able to implement it within the next month. Due to your interest, plans are attached.

The Legate of the second

OOC: The goal of the Legion's LTP is that they would have guardhouses in every ward, or at least on the bridges into those wards. That would allow them to more quickly prepare forces anywhere in the city, without having to publicly muster. The LTP is almost finished. 



*House Aranea* [6]
To the Gardeners
*Spoiler*
Show

Honoured Cousin,

One blow has landed before we have struck, but we have two knives prepared and our work is not done. 

The High Lord of the Spider


To the Gudite Warcamp
*Spoiler*
Show


Honored Hierarch,

One blow has landed before we have struck, but we have two knives prepared and our work is not done. We are proceeding with the second part as planned.

The High Lord of the Spider

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard
Morale 9

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show


I hope our claim to solo the monster, is a good answer what we plan to brave the beasts. Honestly, you don't even need to bother with the ships. We can deal with it but we won't stop others if they really want to come.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of Immortal flesh*
Show


We will definitely take you up on your offer. We will see what we have after this raid. Also of course you can travel through our territory. As for the beast hunting, help isn't needed but if you wish to join we are happy to have them!



*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints and Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
Show

Most of our military is tied up hunting the beast but we can sell 4 mil easily and we will see what we get from the beast.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
After two months, the Boatyards were almost unrecognizable. A rich vermilion moss coated every inch of ground, hiding jagged rocks and coblestone paths and treated wood docks alike, blossoms of bone-white and royal purple and brilliant orange flowering in whatever corners no one hand tramped down on or dragged a crate across in the last few weeks. The warehouses by the docks had been greatly expanded  half-translucent skin stretched across scaffolding of bone to add second, third and fourth stories to the stone-and-wood structures, veins thicker than a mans arm running up from the moss to the living components  to provide housing for the still-constant stream of refugees, and barges arrived day and night, carrying new arrivals into them and supplies out to the rest of the City. 

Hylah would have avoided leaving her sprawling set of incubators and spawning pools beneath the caged Everstorm entirely, if she could, and feeling the morning sun warm her robes made the newest parts of her prickle with discomfort  she would give sun and rain their due, but peace was being surrounded and engulfed and entombed by Life, teeming in every direction, not this horrible infinity of nothing stretching above her  but there was a comfort to the motion. The beating of a hundred hearts, a grand circulatory system, spreading throughout her beloved city, bringing the desperate to salvation and salvation to the desperate. She had not paid that aspect of things much attention, and it was pleasing to see how smoothly her Cousins share of the work functioned. 

She was so distracted considering it that she almost stumbled right into the water when she arrived at her actual destination  a dozen whip-like tendons shot out of the moss to steady her a heartbeat before she would walk off a ridge and down a steep slope into the frothing, churning waters below. 

She would have been fine  that was the whole point, really  but it would have been cruel to give the acolytes who were supposed to be minding her a heart attack like that. She wanted them to enjoy the view.

It was an artificial lagoon, of course  scuttled barges and piled coral providing a foundation for the Garden to grow from, a dozen beating hearts and a hundred pairs of lungs sustaining hundreds of feet of flowing backs and limbs, flowering and chitinous and scaly in turn. Ten thousand little caverns providing the ideal home and spawning grounds for the first creation she could truly take pride in, flesh of the garden without analogue, midwifed from dream to reality. 

And, with the shadow-wraiths most recent massacre, they were called to service the moment they were born. 

There were dozens of channels and tunnels from the wider ocean into the lagoon, and every one of them was a packed thoroughfare  the Shaitan has slaughtered hundreds as the Merchant Navy burned in its docks, but hundreds more had fallen into the sea, burned or bleeding or bound and left to drown. Those, at least, could be saved. 

The lightly pulsating flesh of the lagoons near edge shifted as she walked, forming a gentle stair out of what had been a sheer slope. Her senses expanded as she walked on ground more fully alive  dozens of her Alabaster Mercies pulling half-dead sailors onto the beaches of soft, cushioning algael flesh prepared to accept them, while Gardeners and acolytes rushed around to see to their wounds, carrying them into different clinics set up in different recesses and caverns on the lagoons edge to give them the treatment they required.

	Her minder was saying something, but she didnt pay him any mind as she walked down onto a beach where a half-dozen sailors had just been delivered. The pallid, squid-like Mercies carrying each had down what they could to keep them alive  mucus to seal wounds and treat burns, rigid limbs to act as splints, offering up their own beings as lungs and hearts for those in need  but all still needed urgent care. The surprising thing was that one was conscious. 

	Not so surprising that he was thrashing about in a mad struggle, given that he was. Base animal reflexes could be unhelpful in times like this. So she approached him, as he weakly clawed at the only thing keeping his intestines from spilling out. She tilted her head curiously as she spoke. 

Are you so eager for death? If there is pain, say and it might be ended.

He jerked up as she spoke, half-rabid. Certainly not any calmer. 

Stay away you godsdammned demon! Knew you were too good to be true. Youre not going to feed me to your monsters or use me as fertilizer or, or, whatever you cancerous ****s want with me!

My Beloved already suffocates under dead and rotting meat. If we did not care for you, the ruin made of you would be simple to collect once it was fully broken. He still didnt seem particularly comforted, so she continued. We want you to live, to grow, to thrive and flourish beyond the half-life and shadow which so entombs us all.. If you long to meet the spider I will not stop you, but I would help you, if you allow me.

He tried to shift position, and in doing so overextended himself. He collapsed like so much dead weight, and was barely able to mouth his acceptance of her help. But he did.

She knelt over him, the Mercy shifting slightly to allow the worm-like tongue emerging from her palm access to his wound. From their they slithered through his body, tasting every wound and imperfection. There were too many to count  the basic flaws of the human body, the ravages of time, the scars of hard labour and poorly healed wounds  but even the newest were enough to make her stiffen in disgust. A nearly severed intestine, a shattered knee, the sharp, metallic taste of poison. 

She brought her other hand up his mouth, a blister forming on her fingertip just in time for her to open it and let the milky pus drip between his lips. Her latest attempt at anaesthesia, as strong as opium without the accompanying loss of awareness. 

You will be saved, you will be more alive than you have ever been, all the pains of age and miseries of your past will be lifted. But you will be changed, might no longer be recognized by those you cared for.  Do you accept?

He looked nauseous, disgusted, like he might choose to die as the broken meat he had been born into. 

But sailors are pragmatists, in the end. Will to take up any god who will have them. And so, valiantly trying not to retch, he nodded. 

She spoke as she worked, mostly to keep him aware and awake. But she had an ulterior motive as well. 

You have sailed the high seas, have you not? Hunted the great shadowborne beasts that are whispered of? Tell me all you know.

*MORALE 10*
*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



OOC- Figures, but thought Id offer. And hey, its a great turn for me to actually have the capacity for you to cash in all 6 options at once!  :Small Tongue:  




*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



OOC  If you can make us adjacent for trade purposes, sure. Otherwise, trade costs mean that 3of any stat but eco for something just isnt economical. 

But thats you give 1 p. Esp I give 1 p. Eco? Because absolutely done.




*Spoiler: Golden Guard*
Show



OOC - Looking forward to hearing from you 




*PRIVATE  GM ONLY*
*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show



*Pacts* - Spending 1 Inv and 1 Esp   As the Mothergreens seed takes root and sprouts, its initial growth is obsessively monitored by the Gardeners who seem to call the Red Quarter home. The reports are carefully inscribed on purpose-grown bark skin with rare and holy inks, then burned in a smokeless fire as they are recited, the ashes mixed with the soil of the holy plants base. 

*Fishing Trip* - Cousin Hylah (Art 3) and Cousin Rao (Mil 2) will accompany the Golden Guard on their grand leviathan hunt  though in both cases their contributions wont really be of the jump on the sea serpent with a harpoon variety. 

*Midnight Auction*  Bidding 
1-	3 Eco for the Binders Anvil 
2-	10 Eco for the City of Dafodills 
3-	10 Eco for the Yearning Stone

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

*Espionage defense :10
Rep: Barbarian-Spiritual-Martial.

PCs*

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show

Kindly blessed ones,

As it will soon become apparent, we intend to secure the Eye of Heaven before the hated Shaitan get a chance to, if you would please grant us passage so we can avoid the territory they hold entirely, we would be very grateful.

Ase's longing,
Solyom, Leviatan.


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

No worries cousin, that our needs are similar is only a testament to our closeness in spirit... I will sadly not be able to join the expedition, Delilah will take my place, for it is imperative that I commute with my gods before moving ahead to the most powerful spot in this land.

I hope you can let us through as we do with you, for the road to heaven is long and we trust you over others to safeguard our start towards it.

Ase's longing,
Solyom, Leviatan.


*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show

Honoured legates,

Excellent efforts so far and we are sorry that our own contributions to stop the Shaitan have been hampered by the Fuxi betrayal and their close colaboration with the fiends. We write to let you know we'll finally make good on our previous offer to join you in the Merchant's isle, less you confound our efforts with an invasion and bar our way.

Gulldr's warmth,
-Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

reminder to grant me safe passage in your EoT, message to minotaurus is that as well, no meddling as promised.




*Spoiler: Golden Guards*
Show

Master Chemosh,

Very well, I'm certainly glad now to have been appointed to this expedition if it'll help us get more properly acquainted.

With due respect,
Delilah Fairway. 


*Spoiler: Gardeners of The immortal Flesh, Heron and The Hippo, HemmingHock Faminly Company, Golden Guards*
Show

*Cough* Well, regardless of who guides the trust, it is nice to see I chose wisely who to call, let us have a good hunt! 


*NPCs*

*Spoiler: Legio XX Minotaurus*
Show

Honoured Legate,

We hope the fact we have spoken very little on our time sharing this ward is a testament for our lack of desire to disturb your operations, as of now, we will break this silence by asking you for passage through the Outskirts of the Autofactory and the bridge towards Tarbent that you control.

Gulldr's Warmth,
Daghir, The wolf.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards

Golden clad figures approach the leviathan hunter meeting point with a large troupe of golems trailing behind each one protectively. A massive amazon of gold with blade arms perfectly matching the movements of a golden armored women who happily cracks the road where ever she walks. Beside the golden Amazon is a walking suit of armor, various spikes covering the armor, a cart that fails to get out of its way in time is in for a surprise as the armor turns translucent gold for an instant revealing a hunched suit of iron armor within the golem as the golem walks through the cart as if it wasn't there before solidifying again. The unharmed cart and driver remain behind slightly soggy with a rapidly solidifying golden fluid. Next in line is a a relatively normal snake like golem. Riding upon it is a mousy girl covered in gold armor working on some sort of solution even while moving. In front of the 3 golems strides the six legged Mk2 with its 6 limbs, the two leaders of the Golden Guards in their own golden armor ride upon it talking as the odd group approach the meeting point. They appear to have not brought a ship and when it is time for the hunt all of them leap into the water.

Surprisingly, despite all the metal, the golems float relatively well as they generate large waves with them swimming. Golem and master swim in the water with surprising speed towards their target, untiringly and consistent. 

*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show


Pyrom, Chemosh, Liah, Jenkins, Ilea

Mk2 V1.022, Ever Evolving, Golem of Protection, Mimic

 are all sent to hunt the leviathan. 14 points of VIP for a total of 28 points invested.

Spending 1 art and 1 eco on upkeeping my golems making sure they are all in perfect condition for the fight. (Paying Nurska's cost)

Bidding 2 on Binders Anvil, 3 on Lion's Cloak, 1 on paired quills

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 5
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Midturn (GM Only)*
Show

Lady Tamachi (Tier 2 Inv) and Borte Saran, The Venom Mistress (Tier 2 Inv) lead a large force of their Spirit Hunters, Priests, and Sages (8 Inv) into the Spirit World, emerging from their safe haven among the Well to the deadly wilds. 

As their leading ladies of the clan hunt through the spirit wilds the newer leaders of the clan emerge from the city amid other heroes and leaders of the city. The trio go to hunt leviathens and show the might of Fuxi. Lady Chagatai uses her advanced power and ability to effect wide spread areas to prepare the area. Her moths spread through both the material plane and the spirit world until she is spread enough to merge the two partially. The powerful new Lady pulls over land from the spirit realm that exists in reality alongside the ocean, allowing those in the area to choose to swim or walk. Lady Ogeda'ai has a massive longbow with extra large steel arrow heads she will be transmitting to deadly rare poisons as well as transmitting large swathes of ocean to ice to freeze the leviathens in place. Finally Lord Jochii is armed to the extreme and prepares to bring the the fight directly to the leviathens, utilizing his regeneration and damage to hurt the large beasts. (Tier 3 Esp VIP, Tier 2 Mil VIP, and Tier 2 Exon VIP to the Hunt)

Gain 2 Random stats from Jeart and trade in 2 t. Mor and 1 t. Mil for 3 random stats.

The Clan holds up their deal and utilize their new God Yusamta to heal the injured Shaitan VIPs (2 Art to heal them)

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

Hormoz stomped down to the Palace's private dock with cannon on one shoulder one shoulder and a massive crate on the other. He throws them both onto the deck of a small sloop and leaps after them. He takes a minute to stoy his supplies and then surveys the vast ocean before laughing, "Haha, time for some leviathan meat." He doesn't bother untieing the mooring ropes instead using a knife that would be a sword for any other man to simply cut the ropes. With a single tug the hippo pulls the anchor out of the water and sends it flying into his other hand. Humming a bawdy tavern sang Hormoz sets about getting the sloop under way.

*Spoiler: Midturn (GM)*
Show

1 eco for Lagamal
1 eco and 1 morale for Kives
Minoo, 1 banked Inv, and 1 Inv will Devle (10 Total)
Hormoz will go on the Leviathan Expedition (8 Mil, 1 Art, +Kives Bonus)

8 eco bid on The Dragons of Zheng

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband
*Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian
*

A loud horn is heard from the river behind the party "Fellows, I'll be standing for Solyom today, do hope that's okay" greeted the foreign engineer from atop a repurposed Dhow, long for carrying cargo, with its most distinctive feature a mixture of religious symbols and prominent runes, granting it a gentle shine during nightime, with a few mastercraft cannons on the prow to dissuade any beasties that took a liking to the glowing craft.

*Spoiler: Midturn- GM only*
Show

Mustering for the Merchant's isle and Diashir

Solyom (lvl 2 Inv VIP) and 6 Inv will Delve into the spirit world (clear 10 levels).

Using 5 esp (that whole chariot show) to get into position within the Fuxi territory and learn about their defeat through Crow's ability (Expecting to get any extraneous defensive factors, what their passive mil defense was and info on whatever god or artifact protected them)

Last turn i won 3 Victories, so that sould cover for my two gods and either a spirit world threat (priority) or a new god (if I find one).

Sending Delilah (lvl 2 art VIP, so 4 points) to hunt leviatans with the crew.

Due to her chosen specialties Delilah has always had some problems fighting in the sea, as her usefulness will dwindle as do the reagents and power taken from the mainland, as such she came heavily prepared even for such a short trip. Her main contribution is the ship, hardened with resilience runes and armed with strong cannons with the best powder Ardakand has to offer.

She is armed with grenades for close combat (yes, for close combat) and prepared a host of useful runes to support the more experienced monster slayers (protection, sound to distract the monsters, honestly just use as a deus-ex-machina bag of tricks for whatever hunting fluff you write).

Vying 3 mor for the Knight Belligerent.

Vying 3 eco each for Shaman's Bell, Binder's Anvil, Lion's cloak.

11 eco for the The Dragons of Zheng

then 1 each for the paired quills, the city of daffodils and the yearning stone (Maybe all decide to ignore them because of the heacy competition, who knows? you'll note that this is exactly the opposite sentiment that lead me to throw 3 eco at the +1 items).

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus

Morale 14*

*Players*

The Witch Doctors
*Spoiler*
Show

If you could create a portal for my troops to 48, then together our hosts can drive the Shaitan completely from the west of the city.


The Guidite Warcamp
*Spoiler*
Show

Agreed, thank you for contacting us again before launching your operations.


The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Alas I understand your trepedations, and hope that we can be closer allies once the Shaitan threat has been quashed from the city. For now, I would be interested in purchasing economic development from your wares, perhaps 2 permanent eco for 6 t.eco? If that is an available trade? Otherwise artifice, as the Legions should really be expanding their capabilities in that field.

I will commit to that offer once the auction is over, as the economics left to us after said bids may change somewhat.


The Heron and Hippo
*Spoiler*
Show

We will have the Cerberus Banner flying over High Fane within the month then, and afterwards can negotiate its release to your host, as Cerberus will no doubt be needed elsewhere. We are already adjacent to you in Tarbent, so no portals should be necessary for the transfer. How much do you have available to sell?



The Golden Guard
*Spoiler*
Show

And how much will you be charging for said military aid?


The Slayers of the Silent Saints
*Spoiler*
Show

No need to set up an portal, we seized silver street from the Shaitan the previous month, and thus it is a simple bridge away. Tragically I must agree with your assessment that this channel is not safe to discuss plans for the operation on, but trust that I will ensure the Shaitans route and aid you in restoring faith in the Slayers once the demon is driven from Ardakand.


Midturn PM
*Spoiler*
Show


Bids in the Auction

3 t.eco for the mil item (lions cloak I think? If I read that right?)

7 t.eco for the City of Daffodils

4 t.eco for the Dragons of Zheng

Pacts

Orbei Joins the Stormweaver in the study of tactics and strategy.
Storms in Tarbent, Shield isle, and the Outskirts, declaring Shaitan, the Carnival, and the Gudites enemies if that info is private, just the shaitan if its public.

4 invocation spent to create a portal to 61

Theoretically there is also an agreement potentially with the Witchdoctors? Im not sure if they create the portal for me or I need to create the portal, but Im hoping to have a portal to 48 as well.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Midturn*
Show



6 mil
7 Econ (7 bid)
4 Esp
3 Art (3 spent)
9 Inv (9 spent)

Treasure-

1 temp mil
 25 temp econ (25 bid)
5 temp artifice (5 spent)
4 temp inv (spent)

Actions-

5 inv, 4 temp Inv, 3 art, 5 temp art spent on delving (12 total pts after 2 art reduction for appeasing the Hedge-Keeper)  

_There is a crisis coming, and everything that would normally be invested slowly must be spent to seek more immediate power!_

4 Inv gifted to Legio Cerebri with Crossroads Bargain. 
_The Shaitan must pay!_


The Baron (level 3) goes on the Leviathan hunt!  _Antoine duLac is excited to join other nobles and heroes on this great quest!_

The Hedge-Keeper is asked to hold back the Shaitan if they go Delving this round.

The Hedge-Keeper is asked to report on all portals built this round.

_Our new ally is already providing valuable assistance and intelligence!_

Bids-

15 on the City of Daffodils 
17 on the Yearning Stone

_Money is for spending!_

----------


## Nemesis67

*Carnival of Chains*
Morale: 12

_Artistic, Criminal, Egalitarian_

Midturn
*Spoiler: GM*
Show

Pay 1 t. Eco and 1 t. Mor for Pact with Ruairidh.

----------


## Eldan

*Midturn 4*

The expedition has left the city for over a week now, and no word has returned. The lighthouse pyromancers and the weather sages of the university predict that the sea is extraordinarily calm, further out, and the expedition may take a while yet to return. 

*Hemminghock Family Company* [8]
*Spoiler*
Show


Auction:
A narrow, lacquered box is found one morning on Cecelia's desk, with a note attached: "Sometimes the minimum is enough. ~A.N.". Inside, carefully cushioned, are two old-fashioned writing quills, each a striking amber colour.

_Won the auction for the paired quills for 2 t.eco_

Delving
The size of the expedition quickly proves unwieldy and they split up when they find what are very clearly two paths, one leading up the size of a bare hill, the other leading downwards into a dark forest. 

As they climb the hill, what at first started as a dirt path becomes first strewn with gravel, then cobbled, then slowly changes into an impossibly wide stair of black marble, which stretches up, to a distant light above. Treasures are strewn over the staircase, seemingly discarded without care. The expedition climbs for what seem like weeks, without pause or rest, until finally, they see the throne, far above, under a golden sun disk. A white bull reclines there, on a platform, its hide so blindingly bright that he outshines the sun above him. 
This is a profane age, it rumbles. Civilization has fallen. Mortals have no respect. The rituals are not maintained. Ever since the Khan set one God above another, all has been chaos and bloodshed. 
And you, you are the most profane of all, with your mass-manufacture of soulless artefacts, your beastmen, your love for weapons. But gods must change with the time, and you are the strongest among them. Effectiveness must never be condemned. You will bring the law, and strength, and just rule, in my name, and all will hear my name, and yours, and weep in awe.

Found Usherabi, the royal bull, gain 3 t.inv, 6 t.art, 2 t.eco. 
*Spoiler*
Show




Offering: Usherabi requires you to keep a sacred bull, to worship. The bull requires not only the highest respect, but also a fine temple and an honour guard, to keep it safe at all times. This costs 2 t.eco and 1 t.mil per turn. 

Blessing: lesser mortals will not dare to even touch what belongs to a faction worshipping Usherabi, as anything connected to them exudes an aura of exalted awe. As long as you have more VP than a faction attacking you, you add the difference on all passive defenses against their attacks. 



The other expedition climbs down into a dark forest, utterly lightless between the branches. The trees move closer and closer together, until they form black walls on either side, until the expedition is moving not in a forest, but a dark corridor. Soon, there are branches, and ramps leading up or down, making progress slow and confusing. There are now whispers in the air, telling secrets to those who would listen. Progress is slow, and exhausting, and the Labyrinth seems to do everything in its power to halt progress. Expedition members turn their heads to better catch a whisper and, when they turn their heads back, are alone. Others lean against walls, exhausted, only to be sucked into the blackness, screaming and struggling. In the end, it is a small, haggard group that arrives at the center of the Labyrinth, where all the whispers converge. 

Lose two permanent invocation. Found the Night's Labyrinth, Nexus of Espionage



*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*  [11]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Sapling eagerly takes root and begins to grow, though for now, its roots are confined to where they are best-nourished. Roots spread to 31, now 2 districts covered. 

Cousin Hylah is away on a fishing trip, but in her absence, an incredibly heavy crate is delivered for her. Inside is black, and rather plain-looking anvil, which, to the magically attuned, radiates an enormous amount of power. A note is attached: "I am sure whatever you do with this will be both revolutionary and disgusting, and I look very much forward to it. ~A.N."

Gained the Binder's Anvil for 3 t.eco


*Clan Fuxi* [7]
*Spoiler*
Show


The Heart spews out a large amount of weapons made of black glass, among them some extraordinarily sharp daggers. Gain 3 t.mil, 2 t.esp.

Healing the Shaitans is not accomplished in the same way as one would a mortal. There are no bodies to restore. Instead, the Fuxi invokers must find them new hosts, while Yusamata travels the darkest and most violent reaches of the spirit world to find their spirits and carry them back. Both Shaitans are healed.

The Ladies of Fuxi know how to trawl the spirit world by now and as they find themselves on a harsh landscape of cliffs and rock spires, they begin a systematic search. In the deep canyons, they find colossal heaps of flotsam, deposited here by ancient flash floods that must have filled these canyons to the rim. Among the broken wood are ancient coins, broken statues and even scrolls, seemingly dating to the time of the first Khan. The scrolls, waxed and sealed, are still readable, revealing ancient secrets of how Ardakand was built. 

The local spirit is well hidden, until it becomes apparent that the highest of the rock spires seems unnaturally balanced, a huge rock standing on a narrow tip and even swaying in the wind, before righting itself again. The seemingly defensive rock is quickly toppled by magical assault and the shards fed to the great serpent. 

Gain: 2 bonus XP for Lady Tamachi, 2 t.inv, 2 t.art, 3 t.eco, +1 esp artefact, 3 t.esp
Gain new VIP core: Standing Stone (Military 2). Whoever holds this core is outwardly unchanged, but can change the density, hardness and balance of their body, making them either incredibly hard to move and injure, or fast and agile. 

*Major Threat!* While investigating, the Venom Mistress gets lost from the group for just a minute, but in that time, she is suddenly attacked by a vengeful wind spirit and though she struggles, she is finally overwhelmed. 
Possession: for the next action the Venom Mistress is part of, she contributes no stats. At that point, the possession is discovered. (If she is not part of any action, there is no discovery). After that, the spirit can be exorcised for 2 inv or art, which returns the real Venom Mistress. 




*The Bloodsworn Shaitan* 12
*Spoiler*
Show

Both Shaitans are healed and ready for action this EOT, as Clan Fuxi summons them back to the material world. 



*The Heron and the Hippo* [6]
*Spoiler*
Show

The landscape is stark, but pristine. Knee-high Tufts of grass stretch across perfectly flat plains to an impossibly distant horizon, where barren mountains rise to snowy peaks. The sky is the palest blue and cloudless, the lake beneath a darker mirror. Far above, hawks circle the sun, in the distance, horses and cattle graze. 
This place is known. All have heard the legends, know the stories of the Mandakh Khan, who conquered the Gods in the name of the Sky, forged the Mandate of Heaven and gained Imperium over the world and how, in death, he was laid to rest at Bolormaa, the sacred lake. These are those lands, or a greater version of them. 
There is a yurt, standing by the lake, simple, white. The expedition approaches with some trepidation: the Khan, after all, was not a peaceful man. But the yurt is empty, long-deserted.

There is a chuckle. On a rock, by the lakeshore, lies a magnificent beast. A cloud leopard, white and silver, but also adorned with peacock feathers. Every child in the Empire knows him: this is Aq Bars, the totem spirit of the great Khan. 
Oh, you neednt have worried so.He could never have stayed in one place, not even in death. He left these lands, not three days after his death. Me, I welcomed some rest. 
Green eyes examine you for a long time. 

Yes, I think you will do. People go on and on about bloodlines and omens, but in the end, _Tog_ himself earned his throne by deeds, not blood. He, of course, will forgive me for moving on, he was never sentimental. I will join you for a time, mortal.

Found: Aq Bars, the Imperial Totem
Gained: 1 Victory point, 6 t.art, 1 t.eco, 6 bonus XP for Minoo. Kives prevents 1 stat damage due to complication. 

*Aq Bars, the the Khan's Totem*
*Spoiler*
Show



Legend: people first knew that the Khan was destined to rule the world when he went on a shamanistic journey at the advent of his manhood and came back with a mighty totem-beast, a white snow leopard that accomplished him until his death, when it vanished along with his body, which was never recovered. Aq Bars, the winged Leopard, is still carved into the Imperial Throne, to watch over all his descendants. 

Special: you may only sign this pact if you have at least 2 VP already, and are in the top half of factions for number of VP. You immediately gain one bonus VP. 

Offering: Aq Bars refuses to live in anything but extreme luxury. His living quarters must be spacious and adorned, his food extravagant, his entertainments varied. All in all, he costs 1 eco, 1 mor and 1 art.

Blessing: Aq Bars is a level 2 morale VIP at your service. Additionally, while you are bound to him, your faction gains your choice of the Imperial, Noble or Heroic values. 





*Gudite Warcamp* [10]
*Spoiler*
Show

Two carefully wrapped silk packages are found in Solyom's quarters, with a note attached: "With best wishes, show these conceited imperials what conquest looks like. ~ A.N." 
Bought the Dragons of Zheng and the Shaman's Bells for 14.

The expedition descends, deeper and deeper again. First there are staircases and well shafts, but in time, they give way to tunnels of rock and loose soil that become narrower and narrower, until there is now way forward than to crawl. It is warm here, this deep in the Earth, far below the bones of the mountains, and the darkness is all-enveloping. But it is not smothering. It is comfortable, and sleep soon falls over the expedition members, one by one. 
The voice is just as warm, and deep. 
I sent them out into the world, it says. One by one. My firstborn children, they became independent, and grew to cover the world, though their roots sometimes still find the way down, home. My second children, I held closer, and they slept in my embrace, while their minds wandered. They became foolish, and cruel, for they knew that nothing could hurt them. You are my third children, made to learn from the others, and finally, you have found my words and my heart, and opened a way back to me. Please, stay and never leave.

Gain: 1 inv, 2 art, 3 eco, 2 bonus XP for Solyom. As the Earth closes around you to trap the expedition, Gulldr interferes and saves almost everyone. You still lose 1 p.inv. Found the Eldest Earth

*Eldest Earth*
*Spoiler*
Show

Legend: The chthonic deities are only vague presences, even in mythology. Primordial figures that shaped the world, half-remembered names whispered by old priests. None of them are truly known and they are assumed to be either dead or sleeping after their labours. 

Offering: There is no direct cost to pay. But everything is slower, more deliberate, in the depths of the Earth, and this spreads to infest your faction. There is a deep longing, to sit, and rest, and not leave home, ever again. You have a -1 on all actions taken against targets in non-adjacent districts, a -2 to all actions outside the city (not including spirit world exploration, but including attacking a nexus) and if you buy more than one stat point in a turn, the costs are increased by +1 for every stat after the first. 

Blessing: all your passive defenses are increased by 2, and you have an additional +1 to defend against all attacks that use portals. Additionally, you are gifted the secret of the crystal sarcophagi, as the Ghostwise used them. Whenever a VIP you control would be killed, they are instead injured. 


This is what the crow tells your geomancers about the battle around the library: when the battle was going on, the Fuxi had 7 morale and 1 military. None of their VIPs took part in the battle, and they had no LTPs with relevant effects. They have the Heart of the Deep, which has the power to absorb hostile magic used against Fuxi territory. This has the effect of absorbing negating up to 5 points of either Art or Inv used in an attack on them and producing that many random temporary instead for them to use. 



*Legion Cerberus* [14]
*Spoiler*
Show


One morning, a wooden wardrobe is found, standing in the middle of Legion's map room. No guard has seen it arrive or remembers any delivery. A note is attached: "May the empire be restored in your name. ~A.N."
Gained the Lion Cloak for 3 t.eco. 

Portals are opened to 48 and 61. The Witch Doctor have gained the ability to open portals for their trade partners. 


*Witch Doctors* [2]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Legion is opening portals to 48 and 61, the Hedge-Keeper reports.

A package arrives on Antoine du Lac's desk, just as he prepares to leave for the expedition. Inside are a small bottle, containing an exquisite golden miniature city, and a large jar. A note is attached: "In memory of a fallen friend and comerade. The greatest spirits are never forgotten. ~A.N."

Gained the Yearning Stone and the City of Daffodils from the auction.

 The Yearning Stone has become:
*Knight'sBlood*
This deep, red salve, is made with the blood of the Knight's slain vessel and many bitter herbs. When used to paint the hands and faces of the Witch Doctor's warriors, they each feel within them a faint stirring of the Knight's power, as if he wasn't entirely gone. They fight with one mind, no matter how many of them there are, and blue flames burn around them.

The Knight's Blood can be used once per turn, on any military action where at least 3 mil are contributed. It adds +3 to the action's power and prevents up to 2 stat damage that would be suffered through to defences or attrition. For any LTPs, artefacts or other circumstances where that matters, the action would count as lead by a level 3 VIP, if that is beneficial. Unlike other artefacts, the Knight's Blood can not be stolen, as the Knight's power would not work with any other faction. 

Delving
An enormous canyon cuts through the spirit world here. The walls are near-vertical, but jagged and broken enough that to attempt the climb is merely hard, not impossible. From the depth, an icy wind shrieks up, sharp as swords. 
The climb takes days, every handhold a knife blade, no rest from the piercing gale. Finally, when the sky above is a tiny white sliver over the abyss, there is a bottom. 
At first, it seems the very ground here is made of pitted, black iron, until it becomes clear what the expedition is walking on. Broken chains, each link the size of a building. Then, a distant rumbling, in the distance, and sickly green light. 
Mortals. It is my time. When the Mandate of Heaven falls, I am to be set free, to devour the Gods and end their time on the world. You know the signs, and you know how to let the gods ride you. If you break my chain, I would choose a vessel among you, and bring the end.

Gain: 4 art, 2 inv, 2 eco, pact offer from Suroch, the Devourer

*Suroch the Devourer*
*Spoiler*
Show




Offering: While bound to Suroch, you may not swear new pacts with any other gods. Instead, whenever you discover a new God through exploration in the spirit world, Suroch will devour it, making it unavailable for anyone to bind. Any turn when Suroch does not devour a God, either through warfare or exploration, it will instead devour a random permanent stat point from the faction bound to it. 

Blessing: Nominate a VIP to become the avatar of Suroch. That VIP gains +1 military tier, to a maximum of 5.  Alternatively, create a new level 0 (+1 virtual level) VIP. Whenever an action the avatar of Suroch is part of deals stat damage to a faction, you are told the names and domains (but not exact details) of any pact the faction has and you can choose to trade 2 stat points of damage dealt to instead devour one of the gods they are bound to. The faction immediately loses all benefits of that pact, without suffering wrath. Whenever devouring a God, the avatar gains substantial bonus XP. 






The Gudites muster to the Merchant's Isle and Diashir

DUE TO INCREASED TIME DEMANDS, I WOULD HAVE EOTS EARLIER THIS TIME, BY SATURDAY MORNING (EUROPEAN TIME) OR FRIDAY EVENING ( NEW WORLD TIME ZONES)

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

[...]It was then, in a day before seasons but that would have felt like summer, that a young Azagar, jealous of the praise Eirn received for their music resolved to ask mother Ase what her favourite instrument was and practice only with that one from then on.

"Why, I enjoy your voices most of all" Said the giant godess as he picked him up and had him him sit somewhere on her titanic figure, fat with the bounty of the underworld which was only hers when all begun "They are the only instrument those who stay get to bring"

Azagar questioned, for the world was young and dead was a rumour known to Ase and not to him "But I always bring my Kithara, my aulos or my pipes"

"And I hope you always get to" she responded with warm smile, patting his head gently with a hand so big it pocketed him (as it would have anyone else) against the rest of her, shielding him from all discomfort for that moment.

Azagar's famous cunning was born of hardship and experience, for he is the learner and started dim so he could shine one day. This dimness served him well here and instead of its nuances all he got from the conversation was the most important lesson it carried, such that from that day he played whatever instrument he wanted regardless of Eirn or the eventual chorus of the dead [...]

-Opening pages of _The Wounded's Strength, a Treatise on the Mind's Health_.  

*Espionage defense: 10

Reputation: Barbarian-Spiritual-Martial*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show

A letter comes in with little fanfare, carried by the same hawk that accompanied Daghir the day negotiations started, the redaction was similarly to the point.

"Greetings snake kin,

What is your choice?

Gulldr's Warmth,
Daghir, The Wolf."


*Spoiler: HemmingHock Family Company*
Show

Greetings Sisters,

We are making our move for the eye before whoever dethrones its occupants can make their own, Thus I remind you of our previous agreement and ask for passage.

We are also considering letting a god go and thought you may care for them, they are not precisely good for industry, but they should keep the family safe. If possible and if you wish to trade we would like another god or the location of an unoccupied Nexus for it.

*Spoiler: Eldest Earth (god I'm peddline)*
Show

Eldest earth (not yet pacted with):

Legend: The chthonic deities are only vague presences, even in mythology. Primordial figures that shaped the world, half-remembered names whispered by old priests. None of them are truly known and they are assumed to be either dead or sleeping after their labours.

Offering: There is no direct cost to pay. But everything is slower, more deliberate, in the depths of the Earth, and this spreads to infest your faction. There is a deep longing, to sit, and rest, and not leave home, ever again. You have a -1 on all actions taken against targets in non-adjacent districts, a -2 to all actions outside the city (not including spirit world exploration, but including attacking a nexus) and if you buy more than one stat point in a turn, the costs are increased by +1 for every stat after the first.

Blessing: all your passive defenses are increased by 2, and you have an additional +1 to defend against all attacks that use portals. Additionally, you are gifted the secret of the crystal sarcophagi, as the Ghostwise used them. Whenever a VIP you control would be killed, they are instead injured.



Destia's bounty,
Solyom Leviatan.


*Spoiler: The Witch Doctors*
Show

Greetings wronged traders,

We come to inform the coming payment of our earnings, as promised (amounting to 8 eco).

To ask for a renegotiation of our agreement for The silk Street (district 10), yours by right of trade and what you would want instead of the territory.

And to ask if you intend to pact with the devourer, who we would gladly take off your hands, as Gulldr can keep the beast sated without slowly destroying us, which we fear would happen to you if the gods stop manifesting once they hear of your allegiance. 

Destia's bounty,
Daghir, The Wolf.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal Flesh*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

reminder that I need your EoT to read "letting the Gudite Warcamp through my territory" since I didn't get a reply to my previous message about it



*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

reminder that I need your EoT to read "letting the Gudite Warcamp through my territory" since I didn't get a reply to my previous message about it

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Gudites mor 5*
Show


Dear Fellow Travelers on The Road,

Thank you for the speedy and equitable conclusion of our previous business.

You are welcome to our most recent guest.  I hope you can sate his hungers, and we would gladly accept payment of whatever kind is most convenient to you, though military aid is always at a premium to us.

As for the real estate in question, you are welcome to it, in exchange for a suitable votive offering to myself or my Brother, The Trickster. 

The Baron, Written by his Vessel, Antoine duLac

*Spoiler*
Show


OoC-  I'll take any stats for payment, at basically any amount you think is fair.  You have been generous so far in that regard.  I prefer Mil, but I grind most if it into ViP XP because my faction ability benefits from that,  so I'm not picky

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband
*Espionage Defense: 10
Reputation: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: The Witch Doctors*
Show

Your terms are generous and agreeable as always.

Many of our soldiers may be tied up, pending negotiations with Clan Fuxy but whoever is free will march for you.

Gulldr's might,
Daghir, The Wolf.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, I'll let you know what I'll be sending once I get a clearer read on my EoT
 


A long stretch of parchment arrives at the gates of most factions, at times with a herald to read it, at times for them to read and for a couple particular factions through... unconventional means, it reads like so:

*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Ardakand,

Your city has witnessed its first truly honourable conflict, it had its twists and turns, but both parties who suffered through it have now reached agreement and it is hoped, that they are lifted by the eventual results of it.

Clan Fuxi of the White Snake will serve my warband... And all warbands who rally behind a Gudite banner will serve them in turn. This will entail much for us, but for the rest of Ardakand you need only remember one thing: Harm to the Clan, is harm to our kin, and will be punished accordingly.

Gulldr's warmth,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

----------


## Eldan

The sea was still as a board, as it had been for the last week, the small fleet utterly becalmed. Antoine du Lac was standing at the railing, his back to the rising sun, a white porcelain cup in dark hands. 
Good morning, Lady Chagatai, he said, not turning around, as next to him, a young woman in a white fur robe stepped up, yawning and rubbing her hands against the dawn chill.
Good morning, honored vessel. Is the Baron back with us?
Du Lac took a sip and replied Not yet, he is still negotiating with the wind spirits. He tells me they are on strike, because the great serpent Fuxi ate one of them. Tea?
Please, she said, and shook her arms. What had looked like a fur collar burst apart in a cloud of hairy wings, as hundreds of moths took to the morning air. 
Pure slander, by the way. No wind gods were eaten. They are just hoping for more sacrifices. Tell them they will get eaten if they dont behave. Taking a cup, she squinted into the morning light. That is the _Pride of Malki_, isnt it?, nodding at a galley half a mile away, making good speed under oars.
I think it is, yes. And I believe that is Hormoz? 
Must be. He seems to be lifting half a ton of rusty blades over his head.
Thats one of the golems. Ever Evolving, I think. They got wet yesterday.
Ah, right. A roar shook the boat under their feet.
And right in the mouth. That looked painful. Hm. It seems stomach acid turns them back to gold again. How many is that now?
A hooded figure stepped up next to them.
Eight, it whispered below the mask. Double coil, crossed in the middle, infinite. Recklessly we slaughter one after another what is endlessly replenished. Death and death and death again and they are reborn from the abyssal waters below the Earth. And as they rise unnumbered and enormous the mother of serpents in her undreaming sleep cries black tears for her unbutchered children. Until the latter fire shall heat the deep, then in roaring shall she rise and on the surface end everything.
Good morning, Cousin Hylah. Tea?
The hooded figure nodded wordlessly and took a cup. Lady Chagatai put hers down on the railing.
If you would excuse me for a minute. She turned to a younger noble Lady who was just stringing a steel bow about twice her size and bowed slightly.
Lady Ogedaai. Three degrees west off north-west, nine hundred and sixty-three yards away and she closed her eyes for a second nine feet above the ground.
The other Lady Fuxi nodded and closed her eyes, nocked a yard-long arrow to the creaking bow and let fly. Three seconds later Lady Chagatai nodded in response, her eyes closed. Yes, that was the eye. It landed on the island we made, too. Once Jochi wakes up, be a dear and tell him to row out and fetch it.
Meanwhile, the Baron had prepared another cup of tea.
Speaking off, does anyone know if Lady Fairway has succeeded on her project?
Lady Chagatai shook her head, sadly. 
No they still eat the sea mines, if they are covered in Cousin Hylahs bait, but the yield is still hard to dial in.
Ah, shame. Is it still just purplish goo?
No, I think she mentioned fist-sized chunks. But still nothing worth taking home to the artificers.
Mm. Oh, look. Hormoz is trying to strangle one of them. 
Impressive. Three talents of silver that he cant do it because his arms are too short.
Deal.

***

*Spoiler*
Show


Total adjusted stats invested in Leviathan hunt: 61
Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh: 7
Golden Guard: 28
Clan Fuxi: 9
The Heron: 12
Gudites: 2
Witch Doctors: 3


The Leviathans are slain with no risk. 
Bounty (t.eco) divided: 
Gardeners: 4
Golden Guard: 15
Clan Fuxi: 5
Heron: 6
Gudites: 1
Witch Doctors: 2


Additional payouts [PM]
Gardeners: 
*Spoiler*
Show


The Leviathans muscle and blood are extraordinarily potent and respond to the slightest touch of cousin Hylah, forming almost anything she can imagine. You also gain 1 t.mil, 3 t.art and 1 t.inv.

Both your VIPs earn 3 bonus XP. 



Golden Guard:
*Spoiler*
Show


The Leviathans blood is a potent alchemical ingredient, easily used as a power source or to draw powerful sigils. You gain 4 t.art, 7 t.inv, 3 t.mil. Additionally, you manage to pull an intact fang from one of the corpses, three feet long, curved and hollow like that of a viper and filled with deadly poison. It is a minor artifact that can be equipped to any VIP, adding +1 mil to any action that VIP is part of. 

Each VIP also earns 3 bonus XP. 

 

Clan FuxI: 
*Spoiler*
Show


The sea serpents are distant, if twisted cousins of great Fuxi, and their blood resonates with the spirit world. Ink made from that blood can be used to paint magical sigils to open gates between the worlds very easily. Gain +2 t.inv. With utmost care, the nobles also manage to carve a leviathans eye from its skull without damaging it. It is deep black, without a pupil. In the spirit world, it sees through illusions and hidden treacheries. It is a minor artifact which can be equipped to any VIP to add +1 inv to any action they are part of. 

Each of your VIPs also earns 3 bonus XP. 



The Heron:
*Spoiler*
Show

Minoo gave Hormoz precise instructions on how to collect and preserve the Leviathans blood, which can be used to paint magical sigils to open gates between the worlds very easily. Altogether, Hormoz manages to fill several silver-hooped barrels of the stick liquid. Gain +6 t.inv. As a souvenir for himself, the Hippo also takes some of the beasts colossal scales, which can be fashioned into an impervious armour.  It is a minor artifact which can be equipped to any VIP to add +1 mil to any action they are part of. 

As the Hippo butchers the beasts, some of the bloods magical essence passes over him. He is now *Bathed in Dragonblood*, making him incredibly hard to kill. If he would be injured, he instead simply counts as half his level for the next turn. The threshold to kill him is increased by his VIP level. The effect is likely not permanent and will fade in a few months. 



Gudites:
*Spoiler*
Show


Delilah gets what she came for, the valuable Leviathan blood which can be used in all manner of interesting explosives. Gain +1 t.mil. Delilah also gains 3 bonus XP. 



The Witch Doctors:
*Spoiler*
Show


The Baron keeps himself back from the bloody work of the hunt and instead stays in the spirit world, observing how the souls of the dead serpents pass over and travel deep into the underworld. This insight into the workings of the Otherworld earns him +2 t.inv. The baron also earns 3 bonus XP.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 11*
*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Is now worry, you are welcome through Coralward to reach Eye of Heaven. Better to use as shrine for different gods than dump for harpy factory sludge, yes? 

Given you have made peace with snakes, I hope is alright for us to trade with them also?

Anyways, now that my cousins have returned from Leviathan expedition, I am wondering  if you are knowing if you are interested in our wares, this month.

-Cousin Arsat




*Spoiler: Legion*
Show



Friend Legate!

[2 p. Eco for 6 t. Eco] is easy! Can give saplings to line bridge to Peacock Gate! Will flower with petals ever month, to sell to merchants and whatever nobles are not dead or running yet. Or grafts for wagmules, humps to fill with water like camel for longer journeys and less money on supplies. Not good for riding horses, but good for caravan merchants and wagoneers?

Otherwise, now that expedition from great ocean is back, is there any other thing you might wish to buy?

Also, put it writing, do we have permission to go through districts you guard to reach Golem-men and the palace Hippo?

-Cousin Arsat 



*Spoiler: Golden Guard*
Show



Friend Chemosh!

Now that you have returned from great sea with my cousins, I am wondering  if you are knowing if you are interested in our wares, this month.

-Cousin Arsat




*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



Friend Hippo!

Now that you have returned from great sea with my cousins, I am wondering  if you are knowing if you are interested in our wares, this month.

-Cousin Arsat




*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show



Friend Snake!

Gudites no longer want to kill you, which means can ship things through them to you, if you are looking for deals? 

*Spoiler: Deals and Rates*
Show



So! 

Offers
1-You give: 1 permanent point of Eco, Art, Esp ; You get: a permanent stat point of your choice
2-You give: 3 points of Eco ; You get: a permanent point of [Mil, Eco, Esp, Art]
3-You give: 4 points of Eco ; You get: a permanent point of [Mor, Inv]
4-You give: 4 points of [Art, Esp, Inv] ; You get: a permanent point of whatever (Note, demand for these stats is limited. Especially Inv)

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

*Spoiler: The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh (Morale: 5)*
Show

Cousin Arsat

We would like to make a very large trade indeed. However the distance we would have to go is somewhat limiting. If you are willing to cover the distance we would be willing to go through with it. If not then we will only make a smaller trade this month. We are however willing to open a portal linking our territories if you would simply specify where you wish said portal to be placed.

In addition in these times of chaos we feel some order might be needed in the city. Would you be willing to work with us to restore such order.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As before I'm still willing to make the 1 p Esp for 1 p Eco trade. I would also like to trade 14 t. eco for 1 Eco, 1 Art, and 2 Mor, but if I am understanding the trade rules correctly that would put the total amount being traded up to 44. And at -1 per 3 we'd have to pay 15 stats to ensure everything went through, which is a little prohibitive.

Also proposing an alliance.




*Spoiler: Gudite Warband (Morale: 5)*
Show

Greetings Solyom,

We would be happy to let your forces claim the Eye of Heaven before the Shaitan do.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Legio XXIIX Cerberus (Morale 5)*
Show

We would be willing to hire out (8 Mil) for your operations. In addition in these times of chaos we feel some order might be needed in the city. Would you be willing to work with us to restore such order.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Proposing an alliance.



*Spoiler: Hemminghock (Morale: 5)*
Show

We find ourselves with some additional wealth from the harvest of the leviathans. Would you be willing to make a similar trade as we have done in past months. In addition we find that the city is becoming more and more chaotic, and as feel that as neighbors it would be in our best interests to band together in these trying times.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Proposing an alliance.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 11*
*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



[ooc- It's -1 per 5, not 3, isn't it? We have full permission for trade so no need to pay security through neutral territory.

So if you send me 14 temp eco and 1 permanent stat that's an effective 19, which means you're just _barely_ in 3-cost bucket. Sending you a total of 5 permanent stats, I'd be stuck paying 5 points. But eh, that's what morale is for.

Alliance - probably, depends on the exact details. More detailed/IC response tomorrow]

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Mor 10
Rep Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Gardeners of The Immortal Flesh*
Show

Greetings Cousin Arsat,

Delilah's bits and pieces are hidden behind much gunpowder I'm afraid, we paid an owed debt and _the merchant_ is sure to remember us fondly, as such, we'll take only a bit of what we previously dealt in (4 eco for 1 permanent mil and 1 permanent esp).

We may be able to pry some more from Delilah's factories, but I need to know first. You speak to the Aranea often, are you _in_ and if so, what do you expect from it?

I will add, we trust you verily, and don't expect you to join us, for war follows Gulldr's kin and it is too ugly a thing for you. It took sometime to convince the warbands, but we can pledge to your defense with no commitments, but that you don't feel the need to seek protection elsewhere.

Chouvrian's resilience,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

two things besides the trade:
are you in on the LTP?

If so, how much have you put in, and what's the split here? (might have some art and esp to buy stats with depending on how we solve this)

Also, I'm offering a more onesided statement of protection (Clan Fuxi's is an actual alliance) so you can keep to your pacifist ways instead of having to join one of the inevitable coalitions, no tribute or further strings attached, just hoping I never have to fight the Lawful good nurgle cultists.





*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show

Greetings Heron,

We appreciate it very much. I hope you can relay to your partner that Delilah is sorry she won't be part of the force, but Daghir will drop a new handcannon for him in her stead because, and I quote, "that'd be his part for the gambling money, and that way he can impress people by lifting a cannon that _isn't_ trash with one hand"

Ase's Longing,
Solyom Leviatan.

P.S: Do hope we won't be such strangers as we've been so far once the sisters are the only ones between us.


*Spoiler: Witch Doctors*
Show

Greetings spirit traders,

We have signed a peace with Clan Fuxi but our intel still points to some contention for the eye and some of our other expected acquisitions this month, we do hope this amount of soldiers, paired with other goods is enough.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

can do 5 mil and 3 mor, hope that's enough given that mor should do equally well for VIP exp if used on the other half.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo: MOR 8*
Show



Now see that's the kinda step we appreciate someone takin' for us. Just swingin' on our there and asking if you can add some Harpy to Heron & Hippo. Does have a nice ring to it.

That said, we're gonna have to cool yer forge a touch on the request there, much as the ladies' palace might have been impressed by your assets, we're some lovely Gods Fearin' chaste individuals and we're gonna need more than a flex. 

How about we start it with somethin' small because the paperwork won't do much for us neighbors right now anyway. Defensive pact, publicly announced. Heron & Hippo guards on Hemminghock doorsteps and Hemminghock rations and ammunition keepin' the boys well fed. Simple terms added below.

Also, we're sending out a public message in the next few days, just know that any amount of shopping that you'd like to do, there is a frequent buyer discount. 

Cecelia 

OOC: 

Right now a direct alliance would basically give us the ability to combine an attack and defense. Honestly, I don't think we need that kind of firepower right now compared to the benefit of these 5 extra lovely stats it would cost. Publicly announced defensive pact would offer the same benefits for now and give us a steady relationship curve.




*Spoiler: To the Gudite Warband: MOR 8*
Show



Gotta admit' love takin' the snakes under your wing, inspired strategy after putting some pressure on the door. We mostly do that in economics but we can admire the skill. 

Bein' candid, not sure this was the intent of the original deal considering it was more of 'dealin' with the Eye of Heaven' but we're no strangers to the terms of a contract changin'

Our guns won't stop you from marching through to Dashir, but I swear to the Gods if someone tries to take as much as a pebble from one of our cobblestone streets, we'll fill'em with lead.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Midturn*
Show



6 mil
7 Econ 
4 Esp
3 Art 
9 Inv 
5 mor

Treasure-

1 temp mil (spent)
 4 temp inv 
Temp 4 art (3 spent)
Temp 2 eco (1 spent)

Artifact: Knight's Blood
*Spoiler*
Show


Knight'sBlood
This deep, red salve, is made with the blood of the Knight's slain vessel and many bitter herbs. When used to paint the hands and faces of the Witch Doctor's warriors, they each feel within them a faint stirring of the Knight's power, as if he wasn't entirely gone. They fight with one mind, no matter how many of them there are, and blue flames burn around them.

The Knight's Blood can be used once per turn, on any military action where at least 3 mil are contributed. It adds +3 to the action's power and prevents up to 2 stat damage that would be suffered through to defences or attrition. For any LTPs, artefacts or other circumstances where that matters, the action would count as lead by a level 3 VIP, if that is beneficial. Unlike other artefacts, the Knight's Blood can not be stolen, as the Knight's power would not work with any other faction.


Actions:
*Spoiler:  Midturn recap*
Show


Win: The City of Daffodils!
Win: Knight's Blood!

Join the Leviathan hunt!

Get offer for a pact from a God!

Give a portal to the Legio Cerebri!


EoT actions:

Trade the pact offer and a claim on a region for 5 mil, 3 mor!

Free the City of Daffodils outside the walls near region 1

_These people deserve fresh air! The scents of flowers must be driving them mad_

Attack region 2!

6 mil, 1 temp mil, 4 Esp, 3 temp Art spent.  The Knight's Blood Artifact is used for an additional +3
5 mil donated by the Gudites also added


_Vengeance will be ours!_

The Witch-Doctors start recruiting a new VIP, The Lady!  She specializes in Inv

Other expenses:


The cost to buy econ is reduced by 3 by The Baron

Econ is increased by 1 by spending 1 temp econ

VIPs:

The Trickster (morale)
  level 2 (0/20) no stats spent->  (5/20) 3 morale spent

The Baron (econ) (level 3)
 11/30 (no stats spent)->  16/30 (no stats spent)

The Lady (inv) (level 0)
5 morale Spent

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 11*

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



Friend Heron!

Sadly you are correct about a trade of such size being impractical over such distance. In future, I hope. 

Still, can get some few barges to palace, to deliver Heatflower Vines. Creepers whose petals and sap are perfect for perfumes and spices, excellent way to flavor meat without changing look or texture! Can plant and have your people harvest and sell to palace court, yes? Flowers ever month, is worth [1 Permanent Economy], easy. In exchange, we will give home and food and work to Court Rats you find squatting in your new palaces [1 Esp]. 

As for alliance, am happy to pledge peace and friendship, but do not have anyone spare to do formal agreements and draft contracts this month. Would need to work out terms, anyway  no insult, but my cousins do not want to end up shedding blood on account of friends getting into feuds. 

-Cousin Arsat. 




*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Friend Legate!

Am simply writing to confirm  you are sending [6 eco], and we will provide grafts and flowers I mentioned [2 permanent Economy], yes?




*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Deal you propose is good, happy to accept. Wagons and barges will bring saplings and animals and such soon. 

As for house of Spider, yes, my Cousins have heard their plan, likes it very much. And also mostly want Sempiterne and secrets inside it. Have started work, and can very nearly finish it this month. Do not want it to be cause of argument between us, so, here is deal. 

*Spoiler: Sempiterne Deal*
Show



Id basically like to buy you out of your interest in the district. So, proposal 

1. You send me 12 stats to finish House Araneas LTP this turn (Assuming youve got that much available? If not I can absolutely finish the project myself next turn, but point 3 will still apply)
2. Ill provide 3 permanent stat points right now for your trouble (Esp, if thats what your looking for from Aranea? Or more Mil, if youre going a-conquering?)
3. Youll allow me to confederate them without conflict, and depending on the stat payout, Ill send 1-2 additional permanent points as compensation for the opportunity cost

This is assuming you havent already made any big investment in the project yourself. 

Thoughts?


Offer of protection is very kind, warms my hearts. If you pledge to defend my cousins and Garden, am overjoyed to accept.

-Cousin Arsat

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan
**



**MORALE 12*

*Spoiler: To Hemminghock*
Show



*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



_Willing to trade 2 ECO for 2 MIL. 
_




*Spoiler: To the Carnival*
Show


_
A human emissary is sent on behalf of the Shaitan to the Carnival. The emissary reiterates that the attack on the Witch-Doctors was retaliatory, as they had offered to create portals against the Shaitan, and that the Shaitan have no further interest in the Witch-Doctors now that the message is sent. 

They also offer a prize to the Carnival, should they wish it - they can offer a territory for the Carnival to expand into, and can leave it without being destroyed_ _(OOC: you would get stat points for taking it, from my understanding). You would just have to arrange access next turn)._

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus
Morale 14*

*Players*

Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Correct, thank you for your service, goodly cousin. And you may of course trade through Cerberus Territory this month. We will do our best to keep the routes secure.

Now that you are back from the Hunt, one thing that idly occurs to me is that your pact with the Shaitan may not cover Mercenary work. Would you be willing to hire out any military you have remaining to the Legion? I can even promise they will not be used to fight the bloodsworn, so as not to anger them.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


The Slayers of the Silent Saints
*Spoiler*
Show

Confessor,
Earlier this month you said you would aid our war effort against the Shaitan with what military support you could spare. How much aid do you have available? We border eachother now, so there shouldnt be a concern for trade penalty, but in order to finalize my plans it would be best if I had exact numbers.

Given your message security concerns, simply send three numbers in return, I will plan as though the second number was the military aid you will be providing.

Stay safe in the coming months, we will aid your restoration in the coming months.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


Heron and Hippo
*Spoiler*
Show

An Alliance with an illustrious hero such as yourself would be more than welcome. I could secure the funds for such an endeavor immediately, and we could be public allies by the start of next month. Does that align with your intentions? Once we are so allied I would be happy to assist you in your delving of the spirit world, as beyond using the otherworld for travel the Cerberus banner has little need of contacting the spirits, at least in the near future. In exchange I hope that you might support our military operations, particularly against the Shaitan.

As to the generous offer of a mercenary price, we will happily accept and pay 8 t.eco for the full 8 t.mil.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei


*NPCs*

Legio Aquila
*Spoiler*
Show

Good Legate,

My commitment to completing the city militia project remains strong, and I will do my part in aiding its completion this month, but my battle against the Bloodsworn continues, and their morale is far from broken. If you can spare any forces from the walls, even a token force, it would be most appreciated. The militia will need a city to protect after all, and right now the Shaitan are the greatest immediate threat within the walls.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei

OOC, leaning on our 3 shared traits that might hopefully secure some aid


Legio Minotaurus
*Spoiler*
Show

Forgemaster,

Our deal is near up, with this month seeing the end of our dealings that made up our pact for the harvest crisis. But alas, the Shaitan continue to press their terror within the very city walls, not to mention the Gudites and their own questionable actions in the west of the city. To that end, I have secured a guarantee from the Warcamp that they will not assail you, as a favour to you and in appreciation to your aid during the Harvest. But I come once again asking for aid, my battle with the Shaitan grows to a fever pitch, and any forces you could spare, even as a token, would be of great assistance both in sheer power, as well as reassuring the city that the Legions are acting in some degree of unity. Divided, any of the three of us may be seen like the Triumph, weak and conquerable, but even if it simply looks like we are working together, it would dissuade even the foolish from interrupting your works.

Imperial Salutations
Legate Orbei

OOC, leaning on our shared traits that might hopefully secure some aid, as well as having worked with them honestly for the past few months

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*All Messages Public*

*Spoiler: To Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
Show

Dear Legate Orbei,

The numbers we have are encoded as per your instructions: 9-15-21-18-9. We trust you to handle the rest of the arrangements.

Additionally, as a token of our favour you may find agents at your disposal to read the secrets of the city.

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Confirmed. And consider your Esp to be at least 8 this turn for the sake of reading mail.


*Spoiler: To the Hemminghock Family Company*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Willing to pay 13 Eco (9 after trade penalties) for 13 Mil (9 after trade penalties) Mil sent to Legio Cerberi against the Shaitan. As an additional cost, you must not sell any Mil or Mor to the Shaitan this turn.

----------


## Writtensanity

Hemminghock: 

*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 8*
Show



Unfortunately we're a touch sensitive to offers from you considering we're still scraping blood off our streets in Dashir. Sweeten the pot a little and we might consider a deal. 




*Spoiler: The Silent Saints: MOR 8*
Show



OOC: Need to wait on Heron and Hippo to see if I can do a full 12, but I can do a 1:1 for whatever amount. Consider it 12 unless I message again. 





*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo: MOR 8*
Show



We are in the market for INV, if you have some to spare.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 11*
*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Friend Orbei!

Unfortunately, all acolytes and friends we have who might be worth bringing to fight are needed for another project of my cousins. Best luck, though! Am sure you will not need little bit of help they might be anyway. 

-Cousin Arsat

----------


## Eldan

*A codex of the Gods of Ardakand at the time of the first Interregnum - Part I: the Barbaric practises*
_By the pen of Sivacus Arius Caudex, Historian to the Satrap_

In the latter years of the interregnum, once-fair Ardakand became host to hundreds of new cults, as the once-ordered hierarchy of Gods and men fell apart and, just as the mortal warlords struggled for a place without an Emperor to keep them in check, without the Sky ruling over them, the Gods went to war. 

We will begin this codex with some of the cults that arose among the many barbarians and provincials that had come to Ardakand in those years in order to wrest control from proper imperial authorities. 

The *Gudite Warcamp* were foreign barbarians, recently arrived in the city from the heaven-forsaken edge of the Earth known as the Adarates, had made a living as pirates and mercenaries before setting their eyes on outright contest. Their religion was thoroughly primitive, steeped in blood sacrifice and warrior-oaths, dedicated to the barbaric wargod Gulldr and his followers, cruel gods of fate, death and the hunt. In their time in Ardakand, they only added few new gods to their Pantheon: the Crow, a scavenger spirit of the northern tundras, usually worshipped by graverobbers and other unclean professions, and an imperially unsanctioned psychopomp named Chouvrian, once worshipped about the rebellious mountain bandits of Iossau. They would pray to Great Gulldr for martial glory, Kindly Father Chouvrian for a clean death and quick passage to their death-god Ase, and the crow for plunder.
Lesser cults were said to arise among the Gudites, as well, worshipping a Rialtan aspect of Chouvrian as a guide to merchants and travellers against danger and the Crow as a guardian of lost knowledge. There were, even then, rumours of a third, mystery cult among them, dedicated to a figure called The Dreadknight, perhaps connected to the sacred Knight Belligerent which commonly fought on the Gudites side. 
Geomancy was commonly practised among the Gudites and individual warriors commonly carried crude stone idols they had shaped themselves from the rocks of their urban battlefields and wore black feathers on their cloaks from the colossal swarms of crows that had gathered in the ruins to feast on the corpses their warmongering left behind. 


_Idols of Chouvrian, Crow, Gulldr_

*The Heron and the Hippo* were at that time merely mercenaries, though especially the Hormoz the Hippo, by all accounts a bull of a man and rumoured even then to be a demigod, was quickly amassing followers and even the recognition of the Temple and the remaining Princes of the Blood for his deeds. In religious matters, Heron himself was known to be strictly pragmatic, choosing as the patron not a god of war or glory, but the formerly rather minor imperial god Kives, the Remover of Obstacles, a god of planning and logistics and commonly depicted as a faceless chess figurine, mainly worshipped by quartermasters and bureaucrats, proving the saying about amateurs talking tactics and experts talking logistics. His fame, however, rather substantially grew when in the summer of that year, he was spotted accompanied by Aq Bars, the peacock-winged snow leopard that had been the personal totem of the Great Khan during his conquests. 
Minoo the Heron, meanwhile, dedicated herself to Lagamal, the judge of the underworld, becoming famous as the Advocate for the Dead who would ritualistically bless or doom famous citizens of the city on their death. 


_Sacred peacock-cloak of the khanate shamans, chess-idol of Kives, masked advocate of Lagamal_

Curiously, as word of his deeds began to spread and he increasingly became to prove himself as one of the mightiest warriors on the city, the Hippo began to attract a small, but dedicated cult of his own. When the Great Khans personal totem began to follow him, they called him an incarnation, a dragon-blooded immortal warrior-demigod come to protect the city from all dangers. 




The *Hemminghock Family Company*  had recently been founded in the years of the Interregnum by a cabal of beastmen from a bloodline that had long ago been cursed by the gods into the shape of harpies for their greed. They soon became the cities largest supplier of then-modern gunpowder weapons in all sizes and amassed enormous wealth through their shrewd business tactics and military expansionism. Religiously, the harpy sisters were ruthlessly transactional, taking as their patron Andvari, a deity that had originated as a patron of scribes and tax-collectors, but with the advent of banking and industry in that century became a powerful and well-respected god of wealth and influence, known as the Invisible Hand, able to steer and guide complex market forces. His symbol was a golden hand or harpy talon, richly decorated and his ceremonies incredibly lavish to embody the uncouth barbarians endless grasping for riches. 



The Bloodsworn Shaitan, as mindless forces of corruption and devastation, did not, of course, have religion themselves, but inspired many cults among the superstitious lower classes. These vary from the pointless blood-sacrifices of those who sought to be spared by the revenants, to those who sought to become like them by murder and arson. Most insidious were those truly lost souls who sacrificed themselves to call and strengthen the hosts of hell, seeing nothing remain in their lives but vengeance.

----------


## Eldan

*To the Legio Cerberus*

From the Legio Aquila [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

Hail, Legate Orbei

We understand, and are gladly willing to help. As there do not seem to be any kind of outside dangers currently threatening the city for as far as the Rukh flies, we are willing to coordinate some of our forces with yours, though we must keep the larger part back in case of attack by the Shaitan.

The Eagle Legate.

OOC: They are willing to lend you 3 t.mil this turn.


From the Legio Minotaurus [6]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Cerberus is being utterly snubbed, no replies arrive from the Artefactory at all

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Legio XXIIX Cerberus and Slayers of Silent Saints*
Show


Good day, with the Leviathan slayed we know how much we can offer. We have [8 t mil] for sale. Make an offer on it, we will also accept [24] and [39] under our protection if you plan to do a full clearance of them. We lay claim to these districts anyways and are more than happy to open our borders to go for them. That being said, if you don't plan to take those, we also accept [t econ] and [t art].




*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show


Good day!

With the Leviathan down we  know how much we can look to buy now. Specifically, we want alchemical reagents you can grow. We would like to buy [5 P artifice] and [2 P morale] for [21 t eco] and [2 t inv]

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio Cerberus
Morale 14*

The Golden Guard
*Spoiler*
Show

We will attempt to Seize [24] and release it to you once the fighting has completed. Send your forces across the bridge to 17 and we will coordinate from there.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Heron and Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*


*Spoiler: Gardeners of Immortal Flesh (Morale: 5)*
Show

Cousin Arsat,

Then it is agreed. As a reminder we also need to know where you would like your side of the portal.

For clarity regarding the alliance we have also reached out to the Legio Cerberus and the Hemminghock Family as we regard both of them to be trustworthy.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead



*Spoiler: Legio XXIIX Cerberus (Morale: 5)*
Show

Legate Orbei,

Then we are agreed in both matters. Just so that you are informed we have also reached out to both the Gardeners and Hemminghock regarding an alliance. Though they have been more hesitant than you.

Hormoz, The Dragonblooded



*Spoiler: Hemminghock (Morale: 5)*
Show

We would be willing to trade (6 t. Inv) for (1 Eco, 1 Art) as we have done in the past with our warriors. If this isn't agreeable then we can spare (5 t. Inv) for (5 t. Eco).

We are fully willing to declare a public defensive pact. For your information we have also reached out to the Gardeners and the Legio Cerberus as they seem to be honorable people.

Also since you are agreeable we have been told that the Gudites are planning to capture the Eye of Heaven.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 5
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Public/Gudites*
Show

Fuxi has bestowed its great wisdom upon the clan. Directing them to make peace with the Barbarians from the West and help guide them to the light of Fuxi. 

We declare an alliance is to be had with the Gudites.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband
*Morale: 10
Reputation: Barbarian-Spiritual-Martial*

*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal Flesh*
Show

Cousin Arsat,

All is agreed then, we will make the pledge as soon as our partnership with Fuxi is running, wouldn't want anyone thinking that our attention is too divided to watch them.

Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

all good, add 2 mil and 1 esp to my cart.



*Spoiler: HemmingHock Family company*
Show

The praise means a lot, coming from the savyest merchant mistresses this side of Iossau's mountains. As for the other point, it is noted, nothing nailed, no nails and no dust specks out of order.

Destia's bounty,
Solyom Leviatan.

----------


## Nemesis67

*Carnival of Chains*
Morale: 12

_Artistic, Criminal, Egalitarian_

End of Turn 4
*Spoiler: GM*
Show

*The Carnival of Chains*

*Stats*
7 Mil
9 Esp + 10 t. Esp
1 Eco + 12 t. Eco
12 Mor
1 Art
2 Inv

5 VP

*VIPs*
The Helm [Esp 2] (8 / 20)

Albatross [Esp 2] (11 / 20)

Shackle [Esp 2] (11 / 20)

*LTPs*
[The Chains That Bind] - The Carnival's performances spark hope in the oppressed and terror in the oppressors. <Gain 1 t. Esp per stat destroyed by Esp Stat Attacks involving the Carnival of Chains>

[The Blade of the People] (6 / X) - A guillotine that binds the soul of the executed into one of the ringmasters of the Carnival. <Execute a captured VIP to add their XP to a VIP of the Carnival of Chains>
2 Inv to remove distance penalty on stat attack.

6 Esp, 10 t. Esp, 12 VIP Esp, 2 Mil, 3 Mor destroy House Aranea's Espionage, eliminating the NPC. 

Add the agents of the Spider to Ruaridh's pyre convoy.

<33 Esp attack, 6 Mor boosted to 9, 12 damage, so reduce Espionage to 0 unless they traded for 3+ Esp with their PMs last turn>

3 Esp boosts message interception by 6.

5 Mil builds 1 Mil.

8 Mor builds 1 Inv.

12 t. Eco builds 3 Esp.

1 Art works on [The Blade of the People].

----------


## Eldan

*TURN 5* 
The old order is upset entirely, now. Of the old powers of the city, none remain.  Just as the Flamen Caelestis was about make it public that the Temple of the Sky would bend to Hormoz the Hippo and declare him Ardakand's new emperor, by the grace of all the gods, ruler of earth and sky, men and gods, the Shaitan have finished what they started in the High Fane. The statues of the Pantheon, that toppled when the Mandate fell, are now dust. The priests are slain, where they stood, and the Flamen Caelestis found disemboweled and crucified upside down under the skylight of the main altar. The once pristine white walls are scrawled with a thousand blasphemies, written in filth, blood and ashes. This will never again be a holy place. 
Elsewhere, too, the vestiges of old power are destroyed. It takes a long time, for anyone notice the difference, for the Sempiterne has always been quiet, especially in the last few months, when they have closed their gates to most ancestor-worshippers. But days go by, without anyone entering or leaving, with no movement and finally, some of the braver neighbors go to investigate. The gates are closed, but inside, there is only destruction. The bones of the honored ancestors have been torn from their niches and graves, tossed into piles and formed into primitive altars, to Ruairidh, the god of destruction and rebrith, who destroys the old and grows the new. The Ruinwalkers and the mortal acolytes of the spider lie dead on the altars, burned with their mummified charges. This month, the carnival has come to the Aranea, and has destroyed them. 

*The Temple of the Sky and House Aranea are destroyed.*

The Legio Aquila has gone in the opposite direction, to prevent the destruction of the city, and possibly their own, and have confederated with the Legio Cerberus. Hormoz the Hippo, too, was spotted at the ceremony, among the legates, the three powers swearing an alliance to protect the city from all dangers, their joined soldiers drinking and cheering and swearing lesser oaths of brotherhood. The new alliance wastes no time to show their combined might and in a series of assaults, they secure most of the territories devastated by the Shaitan, though fighting is minimal. 

*The Hippo and the Heron and the Legio Cerberus swear an alliance. Legio Cerberus has confederated the Legio Aquila.*

Elsewhere in the city, far stranger bedfellows than the three heroic protectors of the innocents are swearing alliances, too. Mere days after they were brutally fighting each other all across the west of the city, with mansions ablaze and geomancers lying screaming and dying in the streets, Solyom the Leviathan of the Gudites and the high nobles of the Fuxi are seen on the steps of the restored Fuxi mansion together, shaking hands. And equally, everyone can see just how cold the eyes of the Fuxi are, above their plastered-on smiles, and how strained the politeness of the Gudite warleaders, who are far too heavily armed for a political show of friendship. A respectful joining of forces between the city's best, and the might of the newcomers from the Adarates, they say. Cherry blossoms and fanfares for all.

*Clan Fuxi and Gudite Warcamps swear an alliance.*

But the grandest events of the season are not about the new alliances sworn between old powers. The citizens of Ardakand awake to blaring trumpets. The parade begins at the westernmost point of the city and makes its way through almost all the wards. Clad in bronze and red, with spears and muskets and gleaming shields, hundreds of ranks of warriors, the thunder of their perfectly synchronized steps shaking the buildings as they pass. They are clad in the pelts of the monsters they have slain and the idols they have conquered, the banners of their barbaric gods held high. At their front, holding the sacred flag of Gulldr, the supreme conqueror, is Daghir, the Wolf, the city's most terrifying warrior.
Everyone in the city sees their triumphant march, as they make their way into the devastated white quarter, up the hill, to the despoiled Eye of Heaven, where they plant their flags and the statues of their gods on the shore, to look out over the entire city. This is their message: the Sky and the Empire is gone, Conquest reigns supreme from Gulldr's bloodshot Eye. 

On the coast, a miracle happens. Du Lac, the Baron's Vessel, uncorks the bottle holding the City of Daffodils, and in the new dawn, it blooms, growing in an eyeblink to full size. A flower-shaped tower, tall as any in the city, of gorgeous golden filigree, with chimes that gently swing in the wind, and arranged around it, six petal-shaped penninsulas, their houses painted in warm oranges and yellows, full of happy, well-fed, cheering citizens. There are feasts, dancing and music, and graceful smiling elders clapping hands with the Baron, through his vessel, swearing to do all they can to repay their debt. 

There is one final piece of sad news. With his plans to take the palace and the temple destroyed, on the very evening when he signed an alliance with the united Legions, Hormoz is murdered. Not gloriously, slaying wyrms and gods, as he was known to, but in the streets, by a bravo with a knife, a drunk youth out to prove himself. The Hippo, seen by many as an immortal demigod, blessed by gods and dragonblood, slowly bleeds out from a gut wound. 

Mages, shamans and invokers report that there is a strange feeling to all power drawn from the spirit world, now. Where before, the veil was just a thin barrier, separating the two worlds, it now feels more like a living skin, pulsating and alive, pushing ever so slightly back at any who try to call on the power or travel through it. And disturbing dreams increase in frequency, too. Thousands report that their dreams are full of pale, slithering shapes, and gaping maws, waiting to devour them. Something in the spirit world, or the veil between the worlds is fundamentally disturbed. This is the omen, too, that hundreds now speak from their dreams and waking trances: the stormtossed ocean, old laws and structures falling, new dangers arising, chaos, chaos everywhere. 



Even the least farmer knows what comes when the world is stretched too far, from a hundred childhood stories. It grows thin, and in the secluded, numinous places, where since creation, the material and the spiritual were never properly separated, they begin to intermingle each other. It is how the fey are made, those beings not entirely human, nor entirely spirit, who can not live in either world, but can only live in the contaminated spaces between. Some say they are spirits, trying to be human, and failing. Others say that they are humans who peered too far into the spirit world, who got lost, and can no longer prevent the power from flowing through themselves. But they are wild, and cruel and without remorse, almost in human shape, but with the power of spirits. 

For centuries, the land around Ardakand has been civilized, ruled by one authority. Strict rules, for men and spirits and nature, based on transaction, pacts, contracts, laws. But now, the mandate is fallen. Instead of one authority, competing mortal power blocks are scrambling to grab the power of the gods, and the spirit world nexuses. There is no longer one law, there are many competing laws, nature is out of order and at the margins, chaos is creeping in. And so, for the first time in three hundred years or more, the Fey have come to Ardakand. For now, there are only few stories, of dark hunters, slaying lonely travellers, dancing flower maidens, stealing brave young men away, old crones, changing the disrespectful into wild beasts. But the frequency is increasing.  


*Event Mechanics: the Wild Hunt*
*Spoiler*
Show

Three things must be done: 
First, the fey must be found. 10 points of espionage, to track them or invocation, to feel them out. They are tricky, and hard to find, especially when there are, so far, only few of them. This must be done by midturn. 
Second, the fey must be fought. They are weak, still, so with ten points of artifice or military, it should be possible to clear them out.
Third, and most importantly, the weak spots, where the worlds bleed into each other, must be sealed. This costs another 20 points of invocation or artifice.

There will, almost certainly, be no real reward for this. A handful of  points of invocation, a few bonus XP. But if this is not done now, there will only be more of them, they will only get stronger, and eventually, they will come for the city-dwellers, too, attacking travellers in the spirit world, or nexus points, or the outlying districts. They are unpredictable, but always dangerous.


The celestial disorganization manifests in other ways, too. For now, the city's mortals have concentrated on the gods, the largest, most powerful spirits. But they have neglected the minor spirits, that are said to make everything work. The elementals, household deities, kobolds, kami, daemons, lares, known by a thousand names in a thousand cultures. Their displeasure is felt in a thousand ways, through the city. Minor spells take more energy, alchemy tends to either achieve nothing, or explode, constructs are sluggish, or prone to malfunction. Larger projects seem constantly on the edge of catastrophic malfunction. And everyone, everywhere, feels an increase in bad luck. Dishes break, doors stick, socks vanish. 

And then, the bellringers appear. Tiny creatures, known only from very old legends, they are the Heralds of the minor spirits, tiny autonomous constructs, that begin to patrol the city at night, their loud ringing robbing everyone's sleep. They have demands. They, too, are due respect under the Mandate, little as it is. They demand respect, and offerings, just like the gods, because they are doing the ones all the work. 



*Event Mechanics: Revolt of the Minor Spirits*
*Spoiler*
Show

The minor spirits are unhappy. They demand sacrifices and worship, just like the larger gods. A festival, at _least_. All artifacts (even minor, stat-increasing equipment for VIPs) or artifice-based LTPs have a small chance not to work this turn, or, in the case of major artifacts or expensive LTPS, to even backfire.
To make sure everything works properly, offerings are called for. 1 morale, or invocation, or economy, for each minor artefact and LTP under 30 points, 2 for each major artefact or LTP for over 30 points. Or you could take the chance of failure.

However, the spirits know to negotiate: whoever invests the most in these offerings, this turn (including paying more than is strictly necessar), will be rewarded with a unique contract, gaining the aid of the minor spirits in the future. (This takes the form of a unique ability, likely one-use) 


*Favour of Heaven:*
The Carnival of Chains: 5
Slayers of the Silent Saints: 5
Gudite Warcamp: 3
Legio Cerberus: 3
Heron and Hippo: 3
Clan Fuxi: 2
Bloodsworn Shaitan: 2
Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh: 1
Golden Guard: 1
Witch Doctors: 1
Hemminghock: 1

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

Armies of golems over flow the streets as repairs are well under way of the destroyed district. It would be awhile before the actual population was back but for now they could rebuild it exactly how they wanted to in absolute perfection. If only there wasn't so many people in the other districts who would complain. They could have reorganized everything so easily. For now though they had to satisfy themselves with rebuilding logical infrastructure rather than the randomness that often results from unplanned growth.

*Spoiler: To everyone*
Show


Good day everyone!

With the increasing tensions we have been growing our repertoire of siege class golems. We would now like to rent them out. They come in groups worth about [5 t. Mil] and we are renting out 4 bundles as well as a minor bundle of an unoptimized golem that can be supported with many of our armored class golems. Make an offer if you wish to rent one or multiple bundles!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Offering to rent out several bundles of golems and artificers worth 5 military total. Make an offer if interested.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband
*Last week*

*Handling the truth
*
	Blood, sweat, violence and screams are all things expected on a large majority of Gudite special occasions, their relative commonality clashing with the odd sight of an unarmored wolf, standing nearby, one of her hands gripped tight by the screamer, a robed Delilah, almost twice her usual size, if only from the massive increase in her abdominal area, with her intermittent screaming contrasting with the gentle words of Gudite midwives, the low chanting of priests, and the commentary of some of the best healers money could pay.

	The scene could have been eternal (especially for the one being attended) a constant repeat, as whatever rituals and unguents the midwives and priests used seem to fardly make any progress in the steady coercion of the newborn. With the only major distraction from the struggle of life being a visit from Delilahs pet crow, delivering a small shiny thread of silver, probably stolen from some careless weaver.

	The bird didnt see its usual reward, a nearby midwife attempting to shoo him away as even his owner called out Screw your kind!!! to a little smirk from the wolf, who interjected amidst calls to push a different whisper Learned not to deal with Si'lat, have we? Screw you too!! A customary attempt at a punch got nowhere, stopped physically as both of Delilahs hands were already pressing her's hard enough to draw blood from anyone but Daghir, and mentally by renewed pain, causing gritted teeth and sobbing that made The Wolf feel shame about her previous snark. Delilah muttered a question as tears were wiped from her face The hell is a Silat anyway? and the struggle returned to routine with a gentle Its no matter

	After hours and hours the boy was healthy, huge and slapped back when he was spanked to make him cry. He growled without end during his first night in the world, nurses, priests and mages watching all through the night, with perfect records claiming, that by the time the sun came back (some would say slower than it should), The once bald baby had a mane dark like the night and twice as wild, had claws and fangs and eyes like Azagars when angered. And all those hired to care for him had a kinship, for they agreed that the child, who hadnt even lived long enough to speak yet, was a terrible thing.

*Present day
*
*Gulldrs grey goats
*	It hadnt been a perfect move, for only the gods know such things, but it was a damn near thing. There were sacrifices, and not the proper kind either. She had worked hard to get control over the moneylenders and then whittled it all away to her grumbling kin, but kneeling as she was near the shining pool she knew it was worth it.

	it had taken a while to clean the defacing, to consecrate again such a strong spot, days of chanting, of rituals only meant for closed doors, and a kings ransom in molten lead poured in the eye, but they had done it, not only for their own delusions of grandeur, no. Locals on the street felt it even if they didnt know how to describe it, the Pantheon, ever so far, was now a presence in the city. The sacred spots of the east were theirs, and nostalgic Gudites across all jobs took a day to visit that highest spot, whose energy reeked of home (incidentally causing a one day boon as nobles and merchants scrambled to hire last minute mercenary escorts).

We did well The Leviathan, had spent every last day since their arrival in the site, fasting, guiding rituals, praying and now allowed himself that little complacency, magnified by the temple of the sky seeing their downfall just a few days earlier.

What do you suggest now? The wolf was but another priest in the byzantine movements of renegade theology, despite her warband, her victories, she referred to Solyom for matters of spirituality, for guidance, even when she saw the pantheon unequal in footing to Gulldr and his priorities above theirs, it was harder to ignore the unifier when the Pantheon grew larger every day and is not like she wanted to.

	Solyom pretended to ponder for a moment, or perhaps heard a whisper, or fell asleep, he was hard to read when infused with the sort of powers such locations would invest one with, eventually he uttered Do better

	And without opening their eyes, for their reverence hadnt ended, both priests shared a grin.

*Calm*

	It had been enough since she was allowed to work, a thought she has had on long voyages or particularly tiresome dinners, this instance was closer to the last but had implications. Of course such implications escaped Delilah currently, a black feather on her hand as she inking a small treatise on underwater fluid propulsion, tectonic interference with reservoir and the effect upon local Leylines, she had missed the practical testing but Jahandir had given her enough notes that her own previous experiences could probably suffice for an educational pamphlet and then perhaps some independent research.


	She had barely finished the current draft when a familiar pairing interrupted, prompting her to look at an hourglass she had neglected to turn around for gods know how long. A robed Ulde entered with child who looked 4, if tall for that age, with a wild blue mane that strained against leather hair ties, claws half polished for a better grip and fangs, with a look like Azagar when angered, if not for thick eyebrows that carried with their every gesture a gentle nature. And the boy walked crouched and in leaps, like a beast of awe.

Rupeeeeert, how did you like your lessons? Delilah asked the boy with a smile as he approached her chair, until he was close enough to pull on her lab coat and look up with a wide smile on his own and a nod. The Geomancer turned to Ulde inquisitively *He was extremely well behaved master Fairway
*
Of course you were she spoke back to Rupert, patting his hair and changing almost nothing of importance to the naked eye when she tousled it. Give me half an hour then and She felt a few more gentle pulls on her lab coat, the kid looking up with a tinge of sadness that Delilah was smart enough to immediately turn away, but not fast enough to not catch a glimpse, from. Mmmm she mulled over it, moving her head to the sides but never looking down, the pulls and purring a gentle reminder and important part of the shameless (and successful) attempt to coerce a reward out of her.

I Still have to test some of them _*Fwssshh* piri piri piri_ things, you like those, right? She asked, mimicking a fireworks motion with her hands for good measure, the boy effusively nodded, beaming. That a boy, I like them too she winked and picked him up with some strain, placing him on her shoulders Uff, you are getting heavy A sad Hmmm was heard from above her Ha! no worries, its not a bad thing, just means soon enough Daghir is gonna have to carry you twice as much The boy seemed pleased, and purred happily the rest of the way to the open testing ground the fireworks awaited in.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



Friend Leviathan! 

Is pleasure growing such wonders for you this last month. I am hoping you put them to good use.

Sadly my Cousin Hylah had less successful time of things. Project with spider-priests was nearly complete, when jesters killed them all! Or destroyed, whatever right word is.

Anyway, am writing for permission for acolytes to secure Sempterine, see what can be salvaged. Am also curious just what you intend with Death Street [10]? If you dont care for funerals, would be happy to give [1 permanent military] for take rest of ward in full.

Otherwise, happy to continue trading as before, if there is anything you are in need of? Given what happened to spiders, I am also very curious about protection you have offered last month.

-Cousin Arsat




*Spoiler: Heron and Hipppo*
Show



Friend Heron!

My sincere condolences on death of your friend warlord Hippo. Can trust you have some scheme in mind about it, but better not to speak of such things where others might listen, yes? 

Last month you wrote of idea to establish extra port in Coralward and regular ferry for easy trade and mutual benefit and profit. Did you do so, in end? With easy logistics, am happy to arrange sale of [1 permanent stat point] for [3 Eco, or 3 of the stat being built].

-Cousin Arsat



*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show



Friend Slayer!

You did not reply to my cousin last month, so am unsure if you are interested, but will make offer one more time. I would be happy to see about winning back trust of people for you, if you would like to trade or contribute to effort?

[OOC- wondering if you want to trade for permanent morale, essentially] 




*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Friend Orbei!

Was pleasure doing business with you, this past month. If you have anything else we might help with, am happy to on same terms as before.

-Cousin Arsat 



*Spoiler: Public*
Show



The growths I nurtured these past months grew entwined around the spires of the Sempiterne, with House Araneas collapse the Garden must be tended to and stabilized with care. We can offer our fair share of the resources required to protect the City from this latest plague [3 Inv, 5 Art], but no more.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

It was a racuous and rowdy party that saw the Hippo off. His warriors took turns raising a drink and boasting of the ever more dangerous situations that he had once saved them from. Beer and wine flowed freely and entire oxen roasted on spits as well as a few more exotic animals from the palace gardens. 

In the end the massive body was hoisted with ropes and dunked in a bronze urn filled with poisons so vile every plant with a dozen feet of it had already withered from the fumes. With long sturdy poles the now extremely poisonous body was carefully moved onto a waiting sloop. The very same that the Hippo had once taken to fight the leviathans. A dozen volunteers manned the sails and lashed the helm in place before jumping into the water with cheerful farewells wishing the old warmaster well on his last hunt.

The party continued long after the sloop had vanished over the horizon. It would not end until every one of the Hippo's deeds had been recounted. And that would be a very long time indeed.

One person did participate. The Heron sat alone in the great hall of justice. Her robes were black and her face hooded as she invoked the pact. *"Lagamal, we call on you. Hear now the case of the Hormoz, the one known as the Hippo."*

The hall enlargens as the dread spirit's gaze once more on the world of the living.

*"I give you the Hippo, mercenary and warrior."* The massive form of the warrior shimmers into view and gives the Heron a little wave. *"I bring this case today as the Advocate for the Dead. I have heard his tales and weighed his soul. He was a fool and a braggart. Too ambitious to know what was good for him. Too trusting by far. But he never backed down from a fight. He never let the monsters win."*

*"Oh great Judge Lagamal, I ask for Eternal Rest. Let the Hippo walk the halls of dead and enjoy peace in the spirit world. At least until he gets bored and tries to fight a god."*

The great figure slowly nods and raises its hands, *"GRANTED."* And the transparent form of the Hippo walks forward. He pats the Heron on the shoulder before walking towards the great gates in the distance.

Between one breath and the next the hall of judgement is fully real once more. The Heron is alone once more as she bows her hooded head and mutters, "Wait for me Hormoz."

*Spoiler: Legio XXIIX Cerberus (Morale 7)*
Show

Legate,

On the very night of our alliance the Hippo was killed. The slayers took great lengths to ensure it was a random thug who wielded the knife. Some irony of theirs I suppose. But the dead talk, and I know it was the Slayers of the Silent Saints who ensured that that thug had that knife at that time.

I know they promised to help with the Shaitan, but I cannot let this go. I would be grateful if you aided us in our retribution, but I know that the Shaitan are still the foremost threat to the city, and I also know that the Slayers will be reading all of my letters. So I ask that at least you do not interfere in our feud.

Minoo, the Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: The Gardeners (Morale 7)*
Show

We have finished the portal and we had expected to trade this turn, but alas other things have come up. We might be able to take you up on your offer, but we will have to see how the spirit world treats us this month. Our offer for alliance still stands, though we understand that you would be leery at the moment.

Minoo, the Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family (Morale 7)*
Show

Unfortunately it seems likely that I will not be able trade anything with you this turn, as my men will have other things occupying them. However I ask if you have anything to spare the other way. I am not rich, but I have some spare wealth with which to hire mercenaries or spies. (Eco for Mil or Esp)

Also know that my offer of alliance, whether in full or a defensive alliance, still stands. Though I understand if you wish to demure now that I am engaged in a feud.

Minoo, the Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Golden Guards (Morale 7)*
Show

I can offer (5 Eco) for (5 mil). Is this offer agreeable to you?

Minoo, the Advocate of the Dead

----------


## Eldan

*The 20th Legion* [6]


Mahan closed the door to the laboratory gingerly and walked away, almost on tiptoes. Sahaleh looked up from the diagrams she was working on and put her quill away. In an urgent whisper, she asked:
"Well?"
Mahan walked over, looked over his shoulder, as if he expected the Forgemaster to be standing the door he had just closed. 
"It failed again. _Of course_ it failed. That's 6 Fabricators now who have told him it can't work. He doesn't have the runes, he doesn't have enough power, he doesn't have the right location and anyway, it's _preposterous start to finish._"
Sahaleh nodded.
"How big this time?"
"Less than three sixteenths of an inch? Four seconds, four and a half, tops?"
"And the Fabricator?" 
"His circle held, so he survived, but we lost three acolytes. Also, the Chief engineer is stepping down and all three centurions have pre-emptively denied the position. So..."
"So he _has_ to stop with this idea. It's absolute madness. Frankly, even six months ago, the Inquisition would have lynched half the officers for even consider this."
"And... is he?"
She sighed.
"No, of course he isn't. And he still won the confidence vote. No, he wants me to bring him the _dossiers_."
"Huh. So now we're just going to drag the rest of the city into this?"
"Seems like it."
"Well, that explains why he was mumbling about "more power", "chthonian inversion",  and "inter-nexus resonance"."
Sahaleh quickly scratched some notes on he slate. 
"Well, the good news is if it goes wrong _again_, no one in the city will be alive to worry about it." 
***

*Spoiler*
Show




*To Clan Fuxi*
*Spoiler*
Show

Honoured Daughters of the Great Serpent,

It has come to our attention that you have gained access to one of the nexuses. For a project of the utmost scale and importance, we need access to such a location. We are of course willing to trade our expertise or other forms of payment for access and permission to study the site.  As we know that you also have in your possession a power source of considerable magnitude that seems directly attuned to chthonic and creative energies, we think that with your cooperation, we could make _considerable_ advances in the fields of energy resonance an manipulation created to the nexuses, advances we would of course be willing to share and that should greatly benefit both you and your immortal patron. 

Your hopeful servant,
-The Dominus Fabricator


*The Hemminghock Family Corporation*
*Spoiler*
Show


Honoured Directors of the Hemminghock Corporation,

It has come to our attention that you have gained access to one of the nexuses. For a project of the utmost scale and importance, we need access to such a location. We are of course willing to trade our expertise or other forms of payment for access and permission to study the site and hope that we can come to a mutually profitable agreement. 

Your hopeful servant,
-The Dominus Fabricator


*The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
*Spoiler*
Show

Dear Cousins,

We can't help but, recently, notice a certain familiar quality to the barrier between worlds, which leads us to believe that you have gained a permanent foothold in the spirit world. Congratulations! As fellow scientists who, like you, are working towards the improvement of the city, even if our methods are by some considered distasteful, we hope that you would let us share in your findings, so that we could study the Nexus together and perhaps find new ways to use its power. What do you say?

Your friend,
The Dominus Fabricator


*The Golden Guard*
*Spoiler*
Show

Honoured Master Artificers,

We are impressed and astounded by the progress you have made in golemetry, especially in control technology. We have a problem, for which we think you might have the solution. Specifically, we are attempting to work with highly unstable energy fields, that are increasingly becoming too volatile to handle close-up by human artificers. We ask your help in developing a golem-based remote system that would allow us to control the experiments we are performing without putting our experts in harm's way. Such a system would of course have to be very sophisticated and incredibly resilient, but we would be more than happy to pay for it.

Your admiring colleague, 
The Dominus Fabricator

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Morale: 11
Reputation: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show

Greetings partners,

Before any substantial actions are taken, we would like to hear your needs, and most of all your thoughts on the state of the city. Opportunities, and who you favour for them as well.

Then we can bring up _our_ thoughts.

Elder earth's care,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.



*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show

Hail Heron,

I need not ramble on the meaning of tragedy to you, sister.

So I'll skip to the case, our pantheon has earned new members and power, and we can provide answers, lesser answers but useful nonetheless. With a little in (3 Inv) and permission to see the sites disturbed, we can learn all that there is too know about the murderer's tactic.

Azagar's cunning,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Give me 3 inv on midturn and put it in your midturn that I can enter your land and I can learn all LTPs, stats, VIPs, gods, etc. involved with the assasination of the Hippo.



*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show

Greetings slayers,

We hear you have been styled kingmakers, here is your chance then, destruction surely awaits you on the field. If you style _us_ as you've done in the past, we can do much to delay or even stop this end, unless until your sacred mission is fullfiled.

Azagar's good sense,
Daghir, the wolf.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lacking details, but let's start talks with this.



*Spoiler: Golden Guards*
Show

Greetings Master Chemosh,

While you may have heard some things about my new gun factories, buuut the warcamp does still have a numbers problem, so how does [4 eco] for every [5 mil] sound to let us borrow some of your wonderful constructs. I guarantee Daghir brings them back safe.

Much respect,
Delilah Fairway.


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

Cousin Arsat!

You can be sure we will, many wrongs to right for us.

(10) will be soon for the Fuxi, as per the terms of our new partnership, and I'm afraid that while we could freely give up the tangle, I'm afraid we cannot make such a call on our own, It would be the Aranea's choice to join you (and a mighty good one at that), but now that their catacombs are silent... Let us consult with the Fuxi and see if they don't think our over all strategic position is hurt too much.

Say the word and we'll say the word, as far as protecting you goes, as we said, the only caveat is no joining claw and limb with another's spear, lest we find ourselves fighting.

Elder earth's care,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm looking into Hamste's meatier trades currently so I'll get back to you on general trade and Aranea (though I'm willing to hear offers that'll make me disregard my ally easier).

Conditions are simple for the protection: pledge to never ally, and anyone who attacks you is my enemy, with hope that the deterrent of a second combatant on an already though nut is enough to keep anyone from trying you.

----------


## Writtensanity

*
Hemminghock*

*Barbarians - Mercantile - Inhuman*
_
"I've got fire in my soul
Rise up, ting ting, like glitter
Like glitter and gold"_

All Messages Sent at MOR 15
In the start, Hemminghock hadn't been a place for banners. They were a company, and though they had a company pride, it had all be centered on the family and the logo of the company which was like most back home their name in a specific font. That had been how things worked back home, a place where companies had been starting up and taking over more than government had. Even in other ventures, the Hemminghock name had remained as a company you worked for. 

Ardakand didn't work like that, maybe it was becuase they had spent so longer under a god emperor, but the people of Ardakand wanted something bigger than a paycheque to throw their weight behind. Gold was gold, but fealty was golden. A full fledged days long battle against the Bloodsworn had proven that the people or Ardakand were willing to fight, but they needed something to fight for. That time it had been the Eye of Heaven, next time the Hemminghock name wouldn't be enough. 

At least not as it was currently branded. 

The new statues, placed just below the Eye of Heaven in Dashir and over the main offices in the Courts were gargantuan golden structures that carved sunlight around Arkadand, making some streets unbearable during the day from the shine of their brilliance. The statues weighed dozens of tonnes, and the gold flags that flowed off their forms were woven of thread collected from the spirit realm, that would always show the shadow of a massive wing behind the statue, no matter which way the wind blew. 

The female form in the statue was wrapped in the same golden spirit fabric as the flag behind her, but the winds up so high were usually strong enough to keep it wrapped taught against the gold of the statue proper. The fabirc was a detail for those who could get high enough to see the detail, whether that was from magic or wings. 

People had given the statues a long list of names over the weeks it had taken to put together, most of them too pretentious, and some of which weren't that flattering. Hemminghock themselves had quietly pushe interest for 'The Golden Sisters' but they understood that attempting to control discourse was the most assured way to have it go completely and utterly south. As it currently stands, the twin statues are unnamed in Ardaknad, but each faction certainly has their likely opinion about them. 




*Spoiler: To the Heron: MOR 15*
Show



I ain't gonna waste words on talkin' to ya 'bout loss. I lost sisters back in Sethannai and it sucks. Ya move on, keep the machines runnin'.

As for business, we're happy to announce the defensive pact with a small hole for the Saints. God love ya, give em' hell for Hippo, but we ain't getting tanlged with the idea that we previously mentioned we'd swing at anyone who took a swing at them. You're also gonna see us givin' ya public permission to gut some Saints out there. 

Honestly for the military we've got our own venture to worry about, but we're happy to send you some eyes in the sky at a fair rate. Just made gold statues so.. we could use a little. (OOC: ECO>ESP 3 for 3.)

Send them to the spirit realm so Hippo can get a shot at em too, 

Cecelia 




*Spoiler: To the Slayers of the Silent Saints MOR: 15*
Show



Cordially, what the **** are you doin'? We offered you protection and you're out there picking fights with everyone in Ardakand? God there is devoted and then there is stupid, ya know?

We can help back you up against the wave of **** coming your way but Hemminghock people ain't marching against the Heron. How about we sell you some MOR to keep you from getting gutted by them and the Carnival? Payment can be in boots on the ground. We're working on a project.


*Spoiler: To the 20th Legion: MOR 15*
Show


We'd apprecaite if 'ya didn't blast our quiet acquisitions over the airwaves in the future, but we can't control your mail. 

We'll be waiting in Dashir and bring you to the location you mentioned, nothing said about it. We'll get you in Hemminghock clothing on the way in. 

Reginald



*Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains: MOR 15*
Show



Who's next. The sisters and I are takin' bets but nobody said it was against the rules to ask!

Tess.




*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 15*
Show


Pardon about the lack of sale last season. Something interesting came up on our offers table and we didn't hear back from ya' demons.

Are you shoppin'? Now that our communciatons are a touch less open and public we're more willing to sell at more agressive packages. 

Talk to ya soon, please don't cover our walls in blood, 

Halle




*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



One of the most critical spaces in Ardakand is up for grabs and we'd love for you to have it as opposed to one of the more military inclied legions. 

Tell me, what do you need to take that swing?

Cecelia,

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual

*Spoiler:  Hemminghock MOR 5*
Show



To Cecilia,
We are very interested in your offer.  Crossroads, especially vital ones, are of great interest to us.  And we are interested in expanding.
Please clarify further what you are willing to offer and what you would expect of us, and the exact goal in mind, and I'm sure we can work something out. 

The Baron,
Written by His Vessel, Antoine duLac 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


I'm not clear on what exactly you are proposing,  that you subsidize me taking a strategic territory?  If so, I'd be willing to do it for a little help from you, say a few mil or inv, but it seems an odd offer.
If I completely misread you and that wasn't what you intended, I'd probably still be interested, but I'm not sure what in.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



OOC: Correct. They are basically offering to help you by only sending you stats, they would prefer to have you on that throne than anyone else. 

Hemminghock isn't going to have non-payment, but they can promise not to pay your competitors.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan

Is far enough about Death Street, your business to give out to who you wish. Sempiterne though, that is   important. Cant let tombs go, with investment made in them. Unless you have path ot other nexus you want to trade instead, anyway.

So, new deal. For path to Sempiterne, can give [1 Military] this month, Once secured, can give out [2 Espionage] to you or to your snakes, whichever you like. 

Fair enough regarding 10. In which case, let me rephrase my offer  I can offer a point of permanent military this turn, and once Ive got access to the Sempeterne, can give the two points of eco Ill be getting for it easily enough, either to you or to Fuxi, if you prefer. Or if you want something else, say it?




*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show



Friend Heron!

My cousins and I are happy to trade, and give help in project to make city safe and whole, if you have ideas? But for now will have to decline generous offer  my cousins are peaceful, and would not bloody hands if they can avoid it. You will seek vengeance, of course, but we will not be part of war, for as long as we can focus on peace and life and growth.

When your expedition returns, write if you have business to do, yes?

-Cousin Arsat



*Spoiler: Legio Minotaourus*
Show



Oh Engineer of the Soul,

It is noble to seek enlightenment, and to turn your knowledge to useful ends. I admit my hands are burnt, and my heart wary of placing my trust in the security of another again. But if you believe you might learn the nature of the Shadow, and how it might be pruned and shaped, then my curiosity outweighs all other concerns. We will welcome your acolytes to Coralward, and through the eye we have opened and the maze yet half-grown. 

-Cousin Hylah




*Spoiler: Public*
Show



Princes of the City,

I will not try your patience with needless poetics. The treasures of the Shadow are great, but its paths are closed and warded against those such as us.

Guide my cousins to an oasis, or provide an introduction to some spirit magnate who might aid our work, and we give you fruits and flowers to aid you in this world as you aid us in the other.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Basically  if you find a god focused on growth, production, protection, or anything at all you think I might be interested in, point it my way and if the pacts worthwhile Ill give you 1-3 permanent stat points, depending.

Find an Nexus and give me the route to take and, well, exact payment can be negotiated, but I will pay *very* well for it.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan
*

_The Shaitan's banner was left behind in an abandoned territory. Oops._ 

_It is a conquest of titanic proportions. The rogue Legion, home to restore the empire to its glory, musters a force unlike any seen since the fighting began. They march to the Menagerie, banners held high in triumph, ready to slay the monsters that their compatriots had once bound. They march to High Fane, where the temples had been descrated and the priests slain, prepared to cleanse the holy district in the blood of the raging dead. They march to Grand Port, equipped to avenge the Merchant Navy and restore commerce and prosperity to Ardakand. Their victory over the Shaitan in the Guild Ward has made them confident. The monsters can be defeated. The Shaitan can be driven out from Ardakand and back to the outskirts of the empire, where there is no end to the unjustly slain and men will sell their souls to revenge themselves upon a world that failed them.

__But when they arrive, all they find are corpses and ash and rubble. Even the most stubborn refugees - of whom there were few, in districts this prosperous or well-maintained - have fled. Buildings have been burned or broken, bodies lie twisted in the streets. Taunting messages are left scrawled in blood. 

The Shaitan of Betrayal are gone from the Menagerie. The Shaitan of Desecration are gone from High Fane. The Shaitan of Disaster are gone from Grand Port. 

The Legion have liberated only dust and decay._ 


*Morale 14

**Spoiler: To the Heron (Public)*
Show



_The message is carved into the carcass of a dead hippopotamus, slain by the Imperial Ranger Corps when it was freed in the Menagerie. The corpse, months old, is left rotting on the steps of the palace for all to see._ 

*YOU DARE JUDGE US? OUR RAGE IS ENDLESS. WE WILL NOT REST. YOUR GOD WILL BURN LIKE ALL WHO TURNED THEIR EYES ASIDE WHILE WE SUFFERED. THERE IS NO ESCAPE. NO PEACE FOR US OR FOR ANY. 

YOU WILL PAY.* 




*Spoiler: To Hemminghock*
Show


_
The Shaitan are willing to comply. The words written on the side of townhouses aren't written in blood, but sticky black tar that proves almost impossible to remove. 

_*WE DESIRE WEAPONS. 

**Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Offering up to 7 Eco for 7 Mil.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

*Spoiler: Public*
Show

The Heron writes a small public announcement to be distributed through the city. It describes the new defensive pact between the Heron's warband and the Hemminghock family. An attack on one will be taken as an attack on the other. With a small caveat for the Slayers of the Silent Saints given the current circumstances.


*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp (Morale 7)*
Show

Greetings Solyom,

I am loath to part with my sorcerers, but information can be worth a thousand spells. I will send you a few invokers to aid you this month and show you where the Hippo was murdered.

Minoo, the Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Hemminghock (Morale: 7)*
Show

Cecelia,

Then I have announced my side of the defensive pact. As for the trade we will have to see what the spirit realm holds for us. And what the Golden Guards ask for the assistance of their golems.

Minoo, the Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: The Slayers of the Silent Saints (Morale 7)*
Show

I would ask why you would attack the Hippo when there is such a clear threat to the city, one that you yourselves asked us to fight last month. But the answer is irrelevant. I have ample reason for a grudge with you, but I will set it aside if you agree to actually purge the Shaitan with us and the Legio Cerberus this month. I ask this for the sake of the city, and admittedly because they have threatened my personally.

Minoo, the Advocate for the Dead

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 6
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*



*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Clan Fuxi would like to pledge to take the lead in this Fey incursion. We have long history with the spirits of the Otherworld and have long fought with the Fey as we traveled through the Spirit Wilds. The clan has plans to take care of the Fey though it would take a month to put them into play.

We will pledge to match stats sent to us for ridding the city of the Fey next month and the one after if we need more.



*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings,

As far as our desires for the Clan we do wish to expand to an additional territory or two this turn as we discussed last month. The Legion making an appearance in our ward is not... a welcome change. We have plans for the Fey incursion as well that will be a slow play but should hopefully have a good payout.

The East of the city is a dangerous cesspool of traps and complications with the Shaitan, Carnival, Slayers, and Legion all killing and spreading as they can. A victor will rise from that fight possibly too strong for us to handle. The Heminghock Company shows a shocking amount of growth as well, possibly too much to keep up with.

The Gardeners seem like an easy stable source to connect to and we may try to trade with them over the months. The Shaitan are desperate and willing to bargain I believe. 

What are your thoughts on the city?



*Spoiler: 20th Legion (NPC)*
Show

Greetings,

First we do not appreciate the blatant message sent out that can be seen by many of the city. We would appreciate in the future you use a little more subtlety in your messages.

Now in regards to your message that would depend on what exactly you would be using them for and how that would effect the things in question. Finally what would you be offering to access our goods.

----------


## Eldan

*A codex of the Gods of Ardakand at the time of the first Interregnum - Part II: Imperial Cults
*By the pen of Sivacus Arius Caudex, Historian to the Satrap

Of course, even with the Mandate of Heaven fallen, the gods in disarray and heresy all around, there were still those who worshipped proper Imperial gods, some in the prescribed ways, some decidedly unorthodox. 

The Legions, Aquila and Cerberus, emerged in those times as paragons of all that Imperial nobility should be: proper, deliberate, strong and heroic. Their legates, as was proper, took as their goddess Theshera Stormweaver, the nine-eyed seer and strategist, whose signs of office are the woven threads of fate, the storm and lightning representing the chaos of battle and the sword, which cleaves through them and brings clarity. 
As a high goddess of the Empire, it was of course not the place of the common soldiers to worship her, her blessings and rituals reserved entirely for those of appropriate rank. And so, as has always been the case in the legions, the common soldiery followed many gods, including anything from ancestor-worship to foreign mystery cults, from protective spirits to hero demigods. 


_Temple images of Theshera_

The Golden Guard were, for the early stretches of the heresy, quite isolationist, occasionally lending troops to other factions fighting for the throne of Ardakand, but otherwise mainly engaging in pushing the limits of golemetry. Of course, no god could have fit them better than hundred-handed Nuska, who brought all craftsmanship to the world and created something different with each of his many hands. He was worshipped through creation and taking care of ones tools and projects, and care they did. Rarely has there been a fit between god and worshipper this close, more like a friendship than a pact.



_Sacred Nuskite tools_

The rebels known as the Carnival remained in many ways a mystery throughout the Interregnum. Though they publicly denounced many of the power blocks of Ardakand and regularly made their opinions known through fire and murder, we have little insight into their internal politics. We do, however, know that they worshipped Ruairidh, a rather barbaric spirit of the seasons, representing death and renewal, hailing from the Golden Isles. Though there are many fine and respectable gods from that province who have come to integrate well into the celestial hierarchy, this was obviously not one of them, a bloodthirsty and destructive god of fire and sacrifice. 



The Witch-Doctors represent an interesting outlier among the imperial religion. While many cults stress dedication and submission to the gods, few do so as thoroughly as the witch-doctors vessels, who give themselves entirely to the spirits they worship in mind and body, allowing those spirits to enter the mortal world and act more directly than any others. The only god they cooperated with in a more classical sense in those times was Feochadáin, the thorn-guardian said to watch over the passages between the worlds, that allowed shamans and spirits to cross and mingle through the veil.

----------


## Eldan

*The 20th Legion* [6]

Hemminghock

*Spoiler*
Show

That is all we can hope for, really. We will be ready to look at "the location", then, and thank you very much.


Fuxi
*Spoiler*
Show

Ah, yes. Subtlety. Of course, we apologize. We would use "the thing" to try and set up a resonance with another version of "the thing" that is currently in the hands of another party in the city, to see if we can either increase the output of "the thing" or perhaps create some kind of stronger combined effect. We strongly believe that what is currently possible with "the things" is far from their full potential and the applications are endless.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*
Whistling to himself, Hormoz walks back through the inner city. More than a few people cheer on him from the street corner, as they recognize his physique, the gleaming leviathan-skin armour. He waves at them, distractedly. Leviathan hunting, that had been good, but now, he had spent the entire day in politics, signing the terms of their alliance. He wants to kill something, preferably

"OI! YOU THERE!"

The voice is rough, a bit slurred. A drunk, Hormoz decides. The man stands maybe six steps behind him, on the street. There's a knife in his hand, a dinky little thing, six inches long, slightly curved. Otherwise, he is unarmed, slightly swaying on his feet. An ugly scar all over his jaw and one cheek, though he can't be much older than 20.

"They they tell me yer the toughest in this city!" He waves the knife around, rather clumsily. "WELL! I'm here now! And you're going down, so, so, so, they'll all know that I'm the greatest now!" A few steps closer, the knife still held up. He's obviously almost two full heads shorter than the Hippo, and a quarter as wide. 

"Kid", grumbles the large mercenary. "Go home. You're too drunk for this, and too young."

"No! I'll I'll show you!"

And his knife suddenly stabs forward. Goes through the dragonscale armour as if it was butter, finds the Hippo's guts, buries itself deep. 
But this shouldn't be possible. Hormoz feels his knees begin to tremble. A stab like that shouldn't even hurt him. But there is pain, radiating out from the wound, hot and cold in turns. He falls to his knees, topples to his side. His muscles seize up, he can't even speak.

"Oh my god! Someone call a healer!"

Someone is leaning over him. A young-looking man, radiantly pale, beautiful, with amber-coloured eyes. The face leans closer, whispers in his ear.

"In this city, we don't have demigods, or immortal heroes. Your armour, your dragonblood, your pacts and blessings, they mean nothing. In this city, you are just an old man, and you die like an old man. Goodbye."

And then, everything turns dark.


*All Messages at Mor 1*

*Spoiler: To the Hemminghock Family Company*
Show

Dear Cecilia,

Your message reaches our orders just in time. We have put some protections in place against interventions from the Carnival - and are not willing to speak more to those, as they are certainly reading this - but there are other sharks in these waters and you have been kind to us. It is also abundantly clear that working with the Legio Cerberi has not been working, as even in retreat the Bloodsworn Shaitan get the better of their foes. While we wish them no ill will, the establishment is failing to protect Ardakand. Perhaps innovation is what is required.

Provided that you can guarantee that our blades will not be pointed at certain factions - the Legio or the Gardeners come to mind first and foremost - then you may have access to our soldiery this month. You will also need to arrange any spirit portals to ensure fully robust trade.

May your endeavours be judicious,

Slayer-Confessor Kantus, Sancta Ichoria

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I will take that bargain. If you can cover trade costs, I will get you 'boots on the ground' for some basic protection against aggression. Let's call it 8 Mil for 8 Mor?


*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

No time for fluff at the moment; I'm thinking of buying a lot of permanent Mor from you. Other than Mil, what kinds of stats are you looking for this turn and in what quantity?


*Spoiler: To the Heron*
Show

Dear Heron,

We hope you found our message clear. It is unfortunate that the Hippo had to die, but claims of becoming emperor atop his new immortality presented a clear and present threat to the ethos of mine own liturgy. An immortal emperor would be an absolute affront to our beliefs, and for that reason the Hippo needed to pass on to the afterlife before his popularity could reach its zenith. Whether you understand our position is of little consequence to us.

As to your call for help... the Shaitan are indeed a plague, and one that the Slayers have already dedicated _significant_ resources to fighting. We can make no guarantees of outright aid, especially not in such an exposed forum as this. If you seek to destroy them, you will need to take to the field as best you can.

May you follow better leaders,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We could be persuaded to help, but our Military is already going to Hemminghock. For the first time since Turn 2, we have some measure of protection so we can choose our targets more freely. What did you have in mind? Please keep the specifics to your end, and I will either confirm or deny them (or provide some vague suggestions).

Be aware also that I am courting the Gardeners for their trades this turn. If they and Hemminghock offer me better terms than you, you might be on your own.

Also a note: I've already spent over 100 stat points fighting the Shaitan this game. Ask Kraken or Eldan OOC after the game is done and they'll confirm that. So I don't feel too bad taking a turn or two off to focus on survival and growth.


*Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains*
Show

Dear Shackle,

We understand you somewhat better now. You sought to enact change, and we joined the house on the hill; as such, we must have seemed a natural target for you. Our cooperation has since strayed beyond the legions, as we am sure you are aware.

Out of a sense of courtesy, we feel obliged to warn you: a second attempt to cut us down will be met with violence. Beyond that, we are sure the results would be quite as fruitful. If you wish to see the best version Ardakand, we recommend the Bloodsworn Shaitan as your next target, but of course you are free to do as you please.

May you choose your targets wisely,

The Slayer-Confessors of the Orders of the Silent Saints

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Life*

The dhow was quiet, and left from a smugglers port amidst coralward, its passengers a crew of simple clay constructs with off putting Gardener grafts for those who needed the dexterity to tie knots or other such tasks, the wind was still, a consequence of the minor gods perhaps but above all, it was as if nature itself was reluctant to lead the ships where they were going.

	Delilah had taken great care for silence, but as they approached the funeral sloop Delilah decided she was far enough from those who might dislike her visit, Rupert staring attentively Hey big Guy Kinda sorry that was the last we saw of each other. I was too busy, mimicking with many days of work what you did with one hand and a rash thought Im glad I only ever bet for you, made me a lot of money Your jokes were good. I wont ever again make a poison, not like I ever do anyway even though I know how Dont really know what else to say, honestly

	Curiosity eventually got the better of the youngling Can he hear you? Delilah caught herself before replying a simple yes I dont really know, but when Ive read of heroes dying, people always speak to the wind as if they did undaunted by the direction of that answer Rupert pressed on Were you close? Not really, but he made for a good reminder The silence lingered as they both stared at the Hippo's boat, downwind from them, so as not to catch even a whiff of the toxins, then Delilah turned back to him placing a hand on the mane of hair that made feeling his scalp directly near impossible He is sort of your kin, actually, so lower your head, that's the way you show respect.

	The pair remained like so, Rupert didnt really understand how they were related, but he did get the gist of death and what kin meant, allowing sadness a first inch into his heart.

Alright, thats enough of that Delilah claimed with a clap, seemingly satisfied, and pressed  her fingers to her ears, waiting for rupert to mimic her before she stepped a feet or two to the side, stepping on a rune and triggering a host of glowing symbols all along the deck, a flash of light behind them, followed by a bang their fingers were fully insufficient to keep from being heard. Rupert turned back with curiosity and Delilah propped his head up by the chin, directing his sight to a masterfully decorated flying hunk of smoking metal that soon crashed into The deck of the hippos ship.

	The pair remained still again, Rupert unaware of what just happened while Delilah waited, a crow soon flew to her hair, Any holes? Delilah wondered aloud, and with a shaken head from the animal cheered Alright big guy, there is the promised cannon, now go get them!

Lets get back home or do you want to sail a bit? Rupert had learned to spot an uncommon chance, and as he only just got his first boat ride took it beaming Sail! Lets Sail! Alright, alright, closer to shore though she returned the smile and all the constructs moved as one to stir the ship the other way around, letting the funeral barge float alone, It was after all, the Hippos last fight, not theirs. 

*Peace*

	The trik trak of the Chariot on well placed cobblestone would give a sense of urgency regardless of its speed, but this time there was one. Gudites were the only people using actual chariots in the city, first to prove a point, driving them on occupied district to prove how vulnerable they were to Gudite incursion, then eventually, when it was clear any interest the easterners had was out of curiosity and not realization of weakness, just as a particularly ornate and unwieldy method of transport. Soliom, who held the reins, was ever glad that Hemminghock factories' need for labor left their streets more or less clear to cross.

	Rupert was, in fact, not very glad, as he loudly let Solyom know with a number of sighs. What troubles you?

Nothing much, really this time it was the aging priest who followed sighed Well arrive soon, so you can either say it now, or when many more can hear you

	The boy considered the implied inevitability that he spoke and sat down, shrinking into the chariot People have started calling me The Lion, only family seems to call me by my name now Heh, and thats it? What's my name, Rupert?

	... Uncle Sol?

	I meant my actual name, but thats perfect. For you and your mother Im Sol, For those that care about the past and rank and birth Im Solyom Aet Gallet, Redemptionist High acolyte of the pantheon. And for most Im Solyom, but oftentime Leviatan. And the name picked me

	Rupert seemed, less than satisfied, still moping in the chariots floor as they approached Tarbent.

	Look Do you like the name?

	I dont really know, honestly

Then let it be, you are young, If you like it you earn it, if you hate it you make a new one

What if no one wants my new name, or I want to stick with Rupert?

	The bridges of the Guild ward were now visible in the distance, an unusually resplendent shine to them.

Almost there look, expectations are inevitable, and Ill let you forget my actual name and keep to Sol, but dont forget _this_: The only ones that matter are yours, and if Im judging you correctly, they will never be satisfied

Why do you say that? asked the boy, mildly hurt by what sounded like a threat.

	No one I found worth remembering was ever satisfied, and Im sure you are worth remembering, Rupert.

	They arrived to meet a heavily armed escort, blocking a bridge to the Guild Ward was unpopular, to say the least, but most people were now steering clear after a circle of priests had started glowing a warning sign if there ever was one, Rupert steered clear to the side, escorted by two Gudite warriors that soon took their leave whispering of lions and sons.

Solyom for his part stood in the middle of the circle, chanting growing ever louder as he joined, the nearby city seemingly darkening instead as the bridge grew ever brighter then stopped, Neary busybodies almost fell in shock as a massive shape of water stormed forth from underneath the bridge, swallowing it at Solyom, their calm only returning when they saw the bridge undamaged in between the creatures body, Solyom too was undamaged, raising above where the creature's head was if the lump of water could be called that, though the Merchants seemed to care less about the priest than their livelihood. 

With a booming voice that could be heard all across the city, at exactly the same volume, he spoke Hear hear!...

*Spoiler: Public*
Show

"...It must be clear to all by now, that this city is in a stage of self division, and is yet to be put together. I only know of a few dividing powers who have honor, and of them, only one who wants not for violence. 

As of now, the Gardeners are if not kin, then kindred spirits, and we will not have them harmed and an attack against them, is an attack to all those who follow the pantheon. Do not test this"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gudite Warband guarantees the Gardeners of the Unwilling Flesh.



*Morale: 11
Reputation: Barbarian-Martial-Spiritual* 

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show

You are as clever as expected,

I don't think the Legion's interference will affect us right now, they are far more single-minded that the Shaitan are, and if they do divert so wildly, I think I can get an in to their alliance, we'll see.

So long as Hemminghock doesn't get any more nexuses we should be alright.

I suggest you don't understimate the Fey, and I personally intend to have as little to do with them as possible, unless you call for help. We are attempting to gently push some of the city's more neutral parties to our side, you saw some of that effort with the Gardeners already, so hopefully the others are swayed.

As for our previous dealings, I don't suppose you'll have a problem with staying from Khudara for the time being? And please, do let me know what you'll need for rebuilding.

Destia's bounty,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

got 3 permanent stats with your name on them



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal flesh*
Show

All agreeable cousin, make your way there,

We'll have to ask the larger amount (2) be brought right away, then the smallest. We may need passage later on and Cousin, I may encourage you not do business with the Slayers, at least until we have finished discussing an end to their rampant killing, hopefully this month. Your kin and mine have worked with Hormoz, and if such an upstanding fellow "deserved" death, well...

Passage may be needed too, should the discussion turn sour.

Ase's longing,
Solyom, Leviatan.


*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show

Friend Heron,

Very well we will await your sorcerers and I do hope your... placation of the Slayers buys you the time needed to make use of what we get.

Gulldr's warmth,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let you know what I get afterwards.



*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show

*Stats to be received: From the Heron: 3 Inv saving for EoT.

*Solyom, Leviatan (lvl 2 Inv), sporting the Shaman's bells (+1 Inv), with support from (3 inv) the Heron's retinue, and some (2 inv) Gudite priests will delve into the spirit world, in the search of things to win a fight most difficult that seems ever unavoidable (10 total for spirit delving).

*Mustering for the marble ward.

*The Heron supposedly grants an in to their territory, as such, I'm using the crow's ruin sifting to learn all that can be known about the Hippo's assasination by the slayers.

*1 mor to secure the knight belligerent.

*5 mor, 2 inv to pay for VIPs/artifacts (2 major artifacts, 2 minor, 1 artifice LTP (minor))

*God paying:
Eldest earth: (winning in the eye of heaven)
The Devourer (winning in the Moneylender's Golden Guild)
Crow: 1 eco, 1 inv.
Chouvkrand: (Winning in the Sump) if there are no threats, if there are threats 1 mor and 1 esp instead.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus
Morale 15*

*Players*

The Heron
*Spoiler*
Show

We need to know more of the situation of course, but you will have our support. To start with, I can grant you the [INV] of the Cerberus banner for this month, as we need not construct any portals for now. [5 inv] all together.

I will continue to battle the Shaitan, and your support will be appreciated where you can spare it, but given a lack of success last month, beyond crushing their stat cap, we will need to consider a different strategy in order to root out their evil. To that end, Ill be contacting the Carnival to see if they are willing to work together against the shaitan.

The legates will of course attend the funeral of the Hippo when it occurs, he was a great man, and his death is a loss to the entire Era.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Goodly Cousin,

Thank you for your aid last month, the plants are strange, but I cannot deny their productivity. I would love to know more, but for the moment I must carefully consider my resources, the Shaitan tragically remain quite strong despite their shrinking territory, and what coin the Legions have may be needed to purchase mercenaries.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


The Slayers of the Silent Saints
*Spoiler*
Show

Confessor,

We stand at an awkward impass, given the timing of your latest operation and my new alliance with the operations target. I considered us allies to some degree, united at least in cause against the Shaitan, but you promised forces that never appeared last month, and were it not for some lucky gambles in our own operations, the attack against the Shaitan could have been disastrous. What happened last month, why did your forces never appear?

Also, is your network still able to break the Shaitans messages? I would like to know of the communication between them and the Carnival.

Imperial Salutations,
Legate Orbei


The Carnival of Chains
*Spoiler*
Show

Firebrand,

As far as I am aware, this is the first communication between our factions, now that our borders are close, I feel the need to reach out and establish relations formally. I understand your hatred for the old Dynasty, while we have had some emperors, the civil war showed just how devastating a bad emperor, or in this unlucky case, two bad emperors can be.

I have no desire to return to such a dynastic system, so in some ways I think our factions have little conflict, but one thing the Legions do believe in is the Empire itself, and a return of the Mandate of Heaven. What does the Carnival intend once all of the old offices of Empire are dead? For as you continue to break the offices of empire down, you continue to break down the systems we have in place to resist calamities such as the Harvest crisis and the Shaitan. I have seen the ruins of Tarbent, of the Portward, and the desolation of the once beautiful Palace. The shaitan may be on the run from my Legions, but they are growing in power with each ruin they leave, even now their military is on par with mine, even after unifying with the Aquila.

So my tactics are not working, still bound to codes older than Ardakand holding us back no doubt. Your offensive operations however, have met with aught but success after success. Would you be interested in turning those resources to saving the city from ruin? The Shaitan have slain hundreds every month, and it will take years before some of these districts are repaired. If left unchecked, they will simply outscale my legions, since we are unable to catch them.

Legate Orbei


GM Midturn
*Spoiler*
Show

Orbei goes to The Stormweaver, naming Portlands, shield isle, and Merchants Isle as the Storms, and the Shaitan, Carnival, Gudites, and Slayers as foes.

Muster for marble ward, made secret due to city watch. Gain 2 infiltration against the Slayers.
Muster publicly for Central Ward.

Send 5 INV to the Heron for delving.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show


10 inv spent exploring the spirit world. Mostly of it comes from alchemical potions made from the remaining kraken bits and making use of the few exploratory golems that they have. 

Paying 1 artifice and 1 econ to keep up pact with hundred handed one

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Heron Midturn (GM)*
Show

Minoo goes delving along with the 2 banked Inv.
I think the Legio is sending me 5 Inv for delving so include that as well.
Might as well throw in another 5 Inv to bring it to an even 20.

Lagamal Pact: 1 banked Eco
Kives Pact: 1 Eco, 1 Mor
Aq Bars Pact: 1 Eco, 1 Mor, 1 Art

Also 3 Inv for the Gudites as well as access to the murder site to investigate the specifics of the Hippo's murder.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Slayers*
Show



*Spoiler: ooc*
Show



Artifice, Economy, Espionage, mostly. Or potentially more or possibly invocation, but I somehow doubt youve got much of either to spare?  :Small Tongue:  







*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Deal, provided the 2 stats arent morale. Military would be the most convenient for me to provide at this point, but I can make any of the other four work.
 




*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Sad but fair. Do reach out if anything changes.
 




*Spoiler: Public*
Show



In the next month we intend to secure the Sempiterne, clean the wreckage that have been made of it for any survivors or last testaments, and reconsecrate the ruins that have been made of the necropolis to the cause of life. We would ask that the princes of the city not oppose us in this.




*PRIVATE - GM ONLY*
*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show



Pacts  1 Inv, 1 Esp spent tracking the spread of the Mothergreens roots through Guild Ward, and sending the report through the Shadow

Mustering  to Charkand 

3 Inv, 2 Art to mark the borders of Gardener territory with lines of bone-white and blood-red flowers, salt and cold iron worked into the structure of their roots. [Anti-fey wards, for whenever they start eating people. Since no one else seems interested in stopping them].

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 6
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings,

We have no problems staying out of the Khudara district right now. We will expand into ours and yours for now. 

As for Heminghock we know that they have a spiritual Nexus from the message the 20th Legion sent them. We will include you in the intelligence we recieve. 

The resources we desire are a small infusion of Mil to upkeep our new lords and then any Sages or priests you may have that could work with us. More importantly we were wondering about the forces we could use to expand this month? The mil or inv? 

We also have our Lady of the Thousand Eyes free this month. We were wondering if you possibly have a use for her abilities?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Staying iut of Khudara. As far as the stats go 1 Mil and 2 Inv. Dont know where we landed on the temp mil for invasions but ket me know. Also I can send you my Tier 3 Esp VIP with a +1 Esp item. I could also send a Mil one if i can get that mil from you for expanding. 




*Spoiler: Gardeners*
Show

Greetings,

From what we can tell you are the only other person who cares for the Fey incursions. However with the lack of city wide support I doubt that the Fey can be dealt with. However the sages of the Clan is working on a project to make the most of the contributions.

Would you be willing to work with us next month on this matter? We hope to funnel the resources of those in the city willing to aid us through our project. 



*Spoiler: Midturn (GM)*
Show

Lady Tamachi (Tier 2 Inv VIP), and Borte, the Venom Mistress (Posessed Tier 2 Inv VIP) to adventure into the Spirit Wilds.

Recieve 2 random temp stats and trade 1 t.econ for random stat. Pay 1 t.Econ, and 1 t.Mor to Yusamta the White Cobra.

Muster to Charkand.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Midturn*
Show



6 mil
10 Econ 
4 Esp
4 Art 
9 Inv 
5 mor

4 temp inv

2 artifice spent to help with the faerie incursion

_We all must do our part_

The Baron (econ) 3, The Trickster (morale) 2, 2 artifice sent delving with the 2 artifice penalty from The Hedge-Keeper.

_The Spiritual world is full of riches, and we are going to grab them!_

4 inv spent to build a portal to the former site of House Aranea based on suggestions from Hemminghock.

_This alliance seems promising, and we could use more territory._

The Hedge-Keeper is asked to hold back rewards this round from The Shaitan.

_We cannot afford to keep striking at shadows, but we can at least use spite as a weapon_

----------


## Nemesis67

*Carnival of Chains*
Morale: 12

_Artistic, Criminal, Egalitarian_

Midturn
*Spoiler: GM*
Show

Pay 1 t. Eco and 1 t. Mor for Pact with Ruairidh.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*


*ALL MESSAGES MORALE 14*

*Spoiler: To the Carnival of Chains*
Show



_A message is sent, painted in blood on a stolen Legion banner._ 
*
WE SEE THE LEGION'S MESSENGERS. NO DOUBT THEY PROMISE PAIN OR FRIENDSHIP. 

KNOW THIS. ONCE WE ARE GONE, YOU WILL BE NEXT. THE MIGHTY WHO WOULD IMPOSE ORDER CANNOT SUFFER THREATS LIKE US.

ARDAKAND MUST DIE. IT FAILED US. THE PRIVELEGED WILL BURN. THEIR ENABLERS WILL SUFFER. IN THE ASHES YOU CAN TAKE THE CHATTEL THAT REMAIN AND DO WHAT YOU WISH.

THEY HAVE FAILED US. WE WILL MAKE THEM PAY.* 

_(it's a really long banner)._ 




*Spoiler: To the Gudites*
Show



*WE WOULD HAVE BURNED THE WEB AND ALL IT REPRESENTS. BUT YOUR FAVOUR IS WITH THE FLESH-SCULPTORS. WE LOOK ELSEWHERE. 

REMEMBER THIS.*




*Spoiler: Midturn: GM Only*
Show



*Spoiler: Only for Eldan*
Show



*Spoiler: Are you Eldan?*
Show



*Spoiler: If not, you should feel bad for cheating*
Show



*Spoiler: And if you are, sorry I made this so nested I'm sort of comitted to the bit now*
Show



*Spoiler: Actual Midturn*
Show



*Spoiler: Psych! Gotcha*
Show



*Spoiler: For real this time*
Show



4 Inv spent making a portal from 23-32

Mustering to the Imperial Palace

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: Midturn: GM ONLYZ*
Show



Paying 

3 Temp Eco for Advari LORD OF BUISNESS' Pact

2 Temp Eco and 1 temp MIL to build and house the sacred bull. The bull is housed in Dashir, as close to the eye of heaven as Hemminghock owns. A pasture is build over the rubble of old dashir, and a temple surrounding it is maintained / guarded  24 hours a day. This is the pact for  Usherabi, the royal

Spending 8 INV to open portals from Hemminghock territory into [46] and [45]

----------


## Eldan

Midturn 5

Armies are mustering once again for another season of war. The Gudites are mustering for the Marble Ward. The Gardeners  and Clan Fuxi are mustering for Charkand. In the Imperial Palace, malicious whispers are heard, indicating that an incursion of Shaitan is imminent.  The Legion is mustering for the Central Ward.

Ominous and strangely localized storms are massing over the city. The Portlands, Shield Isle and Merchant's Isle are under cover of dense, black clouds that don't seem to go away for weeks, accompanied by driving rain and flashes of lightning. 

*Gudite Warcamps* [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

The dragons of Zheng begin to wildly vibrate, their pearls indicating that the Witch Doctors have opened a portal to Sempiterne.

In the Spirit World
White. White and white and white, as far as the eye can see. Sky, bright and featureless, stone pillars, whiter than marble, reaching up until they vanish in the hazy brightness above. Even the floor is perfect white, perfectly flat and pointless, an apparently single slab of polished white stone stretching to infinity.
It is hard. Not to walk, but to even keep ones eyes open. Everything is too bright, too featureless. Solyom, leading the expedition, feels unconciousness overwhelming him, as the expedition troops forward and forward, day after day. His willpower is holding up this expedition at this point, straining against the hostility of this place with all his might. As they reach the center of his place, it becomes too much for him, and he falls into a deep, deathlike sleep. 
When the first red spots appear, they might be just another hallucination. But no. Its blood, falling from the sky as rain. Gutters appear on the floor, which is now sloping down, ever so slightly and somehow, inexplicably, all the blood falls into them without staining the floors or pillars. 
It takes another day, blood-soaked and smelling of copper, until the expedition finds the pool, where all the blood gathers. In its middle stands another white pillar, this one not featureless, but carved into a vaguely feminine shape. It is wrapped in heavy, rusted chains. It speaks, voice deep and sensuous. Mortal. Will you see the blood flow unstaunched and unceasing. Will you unleash me?

Gain: Pact offer from Manat, the Immaculate Queen, 2 t.inv, 1 t.eco
Solyom is injured and can not act next turn, but gains +4 bonus XP

*Spoiler*
Show



Manat, he Immaculate queen sends you her Knight Belligerent, a 2 military VIP (if he has already appeared from an event, you may now control him for free). The Knight can only be used to annex neutral territory, perform stat attacks or invade territory held by another player. He always deals one extra random stat damage to the recipient of his attacks. If used to annex a neutral district, he will cause such devastation that one less stat point is gained from the annexation. While the Queen is bound, any action involving the knight also ignores attrition, as well as any other stat damage that may be caused by LTPs or similar effects on the defender. If the Knight was controlled by anyone else while you gained this pact, he will betray them. From now on, the Knight will gain XP like a normal VIP, and will gain 2 bonus XP for any stats he destroys. 

The knight must be used every turn to annex or invade. If not given orders, he will instead attack a random territory on the map, including your own. Additionally, you must pay her 1 t.mil every turn.

Special: the pact with the Immaculate Queen can not be broken in any way, unless she is destroyed. 


Ruin Sifting:
It seems the Slayers have not employed any unsual trickery. They were simply very well prepared and very experienced. They knew where the Hippo would be, and prepared a trap, and they knew spells, rituals and bindings to take most of his powers away for a time. 

The Slayers invested all 3 confessors, each a level 2 Esp VIP into the assassination, plus another 10 espionage, 1 inv, 1 art and 1 mor, to pay off distance penalties. 
The Heron and the Hippo had the Hippo, a tier 4 military VIP and 7 morale. The Hippo additionally had the Dragonblood ability, which made him especially hard to wound, adding his tier a third time to assassination defence. 



*The Heron* [7]
*Spoiler*
Show

Got 5 inv from the Legion, traded 3 inv to the Gudites.

Minoo is diving into the spirit world deeper than ever, deeper perhaps than anyone has delved in living memory. Beyond the normal paths of the Spirit World, into ever stranger places. Places where concepts become real, where colours talk and shapes have sound, where the normal rules of reality no longer apply. It tears at her soul and her mind, this strangeness, but she is strong, here, stronger than anyone, and at her side is the peacock-coloured spirit of Aq-Bars, guiding her. 

She passes into the dream realms, or perhaps through time, finding herself floating above a battlefield. Vast cavalry units have formed up, in lines and wedges, some lancers, some archers, thousands on each side. You immediately see their leader. He is unmistakable, the Great Khan, another version of Aq Bars at his side. And above him, fluttering in the wind, is a red and golden banner, trailing flames as he charges, his warcry shaking the Earth. Minoo reaches out, and plucky the banner out of the air, its essence coming with her. 

Deeper again, she goes. There is a darkness in her, with the Hippo's death. Perhaps it is rage, perhaps it is depression, or nihilism, but it resonates in the void around her. As she moves, the landscape around her turns grey, and dead. Cracks begin to forum, and behind them is only the void. Up and down become meaningless, and even the sky begins to crumble away. 
And then, all is dust. The world has crumbled, with only a few last remaining rocks floating in the void. Gravity and time, light and darkness, all have ceased. Only one thing remains, among the ruins: a single, blazing eye, watching everything, eternally. 
Foolishness, to come, mortal. In time, all will rest here, but that time has not yet come, for you. As much as you seek Oblivion, you may not yet find it."

Minoo gains 18 bonus XP from delving and your faction ability. 
Gain 4 t.inv, 2 t.art, 2 t.eco, 3 t.mor
Would have suffered dangers of the spirit world 3 times. Reduced to 0 by Kives and Aq Bars. 
Found *The Auriflame, Banner of the First Khan*


*Auriflame* (Major Artefact)
*Spoiler*
Show

The flaming banner of the first Khan inspires your through immensely. While controlling the Auriflame, you may add Morale to a territorial invasion, up to an amount equal to your military.
Additionally, your leadership is so unshakeable that if your morale would take damage from any source, you negate the first three points of damage to morale you would take.


*Nightmaker, Eye of the Void*
*Spoiler*
Show




 Legend: Before the first gods, the shapers and the chthonians, fashioned the world, there was already chaos, the void, from which they had been born. And when the aeons have passed, the works of the gods will crumble, as the works of mortals must, and all will return to the void. No priest dares worship the void, if it even has a name. There are claims, amongst the forbidden grimoires, that it has granted powers to some mad worshippers, but the inquisition strenuously denies any such attempt has ever happened.   

Offering: 1 permanent stat point per turn, which falls to dust. 

Blessing: designate a single district. It becomes the eye of the void, from which it will spread. At first, eternal darkness falls over the district, and anyone remaining feels increasingly uneasy. The faction controlling the district, if there is one, loses 1 permanent morale immediately. At this point, the eye can be closed by an investment of 5 t.inv or t.art, though this cost increases by 2 every turn. At the end of turn, a rift opens in the territory, and all inhabitants that have not fled begin to mutate or crumble to dust. The owner of the district loses control over it and any stats conquering that district originally produced. From there, any action that takes place along a route through the district suffers 1 permanent stat of attrition. Additionally, every midturn, the darkness spreads to a random district, connected to one already under the influence of the void.





*The Golden Guard* [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

Others may have used leviathan blood in crude rituals, sigils drawn in blood and holes in the veil. But that is primitive magic, unworthy for the refined artificer. They are rendered down into their alchemical essences, instead. Water, of course, and fire, as in all dragons, but also another. Void, spirit, aether, the quintessence. The pure unfilitered energy of the spirit world and magic. And as below, so above, like calls to like and as drip by drip, the pure white glow is distilled down and then evaporates again, the veil wavers and opens. Not a crude rift, or a mystical dream, a clean opening, perpendicular to reality. 

Into the rift marches the first golem exploratory unit, gleaming gold and white, with quintessence runes. And yet, for all their technological might, what awaits them on the other side of the rift is almost disappointingly mundane: a door. 

The door is right there. It has always been right there, in the corner of everyones eye. They just never quite saw it. It is simple in design, dark wood polished to a sheen, with a small brass plaque on it: Negeb - Scribe to Gods. 
The office inside is narrow, barely two steps wide, and filled with books and scrolls from floor to ceiling, stacked on shelves several levels deep. Behind a narrow desk barely crammed into the small space sits the only inhabitant, barely half the size of a human, slight and gnarled, clad apparently in lanterns that are the rooms only light and an assortment of scrolls. 
Ah, it says, with a thin, reedy voice. Please, sit down. I was hoping for a customer. Mandate of Heaven changing hands, big upheaval, lots of pacts to be signed, business is booming.  Now, my terms are quite reasonable, and my services are diverse. I work on retainer, of course. Ahem.

Gain: 2 t.eco, 2 t.art, 1 t.inv
Pact offer with Negeb, Scribe of the Gods

*Spoiler*
Show


Legend: 
Negeb is a minor, but nevertheless quite popular deity, as he is responsible for many essential functions of the modern state. Beginning as a spirit of scribes, he has over the centuries developed into the god of all things written down: the census, taxes, laws and contracts, and by extension, also the patron of scribes, lawyers, assessors and orators. His worship is quiet and subdued, but his modest shrines are present in many households and certainly every public office, sometimes on every floor. 

Pact Terms: 
Offering: Negeb charges 2 eco per turn for his services. Cash only. However, Negeb is unique among the Gods that he sees every contract as a temporary arrangement for money: his contract can be cancelled during any midturn, which will incur no wrath. 

Blessing: each turn, Negeb can offer one of four services:
Challenge a pact in court. Publicly declare that a known pact between a God and any mortal faction is in fact totally void. The faction loses the benefit of that pact for the rest of the turn, while the case is being argued in divine court, though they also do not have to pay. Every pact can only be challenged once. 
Dissolve a pact amiably. Negeb can peacefully dissolve a pact already made between a faction and a God. This does not have to be the faction currently employing Neheb, but they must be willing. The pact is null and void and must no longer be paid, without the God being angered. A new faction can sign a pact with that God, if they discover it, but the faction that dissolved the pact can never sign it again. 
Negotiate pact details. Negeb can change the details of a contract before it is signed. Any pact signed this turn that has an offering of stat points can have half its payment made in a different stat instead for the rest of the game. 
Look up a pact in the files. Either choose a faction, and find out at least one god they signed a contract with, or for a given God, find out which faction they have signed with. Includes a name and general title of the God where applicable, but not any details. 





*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*  [12]
*Spoiler*
Show

The roots grow to 15 and 32. Gain 1 infiltration point each on the Legio Cerberus and the Legio Minotaurus.


*Clan Fuxi* [6]
*Spoiler*
Show

Lady Borte is not herself. That soon becomes clear. She has been unusually reclusive all month, keeping almost entirely to herself. As the two ladies begin their customary travels into the spirit world, Tamachi tries to subtly monitor her, see what is wrong with the Venom Mistress, watching her through the eyes of snakes in the underbrush. It turns out to save her life, when, as the two are climbing a steep, grassy ridge, the Venom Mistress suddenly pulls a knife out of her robes and leaps at Tamachi. Her face has almost melted, white and featureless. But the snakes to either side leap out, striking at her arms, her legs, tumbling her down the incline. As Borte turns around and runs after her, the corpse, already filled with poison, begins to dissolve and vanishes, leaving only her clothes behind. 

Preturbed, but determined, Tamachi keeps climbing. At the very summit, she finds the spirit of this place. A flower, glowing a deep red, among the snow. But as she reaches out and pluck it, the defenceless thing it seems to be, her hand becomes stuck in place, mere inches from it. There is a powerful energy surrounding the plant, pressing against her. It takes what feels like a day to, inch by inch, push through and offer the spirit to Lord Fuxi. 

Uncovered the Impostor. 
Gain a new VIP: this power core enables to the caster to subtly manipulate powerful energy fields, making them a very adept artificer and ritual mage. 



*The Witch doctors* [5]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal built to Sempiterne. Other portals are built by the Shaitan, who are building a portal between 23 and 32 and Hemminghock, who are building two portals, from 40 to 45 and 46. 

In the Spirit World
They should not have a. There is no cover anywhere, but somehow, she is hiding. She has been stalking the Baron and the Trickster for days. All that could have gone wrong has gone wrong. The food is gone, and the water has turned foul. One by one, the expedition members have vanished, fallen into  sudden crevasses under a thin crust of snow, or turned around in wisps of fog. There is the howling of wolves on the wind, and derisive laughter under cold and merciless stars. At the end, only the Baron and the Trickster themselves remain. 

Have you come to make a bargain? Have you come to presume upon your betters, you petty little spirits? To haggle and invoke old names of power? You have come to the wrong neighborhood. Beg for me, my prey. Run for me, my prey.

At the carneval, she is a mischievous, smiling young woman in a fox mask, who plays pranks and gives sweets to children and wine to beggars. In her sacred groves, she is a snarling wolf, snapping at the heels of bulls and lions. Not here, Here, she is the darkness itself, grim and cold, with distant stars as her eyes. This is her age, a carrion age, when the empire has fallen, and she is vast and ancient as the night.

She is Vulpa the Trickster, Unruly and Unbound, Old Kingsbreaker, mother of thieves and bastards, Goddess of fools and swindlers; assassins and madmen, freedom and chaos. She never bent down to the Sky, and the Sky never tried to rule her, for any Empire needs an outlet, a chance for things to change. No one, not Baron nor Trickster nor Khan, can bind her to an agreement. 

Vulpa
*Spoiler*
Show



There are no pacts with Vulpa. She is unbound and she takes what she wants. The Trickster and the Baron are temporarily lost in the spirit world, and can not be used next turn. 

If she is amused, she gives gifts. For now, you have her favour. You may disguise one action for free, every turn. You may break any magical contract or control placed upon your faction at will (these may come from LTPs, or artifacts, or pacts.) While you have her favour, you may sow discord, between gods and mortals: once per turn, you may perform a special variation of the assassination action, striking not at a VIP, but a pact. If you beat the targets defense against espionage +2, one of their contracts is broken, and they suffer the wrath of that god. 

No one knows how long Vulpas favour will last. At the end of every turn, the GM will roll if the favour will end or continue. 






*Hemminghock* [15]
*Spoiler*
Show


All pacts paid. Portals opened to 45 and 46. 



*The Bloodsworn Shaitan* [15]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal opened from 23 to 32.


Prevailing opinion in the city at this point seems to be that everyone is thoroughly fed up with solving threat after threat. The only attempt, made by the witch doctors, is perfunctory at best, and doesn't seem to get any support by anyone else. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Total contributions to the Fey crisis:
Witch Doctors: 3 stat points
Everyone else: 0

Result: at the start of every turn, a random fey event will take place in addition to all other events. These will happen until someone finds and seals the fey's origin. 


EOT 5 is on Saturday 15th of October in the morning, European times

----------


## Writtensanity

Hemminghock: 
Barbarian, Mercantile, Inhuman 
*Spoiler: To Legio Cerberus: MOR 15*
Show



Well if it ain't the city's defenders. Though at this point that might just be because ya own half the city. 

We imagine you ain't short on soldiers, but what about the rest of the resources that a nation needs to keep itself movin'? How are the coffers? Ya got enough tinkerers?

Long story short, we're workin' on a little project that should surprise the Bloodsworn and we're in need of soldiers to carry guns. Ya haven't worked with us before, but most of the time we take comissions for custom items and take payment in advance. I'll need to talk to our mutual buddy the heron about escourtin' our caravan through, but that won't be an issue if history's a teacher. 

Let us know what you're shoppin' for, 

Cecelia- 

PS: Mind if we slip through if we end up makin' a deal with the Golden Guard? Might need to block off a street to walk those things through. Either that or we just strike a deal. 

OOC: I can make full stats for pretty cheap. I am selling full stats if you're buying them. Primarily looking for mil, and I can make anything but MOR. 




*Spoiler: To the Golden Guard: MOR 15*
Show



Well if it ain't shinin' Soldiers. Gods I'm still dissapointed you weren't interested in sellin' me one. 

We imagine you ain't short on soldiers, but what about the rest of the resources that a nation needs to keep itself movin'? How are the coffers? Ya got enough tinkerers?

Long story short, we're workin' on a little project that should surprise the Bloodsworn and we're in need of soldiers to carry guns. Ya haven't worked with us before, but most of the time we take comissions for custom items and take payment in advance. We're talkin' to the Legio right now to arrange passage should we need it. Let us know what you're shoppin' for

Let us know what you're shoppin' for, 

Cecelia- 

OOC: Looking to buy some guards, I have full stats right now, not temp stats. Lemme know costs and if you're interested, I can make nything but MOR for you. 



*Spoiler: To the Heron: MOR 15*
Show



Hope your time in the spirit realm has done more for you than it did for us these past few days.

You mentioned knowing your financial state once you'd delved. You know the usual deal with us so I ain't gonna explain the offer. What do you need?

PS: We were wondering if we could get passage through your territory to ask the Legio about a similar offer. We wanna do business but respect your lands.




*Spoiler: To the Gudites: MOR 15*
Show



Is it bad to admit that it warms my heart to see both factions from outside of Ardakand settlin' in so well? They weren't the best to us when we arrived but we've made amends now so it feels kinda discriminatory to cheer for you just becuase we're both the away team.

Look, I'm workin' on a spicy surprise and we're in need of a few more hands to hold guns. If you're shoppin' we can make ya anything you need without it being as creepy as those flesh warpers (god love em keepin the people fed though). Whatever their rate is, we'll match it for MIL. 




*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of Flesh: MOR 15*
Show



Howdy, 

This is just lettin' ya know that we're talkin' to some people around ya, professional courtesy and all of that considerin' we tend to be sellin' in the same market. No hard feelins intended, we're just in a similar business, tryin' not to step on yer toes, however many there are.




*Spoiler: To the 20th Legion: MOR 15*
Show



Alright, you got yer look. What's the purpose of all o' this?

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show


Good day, just reminding you about the plan for us to take the territory. Make sure to abandon it, we will be sending a rather large force in case the Saitan were listening and try to retake. If you are continuing the advance, we remind you we lay claim to any territory on our island but are glad to pay [5 t military] of invasion forces if you happen to get any of them.



*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show


Currently, we want [6 t art or econ] for [5 t mil] worth of siege golems. We assure you the latest alchemical research has went into them. You would find them much tougher than what their number suggests. We will, however accept [5 t econ] for [5 t mil] in the form of our lesser golems.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I should note these do have a bunch ltp backing them up and this does include the controllers needed as well (which is why they are sold in batches of 5). They are also selling 5 regular military but it isn't backed with any ltps helping it.





*Spoiler: The 20th Legion*
Show


Sure, this sounds interesting to us. We will get started on the designs, we actually have already done some research into the field of remote interface so this should be quite doable. 



*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show


I'm sorry but 4 is a bit low. Currently, we want [6 t art or econ] for [5 t mil] worth of siege golems. We assure you the latest alchemical research has went into them. You would find them much tougher than what their number suggests and much more capable of dealing with enemy elites.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I should note these do have a bunch ltp backing them up and this does include the controllers needed as well.






*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show


Currently, we want [6 t art or econ] for [5 t mil] worth of siege golems but if you are giving full on infrastructure we are interested in [1.5 points P Art or Mil] per group of [5 t mil for invasions] with [t art or econ] accepted if you want an odd number. We after all, always need more supply manufacturers for our alchemy or bodies for our lesser golems. We assure you the latest alchemical research has went into them. You would find them much tougher than what their number suggests.

We also note, due to your closeness we lay claim to 39, 23 and 24. If during your invasions you happen to get your hands on them, we offer an additional [5 t mil for invasions] as reparations for us taking them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


For the trade they have a bunch ltp backing them up which should still apply and this does include the controllers needed as well (which is why they are sold in batches of 5). They are also selling a regular 5 mil but no LTP back it up.

----------


## Feathersnow

*The Witch-Doctors*
Mercenary * Mercantile * Spiritual

_While the dogs are away, the cat will play_ whispers the double voice of The Lady and Cassy....  
The place is a mess, and The Baron's plans are amounting to less than might be hoped. Unfortunately for him, he got caught up in those plans, leaving His Sister in charge for a few weeks.  Hopefully there is less of a mess when He gets back. The Lady so loves riding a body, and she hasn't been out for more than a few Rites since The Knight took his favored Chual years back.  They were twins and bitter rivals when they did not act in tandem, locking her on The Other Side was his kind of nasty trick.


*Spoiler:  Hemminghock Mor 5*
Show


Dearest Cecilia,
We are moving forward as proposed.  Please let us know what aid we can expect.
- The Lady,
Penned by Her Vessel, Cassy Rice

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family (Morale 7)*
Show

My temper has cooled and I find that I am more open to sending my support to you than expected. However I have quite the web of trade deals worked out. So I need to consult with the Gardeners, Legio Cerberus, and Gold Guard before I can make any solid plans.

However you are more than free to pass through the palace on your way to the Legio.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Golden Guards (Morale 7)*
Show

What exactly do these additional alchemical enhancements do to make the siege golems more worthwhile?


*Spoiler: The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh (Morale: 7)*
Show

I am in need of as much (Morale) as possible. Would you be willing to accept other payments than (mor and eco) for this?


*Spoiler: The Legio Cerberus (Morale: 7)*
Show

Legate Orbei,

Thank you for the support of your men in the spirit realms. They were most helpful. I have included a summary of our expedition. (You can read my Midturn) I think the most fair distribution would be half of the proceeds, or I can offer a suit of leviathan armor we crafted last month. (1 mil artifact). Please let me know your thoughts.

In regards to the Shaitain I suspect we may be better served by a more subtle attack. Tracing the spirits themselves rather than attempting to contest them block by block. Unfortunately they are likely planning to attack my forces this turn so I can not pursue such a plan this month. But I will send you whatever men that cannot bolster my defenses to aid in your plans this month. (Mil and Esp) As the foremost foe of the Shaitan I expect you have the best grasp of their capabilities. So I would appreciate if you could offer any information on what they might be sending to attack me.

In addition I would draw your attention to the Nightmaker. It is my attention to announce that I have located this dread god publicly and threaten to unleash the Void on anyone who would think my warband an easy target with the Hippo dead. I fully intend to contain the void so that it does not intrude on areas of the city that are not my target, but I feel as allies I should seek your input first.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show


We won't go into too many specifics, but it is three separate projects. One is special training to artificers fighting with golems, second is focus on taking out high priority vip trying to defend territory and a bonus related to the golems being destroyed. Though we do expect recompense if they are destroyed. That is on top, of our general belief that there isn't many who could match our offer given you are the only other dedicated mercenaries.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus
Morale 15

Players
*
Heron
*Spoiler*
Show

The Silence of the Slayers makes me nervous enough, but I generally agree, chasing shadows is not good for the city and does little to slow the Shaitan. Look to your defenses, send any forces you can and we will plan an operation for long term gain against the Shaitan.

As to the treasure you found in the delve. That banner would be a boon beyond measure to the legions, but I understand well that you may need it to defend yourself. So the leviathan armour would make for a plenty generous compensation.

As to that fell voice down there. The Nightmaker. Its a whispered legend I had hoped to never hear again. Should you choose to use it within the bounds of Ardakand, I could not sanction it. Keep it if you must, but I implore you to use it as the most desperate of last resort.

Legate Orbei


Gudite Warcamp
*Spoiler*
Show

Greetings Warcamp,

I notice you have mustered for the Central Ward, as have I. Were you looking to drive the shaitan from there? For if so I would be more than happy to let your forces through, with both of us mustering they are more than likely to abandon it anyway.

Legate Orbei


Golden Guard
*Spoiler*
Show

Of Course,

I wish your forces a safe and easy journey, lest the Shaitan do try anything untoward.

Legate Orbei


Hemminghock
*Spoiler*
Show

What discount can you offer? As I happen to be looking to build some economy, and your technological wonders are something the Legions would certainly be interested in.

I can offer a limited amount of military, though obviously the Ardakand Legions are actively involved in a war, our forces are meant far more for professional work than mercenary.

Legate Orbei


The Slayers of the Silent Saints,
*Spoiler*
Show

Confessor,

Please respond, we had a good will between us, a rapport. But your actions last month have cast deep shadows on your commitment and motives towards the Legions. I only ask for clarification, that I may plan my next operations.

Legate Orbei

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Friend Orbei!

The middle of month is past, and you know what budget you have, if I am right? If so, am wondering if you are able to do business again. If you are need in need of [Artifice or Economy] as last month, rate is still [3 Eco or 4 Art/Esp/Inv]. For large project [2+ Stats] can maybe offer a secret sort of bonus, even.

-Cousin Arsat



*Spoiler: Heron*
Show



Friend Heron,

Difficult to win hearts of the people with anything but good fortune or sincerity. Have worked out prices and attached, but would not blame if you balked. 

-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: Prices*
Show



So, Morale rates - 

So, I dont really _need_ Mil or Inv, so its be 5 and 6:1 respectively, since Id just be using them to make the stat point (still a 2-point discount for you) 

Artifice and Espionage Ive actually got plenty of use for though. I couldnt trade _that_ many points  2-3, depending on some other replies  but for whatever capacity I have, Ill take 3 of them per point of morale made? Beyond that Id be using the traded stats to make the point, so itd go up to base cost -2 (4 and 6, respectively) 





*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family Company*
Show



The city grows through the thickness of its veins and the vitality of its blood. If you would mix your own with the clay and strengthen it, how could I object?

The cruel half-life of nature is this cursed world is vicious and exacting, and competition for the same place in its web leaves the victor leans and the vanquished starved. If you truly intend no offence, then shall we cooperate, and survive such a fate ourselves?

-Cousin Hylah 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 do you want to form a cartel and fix a price floor, basically.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp (Morale: 7)*
Show

Were you able to learn of the Hippo's killers?

----------


## Eldan

*The XXth Legion* [6]

Hemminghock
*Spoiler*
Show

Of course! We love to talk shop. And thank you for access, it was enlightening. 
Nexus points are central to the spirit world, everyone seems to agree on that. And the spirit world contains unimaginable untapped energies. After all, according to many theories, the material world was quite literally created out of the spiritual one. And yet, for how important nexuses apparently are, their output is astoundingly limited. Yes, we can use them, but what we get from them is far from world-altering. 

We want to know why. And how. How to make them work properly, how to properly tap into that power. See what they can _really_ do.

----------


## Eldan

*20th Legion* [6]

To the Gardeners
*Spoiler*
Show

Oh, I like that one, dear cousin. "Engineer of the Soul". I will tell one of my assistants to put some time on my schedule to try some experiments on souls. This is giving me ideas. 

And yes, that is exactly what we want to do, and we'd gladly send a team to Coralward and through hte eye. It is our goal to learn what exactly the Nexuses are. After all, by all appearances, they seem to be the lynchpins of the spirit world, and yet, they produce only meagre amounts of benefit when we tap into them. They _should_ contain all the endless energies of creation, but somehow, they locked away from our understanding.

----------


## Writtensanity

Mercantile - Barbarian - Inhuman 

MOR 15

*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



The aid will be military but how much depends on a bit of commerce here at the moment. Still waiting on some messages back from the powers that be. 

It can be more if you can afford to trade us anything in return for more effective methods of taking territory. 




*Spoiler: To the Golden Guard: MOR 15*
Show



We still need to get approval from those between us, but assumin' we can get our passage approved, we'd make ya 3 ART or MIL for some of those Golems to the tune of 10 MIL. Lemme know if that's effective for ya, 

Cecelia.




*Spoiler: To the Legio Cerberus*
Show



We can build ya ECO & ART, up to 3. We'd be asking for 4 MIL for each, so it's much less than it'd cost to try and make those knuckleheads scrounge that stuff up alone. 

As an added fee, we would need passage through you to facilitate trade with the Golden Guard. Alternatively if our terms don't work for ya, we would request that passage as a favor, from one company tryin' to keep Ardakand safe to another. 




*Spoiler: To the Gardeners: MOR 15*
Show



And here we were thinknin' that being polite was gonna cost us a monopoly, now you're offerin' us a collaborative one. 

Our floor so far has been 4/ stat made, with a discount to 10/3 if you're buyin in bulk. How's that sound?




*Spoiler: To Heron: MOR 15*
Show



If you're lookin' for Morale as the more expensive side of things we'd need ta ask for 5:1 MIL to each MOR taken. Simply put, it's a big hit on our personal coffers to make this for ya but we do want to work with you. 

As to our messages with someone who might have drawn your ire these past months, you can read our messages to the Saints. We're offering them some protection in exchnage for MIL, same as you.




*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints: MOR 15*
Show



Everything should be good to go on our end, save for the fact that with some diplomacy we should have wiped the need for trade costs by shuffling through the Heron and then Legion Territory.

----------


## Feathersnow

To Hemminghock 

*Spoiler:  Mor 5*
Show


Dearest Cecilia,
In light of your generosity, we are willing to offer you free use of our services bridging areas of the city via portal in the future.  I am unclear what else we can offer on short notice.

The Lady, penned by Her Vessel, Cassy Rice

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

	It wasnt often that Rupert got to play with kids his age, it could be argued he never did, timewise; it could even be argued he wasnt playing, but it couldnt be argued that he wasnt having fun. 

	Whatever his actual age might be, he was getting old enough for sports and, as practiced by some old fashioned families, early drills. The second was impossible, as team cohesion was key and every day that passed Rupert outgrew any team he was in. Sports, Daghir decided, couldnt be a casualty of this accelerated growth, she had been a champion of the Younglings disk toss 4 times by his age, and she found the events pivotal, fond if vague memories that he couldnt deny him. 

As such she went to look for the best all around athlete in that age range, and on that evening made it happen.

	This was not Ruperts first brush with any of the practices, Daghir got far more alone time with the kid since Delilah immersed herself on the task of placating Ardakands minor spirits, and this alone time was just perfect to get some Gudite notions into him.

	Thus they ended as they were, with the young ones competing while two parents drank a terrible soldiers brew whose every ingredient that made it palatable back home either wasnt found or didnt grow in imperial lands during such troubled times.

	Wrestling and discus throw (much to Daghirs delight) had gone to Rupert, whose upper core strength and unexpectedly good technique had done wonders. His opponent named Irdhit won in the long and short jumps. paving the way for the race as the decisive event, usually Gudite events were individually tallied, but as the odds looked so close, coins, goods and favors had been thrown around by the parents.

	It had been no fault of Rupert really, Daghir simply didnt have the time to train Rupert for everything with the pace he grew at, and as she had the highest station tradition allowed the other party to pick the games, if anything the jumps were common enough, precisely as a safeguard. Picking tricksy games you were good at and the other party may have never practiced was a thing rivals and enemies did, and while the kids may have grown to appreciate their competition, Rupert would soon outgrow Irdhit, and her father had no intention of garnering a personal rivalry with the wolf.

	So it was that the horn was sounded, the flare was shot (a small treat from Delilah, juvenile events hardly wasted something of the sort) and both ran, for most of the first lap it was a close thing, with a slight lead by Rupert, a first few drops of sweat from this event dropping behind them as the lion boy found himself falling behind.

	His breathing off, his steps heavier, he had ran at full speed and for a moment tasted victory, but Irdhit had paced herself, and Ruperts poor understanding of races with any appreciable length did him wrong, falling further and further behind, the growing distance to the back ahead of him gnawing with disappointment at his heart, he thought it was that, anyway.

	both parents enthusiastically screamed and played smallish bells to soothe their nerves, Daghirs displays more frantic every lap, then at the last one, with about half the field between them, she caught her turning, not to talk to Irdhits father, but looking down, and Rupert, with his eyes like Azagars when wounded, was still able to catch the shine of coin there, were the wolfs eyes went, followed by a forceful bite to that red center of emotion.


	The wolf was mighty pleased with Ruperts performance, she obviously wanted him to win in every event, but he did well in the  jumps and race despite her negligence, she gritted her teeth at the thought it was her fault but she knew it was unlikely for javelin throws and other of her favorite games they practiced to be included for juveniles, she was half sure discus throw was selected explicitly to appease her, but that was proper enough that she hadnt pressed it. 

He had won enough, and what she had lost was private enough that it didnt matter. So she inspected her purse, to see if she was carrying enough coins to pay the monetary part of their bet and made dignified small talk in the meantime. 

	-Your girl sure is fast, did you train her yourself or did you pay?

No answer came, aside from frantic bell ringing and screams, she turned to see her counterpart looking straight at the race, where Daghir was pleased to find Rupert quickly catching up, polished claws enabling a galloping gait, unorthodox yes, but he was catching up.

-Woooooo!!!! Get them Rup-!!- That elation was short-lived however.


Irdhit was at her limit, she was almost indisputably the best athlete of his group but there were stories around already, tales of the lion, the wolfs own blood that grew faster than a weed and knew more than any imperial scholar. Rumors that could have been myth, if she hadnt been called to face them.

The pressure had been great, for those two days, no heavy training, only mental preparation but it was rough, 3 days of meeting athletes for conflicting advice, three days of constant indecision, not hers, but she caught on quick that if the thinking went that she should throw she would throw, they were already paid for the troubles of setting up a match on quick notice, but no one wanted enmity as part of the deal.

She had felt the pressure grow steadily, wrestling and discuss throw werent events she disdained, she didnt know why her father had thrown them in, not one of the advisors she met had been for those games and predictably she lost, her sweat and blood had hit the sand, because damn she tried, and that just made the events all the more bitter.

She won the jumps, barely keeping her morale from faltering and it was off to the races, this was it, her main event, where she did shine and she shone bright, the pressure lifted for a moment as her opponent was so far behind.

Then she knew real pressure, she heard the steps, the timed steps, the slower steps, the steps she couldnt hear now from the distance put between them, but now erratic, now faster, in greater number, and ever closer, she turned back and saw in the distance not the boy who arrived on his mothers shoulders because he still liked being carried by her even at their age, and between matches shared the most innocuous facts that needed him to explain at least 5 words again so she could get them; no, she saw a snarling beast, running on all fours with eyes like Azagars when Gulldr won, and gleaming fangs she hadnt even noticed when he smiled before.

She was done pacing herself, and ran with all she had, not in a straight line as one may have when they knew death but not where it lead you, she ran like she was taught to, she ran a race, curving with the field, gathering every step of energy to take her past the finish line as fast as possible, as if it would do something, as if the the steps werent growing exponentially louder behind her and if the dream was true that her run had bought her seconds without mili- attached.

 She crossed at last, and instead of slumping to the ground with tired legs as she would normally, looked back, the beast had leaped, seemingly as she turned back, she caught sight of it breaking the wind towards her, a far longer distance than any of his previous leaps had managed, she was about to raise her hands to provide any resistance, when a blur passed by and he disappeared, her legs gave out now that the fight was gone and soon enough she noticed the wolf had grabbed the long maned boy in a tight hug.

-Ruuuuupert!!!! great effort boy, you almost won!

She was safe, her heart beat fast, she gulped when she noticed the kicking legs, struggling to break free, but whatever he was, he was not about to escape the wolf, so she was safe. She took the chance to calm herself as the struggle grew desperate then relaxed, then fully still, wincing as Rupert was finally dropped to the ground and The Wolf approached.

Im sure you will be one of the greats someday Irdhit nodded halfheartedly, she was too preoccupied with how quickly Rupert rose up to mind the compliment, the boy winced in pain, looked around, then at her and quickly away as if avoiding it. An internal style may help with that, once Im done with our current problems I could teach you net breaker Would you? she didnt know what an internal style entailed but learning under the wolf was certainly something, and the warband leader smiled back to that answer. 

-Sure, youll make a fine disciple I already fixed everything with your father, but here is a little something from me to you, all the trouble of running was yours after all. she put a small bag of gold coins and an onyx necklace in her hand, before winking and putting three fingers to the wolf's own mouth, in the signal for silence. 

The bag felt quite heavy, and amidst thoughts of what shed spend it on she stood up and almost jumped back when the wolf and lion were already in front of her, Rupert looked elsewhere until a few quick shoves from Daghir.

Terrible form, hand up, eyes ahead, and if you feel bad put your head down once they are already ahead and so he followed, Irdhit took the proffered hand with some reluctance (the wolf looked far to eager for her not to take it) and walked to her father, thinking of what shed buy with her very own bounty, and trying not to think of death.


Leaving the arena, in one of the many tunnels around Charkrand, Daghir lifted Rupert to her shoulders, one or two salty drops falling down behind them as she spoke

you did great, no one can fault you for trying too hard

A half-hearted nod was the reply.

Lets go see Delilah, okay? I need you with me tomorrow too and dont mention this

Rupert replied just the same.




*Espionage defense: 11
Reputation: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: The Golden Guards*
Show

Of course, of course, that must have seemed terribly insulting, what with comparing them to common ground troops, well take a team then.

-Delilah Fairway.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Placing a (6:5) order, let you know the exact spread of payment later




*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show

We would very much enjoy her presence, is she joining us as support or would you require anything in exchange?

The gardeners will arrive with beasts and spirits soon enough, whether those beasts are enough to show your might to charkrand or if wed have to do it for you remains to be seen.

We appreciate the information, another nexus was found by the Heron, but we tipped off the gardeners when it happened and they took control of it, any others remain uncertain to us.

The ladys indifference,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


So:
1 mil and 2 inv are to be delivered by Gardeners (guaranteed).
working on getting that 5 mil the same way (technically 3 mil and 2 anything else do the same thing, that may become relevant if they say no).
Would those VIPs be a we are allies now lend lease? If they are, I may buy some extra esp from you to use them properly. 




*Spoiler: The Witch doctors*
Show

Greetings spirit walkers,

We come as we often do, to ask for favor and grant our own. Unless they back down we are soon to face the Slayers, if on a more even battlefield, if you would send anything of your own volition to aid this cause we would much appreciate it, if not, we would ask for a loan (mil, art, esp) to be repaid with interest in the trades of peace when the initial stage of fighting is done. 

We can agree on the interest as we agree on the amount.

Destias bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


What it says on the tin, interested in a loan (or to receive, if you happen to hold a grudge) MIl, esp and art, for an upcoming campaign against the Slayers. Loan to be paid with some extra in eco, inv, art or mor (depending on which you want) next turn, inv can be paid during midturn for ease of delving.





*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal flesh*
Show

Greetings Cousin,

we have spoken with our allies, and some of your more Gudite creations(1 mil)(2 inv) would do them well, well pay for the last one at the previous rate we agreed on (2 eco).

Ill also venture to ask for a loan, Fuxi needs some strong hands to move back where they belong (5 mil) but all of ours are tied up, we wish to pay for them after that ugly business is done. 

Just in case such a delay seems too much, Ill like to add a few reports that may be of interest to you, as collateral and further proof of the pay off working with us brings.

*Spoiler: Message from the Shaitan*
Show

WE WOULD HAVE BURNED THE WEB AND ALL IT REPRESENTS. BUT YOUR FAVOUR IS WITH THE FLESH-SCULPTORS. WE LOOK ELSEWHERE.

REMEMBER THIS.


*Spoiler: Info on Aranea*
Show

The witch doctors made a portal to aranea regardless of your intentions, beef up the force, warn them that you know or do what you will with it.


The ladys indifference,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Everything we talked about would be for direct delivery to Fuxi.






*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company*
Show

Of course not, it brings me much the same joy to see you uplift your name with every movement and against imperial expectations.

Most of our hands are tied up with a little punitive expedition, you can take a guess where. If you can match the rightly insane creations with your honest labor I may be able to send a couple warbands your way, especially if that little surprise involves more fighting than training.

Destias bounty,
Solyom Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Are 3 mil for 1 permanent stat is the Gardener rate, may be able to do 3 or 6 at that rate, depending on some other trades and Cultist-kicking-calculus.

Also, please do let me through this EoT, two avenues of attack make it less likely no one gets through.




*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show

Hail Heron,

Sadly nothing we didnt know before, we have exact numbers, but they do nothing special but to be many and obsessed with death.

*Spoiler: OOC kill report*
Show

The Slayers invested all 3 confessors, each a level 2 Esp VIP into the assassination, plus another 10 espionage, 1 inv, 1 art and 1 mor, to pay off distance penalties.
The Heron and the Hippo had the Hippo, a tier 4 military VIP and 7 morale. The Hippo additionally had the Dragonblood ability, which made him especially hard to wound, adding his tier a third time to assassination defence.



We hope our more open efforts against them are more satisfactory, and if you have anything to spare from your fight with The Shaitan we would appreciate it.

The Lady's favor,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC* 
Show

Please do let me through as well this turn, the more avenues of attack the better.




*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show

The next note is not nearly as well mannered no, it is stabbed at the very top of one of the buildings abandoned during the anti-slayer riots, but the dagger it was stuck with shone enough that it could not be ignored forever, and it read:

Last chance Saints, this can still be but a polite visit to an ally. -Daghir, the Wolf.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  The Gudites, The Heron Mor 5*
Show


Friends, 
The Hippo was our friend and the Knight was my brother. We have accepted a truce with the Saints these past months for the good of all, but, should our dear friends seek to avenge or defend themselves against the vile  murderers, we are honored to aid them.

The Lady, 
Penned by Her Vessel, Cassy Rice

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Warning is appreciated, my cousin has reached out to witches. Can hope they are not so stupid as makes them seem. Is funny though  if not for warning could see about loan no problem, just depends on payment. With warning though, might need strong acolytes with big sticks to keep loa away! Acolytes with stingers or claws too, maybe. Will see how they respond, and if my cousin believes them?

They just wrote you, yes? If you could say word for us, would be appreciated. 

Everything else is mostly no issue, except for delivery. Sending things to you is easy, just across street. Barges to university take [1 per 3 stat points]. With everything asked for, is [5 t. Stats] in logistics. Is bit steep, could your people help cover costs?

-Cousin Arsat 




*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family Company*
Show



That accords with my cousins design, save that should they mix their own blood into the soil and fund the growth directly, he has taken [3 Eco] and offered them the profit as a boon for working to a higher end. 

Certain pacts _have_ been made offering greater economies in the past  to the Wolf Gods chosen for services rendered, largely, though a generous offer has been extended to the Heron in recognition of her grief. We will not make ourselves liars, but if we come to an accord then once the month is passed we will offer no more.

Whatever your answer, there are two other matters I might ask of you. 

First, the Minotaurs. Their would-be Architect of Shadow has spoken to you as he has to me, and so I assume you have heard of his project. Have you any thoughts of it, if you would indulge an old womans curiosity? 

Second, the Witch Doctors. Your couriers have flown to their great daffodil with such routine one might set a clock by it, and so I assume you have some manner of arrangement. Either friendly or, if not, then unfriendly on your terms and in your favour. My cousins have publicly staked their claim to the ruins of House Aranea, and they did not respond. But a friend has shown us that they have quite silently found a path through the Veil, and must intend to slaughter our acolytes and further desecrate the remains on our once-friends. 

If you could ask them to reconsider, I would consider it a favour. My Beloved is stained with enough heartsblood.

-Cousin Hylah




*Spoiler: Witch Doctors*
Show



Oh Shadowdancers, 

My cousins have thought you ill-used by the city, and have no desire to quarrel with your, or add to your misfortunes. We both have worked to save the city from disaster, and I hoped you saw our own work with the same good grace. 

So I write to ask for an explanation. We have staked our claim to the Sempiterne, announced our intent to recover what remnants of the Spiders sworn remain and honour that which has been so cruelly destroyed _[Post 229, public message]_. You did not respond, nor raise any complaint with us. But now a friend has shown us a path through shadow you have drawn from your land to the Spiders mausoleum. 

And so I ask, why? If you intend to make war on us, do so openly. Else, the spider-sworn were friends to us, and we paid in blood as they fell. So leave us to tend to their ashes. 

-Cousin Hylah 




*Spoiler: XXth Legion*
Show



I await your report with baited breath, then. The Hedge is a foothold, but to unlock it fully would be something else entirely.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  The Heron, Mor 5*
Show


Dearest Heron, 

I am at an impasse, and I call on your divine self to adjudicate.   The Gudites, long time associates of ours, have pledged to defend the Gardeners.  They have also asked for our aide in exterminating the vile Saints.  But House Hemminghock, honorable merchants of whom we know no ill word, have asked us to contest a territory with the Gardeners and are willing to subsidize this effort.  We are but a minor power, and viewed this as generosity woth a practical bent from them, as we would prevent another power from holding the same territory, as they themselves clarified. 

We owe a debt to the honored dead to exterminate the Saints, and they are, at last public report, under the protection of House Hemminghock.  We thought time would deliver justice to us, but we were tragically mistaken.  But they are also your allies.  We owe you a debt for your judgment on behalf of our departed Brother.


So, though we owe you much already, we incur a debt again to ask:  what should we do.

Humbly, 
The Lady,
Penned by Her Vessel, Cassy Rice

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

*Spoiler: Golden Guard (Morale: 7)*
Show

To keep you updated I am still considering purchasing the services of your golems, but I have a few more things to get in order first. In fact primarily we must consult with the Legio Cerberus, as if we hire your golems we would be doing so in support of their efforts.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Legio XXIIX Cerberus (Morale 7)*
Show

Legate Orbei,

I can second my men to you this month, but I want to know if you wish for the assistance of the Golden Guards as well. I am considering hiring their services, but have found that they would not be as useful to me as I first thought. I could put their fee towards other uses, but if you feel you need additional support against the Shaitan I can hire them as well. Also if you have any spare artificers I would greatly appreciate their assistance.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh (Morale 7)*
Show

Cousin Arsat,

Here is my proposal. Please let me know if you find it agreeable.

(6 t. eco, 6 t. morale, 6 t. inv for 4 P. Morale, 2 P. Inv)

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family (Morale 7)*
Show

I appreciate the trust you are putting in me. So much so that I would dearly love to purchase your services. However I will be candid that the Gardeners are offering me a better deal. (3:1 temp:permanent). And in light of the fact that I expect at least one of my districts to be overrun by the Shaitan despite my best efforts I must look towards stretching my available resources as far as possible to cover the expected losses.

Hopefully I have sufficiently fortified my remaining districts against further incursions next month and can afford to trade with you again.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

PS. I have just recieved an interesting letter from the Witch Doctors. I have to ask what you seek to gain encouraging them to oppose the Gardeners.


*Spoiler: Gudite Warband (Morale 7)*
Show


Solyom, Leviatan,

It is as I expected. Despite what the Slayers claim the Hippo was no immortal. He could be killed as any other man. Not easily, but with sufficient effort all things are possible. It is useful to know what the Slayers considered to be sufficient effort however.

Unfortunately everything I have to spare from my internal fortifications I am placing at the disposal of the Legio. With the Slayers bowing out of the fight they are the only remaining defenders of the city. You do however have my blessing to move troops through my districts. I have no love for the Slayers this month. Though I do note that you cannot actually reach the Marble Ward through my lands. The Shaitan are in the way. Out of curiosity are you planning to take the entire Ward?

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: The Witch Doctors (Morale 7)*
Show

The Lady,

First I would like to make clear that I am in no way divine. My only connection to the gods is one of advocate to Lagamal, and that is expressly a position filled by a mortal. It may be an odd clarification, but the Slayers got it in their heads that the Hippo was immortal and killed him for it. I would rather like to stay alive.

I like to think that I can call both the Gardeners and the Hemminghock friends. So it is a somewhat troubling problem. However frankly I would side with the Gardeners in this situation. Let me make my points. First the Gardeners are much loved in the city. Opposing them will rouse the anger of many others. Second they are not a particular threat. I can see the Hemminghock's point in prevent say the Legio or the Gudites from obtaining the Sempiterne, for I assume that is the territory in question given the Gardeners have laid public claim to it. But the Gardeners are inoffensive and unlikely to use it for ill. Third forgive my frankness, but the Gudites are a powerful military power closely neighboring you, while the Hemminghock are mostly situated in the east of the city. If I were you I know which one I would favor as friends.

In this situation I would suggest openness. Communicate your intentions to the Gardeners and see if an amicable arrangement can be made without resulting in violence that results in additional losses for both of you. Seek to advance your own interests, and do not be a proxy for others.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

----------


## Writtensanity

Mercantile - Barbarian - Inhuman 

MOR 15
*Spoiler: To the Heron: MOR 15*
Show



So here's the thing, we're not betraying the Gardeners as much as we're....encouraging conflict, but even beyond that, discussions tween us and the Witch Doctors started right as the House burned down. First letter I penned this month, by the time the Gardeners had called dibs, we were well underway convicing them to fight the Gudites for it. I want it in Witch Doctor hands before the bloc that's forming. 

That all said, The Gardener's claim alongisde the multiple letters on my desk regarding our support has changed things. I'll back a horse, but I ain't convincin' my people to die for one. 

-- 

For the business side o' things. We're fine with you going to the gardeners. We understand that they're offering 3:1 (they reached out to us about it) for ECO and I can't match whatever disgusting thing they're growin' in their gardens with how consumed my production already is this month. We apprecaite your business, but also ain't expectin' you to pay more for our services than others. Thank you for the passage which will let me set somethin' else up financially. 

--

_A second letter arrives not much later, but the courier refuses to deliver it to anyone but the Heron themselves. It has a seal that the Heron hasn't seen yet._


Heron, 

I fought with your men against the Bloodsworn in Dashir and they are talented & hardworkin' folk. War's comin' to the West side of the City and we collectivley have the ability to make it less of a manslaughter and more of a battle. We'd just need to choose a horse to back against the Gudites and Fuxi before they're too strong for our defensive pact.

Or we keep our hands out of it. 

Fortner Cassidy, Hemminghock Marshall




*Spoiler: To the Gardeners: MOR 15*
Show



Admittedly son, we're in messages with the Witch Doctors to talk to them about takin' the ruins for themselves, but you can check your scouts' notes, our little back and forth begins before your claim. 

We're both hesitant to turn our backs on the Witch Doctors after they have committed some resources to takin' the space, but we were also frankly encouraging them to take on the Gudites and stop their expansion, not you. 

We'll stop being the voice in their ear, but I can't in right mind tell them to completely back off now that they've commited resources to it, that's for them to decide.




*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



Looks like the lack of secuity on someone's end got us in a bit o' hot water. 

We commited to helpin' ya take the space, whether you wanna go forward with that plan is up to you. I'm a lady of my word. 

How close to the fire do you wanna get?




*Spoiler: To the Gudites: MOR 15*
Show



Course ya can move through, last time around nobody touched anything and we appreciate it.

As for business, lemme finish our conversation with the Legion and let you know if we need any last minute imports.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

*All Messages at Mor 1*

*Spoiler: To the Heron*
Show

Dear Minoo,

I believe you are confusing the word 'immortal' with the word 'invincible'. Your esteemed colleague was the former, but hardly the latter. Now that you know the lengths to which we went to ensure that he never walks this world, you ought to know that you face the same fate unless you desist your scheming.

As the most righteous power in Ardakand, we have ever sought to be just and swift in our mercy. Do not force our hand to act a second time.

May you keep safe,

Slayer-Confessor Jurall, Sancta Finalis

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pretty clear. If you do anything other than explicitly refuse the Gudites access through your territory to me, the Heron dies.


*Spoiler: To the Hemminghock Family Company*
Show

Dear Cecilia,

The Orders are pleased to hear that the terms of our agreement stand. You have the opportunity to put our troops to good use. However, the missives we are reading from certain quarters of Ardakand are disconcerting in the extreme.

Let us ask you plainly. Have you offered any incentives or turned a blind eye toward operations that would put the people of the Marble Ward in danger? The Heron and the Gudites appear to be scheming together - behind the Cerberi Legion's back, no doubt - to attack us. Some ally Minoo is turning out to be, after all.

To prove that you are a company of character and reliability, we would ask that you put to ink a promise of protection: nobody is to launch an invasion of the Marble Ward within the fortnight.

May your endeavors be judicious,

Slayer-Confessor Kantus, Sancta Ichoria

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It seems as though from the mail I'm reading that you are planning to honor our deal, but in the process appear to be dealing with forces that are planning to invade me. Namely the Gudites and the Heron.

As an addendum to our deal, I want a *public* promise from you: anybody who attacks me this turn is refused your business for 1 full turn, and that you will offer your usual favorable deals to their enemies.


*Spoiler: To the Gudite Warcamps*
Show

Dear Daghir,

We have received your message and admit to some confusion as to their origin and purpose. Have you ever meaningfully sought us out or done anything but help the Shaitan subvert the law and order of Ardakand?

In any case, good luck with your invasion. We shall endeavor to lay out a welcome befitting the animals that you are.

May you follow better leaders,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So I hear you're planning to invade me this turn? Interesting. Not sure how you're getting here, but if you want to declare war, that would be nice.


*Spoiler: To Legio Cerberus*
Show

Dear Legate Orbei,

Our messengers were hard at work trying to get in touch with you when we heard a most pressing rumour that your forces were planning on mustering to the Marble Ward. Of course, only an enemy of our Orders would do such a thing, and as such we began preparations for your imminent arrival. We are pleased to see that it was an administrative error.

As to the matter of the slaying of the Hippo, it was indeed unfortunate timing. We should have ended him sooner, before you had an accord with him and Minoo. Instead, we were too busy fighting the Shaitan at your side, as we have done for months. We have cost them a great deal in terms of lost manpower, killed the Shaitan of Pain at great personal cost to our ranks, and kept you informed as to the Shaitan's movements. The latter is an arrangement we wish to continue.

If you wish to honour us, please stay out of our quarrel. Do not offer the Heron or any other factions access to the Marble Ward. Now that we are protected from attack from the Carnival, it is our hope that we might offer our services to those worthy of them. You have proven stalwart defenders of Ardakand time and again, and we would fight the Shaitan by your side as we have always done - provided certain promises of protection are made on our behalf.

Would you be willing to make those assurances in exchange for our aid?

May you have faith in us,

Slayer-Confessor Kantus, Sancta Ichoria

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Same thing I tried telling the Heron: we're probably the only faction that has spent as many stat points fighting the Shaitan. We absolutely want to continue doing it, but we can't if the Heron and the Gudites (and maybe you) are planning to invade us. The Slayers don't have the stats to support a war on multiple fronts.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Slayers of the Silent Saints: MOR 15*
Show



Our dealings with all sides would actually be pulling military away from your front in order to bring it under our control for the month, which certainly wouldn't be spent attackin' you considerin' the political moves we've made to encourage your survival. TO assure you of this, I've attached copies of our letters to the Heron, Gudites and Legion. Enjoy

As for the additional point there, we can absolutely arrange that announcement, you should hear of it tomorrow. 

(You have permission to read my back and forths with those factions.)



*Hemminghock publicly announces an embargo on any factions that attack the Silent Saints this month. Hemminghock territory will be closed to you and our shops will refuse your people should your leaders attack the Silent Saints while more pressing matters in the city get ignored.*

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*

  

*All Messages Morale 14*

*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi*
Show



_The request comes once again to Clan Fuxi, in the form of a terrified, pustulent Gardener informant:_

*TELL US WHAT YOU KNOW.*

_The informant, upon being interrogated, gives up many secrets known only to the Gardeners. 

_*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



You can read the Gardener's mail this turn; in exchange we want your ESP to read all messages this turn. Only partially strategic, there is clearly some hot gossip I am missing out on here. 






*Spoiler: To Hemminghock Family Company*
Show



*WE DESIRE WEAPONS.

BUT WE WILL TAKE OTHER WORKINGS. 
*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Offering 5 Eco for any combination of Esp/Inv/Art (Inv preferred).

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 15*
Show



2 INV, 3 ART. Done.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Espionage defense: 11
Reputation: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

Greetings cousin,

It is understood, do hope you can manage to reach a mutually benefitial agreement (we will try to push things that way), or at the very least that you manage to keep them.

Discussion with the Slayers has regretably turned sour, and while we wouldn't involve you by asking you not trade for them, we do remind you of our agreement for mutual passage.

Destia's bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

same as last turn.

Also, hand me the 1 mil and 2 inv, then I'll hand other stats over instead to keep costs down, same with the mil if you manage to clear things with the witch doctors.




*Spoiler: Witch Doctors*
Show

Blessed lady,

We do indeed seek revenge, and hope with our hearts the Hippo will rest easy or fight harder in the after life when he sees those who orchestrated his death are gone.

We would be honoured if you do join us.

Gulldr's might,
Solyom, Leviatan.

P.S: The Gardeners asked us to intercede, as you both seem to aim for the formerly occupied sepiterme, if you need land right now I hope both can reach an agreement. But if you can wait until our campaign against the slayers sees success, we can grant you half of Marble ward.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

let me know what you'd send if you do send anything, so I can run the math with them in mind.



*Spoiler: Carnival of Chains*
Show

Greetings artists,

I may be wrong to assume, that because you entertain you gamble, but humor me for a question:

The Slayers, who you so mercifully let to work against the Shaitan have turned again against kind souls, further they threaten as they have threatened you, will you call their bluff now or will you wait until they can, in fact, threaten everyone they want with full impunity?

Gulldr's Warmth
Daghir, The Wolf.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hate to bother when you are almost out of legions, but why not take a break and kick the slayers again while they are not only up, but threatening you?  :Small Wink: 

here is the threat, in case you missed it: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=224





*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show

Blessed Heron,

Its okay, The work you and the legion have done to protect the eastern wards has been invaluable to the city.  

We honour his death avenging it, and you honour it continuing his fight, if (Gulldr, spare us) the Slayers capitulate before the Shaitan do, we'll rejoin that fight again.

As for your question, that would depends on the belligerence of our enemies, and how stubborn their stance to kill the heroic just as they do the monstrous.

Gulldr's might,
Solyom, Leviatan.



*Spoiler: Slayers of the silent saints*
Show

Esteemed Slayer-Confessor,

That would depend on what you find meaning on, seeing what I see, I can only presume nothing but my spear on your throat will do, with a willingness to change that to in, if it isn't meaningful enough for you.

May you reach the death you crave for others.

Gulldr's Warmth,
Daghir, The wolf.

_Attached is a (print-copied) taxonomical enciclopedia from the library with a note:_ 

_We are all animals, I look forward to your welcome._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll allow you the honors.



*Spoiler: Golden Guards*
Show

We'll have to rescind our offer, I'm afraid the cost, paired with our distance, has become prohibitive, Let's consider a portal to facilitate trade in the coming months.

Mighty sorry,
Delilah, Fairway.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



Will get back to you when the Witch Doctors respond, but to the rest, deal. 2 t. Eco from you, 1 Mil and 2 Inv to you. 




*Spoiler: Heron*
Show



Depending on certain agreements with the Hemminghock company, we may not be able to offer the same rates for non-eco stats next month. But for this month, deal. 4 Mor and 2 Inv will be delivered.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 6
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings,

We can have one of those lords or ladies attend you for free. The upkeep of their new powers if handled by us with no concerns regarding that. If we were to send more of our lords or ladies then we would need some Art or Inv in return. 

What do the Gudites plan to do regarding the situation in the city? The Slayers, the Shaitan?

We look forward to receiving the forces to spread slightly further through the city.

Regards, 
Lady Tamachi



*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

Greetings,

That is of little use to us. Mayhap if there was more to offer. We can continue negotiations next month.



*Spoiler: Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
Show

Greetings,

Welcome to District. We are not thrilled to have more and more people making their way through but you were chasing the Shaitan so we understand. We realized we had not spoken to you yet and while I'm sure we will be we just wanted to make clear that we are moving into 49 and do not want to run into you.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus
Morale 15*

*Players*

Hemminghock
*Spoiler*
Show

Alas my forces are required elsewhere. But thank you for the offer, perhaps we can work together more in future months.

Where do you forces need to go to pass through Cerberus streets?


Heron
*Spoiler*
Show

Indeed, procure some Golden Guard, their services will be most useful in the coming conflict. I can send [2 art] this month for your use.


Gardeners
*Spoiler*
Show

My network has informed me of some troubling news from east of the city. I would appreciate it if you refuse passage through your lands to the Gudite Warcamp this month, as their mustering greatly interferes with my own plans.

Though onto business, as political schemes have hardly ever been the core tenant of our relations. Nay, if you are willing, I would have you build another [2 eco] for [6 t.eco] if the service is still available.



Slayers
*Spoiler*
Show

I am glad to hear you are so committed, though it seems you may have your own foes this month. My crusade continues, though a new tactic is required. I assume your forces will be occupied?

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: to the Cerberus Legion: MOR 15*
Show



We are arranging to have Golden Guards Golems and resources from the Silent Saints (MIL from them for mor from me) sent to our territory. It is all trade convoys, no marching troops through your territories on our word.

OOC: Trading, not marching or I would have had to muster




*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 15*
Show


By Andvari I can't believe I'm askin' this but- any chance we can send a trade regimin through your territory if it comes down to it? Shipping deadlines are gettin' close and you are somehow more punctual than some of the honest to god 'governments' in this city.

You'd be offered the same deal on a future month of your choosing.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

*Spoiler: The Slayers of the Silent Saints (Morale 7)*
Show

Very well if threats are what you offer, then you have proved your capability in that regard. I will deny the Gudites passage, though in fact there is no way they could even go through my districts to get to your own without passing through both the Hemminghock and Legio Cerberus.

Bear in mind though that this deal goes both ways. As long as I live I will not conspire against you, but if I die, then I will leave quite strict instructions to my heirs to dispatch you with all due prejudice.


*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp (Morale 7)*
Show

You have likely read the Slayers response to me. I have many plans and they require me to be alive to carry them out so I must regrettably deny your troops passage through the Imperial Palace this month. Though I expect this will have no consequence to you as I have now noted in my letters to both of you that it is in fact impossible to reach the Marble Ward through my territory. At least not without also going through multiple other parties.



*Spoiler: The Golden Guards (Morale 7)*
Show

Would you be willing to accept (5 Art for 5 Mil)? If so then please send them to the aid of the Legio Cerberus.


*Spoiler: The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh (Morale 7)*
Show

Excellent I will dispatch my trade wagons shortly.


*Spoiler: The Legio Cerberus (Morale 7)* 
Show

Excellent I will welcome your artificers and see about getting those golden golems headed your way.


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family (Morale 7)*
Show

I note that you have publicly pledged to defend the Slayers, but you have not reciprocated my own announcement of our defensive pact. Also fair warning, but I am sure you can see the Slayers threats against me. I will do what they say, but if I am dead next month then I hope our preexisting relationship can continue between yourself and my heir despite the vendetta they will be carrying out against the Slayers.

----------


## Writtensanity

The Hemminghock Family Company would like to formally apologize about political confusion surrounding our relationship with the Heron. We have long believed that the Mercenary company is a valued asset to the Ardakand community and have been working closely with them since the beginning of our operations here. 

We regretfully did not made an immidiate public statement upon the signature of our shared *Defensive Pact* that was ratified earlier this month. We apollogize for this lack of transparency and for those that might have been affected by this lack of clarity within our external communications. 

Hemminghock will venture to do better in the futre when it comes to our political statements, for the good of Ardakand. 

HEMMINGHOCK PR

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show


Very good, we will take the artifice and make sure you get the forces. Do you have a path you want us to send them on?




*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show


Of course, we shall send them soon.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*

 
*Spoiler: To Hemminghock Family Company (Morale 14)*
Show



_The response is simple._ 

*TRIBUTE. 

**Spoiler: OoC*
Show



The Shaitan want 2 more of Inv/Art/Esp/Mil this turn in exchange for allowing your trade caravan to pass.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Espionage defense: 11
Reputation: barbarian, martial, spiritual.*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Got it, sending 3 mil and 2 mor, I pick the first one.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the inmortal flesh.*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Aye, just that and what I mentioned



*Spoiler: Legio Minotaurus*
Show

Greetings Legate,

We may cross through your lands as we did before, we hope it presents no problem.

The Lady's indifference.
Daghir, The Wolf.

----------


## Feathersnow

Public:

Be it known:

At the advice of the Heron, priestess of Lagamal, the Loa renounce our claim to the former abode of House Aranea.   As recompense to House Hemminghock, we offer free use of our ferry service once, no questions asked.  We furthermore acknowledge our continued debt to the Heron for mediation in this matter.

The Lady, Penned by Her Vessel, Cassy Rice.



*Spoiler: EoT*
Show



6 mil
10 Econ 
4 Esp
4 Art (4 spent)
9 Inv (8 spent)
5-> 6 mor 

4 temp inv (spent)


1 inv, 4 temp Inv,  4 esp, 1 mil spent on The Lady. The Lady is now level 1!

_While The dogs are away, the cat will play!_

5 econ, 5 Morale spent to recruit The Page, a level 1 Morale VIP!

_We need a courier.   This lack of security is too much!_

5 Econ spent to improve Morale by 1

_Investments in security are a must._ 

5 mil banked to pledge to the Gudites effort to exterminate the Saints.

_Vengeance!_


VIPs:

The Trickster (morale)
  (5/20) 3 morale spent-> 7/20 (no stats spent)

The Baron (econ) (level 3)
  16/30 (no stats spent)-> 19/30 (no stats spent)

The Lady (inv) level 0-> level 1
5/10 (5 morale spent) -> 5/10(10 misc spent)

The Page (mor) level 1
0/10

----------


## Eldan

*Turn 6: Ashes*

*Three wars and a parade
*
Once again, the warlords of the city are at each others throats. 

In the east, the Hemminghock Company has quite clearly decided that they cant have their large, temptingly rich enterprise right next to a bunch of violent rabble-rousers. But unlike the month before, when they leveled the white quarter to remove the entrenched Shaitan, the Harpies have decided to be merciful. They take their time with the attack, delivering an ultimatum. Anyone willing to sell out the carnival will get a signing-on bonus. Anyone refusing to fight will get an employment opportunity. And behind the silken words, the steel glove: rows of riflemen and artillery in perfect order, flanked by the golden colossi of the guard, unmoving as mountains..
Quite likely, there were ambushes prepared, along the bridges and the alleys, but the Hemminghock outdo themselves in shock and awe. Their troops dont come across the bridges. Instead, the sky opens, the stormclouds shaped like harpy wings, and lightning bolts rain down. They strike each square and intersection across two districts, and when the light fades, golden guardians are already positioned, in combat ready postures.
Everything is still quiet. There are murmurs of unrest, but the carnival does not strike back, at first. Not when the patrol schedules are drawn up, not the day after, when Hemminghock infantry begins knocking on doors and dragging off suspected sympathizers. The retaliation comes in the early hours of the next morning, before dawn. They come, antler-crowned and masked, some with torches on the squares, burning Hemminghock contracts, others silent in grey, hidden in illusions, stepping out of seemingly solid walls to wipe out careless patrols. 
When it starts, the fighting is brutal, and will not stop. Each morning, a handful of Hemminghock dead are piled up in the squares. Each noon, more agents are dragged away in chains and each afternoon, more contracts are signed. The fighting does not let up all month, but in the end, there is one main weapon that wins this war. The company has found and ruthlessly employed the one argument that works on disaffected youth and cynical veterans alike: gold. Their discipline is brutal, but their overseers are fair and the pay is good.  Though there are still antler-graffiti on the walls, and company offices burning, almost all support for the carnival has withered away within a week. 

Elsewhere, it seems that almost the entire city has come to the conclusion that the Slayers have become too much trouble, too unpredictable. From the south amass all three Legions, at their front the the warhound cavalry, lead by the lion-cloaked legate Sain under the  Cerberus banner, but at their sides the Hippos Heroes and the the Rukh circling overhead, eagles large enough to carry away elephants, dozens of archers and minotaurus-grenadiers hanging from their harnesses to provide air support. 
And from the West, at the same time, come the gudite phalanxes, the shields of holy bronze forming an impenetrable wall to protect the musketeers behind them. Leading them is Daghir the Wolf, with the Hippos passing now almost certainly the Citys most fearsome warrior, the light of the sun shining out of her eyes, her skin as tough as Gulldrs sacred bronze. And the geomancer circles are already ripping up the streets, widening lanes of attack, pushing trenches into enemy territory. 

And then, when for all the world it seems that all the might of Ardakand is coming down on the Slayers like the hammer of god the armies clash and stall. The Gudite troops greet the Legion boisterously, apparently believing that they will let each other pass, or engage in a joint assault. But the Legion troops close rank, either unwilling to let the warriors pass or unprepared for their arrival. A tense stand-off ensues, the bows already drawn, both sides eyeing each other warily.  It takes hours to resolve



Hours that were all the Slayers needed to take the assault. When the attackers finally cross the bridges, all pretense of a surprise ambush is lost. The air thick with the smell of ozone and incense, the magic thick enough in the air to be felt even by the utterly untalented. The counter-attack has begun. The slayers of the Verem Mortem and the Aspidum Sanctum burst at the attackers, bursting into trails of gold and purple fire from the sheer power of their unshakeable conviction and the rituals chanted at their hidden shrines. They fight like demons, each slayer tying up a unit by himself, shattering shields and spears, the burning fury in their eyes laying waste to the unrighteous. They are shot and impaled and burned by grenades and they keep on going, even as the magic burns them to ashes from the inside out. Daghir takes the brunt of their assault, shrugging off dozens of bindings and power-draining spells, fighting slayer after slayer with her bare hands. But for the first time since she came to the city, the Wolf is showing exhaustion. The slayers are every bit as talented in the ancient battle-arts as her, and only her superior physique keeps her going under the relentless assault. 
The Gudites had come prepared for the long haul, but as the fighting gets more vicious and moves into the deeper alleys, even their magically supported supply lines become overextended and a target for Slayer retaliation. In the end, they barely manage to hold more than a bridgehead in former Slayer territory.
For the Legion, things are even worse. Their warriors are already uncertain about the righteousness of their battle here, whether it is just to fight those who have done so much damage to the Great Enemy. And the Legates have made one huge strategic blunder: they have spread themselves far too thin, not concentrating on a spearhead, like the Gudites, but attacking along the entire waterfront, as well as from the air. Their lines are spread thin and isolated and in the end, their defeat in detail is crushing. 



In the citys south, another war seems to have been barely avoided, as a fourth army is on the move. Dozens of golems, each blinding bright gold, each in a different form, are making their way to the ruins of the former Grand Port. Each a different shape, the smallest no larger than a housecat, the tallest larger than a war elephant, some humanoid, some whirring amalgamations of blades and gears and even stranger shapes between them: a snake the size of a wagon train, covered in burning oil. One seemingly just a golden ball, rolling along the street. Whatever threat the force was intended to counter seems to have been absent, however, and the guard quickly install themselves in the Port district. Still, it is a show of force that even in Ardakand, most will not soon forget.

*Dust to dust
*

The Shaitan are unpleasantly quiet, this month. Ever since they were summoned to the city, they have struck relentlessly. But now, weeks pass, and nothing happens. As the Legion clears up the last few spots where they have lingered, many begin to hope that this is it. That their fury has burned itself out, they have departed. Only the Pantheon itself remains, where the last shrieks and flickering flames can still be heard, but no new attacks come, no whispers. 
And then, at midnight on the last day of the month, the hammer falls. Black clouds draw together. The rain is red, sticky as sap, smells of copper and rotten corpses, coating the entire city. And in all the districts the Shaitan have touched, the soil turns black and rancid, the last plants wither. Buildings crack and wood splinters, animals are wracked by bloody coughs. The canals and port basins are choked with tar and rotting algae. 
And then, with a final blast of thunder, the Pantheon itself explodes in crimson fire, crumbles, vanishes, leaving only a crater and ashes, where the Sky once ruled the Gods and the Temple ruled the World. 



*The Golden Isles
*

With the Grand Port destroyed and the Imperial Merchant Navy scattered to the winds, sooner or later someone has to step up and take their place. Even without a grand port and a central authority, ships are regularly arriving at the city, looking to purchase goods and find sponsors for their next journey. The districts along the ports are crowded with restless, unemployed sailors.  The omens fill the citys dreams, dominated by coins and merchants. It is the season of the balanced scales, where plans are made and trade ventures are auspicious, the height of summer, with the sea as calm as it will ever be and months yet to go before the autumn storms. 
The smaller merchant houses and moneylenders of the city have already come together, and are planning an expedition. They wish to sail to the Golden Isles, the island province North of Ardakand, which has always been one of the crown jewels of the Empire. Ships are bought and outfitted, but they still need protection, for which the merchants are turning to the citys many warlord and mercenary factions. There is plenty of space in the ships holds and anyone willing to take the risk can send their own trade goods along. 

*Event mechanics: 
**Spoiler*
Show


This event has two parts. The first is a mercenary bidding war. The fleet wishes to hire ten points of protection, composed of any combination of artifice or military, including VIPs of  either type (which count double). To purchase this, they have a purse of 20 economy. Until midturn, any faction in the city can make public bids for the commission. At midturn, the lowest bid gains the commission and is paid their bid. 

Second, anyone can invest in the expedition. This is done by investing any amount of economy, at midturn. The expedition will be gone for at least two, possibly three turns and is expected to at least double all investments made, with a random modifier. Most of the payout will be economy, but there may well be more exotic trade goods, if the expedition is especially successful. 



*The Conclave
*

With the final and thorough destruction of the high fane and the pantheon, the fall of the temple t and the consecration of the eye to barbarian gods, it is as clear as it has ever been that the age of the Sky as overlord of Heaven has come to a violent end. The Citys surviving priests have gathered into a conclave, to debate how to proceed. They all agree that no city can survive without a divine patron and an official pantheon, but for now, they dont even know who to address in their rituals, and prayers everywhere are at cross-purposes. And so, they have decided to hold public debate for a week, to determine who shall be the citys new divine patron, and who shall have the honour of hosting the new high priesthood.   

*Spoiler*
Show


The citys priests are quite mercenary. If there is one thing they have learned from the fall of the temple of the Sky to the Shaitan, it is that they need more powerful protectors. As such, they will bestow the honour of naming the citys new patron god (or philosophy, in case of those who follow no gods) on whoever makes the highest offer at midturn. All stats are accepted, a newly founded temple can make use of whatever is offered. 

In exchange for their bid, the winner gains the honour of naming the citys patron god from among the gods they have a pact with*. That pact's cost is, from then on, paid by the city. In addition, they are joined by a new high priest elected by the conclave, a tier 2 morale VIP. 

Note: alliances may combine their bids. 
*Those factions with no pacts at all, or who may wish to nominate a spirit or god who is not represented in the pact, may instead cooperate with the GM to create another small boon of equal value. 




*Stalking the Shadows
*

The paths between the worlds, already stretched thin and under control of mortal intruders, eagerly yield to the fey. Half-mortal, half-spirit, they glide effortlessly through the veil, prowling ever closer to the city. Already the citys shamans, priests and world travelers report stalking shadows in the shapes of predators and inhuman warriors, following them along the paths of the spirit world. It is only a matter of time until they decide to strike. 

*Event mechanics:*
*Spoiler*
Show

The fey have decided that instead of attacking the city, they will come at it sideways, finding the undefended pathways through the spirit world and ambushing those who travel there.

This turn, delving is more dangerous. The chance of rolling stat damage is increased and anyone causing a major threat may cause an incursion of the wild hunt, putting their expedition and the city itself in mortal  danger. 


*Favour of Heaven:
*
Gudite Warcamp: 10
Hemminghock: 7
Heron and Hippo: 7
Slayers of the Silent Saints: 6
Legio Cerberus: 4
Clan Fuxi: 4
The Carnival of Chains: 3
Bloodsworn Shaitan: 1
Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh: 2
Golden Guard: 1
Witch Doctors: 1

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

Pyrom grins as he reads the news walking through their newly destroyed territory with Chemosh and dozens of golems. "A shame, a betrayal would have been more impressive. Particularly if the Shaitan had attacked as well but it was still a good parade. At least, we can rebuild this to be more efficient."

"We still need to get back for the destruction. Rebuilding just this isn't enough. Let's rebuild it all. A city wide rebirth into perfection." Chemosh says with a small frown looking at the destruction. Several golems shift broken stone off of a few corpses. The golems examine the jewelry on the golems before dumping it all into a wagon with rotting corpses and once valuable paintings turning to dust.

*Spoiler: The Golden Isles Public Bid*
Show


Good day, 
We will offer the same opportunity as we usually do. [6 t econ] for [5 t military] or a total of 12 for the full 10 you wish for.



*Spoiler:  Shaitan's Clean Up Announcement*
Show


For too long, Shaitan has been doing what ever they want. We did not care, for it cost us nothing but now in the face of Shaitan's aggression and destruction of our territories, we make an offer. We shall help clear any territory taken by them. Any investment will be matched up to our limit. Our alchemists are still going over the costs but we hope to repair the damage as quickly as possible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So the offer is, you send half of the cost to repair your territory and the Golden Guards will do the LTP to clear it up, basically doubling your money. Important, it is sending half to us and then us spending the full amount on it in your territory so removing the trade penalty will be important if you want to do it (They are not matching trade penalties) 

I don't know the cost yet but wanted to get this out here.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Congratulations on victory in Marble Ward! Will admit, I am not sure was greatest threat to city, but I am no warrior either. 

Now at present moment you are owed [1 point of Mil, Esp, Eco, Art], and have right to buy [2 more for 2 eco apiece], yes? Am trying to keep books in order. Any decisions for this coming month?

-Cousin Arsat  




*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Friend Legate!

I am hoping you found our shipment this past month to your satisfaction, even if rest of month was not so good. If you are needing help to repair damage, happy to trade more on same terms, yeah?

-Cousin Arsat 




*Spoiler: Heron*
Show



Friend Heron!

I am hoping our deliveries this past month met desires? Fruits grown in Hedge make good reagent for calming shadow!

Anyway, two things. First, are you wanting to make new order for new month?

Second, you have protections against dangers of spirits and shades, yes? My cousins are wanting to get firmer grounding in otherworld,, since no one is selling maps or gods now we are asking. Take a look at deal?
-Cousin Arsat

*Spoiler: OOC  Delving Deal*
Show



So two parts of this 

1-I want Inv for the turn. 7 at least and as much as youre willing to trade for. Can offer mor, art, or mil to varying degrees (up to 6 mor, up to 8 mil) at a 1:1 rate, or will take 4 for a permanent stat of your choice as usual (or 10 points for 3 permanent stats). 

2-Youve got some protections against random threats and hazards while delving, right? Id like to take advantage of them with a joint expedition. Basic conditions (assuming your abilitys actually, like, good)
[LIST][*]We split the minor treasures evenly [*]Negotiate on the gods/artifacts/nexuses. Well be getting at least 2, presumably, so we each get something,can come to an equitable division (if someone gets way more value than the other, can cover the different with cash or similar)[*]I would, however, like first and full claim to any nexus we discover [*]In exchange, Ill commit to replacing any destroyed stats you get delving this turn. (But if its more than, like, 3, this might take more than one turn).

Thoughts?






*Spoiler: Legio XX Minotaurus*
Show



Greetings, would-be Architect of Shadows, 

Have you made any progress in your studies, this past month? 


 

*Spoiler: Golden Isles Public Bid*
Show



We have little need for strong arms and blades at the moment, and coin could be put to much productive use. We offer Cousin Rao [Tier 2 Mil VIP] and 6 Mil for 10 Eco.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

*Espionage defense: 12
Reputation: Barbarian-Spiritual-Martial*

*Spoiler: The Legions Cerberus/Aquila*
Show

A courier arrives from the Gudite controlled money lenders, finely clothed with armor thats both light in its protection and heavy in its ostentatious nature, as moneylender clients prefer. They deliver a small envelope, tucked in a scroll like orders from the front but reading as a letter.

_Greetings legates,

I was sadly incapable of meeting your commander, preoccupied as I was with ensuring my troops that you were not, in fact, enemies, despite your battle readiness and a few projectiles.

If whichever Legate was sent to the Gilded street during the last days of fighting is available, Ill have them for dinner, we have much to discuss.

Gulldrs Warmth,
Daghir, The Wolf._

*Spoiler: if the invitation is accepted* 
Show

The legate, and whatever entourage they may have are guided through the Gilded district, the ostentatious streets dotted here and there with rubble, and, filled with dangerous men, here and there were buildings that may as well have been labeled strategically important.

Near the most catastrophically clean area, a set of leather tents dyed in reds and oranges is erected, The Legate is allowed through but the entourage are invited by those guarding the tenth to the common bodyguard passtime of milling around awkwardly until someone breaks discipline and pulls out dice.

The tent is well furnished, with a desk, many scrolls and no weapons but a lance and a shield by the corner. The wolf is armored and bears a new scar in her cheek, when she sees the legate she drops a paper back on the desk and motions for them to sit, though she cedes the first word*.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

not calling for a VIP meeting, just thought we could make a scene out of it.

*Because I dont even know which legate is coming




*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal flesh*
Show

Greetings Cousin Arsat!

That seems correct, we are also interested in fighting men, in case we do have to continue our campaign against the Slayers, though we do hope a settlement can be found, hopefully one that fits the Legions too. What would your price be for those? 

The ladys indifference,
Solyom, Leviatan.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

tell you the specific stat/s later.

Am I getting a price cut here or do I have to match the event merchants?





*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company*
Show

Greetings misses,

I understand you as honest businesswomen, and would never ask you to go back on your word, but I imagine an embargo would entail the exchange of goods, and I just seek to ask where your feet may be, so that I may not step in them, to the southern end, to be precise.

I take it the Slayer backing down on their own unsavory promise would restore a business relationship between us as well?

Destias bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

First part is about 47, any chance you are leaving it open given the lack of extra VP coming your way from that?




*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show

Most respected Slayer-Confessor Vorin,

First Ill inform you, though doubtless you know; that as a token of goodwill, we have accepted your dogma, despite its strict nature, and at no little cost eliminated a threat from within your ranks before you had to. 

That said, I commend you, your resistance against the Legions was frankly inspiring and your practitioners are, I dare to say, the most impressive I have seen since I arrived in Ardakand.

I would, again, offer you a chance to join us. The Shaitan have transcended and deny us a straight battle, the fey play in the penumbra of land and mind, The Legions flail for their current supposed allies against their previous supposed allies. All to say, the city has more use for you alive, than if you were to die standing.

Gulldrs warmth,
-Daghir, the Wolf.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*


_

All that remains is silence._
_Smoke and ashes._
_Winds and waters._
_Storms and thunder._
_Pain and torment._ 
_Help us._
_We are cleansed._ 
-Author Unknown

*
MORALE 16*

*Spoiler: PUBLIC*
Show



_ALL ACROSS ARDAKAND, LONE SHAITAN SLIP OUT OF THE SPIRIT WORLD AND INTO THE SHADOWS. THEY LEAVE MESSAGES IN BLOOD AND ENTRAILS, IN ROT AND RUIN, IN ASH AND SILENCE. AND THEN THEY SLINK BACK INTO THE SPIRIT WORLD._ 

*FIND US AND EARN OUR FAVOUR.* 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 The Shaitan are promising the Shaitan's Favour to whoever finds them in the spirit world. They are promising a boon to any who delve more than 10 floors this turn. Simply give the Shaitan access to your midturn, and they will reward you for it.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*Spiritual - Informed - Heroic*

_"They held hands at the bridge / that alone was enough."_

- Song of the Forlorn Watcher, describing the Last Stand of the Slayers


*All Messages at Mor 5*

*Spoiler: To the Legio XXIIX Cerberus*
Show

Dear Legate Orbei,

There is not much incentive for us to dissimulate, though it seems to us that you are well practiced in that sort of thing. Similarly, we see no value in gloating over a defeat when all those bloodied we would have called friends. While your sudden turn was repelled, it was not foreseen - the defenses we had in place were to defeat the Gudites, not your legionnaires and the full might of the Golden Guard. This saddens us more than you know, for we had hoped that you were truer in your righteousness.

As things stand, our Slayers will not pursue a grudge. We understand that the Heron was pouring poison in your ear, and your newly formed alliance forced your hand. The price you paid was enough; we will not come for a pound of flesh in the night, and instead refocus our energies on the Enemy that we should both be fighting. Our forces have already spent the last month preparing for a single, final blow against them.

May you make better choices,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not much to say. You tried to take me out, and paid for it. 

I'm willing to let bygones be bygones if you are, with the additional promise of hitting the Shaitan this turn (and having Hemminghock lift the embargo against you) in exchange for a public apology and a defensive pact. 

I've already invested over 30 points in wrecking the Shaitan's stat line, and should be able to up it to 60 barring any interference. I'd appreciate even more stats, actually, but I understand if you'd rather not trust me to use those for reprisals.


*Spoiler: To the Hemminghock Family Company*
Show

Dear Cecilia,

The Orders have withstood the brunt of an unprecedented assault. As of now, the current aggressors against us appear to be:

 The Gudite Warband The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh Legio XXIIX Cerberus
While congratulations are in order for your successful campaign of conquest against the Carnival, the matter at hand is that we are bargaining for our very survival. We cannot withstand a war on two fronts, let alone three. The soft power of bargaining is bolstered greatly when there is force behind demands, and you are one of the largest guns in the city. We would use that to our advantage in bringing these wolves to heel.

Do you accept right of representation for us to speak to an embargo, as each of the above have broken the threat of non-interference you publicly made to Ardakand? We understand that this is a delicate situation, and would not unduly restrict your business. Our hope is that one or both of the Warband and the Legio can be brought to the table as a potential ally.

May your business boom,

Slayer-Confessor Kantus, Sancta Ichoria

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Definitely wasn't expecting to get smacked so thoroughly by everyone. I'm trying to get the Gudites and the Legio to back off, but if they don't do I have permission to use your name in embargo talks?


*Spoiler: To the Gudite Warcamps*
Show

Dear Daghir,

Much praise upon you, to have so warmly accepted our beliefs as they are. Many of our numbers despair that Ardakand is too entrenched in its worship of immortals for us to remain here, but there may be hope for us yet.

Your invasion was foreseen, yet not adequately resisted. Another suffered that indignity, one which we hope not to have to inflict on multiple parties. As it currently stands, you are aggressors, landing on the shores of the Marble Ward without declaring war. We will have no umbrage against you, provided you abandon these gains and allow us to retake the territory we have lost. It would go a long way towards reconciliation between us.

Should you refuse this offer of peace, we may need to consider giving way we have to the Legio. They may have turned on us, but the law and order they provide would be better for this city than diplomacy at the point of a sword. Your forces will bleed for every purchase, while they move in at no cost.

May you choose wisely,

Slayer-Confessor Vorin, Sancta Exspira

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My demand is simple. Publicly promise to return [57] to me and not invade the Marble Ward again, or I will make you pay for every single block while reducing my Passive Defense to 1 against the Legio, allowing them to take it all out from under you.

If you want me in the game, let me take my losses back. Otherwise I'll be forced to exit on my own terms: playing kingmaker between the Mil superpowers. And I ain't choosing you.

----------


## Writtensanity

*THE DAY*

Fortner sat on the edge of the old courthouse walls, monuments to the old order painted over with the Hemminghock aesthetic of red brick and plastered with posters spreading the word about employment and products alike. Fortner had a gun in her hand, the revolver she'd brought to the battle of Dashir. The gun's old shining steel had been marred, with splashing blood and spiritual vengeance sticking to it like rust that would never come off no matter how much she scrubbed it.

She was playing with the unloaded cylinder while looking out towards the Allotments. She felt each edge on the imperfect metal, the places where quick factory work had left crude ridges on supposedly smooth parts. Years of use had left a scar around the chambers, small notches at the widest points where sand and dirt had gotten between it and the frame. Fortner flicked the chambers around one at a time, a slow-motion version of the motion she used to reload the revolver. The scars wouldn't get any deeper from the exercise, as she'd just cleaned the gun, but the blood from the Shaitan remained.

Fortner took a deep breath and flicked the barrel of her gun open, revealing the empty chambers; after regarding them for a moment, she spoke. "To what do I owe the pleasure?"

"Pleasure's all mine," Tess answered as she landed on the walls to the left of Fortner. Based on the lack of flapping, she must have floated down, likely from one of the twins, "how's the break?"

"Is it a break if I'm talkin' to you?" Fortner asked. 

"If I'm on break too, it is," Tess saddled up beside Fortner, her talons dangling off the edge of the wall. "What ya thinkin'."

Fortner thought about her answer for a moment, "That y'all Hemminghocks don't really take breaks."

Tess laughed; it was so blatantly practiced and perfect, the ideal of what a lady from the West should sound like. "Ain't that right. Always somethin' to do round here."

"Hm," Forter snapped the chamber shut, "Ain't you on the other side of the city?"

"Not today," Tess nodded, "Buck's handlin' that side o' things."

"Buck?" Fortner raised an eyebrow. 

"I like Buck; it's Cecelia who don't," Tess corrected, "he's a simple man, but he tries to do right by us."

"Ain't bad to look at either."

Tess folded her chestnut wings neatly behind her and then shrugged, "I ain't sayin' anythin' about one of my employees." After a moment, "I am also not sayin' your commentary is wrong. I'm just suggestin' that such a statement would be unbecomin' of me."

Fortner snorted at that. 

"You ready if we head out in 10?"

Fortner looked over at Tess. She'd been under the impression that she'd be heading to the Carnival territory in advance, but based on the 'we', Tess planned on coming. That would be a headache. Or at least she imagined keeping the Carnival off her would be. After all, she'd never hear the end if a Hemminghock took a rock to the face under her watch. "Yeah," she answered eventually.

"Good," Tess stood up as soon as she got her answer, dispelling any idea that she was actually on break, "it's an important day, I figure you might be up for a promotion if we get this goin' smoothly, Fortner Cassidy."

Fortner raised her eyebrows and didn't turn to look at her boss. "Is there anywhere for me to go?"

"Fortner Hemminghock does have a nice ring to it, don't it?"

*BEFORE*

This wasn't her first time here. It wasn't her first time in the middle of the dustbowl street, with sweat and blood matting down her sandy hair. Fortner Cassidy felt the creases in her palms, talons that she couldn't afford to manicure, pressing into her skin. The bruise on her left hip from yesterday ached. Her wings were tied to her back by three dozen feet of rough hemp rope. 

Across from her a beast of a man who'd be two heads taller than Fortner even if she were a fully grown woman. The man's barrel chest bore a shining sheriff's badge, and his knuckles were stained with his daughter's blood and sweat. 

Fortner was twelve, she wanted to run, but running would just make everything worse. 

"Dammit, where's your head at today?" the Sheriff asked, shaking his head at the panting girl, "those Hemminghock bitches are gonna be here in a week, and if you ain't preformin' then I-" he spat onto the dirt, "there's gonna be trouble. Ya hear?"

Fortner didn't respond, but she did hear. The girl planted her feet, here to stay. 

"You plannin' to do better this time?"

She dug her heels into the ground. 

"Good girl," the man nodded, widening his stance to prepare to hit her again. In Fortner's eyes, he saw determination because that was what he wanted to see. 

Fortner was sending nothing but hate to her father. She wanted to do better this time because she wanted to hurt him. She wanted to get around those thick arms and do whatever damage she could before he threw her off him again.

It hadn't always been like that. Fortner had a Dad who loved her the right way somewhere in the past, but when Mom died, and the sickness strangled the cattle, he stopped seeing Fortner as his little girl and started seeing her as a way out. The Hemminghocks had a soft spot for harpies, and if she was getting trained by them, they'd have to start paying him because he was her Dad. Right?

Fortner took a breath like it was her last. It wasn't her first time here.

The Sheriff nodded.

The girl bounced on her feet.

It wasn't her first ****in' time here.

Fortner took off a second faster than she'd managed before, tearing 'cross the main street like a demon had grabbed the reins. The man reached out but was just a second too slow; Fortner slipped under his arms. She was through. 

She was also twelve. 

The Sheriff put his weight into Fortner, pushing her back half a step and killing her momentum all at once. His slow hands grabbed the rope, lashed around her wings and scooped the girl off of the ground, holding her back. 

Fortner screamed a bloodcurdling mix of pain, anger, hatred, tears and being too young for this. 

The man pulled back his fist, and Forter writhed against his grip, twisting and turning into the air, her arms and legs flailing about to find anything they could. The Sheriff shook his head, she might have gotten closer, but he'd still gotten her; she'd need to learn. Nothing that couldn't get knocked into her.

Fortner's talons on her right foot found an eyelid, then an eye, then blood.


*THE DAY*


There was a mythos around the lone gunman back home. The single determined person who'd walk anywhere and shoot down anything before it'd blink. Most kids who grew up around the family company pictured themselves as the gunslinger in one of their stories.

Fortner had felt as close as she ever had to the lone gunslinger when she'd escorted Tess across the bridge into the Allotments, despite the ten other Hemminghock gunmen alongside her. On the books, the Allotments were empty space, and anyone from Hemminghock could head over there. In fact, many did as they followed old routines that they'd made years before the Company came to Ardakand. Paper never told the full story, though. 

The Carnival of Chains held onto the Allotments and kept track of every soul who came across the bridge, with each one likely categorized as a threat. Fortner had seen enough of their propaganda to know that the Carnival would hate everything about what they were currently doing. As much as the Hemminghock Family company wasn't the emperor, they were 'the establishment' by any metric outside of city borders. Frankly, one of the Hemminghock sisters waltzing into town was daring the Carnival to do something. Begging the next bombs in the city to go off in the middle of a Hemminghock factory.

Fortner played with the cylinder of her revolved again, but this time it was loaded. She slotted each bullet behind the barrel once, her finger carefully hovering a hair over the trigger.  

Tess had stopped in the middle of the first street they'd found close to a town square, got up on the stage she brought and waited for a crowd to gather. The crowd turned into a throng, and Fortner tried to keep her breath steady. Every person who added to the group made Tess smile more, and Fortner fiddle more with her gun. This wasn't her first time here.

"People, the Allotments!" Tess started eventually, killing murmurs with a professionally projected voice. "I'm Tess Hemminghock, and I'm here with some wonderful news. The Hemminghock Family company will be expanding into some of the Allotments in the comin' hours!"

Tess waited for applause but carried on like nothing happened when nothing did. 

"We know times have been hard for you here. I don't want to rumour monger, but I understand that the Carnival has been workin' out of this location for some time and-" she took a second to nod, "some o'yall might be employed by them. And I-" she patted her chest, "I get it. Many of y'all and your families were just left here when the old empire fell. You were abandoned by a bad system and-" 

Fortner scanned the crowd. At this point, there would usually be jeering, but there had yet to be. It might have been how Tess carried herself, but it was likely due to the dozen guns surrounding her.

"Folks, I understand wantin' to tear a system down, but what are they doin' to build y'all back up?" Tess motioned around the crowd, "what's the point of bombin' House Arenae if you can't know that you'll have food on the table next week? Why attack the Eye of Heaven if ya can't afford new clothes for the kids?"

Now Tess was getting some murmurs out of the crowd. Fortner didn't think they were the fun kind. 

"The Carnival is doin' what they promised to do; they're tearin' **** down. I can respect hatin' the system and wantin' it gone, but what structure are ya left with if you spend your whole life rippin' out foundation?"

Tess reached into her pocket and pulled out a small scroll. "This is a Hemminghock contract, and we've got enough for every one o'you. A job with a fair wage, no questions asked. Just come along with me."

She handed the scroll to one of the accompanying gunmen.

"And if y'all happen to know the location of any of the Carnival folk in this area, there is a signing bonus if you let us know where they are so we can talk to 'em."

That last part made the audience clam up and the air tensed with static. Fortner pulled her gun away from her hip and held it at a proper height for a shot. She saw the other gunmen around Tess shifting their weight around. The square held its breath, and then nothing happened. 

"Alright then," Tess sighed, "this invitation is open through the rest of the day. Hopefully, some o'ya'll change your mind."

The wind picked up, and clouds that were miles away were suddenly overhead, dark and filled with rain and thunder. The storm clouds locked in place, holding still against the gales and growing darker by the moment. The crowd looked up. 

The sky shifted around the clouds, sculpting them and shaping them into the kind of shapes you imagined as a child. Dark lines and cracking lighting transformed into feather after feather, the wind tearing through the sky and painting two massive wings over the allotments, giant and terrible.

Tess and her Hemminghock compatriots slipped into the spirit realm while the crowd was transfixed. 

The cloud swirled and spawned a single bolt of lightning, flashing down too fast for anyone in the crowd to realize it was headed for them. When it struck, it didn't bring fire and ruin.

It brought a golem of the Golden Guard, mighty and terrible in the town square surrounded by those it was assigned to contract or subdue. 

The rain started, fire and ruin followed close behind.




*BEFORE*

The Hemmighock retinue coming through town was big enough that a dust cloud on the wind announced them before a messenger could. This was supposed to be the big day for Fortner; it wasn't unusual that Hemminghock would pick up employees on the fly while on their way to a destination. 

They were outside, but Fortner wasn't going to be shown, nor was she allowed to go anywhere. Instead, Fortner was on the side of the street in the shadow of her father, and they were only outside because it would have been disrespectful to the ranches Hemminghock owned to ignore the retinue coming through town. The Sheriff's hand looked like it was resting on his daughter's back, but he had a handful of feathers in an iron grip.

Additionally, the pair looked worse for wear. Fortner's eyes were both black, which almost felt like mercy considering what had been threatened. Above her, an eyepatch had become a permanent fixture of the Sheriff's face, but it wouldn't always have the pile of bandages of gauze filling the hole where the eye had been. 

A man slipped out from the crowd and weaved their way to the Sheriff, leaning' over to him. "Managed to get most everything in order, sir," the aide said without introducing themselves. 

"Appreciate it," the Sheriff responded, turning to face the man and pulling Fortner with him, "been indisposed the past days."

"Did Allans say there was any chance?" the man asked. Fortner felt her father's unkept nails dig into her wing, and she squeezed her eyes shut to avoid making noise and inviting attention.

"Nope."

"****in'" the aide shook their head, "and that was her?"

"Yessir," the Sheriff responded. His voice was charming, but he squeezed tighter. Fortner whimpered, but the crowd swallowed the noise as some leaned over to get a view of the Hemminghock convoy as they entered the town.

"Savage blood," the aide shook his head, "ya still gonna send her to Hemminghock?"

"We've got some stuff to straighten out at home." The Sheriff didn't squeeze any harder, but Fortner was sure it was because he couldn't.

"Damn shame."

"She'll smarten up, won't ya, honey?" the Sheriff asked, but Fortner was caught up in taking deep breaths. "Are those ears decorative, Fortner?" the Sheriff followed up, shoving the girl away, so she stumbled a touch out into the street, then the binds on her talons kept her from catching her balance, and Fortner tumbled out into the street, eyes still shut. 

She opened them to see a horse hoof stamp an inch short of her nose. 

"Howdy," a cold voice called from above Fortner, "yer a little in the way."

Before Fortner could respond or pull herself to her feet, she felt hands wrapped around her wings again, and the Sheriff spoke up, "I am so sorry, Miss; I don't know what's gotten into her."

Fortner glanced at the girl on horseback as she was yanked off the ground. The young woman was dressed in all white, a sign of obscene opulence in the dust of the West, but it also matched her hair and wings. The woman was a harpy, and she couldn't have been much more than three years older than Fortner. 

Once the woman caught Fortner staring at her, she frowned but kept the tight hold on the reins she'd needed to avoid trampling Fortner. "Looks like y'all've had a rough week."

"Nothin' that you'd need to worry about, Miss-" the Sheriff let the last part dangle leaving her time to fill in the blanks; she didn't.

"Everythin' alright up here?" another rider pulled up beside the white harpy and squinted at the dusted Fortner. 

"I didn't hit her, ma, it's fine," the white harpy responded. 

"Everything's dandy Mary-Anne," the Sheriff cut in, addressing the current Matriarch of the Hemminghock Family company, "just a quick little spill. We appreciate the visit," the Sheriff held out his hand, with the glove caked in the dust that covered Fortner, "Sheriff Cassidy."

Mary-Anne looked at and regarded the hand but didn't reach out for it, "Seems like you already know my name, so I ain't gonna waste the air introducing myself." For a brief moment, she took her eyes off of the Sheriff and stared two holes in Fortner with calculating eyes. "Actually, Sheriff, if you're in charge around here, I have some development questions for you. Walk with me." 

The Sheriff took a step forward and dragged Fortner with him. 

"No need to bore the kids with business," Mary-Anne chimed, then clicked her tongue to get her horse moving again. 

Fortner squeezed her eyes shut again and then, mercifully, felt the hands release her, one at a time. She was alone in the street with the white harpy on the horse above her. The Hemminghock convoy spread out to make purchases, some for the journey, some as new business assets. 

After long enough that it was clear that Fortner wasn't going to move or speak up, the other girl did first, "Cecelia Hemminghock, what's yer name."

"F-" the air was getting caught in her lungs, "Fortner Cassidy."

"Speak up; I'm all the way up here."

"Fortner Cassidy," Fortner answered again with a slight nod, "Mam."

"Miss," Cecelia corrected. "That's yer Dad?" 

"Yes, Miss."

"Ain't a harpy."

"No, Miss."

"Stop with the Miss."

"Yes, Mi-" Fortner stopped herself. "'Yes."

"Where's yer Mum?"

"Dead."

"Sorry to hear that," Cecelia answered in the driest technically sympathetic voice she could muster.

"Bad lungs. Happens to a lot of-"

"I'm gonna cut ya off right there," Cecelia swung around the saddle to have both of her legs on the same side but didn't bother hopping off. "I know my Ma wanted me to talk to ya, and if she comes back and I haven't, she's gonna give me a talkin' to."

Fortner didn't cut in the brief pause.

"So, how are ya?"

"Fine," Fortner answered, not looking mostly at the street.

"Fine?" Cecelia repeated. 

Fortner offered a nod back.

"This is yer fine?" Cecelia shook her head, "you look like you're wearing a mask, your arm's in a sling, wing's crooked, and you talk like your the only chicken in a fox house."

Fortner managed a small step back.

"So, are you fine? Or are ya lyin' to me?"

After a moment, Fortner spoke up, "Help."

Cecelia shook her head, "Ma and her ****in' strays."

----
*THE DAY*

The rain over the Allotments hadn't stopped since Tess' announcement, and it was starting to show. At the best of times, Ardakand was precariously positioned on swampland, but as rain poured, it pooled into the streets at low points, pulling mud and everything else with it.

Hemminghock's original invasion of the Allotments was essentially over because their arrival had essentially been the invasion. Golden Guard and battalions struck into the centres of an unsuspecting city had thrown the streets into lockdown well before there had been an organized counterattack.

The Carnival was a fan of disorganized attacks anyway.

In the past hours, the Golden talons of Hemminghock had been squeezing tighter around every corner and bend of the allotments, but it was really two separate things. The talons of Hemminghock were the Golden Guard, the Loyal blades of the Slayer Confessors and the overwhelming Hemminghock regiments themselves. The golden part of the talons was the economic warfare that had started the second Tess had made an offer to the people of the allotments.

At the outset, most of the Allotments had been hesitant to jump away from the Carnival. After all, they'd made a lot of promises of changing the status quo, and they'd been keeping them. The first to move over to Hemminghock were desperate; those with sick families offered a higher wage under the inhuman watch of the Company, but more started to trickle in as the hours dragged on. Some were convinced by seeing a many-handed Golden Guard carrying antlered dissidents within its chest, acting as a mobile gilded cage. More were convinced once they realized that Hemminghock already owned the Allotments.

Had this been Fortner's first Rodeo, she might have been surprised at the Hemminghock tactics, sending native Ardakandians into the Allotments with piles of gold for 'feasts they were throwing for the past several days. Street merchants had been running low, and now that Hemminghock was stopping shipments, they were out of food to sell, with pantries already looking empty for an evening in the pouring rain. Nothing had been stolen or burned; Hemminghock had bought a famine in the Allotments. Sure, it was too early for anyone to truly suffer from it, but many saw the writing on the wall when representatives knocked on their doors offering food just as their children started to ask about it.

Fortner herself had gotten a tip from a local about a small sect of the Carnival planning a counterattack for a rotting hovel in the lower part of the Allotments, just south of the Bridge to Golden Guard territory. This was her third such tip. The first had been a trap, and the second a successful raid. As far as Fortner knew, it was a 50/50 whether the Carnival members in the building were surprised or attempting to surprise her this time.

The marshall wasn't alone because she wasn't stupid enough to open up her back when the Carnival was still unchained. Instead, she was flanked by a mix of Hemminghock imported gunmen and local Ardakandians who had voted to keep their traditional weaponry. They'd be breaking into the building soon enough, but right now, the harpies she'd brought were still checking the nearby rooftops to ensure that they weren't surrounded.

One of the harpies, a close assistant of Fortner's named Elma Cornfeather held up a small glass to reflect firelight toward Fortner. Fortner nodded and then raised a hand to have people move forward.

The smart move would have been to send someone forward to open the door, but Fortner had always led by example, and she'd managed to get herself out of the tangle with the Bloodsworn, only slightly worse for wear. The marshall took several steps forward with her gun at her hip and placed her hand on the door handle.

Deep breath.

Fortner ripped open the door and shot the revolver to shoulder height, cracking off three shots at the first shadow to move within the hovel. Something came flying at her; she flinched to the side and caught the firelit bottle sailing past her head into the street. It shattered on cobblestone and ignited the front of the Hemminghock lines.

A second bottle flew, and Fortner bit down the instincts to dodge, instead trusting her aim the second she saw the firelight. She pulled her trigger and the revolver and bottle cracked. Alcohol mixed with fire splattered on every person, table, chair and wall in the room, stopping just short of Fortner's duster. Blue flame twisted and coiled, revealing the rest of the ambushers and igniting them as it did. The bottles they carried turned into death sentences, and Fortner took three steps out of the building before slamming the door behind her.

The Hemminghock lines were patting down those caught by the flame who were luckily saved from the worst fate of gunpowder igniting because they'd mostly been the Ardakandians with blades in the front. Rain was their ally in this case. Thank the Gods that the Hemminghock Shaman had voted for spectacle.

Fortner flicked open the cylinder of her revolver and started reloading the 5 spent shots. They'd need to touch base back on the Hemminghock lines to get information on the next house, and she'd need to ignore the antlers she swore she saw in every alleyway.



*BEFORE*

Fortner Cassidy's hands were shaking like fall leaves in a dust storm. Behind her, Cecelia Hemminghock stood still, almost bored and a head taller than the girl. For the first time in a week, Fortner could move her arm after a Hemminghock shaman had gotten to it. Now she was using it to hold a gun, a shining revolver that had likely never been fired before handed to her by Cecelia. In the West, children worked to ensure that food was on the table, but this was Fortner's first job doing anything other than ranching. She'd told Cecelia that she was strong, and Cecelia told her to prove it.

Job interview, job, and Fortner hoped liberation.

She'd never held a loaded gun before. Sure she'd gotten her hands on her Dad's personal once or twice or the rifle he kept for the wild hogs, but they'd never been loaded. Fortner wasn't sure if her Dad had just been safe around guns before or just understood that she might be motivated.

The pair was standing outside the hotel door where Mary-Anne had brought Sheriff Cassidy. Cecelia tapped her boot on the ground waiting for Fortner to open the door, but she wasn't doing it. Instead, she watched her reflection in the gun, spinning the cylinder from chamber to chamber, trying to keep her hands from shaking enough to drop the weapon. 

Eventually, Cecelia spoke up, "Girl, I ain't got all day if you wanna follow me out of town."

"Outta town?" Fortner asked. 

"Yeah?" Cecelia asked like it was obvious. 

"But I live here."

"I don't think the Sheriff likes you, hun," Cecelia pointed out, "so you'd be comin' to work for us."

Fortner stopped shaking for a moment to process that idea. When she'd talked to Cecelia earlier, she'd pictured something different. She'd imagined standing up to her Dad like Cecelia'd told her to and then going back to the homestead like nothing had happened. She'd figure out how to care for everything and- Well, it didn't matter; that wasn't what was happening. She was gonna head off with the Hemminghocks now, whatever that meant for her. 

"You gonna open the door, or do I gotta do it?" Cecelia asked. 

"N-No, Miss," Fortner stuttered, taking half a step forward, getting one foot onto the wooden porch; her talons dug a bit into the wood as she did. The shaking came back. How was she gonna open the door? What was she gonna say when she did? She didn't know what she was doing. Fortner only knew that it had to be better than what she _had_ been doing. 

"Alright," Cecelia sighed and took two steps forward, walking by the young harpy and pushing the door open. Like everything in town, the door creaked as it revealed the room beyond. Many-Anne Hamminghock was behind the bar, choosing between a pair of bottles. Sheriff Cassidy was at a table in the middle of the room, halfway into a glass and explaining something that Mary-Anne was obviously not hearing.

Mary-Anne noticed them first and pulled one bottle off the shelf before turning to the girls. 

"Howdy," Cecelia greeted, using one of her wings to nudge Fortner first. Once she'd touched the girl, Fortner took several steps to be ahead of Cecelia in the doorway; unlike Cecelia, her wings were clasped behind her. 

"Fortner, we're talkin'," Sheriff Cassidy began before his eyes flicked down to see the gun in her fingers, "what the hell are you doin'. Give me that-" The Sheriff held out his hand.

Fortner didn't move.

"I am so sorry about this, Mrs. Hemminghock," the Sheriff said as he stood up and started stalking over to Fortner. 

The girl shrank backward but hit Cecelia's chest before she could find comfort in backing down. 

"Gimme the gun," the Sheriff repeated, walking forward again, now almost in arms reach of Fortner. 

"She got words for you," Cecelia said, nudging Fortner with her knee, "and she's got the gun, so you'd best li-"

Fortner snapped up the gun from her side, and with a natural talent, she spoke with bullets. Six, to be precise. 

The town was gonna need a new Sheriff. 


*The Day*

Fortner wasn't much worse for wear when the sun rose. She was going to need a new hat after a piece or flaming barrel hand landed on it during the bombing of the Hemminghock lines. The rain had been a lifesaver; without the sky stifling the burning attention of the Carnival, everything would have been much worse.

As it stood, Fortner was still standing off to the side of a pile of Hemminghock dead as administrative personnel took names off the faces they could identify and took their best guess at people with too little left of them. It wasn't her first time here. 

There had been battles before. Shed missed the massacre at Sethannai, but she'd seen a dozen between home and Ardakand. Hell, this wasn't even the worse she'd seen; in the Grand Scheme of the Hemminghock forces that had come over to the Allotments, the piles of dead weren't even a rounding error. They'd be able to host proper funerals for them without affecting the bottom line. Fortner was going to be at all of them. Ever since she'd been a kid, she'd found the funerals cathartic. Someone was done on this damn plane, and the spirits would take them wherever they pleased. 

She reckoned she'd come back with some scores to settle. Maybe the next few days with the Carnival trying to send her six feet under would send her to the judge, and she'd find out the Bloodsworn were hiring. She'd had a job since she was twelve. Not like she was going to stop working now. 

"There ya are," Cecelia greeted, shielded from the rain by an aide's umbrella. "What're you wastin' time here for?"

"Sayin' Goodbye, I suppose," Fortner answered, frowning at the pile of corpses. She heard wagon wheels somewhere down the street, likely someone bringing over more for identification. 

"They did good work," Cecelia mused.

"Yeah," Fortner answered, letting the word trail off and get swallowed by the sound of rain.

"You did, to, but that's expected."

"Absolutely, Miss," Fortner agreed. Then, just as the wagon arrived with more bodies for the pile, "And what are you doin' here?"

"It's Hemminghock property; I'm takin' a tour," Cecelia paused, "tryin' to make an appearance, pay proper respects to the dead."

As she said that, Fortner glanced back at her boss, but Cecelia was as passive as she always was. Aside from anger, she was impossible to read. She'd deliver a sermon and a baby with the same expression.   Rather than commenting on it, Fortner let the silence pay respect for the dead. Then she felt a hand on her belt, picking the gun out of its holster. 

"You're still using this 'ol thing?" Cecelia asked, turning the red-stained gun over in her hand and picking at the scars in the metal with her talons, "don't want a new one?"

"Nah," Fortner answered before half turning to face Cecelia now that she was holding her gun, "I trust that one."

"You-" Fortner tossed the gun in her hand to flip the handle toward Fortner, "might be a little too sentimental."

"Don't think so-" Fortner grabbed the handle of the gun and, with a casual practiced spin, holstered it. 

"I see it in the eyes," Cecelia pointed at Fortner, "memories ain't good for ya, Fortner," she motioned to the bodies, "after this, there's another job to do, and we can't waste time thinkin' of them."

"Already plannin' the next one?"

"Ain't ya hear?" Cecelia asked, "Saint's fought half the city-"

"I've been busy."

"Then you're hearing it now. Not sure we're gonna have a choice in what's next."

"We'll be ready," Fortner pointed out, turning her attention back to the bodies in the street and trying to remind herself that they were ignorable on the spreadsheet that was her job.

"Never doubted you Sis," Cecelia said, motioning for the man walking with her to move as she started to walk back towards the bridge to the Factory proper.

"Pardon?"

"Y'heard me, it's a Family Company Fortner. Welcome aboard."






Mercantile - Barbarian - Inhuman 

MOR 15

*Spoiler: PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT*
Show



In accordance with our previous statements regardin' the Slayers of the Silent Saints. Representatives and governing members of the following parties are banned from Hemminghock establishments until later notice. 

The Gudite Warband
The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
Legio XXIIX Cerberus

The power to remove these arrangements, this month, is entirely in the hands of the Slayers of the Silent Saints. 

---

Y'all be happy to hear that Hemminghock has removed the blight of the Carnival from most of Ardkand's streets and should have them completely eradicated by the end of the month. As part of this process, Hemminghock is securing the remainder of the Allotments [47] in the coming weeks. Anyone entering that space will be treated as if they attacked Hemminghock territory. 





*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 15*
Show



_The letter is written, and then soaked in blood until a shaman arrives to send it to its destination._

We appreciate you standing by commerce. Nothing pisses us off more than a broken deal.

So here is the deal, we understand that you'll need a foothold in our realm soon. If you want, you can let us know the space and we'll keep clear, maybe even keep other people busy. As thank you for your service last month.




*Spoiler: To the Gudites: MOR 15*
Show



The Slayers can choose to forgive you, yes.

As for the actual space, see our public announcement. If you want to buy the space from us you would need to pay our fees, but we cannot accept payment from you at this time so... best get talkin' to the Slayers.




*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



Your levelheadedness was well considered Witch Doctors. We'll let you know if we need that portal.

You're set to be one of our main clients this month, what do Spiritalists like you need?




*Spoiler: Golden Isles Bid*
Show



Look y'all we can see where this is goin' right? For some ungodly reason our first offer wasn't at the highest they were willin' to pay, so now we're stuck at a rate of half their purse when they waked in askin us to charge em. By the Gods.

Someone bid 1 ECO for 10 MIL and get it over with, y'all make me ****in' sick.





*Spoiler: Golden Guard; MOR 15*
Show



If you'd have us, double our bid from last month. 6 permanent stats of any kind but MOR, 20 MIL in return. 




*Spoiler: To the Heron: MOR 15*
Show



Thank God you're a little more measured than the Hippo would have been if you'd died. Getting tangled in that Slayer business looked Nasty. 

Our wallet is open and competition is down? Are you looking to sell, or maybe you need some of our Shamans to push further into the Spirit world. We'd love to host an adventure oursevles.

*Spoiler: OOC:* 
Show



Willing to pay handsomely for access to your INV and more specifically the Heron for the turn. You'd get all the experience for them but I want to go God shopping.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC*

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Witch Doctors*
Show



To Casey Rice, and the Shadow which envelops her,

A thousand thanks for your willingness to accept our claim to the Sempiterne, and a thousand apologies for the harshness of my manner in reaching out to you. Truly I swear that no ill-will was intended; of the citys princes you may be the most devoted to the common weal. 

But a silver lining to this quarrel. The Gardens roots now press against the lands you have made your own. You have been ill used by the cruel and half-living world. Should you wish it, my cousins would be happy to help you grow. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Basically, offering to make permanent stats for you at a rate of 1 per [3 Eco] or [4 Art, Esp, Inv], to a limit of my capacity. If youre interested? We seem to border each other now, so theres no trade costs
 




*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan! 

Would say you should pay more, really.  Guard duty on merchant ships safe, lazy work. Marble Ward fighting not so much. Still, will accept same rate since we are friends, take coin or let you trade shamans [Inv] for soldiers. Up to you, though Shamans are only good before expeditions leave.

But anyway, wish you to find deal with priests. Would understand why Heron or Witch Doctors want them dead, but not sure what point of war is for you or Legions. There are better things in city to fight, yes? If you do not just want priests dead, then would offer to try and hold ceasfire talks, maybe? 

-Cousin Arsat 



*Spoiler: Slayers*
Show



Oh Friends of the Spider,

Apologies are due for our part in what you have suffered this past month. Though not, apparently, for a failure to trust the word of the Legions. Given your silence these past months, my cousins have been forced to seek security from the arms of others, and the Gudites were the most willing among them. Rejecting a request for simple passage through our lands as we so relied upon them to protect the Bloom seemed unwise, though we did no more than that. 

But the injuries done to you are a tragedy, and not even done by those who you have wounded in turn. If you believe it would be helpful, it would be my Cousins pleasure to help mediate a ceasefire. 

It is an empty promise, unless the Legion or Gudites make their peace with you and allow my cousins through, or you spare the effort to chart a path through the shadows. But if a way is cleared, you have my oath that you will be given [1 permanent morale (or other stat if you want it)] as apology and reconstruction aid, as well as whatever other trade you might desire.

-Cousin Hylah

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: The Fuxi Clan (Morale 11)*
Show

Greetings,

We have not had much interaction in the past, but in my sojourns in the spirit realm I encountered a most disturbing god. A manifestation of the void, that I would like no part of. I have heard that your progenitor feeds on such spirits and would be willing to trade knowledge of its location for the aid of your people.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

*Nightmaker, Eye of the Void*
*Spoiler*
Show




 Legend: Before the first gods, the shapers and the chthonians, fashioned the world, there was already chaos, the void, from which they had been born. And when the aeons have passed, the works of the gods will crumble, as the works of mortals must, and all will return to the void. No priest dares worship the void, if it even has a name. There are claims, amongst the forbidden grimoires, that it has granted powers to some mad worshippers, but the inquisition strenuously denies any such attempt has ever happened.   

Offering: 1 permanent stat point per turn, which falls to dust. 

Blessing: designate a single district. It becomes the eye of the void, from which it will spread. At first, eternal darkness falls over the district, and anyone remaining feels increasingly uneasy. The faction controlling the district, if there is one, loses 1 permanent morale immediately. At this point, the eye can be closed by an investment of 5 t.inv or t.art, though this cost increases by 2 every turn. At the end of turn, a rift opens in the territory, and all inhabitants that have not fled begin to mutate or crumble to dust. The owner of the district loses control over it and any stats conquering that district originally produced. From there, any action that takes place along a route through the district suffers 1 permanent stat of attrition. Additionally, every midturn, the darkness spreads to a random district, connected to one already under the influence of the void.



*Spoiler: The Legio Cerberus (Morale 11)*
Show

Legate,

First I would say that I do not appreciate my men being used in ways that I have not agreed to. I cannot say that I regret seeing the Slayers attacked, but that was not the purpose I thought you would lead them for.

That said I have a few propositions for you this month. First are you interested in having your invokers delve with me again? And second if you have seen the offer made by the priests of the city I would like to pursue it. Together we likely stand a better chance of selecting the next patron god of the city than alone.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh (Morale 11)*
Show

Cousin Arsat,

Our deal last month was greatly beneficial to me. I am not sure if I will have the funds to pursue it again this turn, but then that is largely dependent on your second offer. The terms are agreeable to me, but the Hemminghock family has approached me with a similar offer. I think it might be wise to discuss this in a group to see if we might come to some larger agreement. And if not then I am still partial to your terms. I invite you to send someone to the palace to discuss matters.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family (Morale 11)*
Show

I do expect to do some trading with you this month, but the balance of trade is always complicated and I am still calculating my exact needs. On the matter of gods however I will note that the Gardeners have approached me with a very similar offer. I know you are refusing to trade with them, but perhaps you will trade with me instead. I invite you to send someone to the palace to discuss matters.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Gardeners and Hemminghock (Morale 11)*
Show

Greetings Friends,

Both of you have offered to hire my invokers this month for an expedition into the deepest reaches of the spirit realm. However with the danger of the wild hunt ever lurking I propose that we would be better together than apart. I have noted that you both seek different treasures in the underworld so I feel this should be satisfactory for us all.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The deal
1. I am willing to hire out up to 13 Inv at a one to one ratio for mor or art.
2. I am willing to hire Minoo herself out for 15 mor or art.
3. I have protections in place against dangers on the delve. For the size of the expedition this is turning into it wouldn't cover everything, but it would be an additional safeguard.
4. I will be the one to initiate the delve and we split all minor treasures proportional to our respective investments.
5. We come to an equitable agreement on the split of major artifacts/gods/nexuses. The amount each party gets is also proportional to their investment, but who exactly gets what is open to negotiation.
5a. The Gardeners get first dibs on Nexuses.
5b. The Hemminghock get first dibs on Gods.
6. Any additional losses to me are covered by the other parties proportional to their investment.

I know that we could all delve on our own, but the benefit for all of us is that the more shots we take at a major loot slot the more likely it is that something we actually want will come up.

I am also currently discussing with the GM whether there might be a way to mitigate the increased dangers for a large enough expedition. Not sure if anything will come of it, but we'll see.

Edit: It turns out you can guard delving expeditions. So another reason we should team up and make that more effective.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  House Hemminghock Mor 6*
Show



Fellow Business People, 

I have a proposal for you.  I am among the least of the Loa, but I am uniquely charged to act as a mediator with outsiders.  In light of the new search for religious clarity in these troubled times, my perview is engaged.

Anyway,  I have a bargain to offer you.  Support our bid to make Voodoun the new state religion,  and you can name the priestess and have them serve you foremost.

The Page, penned by Their Vessel, Percival Coffee

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Espionage defense 12
Rep Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Slayers of the silent Saints*
Show

Most respected Slayer-Confessor Vorin,

I wouldn't go against my teachings, but there is room for interpretation, far as I see, Invincibility is impossible, searched for mostly by those of the martial bent and theoretically fine, immortality is practically a curse, keeping you from Ase until a spear cures it, both together would be an affront... regardless of how the Hippo's passing may have affected some.

I think you are much too harsh against us, and much too lenient with the legions.

We warned you with time of what punishment may come from the Hippo's unrepentant murder and even kept our punitive expedition mostly between your slayers, my warriors and merchantile factions (who I wouldn't deceive about troop deployments) _precisely_ to keep those vultures of "law and order" from you, sadly with only partial success, but you are suredly keen enough to see that all a warning to the world would have done is concentrate their forces further.*

You have clearly fallen for the legion's propaganda and I don't blame you, I too was a lap dog of old doctrines back home, until I snarled at injustice and was cast out. The Legions here are passive and beloved because they are considered a feature from their old age, anyone who dares rise against them is so far into "other" in the common citizen's mind that they care nothing for what dead may fall upon them. 

The legions in the colonies, in Rialta, were surrounded by this others on all sides, by good people trying to make a living but speaking their own tongues, like the countryside folk you changed for courtly politics, and their tactics were... well, you just got a taste of what dissent brings, lucky for you their blades were dull and they ignored my own.

So I advice, pick us, who at the very least spare worthy challengers, invite the treacherous Legions, turn your blade on them and we'll consider leaving before we have the assurances the White Snake gave us.

Gulldr's Warmth,
Daghir, The Wolf.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Counter proposal, after midturn tell the legions talks fell down between us and you'll let them come in at 0 mor cost but that they should come prepared to fight me for the territories anyway (which is what would happen if your threat actually went through, is not like they just get to pass me by, that comes before you close or open the gates). I will send every piece of mil I can get my hands on for an active defense of your territory, and some esp to help your alfa strike against the Shaitan. 

as a trade off you get the Clan Fuxi deal (even though your position is quite different):
alliance this turn (you can use 5 mor since you won't be needing it this turn)
I keep your territory until next turn, where I return it (or find you some new territory and compensation, I can benefit a lot from having territory in a new ward as my spread may have clued you to).

*Just in case you don't know what the vulture talk is all about, Cerberus sent one army, presumably of equal size to the others, to the territory I took (something which presumably you would notice so I'm comfortable reminding you here), if I went declaring wars and arranging taken territories with them you'd be out or nomad already.





*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

Cousin Arsat,

We appreciate the terms cousin, and as soon as we get words from the Snakes we'll get back to you, matters military are no longer our own, but such was the price of peace.

As far as peace goes, I understand your reluctance, spears would be at their best with their shaft turned into a plow's handle, but they are either all turned at the same time or someone else has all the spears to do with as they will, the Slayers had all their spears against throats all over the city, you see how they threatened and killed, it is our hope they can be turned to plows or at least away from those like you, who started with plows and grew spears from the earth out of need.

Ase's longing,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, let me see how some pre-midturn talks go and I can buy 0 to lots (though probably in the 2-4 range unless they go terribly)



*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show

Hail honoured Fuxi,

The Lady performed admirably, and we are sure the lack of a Slayer will do wonders for our negotiating position. If you have any needs we can help with please let us know.

As for our own needs, the eye of heaven has been consecrated to Gulldr and the Pantheon, in which some of our own, although not your kin by blood, now leave idols of Fuxi. We wish to have the city recognized out gods as higher than the sky, and Solyom and his retinue have been very clear, they are at your complete disposal if you would help us achieve it.

The pantheon's eye,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

New deal, Solyom (level 3 INV)(The Shaman's bells (yes, I got them) +1 inv item) and 4 inv to help you delve (11 total so you can hit 30 floors), so long as you put half again as much (so 17, rounding up) into my bid for control of the temple (which we can do since we are allies). The disparity is because you can use whatever stats you have no use of for that, like mor because I'm the big target of our pairing, or mil, because, you know. 

If somehow the bid fails we can figure something out. Let me know what you think.





*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family company*
Show

I'm actually glad you won't go back on your word, the legion's treachery is just par for the course but I have come to expect honesty from the family,

Just as a tip, because provoking that embargo wasn't personal on our side, and for your future judgement: Slayer-confessor Juris is dead, Gulldr's Warmth was too hot for the immortal slayer it seems.

Wouldn't advice calling for Slayer blood just yet either, I believe they can stil be kept away from their worst instincts.

Gulldr's Might,
Solyom, Leviatan.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan

*
  


*Spoiler:  To Hemminghock Family Company - Morale 16*
Show



A Shaitan slinks out of the shadows an hour later, lured by the spilling of blood more than anything else. It stretches massive white wings - three sets of them - and around it the weak-willed find themselves repeating words, blood pouring out their ears. They will recover, in time. It matters not. 

*WE WILL NOT TELL YOU WHERE WE GO. IT IS TOO IMPORTANT. 

YOU WISH TO AID US? WE LAND THE HAMMER-BLOW. WE AVENGE OURSELVES AGAINST THOSE THAT HAVE THOUGHT TO CHASE US FROM ARDAKAND. PROVIDE US AMMUNITION AND A MEANS TO GET IT TO OUR TARGETS, AND BE REWARDED.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



They won't say where they're going in a public chat, but they need a *lot* of stats for it. If you can make a portal to them - or get the Witch-doctors to open a portal for you - they will trade you at Eco and Morale at a 3:1 ratio for Inv, Esp, Art, or Mil. They have 23 Mor + Eco (16/7), so they will trade up to 22 of those for 8 points of stats that can be used in an offensive action. 

This has to be traded at midturn. The Shaitan will not risk betrayal when so much rides on this attack. Your reputation is irrelevant; too much is on the line.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Heron: MOR 15*
Show



We love a loophole, working with them through you ain't off the table based on what we promised 

As for coming to the Palace, I can send some men over with notes, but all three of us Sisters are too valuable to day to day operations to commit to a meeting like that. If it's something you want in the future, then we can look into hiring someone for the matter. 

OOC: No private meeting, Tier 2 ECOs are needed 




*Spoiler: To the Gardeners and Heron: MOR 15*
Show



We ain't opposed to this arrangement, but how much ground do we think we're covering? It's a heavy investment. 

OOC: How many floors is the baseline here if we just hired you and didn't send anything ourselves?




*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 15*
Show



Welp, don't every legend have an outlaw dealing with the devil?


We'll be sending guns, don't wanna think about what you'll do with em, but it's for a future of Ardakand where the Hemminghock name is in charge. 

OOC: All MIL, 8 points. Expect it at midturn. 



*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



Well, we ain't been much for religion before but havin' the church in your ear is somethin we just can't pass up. 

What's the ante on this proposal? 

OOC: What are you paying in, as far as I can tell it's one stat, correct?




*Spoiler: To the Gudites; MOR 15*
Show



Hey, we were asked for that embargo in exchange for the forces we used to take down the Carnival, we ain't upset about y'all choosing some martial business over ours. Look our fer your own.

Thanks for the advice on the Slayer Confessor, but we also have no reason to go ridin' against the Slayers. Far as we can tell they've been consistent with their targets and we ain't about to become immortal anytime soon. 

Plus, as a fellow man of the outlands, y'all should understand that the more different skins there is in the game, the harder it is for everyone to count cards. 




*Spoiler: To the 20th Legion: MOR 15*
Show



Mind givin up a few details about what your plans are with the Nexus? We're happy to provide as much as you need for your project considerin' we get the benefits.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Gardeners and Hemminghock (Morale 11)*
Show


OOC: I just meant a regular meeting anyway. Not actually a VIP thing.

Basically I can delve two floors just by myself. If either of you send more Inv we can probably crack 3 floors pretty easily. I am also in favor of poking a few other people. The more people we get involved the more floors we can delve and the more we can spread the load of mil escorts.

For the record I did 2 floors last turn, and I would have lost 3 stats, but my protections stopped it. No idea how much worse the wild hunt is going to make it, but probably somewhere between 50-100% more dangerous. So maybe 2-3 stats per floor. Personally losing some Inv is no big deal, but I really don't want Minoo getting injured if I can help it. Losing a VIP for a turn hurts.

Which is why I am asking for the extra protection/guarantee for stat losses. If I delve by myself I can protect myself pretty well, but hitting that second or third floor while the wild hunt is active increases the risk beyond what I can protect against.

In exchange for the consolidation you both get more chances at a floor actually giving what you want, and the benefit of my built in loss protection. Which even if it probably won't cover everything will still help.

Edit: From further discussion with the GM I am in fact an expert on delving dangers, and can thus give you both solid numbers. The Wild Hunt will double the chance of dangers happening, but I can protect the expedition with an expenditure of 1 mil per 5 inv. Which I think is well worth it.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  House Hemminghock, OoC, Mor 6*
Show


We will pledge 4 ESP and 10 Econ.  The blurb said "all stats accepted." It would be fluffed as rarities and votive offerings.  If I can only pledge one kind of stat, then just the Econ.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

*Espionage defense 12
Reputation: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Slayers of the Silent Saints*
Show

As an adendum to our previous talks, it would help us greatly if you asked the Hemminghock matriarchs to drop the embargo _before_ any mustering is called for we have designs for the Carnival's lands.

Destia's bounty,
Daghir, The Wolf



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the flesh*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

can do 4 inv for 4 mil, unless you need it to be a flat 10 to compete with the merchants? in which case, can't really do that  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler:  Heron and Gardeners: MOR 15*
Show



We have 11 INV to send, and we can provide 6 mil for protection of the expedition. 





*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



We would be able to commit up to 15 MOR to the chase in exchange for the ear of the priest should you win.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC*

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Heron and Hemminghock*
Show



We can provide only 3 Inv ourselves, with a slight chance of more if the Witch Doctors or Gudites reply to our offers before the expedition leaves. The intention was to hire as much Inv as the Heron is willing to offer for [Mor, Art, Mil, or Eco]. Ideally at least 12 points (6 Mor, 6 Art, ideal world), but with little upper limit. 

Whatever the total is, we can probably contribute mil to cover any remainder not protected by the Hemminghock escort, and swear to recreat any destroyed stats suffered by the Heron (though if its more than 3-4 this may take multiple turns)

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Gardeners and Hemminghock (Morale 11)*
Show

Excellent, 

I will happy offer the services of my invokers to the Gardeners (13 Inv for 13 Art/Mor in any combination). However I note that with all these contributions we are very close to finding another major conflux of activity in the delve. Would either of you mind if I asked the Legate of the Cerberus to contribute.

I know they would have enough to push for the next landmark in the spirit world.

Alternatively if you wish to not share with another party I could bolster our invokers from other sources, though it would be less efficient. And I would ask for some additional recompense.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We'd need about 5 Inv more to hit the forty mark and the fourth floor. We could invite someone else or pony up other stats at the 2:1 ratio. Or just do three floors and call it good.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Spoiler: Heron and Hemminghock*
Show



[6 Mor] and [7 Art] then. 

I've no objection to inviting the Legion, beyond whether they will respond in time.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors; MOR 15*
Show



We request that you use your portal for us this season. We shall be using it for a trade with another faction which we would prefer to keep under wraps. 

Additionally, we have a need for as much INV as you can send. We can provide 1 perm MIL for each 4 tINV you can send this midturn to be used delving. 





*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 15*
Show



Expect our payment 





*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo: MOR 15*
Show



We are sending additional forces up to as much as the Witch Doctors are willing to send in exchange for our services. 

This should be the beginning of an extremely profitable relationship for the mercenaries of the city.





*Spoiler: MIDTURN: GM ONLY*
Show



Paying 3 temp Eco for LORD BUSINESS

Spending 2 Temp Eco and 1 temp MIL to maintain the Bull's Domain 

----

Sending 10 INV + 6 MIL + Any INV the Witch Doctors send to Heron and Hippo to march them into the spirit realm. 

Making a Portal to the Bloodsworn using the Witch Doctor's LTP for trade with them. Sending the Bloodsworn 8 POINTS of MIL through that portal.

Bidding 15 MOR to support the Witch Doctor's bid for the God. 








As a reminder to those who might have designs, the Allotments were already claimed by Hemminghock and taking that territory will be an act of war.

Thank you, 

Cecelia Hemminghock

----------


## Eldan

*The Legio Minotaurus* [6]

To the Gardeners

*Spoiler*
Show


Greetings, architect of the flesh

It is strange. We feel that we _should_ be able to unlock the potential of the nexuses. We have been gracioiusly allowed to visit several of them over the last weeks  and it is exactly as the grand theories predict: part of the monumental energies that flowed through them at the time of Creation still remains, locked away behidn them. But we are unable to access more than a tiny fraction of them, and we don't know why. Some element is missing, and we can't figure out what it is.
However, we also have a warning. The spirit world is not as it should be. Power is building, like a storm, or a wave about to break. Measurements of all three nexuses we have visited confirm that their power output is fluctuating and the balance between them may be at a tipping point. A violent change is coming to the spirit world around Ardakand, and it may be too late to prepare." 



To Hemminghock
*Spoiler*
Show

We are studying the nature of the nexuses. For all that we can tell, they have two functions. On the one hand, they are anchor points, for the entire aether. Six points, that define the shape of the world. On the other hand, we are quite certain they are also energy reservoirs. The first acts of creation were focused through them, and some of that power should still linger. It should be possible to tap into them, but it seems we are missing some element, becaus so far, after studying several nexuses, it eludes us, still.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC*

*MORALE 12*

*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



4 for 4 works!




*Spoiler: Heron and Hemminghock*
Show



Excellent news! I can actually commit [7 Inv], not just [3]. So together with the amount I'm hiring off the heron that takes my stake to [20], I believe? 




*Spoiler: Golden Isles Bid*
Show



Do to limited capacity we will unfortunately have to increase our bid price to [10 Eco for 9 Mil]




*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show

 

Sending 3 Inv and 4 Inv from the Gudites delving in the extravagant expedition organized and led by the Heron. 

Spending [10 Art] to utilize my access to the Heart of the Hedge to path-find and ease the way of that grand expedition, hopefully guaranteeing they find at least one Nexus in their search [the Artifice one, if dreams are coming true]. 

Spending 1 Esp, 1 Art on my pact with the Mothergreen.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Midturn, subject to public audit as per the request of the Shaitan*
Show



*Spoiler:  stats and VIPs, private*
Show


6 mil
10 Econ 
4 Esp
4 Art 
9 Inv 
6 mor 

VIPs

The Trickster (morale) level 2
 7/20 (no stats spent)

The Baron (econ) (level 3)
  19/30 (no stats spent)

The Lady (inv) level 0-> level 1
 5/10(5 misc spent)

The Page (mor) level 1
0/10


Midturn actions->

Bid 10 Econ, 4 Esp on making Voodoun the state religion.  If this bid is successful, and they help as promised,  House Hemminghock will receive the VIP reward, all other decisions and rewards will be mine.

_All should respect the Loa, to prove it, we make a showing of esoterica and wealth as a demonstration of what fealty yields._


The Page (Mor 1), The Lady (Inv 1), 6 mil and 4 art are committed to delving.  The fee is paid to The Hedge-Keeper in the form of Art.  This is the equivalent of at least 10 levels, meeting the requirements of the Shaitan for a reward. Although their motives are inscrutable,  I was going to do it anyway.

_As always, The Witch-Doctors seek fortune in the beyond.  This time,  outsiders offered to pay to see us in action._


House Hemminghock is given 5 inv in trade  and an additional portal to use as they see fit as recompense for the trouble they went to last turn. (9 inv spent)

_ We pay our debts and love our business._ 

As a show of good faith, no factions will be intercepted by the Hedge-Keeper this round.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

*The Bloodsworn Shaitan*



*Spoiler: Midturn - GM Only*
Show

*DROWN IT IN BLOOD.*

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio Cerberus
Morale 14*

Midturn
*Spoiler*
Show

Legate Orbei goes to the Stormweaver once again, naming Merchants Isle, Guild Ward, and Outworks for Storms.

Offer 12 Mil, 4 Esp for the Temple Bid



_OOC: I'll get all appropriate responses up later, and pick up properly after midturn, apologies for my sulky silence :P_

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Midturn (GM)*
Show

Minoo goes delving along with 13 Inv the 7 Inv from the Gardeners, 11 Inv from Hemminghock, and whatever extra the witch doctors sent them. I believe Hemminghock is sending 6 mil which I can use to guard the expedition, but if not then I'll use my own mil to make up the difference. Plus 2 mil from me.

Lagamal Pact: 1 banked Eco
Kives Pact: 1 Eco, 1 Mor
Aq Bars Pact: 1 Eco, 1 Mor, 1 Art

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband
*Espionage defense 12
Reputation: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show


*Trades:* Sending Solyom, Leviatan (lvl 3 Inv VIP), The shaman's bells (+1 inv item) and 4 inv to Clan Fuxi for delving.

Sending 4 inv to the Gardeners of the inmortal flesh for delving.

*Abilities:*
Using the Crows Ruin sifting to learn about the Legion invasion of the Slayer territory I now control.

*Gods:
**Chouvrian, Kindly Father Death (1 mor, 1 esp)
*Crow (1 eco and 1 art)
*Eldest earth (The Gudites are lethargic)
*Manat, the Immaculate queen (Paid in victory)
*Suroch the Devourer (Paid with victory)

*On my highway to hell:*

Clan Fuxi is to invest 17 stats on the Gudite bid, supported by 5 mor, 2 eco, 6 art (totalling 30 stat points)(from the tablet) (I'm seeing my part in this as offering from the faithful, specially converted locals, as more... expensive "offerings" to key priests and as a leg up by raising a new temple, with geomantic magics tying it to the land)  and the Gudite bid is simple: look around, you are holy men, and you can surely feel their presence, Gulldr and the pantheon are already here, the smartest of your gods submit to them already, the most dangerous of their ilk: Devourer, Queen, white snake are kept in check only by Gulldr's might, we seek not steal usurp your faith imperials, the sky indifferent is up there for you to see, but Gulldr is here for you as well.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

Every year, Chiang-Hue had made the pilgrimage to the Shrine of Woodland Serenity on the anniversary of his wifes passing. Twenty-six years now. The aging ascetic  a native of Coralward  had kept up his tradition through famine, disease, illness and injury. His friends had begged him to abstain, but he would be damned if something as trivial as the Emperors death and civil war in Ardakand would keep him from honouring the time he spent with his beloved.

He was beginning to regret that decision.

The first major obstacle had been the path to the spirit world. Normally, he had begun his pilgrimage by making his way to the Eye of Heaven, where the barriers between the worlds were thin and  with the aid of the priests  one could slip between realms without too much difficulty. But the Eye of Heaven was desecrated, and he doubted the Gudites who had claimed it would grant his request for passage. And his fallback, the Pantheon, had been utterly destroyed, and holy power it once held eradicated. Desperate, he had paid a Witch-Doctor a kings ransom to open the way.

Normally, once crossing, he would find himself wandering alongside a beautiful azure stream, surrounded by rolling silver grass and trees of pure jade. He knew, as most who entered the world beyond worlds, that it was largely a construct of belief, defined by those who visit it and those who revere the spirits from the mortal world. Usually, that knowledge was comforting, as it represented a shared belief in tranquility and peace in an increasingly crowded city. But now, he found himself wandering along a blood-red river, with grey fog choking the banks. This was new. Chiang-Hue was a man who valued tradition; this was unsettling.

Nervous, the old man pressed on. He fixed the Shrine of Woodland Serenity in his mind, picturing the temple nestled in a lush forest valley, cared for by the spirits of those who valued comfort and tranquility over the blessed sleep of the weary. Yes, the path would be long and winding, but here in the spirit world Chiang-Hue found that his aches and fatigue melted away, symptoms of his physical weaknesses that found no foothold here in the world beyond worlds. He would find the way to the Shrine, he would treat with the spirit-keepers and fellow pilgrims, and he would honour his love and return to the mortal world pure and spiritually balanced.

Then he heard the first scream. A piercing, agonized sound emerged from the fog to his right, no more than thirty paces away. Chiang-Hue flinched, peering into the fog  was it his imagination, or was the mist darker than it was minutes ago? He stilled, holding his breath, trying not to make a noise. While the spirit world was sometimes dangerous, this close to the Shrine there should be nothing to fear.  Then, as minutes passed and nothing else happened, he gathered his courage and called out, Hello?

No response.

Unnerved, Chiang-Hue resumed his pace. The mercenary Witch-Doctor had clearly been less proficient than the priests of the Eye had been, and he was simply further down the river from the temple than he had previously been. He would be fine, he simply had to keep walking., and he would reach his destination.

Then, not more than a dozen paces to his right, another cry of anguish. *Help me please oh gods please no dont*-  then the rasp of steel on steel and the scream was reduced to a choked gurgle.

Chiang-Hue had thought himself to be a kind and brave man, the kind who would risk danger to help another. He was wrong. Panicked, he fled down the banks of the river as fast as his legs would carry him. Was the river growing lighter in colour? Was he close? Oh gods above, please let him be close.

Then, to his right, the fog  now almost jet-black  parted, and Chiang-Hue got a glimpse of something huge, hunched, cloaked, with glowing red eyes and an axe almost larger than he was. Now he too screamed, and ran as fast as he could manage, the creature immediately swallowed by the fog. But not gone. Just hidden. He had to reach safety.

He made it maybe a hundred paces before he tripped over the corpse. As he scrambled back to his feet, he made the mistake of looking at the object that had sent his sprawling. It had once been a pilgrim like him, based on the torn and shredded robe, but it was now nothing more than a flayed and headless body, its blood leeching down into the river. Chiang-Hue wisely resumed screaming and continued his frantic scramble towards what he could only pray was the Shrine of Woodland Serenity.

As he ran, lungs burning, tears streaming down his face, he could hear heavy footsteps from behind him, slowly gaining on him. He willed himself to run faster as the monster gained on him, its footfalls getting closer and closer, and he could hear the low rumble of its laughter as it hunted him. All around him, sickly-green trees were broken and twisted and he could almost hear the raspy breath of the creature a few paces behind him  but the mist seemed to be lightening. Up ahead, he could see light  was that laughter  just a little further  please gods above he was so close 

And then he was through. The mist pulled back, revealing a cerulean sky filled with stars and the Shrine of Woodland Serenity, its lantern-wards burning bright, filled with spirit-keepers and the sound of laughter. The woodland valley was safe, peaceful, and offered him protections from the horrors behind.

He collapsed to the ground, sobbing, as the spirit-keepers looked at him with confusion. One of them brought a leather pelt and wrapped it around him, and Chiang-Hue could do nothing but shake and weep. He was safe. Gods above, he was safe. Whatever monster had hunted him could not penetrate the wards. He would rest, and the spirit-keepers would guide him to safety.

And then  and then  mocking laughter rising from the shine. The world lurched around him, and he saw things as they truly were.

The Shrine of Woodland Serenity had been destroyed. Smoke rose from the rubble, and the spirit-keepers were nowhere to be seen. Bodies of other pilgrims and residents littered the grounds, blood soaked into the once-sacred ground, entrails and other gore all around him. The blanket that he had been draped with was human skin, taken from one of his fellow seekers of serenity.

And closing in around him, a circle of what Chiang-Hue could only describe as demons. Some were dark, cloaked figures, with wings of alabaster and innocuous walking staves. Others were dressed as holy warriors, armored and righteous, but at this distance he could see the blood leaking between every seam. One of them  a dark, hooded figure carrying an axe, the same monster that had pursued him  spread six pure white wings behind it as it approached, the sinister laughter growing with every step.

Chiang-Hue had been betrayed. There was no safety. There was no serenity. There was no shrine, not anymore. The axe fell, and there was only death.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show


Paying my fees, 3 econ and 1 art

Attempting to buy 100 handed ones way into being the patron of the city: 
2 esp, 4 econ, 12 morale, 3 inv all spent to make sure they Hundred Handed One wins. Everything from bribes to religious investigations into the importance of the Hundred Handed in forming the empire to insulting the competition. The Golden Guards do it all but their biggest promise is to protect the priests, after all the murder of the last priests is why they now get the chance.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 7
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*

*Spoiler: Heron*
Show

Greetings Great Heron,

The Clan has long admired your ability to traverse through the spirit wilds with skill and poise. If this were another time we would have enjoyed exchanging tips.

However regarding your offer we are most enthused. The nessesity of removing dangerous gods was the Clan and Fuxis responsibility for a long time under the old empire. We would be willing to pay with those resources. Enough for a month's gathering at least. We shall determine the exact amount at months end.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I will 100% take that sweet god off your hands. 10 stats of those you listed for the god. The exact stats depend on how the midturn pans out. I'lllet you know.




*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings Wolven Neighbers,

Your idea is a novel one. Elevating a local god to the city Pantheon would be a curious experiment I think best suited for your own gods indeed. The benefits would aid you greatly. Let us know how the god changes after the fact we are very curious.

Your deal is very reasonable and we agree to your offer. It is most fair. We shall send a mix of stats to you for use in your bid in return for your priests and sages of the warcamp.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Deal! Sending the 17 stats for your equivalent of 11.




*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

Greetings,

We would have you bear witness to the abikity of the clan this month. We shall delve within the spiritnworld like no other has done since the fall of the Empire.



*Spoiler: Midturn(GM)*
Show

*Spoiler: No Spying!*
Show

Clan Fuxi sends Lady Tamachi (Tier 3 Inv) with her powerful items (+1 Inv), the newly exorcised Borte Saran (Tier 2 Inv), and all their priests and sages (8 Inv). They are accompanied by their erstwhile allies from the Gudites Solyom (Tier 3 Inv) with the Shamans Bells(+1 Inv) and their Warlike Priests (4 Inv). Clearing 30 Floors. Yusamta lowers risk delving.

As allies to the Gudites sending 9 Mor, 6 Esp, 1 Eco, and 1 Mil to the Pantheon on behalf of the Gudite bid.

Recieve 2 random t.stats. Pay 1 Inv and 1 Mor for Yusamta.

Please post Midturn results at 7 Mor for sandbagging purposes

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

Hadnialla had never seen anything like this. Shed been a Spirit Warden for more than a decade, ever since leaving the Imperial Ranger Corps, dedicated to protecting the spirit world from threats internal and external. She took her job seriously, so when shed heard reports of minor gods  one of Bells, and another of Medicine  that were unaccounted for, she had raced off into the Spirit World in search of answers. But now, staring at the blackened, charred tower that had once been the home of Vrandil, God of Bells and Merriment, she had more questions than ever.

First, what had happened here? Tt looked as if multiple fires had raged all around Vrandils once-lively domain. The grassland around the tower had been scorched and the marble that made up her belltower had clearly been burned by incredibly intense flames, judging from the scale of the damage. She scanned the damage, taking it in, looking for clues  if it had been a battle, it had been one the minor god had been ill-prepared for. Whatever defenses Vrandil had mustered had done nothing to contain the blaze.

Second, why Vrandil? As Hadnialla picked her way through the rubble, approaching the tower, she considered who could possibly have a grudge against the jovial god, who blessed festivals and brought joy to all. Vrandil was a threat to no one.

And most importantly  who, or what, had done this? Hadnialla stood in the charred tower, now leaning perilously towards its side, and wondered who could have mustered enough power to summon the inferno that had undoubtedly slain the god. But she found nothing to answer this  the flames had destroyed any chances of finding Vrandils attacker. She would have to investigate the second murder. Grimly, she left the tower, summoning a small portal to the domain of the second minor deity  Chokravash, God of Poisons and Medicine.

------

When Hadnialla emerged from the portal, she found much the same  the wreckage of Chokravashs wooden shrine, set in spirirtual marshlands, was still smoldering. The remains of fires raged, igniting peat moss, and she had no doubt that the minor god who had once lived here had met a similar fate to poor Vrandil.

This time, as she picked her way through the flaming wreckage, her hunt for clues was more fruitful. An enormous hoofprint, twice as wide as she was tall, still burning at the edges. Grim, she ran through her mental catalogue of gods  and came to a worrying conclusion.
Why had Ruairidh, Greater God of Wildfire, done this?  

-------

Hours later, Hadnialla sat at her campfire, watching the flames uneasily. It made no sense. Ruairidh was not a kind god. It was callous, cruel, destructive, but it wasnt _evil_. It was an incarnation of change, though a violent one. It represented the cleansing and destructive power of fire, a natural cycle, a balance that was painful but ultimately necessary. Ruairidh destroyed, but only to watch new growth sprout from the ashes. It wouldnt attack two minor gods that posed no threat to it without cause. What possible explanation could there be for its behaviour?

There were rumours that the Carnival had made a pact with Ruairidh  could it be possible that it was lashing out due to losing so many followers at once? But that made little sense. Ruairidh thrived on change  it would see losing followers as an opportunity for others to flourish in its wake.

She stood, uneasy, restless. There was only one way to find answers. She would venture into the burning heart of the forest, to the domain of the Wildfire.

-------

It was a grueling trek. Ruairidhs home was not the accessible sort  none of the domains of the Wild gods were, by design  but to reach the Seeds of Flame, Hadnialla would have to spend days using her limited magical abilities (bolstered by Spirit Warden artifacts, handed down through generations of volunteers) opening portals from within the spirit world to other locations. Maps would be useless  in the spirit world, everything was shaped by faith. If she wanted to arrive at her destination, she would. It was only a question of _when_.

The portals helped with that, thankfully, though it was still arduous work through dense, unexplored forest. Though she would never admit it, Hadnialla prayed desperately for another eclipse. Where were the once-in-a-lifetime convergences of the mortal and divine realms when you needed them?

But eventually, after days of travel, she arrived, bruised and scratched but undeterred. She stood on the edge of what would normally be a constantly-evolving grove of dense forest  entire cycles of growth and wildfire that would repeat instantly. She had been prepared to weave her way through flames and explosive vegetation to reach the enormous God of Wildfire  and possibly face the wrath of an angry deity of destruction.

What she wasnt prepared for was. ash. No forest. No fire. No change, no growth, no rebirth. Just the aftermath of a raging forest fire, and a few scattered, immolated corpses.

What had happened here? It looked abandoned. What could have possibly disrupted a Gods mandate in the heart of its domain, even one with comparatively few followers in the mortal world?

She examined the bodies but found no significant clues waiting to be discovered. Only char-blackened bones remained. But in looking around the clearing, she discovered something far more interesting  and disturbing. Swords dropped at the edge of the clearing, twisted lengths of metal with spikes jutting haphazardly from the hilt  just as likely to stab the wielder as much as an opponent. Sigils carved into the edge of the clearing, melted but still humming with faint profane power. Caltrops, twisted hunks of steel, charred almost beyond recognition. And most importantly, a bloody length of wire, 30 feet long and covered in iron spikes, half-melted.

Ruairidh had be tortured, its domain desecrated. She reeled at the explanation, collapsing in a daze as she tried to rush through the implications. A god had been tortured. It was impossible. The sheer audacity.

This was Shaitan work. Everyone knew they had fled the city proper into the spirit world, pursued by the Legion, to prepare for their next assault on Ardakand. But this this was insanity. What were they doing? What were they possibly hoping to accomplish?

She wouldnt find anything else here. There must be a trail. Hadnialla would find it  and with it, answers.

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

Bataar was a grossly wealthy man. But, like all rich men, he dreamed of being even wealthier.

He was a merchant by trade, supplying iron and steel to blacksmiths. A noble enough trade, but one that had seen his fortunes rise while entire districts were devastated around him. The demand for weapons had never been higher, which meant that the demand for the metals necessary to make them had skyrocketed. Hed made several small fortunes in the months since the Emperors death, and he was planning to make several more.

For weeks, hed been squeezing Chalix, his biggest rival in business in Western Ardakand  and the man was on the verge of agreeing to a profit-sharing scheme that would allow them to drive prices up by more than 30%. Tomorrow was the crucial moment  Chalix had finally agreed to negotiate with Bataar. This was his one opportunity, and he was not going to waste it. So he had done what any self-respecting businessman would have done  he looked to the gods for guidance.

Now here he was, in a temple on Gilded Street, having tithed enough to feed a family of four for a year, waiting for an audience with the god he valued most  Andvari, God of Wealth and Prosperity. The attendants were anointing him with holy oils, and incense filled the room. It was unnecessary  hed been through this before, and all that mattered was the ritual that would start his trance  but it couldnt hurt to follow procedure, even for a god who cared most about results.

Moments later, the priest  adorned in gold and gems, as was proper  entered, and (after much pontificating) began the ritual that would allow Bataar to commune with the deity.

------------------------------

Bataar awoke in front of enormous gilded ruby palace doors, carved with exquisite craftsmanship and filigreed in gold. They swing wide, and everything is gold.

Or at least, it should be.

Bataar frowns.

True, it is still mostly gold. But things are different.

Andvaris lions, normally his loyal guardians, are gone, replaced with lion-fur rugs and their taxidermied equivalents in fearsome poses. Whereas the room was previously empty of people, servants  or are they slaves?  work frantically around the room, polishing treasure so that it glimmers in the blood-red lighting. They are so laden down with gold and gems that their movements seem to pain them, and yet they work fervently. And the display cabinets that ring the room seem to have a disturbingly high quantity of weapons or bloody paraphernalia among them, instead of the usual gems and jewelry.

Of course, the throne is empty, as it always is. Andvari is the invisible guiding hand. But the throne is no longer ornate silver and gold; instead, it is platinum, ridged in a strange manner. Bataar peers at it. Gods above! It is bone, gilded in platinum and assembled into a terrible and beautiful throne. 

And the voice that booms out is colder, harsher, the friendliness and joviality a little more forced.
*
Ahh, Bataar, my loyal subject. Welcome, welcome. Tell me, what brings you to my domain?*

My lord Bataar swallows nervously. Forgive my impudence But you seem different.

The laugh, normally rich and reassuring, is almost mocking.

*I am fine, mortal. Better than ever. I am riches beyond measure. I am wealth itself. But I ask again  what guidance or boon would you ask of me?*

Bataar steels himself. Andvari is still his god, no matter the façade he presents.

Oh Opulent One! My rival merchant, Charix  I meet him tomorrow to negotiate. Together, we can control the metal trade to the entire western half of the city! It is an unparalleled opportunity for collaboration. How do I navigate this in keeping with your teachings!

Andvari laughs, a booming bellow, though it seems more forced than usual. His hands  unseen, of course  lift gold coins into the air, clutching them tightly until they too vanish. Bataar can see that the god is clenching them so hard that blood runs down the coins, drips down the contours of his invisible hands, and onto the opulence beneath.

*Crush him. Meet with him tomorrow and pretend to entertain the deal on the table, and schedule another meeting for a week from now. Use the opportunity to bribe his clerks, and find his suppliers and undercut him.  Ramp up production and steal his suppliers.*

Dimly, Bataar is aware that Andvari is shouting, louder and louder, and his vision begins to blacken.

*"He is weak, Bataar, and you are not!* *RUIN HIM. DRIVE HIM FROM ARDAKAND WITH NOTHING!*_ 
_
-------------------

And Bataar wakes, left with a sense of unease and a vague memory of instructions  collaboration is weakness. He must be ruthless and dominate Charix and leave the man penniless. It is not the tactic he would have preferred, but such is the will of his god.

After all, who is he to argue with the divine?

----------


## Let'sGetKraken

A lesser mortal might have grown to hate the realm of Lagamal, He Who Presides Over Death. It is a dismal place, in truth  vast obsidian caverns filled with the pale shapes of the dead awaiting judgment. But Minoo Shirin  better known to most as the Heron  is patient, and she is accustomed to spending time in the spirit world. She has her own workings, and Lagamals realm will no more discomfort her than any other venue.

It is in the midst of her workings that she feels the first rumble. Minoo ignores it, making a quick mental note of the event for future inquiry. No, it is when earthquakes start in earnest and the screaming begins that she feels compelled to investigate  from a safe distance, of course. 

Minoo is not an easily startled woman, by any metric. Still, it gives her pause to see dozens of Shaitan of Disaster pour into the underworld, bringing floods, hurricanes, earthquakes, and wildfires with them as they ride, fused to their mounts in profane elemental monstrosities. They are followed by dozens more  still Disaster, to her eye, but the less overtly natural ones. One of them  twelve feet tall, by her mark  rots the very stone on which it steps, spirits around it dissolving as it walks. Another, disconcertingly, seems to be absorbing the spirits that get too close, with any physical obstacles simply disintegrating. 

As the horde advances into the underworld  not for the first time, nor the last  Minoo wishes that Hormoz was still alive. There was something comforting about being able to put four hundred pounds of muscle and martial glory in between yourself and the threat. But the Shaitan do not seem concerned with her  no, they are not attacking anyone in particular. They are attacking the Underworld itself.

Or rather, they seem to be. Others might be convinced, but Minoo is shrewd. The Shaitan are not rampaging beasts. They are monsters, and cunning ones at that. This attack has a purpose and if not her, then what? She turns her attention away from the fighting.

And then everything goes dark.

-------------------------

Literally, of course. Lagamals realm had been blanketed in thick, impenetrable shadow, that has filled the cavern and blinded defenders and Minoo alike.

Precisely eight minutes and twenty seven second later  time Minoo spends safely away from the sounds of battle and catastrophe in the main cavern  the darkness lifts, and her vision in restored. Minoo watches the forces of the underworld rally and push the Shaitan of Disaster back. They ride or lumber back towards to surface of the spirit world, and any that risk being overwhelmed disappear in bursts of darkness.

Again, she wonder what the point of all this conflict was. Was it to send a message to her? But how would the Shaitan know she was here? Was it vengeance against Lagamal, for condemning the Shaitan of Pain to suffer instead of granting them rest? That would certainly fit the Shaitans methods, but this seemed too coordinated.

Curious, she walks through the devastation left in the wake of the attack, approaching the throne itself. It is glowing a deep, blood-red. Unusual, and worrisome. The gates behind him have been twisted, spiked, waiting for spirits to be impaled upon them as a warning to others.

All of this is concerning, to be sure. But Lagamal, Judge of the Dead, is by far the most worrisome element. Normally, Lagamal is dispassionate, logical, detached, an impartial judge of the dead. Minoo has never seen him display any emotion, but now he is furious. He shouts and raves at any who get close, his mask now burnished red, twisted into a hateful expression. Spirits smolder around him, and the implements of his office are now crude, jagged things. 

Something is terribly wrong.

----------


## Eldan

*The Conclave*
Ardakand has always been known as the city of a hundred gods. When the Khan and Sky conquered a thousand foreign peoples, they brought their gods back in chains and added their priests to the city, to add to the chorus of worship. And now, they have all gathered, in a tent city built around the re-desecrated Eye of Gulldr, to choose a new patron god. 
For the first day, the big names are keeping their bids back, and many of the minor gods get their voice. A priest of Vrandil, in mourning garb, her bald head painted with ashes, assures the crowd that the God of Bells will rise, stronger than ever, to take his place at the city's head. The priest of Reshef Battleflame, wearing a skull mask and two scimitars, yells from a podium for well over an hour, about how times of war belong to his lord. Three priests of Damu, god of peace and agriculture, cry ostentatious tears and assure the gathered ecclesiastics that this is the last chance to turn the city around, that there has been too much bloodshed and that the entire spirit world of Ardakand is at a tipping point. 
These pleas last for less than a day, before three power blocks, supported by the city's powerful factions, begin to form and split the debate them. The arguments made over the next few days boil down to these:

The Legio Cerberus has valiantly and selfishly protected the city from danger after danger. They are the true successors of the Empire and as thanks for their strength and resolution, they have earned only ruins and the mockery of demons. Giving them the honour of naming the city's patron is the least anyone could do. But Theshera is an aloof, elitist goddess, who will never excite the passions of the people. 

Gulldr, on the other hand, is _clearly_ the strongest god. By right of conquest, of the western city, the Eye that is now dedicated to him, the earthblooded, the steam-maker has proven his might and ability to protect the city. He has already bound some of the most dangerous gods safely into his growing pantheon, the Devourer, the Immaculate Queen,  the White Snake. But the Gudites are bloodthirsty barbarians, unworthy of being anyone's patron. 

The Loa argue from an unusual angle: why pay homage to distant gods, when we can bring the spirits from their world into this one? Through the power of Voodoo, no one will have to rely on shamans, uncertain prayer and sacrifice, when the Baron, the Lady and their many cousins can instead walk the mortal world in the flesh, and hold court among their worshippers, where all can hear their words and witness their deeds. But are they strong enough to defend Ardakand from the likes of the Shaitan and the Wild Hunt? 

*Conclave Results*
*Spoiler*
Show


The debate goes on for well over a week, and grows increasingly heated. On the fifth day, priests of Theshera and Gulldr are seen lined up and shouting curses at each other, threatening each other with war and the outer dark. On the sixth day, a disgruntled priest of Reshef sets fire to the tent of the Peacebringer's delegation. Luckily, they were out and quick action puts the fire out before the entire tent city can burn down. Then, on the seventh day, it happens: a priest of Ruairidh, crowned with antlers and red streamers symbolizing flames, pulls a dagger from his robes. "Down with the gods! Down with the Empire!", he screams, lunging at a group of novives of Theshera. Before anyone can interfere, a young woman lies on the ground, still clutching her scrolls of strategy, sputtering as blood seeps from her cut throat, and, in a thin line, towards the Eye. 
Priests fall on their knees, laughing hysterically, at the desecration. Fist fights errupt, among the lesser priests. A priest of Chouvrian, the kindly guide of the dead, has climbed a column and is proclaiming the end of days and the storming of the gates of underworld, in the Father's name. The Thesherans, all legion veterans, have pulled together into a makeshift phalanx, forming a circle around some weeping unarmed acolytes of the gods of  agriculture. More Ruairites light burning brands and begin lighting fires among the tents. The Exarch of Reshef has called a sword from thin air and the screams of the damned fill the air aroudn him as he begins laying into the crowd. A priestess of the northern cannibal-mother Eanuhauma, who was herself devoured by great Fuxi, casts aside her white cloak and falls on one of the injured, her jaw dislocating like a snakes. The last surviving ordinated priest of the Sky, called upon to officiate the meeting, suddenly sags and falls to the floor, his skin splitting open as a swarm of spiders escapes into the night. 

It is total chaos. 



*Spoiler*
Show


*Total Bids: 
*Legio Cerberus: 16
Golden Guard: 21
Witch Doctors: 29
Gudites: 30


DROWN THE CITY IN BLOOD

The honour of naming the city's patron god goes to the Bloodsworn Shaitan.



*Hemminghock* [15]
*Spoiler*
Show

Opened a portal to the Shaitan. You send eight military, but nothing is paid back.


*Witch Doctors* [6]
*Spoiler*
Show

The only portal opened is between the Hemmighock and the Shaitan. Hemminghock supported your bid with 15 stat points. 

***

Shattered statues of Gods, Kings and Warriors, in a thousand styles, litter the ground. A treacherous landscape of marble and granite chunks, always shifting underfoot. Poles stick up between them, bearing flags ripped to tatters by the incessant wind. 
But there are more dangers here. The shadows between the rocks move strangely, as the expedition proceeds. And then, from between what seemed like solid stone, step the hunters, humanoid but clearly inhuman, one twice as tall as a man and unnaturally thin, another with the head of a wolf, all in grey cloaks and wielding bows. There are only five of them, but they have the advantage of surprise. A flight of arrows tears through the expedition and many of the witch doctors are left dead. Then, as quickly as they have arrived, they vanish again.
Far, far up the sloping ground, stand the ruins of a golden throne. Its armrests are lion heads, and once, a spread-winged eagle and sun disk would have risen up over the back, though it now lies fallen on the stairs leading up to the throne. 
The spirit on the throne must have seen the expedition climb up the slope for hours, maybe days, before they reach the steps before the throne, but it has never raised its head, which droops wearily. Two swords rest by its feet, half-buried in snow and dust. 
It finally looks up as you approach, its face an expressionless golden mask. For a while, it doesnt speak.
"Cousins. It is good that you have come to me, and not some mortals. I don't think I could bear it, to treat with them, after what they have done over the last months and years."
Another, long pause.
Once, I was Honour. But honour is dead. I tore its heart out of my chest, the day I declared the last scions of the Great Khan to be unworthy of his mandate and legacy. This is not an age for honour. This is an age of the Shaitan and of Vulpa, of chaos, bloodshed and treachery.
The next pause seems to take hours.
There are traditions older than the Mandate of Heaven, however, and I swore to them before I ever swore to the Sky. When a petitioner approaches a spirit, a pact must be offered. So be it. In an age of Imperium divided, swords speak louder than words. If there is no honour left among mortals, I shall become a god more at home in this age."

_The Page and the Lady each gain +2 bonus XP. Among the shattered statues, there are weapons and discarded treasures. Gain +3 temporary artifice and +3 temporary economy. Gain a pact offer from the Lord of valour. The fey make the journey extraordinarily dangerous. Lose 1 permanent military. 

_
*Aei Zan, Lord of Valour**Spoiler*
Show



Legend: Aei Zan, the knightly protector of the weak, builder of empires, shield of the empire, was one of its most popular gods, sworn to by warriors and officers who wanted to gain a reputation for honour and bravery, and by commoners to keep the ravages of war and the oppression of the mighty away from their doors. He has fallen silent, his warrior-priests have retreated to their temple-monasteries and closed the doors. No blessings are spoken in his name, anymore. 

Offering: 1 mor and 1 mil every turn. Part of your faction must engage in public displays that praise martial valour and have no other benefit, such as duels, parades, contests, even storytelling or poetry. 

Blessing: Duel. Every turn, a VIP of your faction can publicly challenge another faction to a divinely sanctioned duel. They must either nominate a VIP of their own to accept the duel, or suffer a loss of morale, dependent on relative strength of the factions and VIPs involved. If accepted, both VIPs may not take any other actions this turn. The outcome of the duel is randomly determined by the GM dependent on the VIP levels involved (with some stats being better at dueling than others). This may lead to an injury which will take the VIP out of action for another turn. 




*The Gardeners* [12]
*Spoiler*
Show

The ritual is a success, the expedition finds a nexus. 


*The Heron* [11]
*Spoiler*
Show


You barely step into the spirit world, and it awaits. It must have been sitting on the border of the two worlds already, waiting. It is a grey, misty half-world, with echoes of the material still surrounding you, vague impressions of landmarks and objects, faded and stretched out into weird dimensions. 
It is announced by a rattling of chains, and wheezy breathing, and a faint blue light shining through the fog. The spirit is small, sickly and emaciated, covered in sores and bandages. It is bent over, straining under the weight of a heavy coffin it has chained to its back. Or perhaps it has been chained to the coffin. 
Aaah, it says, breathing heavily after every few words. Welcome, welcome thought I would catch you on the way before you missed me.
The coffin on its back begins to rattle and shake, almost threatening to topple it over. 
QUIET!, it yells, whacking the wood with the handle of the scythe it had been using as a walking stick. 
Where ah yes. I am a purveyor of useful goods. I merely collect some of the flotsam that collects on the paths of the dead and help them find useful employment.
It points at the coffin.
I thought we could make a deal?

*Spoiler*
Show




Offering: Scrounger is an exile spirit, deeply disliked by others of its kind and shunned by mortals as a monster who devours the spirits of the improperly buried. As such, it mainly desires respect and admiration, preferably in a public fashion. It wishes for prayers, statues, shrines, festivals. These cost an upkeep of 1 eco and 1 mor a turn. Additionally, it demands overflowing and elaborate praise. Your pact with Scrounger must be made public, though not any details, and you must at least once a turn praise it as a very worthy God and never refer to it as Scrounger. 

Boon: Scrounger traps the spirit of the dead in its coffin, where over time, they intermingle into an angry, seething mass of energy. Every turn, the soulcatcher stores up an amount of mil equal to half the total of stat points that are destroyed in any given turn, either by events, stat attacks (but not theft) or by invasion. At any given midturn, it can open its coffin, unleashing an angry army of ghosts. This gives a one-time bonus of t.mil equal to the number of banked points to an annexation, invasion or stat attack, after which it can begin to bank points again. 



The journey is brutal. Before the Scrounger even finishes his words, a flock of ravens attacks the expedition, each three or four times normal size, ready to tear out the shaman's eyes, though a volley of Hemminghock fire quickly disperses them. From there, it is one assault after another. There are knights with the heads of vultures an foxes, riding out of dark forests, there are thorny vines trying to strangle the travellers in their sleep, there are arrows out of nowhere. Tiny pixies with the wings of dragonflies poison three water barrels one night. The fey seem particularly fixated on Minoo herself, trying to lure her off the path with enticing songs and illusions of treasure or kill her with pitfalls and poisoned arrows, but she remains unpreturbed and focused on her goal. 

_Triggered 13 minor dangers on the way. 9 negated by military. 3 negated by the Heron herself. 1 negated by Aq Bars. Gained +39 bonus XP. While travelling, the expedition also gains 8 bonus XP, 2 t.inv, 6 t.art, 10 t.inv, 3 t.esp, 3 t.mor and a set of ancient Ritual Scrolls, which are a +1 art artefact._

The Gardeners have outfitted the Heron with a curious little device: a fist-sized sphere of living flesh, veined and faintly pulsating in the hand. Its pulses, increasing and decreasing in frequency, are meant to lead them where they need to go. THe paths taken are not pleasant. Darkness soon falls, and does not lift again. The ground becomes barren first, then pure black. Time becomes difficult to tell, but the direction soon becomes clearer, even without the fleshy compasses increasingly excited trembling: from straight ahead, there are screams on the wind, full of deep and desperate pain. It takes days, again, after that, until they found the source: there is twisted tree root sprouting from the ground, more than a man's height of a deep bloody colour and the screams eternally flow around it. 

_Found the Root of All Pain (Military Nexus)_

The land stretches to infinity, in a thousand different shapes. Gently rolling hills give rise to jagged, snow-capped peaks painted rose and gold by the setting sun, beyond which lie deserts of white and blood-red sand, then oceans, deep green and bright turquoise,, waterfalls turning into spray over secluded cliffsides and mile-wide rivers winding between mangroves and wide marshes, countless forests, icy-white, autumn-red and cherryblossom pink. Dotted between them are villages and cities, ancient fortresses and lonely towers. 
Above it all is the sky, black and blue and cloud-strewn, crowned with a single star. 
I dont want to stop you. In fact, I don't think I could, friend Minoo. You have become so strong, these months, says a simple, friendly voice, as the expedition crosses another  rise in the landscape, and looks out over yet more wonders. Instead, I will walk with you. These are sad times. So many are displaced against their will, and so many more dare not to travel, because the roads have become dangerous. We must change this. We must restore the land to safety, together.

*Barshamin, the Lodestar*
*Spoiler*
Show



Legend: Barshamin is one of the most merciful gods. She is the gentle northstar that guides lost travelers and ships, invoked and praised on every journey. Her priests are travelling mendicants, bringing stories from far-off lands or assisting those in need on the road by stocking shelters and maintaining paths in inhospitable terrain. 

Offering: Barshamin wishes for you to pay alms to poor travellers, and make the roads safer. This costs one eco and one mil per turn.

Boon: Under Barshamins guidance, travel is more rewarding, less dangerous and one often finds unexpected friends on the road. All VIPs sent to either delve the spirit world or to an event outside the city gain double their base XP gain for the turn. The first time a danger is encountered on the road, that danger is harmlessly negated. For any ten stat points invested in delving or expeditions, you also gain +2 points towards creating a new level 1 VIP, from the friends you made along the way. 


Everything is green, almost evenly so. Layers of watercress and algae drift on the surface and the trees are covered in soft moss, deep enough that anyone leaning against the trunks sinks in to the elbow. In the channels drift rotten black logs, which make for treacherous, slick footing. Leaves, vines and pale beard moss form an almost closed roof overhead, turning the world into a series of sweltering, moist tunnels. 
The spirit, when it is finally found, blends perfectly into the landscape, merely another elongated, overgrown dark shape in the water, though larger than most. Only when the expedition approaches does it open a single eye, pale green-grey and slit-pupilled. 
Your splashing is enough to wake the dead, children
Its voice is a deep groan, like timber bending in the wind. 
All this haste, this movement, this running about. What do you gain from it? Just wait, and food will come to your mouth.

*Crocodile, the Patient Hunter*
*Spoiler*
Show



Offering: Crocodile wants to be fed. 2 temporary stat points per turn. Whether you pay in mor, eco or mil is no matter to him. 

Blessing: Crocodile is infinitely patient, and prepared for the right time to strike. While in a pact with Crocodile, all investments made to bank stats for a stat attack, invasion or active defense are 25% more effective. Additionally, you gain a bonus of +1 to all passive defense for each project you are currently banking stats for. 



After all gods they meet along the way, and the many, many dangers they have barely survived through Minoo's discipline and Hemminghock fire power, the expedition climbs deeper and deeper into history. They make their way through ancient battles, the founding of cities, the growth of ancient forests. Glaciers slide across the land, carving deep valleys and retreating and mountains rise and fall. And finally, on the flanks of an enormous mountain, larger than any in the mortal world, they find their goal. A skeleton, miles high. It takes days, again, to ascend along the legs, over the spinal column and into the ribcage. At the point of the colossal sword that has slain this ancient deity, there is a speck of light, no larger than a grain of sand, but thrumming with divine power.  



_The divine spark of a dead god is the first step in a VIP ascending to Tier 6. Research will be necessary to find out how to use it._ 



*Gudite Warcamps* [9]
*Spoiler*
Show


Fuxi supports your bid with 17 stats, as planned. You lose 1 inv you sent along with the Fuxi to delve into the spirit world to fey attack. 

Ruin sifting: 
The Legion sent Legate Sain, who is a level 2 military VIP and bears the lion cloak (a +1 military artifact), accompanied by 4 mil and 2 esp. They negated their distance penalties from the City Watch LTP they gained from confederating the Aquila. It also seems they had 2 infiltration points on the slayers, which gave them a +2 bonus on their attack action from a pact with Theshera, the goddess of strategy. 

It seems the Slayers rebuffed this merely by having 10 military, 6 morale and buffing their passive defence by another +5  with morale.  



*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake* [9]
*Spoiler*
Show

You gain 2 t.mil from the Heart.

Even stepping into the spirit world is a running battle, this month. The veil itself is tearing at the expedition with thorns, leaving some scratched bloody before they set a step into the other side. From there, it is a running battle for days, the fey leaving the Fuxi and Gudites not an hour to rest. At night, creatures half man, half weasel, stalk the crew, falling over any who lag behind with vicious fangs. A brook along the path twists and winds like a serpent, the water striking at a screaming traveller, before dragging him under.  There are pitfall traps hidden under illusions of safe ground. There are hypnotic songs, which lure the unweary into the shadows, never to be seen again, and thorny vines that strangle any sleeper. 

After days of this terror, the remaining expedition is given a break: there is a cave entrance, leading into a cliff wall and climbing down, they find themselves among near endless piles of spectacular treasure, ready for the taking. On an altar-like pedestal in the middle of the room lies a pole of pure white wood. At one end, where a spearhead or axeblade would be, there is instead the carved head of a snake, mouth open to strike. 
Outside the caves are, once again, howls, and the heavy footfalls of a gigantic creature. Lady Tamachi snatches the spear and leaps where her moths tell her to go, directly at the head of the lumbering troll that stands outside. The spear in her hands suddenly twists and bends as if alive, the snake head striking blinding fast and finding the troll's eye, burying itself deep. The creature trashes around, throwing Tamachi off, but then collapses to the ground, dead, the spear still embeded in its eye. 

_Lady Tamachi is injured. The Leviathan managed to stay uninjured. Fuxi lose 2 inv. Gudites lose 1 inv. 

Gain 6 bonus XP to be distributed among the VIPs involved. Gain +2 t.inv, +4 t.art, 6 t.eco. 
Gain a Wolfhide Belt, which transforms the wearer into a werewolf. (+1 military artifact)
Gain the Creative Ledger, which magically influences trade (+1 economy artifact)
Gain the Serpent's Spear_

*The Serpent's Spear*
*Spoiler*
Show

The Serpent's Spear is a magical weapon that adds either +2 mil or +2 esp to a VIP's actions, which must be chosen when the spear is given to a wielder and can't be changed afterwards. The spear drains power from its victims and gives it to the wielder, so they gain bonus XP equal to any stat damage dealt by their actions, or up to the tier of any VIP they are part of assassinating. 


Outside the cave, the landscape is frigid and barren, a bare sheet of frozen-over rock, under a leaden, quiet sky. There are untold spirits here, each an indistinct, nebulous shape, crouching or kneeling on the floor, carvingit at it with splinters of rock, or their bare hands. Each is writing, incessantly, with bloodied hands, and whispering to themselves. It was mine, all mine, the house, the money, you took it from me and How dare you say that I was an unfit mother, I will show you and none of your business at all, what I do under my own roof and you killed him, you bastard, you just killed him and they burned our crops, we will starve and If Im going down, Im taking you all with me. 
A tall figure walks among them, tall, clad in black and crowned with a halo of blood and fire. 
Arent they beautiful?, she says, her voice deep and oddly seductive. They are the most devoted followers a god could wish for. None of them ever neglect their devotions, their rituals. They will carry me in their hearts for the rest of their lives, never forgetting. Their faith is a glorious cold flame that consumes them forever. In their eyes, I am exalted over all other gods.

*Spoiler*
Show



Legend: Dantara is a dark and bloody goddess, her worship suppressed in most provinces, many sects outright illegal, for among them are rebels and insurgents, assassins and sicarians. Though her only officially sanctioned priests are forbidden to engage in any rituals save to placate her wrath, she is pervasive in folk magic: hedge witches, pellars and wayfaring preachers all know their own sacrificial rituals, to bring her shadowy demons of vengeance down on foes, or to bring her possession down on those wronged and lend them berserker strength. 

Offering: 1 mil, 1 esp. Dantaras rites are secretive and obsessive, and may not be discussed in public.

Blessing: whenever you lose stats or VIPs to invasion, stat attack, assassination or any other hostile action, gain an amount of t.esp equal to the amount lost, or twice the tier of the VIP. If those stats are banked for any action against the party responsible for the loss, they automatically grow each turn at a rate of 1:5, for vengeance is best served cold. 
Additionally, every turn, you may bring unrest to one district. The district chosen must be controlled by another faction, and it must not have any values in common with the faction controlling it. While there is unrest in the district, it becomes non-productive, so that the faction controlling it loses one stat point corresponding to the stat point they gained for taking control of the district. Order can be restored in the district by investing stats equal to half of what would be required to annex it in the first place, otherwise, the unrest persists across turns.



The expedition takes a half-day to recuperate, now that the fey have seemingly fallen back. Tamachi and Solyom finally have time to properly plan the further course of their expedition. The Expedition, exhausted and bloody, has to turn back to calmer lands. Eventually, they find themselvs at the shores of an ocean. There is an opening, among the waves, leading down into the water. 

Far above the foam churns, white, cerulean and golden in the sunlight, but the depths are cool and indigo-dark. Brilliant fish dart between the kelp forests and mussels close and open with the currents, revealing magnificent pearls. As the fronds part, they reveal marble terraces and obsidian pyramids, extending far down into the trenches beyond the sun, but glistening with bright luminescence from a thousand living creatures. 

The king of the deeps has no jewels or crown, his own body his only finery as he glides through the water.With a wave of his hand, a banquet is laid, and deep and resonant song fills the water. 

Be welcome and rest, a while, travelers. Rest, here in the peaceful depths, and tell us tales from the troubled lands above.

*Spoiler*
Show



Special: when finding Raunelms realm, all injured party members on the expedition are healed. Lady Tamachi is _not injured._

Legend: The tales of Raunelm are wistful and sad, told by sailors and fishermen, who fell overboard and almost drowned. They remember resting there, in the deeps, in a calm and quiet world of neverending feasts, music and poetry. The deeps are a distant paradise, that can only be briefly visited, but where the most pious sailors can go after death, reincarnated as dolphins. 

Offering: Raunelm has all the material goods he could ever want, all the adoration and faith provided by his own subjects who live with him. But his court is hungry for stories from above, from dry and wartorn lands. This costs 1 esp and 1 mor per turn. 

Blessing: The bounties of the deep are endless, and Raunelm can easily share. While in a pact with Raunelm, every district you have facing the ocean contributes +1 to your total stat limit. Additionally, your cost to improve economy or artifice is reduced by one per point. You may also permanently give up your pact with Raunelm to negate one danger from the sea (DMs approval for what counts as oceanic danger.)  

The following districts count as ocean facing: A, B, 6-8, 48-51, 52-54, 57-59, 61,62, 64,66,68-70, 43,44, 45-47, 24-26





*Outside the City*

Five heavily armored knights, their heads shrouded by hoods, ride up to the gates, stopping just out of range of the siege engines mounted on the lion's claws. One of them lifts his lance, and a bolt of lightining strikes upwards, towards the heavy stormclouds. The lighting bolt does not fade, but instead widens, a coruscating rift in the air. Through it steps the Huntmaster. She is small and whipcord thin and from a distance it is impossible to tell if what is visibile under her wings and billowing cloak are protruding bones or weirdly organic pieces of armour. She unsheathes a silver rapier and points it at the city. Her voice is quiet, and yet, even over the thunder of the storm behind her, it can be heard in every district. 



*"Mortals. You have meddled in a world that is not yours. You have recklessly plundered its treasures, stolen the very energies of creation. For this, we must end you.*

*Spoiler*
Show

The Wild Hunt was triggered _five times._ This means that the Hunt will attack five districts at midturn. These are randomly distributed, but weighted towards factions that have contributed Invocation to delving this turn. The strength of these armies depends on how much Invocation was spent on delving.

----------


## Eldan

*Gardeners Midturn, Addendum* [12]

*Spoiler*
Show

The roots of the Mothergreen spread to 13, 17, 30 and 28. Gain 1 infiltration on the Gudites. Gain 3 infiltration on the Legio Cerberus. Gain 1 infiltration on the Minotaurus.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

As the Huntmaster's words ring off the walls of the palace Minoo sighs and sets her quill down. Rubbing her face she takes a moment to grumble to herself, "Always with the fighting, why'd this have to happen when Hormoz was gone. He'd love this, but I don't. I have better things to do." Pulling her grey hood over her head she leaves her study and heads out to collect her warriors. Time to set up the barricades again. The Palace is becoming less of an ornate structure and more of an imposing fortress each month.

*Spoiler: Gardeners and Hemminghock (Morale 11)*
Show

Friends,

I am please to announce the succesful completion of our expedition with no ill consequences besides bringing down the wrath of the fey. I have enclosed a report on the expedition. (You can read my midturn.) In total we have found a substantial amount of useful ingrediants as well as the Root of All Pain and three gods. Per our agreement the Gardeners get two shares while the Hemminghock get one, and I take the last share. This works out very well as it means the Gardeners get the Root of All Pain, and Hemminghock may make their selection from the gods. I suggest we discuss the allotment first to prevent any ill feeling. 

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

*Total Found*
6 t.art, 12 t.inv, 3 t.esp, 3 t.mor, and +1 Art artefact.
Root of All Pain (Military Nexus)
Scrounger
Barshamin, the Lodestar
Crocodile, the Patient Hunter

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards 
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show


Sounds fair to us, is morale still off the table? If it isn't we would like it in morale otherwise it all in military.



*Spoiler: Public*
Show


In addition to what was already rented, we have an additional 20 [invasion t mil] in bundles of 5 to rent with a loose 10 [t mil] available. The going rate is 6 [t stat] per 5 [t invasion mil]. Note, the invasion t mil has projects supporting it, may be stronger than advertised. Note for larger orders, military might not be splittable. If you order more than 8, it is likely the 8 will have to stay together.

We will also offer a special deal, our alchemists figured out the cost of repairing a district completely at 16 [t stat]. If you give us the 8 and have us repair your district for you, it will pay the cost to rent 5 [invasion t mil]. That's right, repair yourself and get paid in return! Limited time offer, may be turned down if demand is too high.



*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show


Good day, this message is to remind you thar we lay claim to both 39 and 23. We will be taking 39 this turn but as apologies for the inconvenience we offer 8 [t invasion].

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband

_Both from earth
You passed nearby
and tousled hair
my fellow steam
rise, be rain,
then fall again
_
The Marble warcamp, with its awful contrast between shining streets and practical tents was only now comparatively less energetic, the call of the wild hunt was heard, and the massing troops to remind imperial powers of what was at stake were once again dispersed. And amidst the slightly less thunderous bustle of marching formations, soldiers off-duty and training drills Daghir struggled with a pen.

Orders and boots were familiar, calming even under normal circumstances, but the bloating cacophony of war, amplified by her tents location near the Slayer districts (a power play, as most things were), resonated with an echo most strange, at left her writing arm strong as always, but immobile nonetheless.

Soon ended by the barest of steps, her spear was far, for to keep it at hand showed worry. The wandering mind and intrusive sounds chipped enough at her usual awareness that she almost acted on the instinct to jump for it, but she caught herself with just a half turned chair and dropped pen to tell it.

Rupert walked in, tall and broad shouldered, armored with light bronze armor meant for skirmishing, with eyes like Azagars, the boys growth spurt seemed to have stopped only slightly above the one who walked behind him, The alabaster-clad knight belligerent. She couldnt help but smile at the idea:

The knight was patently scarier to the common soldier than even Daghir.
He was a herald of the gods with full control over his actions, Rupert needed safety while learning of war and any incidents caused by Ruperts own connections, could be pinned to the knight. The fact that he seemed to hate bodyguard duty slightly more than he hated everything else was just perfection.

-Maam

A sigh followed before he could finish -Mother or Daghir, Rupert

-We are at the Warcamp

-We are also alone- The martial mannerisms he had been picking up had been a source of pride during the first days of battle, but as the lull of negotiation set in it became jarring, no one was ever going to discipline him for insubordination, and the slowness to notice this, to adapt

Rupert very unsubtly shaked his head towards the knight, and he in turn replied by lightly tapping shield and sword, to have them ring terribly as if they clashed in battle.

-You know what I mean.

-... Mother then, Ive come to deliver a petition. -Daghir raised a quizzical eyebrow, pretending like she could be surprised by the contents. Still she made a bet against that thought, and promptly lost, the letter was formal, written with exquisite calligraphy and words that your average unit level officer would need to look up, and it read as a petition to change his post, the 5th of its kind. From The Knights Bodyguard (the official title) to Rotters rapscallions, a phalanx and shot mixed unit still within her own warband. 

She mulled it over, this was the first time he asked to join that particular unit, his first choices were skirmishers and scouts, much too dangerous for anyone so important, he moved to artillery calibration, which he never delivered but a plant commented to her anyway, then came formation units, the last from another warband and this one from her own. He was clearly learning something from his attempts, a correct lesson, if not one she wanted of him.

After giving it some actual thought, then pretending to be wracked by indecision just enough to keep him honest, she nodded, prompting a small celebratory jump that her brain had learned to associate with the smell of sulfur, she let him celebrate and stand at attention again before raising a hand and looking precisely ahead, right in the middle of the pair.

-You have to take care of him until fighting resumes, though, I dont want any issues to come from idleness- Rupert saluted in agreement with a fist to his chest before leaving, while the knight didnt bother to, merely looking back to receive a nod from her when Rupert had already left the tent.

The Wolf turned her chair back to match the desk, shed have to find another escort, a more discreet one, she trusted Rotter to protect him, sure, but an incident from Rupert needed a very particular set of strengths that her subordinate lacked, strength the first amongst them... shed have time for that later, she digured, instead picking up her pen and putting the paper back as her main focus.


_to pool in rivers
seas and lakes
with every drop
of whistling throng
the tide that beaches
grows so strong

But was it you that reached the end?
and if you are not, who says I can?_

*Espionage defense: 12
Rep: Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White snake*
Show

Greetings respected snake kin,

Our efforts were insufficient, or at the very least we didn't expect the Shaitan's interference.

A military force would suffice as payment for my services then, we can even give some measure of defense against the coming hunt, with a fervent promise to take your lands back if they were to somehow get through.

Eldest earth's succour,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sooo.. that happened, I'll take military assets as payment instead and given wild hunt attempts are sort of half my fault, I can also provide whatever mor you need to reach the passive defense cap. 




*Spoiler: Legio Minotaurus*
Show

Greetings Legate,

I hope your research is going well, we respectfully request passage so we may further the cause of the city, with a reminder that we have placed Nexuses on the hands of those who would help you whenever we can.

Gulldr's warmth,
Solyom, Leviatan.


*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show

Greetings mighty Heron,

we seek passage as we have done before, and if it moves you in any way, one of the Slayer confessors is dead, reducing their threat, and their plans look away from you but towards your ally.

Elder Earth's Succour,
-Solyom, Leviatan. 


*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show

Greetings Legate Sain,

I can understand not wanting to reveal yourself as the one to meet us, or coming personally, so I'll just write:

Stay out of the marble ward and grant us passage so that we may finish the job, The Shaitan are still at large, the wild hunt approaches and I do believe it'd be foolish to have us clash on our way to the Slayers when we can instead work together, or at the very least stay out of eachother's way.

Gulldr's warmth,
Daghir, The Wolf.


*Spoiler: The witch doctors*
Show

Greetings spirit traders,

Will you be joining us in the coming battles? as the end of them appears so far away? and have you by chance met a god you'd trade for? our allies of the clan are always seeking one and we do as well.

Eldest Earth Succour against the coming wild hunt,
Solyom, Leviatan.



*Spoiler: The bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show

A single elder crow, barely grasping breaths crosses to the spirit realm until he finds one of those fiends that torture gods and feed on the nightmares they themselves are, they open their mouth and the sound that comes out is not imperial, Gudite or any of the hundred other tongues that can be heard within the city, the sound is that of someone dying, and with the Shaitan's scholarly understanding of that particular language they can decipher the meaning behind it:

"The Clan is set to pay dearly for their multitudinous breaking of the barrier in your stead, we expect their promised reward to be equally large... and of course, that it is an _actual_ reward."

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Heron, Hemminghock*
Show



An enviably successful expedition, the wrath of the fae notwithstanding. Perhaps worth repeating, in the months to come? 

Find my proposed division of the spoils attached 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Heron receives: The spark of the dead god, right to pact with Barshamin, the Lodestar, the set of ancient ritual scrolls [+1 Art], 1 Morale 
Hemminghock receives: Right to pact with the Crocodile, all the Inovcation 
Gardeners receive: Access to the Root of All Pain, right of pact with Scrounger the very respectable and upstanding third god to be discovered, all the art and esp, 2 Morale







*Spoiler: Heron*
Show



Friend Heron!

You can of course keep all the spoils which are our share of the minor treasure, are one part of payment for the shamans hired on on our behalf for expedition. Other [1 Art, 4 Mor] will be sent soon also. 

If you have other business you want or things to buy just say before month is done.

-Cousin Arsat 




*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Now that your expedition has returned and all the fortunes you were going to bribe priests with are laying around, was there anything you might wish to buy from us, this month?

-Cousin Arsat




*Spoiler: Bloodsworn Shaitan*
Show



Does the grand expedition through Shadow led by a Heron and guarded by harpies suffice, to win your favour? 




*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



OOC- just poking you, now youre back, if you wanted to buy any stats this turn or had anything else you wanted to discuss. 




*Spoiler: Legio XX Minotaurus*
Show



Oh Architect of Shadow,

My cousins and the grand flock they have found themselves amongst have found a singular treasure. A bloody abscess in the Shadow, a nexus of violence, pain and death. We plan to secure it in the coming weeks so it might be drained of vitriol. If you believe it would aid your studies, you and yours are welcome to study it as it is claimed, or take part in the work yourself.

----------


## Eldan

*At the Eye of Gulldr*




And as the sun sets on the evening of the seventh day of the Conclave, as the blood of the most holy men and women in Ardakand soaks into the once-sacred ground, blood pooling where Eye once lay, that same sun bathes the city in blood-red light. The priests, overcome with frenzy, set upon each other with sword and stave and fists and fingernails, carving bloody rents into each other. But now , the carnage has ended. But it was not accidental. This was purposeful bloodshed, and at this most holy of moments, it seals the fate of every god that names Ardakand as its home. 

But there is one faction of priests have mastered violence, that remain the last to stand among the chaos and the desecration. Over the carcasse, one final priest stands triumphant, in the shadow of a banner red with the blood of lesser priests and bronze in the setting sun. Their god will be the first of a bloody Pantheon, one that will not be sated through anything less than violence, carnage, and brutality. All hail the blooded earth, the many-angled blade, the steam-maker. 

*Spoiler*
Show

The Shaitan pass on naming a patron god for the city. All hail the patron god of Ardakand, *Gulldr*, of the Gudite Warcamps. 

However, the essence of the Shaitan has seeped deep into the spirit world of Ardakand, and months unrest and bloodshed have affected even the gods. Even the formerly peaceful ones among them have come to  hunger for blood, sacrifice or conflict. Starting next turn, every faction which has a pact must from now on engage in at least one meaningful hostile action (stat attack, assassination or territorial invasion, other actions may count at the DM's decision) or risk the Wrath of the Gods. 

The new high priest of Ardakand is not a meek creature of sermons and letters, however. They are a leader, a fighter. Instead of a Mor 2 VIP, the Gudite's new high priest is a Mil 2 VIP.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Public*
Show



Your god gone mad? You no longer love them anymore? Just need a short break? Hire Negeb, godly attorney at law. For all your godly contract needs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


So once per turn and once per god with consent I can amicably break up a contract (so you are no longer pacted with that god and never can be again) or challenge a pact stopping you from getting the bonus but also making it so you don't pay.

As it is once per turn total, offering it as an option to the highest bidder. For those who don't want to deal with godly wrath.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 7
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Public*
Show

While the Golden Guard offer you a good deal I offer you the same... for free!

Send us your unwanted gods and let bygones be bygones! They will never return to darken your doorstop again.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I can eat gods for free if you do not want any godly wrath. No paying required.



*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings Allies,

Obviously this turn led by the Shaitan has some difficulties. The forces of the Clan led by our lords will join you this month and we would appreciate any sources and contacts you have within the city to guide our own. 

We have heard the threat of the Fae from our excursions this month and they are... dire. They need to be stopped lest our access to the spirit world becomes even more perilous. We have a plan for the next month and can only hope that their punishments are not too dire.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mil for Esp? I have Tier 2 Mil VIPs x2 and a +1 Mil item to send you. Feel up to sending some Esp for me to start banking?



*Spoiler: Heron*
Show

Greetings,

Unfortunately with the chaos of the month our deal may have some difficulty. We are still interested but cannot offer the same price. We have a collection of various resouerces and some gold we can offer but no longer our security specialists and mind walkers.

Would that still be acceptable?
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Would you take 3 Art, 2 Inv, and 4 Eco?



*Spoiler: Gardeners*
Show

Greetings,

The Shaitan have truly begun to ruin everything left in this city. However I would like to know if it is possible to trade through you to a third party? The Heron have recently expressed interest in our services.



*Spoiler: Shaitan*
Show

Greetings,

We did what you asked this city to do and found ourselves suffering from blood crazy gods and fae incursions. Let me ask what exactly was the benefit you promised from delving the great dangers of the spirit world.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show



Of course! Happy to help friend Heron. What sort of trade?

Also, now that we have border through Sempiterne, if you want to do business, can provide [1 permanent stat of any kind] for [3 Eco or 4 Mil/Esp/Art]. Let us know if interested!

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Gardeners and Hemminghock (Morale 11)*
Show

I agree with this distribution, which I have annotated below as a double confirmation. If the Hemminghock family also agrees, then I consider this expedition to have been a resounding success.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Heron receives: The spark of the dead god, right to pact with Barshamin, the Lodestar, the set of ancient ritual scrolls [+1 Art], 1 t.mor
Hemminghock receives: Right to pact with the Crocodile, 12 t.inv
Gardeners receive: Access to the Root of All Pain, right of pact with the very respectable and upstanding third god to be discovered, 6 t.art, 3 t.esp, 2 t.mor



*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 11)*
Show

Greetings,

We do have some additional business. We have been negotiating with the Fuxi Clan to deliver a rather troublesome spirit to be devoured by their totem spirit. Unfortunately there is some distance between us. As such I would like to know if they can route their payment through your territories so as to make use of our portal.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake (Morale 11)*
Show

That is acceptable. Since we are on opposite sides of the city I suggest you send them via the Gardeners as I have a well established trade route with them.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Witch Doctors (Morale 11)*
Show

Greetings,

The veil between the spirit realm and our own is normally quite solid, but as the Fae have quite loudly made known the city has invoked so many gods and spirits that the veil has worn thin. And the Shaitan's meddling, while troublesome, has shattered the barriers. This has troubling implications for what might climb out of the spirit realm. All manners of beasts and monsters dwell in that realm. But they are not they only thing. The dead also go to dwell in the underworld, and thus there is an opportunity here.

We have both lost champions this year, but with sufficient effort I believe we could call them back. Are you interested?

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Gudite Warband (Morale 11)*
Show

Solyom, Leviatan,

I do wonder why you have asked my permission. There does not seem anywhere you could go that you could not already reach easily.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: The Legio Cerberus (Morale 11)*
Show

Legate,

What are you plans for the Slayers this month? Also do you have any artificers to spare?

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp


The city, by this point, should have grown used to the steadily rising presence of the western gods, for the consecrated eye was not the charms and prayers of the forsaken but a tangible message Your faithful are here followed by a reply we know

A month was long enough, and fraught enough with other calamities (for at least one child had been found to bleed sap after they were left alone in their crib) that the common folk had just adapted, and when their Gudite neighbors, leaders and conquerors made their pagan rituals and sacrifices to great success, many neared the pyres for protection of the shades, not so for the priests.

Solyom by this point knew the spirit pathways better than he knew the streets of the city, and yet in the tumult of the Shaitan he was hounded, on an area of rushing time and aging, the treeless expanse of curves and spires made for awful cover as whisking spirits died and were reborn for his protection.

He was aware of running in place, of the single wheel of orange leaves, thrown daggers and falling ash he turned around with every step, but time was needed and meaningless, he kept running for it was expected of him as his servant spirits kept dying for the same reason: higher purpose.

Precious little in life was eternal, there were gods that would end it all, and then would end themselves and they feuded and died like mortals, though he knew patience was limited and at the third day, after already two daggers had been allowed to hurt him, and his body to reflect the effects of poison, it ran out.

Whether they thought their mission would be better served by having his head (for he at first thought they would just delay him), the charade dropped, a flute played in the distance 3 Vulpine priests that were just one came from the leaves, 300 daggers from the second soil that was the sky and then rose a third priest twice his size from his own shadow.

The giant Vulpine nearly had him by the neck, and would have surely reached if the poisons effect was real, but with no such delays Solyom rang the Shamans bells in time and a tree hollow appeared to trip them into, where they would spend at least 3 years, but would surely return to the real world within 15 minutes.

The dagger cloud spun around the coming three, a veritable tornado that chipped away at his god-assigned guardians, secular pacts and flesh faster than he could replenish them, with the triplicate priest jumping effortless between them to attack him there where a a mace and armor were his last defense. 

A particularly telling stab went near his stomach, but as he tumbled back the bells on his rope chimed, and the daggers ever so slightly shook in their place, so he rung them again but the daggers did keep coming if slightly crooked, but he had rung them not to disrupt, but to call, and a guardian of erin with a calming lyre pacified the wild daggers, who hearing the civilized sounds danced merrily in the ground behind them. Thus removed as threats, a blow from his hammer caught the threefold priest in the ribs, turning that copy into leaves, blown away by the wind while their fox-like mask fell on the floor. 

The pair, piper and duplicate stood silent, seeing the knives of cover blown, and with a little curtsy bow, jumped into the trees hole, lest their friend stay all alone.

Solyom wasted no time healing his wounds, the Divine council was urgent, and he had already lost much time, the 3 days and night were more like 3 hours in the real world, but this was it, Daghir dreaded it, he was not exactly hopeful, but there had to be a way.

He entered the room, bloodied and accompanied by spirits and daggers only to, surprised, realize he wasnt in bad company, the cavernous meeting room all had agreed on for the disastrous previous conclaves was clearly worse for the wear, rubble around the room, blood and gore, a subset of priests that looked very much shaken contrasting with those that had clearly expected something of the sort to happen or the Fuxi representatives who seemed just as fashionably late as Solyom, if lacking any sort of cuts in their clothes.

In the podium was Daghir, with the Knight belligerent to her left in immaculate white that anyone who didnt know a thing about him could have taken as proof of absence from the fight, and to her left a pale, to the point her veins were al clear to see, woman, carrying a long staff with three conjoined rings at its end, patterned fabrics at their center and sharp bits at their end, right behind her stood ruin walkers whose ranks wore a suspiciously high number of priestly robes. She was speaking as he arrived:

...And for my first action as high priestess of the pantheon, and speaker of the eldest, I name Aigiarn Erebus, highest priestess of Vulpa as High-caller of the Eastern gods, and Solyom, Leviatan, who is already in the esteem of so many from the other realm, as High-caller of the Western gods, may our pantheon, protectors of this city remain forever in unity Daghir broke the silence of the proclamation, clapping loudly and (with an argument to be made for just being tired of fighting) the room followed, Solyom hesitated as the high priestess motioned for him to join them, to have his united faith, in a sense. 

The ovation had almost died, many turned to look at him, and internally he sighed, this was his goal, right here in front of him, there was no room for pettiness and politicking. A second wind for the ovation ensued as he clapped and walked to the podium, where further speeches were given.

*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Introducing Qawha Yuraq (mil 2), Charkrand born, speaker for the Chthonic gods, and High priestess for _all the city_.

And the vulpines also stand for eastern (read imperial) gods, that might be relevant to some.


*Espionage defense: 12
*

*Spoiler: The Heron*
Show

Greetings Heron,

You may be aware than there is a host of slayers standing between us and the others host of slayers, your help would be very benefitial indeed to reach them.

Pantheon's blessing,
Solyom, Leviatan, High-caller of the western gods.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Asking for clarification from Eldan but as far as I'm aware I don't need to muster to the same ward but I still need adyacency or to loop around if I want to invade places.




*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show

Greetings snake kin,

It is true that the Fae post a greater threat than the city gives them credit for, if they trouble you they'll be repulsed and if they don't we'll chase them from the city either way. They have already caused trouble for our expedition... I don't suppose you'll amend it?

our skirmishers shall join you, and hopefully they serve you well.

Gulldr's might,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sold, I'll send you 6 worth of esp (so 4 esp and 2 of something else), also totally forgot I lost 1 inv in your delving, am I getting that back? 

You may also want to declare war on the Slayers so the alliance doesn't break.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal flesh*
Show

Greetings cousin Arsat,

I would remind you of our mutual passage agreement as is customary, and ask too for more of your warring folk and some of your less conspicous folk to join us, for the rate already agreed on.

Pantheon's blessing,
Solyom Leviatan.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, so that'd be two mil, 1 esp. Which I will send you 4 eco for.

passage for war.
And then the 4 non-permanent mil we had already agreed on.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Golden Guard: MOR 15*
Show



Bein' candid, it costs more for us to make the kinda supplies that would raise morale than it does anything else. Our supply lines can rip off weapons, but booze needs to be aged no matter what, and that takes warehouse space. 

Of course, should we come to an equitable arrangement,  we are prepared to leverage an even larger order next month for a project we're working on.

OOC: It costs min 5 each instead of 4 each, which kills the profit on my end. If you REALLY need MOR, you'd have to convince them by offering a favor or sweetening the deal. 




*Spoiler: To the Gardeners and Heron: MOR 15*
Show



That deal seems equitable and it pleases me that we came too it without coming to hostilities. 

I will report to Cecelia that our spiritual energy for the investment was neutral, and we will prepare our forces for the wild hunt, should they come our way. 

Know as friends an allies in this endeavor, Hemminghock gunpowder will be sigificantly discounted for you should the Wild Hunt come your way. 


Also I'm aware that the Bloodsworn promised a reward for delving, but doubt they'd pay up even if we showed them, so let's keep this hush hush.



*Spoiler: To the Bloodsworn: MOR 15*
Show



Well, I gotta say, when my caravan reported that nobody had come to meet them for the trade I was disappointed, not surprised, but disappointed. Y'all don't have a lot of associates in Ardakand, let alone friends, and, while you might not understand the concept, it's better to work with people than against them. 

We aint tellin' ya anything about our delvin' doubt you'd keep your word on that either. 

Damn Shame. 

Cecelia.




*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



Well that's a damn shame ain't it? We put up a lotta cash for that investment and the Conclave just turned their noses at us. So much for getting involved in the religions of Ardakand I suppose. 

For what it matters, the portal you built us went to the Bloodsworn because they offered us a deal too good to refuse. They tried to stiff us. Let's see how that goes for them.

Yee haw.




*Spoiler: To the 20th Legion*
Show



Well, if y'all need assistance with that give us a holler, we have access and I'm interested in what you're brewin' with this investigation.

-- Tess

----------


## Eldan

*Legio Minotaurus* [6]

To the Gudite Warcamps
*Spoiler*
Show

Great Leviathan,

You may freely pass our lands. Soon, we will not need them anymore.

The Dominus Fabricator


To the Gardeners
*Spoiler*
Show

Architects of Flesh

Thank you for the offer. We will gladly study yet another nexus. But we think that we have finally unlocked what the Nexuses are about, so studying another would be another data point to confirm our theory. 

Recent events in the city have shown us how important blood and pain are in the workings of the spirit world. The oldest legends and the Ar-Rashada of the Gudites tell us that when the Chthonians fashioned the foundations of the world, they poured their energies into it and were weakened, so now they sleep. They sacrificed themselves, their own blood. 

So, we think, it is with the Nexuses. They are locked gates, holding back infinite energy and blood is the key. The actions of the Shaitan in the last few months have primed the nexuses for activation and they are ready to unlock, now. 

Yours,
The Dominus Fabricator

*The Sanguine Key* [LTP] Cost: 30 Artifice or Military
Energy flows from the Nexuses only to those who pay for it with their own essence. With this LTP, you may sacrifice a permanent stat point for either 5 points of t.art, or 5 points of temporary stats of the same kind as the nexus. Any turn where you have dealt at least 3 points of stat damage to another faction or an NPC, you may instead activate this LTP for free.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 12*
*Spoiler: Birds*
Show



To peace and further cooperation in the months to come, then.




*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



I am wondering what you need to walk through Garden to reach now, but you are welcome to. All else is good also.




*Spoiler: Legio XX Minotauros*
Show



It is unsurprising to find pain and death so deeply entwined with the nature of the Shadow. But power is power, and your project has the potential to outshine the sun.

You have our full support, and can expect a great deal of aid in the weeks to come.




*Spoiler: Heron, Fuxi*
Show



Should not be an issue, though am curious what the troublesome spirit is?

More importantly, what resources should we be expecting?

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

Minoo no longer had to invoke her god. Instead the spirit world was so close to the surface that the Hall of Judgement was shrouded in cold winds. But this wasn't the stern and impartial court of previous summonings. No the rain of blood had contaminated even here, indeed with all the restless spirits it was even easier for them to become overcome with anger and vengeance. Now banshee howls swept through the Hall of Judgement and Lagamal sat fully present with a scythe instead of a set of scales.

But one thing was the same. Minoo would perform her duties as the advocate of the dead without fail and without bias. Regardless of what the spirits had become her voice was calm as she called out. *"Lagamal, we call on you now. Hear now the case of Confessor Jurall, champion of the Slayers of the Silent Saints."*

Lagamal leans forward. Cold hands leaning towards the soul of the deceased. "I give you Slayer-Confessor Jurall, Sancta Finalis. Slayer of men and spirits both. I bring this case today as the Advocate for the Dead. I have heard her tales and weighed her soul. She was complicit in the deaths of many in the city. Those who were champions of people and murderers of the innocent both."

*"I admit bias in this case, and so I will lean towards mercy rather than torment. Great Lagamal, I ask that you grant this soul clemency. Allow them to go to their final rest."*

The great figure looks at Minoo and the ghostly form of the confessor. It leans forward plucks the shade and back into the Underworld. It chuckles as it gazes at its newest prize, *"GRANTED."*


*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamps (Morale 11)*
Show

Solyom, Leviatan, High-caller of the western gods.

I admit that I would like to see the Slayers destroyed, but yet I am a woman of my word. I swore an oath that I would not conspire against them or send my men to attack them for as long as I am alive. And lo, I am still alive. So I must deny you passage this month. However I do wish you good luck in your efforts. They have not endeared themselves to me in anyway. Also congratulations on killing Jurall. Take a few more of the confessors out and I may reconsider my position.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Gardeners and Hemminghock (Morale 11)*
Show

I admit I have certainly done my share to raise the Fae's ire, so if anything I will be surprised if they don't attack me this month. I can hope that my preparations will be sufficient to see them off, but if not I will remember your offer. If nothing else they are less likely to massacre everyone than the Shaitan.

And I will reciprocate your offer. If I do not need to reclaim my own districts, then I will certainly send aid to the two of you should you need it.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Gardeners, Fuxi (Morale 11)*
Show

I see no harm in sharing. Behold the Nightmaker. You can likely see why I would not wish this primordial spirit to continue in the void. I doubt the White Snake can truly erase it, but hopefully losing this avatar will push the Void back.

*Nightmaker, Eye of the Void*
*Spoiler*
Show




 Legend: Before the first gods, the shapers and the chthonians, fashioned the world, there was already chaos, the void, from which they had been born. And when the aeons have passed, the works of the gods will crumble, as the works of mortals must, and all will return to the void. No priest dares worship the void, if it even has a name. There are claims, amongst the forbidden grimoires, that it has granted powers to some mad worshippers, but the inquisition strenuously denies any such attempt has ever happened.   

Offering: 1 permanent stat point per turn, which falls to dust. 

Blessing: designate a single district. It becomes the eye of the void, from which it will spread. At first, eternal darkness falls over the district, and anyone remaining feels increasingly uneasy. The faction controlling the district, if there is one, loses 1 permanent morale immediately. At this point, the eye can be closed by an investment of 5 t.inv or t.art, though this cost increases by 2 every turn. At the end of turn, a rift opens in the territory, and all inhabitants that have not fled begin to mutate or crumble to dust. The owner of the district loses control over it and any stats conquering that district originally produced. From there, any action that takes place along a route through the district suffers 1 permanent stat of attrition. Additionally, every midturn, the darkness spreads to a random district, connected to one already under the influence of the void.

----------


## Eldan

*Legio Minotaurus* [6]
To Hemminghock
*Spoiler*
Show

Of course! It just so happens that we are reasonably sure that we have figured out how the nexuses work and how to unlock them. You can thank the Shaitan for that, too, studying their influence on the spirit world has shown us how important certain energies are. Anyway, the nexuses were anchor points to create the physical world ,and they still hold the energy to do similar things. And the world was created in blood, the self-sacrifice of the Chthonian spirits to lay the foundations of hte world with their power. We're quite sure that with some help, we can make those energies accessible in an controlled manner, and involving only a minimal amount of blood and sacrifice. 

-The Dominus Fabricator, in his own hand


The Sanguine Key [LTP] Cost: 30 Artifice or Military
Energy flows from the Nexuses only to those who pay for it with their own essence. For every nexus you control, once per turn, you may sacrifice a permanent stat point for either 5 points of t.art, or 5 points of temporary stats of the same kind as the nexus. Any turn where you have dealt at least 3 points of stat damage to another faction or an NPC, you may instead activate this LTP for free.

----------


## Feathersnow

All messages Morale 6.  The messages are short and vague in part because of the fact Witch-Doctor security is a joke.

*Spoiler:  Gardeners*
Show



Gardeners,
I thank you for you kind offer, unfortunately, pressing matters make it impossible at this time.

The Page, Penned by Their Vessel, Percival Coffee 


*Spoiler:  Gudite Warcamps*
Show



Allies,

The armaments you requested are in readiness. Avenge the fallen!

We think we will maintain a relationship with the Elder we met on our travels, given the recent Ascension of your own Patron.

The Baron, written by His Vessel, Antoine duLac 

*Spoiler:  OoC*
Show

 five temp mil earmarked for fighting saints. Banked from last turn.
 


*Spoiler:  The Heron*
Show


Advocate for the Dead,

Again you do us a great service. All will be in readiness.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 7
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings,

We shall readdress the Fae matter in the coming months, we are sure that we are going to be a target of their wrath.

As far as the repayment for loses if you wish we can repay you for the lost invocation but in turn we would expect any of our forces that are lost under your care to also be covered. We can cover the loses next turn if you wish.



*Spoiler: Heron/Gardeners*
Show

We shall be sending 4 Econ, 3 Art, and 2 Inv along through you. The spirit is for us to devour. 



*Spoiler: Public*
Show

The Clan joined the Gudites in their war upon the Slayers. We stand beside our allies.

----------


## Feathersnow

Around the Docks and The City of Daffodils, there is a great party with a decidedly martial air...


*Spoiler:  EoT*
Show



6 mil-> 5 mil (spent)
10 Econ 
4 Esp
4 Art (1 spent delving)
9 Inv (spent)
6 mor -> 11 Mor

Treasure- 3 temp art, 3 temp econ

Stats!

Spend 5 Morale to raise Morale by 1

Reduce cost to Raise Morale through Econ by 3 (The Baron)

Spend 13  Econ, 3 temp Econ, 2 morale Econ to raise Morale by 4!  (2 Morale, 3 Econ represented by The Trickster and the Baron)

_Our Weakness has become a liabity.  The Baron throws money at the problem._


Bonds-

Accept the Patronage of Aei Zan, Lord of Valor!

_This Martial God is appropriate both for the Return of Our Brother and the rise of Gulldr_


Trades-

Give 5 banked mil to The Gudites for the war on The Slayers

Receive 5 temp mil from Hemminghock 


Projects-

5 temp mil, 4 Esp, 3 art, 3 temp art Econ resurrecting The Knight


1 Morale pledged to a new project- force a new Conclave to reconsider the issue of State Religion. 
_ If the Shaitan refused, they should have had their bid rejected!_

VIPs


The Trickster (morale) level 2
 9/20 (no stats spent)

The Baron (econ) (level 3)
  22/30 (no stats spent)

The Lady (inv) level 1-
 8/10(5 misc)

The Page (mor) level 1
3/10

The Knight (Mil 2/3?) ( Being ressurected!)  (5/10 mil spent, (10/10 misc spent)

----------


## Eldan

Turn 7: Rebirth



Cymbals crash and trumpets blare. And from the gates of the city at the Lions Claw of the crater lake  that was once the Temple of the Sky, a path of palm fronds is laid. And though they line ruin after ruin, entire districts crushed to dust by the last action of the Shaitan, the citizens are cheering and singing and throwing roses at the feet of the victorious legions, Cerberus and Aquila.
At the front are the priests of Ruairidh, the barbarian god of death and rebirth, for it is their day. Their faces are painted red with the blood of newborn lambs and they scatter lotus petals as they lead the way with golden torches. Four massive golden chariots follow, each pulled by six massive black warhounds on each one of the legates, in simple red robes, each accompanied by a priest holding a wreath of oak leaves above their heads. 



A week of celebration is declared. The Shaitan are destroyed and scattered, the Wild Hunt is slain, the city is safe. Even the civil war seems over, for except a small skirmish between the Golden Guard and the Legion over the ownership of some ruins, there has been no proper fighting for weeks. Gulldr Bronzeblood, benevolent Patron of Ardakand, has blessed the citys victory over fey and Shaitan both with a hecatomb, a sacrifice of one hundred cattle at the shores of his sacred lake. The eye gazes watchfully out over the lands beyond Ardakand, at new conquests and the restoration of Imperium. 
The Carnival of Chains has vanished from their last stronghold with no trace and Hemminghock has given gainful employment to the unruly veterans that formed their base of support. The Slayers, the last element of unrest, have left the city, traveling elsewhere to fight greater dangers and chase the Shaitan wherever they may reappear next Singing songs of praise, beautiful slaves throw themselves off the cliffs into the sea, to celebrate the summer equinox, the second harvest and a reunited and peaceful Ardakand. 
And what a marvel the city is becoming. Hundred-handed golden giants roam the ruins, clearing the rubble, making way for new construction. The corpses of the Shaitans victims, where they remain, are cleanly and efficiently swept into the channels, to be devoured by the white eels that the citys new psychopomps. The Legions patrol on every street, to punish criminals in the sight of Ardakands righteous gods, for it is a city of order. Technological marvels rise at every corner. 
In the North, the streets themselves bloom, each building and street alive with roots and arteries, all pulsating with the beat of the heart-factories of the Gardeners and the Minotaurs that have joined them.
 In the East, the factories follow more classical lines, where between fortress walls and artillery turrets, a million goods are made. Hemminghock, Ardakands center of finance and industry, where bright young minds of any class become part of the citys glorious future. 
And in the South rises a new city, built on the backs of golden perfection in a hundred shapes, where gleaming chrome towers rise from the ashes of Shaitan destruction. 

Event description:
*Spoiler*
Show


The entire city is celebrating victory over the forces of destruction and the height of summer. The good mood is infectious and everyone is working just a little harder to rebuild. All stat points bought with morale are bought at a 1 lower ratio. 





Even the Fey, it seems, have picked up the citys new vibe and have become more peaceful. Instead of dark knights on stormcloud horses attacking from the sky, they have retreated entirely into the spirit world. The dreams of all mortals are filled with incredible wonders, the most beautiful paintings, unimaginably intricate contraptions, jewels and silks and soul-achingly beautiful poetry. Ardakands renewed Golden Age must be celebrated with art to match its beauty. 

Event Mechanics:
*Spoiler*
Show


Muses, the fey spirits of art and poetry, walk the dreams of mortals to inspire them. To participate, players may describe a single art-based LTP they are working on in a public ingame fluff post, using artistic terms. Any LTP thus described is 10 points cheaper. 





In the districts formerly loyal to the Slayers and the Carnival, the mansions and the slums and even the Lornmen dumps, things have changed. Every night, the inhabitants don fox masks and with wicked grins and wicked smiles, they spill blood for the gods. Clearly, for the servants of the rogue Goddess, the revolution is not yet over. 

Event mechanics: 
*Spoiler*
Show


A new major NPC is created and takes control of several empty districts. They are the Vulpines, the chaos-loving militia of Vulpa. They are espionage and morale based and their reputation is Spiritual, Criminal, Informed and Inhuman. 



*Favour of the Gods:
*Gudite Warcamp: 13
Legio Cerberus: 9
Hemminghock: 8
Heron and Hippo: 8
Clan Fuxi: 8
Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh: 5
Golden Guard: 2
Witch Doctors: 1

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary*

The Leviathan floated on the surface of the open ocean a pool of putrid chum slowly spreading from it and attracting a feeding frenzy of fish. Sea birds landed on the floating outcropping, and the most daring ones nipped at its flesh. For this they were rewarded with instant death as the virulent shadow web venom instantly coursed through them. Dead fish floated in an expanding circle around the massive corpse as they too suffered for their greed.

The more cautious and lucky surviving sea birds were soon startled into the air however as the scales heaved on the leviathan's corpse. They pressed outward again and again, but even in death however the armored of the leviathan remained unyielding. However, the same could not be said about the connective tissue, and with a final heave the scales were flung outward as a fist punched through the rotting flesh. Grasping the outer scales, a huge figure covered in slimy muck pulled itself out of the guts of the leviathan.

Lifted its arms it roared its defiance at the sky. They it wiped the muck off its face, not doing much for its general cleanliness, but revealing the features of the once dead warrior known as the Hippo now returned once again to the land of the living. Surveying his unsteady organic raft a smile tugged at the warrior's lips, and a full bellied laugh erupted from. For several minutes the ocean resounded with his booming laughter, until it trailed off and he stared out into the distance.

There was nothing but open ocean all around, but the Hippo knew which way to go. Leaping off of the leviathan he began plunging through the waves. He still had business in the city of emperors.

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

The Guild Ward overflows with celebrants, just another part of the festival that has engulfed the city as its citizens realize that the Shaitan are really, truly gone.

The Gardeners have always been happy to provide alms to Ardakands masses, and this is no exception  bread and stew is given out freely in every plaza, and garlands of beautiful flowers grow across every arch and doorway. More unusually, they have provided shrines. A new, worthy god, to help protect the good citizens of Ardakand from the return of Shaitain or everything like them. 

In times past, a god that claimed dominion over the desecrated or unburied dead would be viewed with no small amount of suspicion, as an unclean scavenger. But given the citys recent experience with what can happen should those spirits be allowed to fester, the Gravediggers shrines are soon overflowing with woven strands of flower and bone, the sweet smell of burnt offerings almost overpowering the incense so omnipresent throughout the Gardeners territory. 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamps*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

I am not very sure what happened in Marble Ward over past month, but congratulations on your victory, I think? Congratulations for your god on being biggest thing in Citys shadow anyway. 

But that is past, and I am wanting to know about future! Slayers are slain and the dead are gone, but I am thinking the peace will not last for long. City does not have an emperor or archpriest or king or consul, but does have half-dozen different armies. Am I wrong? 

Anyways, Shadow is red, Forest-Mother wants blood for roots and Gravedigger wants corpses for coffin. My cousins do not carry swords, but you do, yes? If you want more of them and more muscles to swing them and maybe a few other tricks, I have deal for you. [OOC: 2 economy for 1 permanent Military, limited capacity offer, depending on if anyone else takes it up enthusiastically]. 

Otherwise, [3 Eco or the stat in question per permanent stat point] like is normal. If you are needing help this month especially might be able to hire some acolytes or lend you my cousin Rao also, depending. 

-Cousin Arsat




*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



Friend Heron!

Congratulations on return of Hippo! Dragon blood is no joke, yes? Is him arriving as Slayers leave good timing or just lucky coincidence? 

Not that he is back, I am wondering about future. Slayers are slain and the dead are gone, but I am thinking the peace will not last for long. City does not have an emperor or archpriest or king or consul, but does have half-dozen different armies. Am I wrong? 

Anyways, Shadow is red, Forest-Mother wants blood for roots and Gravedigger wants corpses for coffin. My cousins do not carry swords, but you do, yes? If you want more of them and more muscles to swing them and maybe a few other tricks, I have deal to pass on benefits of nexus to you. [OOC: 2 economy for 1 permanent Military]. 

Otherwise, [3 Eco or the stat in question per permanent stat point] like is normal. If you are needing help this month especially might be able to hire some acolytes or lend you my cousin Rao also, depending. 

-Cousin Arsat



*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Esteemed fellow Legates,

Congratulations are in order! It gives me great pleasure to see the Shaitan driven from the citys environs, and for that you deserve the lions share of the glory. A pity they could not be stopped from butchering the local Immaterium so thoroughly, but at least their mayhem revealed certain aspects of spiritual ecology that sped my work considerably. 

Aside from platitudes, I write for two purposes. First, on behalf of my new patrons and colleagues,  an apology they could not do more to help drive the bloody dead away, and a reiteration of their normal offers of commerce [3 Eco or 4 Art/Esp per permanent stat point]. Additionally, to compensate for the previous relative lack of aid, they are offering a deal of [2 eco per permanent point of mil], to the limits of their capacity. Partially self-interested  their gods are as bloodthirsty as anyones, at the moment, and this is part of a compromise to keep their hands figuratively clean  but one you might be interested in taking advantage of? 

Second, a more broad and open-ended query. The City lacks a sovereign, but suffers from a surfeit of warlords. Even if the gods were not demanding blood, a continuing peace seems unlikely. With that added impetus for violence, well  an inquiring mind has to wonder just what operations the beloved Legions have in mind? I, like my new patrons, wish only good relations and benevolent neutrality with you whatever the answer, of course.

Yours,
The Dominus Fabricator, former Legate of Legio XX Minotauros


 

*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show



To the esteemed Madame Hemminghock,

While I have found other patronage, congratulations are still in order with regard to the sheer quantity of industry you have brought to the citys eastern rim. I hope the completion of my magnum opus by other hands will not be the cause of any hard feelings? 

But aside from platitudes, I have two purposes in writing to you. First, on behalf of my new patrons and colleagues, an offer of commerce. I have some doubt you will see any real profit to it, but we can pass on the benefits of the nexus under our control in savings to you  a portal to alleviate the irksome logistical issues between us would be as simple as [5 Inv/Art], courtesy of a trick Minoo the Heron passed on to the Cousins, and if you wish to cooperate on that we could offer [Permanent military for 2 eco apiece]. Partially self interested  their gods are as bloodthirsty as anyones, at the moment, and arming the city is part of a compromise to keep their hands clean. Other resources can be made available at slightly less discounted rates, but if I understand your god correctly I believe youd actually derive some profit from leaving the actual construction to someone else? 

Second, a broader and more signifcant query. The City lacks a sovereign, but suffers from a surfeit of warlords. Even if the gods were not demanding blood, a continuing peace seems unlikely. With that added impetus for violence, well  an inquiring mind has to wonder just what operations the fantastically wealthy and famously well-armed Hemminghock Company has in mind? I, like my new patrons, wish only good relations and benevolent neutrality with you whatever the answer, of course.

Yours,
The Dominus Fabricator, former Legate of Legio XX Minotauros



*Spoiler: Golden Guard*
Show



Friend Artificer!

Congratulations on rebuilding of city. Dead are gone, but they left south much-scarred, you are doing good work.

Am writing for two reasons. First is just business, and am not thinking you will have two much use for it, but still. If you are wanting for help with filling rebuilt districts, can offer [1 permanent stat point of any kind for 3 Eco, or 4 Art/Esp]. Distance is issue, but thanks to help of Heron some months ago, can reach through shadow for [5 Inv/Art] to send wagons across city with single roll of wheels, if you were wanting to buy enough to make it better option. Path will stay forever, too. 

Otherwise, am mostly writing from curiosity. You and my cousins are similar, I think? Wish to keep hands clean, but the Shadow is red and the gods are hungry, and citys peace will not last long. What future do you plan?

-Cousin Arsat 




*Spoiler: Vulpines*
Show



Oh Fox-faced shades,

You live among the ruins of the vanquished, and have set yourselves against the greatest princes of the earth. Your aspect is swift and clever, but your future seems to hold nothing but glorious suicide. 

Is glory all you seek, or have you some grander design?

-Cousin Hylah

----------


## Writtensanity

Cecelia Hemminghock stared out of her balcony at the top of the main warehouse on the edge of the Former Imperial Courts. The city was alive today. The Wild Hunt had came and gone and the only disruption to industry had been noise violations from gunfire in the middle of the night. For their part, Hemminghock had set up token defenses, nothing that could be called preparing for war, but something closer to security theatre, just enough extra watch in the streets to make employees feel safe before and after their shifts. In the aftermath of the Hunt, Cecelia considered those extra resources a waste of money.

Cecelia dug her talons into the worn railing of the balcony and sighed. Anyone who knew Cecelia assumed that she saw everything as numbers and calculations. Anyone who understood Cecelia grasped that calculations were constant, but numbers were secondary. There was a financial value to most things, but how much profit came from someone feeling safe in their home? It was her job to try to figure that out, as the head of the company.

That's what she was now. The head of the company.

Mary-Anne Hemminghock had died about a year before she was expected to, and Cecelia was now the leader of the company, with voices calling her back home to the West, telling her that she needed to run the day to day affairs of the head office as opposed to establishing a branch. 

In the grand scheme of the Hemminghock family company, those voices were right. Ardakand was a business venture but out in the West was the business. Halle and Tess could handle Ardakand and she should have been taking the reins. Instead she was leaving Henrick Hemminghock in charge back home and insisting that Ardakand required a personal touch. 

In her head, she imagined there would be whispers back home if she'd headed there. Cecelia Hemminghock, the heiress without an expansion to her name. Experience had told her otherwise. It told her that the other family members didn't blame her for Sethannai, that anyone would have failed to establish a brand in a city that turned into a crater.

Mary-Anne, mom, had always told Cecelia to ignore what other people said about you. If you ignored the criticisms, you had to offer the same treatment to reassurances.

There was a knock on the door. Cecelia didn't bother turning around. "Come in."

The door creaked open and the soft patter of tiny talons filled the room, first in several careful steps, and then in a cacophony that could only come from a half-flapping excited gait. "Ma!"

That got Cecelia to turn around, and she was just barely in time to catch a small chestnut ball of feathers that was about to crash into her knees. After a brief moment of gathering information Cecelia beamed down at the little girl. "Annie!"

"Ma!" Annie repeated, which had been most of her vocabulary when Cecelia had left for Ardakand. The young girl started digging her talons into the weave of Cecelia's pants to scramble up her mother, but Cecelia pulled her (and notably away from the expensive clothing) instead. 

"Oh my gracious what are you doin here?" Cecelia asked without expecting a coherent answer. The young girl was wearing fine Ardakandian silks, notably a pattern that used to be exclusive to the emperors palace. Such was the nature of commerce. 

"B bring-" Annie stopped and screwed her face a little, losing the word 'brought' had thrown her off. She knew that she hadn't heard anyone say 'bringed me' but she didn't understand that alternative. "We visit," the girl eventually said, nuzzling her head into Cecelia's chest as opposed to pointing to anyone who would be 'we'.

It took Cecelia a moment to catch up with everything. Annie had answered and that was a representation of the unfortunate timing of the Ardakand venture. They grew up so fast, and half-bloods grew up faster. 

"Who's we darlin'?" Cecelia asked, instinctively starting to bounce the chick in her arms. 

A sharp whistle answered. Brandon Hemminghock stood at the door off the office, dressed like he was fresh off the caravan instead of having lived with Ardakandian fashion. Black wings with white spots and matte chitin around his exposed forearms, all framed by his father's slick black hair. 

"****-" Cecelia realized there was a child in her arms, "shoot Buck, you're here too? Here I got nothin' prepared." Cecelia walked forward with the girl still squiggling in her arms and half wrapped her wings around the teen for a hug, it was the best she could do. "What the-" she found the clean word - "heck are y'all doin' here-"

"Gran-"

"I told y'all to stay outta this," Cecelia finished, revealing that it wasn't an idle question.

Buck shrugged Cecelia's wing off and smiled at his mother. It was one of those half smiles, the kind when the news you carried didn't match the news you had. "I'm here to repl-"

"Like hell you are-" Cecelia then sighed looking down at the girl. "How about you just don't listen to what Mommy says until she's used to having kids around instead of demons."

Annie looked up with a half cocked head and bright eyes. That was as close to understanding as Cecelia was going to get.

"Grandpa sent me here to-" Buck took a deep breath, "Grandpa sent me here to send you home and to take over operations in Ardakand."

Cecelia snorted.

"It's why I'm here."

"Ain't just comin' to visit your Momma then?" Cecelia turned and made her way over to one of the couches in her office, still bouncing little Annie as she did. "Just comin' to try to replace me."

"I get _sent_ to replace you, Mom," Buck corrected. 

Cecelia started to sit down before she thought about the emphasis. "Do ya plan on doin' it?"

"City looks easy enough to manage," Buck commented. 

"I think it's the first good month we've had here," Cecelia mused, "I think y'all just have good timin'."

"I don't think we'd be here if those Blood things were still around."

"I'd kill ya for bringing Annie here if they were," Cecelia pointed out, "now have a seat I gotta catch you up."

"Pardon?"

"I ain't leavin' Buck," Cecelia explained, "but you sure as hell ain't stayin' here without gettin' to work."

----


Inhuman. Barbarian. Mercantile.

MOR 15

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners: MOR 15*
Show



Well that's a little below the rate that we talked about offerin' but damn if I ain't gonna try an take advantage of a deal like that. Lemme see what I can do on the books and I'll get back to y'all about numbers. Gods willin' it'll be high. Just the reality of opportunity costs gettin' in the way, 

Tess




*Spoiler: To the Golden Guard: MOR 15*
Show



We'll most of the Guard were just used in preparin' for the Wild Hunt, which turned out to not be a bother at all, but here I am wondering where I can order more. I understand that y'all ain't sellin' them permanently but I am getting very used to havin' them around. Numbers attached, 

Fortner Hemminghock 

The minimum order I would want would be 20 again for 6 perm, but I might end up skewing higher depending on the actual breakdown once I do the math.




*Spoiler: To the Heron: MOR 15*
Show



Let's be candid, I don't think the Vulpines are too much our people, we're reaching out but we doubt that they're gonna be on the same page as us. 

Glad to see the Hunt didn't mess you up, turns out they were pushovers huh? 




*Spoiler: To the Vulpine: MOR 15*
Show



Y'all have put us here at Hemminghock in a pickle by showin' up how you did. 

See, we made the claim that anyone who took the last land in the allotments would be at war with us, and well, y'all have gone and taken it. 

Now I understand that you might not have gotten the letter where we wrote that down, but honestly unless you're a stalwart partner in inhumanity from the start it's gonna be a hard sell to not look like we're going back on our word. 

So what's our status Vulpines? Business relationship or are we gonna have issues?




*Spoiler: To the Gudites & Cerberus Legion: MOR 15*
Show



Let's be candid, as far as we here at Hemminghock understand, us three are the fuse for the powder keg that is this city. If one of the two defensive pact blocs is triggered, this whole place is going up in smoke the day after the Bloodsworn left. 

I don't know what y'all are plannin' to do with you gods, or even how many you might have sketched out pacts with, but we're set for some **** to go down here unless we wanna call the wrath in.

We can all be honest with one another and make a plan on how to handle this, or we can all go mute and smile at the city while preparing our myriad assaults. Suppose that's y'alls choice. 




*Spoiler: To Fuxi: MOR 15*
Show



Don't suppose you've crocked up a way for that snake god o'yours to eat a god that we've already signed a deal with? Ain't intending to make use right now but considering the newfound cost of the Gods' favor, might be somethin' worth considering in the future.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 11)*
Show

Cousin Arsat,

Thank you for your congratulations. Indeed it was a mere coincidence that the Slayers absconded from the city as I was summoning Hormoz's soul back from the underworld. Something he has denigrated them substantially for as he would have like to repay his attackers in kind.

As for the question of trade as always such discussions will have to wait until after my explorations of the spirit world. However I do have other business. First are you interested in trawling the spirit world once more? I would offer the same deal as last month. Second my deal with Lagamal does not extend to the Hippo alone. I could call forth any of your own that have died. Of course I know that none have, but it is something bear in mind should you suffer such misfortune in the future.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family (Morale 11)*
Show

Indeed, the Fae did not set a single foot past my wards. They did not have the potency to back up their threats in any sense. I am also reaching out to the Vulpine seeing as we are almost neighbors. So we shall see how they respond.

However I do have other business. First are you interested in trawling the spirit world once more? I would offer the same deal as last month. Second my deal with Lagamal does not extend to the Hippo alone. I could call forth any of your own that have died. Of course I know that none have, but it is something bear in mind should you suffer such misfortune in the future.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: The Vulpine (Morale 11)*
Show

Greetings,

Seeing as your Marble Ward holding are quite near to mine I wondered if you wished to discuss future plans. I would be willing to aid you if they were agreeable.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: The Witch Doctor (Morale 11)*
Show

Greetings,

I apologize for any confusion that might have arisen last month. However I did receive your caravan and was able to guide the Knight out of the underworld. He should have returned to you already. You may find that his sojourn has left him weakened. Your offering was insufficient to fully restore him, but I have returned the excess and you should be able to strengthen him on your own terms.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

15 wasn't enough to get him to T3. So I got him to T2 and returned five. You should be able to get him to T3 for another 10.



*Spoiler: Public - Search for Spirits*
Show


To all of Ardakand I offer my expertise as a guide to the spirit world. I have become quite learned in my delvings and know how to avoid the dangers of the supernatural. Should any wish to take advantage of my findings simply send your invokers to me to delve deep into the spirit world this month.

*Spoiler: Terms*
Show

1. All results of the delving expedition will be shared according to the proportion of investment.
a. Minor artifacts will be allocated on the basis of 5 stats each.
b. XP is hard to transfer outside of the delve. Send a VIP if you want a share.
2. Nexuses, Gods, and Major artifacts will also be allocated proportionately, but guaranteed at least one to any participant who provides at least 10 stats. For participants who cannot provide that in one delve I will keep a record of your contributions.
3. I need to spend Mil to guard the expedition. As such I am charging 1 point for every five stats sent on the delve. Payable in eco/art/mor. Or Inv but you probably want to use that on the delve itself.
a. Alternatively you can send mil, but this will not count towards the proportional dividends.
b. You can also not send anything and gamble that no dangers are encountered. In which case you must instead guarantee to replace one point of lost stats for each five sent.



*Spoiler: Public - Wake the Dead*
Show

Are you worried for the safety of your champions? Might a duel gone awry take them before their time? Will an enemy slip a poisonous asp into their bed? Then now is your chance to banish all those worries and more. For the veil of reality grows thin and the doors of the underworld are open. Make an offering to the Great Lagamal today and ensure your loved ones do not linger in the after life for long.

For details make your petitions at the Temple of Judgement and seek a conference with the Advocate for the Dead.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Basically I'm offering VIP insurance.

----------


## Eldan

*The Vulpines*

Some midnights, they meet, each is masked, each carries a candle and a knife. They meet, in silence, and circle the district, three times. Then, they split in pairs and vanish, and when they return, their masks are changed. Some nights, each goes out alone, just before dawn, and returns, with blood on their knives. Sometimes, they dance, or they chant, or leave presents for the poor. But the knives are never far from their hands. So far, no one knows what they want. For now, they don't _seem_ much different from any other religious cult. 

To the Gardeners [10]
*Spoiler*
Show

Dear Fleshcreatures

We are all flesh creatures, of course, but you know what I mean. Some of us have more flesh than others. Perhaps you know the joke: yo mama so fat, when she sits around the house, she _really_ sits around the house. Or in the case of your mother, two or three wards? And she seems to be growing roots, too.That was childish and I won't apologize. Persona to uphold. 

Aaaaanyway. Yes, we set ourselves against the princes of the world. Not just the city. Because _someone_ has to. The Jester speaks truth to the King. Even if the Jester is beheaded afterwords, the words remain spoken. 

What else is there to do? 

And anyway, grand plans are for fools, madmen and rebels. As priests, it is our lot to _help_ those on their way, not _be_ them.

-Wolf the First



To Hemminghock [9]
*Spoiler*
Show

Taken? Oh please. What have we taken? We haven't taken anything. We live here, as we always have. My mother has lived here for sixteen generations. You just arrived last winter. By what right, then, harpy? You have more money, or more cannons? We have the blood and the soil and the foundations.

Wipe us out if you must, but don't call it our fault. 

Up yours sincerely,
-Wolf the Second


To the Heron [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

Dear Heron,

We are most pleased to make your acquaintance. However, there is one part of your statement we must correct. We don't plans. 

Plans are for fools, madmen and visionaries. We are just priests. It is our lot to stand at the crossroads and give cryptic advice, or to give the hero three feathers and a marble when they are about to face the man who killed their father. We do not plan, we wait for a dreamer to wander past with stars in his eyes and help him gently step off a cliff to his doom. 

You can not aid us, that's not how this works. Now, your Hippo, he is the kind of person we'd usually assist, but then, he already gained power for himself, so we should probably find some other hero to overthrow him. On the other hand, he just returned from the underworld and that is suitably daring and heroic. All very confusing, so we'll just keep back for now. 

We are, in any case, delighted to make your acquaintance. 
-Wolf the Third

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus
Morale 17*

Legate Sian kicked the rattling corpse of a golem to ensure it had no intention of rising again, some internal mechanism of the strange automata persisted within, but whatever mechanical spirit remained was not enough to animate the lumbering creature to its feet. The tally of the dead was small, the prepared defenses and solid organization of recent months had served the Legionnaires well. A few had burned in the lobbed fire, and a few more had perished in icy wind that rolled over their checkpoint, but once the eagles had come the tide of battle turned swiftly, and whatever puppet master was marshaling the Golden Host had fled, leaving many of their marionettes behind.

Sir, weve secured the boardwalk, two more injured, none dead. The legionnaire was slightly older than Sian, in a more peaceful time, he would have been fast approaching retirement to his conquered parcel, a well earned place to start a family and expand the empire. With the posting of the 28th, it would have been yellowbloom province, growing gourds and mustard, or perhaps the daffodils for which the province was named to sell to alchemists and nobles. A few strong children and a comfortable nest egg of reservists pay. It would be a good life. Would have been a good life, these were hardly peaceful times.

Very good Houndcrest, bring your cohort back to muster point Screeching Eagle. Keep watch over the approach and send for a courier horse, if they return, we must be equally or more prepared.

It was time to call a meeting of the Legates, a war here could be catastrophic.

*Players*

Heron and HIPPO
*Spoiler*
Show

Greetings Esteemed Hippo,

And apologies to the Heron for our relative silence of past month, our legion had something of an identity crisis in the aftermath of the attack on the Slayers. But we have returned in earnest, and are ready to continue to bring peace and order to Ardakand.

As with two months ago, we have a relative surplus of [inv] and your methods are far safer than ours for delving into the spirit realm. Provided you continue to support our actions and we continue to work together on various projects, the [inv] is yours this month.

Imperial Salutations


The Golden Guard
*Spoiler*
Show

Alchemist,

While I admit we were not particularly forthright the last month due to some internal conflicts, previous to that our factions seemed indifferent at worst, and had even engaged in mercenary contracts and the legal and honest exchange of territory. Yet Legate Sian informs me in no uncertain terms that a golden host attacked our holdings in the theater district. I understand that you had at least some claim to the territory in your manifestos from earlier this year, but a military assault on currently legion territory was surprising and disappointing.

As of now I do not wish to engage in total war against the Golden Guard, the city could frankly use some time to rebuild and regain some semblance of normalcy. But I cannot simply overlook your attack on our territory. I am happy to hear out your arguments and compromises, but as of now it seems most fitting to request your outfit repair the streets of Tarbent, and in exchange we will willingly give the theater district to you upon completion of the task. Work has already begun on [36], so it should be well within the Golden Guard budget of the month. Does this seem like a reasonable reparation?

Imperial Salutations


The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Forgemaster,

Your mood seems to have improved considerably since we last spoke, I am glad.

Your thanks is welcome, it will be a long road to restore the city to its unruined glory but it is a road the Legions will walk. Your offer is generous and I would be happy to trade some Cohorts for your economic boons. I can offer [3 permanent mil] this month in exchange for [6 permanent eco]. And I will have to look into my budget once [midturn] has passed for further trades.

As to our plans for the city at large our purpose remains largely the same, restore Imperial rule, though with a picked council playing balance to the Imperial Dynasty. The bloodthirst of the gods is disturbing at the very least. Fear not, our intentions towards you remain only one of trade and peace. The goodly cousins of the gardeners have been honest and forthright partners, and their clear communication about such disruptions in trade that did assail us was most appreciated.

Though, in the interest of such an honest history, it does seem that Hemminghock is requesting a meeting of the mighty of sorts. Guidites and the 28th have been invited to discuss avoiding the wraths. I fear they may be attempting to divy the city between remaining military powers. I will inform the cousins of anywhere they may factor into such plans by the Guidites and Hemminghock, should they come up, though I suspect they will probably keep grander plans to themselves.

Imperial Salutations


The Witch Doctors
*Spoiler*
Show

The Shaitan is no more, and though it was largely the legions who bore the sword that slew them, your was one of the factions who suffered most from their reign of horror. Is there anything the Legion can provide for in your recovery effort? Or anything we can assist you with in your plans moving forward?

Imperial Salutations


Hemminghock, Guidite Warcamps
*Spoiler*
Show

The Wraths do concern us greatly. The shaitan may be banished but their presence continues to Haunt Ardakand. Our legion is not one to fall prey to this bloodlust if it can be avoided, but thus far our menders have divined no way to simply avoid it.

I am happy to hear what you have to propose.

Imperial Salutations

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Espionage defense: 14
Rep: Barbarian-Martial-spiritual*

*PCs*

*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the white Snake*
Show

Greetings snake kin,

Our crusade against the Slayers appears over, and a possible ally stands in their place, we will let you know if they turn out to fit the part, or if we should rather take them down before someone else does.

I understand the Shaitan have left the godly realms in disarray, but while the Fey have hurt you, they have handed us a golden opportunity, to retake that which is yours, and spill blood in a manner becoming of rulers, We may also get Fey blood if you so wish.

Gulldr's might,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

if you intend to track the Fey I can give you art for inv, I want to see if I can do some heavy delving of my own.



*Spoiler: Legion & Hemminghock*
Show

Greetings, we are always open to ideas, triumvirates even. 

I would also forward the notion that we quite enjoy the Vulpine presence, just in case any of the legate's designs for the Marble Ward remain in place.


*Spoiler: Golden Guards*
Show

Honoured Chemosh,

I write to inquire on the possibility and cost if you were to make a portal towards us, such that we may start renting your fine goods.

Yours,
Delilah Fairway. 


*Spoiler: The witch doctors*
Show

Greetings friends,

Your aid was much welcome, finally the city is rid of those who vanquished the Knight, and rest assured that once the city is fully secure the cult will be disbanded wherever it hides on the larger empire.

We intend to delve deep this month, so keep an eye for a deal afterwards.

And if you need strength to sate your gods, do let us know.

Eldest earth's succour,
Solyom, Leviatan, High caller of the eastern gods.


*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company*
Show

Misses and Mistress,

I would certainly enjoy a recap on how you see your defensive pact with the Heron and Hippo (I was convinced to bet that he was gone for good, would not recommend), does it in any way involve our third fuse by proxy or would a hypothetically attacked legion calling their ally in lead us to nothing but amicable side glances and unarmed standoffs?

Destia's bounty,
Daghir, The Wolf, Hierarch of Gulldr.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the flesh*
Show

Cousin Arsat!

City has an archpriest, if a decidedly novice one, though in all other facts your judgement remains as keen as ever. As ususal is too early to tell if we will have the influx to buy as we would wish, but mark us for at least 2 sets of strong arms (so 2 mil) whether attached or attachable.

If you would join us coursing the spirit realm now that the Shaitan are gone and the fey are calm we would be very thankful indeed.

Destia's bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan, High caller of the Western gods.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

can at least promise 4 eco for the mil buying, on the market for 6 inv as well.




*NPCs*

*Spoiler: Vulpine*
Show

Dearest priests,

Do hope what the foreigners (mine, not the harpies) did to this city's hierarchy is to your liking.

I find it pleasing to see you bring some colour to this dourness, as beloved children like us should do. if chats do turn to where blood needs to be tested against cannons give us a call, we have plenty of both.

Life, which you've,
Qawha Yuraq.

----------


## Hamste

The Golden Guard
Morale 8

From a distance the two leaders watch the district where their army was repulsed a day earlier. A set of golden binoculars in hand. A golem hands a letter to the man before scuttling off. Quickly reading it, the man seems over all ambivalent as he hands it to Pyrom.. Chemosh shrugged looking to Pyrom. Pyrom shrugged back. 

"Think we can do it next time?"

"Probably. Just a poor allocation of soldiers. Not worth the fight though. Finally getting the big money offers." They started walking, a horde of golems trailing after them easily 3 times the size that had attacked the district just a few days earlier.

*Spoiler: Public*
Show


This season's rent offerings are as follows [55 t invasion mil] and [10 mil]. We are now selling in blocks of 4 for [4.8 t stats] with the total rounded up due to mathematical reasons.



*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show

 We will likely accept but we have to see if negotiations with Legio Cerberus break down or not first. 


*Spoiler: Gudite Warband*
Show


It depends on how much you wish to rent. If it is worth our while we are willing to pay portal costs but it would have to be a big order. Part of the deal would also include allowing us to use the portal to attack Vulpine land. Would open a more permanent connection as well as satisfy the hundred handed one.

We are also noting we are currently in a tense situation with Legio Cerberus which may take up resources. 




*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus* 
Show


This was not a surprise made it clear it was ours and we were going to take it. We even offered to make it up to you in military. You didn't respond. We offered to help clear up your lands. You didn't respond. We came to take our land back, that we specifically laid claim to, you responded with violence. You attack us when we enter our land then have the gall to ask for what we already offered in exchange for the land. Even worse, you work to clean up but ignore an offer for us to cover half of your costs. You let the people suffer and land lay wasted for internal politics.

We will accept you immediately leaving the area for the repairs if only because we were already willing to and there is a lot of demand this month.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


So they want you out this turn, in exchange for them repairing the district. They are not willing to wait a turn for you to confirm then release.

Just to be clear, golden guard last turn literally offered to cover half of all Shaitan repairs in exchange for being the ones doing the repairing as well as give 8 invasion worth of mil just last turn for the land. Given you cleared a territory and started on another they offered considerably more than what you are asking for now. 






*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show


Thanks, we hope to do so much more though to make the land a bit more golden. With the fae taking an interest in projects we might show it off.

As for the future unclear, tensions are rising with Legio and the Vulpine are very suspicious. Their appearance right after Shaitan is finally driven from the land does not speak well of them.

----------


## Eldan

*The Vulpines* [7]

*Spoiler*
Show

Dear Priestess,

Yes, quite lovely. Desperate shipwrecked foreigners coming to a new city with a big dream. Spitting in the Eye of Heaven and taking it for your own god. Good stuff. 

One problem, though. It seems the burning and overthrowing and rebelling and so on is mostly done, now. You and your vassal control a third of the city, at least, and your god is now patron. You have an archpriest and a pet Vulpine. Pretty sure we're supposed to oppose you now on principle. Sorry.

-Wolf the Fourth

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Order is easy, just say if you are wanting more.

No shamans to let hire, am sorry to say. Gods need some, need others for portals for trade-making. If Shadow is not bloody again next month, maybe. 

-Cousin Arsat



*Spoiler: Legio Cerberi*
Show



Esteemed Legate,

Apologies for any coarseness in past interactions  I was preoccupied with my magnum opus, and social niceties suffered. I have also replaced my secretary, which might have some effect on my grace and politesse.

I say because I clearly need to replace them again, as the explanation of the terms being offered was apparently mangled beyond all recognition in the transcription. My new colleagues have little interest in military might, no matter how insistently the city delivers it up to them. The terms are instead that you will sponsor half the cost [2 Eco] to create some fascinating new species of graft or improvements to your warhounds or biomechanical armaments or whatever other little horrors are bubbling away in Cousin Arsats cauldron, and receive the full use of them [1 permanent military] for your investment. 

No need to commit right away  theres a great deal of capacity, unless a truly astoundingly large order is placed by someone, its quite unlikely youll be frozen out.

The information is very dearly appreciated, as well. But when you say you wish to restore imperial rule  are you intending to finally declare for one of the princlings battling it out in the provinces, or to raise some new dynasty to the throne? One cant help but notice a certain recently resurrected hero is already flying the imperial banner as he marches. Or have you had some industrious scribes digging away at the genealogies of your own officers, I wonder? 

Though given the military might they are apparently so comfortable throwing around, I must say I am surprised to see the Golden Guard werent invited. Something to read into? 

Yours,
The Dominus Forgemaster



*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show


Friend Heron!

Offer is generous. I do not think assassins likely, now that Slayers have fled. But what are limits? House Aranea was ruined by Carnival, bones of exalted dead scattered across streets and gutters. Archpriest of Spider had promised support before they were desecrated, could be brought back, maybe? 

On Spirit World, have less this month. If terms are same, would hire [10 Inv] to find spirit or relic or if lucky nexus, for [7 Art, 3 Mor]? 

No issue waiting for deciding to buy things, except if other people buy everything we can make before you have chance. Probably not though, at current rate. 




*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show



Madame Hemminghock,

Marvellous, simply marvellous. The theory is all quite simple, of course, but I admit no small amount of excitement for carving a path through the border marches of the Spirit World myself. There is the matter of cost, of course  my patrons would take it on themselves if you were willing to commit to a large enough order, but otherwise some division of expenditure seems equitable, I believe? 

It is otherwise no issue at all to wait before deciding on a purchase, besides the possibility that our capacity may reach its limit before we can satisfy all that is demanded of us. 

Yours,
The Dominus Fabricator 

 

*Spoiler: Vulpines*
Show



What strange days these are, to see foxes led by wolves. Do you have a chorus of hyenas hidden away as well, to laugh when you bid them? If that is the extent of your humour, they must be in great demand. 

But it matter not, jape as you like  she is more honoured aunt than mother, sharing antiquity with the parent who offers up its Life so freely. An aunt whose newfound thirst for hot and red wine to water her roots threatens to send everything spinning into butchery. Has your own patron indulged in the temptations of the Dead as well, I wonder? 

But I meander. The City has a surfeit of madmen and overflows with fools, and who is a rebel, in these crownless days?  You are spolit for choice, if that is all you seek for the stars of your show.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards



A golden city stretches as far as the eye can see. Magnificent buildings soar into the sky, their shapes twisting in a graceful manner as they reflect the light. Each is different from the last no two structures the same. In the distance old ratty wooden structures are being consumed by the gold, where the gold touches the dead wood and stone is consumed resulting in a new golden structure appearing. Where the gold meets the bridge, the bridge is destroyed and remade into a golden arch flowing the depths. Golden beings walk through the empty streets doing minor calibrations where generation doesn't make sense shifting the entire structure to be a little more perfect and beautiful.

Then the gold rushes towards the only living in the world. A dozen rats in tiny cloth tuxedos, some grass and a tiny tree stand before the tide of gold and is soon consumed. Where they once stood, a golden diorama remains still clothed in cloth tuxedos. With a sigh, the light in the sky goes out and the entire model city submerged into the basin it is held over. No longer exposed to air the chemical reaction immediately stops, though all that is golden stays so.

Chemosh fully covered in protective alchemical equipment sighed looking at the newest failure. Already rusted golems were swimming through the water breaking down the golden city and rebuilding the old damaged one. 

"Day 5 of project Midas Touch, has been going well so far. Calibrations are still ongoing but significantly fewer corrections to buildings have needed to be done than original tests. Chemical still consumes living uncontrollably, though size based restrictions seem somewhat effective for keep random objects from being affected." Chemosh mutters to himself as a tiny golem writes notes. While waiting for the next reset he heads over to several clear boxes submerged in water each containing the many proposed solutions to project Midas Touch. Each set of boxes seems to be testing the same variety tests with wildly different results.

In one box a beheaded rat sits, just it's exterior turned to gold. A small golem sat to end failed experiments sits nearby cleaning its tiny axe.

 In another, a tree sits unharmed and so does an old rotten building, the substance unable to tell life from death.

In another, an absolutely beautiful building sits with no doors or windows, just a solid block of gold.

On and on it goes, hundreds of different solutions. None exactly perfect but always always getting closer. Slowly the city starts to rose from the basin, already reconstructed. With a shrug and a judging eye, Chemosh makes a move. The still living mouse is knocked out by the tiny axe wielding golem and removed before everything is submerged in water stopping and more reaction from occurring. Next a rusted golem ever so carefully seals the solution under water in a small glass test tube. The substance is brought over to the new city to be released while Chemosh carefully slits the throat of the mouse and starts dissecting.

5 minutes later the test is terminated again. The test being deemed a failure after it was found that it turned the mouse's brains into gold. Still functional somehow but not acceptable.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio XXIIX Cerberus*

*Morale 17*

The Golden Guard
*Spoiler*
Show

You come to take back land that you had claim on but never actually owned, with all the violence of an invasion, and are offended that we resisted your military offensive because we were tardy on the mail?

I apologize for the inconvenience of course, but this is hardly the bearing of a reasonable trading partner. But I suppose I wish to cause no further great offense, if you are willing to help repair Tarbent, we will give you the theater district this turn.


The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Nay, not one of the princelings, they have more than proven the fall of their dynasty. We will seek a different branch of the family, or nominate a new suitable successor ourselves.

Ill see to my own budgets ere delves end and look to your services once again. Many thanks as always for the clarifications and generosity.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners: MOR 15*
Show



An even split does seem to benefit both o'us. We'll get to work on our meander through the spirit realm. Y'all get started on yours and we'll see ya on the other side.




*Spoiler: To the Vulpines: MOR 15*
Show



Well that was some colorful language and I've always been a fan of rainbows. Doubt it was your intent but y'all might have actually ingratiated yourselves to upper management here at Hemminghock. Always had a soft spot for the underdog, inherited it from my mum I suppose. Ask Fortner if she ever crosses into your territory, or if y'all cross into ours. We're open for business so feel free to step on through if ya need to.

As for professional matters. 

Simply put, y'all never kicked the Carnival out and y'all ain't tried to flex any political power until we sent 'em running. I can appreciate the gumption that it takes to actively flip us off when you see how many guns we got, so points for that. I won't apologize for engagin' in bigger gun diplomacy though, helps money change hands without bloodshed most o' the time.

Now y'all are in a dangerous place in this city because, despite housing arrangements, Vulpines are the newcomers to negotiations and everyone's got 5 corrupted Gods up their ass yelling about blood or wrath. A swing at you is the least likely attack to send this city into a spiral that'll make people wish the Bloodsworn had stayed to finish the job. 

Here's where it gets fun. The previous owners of your territory woulda found something o' mine. A quill and some letters. They're special and make us uniquely suited to workin' in concert. I don't know what degree of 'the establishment' you consider us, but at least we ain't warlords like the Gudites and Legio who are tryin' to take us back to the status quo. We'd like to be on the same side in the comin' months. 

Workin' with us means helping us solve our God problem this month, but it'll also come with a defensive pact from Hemminghock. Anyone takes a swing at the Vulpines, and they have a lot of Hemminghock guns pointed at them. Certainly keeps you from being the most convenient target on the map.

Consider it, write back normally if you accept and send us anything you think needs to be kept secret via your side of the pen. 

Otherwise up yours, 

Cecelia Hemminghock 




*Spoiler: To the Gudites and Legion: MOR 15*
Show



Hate to say it, but I think we all border the easiest target in this city. If it needs to come to it, take an adjacent territory and apologize after.




*Spoiler: To the Gudites: MOR 15*
Show



So here's the thing about that. Depends on your reading of the contract, right? 

By and large, an attack against the H&H's would trigger a war with us. If you read their alliance with the Legion, then it's somewhat clear that an attack against the Legion would be considered an attack against them. 

Should y'all be crazy enough to attack the Legion and we don't get too much political pressure? We might be able to keep it to a couple glances and makin' family dinners awkward. If y'all attack them and lose though, I can promise you as a fellow tactician that Hemminghock will use that excuse to go to war with us. Even hunters won't turn down a free meal if the rest of the pack is doin' the dirty work. 

If y'all are gunnin' for the Legion, my only advice is to not miss. 

I'd insert an ad for Hemminghock rifles there, but y'all have seen them enough around the city to know how good they are.




*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo: MOR 15*
Show



Well I'll be damned he's back and I'm sure someone owes me money but I don't keep too much track of petty bets.

For the journey into the spirit world, we're all wrapped up in pacts and trading portals this month, maybe next, it did work out for us last time. 

Aside from that, slightly personal: How far back does Lagmal's reach go?

*Spoiler: OOC:* 
Show



If it works for the fun of it, I'm going to pitch a project to Eldan to bring back Cecelia's mother as a ART thing and I'd love to get Lagmal in on the flavour of it :) 







*Spoiler: MIDTURN: GM ONLY*
Show



Spending 3 Temp ECO to pay for Andvari, Lord of the Business
Spending 2 Temp ECO + 1 Temp Mil to House the Usherabi's Bull
Spending 2 MOR on an offering to the Crocodile, the Patient Hunter, as the first part of our pact.

Spending 3 ART to help the Gardeners make their permanent portal?
Spending 4 INV on a portal to the Bottled City 

Hemminghock decides to go into the Spirit World alone this month. Last month might have seen a decent profit when delving with Heron and Hippo, but the truth of the matter is that it helped Heron's growth too much, and Hemminghock is skittish about boosting any other power in the city by that much with the gods as thirsty as they are.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband
*Espionage defense 14
Rep Martial-Spiritual-Barbarian*

*PCs*

*Spoiler: Golden Guards*
Show

We will repay the costs of the portal after we can regain some spirit bits, and after that it'll be swell trade, no support for the Vulpine stuff, they are okay in our book, but if your stand-off with the legion blows up and you make sure blaming them is plausible gun we are right behind you.

Yours,
Delilah Fairway.


*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company*
Show

I appreciate the insight,

Be assured if it ever comes to that we won't miss, or at least, won't be the ones doing the missing... Now, personally I wouldn't want anyone in the city who I can describe an attack against as "crazy" and I figure throwing a promise of those fine Hemminghock rifles at the Golden Guards to get that powder keg lit, might just help reduce the ammount of "crazy" powers in the city, hope goes to a manageable _two_.     

Gulldr's warmth,
Daghir, The Wolf.



*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company & Legio Cerberus*
Show

I think some bias has slipped in there. The fey are right there, if you want purpose beyond the intrinsic for your fight.

If you don't, then we can always all send a token force to the ruins of the temple to play wargames, with whoever wins taking them. With your approval I'll even suggest this plan to the more peaceful powers. 

All this to say, attacking the Vulpines would not be an act of desperation, despite desperate reaching.



*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show

Greetings snake kin,

As addendum to our previous musings and offer, can you please contact the Vulpines, and ask for their help with the pretense to betray us? I put such a thing above you of course, but an agent of ours is currently testing their principles.

Destia's bounty,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.



*NPCs*

*Spoiler: The Vulpines*
Show

Priests,

Glad to hear you at least liked the opening act, even if I wasn't really here for it.

Ha! I always heard you above me, scurrying calmly and playfully while kneeling before the top dog, mother heard you for a thousand years more than I even. But we all change, and she loves you as always.

Still, can you only see as far as noses smell then? the end isn't where you start to tire while walking, this city is big, but it pales before the earth, or even before the minuscule Khan lands. We may be passably strong, but out there remain the armies of imperium, of the sky with molded you to its will, who ignore the city only because there are more like them who would love that they waste teeth cracking us. 

Controlling the entire city would mean nothing, and we don't even a third, the Gudites hardly speak your tongue and my kin speaks hardly. If you don't wish us well, mother will still love you, but don't hide behind the mask of supposed authority, when a steel boot waits out there for us to win here, before wiping us out and making you kneel, a thousand years more.

Love, which you deserve,
Qawha Yuraq.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*


*Spoiler: The Legio XXIIX Cerberus (Morale 11)*
Show

Greetings Legio,

It's good to be back indeed and conversing with you once more. I will tell Minoo of your offer, and we will see that you get your fair share. Hopefully we will also be able to reclaim the entirety of the Temple Ward this month.

Hormoz


*Spoiler: Gardners of the Immortal Flesh (Morale 11)*
Show

Your offer is accepted. We will set aside a portion of the delve's results for you.

 And in fact we could bring back the spider's arch priest if you wanted, though in the afterlife spirits tend to lose their identity. Those who were champions in their days of life have stronger wills and are easier to guide back to the world of the living. Which is to say we could bring back the priest, but their common people would be harder.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My LTP is only for VIPs. But I think I could make another one for destroyed stats.



*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family (Morale 11)*
Show

I know how it is. Sometimes too many projects come and you can do everything at once. Hopefully next month you will be free enough to join me. 

As far as Lagamal's reach. I have communed with him and he does have the spirit of which you speak within his grasp, but it is old and will be hard to convince to leave the underworld.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Asked Eldan and basically you won't get any of my LTP benefits, but it's totally fine as fluff.



*Spoiler:  Midturn (GM)*
Show

Sending Minoo, 13 Inv, and whatever the Legio gives me into the Underworld.
I expect this will work out to somewhere around 28 so I will also send Hormoz to guard them, and trust in Kives to guard the rest.
Ah well might as well send another 2 mil just to hit that next level.

Sending 5 mil to fight the Fae.

1 eco for Lagamal's pact
1 eco 1 mor for Kives pact
1 eco 1 mor 1 art for Aq Bar's pact
1 eco 1 mil for Barshamin's pact

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



Interesting, interesting. Just what sort of cost would be involved in such resurrection?

Whatever the case, looking forward to the results of your expedition 




*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show



Marvelous, marvelous. The route will be created in the next few days, [3 Art] would cover your share of it for a permanent connection, though payment in [eco] would also be acceptable. 




*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show



1 Inv, 1 Esp for maintaining pact with the Mothergreen
1 Eco, 1 Mor for pact with the Scrounger 

5 Art to create a trade route through the Heart of the Hedge to Hemminghock territory [Say 43, if it matters?]
2 Inv, 3 Art to connect cut much subtler path through the barrier between worlds for the roots of the Mothergreen to grow through, connecting the base of the great tree to [46] and encouraging an extra spurt of growth along it.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Gudites: MOR 15*
Show



I believe we're speaking the same language. 

Cheers




*Spoiler: To the Legio and Heron / Hippo : MOR 15*
Show



My friends, and the most likely reason that I am gonna have to go to war any time soon. Let's talk business. 

I am purchasing an absolutely criminal amount of military golems from the Golden Guard, assuming talks with the Cerberus Legion go well. Obviously they ain't gonna sell me **** if they're in open war, 

But the bigger picture here, is that the amount of Military that the Golden Guard has access to is simply criminal and just goin' to keep rising. If they're bold enough to move in on the Legion last month, next thing we know we're all going to be on the chopping block. 

Let's be clear, a declaration of war against them would be suicide, but if we fight, we fight together, and we fight to win.  I suggest we fight soon.

OOC: Yeah a clean 65 mil available for sale is a joke and needs to be stopped. I know they've been nice but that's out of control. Not suggesting we're all ready this turn, but we should GET ready for a combined assault as allies.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warband
*Espionage defense 14
Spiritual-martial-barbarian*

*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Everyone who wishes to abate their gods for the moment without senseless slaughter, I suggest heading for the broken temples [12] or to help deal with the fey, consequence free options, as other tempting ones may not be. 


*Spoiler: Midturn-gm only*
Show

Using ruin sifting to see how strong the Fey attack was on ex-Fuxi lands 

1 inv goes to making a portal from 21 to 7 with the golden guards putting in the rest.

Solyom leviatan tier 3 inv, with the shaman bells [+1 inv], 6 inv, Delilah Fairway lvl 2 art and a lvl 3 inv VIP from Clan Fuxi will be delving in the spirit realm, taking advantage of the relative calm to clear 20 floors.

Deity payment:
Suroch the Devourer: Paid with victory [Fey thrown back]
Manat, the Immaculate queen: Paid with victory [Took 58] or, if there are two threats spend 1 mil.
Chouvrian, Kindly Father Death: Paid with victory [Took 58] if there is one threat spend 1 mor and 1 esp.
Eldest earth: Gudites are lethargic.
Crow Caw, Caw: 1 eco and 1 art

With new info:
Suroch eats the peace god, +5 EXP to rupert.
Threat paid with the victory meant for him.

----------


## Feathersnow

_The Witch-Doctors are at peace.  Their enemies are dead and a new age is dawning for The City.  If they are not ascended, neither are they worse off._


*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show



5 mil 
10 Econ 
4 Esp
4 Art
9 Inv
11 Mor

The Trickster (morale) level 2
 9/20 (no stats spent)

The Baron (econ) (level 3)
  22/30 (no stats spent)

The Lady (inv) level 1-
 8/10(5 misc)

The Page (mor) level 1
3/10

The Knight (Mil) Level 2
(Special)


Actions

1 Mor and 1 Mil spent to appease Aei Zan

Aei Zan is asked to arrange a Duel between The Knight and a representative of The Vulpines to address the annoyance their God put us through.

The Lady is sent Delving with 9 Inv, with a two inv penalty to appease the Hedge-Keeper.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio Cerberus
Morale 17*

Midturn
*Spoiler*
Show

Orbei will go to the Lady of Storms, protecting Guild Ward, Merchants Isle, and Shield Isle with eldritch storms.

5 inv sent to Heron and Hippo for delving purposes.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show


Eh would have preferred to destroy them, they are ultimately criminals. At the same time they are far enough way, they aren't troubling the merchants so we understand not wanting us to deal with them. 

We will see, they are already being quite aggressive taking our island but we do believe we can intimidate them away from their edge. Ultimately, they are the guards of the city even if they over reach by taking our land. We will set up the portal seeing it seems there won't be a war this month at least, but we will need some more to stabilize it. 

Also a reminder, we are open to paying for up to half of the repairs in district 7 seeing we can actually reach you with this.


*Spoiler*
Show

We are going from 21 to 7. Also a reminder about the willingness to pay for half of the repairs as long as they can do all the work.






*Spoiler: Legion Cerberus* 
Show

Exactly, though we would have been insulted with you holding our land whether you answered or not but less insulted if you didn't then demand what we offered for the land in the first place.

Anyways, repairs should be done relatively quickly. We will have Stonemason Allison look at it.




*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show


It seems war has been avoided for now so unless they suddenly turn around on their promise we should be able to trade.

What exchange rate would you want for the morale if we chose that over anything else?




*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show


Pay 3 inv to connect a portal from 21 to 7, with the last inv being paid by the Gudites.

3 econ and 1 art spent sustaining Pacts.

If the merchants are looking for mercenaries again offering them 10 mil for 12 stats again if they can afford it (unclear seeing there was mention of a pot if they need it multiple times)

Preparing to March to 12

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 10
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Public*
Show

Hail sufferers of the Feys attention

This infestation has gone on too long. We have worked out a powerful spirit aid to help us in our hunt of the Fey and we ask that any willing to dedicate a Fey of their forces to doing so as well send them to us so we can make the most of this project against them.

To show our dedication to this we will complete the first hurdle, locating the Fey. Hopefully after that there will be trust in the clan to destroy this menace. 



*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings,

We arr attempting to locate the dasterdly Fey this month and make them pay. That trade is acceptable to us. Make good use of our priests and spirit walkers.


*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show

6 Esp, 1 Inv dedicated to locating the Fey in their spirit wild homes. The spies and spirit Walkers of the clan ghost through the spirit world, leaving bo trace and taking only information. 

Trading the use of Borte Saran (Tier 3 Inv VIP) to the Gudites to use.

Receiving 2 random stats and trading 2 Mor for random stats.

----------


## Eldan

Midturn 7
The festive mood over the city continues, though already, armies are preparing again, with the Golems of the Golden Guard massing for an attack on Charkand. Ominous storms are once again brewing over Guild Ward, Merchants Isle, and Shield Isle. 
From the City of Flowers outside the gates, however, comes an ominous declaration:
"In the name of Aei Zan, God of Valour, the Knight and his vessel challenge the Vulpines to a duel of honour. They must accept, or be forever shamed."

*Witch Doctors* [11]
*Spoiler*
Show


The Hedgekeeper reports that the following portals are opened: 
Hemminghock is opening a portal to your territory in the City of Daffodils in [B].
The Gardeners are opening a portal to Hemminghock territory in [46].
The Golden Guard are opening a portal to Gudite Warcamp territory in [7].

The Spirit World appears almost broken, on this expedition. All surfaces are garishly bright colours and the sky flickers from black to blinding white with every step. The effect is hypnotic, even nauseating. Just a few more steps in, and the landscape, too, begins to change, shifting as if it was half-melted and bubbling. The expedition slows down to a crawl, as every step must be carefully tested. Even so, with a scream, the Lady's vessel suddenly breaks through the surface of what just before seemed to be solid ground and it takes frantic digging for the rest of the expedition to dig her out. 

Finally, the expedition yields results, even if it feels they haven't taken more than 20 steps: there is a thin layer of cloth that is laid over the entire landscape and as soon as one of the Witch Doctor graps it, it folds together into a small package, barely larger than a fist. The landscape suddenly snaps back to normal, though the cloak still shimmers and moves on its own. 

Find 3 t.eco, 1 t.art. The Lady is injured and can not act next turn. Find the Cloak of Dreams. 

Cloak of Dreams:
*Spoiler*
Show

This cloak shimmers in all the colours of the rainbow. It contains a hidden portal to the spirit world, which can open to gigantic size, which makes it grow to enormous size and swallow whatever is before it. Once per game, when attacked by an invading army, the holder of the cloak may choose to activate it, which removes up to 8 stat points from the attacking army and traps them in the spirit world. These stat points can not be used again, unless an expedition is sent into the spirit world to search for the lost army.




*The Heron and the Hippo* [11]
*Spoiler*
Show


The Spirit World presents as a series of tunnels with carefully carved, solid rock walls. Old soot stains confirm that once, there had been oil lamps or torches burning along the walls. There are still reliefs and murals in the darkness, their faded glory telling of great battles, the founding of cities, the making of great treasures. Other tunnels seem to have once branched off from this one, but they are collapsed or barricaded, so that only one staircase remains. With the Hippo taking the lead, it is just like old times, some otherworldly dungeon full of dangerous traps that he offhandedly points out to those who follow him and then disables. 
Deep down, the expedition arrives in a magnificent hall, carved from the rock. Massive pillars, carved into the shapes of trees, vanish up into the darkness, each carved around veins of silver in the rock. A throne stands at the far wall, carved from a single piece of marble, illuminated by the single flickering flame of an oil lamp. An old man sits on the throne, his grey, unkempt beard reaching down to the floor. His eyes watch the expedition with infinite sadness as they approach.
"Ah. Adventurers, of course. Please, be welcome. This is a dead kingdom, and none remember it. Take all its treasures, and be welcome to them, no one remains to keep them." Behind him, there are endless piles of coin and gems, ready for taking. 

Gain 10 bonus XP, 3 t.inv, 3 t.art, 12 t.eco, the Helm of Invisibility

Helm of Invisibility
*Spoiler*
Show

A VIP carrying this helmet can hide their involvement in a single action per turn. If the action is a stat attack, assassination, theft or sabotage, they can choose to hide their entire faction's involvement in the action, as if they had spent 5 espionage. Alternatively, for any other action, they can just hide that the VIP in question was involved, which means they will not be named in any description of the event.


Behind him, another tunnel leads further into the dark. Unlike the beautiful carvings above, this is barely a dirt hole. There is scurrying all around in the darkness. A thousand tiny things move, there are skittering noises and the scratching of chitinous plates and fluttering wings everywhere. Then, a warm light parts the darkness and the expedition comes to the door of a cabin, having seemly excited the tunnel and, by the dream logic of the spirit world, emerged outside.
The inside of the cabin, like outside, is covered in tiny vermin. Spiders nest in every corner, roaches, ants and locust cover every surface and moths flutter around the heartfire and oil lamps.
A man stands in the center, portly, red-faced and bearded, a huge smile on his face as rats and centipedes on his clothing and over his arms. 
Ah, come in, come in! But please, watch my little friends
He slides some chairs out from under a table, carefully shaking off the infestation. 
Have a seat! Now. I have invited you to beg you for a bargain. 
A dark look passes over his face. 
These are desperate times for your kind, too, and I hope it will have made you more receptive to unusual suggestion. I do not have much power I can offer you, but I must ask you, to please, please spare my friends. The killing has gone on long enough, and they just want to live their lives.

*Atherim the Verminfather**Spoiler*
Show



Legend: Atherim is a strange and rarely worshipped god. Farmers and peasants, after all, want to pray for vermin to go away, or to curse those spirits who have sent pests after their crops. His priesthood, if it can even be called that, consists of weird ascetics and exiles, who live in the wilderness, feed vermin and talk to small animals. 

Offering: those sworn to Atherim may not harm weaker lifeforms, especially those thought of as verminous, be they insects, spiders or rats. While not as dangerous as could be expected, this still leads to cases spoilage, disease and general discontent and costs 1 eco and 1 mor per turn. 

Blessing: Atherim has a thousand eyes in every room. Every turn, you gain 1 infiltration point on every other faction. Additionally, Atherims servants move unseen and undisturbed among the weak and humble. Neutral districts dont count for distance penalties for actions you take and you do not have to guard your trade to move through them. 



8/10 progress is made on the next delve. 



*Gudite Warcamp* [13]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Dragons of Zheng report that the Golden Guard has opened a portal to [7]. 

The Fuxi are sending you Lady Borte (Inv 3) to help delving.

Only destruction awaits in the spirit world. An echo of Shaitan's conquest, perhaps an impression of what could have come to Ardakand if they had won. The roaring black sea is swallowing building after building, as they crash into the waves. Everywhere, there is fire, ash and tortured and desecrated bodies. As the party advances, the corpses rise, grasping at Lady Borte who is leading the expedition, to drag her under the poisonous waves. But Solyom raises the Shaman's Bells and with an angry bellow invoking Gulldr's name, sends the dead reeling away, crawling back into the ruins. 
Breaches have been cleared, between the bulidings, wide as triumphal alleys, forming a giant sigil of fire and ash painted over all of Ardakand. At its center, all the angry energies are focused into a single point, a white-hot flame, its sound like angry screams. 

_Found the Flame of Destruction, a Military Nexus. One danger negated by Conquest in Gulldr's name. Gain 2 bonus XP, 3 t.inv, 3 t.art, 5 t.eco from plundering the ruins._ 

But then, the low black stormclouds clear, and sunlight, warm and golden, streams over the city. The ocean calms, taking on a deep green translucence where the rays strike it. Beyond the city, you can see amber fields waving in the breeze and verdant forests, as they were before the civil war began. The sunlight forms a shape in the clouds, luminous and warm, humanoid in outline even before it descends, in a few steps, and takes a more human-sized shape. 
It is good I could find you. This is not a good plac efor mortals, filled with such destruction and pain, it says. 
These are dark days, days of war. As the wheels of war turn, they crush mortals men. It is always the first duty of a king to ease the burden of his subjects, to restore order and peace, and heal the wounds of his land. This is how royalty is proven, and the mandate of heaven is earned.


*Damu, Bringer of Peace*
*Spoiler*
Show




Legend: Damu the Peacekeeper is a royal divinity, associated with kingship, but one that only came to the Empire late, when the first few warrior-khans gave way to more administration-minded leaders. His temples are sacrosanct spaces where violence is forbidden under threat of divine displeasure, and those in need can take shelter from all violence

Offering: Damu wants you to demonstratively lay down your arms, and not use them for war. Each turn, it demands 1 mil and 1 mor. 

Blessing: Once for every three turns you have paid the offering, you can declare citywide peace, either at midturn - so that everyone can prepare - or at End of turn, as a surprise. No stat attacks, annexations, assassinations or invasions can be performed on a turn of peace. If declared at end of turn, all stats invested into these actions will instead be used for stat growth in a random stat chosen by the GM for each faction, with all leftover points being stored for next turn. 





*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh* [13]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Mothergreen grows to 46, 33, 34, 57, 27, 10, 14. Since this is getting confusing, I've made a special map for this: 
Green is previous growth, yellow is new growth. 


That's 6 infiltration on the Legion, 1 on Hemminghock, 1 on Fuxi, 3 on the Gudites. 



*Hemminghock* [15]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal built to the City of Daffodils [B]


*Golden Guard* [9]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal built to 7.


*Legio Cerberus* [16]
*Spoiler*
Show

A guard patrol comes to the the legates with strange news: workers all over legion territory keep finding weird roots whenever the surface is disturbed. A quick investigation confirms that this is true: the entire underground of much of the Merchant's Isle (territories 15, 16, 17), Tarbent (territores 33 and 34) and Silver Street (territory 30) are infiltrated by creeping roots. They do not seem connected to any plant and, when damaged, grow back unnaturally fast, bleeding a reddish sap that looks disturbingly like blood. While the roots do not seem to be doing anything dangerous, they are still very pervasive. A quick estimate says that it would take considerable work to clear the roots out: 1 art or mil per district infested.

----------


## Eldan

*The Hippo, Addendum* [11]

*Spoiler*
Show


The Hippo dreams alone, dark and restless dreams. The shadow of death has not yet entirely left him. 




There is at the same time the hadean ocean and void. Crushing pressure and absolute empty night. Both are black, both are lethal. Here, she lies, the oldest and greatest. Coils larger than world shift slowly as breaths, minutes apart, pulse under black scales with the sound of thunder. She sleeps, but in her sleep, she dreams, and her dreams brush against those of the Hippo and for a moment, her eyes blink open. 
The skin of the world is not yet ready to split and be cast off. It is not my time to feast and regrow. But my children are many, and hungry and of all the domains, the ocean is still ours. You have slain the weakest of my children and been reborn from their blood. I call you son, and welcome you.

Legend: Illuyanka is the serpent-mother, who divided chaos into land, sea and sky. But when the world came into being, with it came the gods, who wanted to rule the world and preserve it. And so they lulled her to sleep, and chained her far beneath the ocean, so she may not devour the world and fashion it anew from the wreck of the old. She rages in her sleep, and her movement brings tidal waves and earthquakes, and from her dreams spring her children, the leviathans. Her priests live on ships and in ports, sacrificing blood to foretell her wakefulness and keep the great serpents at bay, so journey may be made. 

Offering: Blood, and only blood, speaks to the Leviathans, the blood of beasts and men. One t.mor and one t.eco per turn will sate them, or call them. 

Blessing: The waves and storms are at your call. Once per turn, you may call them down on one ocean-facing district. This is treated as a special invasion, to which you may contribute any combination of art, inv or mor, in any combination, up to twice the highest of these stats. If you succeed, that district is destroyed and the faction controlling it loses one random stat point and the stat point they gained by taking that district. 
Alternatively, at midturn, you may choose to use this ability as a trap: if you would lose a district to invasion this turn, you can instead destroy it. You lose the normal amount of stat points you would lose to the attack, but your opponent loses 2 stat points of the highest stat committed.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp

All around there can be seen prairies rivers? mountains, perhaps just the sky somewhere transversable anyway, and there is travel sure. Below are trees and stars, flame and darkness, all crushed beneath those claws he walks on and losing shape when his stomach growls, waiting.

	Is releasing, he dares feel elated, runs a bit too fast and a massive hand clamps down, grasping at his face, he tries to scream, but the crouched form, the silent armor and face obscured grips his mouth tightly, and he can merely whimper.

	That was long ago, no, it was not. It had been a blink, but an unbearably long one. He is dragged around, at times let go to roam "free", but he had yet to know that, the earth he touched and mighty roars, belied the hand that could at any time crush him.

	It fell again, while he did nothing, unprovoked, he cried, not from pain, for unlike his claws that tore against the pressing limb, it was not meant to crush him, at least not yet, but he knew it was a matter of time And looked up, with eyes like Azagars, the wounded. His captor looked back, face inscrutable and made a hand sign <Can I trust?> with an implied you, he nods emphatically, straining against the weight to do so <good> and a whisper shattered all to nothing, where he heard Daghir "go" and no more weight.

	Hesitation, hesitation, then a step, an a sprint followed, close to the ground an uninhibited, his claws broke mountains in his path and with the earth they raised made no one, his captor was away, long behind, he had his freedom, a sated heart at last, an empty horizon, no, there is something a shining light across it, a single being, a beacon of purity, light, of sacred things and happiness.

	And he pounces with nary a thought behind and clawing hands ahead.

	Is fortuitous enough that the room has no glass, for even ceramic pots half crack beneath the strain of the roaring Rupert, the expensive sheets of his first room all torn to shreds as his waking roar turns into panting, and he becomes aware that there is a room around him, dimly lit by bottled blue flames, that matched the tones he felt, and permeated by a sweet aroma unlike the otherwise sterile library dormitories.

	It takes a second too long for him to catch his breath, as a tall humanoid bulk of clay bearing the likeness of armor stomps in, the robed alchemist right behind with a rifle whose wooden parts are almost invisible beneath a cavalcade of runes. "Rup?" she hesitated on the entrance, looking around until they shared, and she dropped the weapon.

The wild maned boy was hardly so anymore, just a smidge taller than Daghir and towering over Delilah, who didnt mind it enough to change her default comfort option of patting said mane. 

-Whats wrong dearie? -The concern was evident in her voice, even if Rupert managed to miss the previous clue of just how distant their respective rooms were.

-is just a nightmare.

	Her eyes dropped lower, though there was a hint of relief in her voice, a nightmare was less immediately dangerous than a direct assailant, and she could always ask Sol about indirect ones.

-What about?

	Rupert inadvertently reached for his teeth, struggling to remember anything beyond the familiar smell of the room he was in, for all of it was fuzzy as only dreams can be. He briefly saw the sky, Go, a crouching figure Go,a mothers face, Go,  <<Can I trust?>>

-...It was nothing, cant remember anyway.

Delilah seemed doubtful, but continued with the comforting pats.

-Alright, need some background noise while you catch a bit more sleep?

He managed a smile.

-ha, Im too old for that. 

 -You _look_ too old, and there is no cut off age for nice things anyway.

With the daunting threat implied of a midnight discussion, Rupert acquiesced, prompting a clap from the suddenly cheery aclhemist.

-Good, I have a paper you'll enjoy.

He smiled and slumped back down as she left, staring at the golem and thinking of nothing while he could, then he got a flash of battle from the past few weeks, a warrior slayer skewered by the Belligerent knight before he reached him, eyes of stoic rage staring at him before life slipped out of them, and the smell of that slipping life came back to him, just as sweet as that last remnant of his dream. The room now smelled of paper and incense, as it usually did.

----------


## Eldan

*The Vulpines* [8]

The official response from the Vulpines on being challenged to a duel appears as a scrawled note, nailed on hundreds of tavern doors and lamp posts across the city.
"Challenge accepted. Your Knight, our Jackal. Next Sky's Day, your choice of location."

To the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

Dearest Cousin,

The Goddess has a love for all the predators of the night, but especially those in groups, who work together to bring down bigger prey. And not just predators, but also scavengers, those who feast on the fallen. Of those, too, our city has a surfeit. 

It is our lot in life to never be protagonists. In the Goddess' name, we set in motion the stories of those who would bring change, or give them a push when they are seemingly brought low. 

In any case, we do not engage in humour. Merely in crude insults. 

-Wolf the Fifth


To Hemminghock Family Company [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Under_dog_, of course, as a canine, belongs to Vulpa. 

In any case, we have no pretentions to political power. Just because a few citizens in this district choose to occasionally come together for a religious ceremony doesn't mean we are working on taking over the city. We can just say that we _liked_ what the Carnival was doing for the most part, and so did the Goddess.

Now, as for where you want to point your guns, that is of course your business, but we can't exactly protest if it isn't at us. Now, the Goddess is normally more on the side of _violent_ revolution, not economic revolution, but you seem to have delivered on both counts. 

-Wolf the Sixth



Hemminghock Family Company [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show

If it is blood you need, give us a name and we will consider it. The more powerful, the better. 


The Gudites [8]
*Spoiler*
Show

Oh please. Do not claim to speak for "mother". You are a lapdog. 

And as for the endless lands out there, well, that is where our strength lies. Whenever a city is conquered by some petty warlord, there arises another in the endless lands out there to overthrow him. No tyranny has ever lasted a thousand years, nor ever will, not even the Ghostwise. 

-Wolf the Seventh


*Sideways*

The fey had been tricky, but then, so were snakes. The fey slid between the spirit world and the mundane, not fully in either, halfway in both and so would evade any tracker. Almost anything was a doorway to them, the arc of some exposed roots, a still pond, a cave entrance, sometimes just a shadow. The Fuxi had tracked them for weeks, foiled again and again. But now, now they would _finally_ get them.
Ogul had been lying in the bushes for three hours now, silent as the blue serpent that had wound itself around her neck. Then, finally, the creature appeared again, as it had every other night for the last week, just as the moon rose. It had the head of a great cat, midnight black, and where clothes or skin would be, equally black feathers, shimmering blue or green here and there in the weak moonlight. It held a dagger, using to carve angular runes into the ground, and faintly glowing tears were flowing from its eyes. 
The Spiritwalker leapt to her feet, Glaive at the ready, yelling her warcry. The creature whirled around and sprang between the trees, vanishing. 
"Trees", she whispered to the snake. It required enormous concentration. The snake, Bala, wasn't her own. 
Her partner, Qaimish, heard the whisper to his snake, whirled around, sword in hand and ran at the nearest trees, twice the size on this side of the veil and made of silver. As the fey appeared, he already swang at its head, though the creature ducked, inhumanly fast. It ran past him, dropped into a hole between two rocks. 
"Hole in the ground"; he whispered to Ogul's snake, which, was around _his_ neck. That was how they had finally managed to establish trans-veil hunting pairs: by exchanging familiars. Ogul leapt between the boulders on her side, glaive pointing down, as the fey appeared from the shadows. She didn't kill it, though she could have. They werent here to kill, just to hunt and track.
The fey leapt thrice the height of man into the air and grabbed a branch, swang round. It came down in a puddle, only a few inches deep, but vanished in the reflected moon on the surface. 
"Moon" - "Mirror" - "Moss". And so the hunt went, all night. Another week of this, and they - and the other teams -  should have a map of all the fey paths within 20 miles of Ardakand.

*The Fey are tracked, their paths mapped. They can now be hunted down at EOT*

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Public - The Temple of the Sky*
Show

We note that the Gudite Warband have suggested fighting in the remains of the Pantheon (62) in order to sate the bloodlust of the gods. And we cannot fault them for not knowing that we already planned to claim that forsaken place. We were friends with the Flamen Caelestis. So let it be known that the Heron and the Hippo lay claim to the ruins of the Pantheon. If anyone else manages to take it from our forces this month, then know that we will fight for it until it is ours.

However we feel that the Gudites plan does have merit. So let us formalize the arrangement. We will rebuild the Pantheon as a holy arena. Where the champions of the city can fight for glory and the blood can be spilt to honor the gods. We are not architects however, so we would welcome any aid in this efforts.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Holy Games*
Send a VIP, or mil, to the games at midturn and they'll fight. The Winner gets a VP. Everyone gets some XP. VIPs that roll bad might be injured or die. Mil might be lost if its sent instead.

Total Cost: 30

I won't be able to afford that myself this turn. So if you want in send some stats.



*Spoiler: Public - Fey Situation*
Show

We are grateful to Clan Fuxi for their efforts. We have already allotted a hunt of (5 Mil) to track down the Fey.


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh*
Show

If you wish to bring back their priest it would cost (5 esp, 5 any). I would also like some additional payment beyond this. It took much sacrifice to Lagamal to open the Halls of the Dead. And while I did it gladly for my own purposes I would like some recompense if others wish to take advantage the situation.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Hemminghock and Legio XXIIX Cerberus (Morale 11)*
Show

We don't feel that making enemies of the Golden Guard is the best idea at the moment, but we do agree that they are certainly an intimidating force. And a united front can only help us whatever we decide. The next step is an obvious one. We and the Legio are already in alliance. If the Hemminghock also sign our pact, then we would be a fearsome bloc that could take on all comers. Though of course that might also spark fears among the rest of the city. So if you do not wish to make it obvious then we could make such agreements silently.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If we want to make a combined assault or defense then we need to be allies. Assuming the Legio agrees Hemminghock could sign on for 5. Or make it a secret alliance for 10.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh and Legio XXIIX Cerberus (Morale 11)*
Show

Greetings friends,

We have made substantial finds this delve, and so we offer you your share. We found 3 t.inv, 3 t.art, 12 t.eco. By our counts the share should be 3 for the Legio, 6 for the Gardeners, and 9 for us. We have also found the Helm of Invisibility and Artherim the Verminfather. We offer you both the choice of one of these. Four ourselves Illuyanka the serpent mother has personally approached the Hippo and it would ill advised for us to reject her.

Helm of Invisibility
*Spoiler*
Show

A VIP carrying this helmet can hide their involvement in a single action per turn. If the action is a stat attack, assassination, theft or sabotage, they can choose to hide their entire faction's involvement in the action, as if they had spent 5 espionage. Alternatively, for any other action, they can just hide that the VIP in question was involved, which means they will not be named in any description of the event.


*Atherim the Verminfather**Spoiler*
Show



Legend: Atherim is a strange and rarely worshipped god. Farmers and peasants, after all, want to pray for vermin to go away, or to curse those spirits who have sent pests after their crops. His priesthood, if it can even be called that, consists of weird ascetics and exiles, who live in the wilderness, feed vermin and talk to small animals. 

Offering: those sworn to Atherim may not harm weaker lifeforms, especially those thought of as verminous, be they insects, spiders or rats. While not as dangerous as could be expected, this still leads to cases spoilage, disease and general discontent and costs 1 eco and 1 mor per turn. 

Blessing: Atherim has a thousand eyes in every room. Every turn, you gain 1 infiltration point on every other faction. Additionally, Atherims servants move unseen and undisturbed among the weak and humble. Neutral districts dont count for distance penalties for actions you take and you do not have to guard your trade to move through them.

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*The Peaceable Kingdom*

It was a grand, vaulted chamber  cartilage and brass, the rib cage of a yet-unborn leviathan buttressed and supported by masonry and clay, cogwheels and pumps working in time with the beating of a half-real heart to send the softly glowing liquid which was the buildings blood coursing through canals and veins.

There were no doors, or at least no visible ones. The floor  ground, really  was a rich, red loam. And from it had sprouted a forest. 

Trees reached fifteen or twenty feet in the air, bone-white with blood-red leaves, branches straining with wet and heavy fruit. Nearer to the ground creeping vines covered them, flowering with hundreds upon hundreds of blooms, as small as a fingernail and as large as a mans head, lighter tones of red and softer whites, glowing with enough light to fill the whole environment with the pleasant half-light of an autumn afternoon. 

Birds  doves and seagulls, crows and jays, songbirds of every variety  flitted among the boughs of the trees. Squirrels and rats clambered over their lower branches, and made nests in their trunks and hollows. Dogs and cats of every variety scampered and played on the ground, rustling through the undergrowth as they did. 

They had been mangy strays when the Cousins had found them  starving and parasite ridden, with missing limbs and weeping sores, victims of cruel children or superior predators or simply well-guarded larders. They had been taken in and cared for, fed and healed. Some walked on freshly grown limbs, others sported patches of fur and skin with coloring and texture alien to the rest of them (or to any of their species). All were well-fed and sleek-furred, running and bounding without hesitation or pain. 

The smaller mammals were the same, as were the birds, their mismatched wings and unnatural colors and eerie songs proving no obstacle to a happy and unburdened life. 

It was a garden and a Garden, a sanctuary and a proof of concept, a shrine holier than any god and an experiment which might be discarded at any time. 

There was no predation, no plague, no starvation or suffering or lack. The fruit and sap of the trees provided all the nutrition one could need, the flowers and vines conspiring to balm every wound. The birdsong and rustling of leaves and barking of dogs were each components of a greater whole, a beautiful symphony without beginning or end, composed without conscious direction. 

From the impossible Leviathan whose bones and flesh hosted it to the smallest fly and mite, every heart beat as one.

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



Is fair to want payment for bringing back dead! As offer, how is new growth? Can offer [1 permanent stat point] this month, and same again next month when resurrection is complete. [Any stat but morale] is fine.

Or is there other payment you prefer? 




*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo, Legio Cerberus*
Show



If Legate has no problem with it, my Cousins will build shrines to Verminfather  feeding rats and making sure pests dont bother rest of city is our business anyway, yes? 

For payment [6 Eco] would be best for us, I think. 



*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Esteemed Legate,

Now that what was apparently our joint expedition under the auspices of Minoo the Heron has returned, and it appears your relations with the Artificers has been clarified, have you decided if you shall be making an order with my patrons for this coming month?

-The Dominus Fabricator 



*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamps*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Write for same reason as always  month is half down, expeditions have returned. Will you be making larger order?

Also, am not sure if you are needing soldiers this month but, if you are, my Cousin Rao is not doing much right now. Not very good at parties, but very scary! Ten thousand rats excellent for scaring enemies and ruining preparations, yes? Free for hire, if you want them. Some acolytes with heavy sticks who can take musketball to head and not notice, also. [Tier 2 Mil VIP for rent for 4 in some combo of eco, esp, art. If you take them then also can rent 5 points of mil on the same terms]




*Spoiler: Hemminghock Company*
Show



Esteemed Legate,

Now that the portal has been constructed and expeditions have returned, have you decided if you shall be making an order with my patrons for this coming month?

-The Dominus Fabricator 




*Spoiler: Vulpines*
Show



Your goddesses high opinion of carrion eaters is a comfort, given the mighty shadows my cousins have chosen to nurture our Garden beneath. 

Not actors but authors, then? Rather the old man with a prophecy and an ancient sword than the bright-eyed peasant who will stab it where they are bid. 

Then all that remains is to name the dragon to be slain by whatever strong arm shall carry out the destiny you decree. Does your goddess play favorites between merchant queens and warlords, parvenu adventurers and rebel legions?

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 10
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


The Clan is nothing if not opportunistic, they have their vengeance against the Fey in mind but they will take the benefits from the Fey while plotting against them at the same time. They gather their Sages and Nobles, working together to make the most out of the Muses while they flit through the dreams of mortals. Attempting to figure out how to inspire their people best they come across their solution after, in a fit of frustration, half a dozen of the group trap and devour a Muse in an attempt to draw on their progenitors abilities and absorb inspiration from the source.

They realize that all members of the clan from the lowly servants to the hardened Spirit Walkers to the learned Sages, all are devout in their love of Fuxi. So they shall celebrate that. The group starts to write an epic verse about their great progenitors advenbtures and fights since they arrived in Ardakand. All shall revel in the White Snake and know that the poem is not yet finished. Whenever the Great Fuxi continues her adventures the Epic shall grow once more, spreading the message of power and stability to the people of the Clan.

The Clan is all and all shall know the Epic of Fuxi, even if the Clan falls Fuxi shall remain... Hungry.

*Epic of Fuxi* 

_ Hunger be thy name, immortal and ever growing
Fuxi the snake of white, moving through world and other alike
Tell us now of your hunts, the foes fought and consumed
To ever grow the snake, slithering through the hearts of Clan and foe

	The Lady of the Clan calls to the ever hungry, begging
Fuxi! Come to Ardakand, strife and conflict reign among the city
the gods return in force and there shall be hunting grounds like never before
let your Clan prepare for you feasts like never before as you move among us

	The Clan delved deep and long, their Lady struck by malady
Their hardship met with success when they found the First for the White Snake
Eeyar, He who Flies Silent attempted to hide from the great hunter of gods
Fuxi coiled around the great moth, devouring them as they learned true silence

	Through heart and eclipse the Clan struggled, meeting many foes
Yusamta, the Cobra in White cousin of Fuxi joining with her brethren
Events from the Otherworld and beyond attempting to slow the clans appetite
To curb the Great Snakes appetite for power, gentle Yusamta advised caution

         Clan disagreed, calling on the many of Ardakand to feed their ancestor
First found was Eanhauma, the Caribou Mother feeding on flesh of her people
Embracing Fuxi the cannibal is devoured, dying by the sword she lived by
Fuxi silenced the voice of Eanhauma as their fangs sharpen and glisten, bloodied

	An Old Toad rests in its eldritch mangrove, dispensing advice through ages
Fuxi comes upon the Old Toad, a snake in the grass of one of the Toads tales
Stories re-written as Snake consumes the Old Toad, making truth of the old tales
There is a Snake lurking in the grass

	Through hill and dale the clan ventured through the Otherworld, searching
On the top of a great mountain they found an ancient stone, god of great mountains
Rhexbus, Watcher of Stone fought the Clan through canyon and spire a storm of stone
Yet watch no more Rhexbus shall, stone shattered by the White Snake and consumed

	The Ladies of the Clan venture into the spiritual realm alone, searching
They find an ancient Imposter, the first, always changing and manipulating all
Yet the Imposter met his match among the Clan of the White Snake, cunning as snakes
The Imposter flickers through forms but all are consumed by the White Snake

        Shaitans bloodlust cannot stop the White Snake as it searches for challenges
The darkness and blood seep through the Spirit World as the realm bleeds
It is there that the White Snake comes upon a figure crowned in blood and fire, Dantara
The two fight, fire and fang, yet when dawn rises the darkness is banished and Fuxi fed.

	Fey trickery is nothing to the machinations of snakes, one day they shall be the hunted
The White Snakes descendants travel among the oceans of the Spirit world, struggling
They find succor at the feet of the Raunelm the Bountiful, no kind deed unpunished
The snakes bring Fuxi to the realm where she feasts upon bounty and kindness

	Fey trickery and Fey might may have brought low the Clan in the mortal realm
Yet it is time for Fuxi to feast upon the flesh of the Fey, the Clan ventures to their Realm
Bringing Spirit Walkers and Hunters, always watching and following the Fey
Soon they shall bring the ever hungry White Snake to sate her hunger once more_



*Spoiler: Public (Fey Situation*
Show

Greetings Ardakand,

As we promised we have located the Fey for all to face and we shall be fighting against them in the weeks to follow. All we ask of you in the city is if you are willing, send the forces you will be pitting against the Fey to us. We shall guide them with our bound spirit and our own forces until the Fey are eradicated. 

Any forces sent to us to fight the Fey will be matched by the Clan! We see that the powerful Heron and Hippo have pledged warriors to fight the Fey and contain them. If sent to work through us we will match those warriors with powerful Spirit Walkers and Sages to bind the Fey and eat away at their essence. 

The Fey have been here long enough and while they may not be harmful this turn it is only one bloody war or horrific event away from turning them once more to their trickery and conquest. 


*Spoiler: Public(Bloodthirsty Gods)*
Show

Greetings Divinely Afflicted,

The Shaitan have infected the divinities of our realm with madness but the Clan has a solution as it were. It is a drastic measure that requires both trust and a willingness to rid yourself of the god forever. 

If you agree to let the Great Fuxi into the hearts of your power, lower all defenses before the White Snake, then Fuxi can devour your bloodthirsty gods to never be seen again. Obviously this may not be something any of you wish to do but we are here if needed. We will charge nothing for this service, only asking for trust in the Clan.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You essentially have to set your Stat Attack defense against me to 0 so I can do a 'stat attack' that just targets the god and kills it. Requires a lot of trust and the god will never return.



*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings Men of the Wolf,

We hope that the Venom Mistress was able to meet all expectations in your adventures among the Spirit World. We shall await your magics at the end of the month which should help us with the Fey.

We have sent out feelers regarding that other request. We are glad you... trust us enough to do something like this. 



*Spoiler: Heron & Hippo*
Show

Greetings,

We see that you are one of the Fey taking the Fey situation seriously and we hope to work together on this matter. We foresaw the Fey menace and have been working to destroy them for a while. We have bound a powerful spirit to aid us in their destruction and while the end goal can be accomplished without working together I hope that you would see reason and work with us on this. 

In other matters we can see you value your leaders highly. We would offer our services in healing if they are ever needed. Yusamta the White Cobra can heal any injury for the low cost of a few fleeting pieces of magic. Something to keep in mind for the future. 


*Spoiler: Gardeners*
Show

Greetings,

You are forces of good in Ardakand. Will you allow the Fey to continue to trick and hunt the common folk of this city? The Fey are a single event away from returning to their bloodthirsty ways. Please help us bring the Fey to their knees where they can never harm anyone else.



*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show

Greetings,

We have indeed managed a solution, though I doubt it would be palatable to many. As we mentioned in our public message it would require willingly lowering defenses to allow the Great Fuxi into the heart of your power. There Fuxi can devour the god as if it never existed, solving the bloodthirsty demands and consequences in a... permeant manner.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You essentially have to set your Stat Attack defense against me to 0 so i can do a 'stat attack' that just targets the god and kills it. Requires a lot of trust.




*NPC's*

*Spoiler: Vulpines*
Show

Greetings New Neighbors,

We did not expect you to emerge from around us such as you did. You would think the snake would be able to find the rats hiding around them but such is life in Ardakand. In fact your appearance could result in... opportunities for the both of us. We are sure you have noticed the domination of the Warband in this side of the city, and their arrogance. We were loath to risk our position in the city before where any direct opposition would have resulted in death and we did not have the resources to... persuade them to move elsewhere.

However with a new neighbor such as you a new possibility to revisit that idea arises. The two of us could break the Warband from within, shattering their hold on Western Ardakand and leaving the both of us room to expand. 

What say you?

----------


## Feathersnow

The Page seeks out the Gardeners in their strange, unsettling heartland.

*Spoiler:  PM for Gardeners*
Show



"Don't ask how we know, but Hemminghock seeks to launch an assault on us from shadows, just as you do likewise to them.  We have means to defend ourselves, but we believe you are in a position to provide a little preemptive retaliation on our behalf!  Tell me how we might help."

----------


## Eldan

*Vulpines*

To the Gardeners [10]
*Spoiler*
Show

The goddess does not play favorites. The world is a wheel. Some are on top, and some on bottom, and the goddess is the hand that keeps it turning. We have, therefore, shifting targets, some to help and some to hinder.


To Clan Fuxi [10]
*Spoiler*
Show

WELL!

Finally someone speaks our language. Backstabbing! Betrayal! Excitement! Warlords with the favour of the gods, brought low!

Tell us what you need and you shall have it, if we can give it.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
*Espionage defense: 14
Reputation: martial-barbarian-spiritual*

*PCs*

*Spoiler: Gardeners of the flesh*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Probably will have some prices from eldan I can work with tomorrow, sorry on the delay but I really want to see if I can complete the art LTP on this turn and then I can see what's disposable.

I can spend 4 something on that mil VIP though, so add it to may tab and I'll loop you in on what that 4 will be made of later  :Small Tongue: ... the other part would be 5 mil for 4 something else so long as I also get the VIP? is that right? 



*Spoiler: Golden Guards*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You planning to attack the Vulpines on 6 after all?

No need for fixing ruins right now, not fixing them myself either maybe next turn.




*NPCs*

*Spoiler: Vulpines*
Show

Of course we are, the only difference is that it is your mask that denotes you as one, while for me it'd be my staff, and it doesn't mean I can't tell you what I hear from that position.

I suppose you could call each imperial dinasty a different tyranny, if you wanna say that thousand year line with a straight face. While standing on the still breathing corpse of empire, ready to stop any dagger to its heart.

It'd be precious if you do decide the commerce queens of the city are the underdogs here while somehow we aren't, when they do turn on you, you know who to call, no leashes attached, no more than we dogs already have on us, anyway.


Warmth, from heart or Gulldr,
Qawha Yuraq.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards 
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show


No? They aren't in the district we are heading to. You said 12 was the place to attack to sate the gods so that is where we are heading.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh (Morale 11)*
Show

That seems to be a fair payment. We would want (1 p Eco) this month along with the ritual offerings. We can discuss the final payment after we have pulled the priest out of the underworld. Are you still offering other goods at the usual prices?

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the White Snake*
Show

Greetings,

What exactly would working together entail? We have already committed our soldiers to hunting down the fey. 

Your other offer is certainly an appealing one. We will keep in mind should an accident occur.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



OOC: 1 p. eco for this turn is a deal. And yes, normal goods for normal prices, with a discounted rate of 2 t. eco per permanent point of mil




*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show



OOC: MIGHT have a couple points to spare, but unfourtunately my appease the bloodthristy gods without going to war LTP is taking most of my do-gooding resources this turn. (Also it feels slightly unfair to attack the fey when all theyre doing this turn is giving everyone free LTP progress, but thats less important. Anyway, will let you know if I have anything spare once trades are locked in



*Spoiler: Witch Doctors*
Show



OOC: Im really sorry, I dont have a VIP I can spare for a PM this turn, unless youve got that magic item to allow for one without commitment a vip or some other trick, can only talk with normal security



*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



OOC: 4 of whatever for Cousin Rao is a deal. 

But ah no, the offers just 5 mil for 5 whatever, its just I can use the mil for things more easily than I can the VIP so they go first. 



*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show



OOC: Just prodding about trades, since if youre paying for half the portal I assume you either want to trade or youre planning to invade and I need to get busy

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi: MOR 15*
Show



Neat trick. 

Admittedly I've grown attached to the Gods we worship, and considerin' our employees tend to worship them at the end of the week, might be in bad taste to off one-of-em without warning. Afterall, if we had a solution, it would need to be for all 3 and that don't quite seem to be it. 

That said, I'll make a note to ensure your clerics are treated well in the Hemminghock stores 'round the city, don't need you leveraging that talent without us askin' afterall.





*Spoiler: To the Golden Guard: MOR 15*
Show



Aged Whisky takes a long time to make by definition, most things of that nature ain't gonna come off the assembly line. As we mentioned previous, it's about 50% more expense off my books to leverage those materials for you. I ain't gonna be nasty enough to pass 100% of that onto ya, but it's.... not cheap. 

Detailed attached: 

OOC: 

Right now our deal is 5 MIL per 1.5 of anything BUT MOR. Mor is uniquely rough for me because the thing that lets me make so many things for you (the Sister's passive) doesn't line up as well on them. Each one of the 6 stats costs me 3 instead of 2 POST passive. Honestly makes it so I pretty much have no econ for myself. Which is hilarious for Hemminghock (Keep in mind I NEED to buy the stats with ECON for the passive) 

Anyway, post math: 

Offers: 

20 Points of MIL for 6 Perm Stats of anything but MOR  (Current Deal) 

or 

30 Points of MIL for 6 Perm MOR (this is essentially a 1:1 trade where we each get to swap the things we have too much of into things we need. You get ECON, I get MIL) 




*Spoiler: To the Gardener's of Flesh: MOR 15*
Show



Put is down for as many of those... flesh cannons as you can make us with our current surplus. 

OOC: 10 ECO for 5 perm MIL. 


We have the portal, happen to need anything else? We're always willing to facilitate commerce. 




*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo & Legion: MOR 15*
Show



Nothing aligned on paper. Long as we speak the same language and coordinate I don't think we necessarily need to intermingle our forces on the ground, and I don't think any of us have a fantastic capacity for other strikes.

We ain't joinin' an alliance, but our defensive offerings with the Mercs still stands. 




*Spoiler: To the Vulpines: PM*
Show



We seek to destroy the Warbands footing in Ardakand, they've gotten too happy declaring themselves new emperors of the city and reigning over the smaller powers.

Next month will end with powder and steel at their door. We distract with the duel at high noon, and y'all can wreak as much havoc as your hearts desire. 

Course, if y'all also wanna send some people over our way to get situated with the battle plans, we ain't complainin' 

Cecelia

----------


## St. Justicar

*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family Company*
Show



10 for 5 is a deal. 

Otherwise, I have 5 t. mil I may not have much use for, if you're looking to trade for it with esp/eco/art (in roughly descending order of preference for me)?

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp
The gods and customs of the Gudites have burst and slowly slipped into the city, respectively, their military doctrine is considered by all their peers when improving theirs, their economic influence is felt, if not with the same insane strength of the dedicated magnates and manufacturers, their geomancy powering the western city either directly or indirectly.

But they are hardly known. They remain almost fully foreign to imperials, good employers, employees and neighbors, but a common citizen rather sees divergence over commonality, and abhor their rituals and holidays rather than see the common piety.

And the common Gudite has noticed, a poet here, a priest of crow there, a performer, a mage, and many more have had the same ideas, and gather at the library on their own volition, finding each other through sheer chance and putting their great vision in motion: A Gudite epic, with elements of their homelands history, but centered on the journey of the warcamp stories of those who died on the road, and those who are alive and thriving here as living legends, made with a mind that the stories within are easily adapted to shadow puppetry and theater, such that the less literate can enjoy them visually too.

*Espionage defense 14
Reputation Martial-Barbarian-Spiritual*

*Spoiler: Golden Guards*
Show

Esteemed chemosh,

You may have misunderstood us, the fight was to happen in the old temple, destroyed by the Shaitan and claimed by the Heron&Hippo.

The witch doctors, who currently hold onto [12] are very much friends of us, and I don't need to tell you why attacking anywhere else in Charkrand is even worse.

I suggest hunting for fey instead, as nothing short of a proper commitment to at least our defense would make us look the other way.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, so, seeing the map you actually do need to pass through if you are making your way to them, Willing to let it fly without even giving a heads up, if I can get a proper commitment to help in a war. Along the lines of [If someone attacks you [meaning the Gudite Warcamp] or Fuxi, we attack them] no need to make it public either, if you don't want the possible offending parties getting jumpy.

The edit: we would still like to buy 2 of the 4:5 mil packages. Paying 5 mor and 5 art. 

 


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal flesh*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, I'll take both offers, paying fully with eco but will have to reduce permanent mil for eco to just 1 this turn and then 1 permanent mor for 3 mor, sounds good? 



*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the white snake*
Show

Honoured snake kin,

Your mistress did fantastically, and Solyom had nothing but praise for her work, we will complete our part of the deal in due time.

Thanks for the help, and don't mention it, you have earned every bit of that trust. 

Ase's longing,
Daghir Aet Esharain, The Wolf, Redemptionist hierarch of Gulldr.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show


We are interested in helping with this. We should invest about 10 but we will have to see how much our investments are. We do have many projects to be done this month. 



*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show


So how much are you looking to buy now that the portal is set up? And what will you be paying in?



*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show


I am afraid we are nearing capacity with our own plans and deals going on. 

We can counter with a 20 mil for 5 morale and we will set up our Golden city so it spreads to you first. That will help your growth significantly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


So I have a project planned that increases stat cap but spreads slowly. They are promising to set it up on your border and allow portals to it to spread it quicker to your territory. It expands to any territory connected to it and adds 2 to total cap and 1 to individual cap.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners: MOR 15*
Show


Ah shoot, you're asking for things I can't provide without breaking my deal with the Golden Guard and that's quite the purchase. 

How about we just keep this to the weird flesh cannons and call it a day?




*Spoiler: To The Golden Guard: MOR 15*
Show



We can do that deal. Pleasure doing business once again.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 11)*
Show


We would like to purchase (1 p mor) for (3 t. eco). We are also in need of some additional soldiers this month. We'd be willing to trade (3 eco for 3 mil).



*Spoiler: Hemminghock (Morale 11)*
Show


We are in need of some additional soldiers this month. We'd be willing to trade (3 eco for 3 mil). 



*Spoiler: Golden Guard (Morale 11)*
Show

Excellent, unfortunately that is all we will be able to spare as well. Without a third contributing the coliseum will not be built this month, but we can at least make a start.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show


Let's be honest here. Any territory we may or may not take is not worth a full investment of our resources without a guarentee in response. We will give you this, if someone invaded you meaning just you, we will give you 32 t invasion to do with as you wish and will not sell to them for one month. In exchange you will let us travel to that area as long as we need to take it. We predict failure this time because of over extension but if it isn't intended we will try again.

The soldiers will be dropped off soon.

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*The Peaceable Kingdom*

The Cousins were never ones to spurn offered aid  what the Muses inspired, they took. After another three weeks of growth, the Garden was a work of art. 

Rich, red sap leaked down the trunks of trees, painting ever-shifting frescos as it dripped over and between protean ridges and whorls in the bark before being lapped up by some cat or hound or deer. 

Flowers and grasses grew in patterns on the ground, the subtly varying shades forming different images  depending on the angle and elevation they were viewed from.

The music of the garden no longer required concentration to make out, or to realize that every noise was part of a greater whole. The noise was not overpowering, but the synchronicity was obvious. Every noise  every movement  was a component in a greater symphony. It was organic, chaotic even, the tone and melody shifting with the moods and whims of every animal who was a part of it. But it was a symphony, beautiful and transcendent. 

Now all that remained was to test it.

It was difficult finding subjects  who would even try to damage something so obviously sacred? - so in the end assailants had been created. The sanguine haze that hung so heavily in the Citys shadow was concentrated and drained by the vast machinery of the Artefactory, pulsating organs filtering it down into sickly red blisters of something like purified violence. 

An ugly business, given that most of them would be used to make vicious and bloody-handy warbeasts and warriors for the citys princes. An uglier one, feeding the pure and unalloyed liquid to newly healed strays, seeing them go rabid as their patchwork bodies sprouted muscle and lethal weapons like weeds in a freshly cleared field. 

But damnation lay heavy on Ardakand. Violence could not be abolished, only redistributed. If the Garden was to be peaceful, the Shadows it grew under demanded that the rest of the city bleed all the more. 

All the more important to make sure it didnt come back. 

The pack of newly born hunting horrors were released into the Garden chamber without preperation or warning. Their howls made eardrums burst and fawns collapse. Their teeth were daggers, their horn and claw stronger than any steel. Vicious venoms dripped from their tails and tongues. Their scales and skin could withstand musket balls and spear points. 

And not a bit of it mattered. They were engulfed in the pattern before any had so much as torn a branch or snatched up a squirrel. Without any sign of action, the Garden defended itself. Their attacks were fruitless, the parts of them that Lived crying out in warning, allowing everything around them to dodge and evade with such perfection it seemed like serendipity. 

It took hours, for their hunt to shift from deadly struggle to playful game. For their bounding steps to go from violent discordance to complimentary notes. 

Within a day they were as native to the Garden as any other beast, their violence bled away, their steps and howls and the rustling adding new complexities to the symphony. 

A Garden, an organic orchestra, an every shifting mosaic, a different artwork from every angle. 

The most fragile thing in creation and yet, without violence, it could welcome its attackers and enfold them into itself. 

In one section of the city, at least, peace and beauty and Life might yet triumph. 

*MORALE 13*

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



The payment will need to be in Artifice, not Economy, but this is otherwise quite acceptable to us. 




*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show



Quite alright. I can only hope this is the beginning of a long and productive relationship. 

[10 Eco] for [5 p. Military] it is then, unless there was anything else you were interested in purchasing? 




*Spoiler: Witchdoctors*
Show



Esteemed Shadow-Rider

I am quite sorry to disappoint, but the portal we have established to the Hemminghock Company territory is simply for peaceful trade  stepping through the spirit world is much more efficent then arranging barges across half the city.

Should you ask, I can certainly ask they cease any plans to attack your holdings, but I have no real expectation they would listen. (Though its curious they are targeting you over the Vulpines so near them. Telling, really)

The Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh remain, as ever, dedicated to the causes of life and peace, insofar as the city allows it. 

-The Dominus Fabricator

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio Cerberus
Morale 16*

Heron and Hippo
*Spoiler*
Show

We can contribute to the construction of your coliseum. How much is still needed for the project?


Heron and Hippo and Hemminghock
*Spoiler*
Show

I will consider this. Given my brush with the Golden Guard earlier this month I suspect they will not underestimate my forces, nor trust them again. So any aggression from this alliance-adjacent-agreement is probably best to come from another source. But they do likely need to be reigned in, lest their golem army grow any more out of control. Perhaps a short war with disarmament peace terms can be reached.


Heron and Hippo and Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

A solid delve, alas my share is small, but I would be happy to take it in either [art] or [eco]. The eco would surely go to procuring more military from the gardeners, though the [art] is in near equal need, there are some strange happenings in several of my controlled districts.


Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

Forgive the assumption if indeed it is a false one, but would you happen to know anything about the strange veins that have infested a few of the Legion controlled districts? They have proven devilishly difficult to clear, but as yet their purpose is far from clear. And given their aesthetic, I wondered if you may at least know something of them.


Golden Guard
*Spoiler*
Show

OOC: Just wanted to confirm the details of the transfer, you will be receiving the theater district and in exchange will be finishing repairs on South Tarbent [36] and repairing Central Tarbent [34]


Clan Fuxi and Public
*Spoiler*
Show

We will assist in quenching the feys wrath in this land. A significant contingent of the Legion led by a legate will be assisting in the attacks.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard
Morale 8 


*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show


Ooc: Yep, though I still need to know how much you have already repaired so I know how much I need to invest to finish it.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Spoiler: Leagio Cerberus*
Show



Esteemed Legate,

No, the accusation is quite fair. The roots are the terrestrial manifestation of the Mothergreen, an ancient (and, frankly, rather attenuated) deity the good Cousins have formed a pact with. They're quite harmless, I assure you - the practical value is largely in easing the creation of portals and the logistics of trade through territory which the routes of spread, the only real danger is a reflexive defense . That is, any faction which damaged the central tree in the Guild Ward would have cause to find the roots presence quite painful. 

(Well, that's not quite true - the roots are quite key for the Gardener's idiosyncratic method of sating their gods bloodlust without actually spilling any blood. No sense making your own when the rest of the city has such a surplus of production.)

Which is, of course, not at all a concern with you. It's rather irksome, really. The roots would be far more useful if they had spread east to the territory of the Hemminghock and Guard, who are rogue enough factors to actually be worth worrying over. But that's why you never trust a god, I suppose. Anyway, I'd consider it a favor if you don't tear them up, or at least not the ones in your eastern territories? Unless you're planning to invade I really do swear you'll never have cause to mind their presence. 

In happier news, I'm afraid deadlines are drawing near. Were you interested in making an order this month? 

-The Dominus Fabricator

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

Minoo had spent quite a lot of time sketching out plans for the renewed pantheon district. Instead a of grand temple it would be a low lying ziggaraut. Each step would be broad and open with room to fight on top of it. The sides of steps would have seating so that the people of the city could watch the holy blood sports that the gods demanded. The lowest step would be the largest and host all the minor gods and a multitude of brawls to satisfy them. With each step higher being reserved for more and more important gods.

The pinnacle itself was reserved for the grandest of fights. Duels between champions with the blood spilled pooling first in a grand cauldron before a statue of Gulldr before pouring down little by little to each statue below. Minoo wasn't sure exactly how much blood would be needed to sate each god, but her plans were sufficient for an entire waterfall of blood to cascade down the hewn stone steps. 

*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 11)*
Show

That is acceptable. Simply replace the (art) in your payment for the delve with some soldiers (mil)


*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus (Morale 11)*
Show

I believe we will still need 10 to complete construction this month.


*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus and Gardeners (Morale 11)*
Show

We would provide (eco) for our preference, but if you desire the (art) we can send it instead.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio Cerberus
Morale 16*

Heron and Hippo and Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh
*Spoiler*
Show

[Eco] will be fine then. On the topic, would the goodly cousins be interested in building 3 mil for 6 eco for the Legion?


Golden Guard
*Spoiler*
Show

OOC 1 point has been invested into 36 already

----------


## Feathersnow

_Oh, Come and see!_

The Lady was lost in her travels, which happened, from time to time.  But, after a few weeks, one of her brothers stumbled into the tower that housed the primary Hounfour of the Witch-Doctors and the penthouses of many of the most honored Chevales.  A brother who had not been seen in a very long time, riding the body of a drab, balding fat man who did sums that weren't monies in the backroom when he wasn't doodling designs on parchment. 

The Cenobite knocked on the door of the duLac family and a bleary-eyed Antoine stared as he was deluged by his Rider's awkward brother-in-law.

_Oh, Come and See!_

Across the city, banners and bills showed up, advertising the Carnivale!  It wasn't really supposed to be a major holy day, but the time was right for celebration!

Loa-riders and Witch-Doctors and caterers showed up in every neighborhood, offering things they normally sold!  And what things! Masks and songs, of course! Images of a land no one in the City had ever seen, carrying echoes of an older, more distant shore still.  Food the ancestors of the Witch-Doctors had made, that bore aftertastes _their_ ancestors had savored when the world was young.  

And all these new people came to the shrines (newly put up) and threw in their pennies and cheered the rites and sampled the lesser sacrificial sacraments. 

 And in the darkness, beyond the torchlight, something grew.


_Oh, come and see!_

The crowds came to watch the spectacle.  A champion returned from the dead, larger than life, crawled out from the grave to battle the insane cultists!  That was the way the Witch-Doctors sold it as they hurried random townsfolk to the bleachers and they were giving free popcorn!

The Knight was still unsteady in the body of Preston Beer, but he knew his battle would appease Aei Zan and Gulldr both, and those gods had been good to his people in his absence.   A mortal would have been uncomfortable in the gilded ceremonial armor and could barely have lifted the ridiculous spear, would have sweated off or smeared the intricate warpaint.  But The Knight was an immortal, and have proven it.  Even if Preston fell today, both of them would live on in glory forever!

_Oh, Come and See!_

The Baron stared out at the top of his Tower, Antoine's fingers steepled, as events fell into place...


*Spoiler:  End of Turn*
Show



5 mil (1 spent)-> 6 Mil
10 Econ 
4 Esp
4 Art
9 Inv (all spent)
11 Mor (1 spent)

Treasure: 3 temp Econ, 1 temp art->  3 temp Econ

Midturn actions:
1)Appease Ai Zan
 2)arrange duel between The Knight and a champion from the Vulpines.

Actions since-  
1) Commit The Page to Courier Duty

End of Turn Actions:
Commit 3 Mil and 5 Morale to an active defense of The City of Daffodils.  Use The Knight's Blood to increase the military value to 6.  

_As they step through their portals, the invading army is met by flaming spears of red-painted partisans!_

Use the Cloak of Night on an invading army, with the following conditions-  if it is already a sure defense or a stst attack that can be negated by my Morale VIPs, and I can choose to hold this in reserve knowing that, I will.  Likewise, if I am being attacked on a front other than the City of Daffodils, I use the Cloak on that field preferentially.

Spend 4 Art, 1 temp Art, to recruit The Cenobite, a rank 1 Art VIP

_A little man can have big dreams_

Spend 4 ESP and 1 Econ on leveling the Baron!

_dividends are paying off, with interest!_


Feed The Knight 1 Mil

Reduce cost to improve Mil by 3 with The Baron.  Spend 1 Econ to increase Mil by 1 
_It is right that we spend a little more on defense, in these dangerous times_

Work on my LTP, contributing 11 Econ, 8 Morale (3 Econ, 2 Morale contributed by The Baron and The Trickster)

_Evangelizing the religion will help heal the damage to the fabric of reality and cement our place as a vital part of this community.  It will pay dividends to everyone, even if a few might be annoyed their forays into The Other Side will cost a little more in ceremonial accoutrements._


Note:  since I don't currently know the exact numbers for either, if leveling The Knight or finishing the LTP could be acheived with the three Temp econ I have, I spend it, if both could, I choose the LTP.


VIPs:

The Trickster (morale) level 2
 9/20 (no stats spent)->   11/20 (no stats spent)

The Baron (econ) (level 3)
  22/30 (no stats spent)-> (Level 4) 0/40

The Lady (inv) level 1-
 8/10(5 misc)->  9/10(5 misc)

The Page (mor) level 1
3/10 (no stats spent)-> 4/10 (no stats spent)-> 

The Knight (Mil) Level 1
(Special?, 1 Mil spent)

The Cenobite (Art) level 1-
 0/10

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show


Unfortunately, Legio Cerebrus over represented how much they had spent on repairing their districts and under represented how many districts they need repaired. As such we won't be able to give the 10 this season for making the coliseum. We apologize for any inconvenience.



*Spoiler: Golden Guards Transparency Council (Public)*
Show


Good day, recently it has come to our attention that people are worried about the relatively obscured inner workings of our large military organization. For that sake, we are declaring various deals worked out to ease tensions. It won't declare what military operations will be done but will declare important public information involving deals that are abnormal in nature compared to their normal deals.

This month the following two deals are being declared:
Legio Cerberus is trading 39 for the repairs being done on 33 and 36 in the ball park of [28 t artifice] spent.
Gudite Warcamp is buying protection for an undisclosed amount in the form of a one month embargo on anyone attacking them and an undisclosed amount of military force. 

If others wish to acquire similar deals, please contact us with an offer.

----------


## Writtensanity

There is an art to commerce, the same way that there is an art to math and beauty in science. Nature has spent billions of years molding life into mechanisms of efficiency, and an advanced commerce network is the same, a system where everything has a purpose, and art can be incorporated to making them seamlessly work together. 

The Hemminghock trade network across Ardakand is similar to any ecosystem, and the next step is to add the inhuman element, the pieces that can only be made when the focused minds of people ascend beyond what an ecosystem can do. Change a system that arises naturally and forging it into something beautiful. 

For Hemminghock, for this the trade network's ascendence, merchants replaced with artisans. There would be nobody assigned to simply shuffle things around, instead work would be constant. Whiskey aged and transported in fine oak during transport, only cracked the moment the customer wants to drink it. Filagree added to ornamental weapons as they wait in a storehouse. Dyes stored in caravans so that clothing and tapestry can be made until the moment it arrives. 

Hemminghock in Ardakand would no longer just be a trade network, it would be a system of persistent added value, or of striving for the perfect form for everything that they touch, even if it's simply on its way across the city. Everything would leave their hands slightly better than when they found it. 

*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo: MOR 15*
Show



Consider it done.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 10
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show

Greetings,

I know it's late but to answer your question all it would entail would be sending your forces to be coordinated by us and our great spirit. Everything still goes to target the Fae, we couldn't use your forces for anything else if we still want the Fae gone this month. 

The only change would be sending it through the Clan so we can cut the Fae influence off at the knees.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Its just a minor project to mitigate Fae influence in the city for points Ive spent on the Fae LTPs in case things dont get finished and they are around at turn start. 




*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

Greetings,

Though I'm sure your aware the Vulpines are an untrustworthy lot treacherous in their dealings. Do not trust them. We shall continue to deal with them in the attempt to gain more information or resources from them.



*Spoiler: Legio Cerberous*
Show

Greetings,

We are glad more forces are contributing to the Fae incursion. We understand it may be too late to coordinate but we shall see your forces in the field. 


*Spoiler: Vulpines*
Show

We are not in a position to do much this turn but the city is changing. We shall start moving things into position for a proper changing of the guard soon.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*


*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 11)*
Show

We know it is late in the month, but we would also like to purchase (1 p mil) for (2 t eco) if possible.


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family (Morale 11)*
Show

Greetings,

We have managed to cover our need for additional soldiers, but if you are willing we would offer (1 eco, 2 art) for (3 inv). Also as a favor we would ask for a small loan of (1 mor, 2 any) if you are willing to accept repayment next turn. We could offer some interest as an incentive.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi (Morale 11)*
Show

OOC: I've already spent the mil at the midturn, but I'll make an addendum in my EoT about it.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo: MOR 15*
Show



Happy to. Send us 4 of our request next turn.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard
Morale 8

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show


Correction, after looking at our resource expenditure we believe we can make afford the 10 for the coliseum even with the increased expenditure from Legio Cerberus.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Hemminghock (Morale 11)*
Show

Agreed, and you have our gratitude.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo, Legio Cerberus*
Show



Just to be sure - my share of the take is [6 Eco, right to make a pact with Verminfather], correct?

And the trades proposed by both of you are perfectly acceptable. 




*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show



Unfortunately we have no resources to spare that would help with the fey issue. Should you need aid in the next month, we would be happy to cover the entire remaining cost.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 11)*
Show

Yes, I will send you (6 t. eco) and guidance to the Vermin Father. I will also send (5 t. eco) for additional trades, and resurrect Sinchi Quirquylur Goldenstar to join you. In exchange we expect (3 t. mil, 12 t. mor, 5 t. esp., 1 p. Mor, 1 p. Mil, 1 p. Eco)

----------


## Eldan

Turn 8: Metastasis

Ardakand is changing every day. If anyone had traveled for a year and returned, they would not recognize it. Half the Imperial Landmarks are gone. The Palace is now the court of Lagamal, where those the god of death deems worthy may return from the afterlife, for a brief time. The. The Eye of Heaven is now the burning Eye of Gulldr, the citys conquering overlord. 
The curse of the Shaitan still haunts the city. The days are too hot, the nights too cold. The shadows are too dark and at night, they whisper secrets. Red flames dance around the towertops and the dead rest uneasy, even far from Lagamals temple. The rain is black and oily and can not be drunk. And yet, in between all that, the city is being rebuilt. 
The first of perhaps many triumphs to come is erected at the citys gates, where the Legion celebrates itself with the statue of Cerberus Slaying the Demons. And already, the armies of Ardakand return from their first victorious campaign, the forces of the Hippo, the Hemminghock, the Fuxi and the Legion itself. Trophies are piled up in a pyramid that soon eclipses the statue itself, brutally mutilated scraps of flesh, claws and antlers, hooves and fur, butterfly wings and colorful birds heads, and in between, the parts that are still disturbingly human. 
Pantheon, where once all the gods were worshiped was reduced to a crater and is being rebuilt as a mighty colosseum, where blood games are to be held. Already, the first duel is fought, before the construction of the foundations has even begun, as the Knights Vessel, resplendent in his cloak of blue flame, turtleshell shield and powerful mace simply pounds the Vulpines giggling half-naked knife-fighter into the dirt. 
And there are two new cities growing within Ardakand, one of flesh and pale roots and one of chrome and gold. Both are more miraculous than anything that could have been imagined a decade ago. In the coral ward and the Laboratories of Life, the air is rich in the fragrance of a thousand flowers and the pollen grains and spores in the air break the sunlight into a lazy golden haze. Pulsating arteries as wide as a mans arm climb over the walls, delivering sweet nectar to the great fountains which house the white eels of the Alabaster Mercy. Everything moves gently, everything is soft, like a lovers embrace, the cold marble and cobblestone replaced with moss and yielding flesh.
The other city is just as glorious. Towers of chrome and gold rise to the heavens. The artificial marvels are unending, the buildings warm at night and cool in the heat of day, with water simply streaming from pipes and light emitting from enchanted glass globes. Hundred-handed construction golems stride through the crowd with gentle care, ripping the ruins of old buildings out of the streets and reprocessing the materials. The gold itself seems almost alive, spreading from district to district in a thin layer, covering everything, making everything beautiful and new. 
Even outside the wards that are being remade wholesale, life has changed. Five substantial armies are encamped in the city, eyeing each other warily and the Legion -  once forbidden from even entering Ardakand outside a triumph on pain of celestial sanction - have named themselves city guards and are patrolling everywhere where their way isnt outright barred by armed fortifications. The sword and dagger seem to be on the way out entirely in warfare, with the spear increasingly in a support role alongside the rifle, though even the pike and shot square is being increasingly exchanged for light skirmishers with shortspears and handguns, as heavy battlefield roles are being taken over by ever more complex golden warforms, large as houses or as swarms of hundreds of bladed monstrosities working concert. The skirmishers, on the other hand, are increasingly being supplemented by shamans and battlemages, shaping the terrain, moving invisibly between worlds and cloaking themselves in crimson fire and shadows, accompanied by gardener-altered birds and hounds, altered monstrosities bulging with arteries and grotesquely enlarged muscles to carry supplies. 
These developments are even trickling down to the common folk. Where once a shopkeeper would have had a couple of lads with cudgels to guard his wares, he now has a Hemminghock Streetsweeper () shotgun and a brace of eyeless snake plants. 
The two new paradigms of warfare are excellently being demonstrated by the Gudites and the Golden Guard. In the Marble Ward, the Vulpines have taken an entire month to dig in amidst the villas and the parks, their new greenseer allies turning the once beautiful gardens into a dark and twisted jungle, their fanatics digging trenches through the streets and piling furniture into doorways to turn every mansion into a bunker. The tales of the Gudite offensive are even more disturbing, however, with the Knight Belligerent and his young, lion-maned bodyguard ripping bloody swathes through Vulpine fanatics and simply striding through hails of bullets for days without stopping, the phalanx close on their tails, filling trench after trench with the dead and dying. Gudite geomancers and Daghir the Wolf are simply ripping the jungle apart row by row, ripping trees out of the ground and smashing them to splinters, while their elite skirmishers fight a silent war among the treetops and the bushes, where vision is reduced to literal knife-fighting ranges.
The Golden Guard takes a similarly unsubtle approach when they decide to take the Night Gardens from the Witch Doctors: a wave of golden warmachines simply roll into the district and their golden hundred armed colossus begins to rip buildings apart and reconstituting them into a fortress that grows slowly, street by street, into the district, always perfectly covering their corps of commanding artificers. A wave of hundreds of cat-sized balls of whirring blades swarms into the district and the Witch Warriors, painted red and cloaked in blue fire soon correctly assess their chances of winning and retreat after minimal fighting while flaming projectiles reduce half the district to rubble around them, making it ready for rebuilding into golden glory. But the witch doctors are not without weapons of their own. As soon as the last of their troops clear the district, a fantastic celestial spectacle unfolds. The very sky seems to descend over the Night Gardens in a weird and nauseating warping of perspective, the distant blue vault seemingly coming down and laying over the entire district like a vast cloth draped over the houses, making it impossible to tell distances or direction. As quickly as it has come, it retreats, folding back into itself, revealing an empty district, the armies of the Golden Guard vanished, leaving only the empty buildings behind. 

Even the spirit world has changed around Ardakand, with the Shaitan poisoning the very gods and mortals claiming the nexuses of creation and redirecting their energies. It seems, however, that after the wild hunt, a new force has interfered in the mortals meddling, a force not as easily localized and slaughtered, a divine force. Passing through the veil, which had increasingly become as easy as taking a few steps to the citys most proficient shamans, once again faces steep resistance against the iron grip of what can only be a god and those who wish to learn the spirit worlds secrets must be ready with incense, prayer and blood. 

Effect:
*Spoiler*
Show


The Hedgekeeper, god of the boundaries between the worlds, has directed his attention to the city. It is now much harder to enter the spirit world for anything but the shallowest travels and requires extensive magical rituals. Delving into the spirit world now costs an additional 2 inv or art, which must be spent at the beginning of every expedition and then again after every 10 points of delving. (Effectively it now costs 12 points to find a god, nexus or artifact). However, those who manage to push through quickly develop stronger abilities. All VIPs sent delving gain double their natural XP growth rate per turn. 

Note: This is *not* a turn event. This effect is permanent. 



The changing nature of the city and the increasing tensions begin to attract all manner of unsavoury characters to the city. Violence is becoming cheap in Ardakand as the blood of sacrifices flows freely from the temples and warriors are guarding every street corner. At night, he walks from shadow to shadow in the citys taverns, theatres and gambling halls, leaving bloody footprints in his wake. Those old enough to remember him recall his amulet, his chalice, the runes on his cloak, his stern face and they shudder, remembering what he did, why he was banished from the city, why they did not dare to execute him. He is Setareh Moktar Viator, the Bloodwalker, the Red Sage, and he has followed the stain in the spirit world and the scent of blood to return to Ardakand. 

Event mechanics: 
*Spoiler*
Show


Mercenaries, sellswords and other agents for hire flock to the city. Buying military and espionage with any other stat is 1 cheaper per point this month, to a minimum of 1:1. 

Moktar the bloodmage is available as a mercenary for the rest of the game. He will take offers of any stats at midturn, but will prefer artifice, morale or invocation to feed his research. The highest bid may use him either following EOT *or* the next midturn.  He is a Tier 2 Invocation VIP, with the special ability of Bloodwalking: whenever he is used to open a portal through which an invasion is later sent, or sent as part of an invasion through a portal, the defending faction immediately suffers one point of attrition to a random stat, before the invasion is resolved. 




From the Eye of Guldr rises the months omen, in the patterns of the steam rising from glowing bronze, the patterns of the dripping blood of the sacrifices. It is the proud wolf, the celebration of the hunt. The Old Hunter has come to Ardakand. 

The Old Hunter  is an old and mighty god, older than the Empire or the Sky or the Ghostwise. He is as old as the seasons, as old as the first beast devouring the flesh of another. He eternally travels the world and every year, as summer wanes and autumn begins, he is incarnated in the skin of a mighty beast, a stag, an elephant, a whale, somewhere in the world. And all the mightiest hunters may face him, alone. Those who spill his blood and kill him bring the winter, but they also bring glory upon themselves and a mild winter and fertile new year upon the land, once he is reborn in the spring. 

Event mechanics: 
*Spoiler*
Show


https://i.pinimg.com/564x/0c/e6/b4/0...2935e15f32.jpg
The Lord of Beasts must first be hunted down at midturn. This costs at least a combined 10 points of inv, esp, mil or art: he is not exactly hard to find, but an effort must be made for the ritual. Whoever, most points here determines the order in which the hunters may face the Lord. 

At End of Turn, the citys heroes may choose to face the Lord, if he is hunted down. Any Inv, Esp, or Mil VIP may make the attempt For any VIPs, in order, the GM rolls a number of dice depending on their tier against a secret target number (which is however low enough that even a Tier 1 may get lucky). The first VIP to go over that number slays the Lord of Beasts and gains 1 victory point and their choice of blessing from a list, on either themselves, their entire faction, or Ardakand as a whole. There is a chance that any VIP making the attempt may be wounded, but all who get a go also get extra XP. 



*Favour of the Gods:
*
Gudite Warcamp: 14
Heron and Hippo: 11
Legio Cerberus: 10
Hemminghock: 9
Clan Fuxi: 9
Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh: 8
Golden Guard: 3
Witch Doctors: 0

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show



Madame Hemminghock,

I hope the deliveries over the last week were satisfactory? If so, we can do better over the next month. The supply of new arrivals pouring into the city and more or less begging for the privilege of being raw material in various enhancement projects to make them better spear-carriers is, at the moment, essentially unlimited. 

What this means for you is that we can offer a frankly rather ludicrous rate of [1 t. Eco per 1 p. Mil] for orders made in the next month.

Given your own operation, I understand if you lack the logistical capacity to take full advantage of the deal. The Cousins, for their part, retain a significant amount of housing and supplies to offer. If you can handle the transfer of capital and personnel on your end, I can arrange filling up the freed space with whatever you might like [Offering a 1:1 trade of any permanent stat for any other permanent stat, within limits]

Now, to leave the realm of the commercial and enter that of the physical, I dont suppose youd give some hint of your stance on city-wide politics, at the moment? Given the forces your own company and the Legions can assemble, your relative passivity compared to the Gudites and Golem-makers does leave on curious. A streetsweeper sitting on the mantle place, you might say. 

And, to be less vaguely proving and more concrete, what do you think of the Golden Guard? You have had quite a bit of business with them, after all. For myself I find their work interesting if pedestrian, but  between the army at their command and their lack of interest in trade or mutually beneficial ties, the Cousins are rather worried about them.

Any hints on how you plan on expanding?/Sating the gods?
Thoughts on Golden Guard?




*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

I am glad last month has been good and glorious for you, am guessing your gods are too. 

I write for three things

First, am curious  do you plan to wipe out Vulpines last den? Might make problems with Harpies, but not sure leaving them nursing grudge is smart either. 

Second, do you or Wolf have thoughts on Golems and Witch doctors? Gold ones have huge army, and no ties with my Cousins or I, so maybe am paranoid, but I worry if they take rest of ward and flower-city without problems. 

But anyways, real reason to write, deals! Many, many mercanaries filling city, many of them willing to volunteer for elixirs and grafts to be better soldiers, too. Can handle it and make new army for you at best rate you will ever see [1 t. Eco for 1 p. Mil]. Otherwise can do like normal [any stat but morale for 3 Eco [4 for Morale], any stat for 4 of itself or art/esp].

Also, not sure if it is issue for you, but if you do not have room in territory for feeding and holding more soldiers or anything else, am happy to handle rehousing and filling new space with whatever you are needing [that is, if stat cap is an issue, happy to trade any permanent stat for any other permanent stat]




*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Friend Legate!

Congratulations on success hunting fey! Your triumph is well deserved.

Now that you have returned from Shadow to City, am curious on your stance about fighting that has broken out? Your soldiers patrol streets, yes? War must be awkward. Between Gudites and Vulpines, and Witch-Doctors and Golems, I mean. 

But anyways, real reason to write, deals! Many, many mercanaries filling city, many of them willing to volunteer for elixirs and grafts to be better soldiers, too. Can handle it and make new army for you at best rate you will ever see [1 t. Eco for 1 p. Mil]. Otherwise can do like normal [any stat but morale for 3 Eco [4 for Morale], any stat for 4 of itself or art/esp].

Also, not sure if it is issue for you, but if you do not have room in territory for feeding and holding more soldiers or anything else, am happy to handle rehousing and filling new space with whatever you are needing [that is, if stat cap is an issue, happy to trade any permanent stat for any other permanent stat]



*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



Friend Heron!

Am writing for two reasons. First  is still possible to hire on share of your expedition into Shadow? Would barter [12 Mil] of refugees and deserters who have been saved from fighting in city, if you can given them work that is not war. Otherwise can find other payment, probably. 

But also, other reason to write, deals! Many, many mercenaries filling city, many of them willing to volunteer for elixirs and grafts to be better soldiers, too. Can handle it and make new army for you at best rate you will ever see [1 t. Eco for 1 p. Mil]. Otherwise can do like normal [any stat but morale for 3 Eco [4 for Morale], any stat for 4 of itself or art/esp].

Also, not sure if it is issue for you, but if you do not have room in territory for feeding and holding more soldiers or anything else, am happy to handle rehousing and filling new space with whatever you are needing [that is, if stat cap is an issue, happy to trade any permanent stat for any other permanent stat]




*Spoiler: Witch Doctors*
Show



Oh Herald of Shadows, 

A stroke of good fortune that did not lash out against the Harpies, when the automota were the greater threat. 

Do you plan to seek terms and beg for mercy, like the snake charmer before the wolf? Or else to fight to the end, come what may?

We carry no spears and shed no blood, but we might yet be able to help.

-Cousin Hylah 




*Spoiler: Golden Guard*
Show



To the Esteemed Chemosh, or whoever he has handling his mail

The Cousins have no particular need to purchase an army, and you likewise seem to have no demand for their fruits, so Ill spare the pitches and haggling. Instead, I hoped you might indulge my curiosity? 

Two matter, one technical, the other political. 

First, I was hoping you my share just what about your golems leads you to value them so much more highly than any other factions soldiers, pound-for-pound? 

Second, and of rather more consequence  just what are your aims with the Witch Doctors? To extirpate them from the city entirely? Demand subservience and vassalage? Something else entirely.

-The Dominus Fabricator, Architect-of-Shadows, Former Legate of the XXth Legion

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

The waters off the coast of Ardakand surged as a great scaly head surged out of the water. A leviathan rose from the ocean in all its terrible majesty. Nearby fishing boats fled as the fishers rowed for their lives, but the leviathan didn't give chase. Instead it screamed over the city to draw everyone's attention. Then it went quiet as a mammoth man stepped forward to the top of his head. Despite the scales of the leviathan being slick with seaweed and barnacles the Hippo stood as firmly as if planted on solid rock.

He laughed as he surveyed the city from his high perch and then shouted out of the city. *"Ardakand! The Old God calls. His hunt is upon us, and we must answer. I will hunt the Lord of Beasts this season. Who is with me!"* Someone the winds carries his voice across the city. Reaching all those who might listen.

*Spoiler: Public - Lord of Beasts*
Show

I will commit 5 mil to finding the Lord of Beasts. Who else wants in?


*Spoiler: Public - Delving Services*
Show

Once again I am offering my services as an expert guide to the dangers of the spirit world. The Hedgekeeper has strengthened the veil between realms, but it can still be breached. Work with me to venture into the depths of the spirit realm and I will guarantee the safety of your invokers.


*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 12)*
Show

Hello Cousin Arsat,

You are more than welcome to venture into the depths of Shadow with us. The worlds within worlds have become more strange with every passing season. I could find use for your fighters. (12 Mil for 12 Inv on the delve.)

That is certainly a fantastic offer, but the gods are very demanding. We will certainly have to see what treasures we can find first before we can afford even your very appealing price. (I'm spending all my eco on pacts.) Fortunately we have plenty of room to feed and house all our people. (I can only wish that my stat cap was a problem.)

On another topic we believe Sinchi should have made it safely to you. So we would appreciate some portion of invoking supplies (1 p. inv) unless we can prevail on your new rates to get the equivalent in arms and armor. (Since mil is so cheap can I get whatever 1 p. inv would cost you in multiple points of mil?)


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family (Morale 12)*
Show

Once again I would like to invite you to delve into the secrets of the spirit realm with us. We can surely do more working together than alone. Especially with the recent strengthening of the Hedge. And hopefully you will have more invokers free this month.

However we do have another proposal for you. How do you feel about those Vulpine to your south?

Minoo and Hormoz


*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus (Morale 12)*
Show

Legio,

What are your plans this turn. The gods demand blood, and much as I hate giving into their demands they promise retribution if not. I would prefer working with you to deliver what they want.

Also Minoo wants to know if you are sending your invokers to her again this turn.

Hormoz

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard
Morale 8

Chemosh peers at the sky that was torn open before looking towards Pyrom who shrugs.

Neat... We lose anyone important? 

 Micro Controller? As well as a bunch of minor golems and most of the spies. 

Micro Controller...shame that. We still produced more than lost at least. Not quite sure why this place was chosen but ok.

A tall thin being walks through the area as they talk. It touches torn up walls and rebuilds them entirely out of gold. Strangely every so often it reaches for a corpse and a nearby supervising alchemist stops it with a worried look. Distracted the two leaders watch it move.

I hear Grand Repairman disappears from storage at night...we might need to look at its design. Something is off with that.

 It is fine. It probably just has a return to home function. We can just ask their maker when we figure out who designed it. Chemosh answers as the willowy figure walks by carefully watched by all.

*Spoiler: Public- War*
Show


Many expressed concern about our aggressive actions. Do not be worried. We are attempting to keep changes to new citizens to a minimum. If any damage occurred to your place of residence or work, please contact your nearest alchemist and we will do repairs.

For those worried about economic disruption, we are announcing our services will continue to be sold throughout this time. Purchases may be limited depending on if we advance or not. 



*Spoiler: Public-Golden City*
Show


We are proud to announce the creation of the Golden City. A large step forward in city infrastructure. After the destruction wrought by the Shaitan, we have created a new construction to counter this destruction of infrastructure. It will consume the old city and replace it with a new better designed one. Space optimization will be at an all time high. Best of all, you have to do nothing. It just naturally will spread. Let us progress to a better future.

For those who wish to benefit from it and are extreme distances away, anyone who connects a portal to the Golden City will be spread to so feel free to portal to that area.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


City of Gold spreads to connected districts at EoT including those connected by Portal. It gives 2 max stat cap and 1 individual stat cap for each Golden district you control. It can not spread to ruined territory. Warning in case of Golden Guard death, bad things will happen.





*Spoiler: Gardeners of Flesh*
Show


Of course, the effects we currently have make them stronger against defending high priority targets (VIP), increase the combat effectiveness of our alchemists in combat and one that triggers on golem destruction. There are additional charges if our golems die but so far we have had less than a 1 percent casualty rate for our siege golems.

We are not entirely clear in regards to the Witch Doctors. Originally, we just mustered because it was pointed out as a place where fighting was to go down. It was corrected to the temples eventually but we had already committed to some sort of military action and decided to go all in rather than waste resources. Now there is no compunction beyond keeping our gods happy to push us to continue. Though given their likely aggressive stance now, we are incentivized to continue.

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of Flesh: MOR 15*
Show



I gotta tip my hat to ya. Some of the boys were unsettled by the appearance of your newly provided cavalry, but it does fit the brand, don't it? Plus, Gods love to all the horses but they're dumb as a sack of Whiskey bottles, these birds seem to be pretty close to the parrot side of the spectrum. Just glad they don't talk, talkin' birds don't sit right with me. 

If ya point out the irony in that we'll need to have words. 

As for business, lovely offer there if a little stiflin to trade for the rest of us in the city. We ain't in charge of the Nexus you found so we cannot match that damned offer to anyone if we tried. Ah well. 

I need to balance the books more, but let us know if you need anythin in particular at the 1:1 rate ya just offered, more than happy to oblige if it works.




*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors; MOR 15*
Show



Y'all seem to be in a bit of a bind with the Golden Guard, I'd suggest ya make terms but I ain't your keeper. 

With only the bridge between us, a fact I'm worried will not be the case with the Guard on the move, we can still get wagons across the river to you for pretty much free. We want to help ya out of this bind, so here's the offer.

1 piece of your puzzle, for 1 piece of ours. Guns for Medical Supplies, whatever you fancy. 

Not to be crass but I can't imagine your numbers are as high as ours, so we can likely help you balance the books. 

(OOC: Basically offering 1:1 PERM stat trades to help you survive the coming onslaught with an optimized score line. Need ESP but want to Dump ART? We've got you.)




*Spoiler: To the Vulpines: MOR 15*
Show



Well ****. 

Ardakand ain't that welcomin' a place. Seems like the Shaitan leavin' didn't really change that much about life on the streets. 

Couple offers on the table to help, if it does.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1. Offering to rush a confederation project if one can be made for them, or just hacking something together to consume the Vulpines and incorporate them instead of having someone chomp them.

2. Offering 1:1 Perm stat trades or temp stat trades to help optimize their next move.


Finally, if y'all are ready. Write us about more sensitive matters.




*Spoiler: To the Gudites: MOR 15*
Show



Howdy, y'all were busy I see. 

Here's the skinny. I gotta balance the books and movin' things from the Warehouses in Dashir to the Eye of Heaven if our least obstructed shipping route. That and you've been nice neighbors despite the lack of bridge. 

If it works for ya, we have machinery that we don't need runnin' at the moment and we need places to put it. If you want to similarly streamline, I'm sure there are ways that we can balance each other's books before we engage in the previously mentioned tension flarin'

Lemme know, 

Cecelia Hemminghock 




*Spoiler: To the Legio and Heron/Hippo: MOR 15*
Show



And so the Golden Guard march to war. 

Long short and sweet. We're collaborative and almost allies in everythin' but official texts. We'd still go to war for ya over here. 

Seein' as that's the case, we're looking to optimize our warehouses and we imagine a couple months of livin' in Ardakand might have made your troops logistics a touch less strict that they'd be out in battle. 

Offer below: 

*Spoiler: OOC:* 
Show



Long and short, I want my stats and nice divisible numbers. You know, build something and not have it leave 1 stat just sitting there waiting to be thrown into a project I'll never finish. 

Offering 1:1 permanent stats to help boost all of us coming into the late game. Max what we need, dump what we don't need. All that jazz.

I can also build some stats for you, but considering the rate that the Gardeners offered me, don't bother asking for MIL lol. 







*Spoiler: To the Golden Guard: MOR 15*
Show



Howdy, 

I think you know what we're askin' at this point, just wanna get the order in early so you'll remember our relationship goin' forward. 

By the way, seein' as you're just across the bridge. We're looking to optimize our warehouses and I can't imagine you've had a use for everything you've found in all that land. If ya wanna correct anything, we can throw it onto the trade for free (1:1 Perm stats with the trade basically) 

If you're interested in pushing the advantage against the Witch Doctors, let us know, somethin' for us to consider. 




*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi: MOR 15*
Show



All of this is prefaced with the idea that we find an agreement to ship through the Gudites or Legion.

Howdy, long time no chat. y'all have been off in the corner there but considerin' lots of my people were talkin' about your troops during the assault on the fey, figured we should reach out. 

Long story short, we're clearing warehouses and tryin to make things more efficient. If y'all wanna adjust your output and input, we're happy to oblige. Otherwise, we're always selling stats that are vaguely less squishy than the ones the Gardeners do.

OOC: Offering 1:1 for perm stats to attempt to optimize my stat line. Hoping that we can find trades that help us both within that.

----------


## Feathersnow

The Golden Guards, public


The Page walks boldly up to the Golden Guard field office in the recently annexed territory which formerly gave the Witch-Doctors a foothold in the City proper.

They go up to the most important looking person and say "On behalf of The Witch-Doctors, I demand you explain the meaning of this cowardly sneak attack!  What are your intentions!?"

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp

*Espionage Defense 18
Rep: martial-spiritual-Barbarian*

*Spoiler: Public- lord of beasts*
Show

The Gudites answer the call, 5 more points. So the hunt can start in earnest.  


*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company*
Show

Miss Hemminghock,

Its good to see that you appreciate our neighbourly ways as much as we appreciate yours. Terribly sorry about the Vulpine business but we had intelligence to suggest they would betray us at the first chance, and we can't have such risks in our border.

It may take some convincing for our own industrialists in F.A.R, but nothing that can't be done for the likes of you. What changes did you have in mind?

-Destia's bounty,
Daghir, The Wolf.

*Spoiler: ooc* 
Show

interested, what do you want to get rid of and what do you want for it?
 


*Spoiler: gardeners of the immortal flesh*
Show

Cousin Arsat!

It was sad, making the call we had to make, though the gods were indeed pleased. We will rid the city of the Vulpines, but worry not about conflicts with the Hemminghock sisters, you should know better than most that military might is not our only tool.

We will discuss with the Golden guard if their attack had any motivation beyond the God's thirst and work from there, though their presence does still unnerve us. Which leads nicely to my next answer:

We'll take the lot of your warbeasts and stimulants (7 mil at least, more if I find eco delving), so we can properly deter the guards from moving north and others from moving west.

And it worries us too that their city renewal is... Unstable. We can see the good in proper city planning but as with the farmland it may be best if we rely on ourselves for this effort, us and Fuxi to be precise.

-Gulldr's might,
Solyom, Leviatan.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I spun the idea at Eldan for a Gardener/Gudite answer to the Golden city: increased stat cap, able to keep the golden city out just by existing and no penalty for the destruction of one of us (that just ain't gonna happen) still working out the kinks/price, but you in for a 50/50?

Also, eco 2:1 esp something that can happen? That's also discounted by the event.




*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the white snake*
Show

Greetings snake kin,

For our usual raising of concerns and plans: we intend to create an alternative to the golden city renewal that is not quite so reliant on the Golden Guard, though we still back no horse in that conflict.

We will leave previously promised land in the sumps, now that it is free of Vulpine influences. We may have a way to quench the God's thirst, besides Fuxi's, though we welcome other alternatives.

We eagerly await your side for the coming month.

-Gulldr's might,
Daghir, The Wolf*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

*adding the noble title she uses for the clan later.

I still don't have a price on this alternative to the golden city but I figured you may want to chip in.

Seems like the gardener's didn't include you in their deal message for the turn but mil is on a 1:1 basis if you want some through me. Asking about esp prices currently.
 


*Spoiler: golden guards*
Show

Mr Chemosh,

Any chance we could take a looksie at your recent gains? We are interested in learning about that trick the witch doctors pulled.

Yours,
Delilah fairway.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

one of my gods allows me to see defensive measures involved in invasions/stat attacks and such, but I need you to add midturn that you are letting me into 12 for that. Can you?



*Spoiler: witch doctors*
Show

Greetings spirit traders,

The lingering shadow of the Shaitan has done terrible things to the city, that the Golden Guards would turn to such an underhanded and unprovoked attack.

We are speaking with them at the moment, hopefully with pressure from us and the others they will cease their war without further bloodshed. 

Gulldr's might,
Daghir, The wolf.

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Now that is sort of order we are talking about! Am happy to make army for you.

Am assuming you mean [esp], no [eco]? Then why not, can do 2:1 rate as well. 

Project sounds very much interesting, but would need specifics and cost before can commit anything of my cousins to it. 




*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show



Madame Hemminghock,

We are primarily interested in [Morale, Espionage, Economy]. Any sort of exchange should be doable, though Invocation or (obviously) military would be most convenient for us to fulfill. 




*Spoiler: Golden Guard*
Show



Interesting, thank you. If you dont mind a followup question  if not the Witch Doctors, how DO you intend to sate your gods this coming month?




*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



OOC- Depends what permanent stats your offering in return? I could make 2 mil for the cost of 1 Inv, but on the other hand Ive got Inv Id be happy to trade away already. Morale, Espionage and Eco/Art are what Im interested in, in more or less descending order.

----------


## Eldan

*Vulpines to Hemminghock* [PM]
*Spoiler*
Show

Bad time to discuss things in public. 

Important thing to know: we are not here to win or survive. Only to keep things moving. 

Have made investments already. Interesting things _will_ happen. 

However, have one project we think should be put out there. Hemminghock not ideal co-operator. Will send details anyway.

OOC: 
*Vulpine Confederation LTP - Vulpa's Meddling*
Stats: Inv, Esp, Mor - 40 points

The gods are already bloodthirsty. With just a minimal push from a trickster god, it could all be brought down. Interfere with priests, rituals and prayers enough and the gods will lose their temper. 

Vulpa's meddling allows for a special assassination variant, targeting not a faction's VIPS, but their pact with a god. The attack is made with espionage and invocation in any combination, against a faction's morale plus 1/2 their invocation. Though difficult, the rewards are great: the target not only loses their pact with that god, they also suffer the god's wrath.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*Legio Cerberus
Morale 19
*
Heron and Hippo
*Spoiler*
Show

You may indeed have our 5 INV for the turn, as it is by far best used in your hands. We do intend to make war, but as of now the target is uncertain. We will have to discuss with Hemminghock if they still wish to go through with the murmurings of last month.


The Gardeners
*Spoiler*
Show

An interesting offer to be sure. I may indeed be purchasing some military from the gardeners this month, but I will have to await the results of the delve.


Heron and Hippo, Hemminghock
*Spoiler*
Show

A worthy offer, we have been gradually improving our capabilities in ESP over the past months, and have some relatively unneeded ART and INV if anyone has ESP they would like to trade.

And what of the discussion of last month. Do you feel the Golden Guard still need trimming? Particularly since their aggression seems to be ramping up?


Midturn
*Spoiler*
Show

Orbei to the Mistress of Storms, Storms on Mechants Isle, Outskirts, Tarbent

SECRET muster for the Port Ward, generating 2 infiltration against the Golden Guard

Send 6 INV to Heron and Hippo

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: midturn*
Show



Spending 2 MOR on the Crocodile Pact
Spending 3 ECO on Andvari 
Spending 2 ECO and 1 MIL on Urubashi 

Spending 4 INV for a portal to 60
Spending 4 INV for a portal to 58

----------


## neriractor

*Spoiler: midturn GM only*
Show

Solyom (lvl 3 VIP inv) +1 shaman bells, 5 inv will clear 10 floors. (12 stats total)

7 art will go to tracking the hunt god.

The Golden Guards grant permission to check on 12 for information on witch doctor defenses and their own invasion (finally going to learn what they actually do)

Payment: with a total of 6 victories.

Crow, Suroch, eldest earth, the inmaculate lady and chouvrain all get paid in victory.

If a threat is revealed Gulldr can handle it with the last victory.

5 mor invested to bid for the services of Moktar the blood mage.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard

Morale 8

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show


Sure, we don't see any harm in it. Speaking of no harm, would it be ok if we connected the Golden City to ward 9? We have been doing calculations and believe it would allow us to finish connecting the entire city by the end of year if we did it like that and it would give you access to the extra resources quicker. 



*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show


If it was before the Golden City was complete we might have traded away all the magic stuff we got but honestly the ability to open portals is quite nice at this point in order to help the city grow. We were hoping more interest would be shown for people to connect themselves to it given it's large advantages but for now we will work on our own to spread it. 




*Spoiler: Public-Response to the Witch Doctors*
Show


Honestly, we just set it up because we were told that is where the fighting would occur before it was corrected. Would have been a shame to waste resources by backing off after committing. Now though, might as well keep going given aggression begets aggression but we will tell you what. We can end the aggression, become our Vassal with a fee paid with a free portal each month and we will stop the advance. We will even repair your destroyed district and return some of the magic things we took.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Basically sign an alliance with them and make a portal for them each month and they will back off. Will even repair 2, mostly because destroyed areas annoy them and give 1 inv back.




*Spoiler: Gardeners of the Immortal flesh*
Show


Not entirely sure to be honest. We might just end up cutting off our god or dispute out contract. We only have 2 and it isn't exactly hard to sever all our contracts if we need to though we hope to keep the Hundred Handed one happy. They represent all we hold dear and the curse brings great shame to the builder of builders. 



*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show


Pay 3 econ and 1 art to sustain my gods.

Spending 4 inv to make a portal from 24 to 9

1 inv spent to free my stats out of 10.

Stone Mason Allison, Untold numbers and 4 military sent to try to find the Lord of Beasts

1 art offered to the Bloodmage on the general hope everyone forgot about him.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Midturn (GM)*
Show

Sending Minoo, the Pontifex, 3 Inv, and 5 Inv from the Legio into the Underworld.
Also send the Flamen Caelestis just to get him up to par.
Send Zemol and 2 mil to protect the expedition. 

Sending 5 mil to track the Old Hunter.
Spend 4 inv to make a portal from 63 to 47.
Spend 8 XP to hire Moktar.

1 eco for Lagamal's pact
1 eco 1 mor for Kives pact
1 eco 1 mor 1 art for Aq Bar's pact
1 eco 1 mil for Barshamin's pact
1 eco 1 mor for Illuyanka's pact to invoke her invasion ability.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Golden Guard Mor 11*
Show



The Page responds privately, the next day

We have a proposal, since you have no actual desire fir our territory and we do not wish to lose face by conceding without a challenge, we resolve this by a duel!  

If our champion wins, you agree to leave us alone.  If  your champion wins, you accede to your proposal.


*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show



6 Mil
10 Econ 
4 Esp
4 Art
9 Inv 
11 Mor
2 temp morale


VIPs

The Trickster (morale) level 2
 11/20 (no stats spent)

The Baron (econ)
  (Level 4) 0/40

The Lady (inv) level 1-
 9/10(5 misc)

The Page (mor) level 1
4/10 (no stats spent)

The Knight (Mil) Level 1
(Special?, 1 Mil spent)

The Cenobite (Art) level 1-



Actions!

1 Mil, 1 Mor spent to Appease Aei Zan

Aei Zan is asked to arrange a Duel with a representative of The Golden Guard

The Trickster (level 2)and The Page (level 1) are sent Delving with an additional 6 Inv for total power 10 after the tax from the Hedge-Keeper.

14 Econ, 5 Mor, 2 temp mor offered to buy the services of the mercenary (10 plus the Baron)

4 ESP, 1 Art sent to aide the hunt of The Lord of Beasts!

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard
Morale 11 (note using a different morale than usual)

*Spoiler: The Witch Doctors*
Show


You becoming our vassal is non-negotiable but a duel does interest us. How about this, you lose you get nothing beyond the repairs and become our vassal with a monthly portal fee. You win, you become our vassal, we leave 12, you only have to pay half a portal a month and you can claim that we paid you an undisclosed amount to be our vassal to save face. In this case the undisclosed sum is the 1 Invocation we offered you.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Golden Guards Mor 11*
Show



We are willing to accept your terms.  Glory to Aei Zan!

----------


## Eldan

*MIDTURN 8*

Ardakand is suspiciously quiet, once again, though the unceasing storms that have been seen above the city have moved, now hanging ominously over Merchant's Isle, the Outskirts and Tarbent. 
Moktar, the blood mage, has been seen in jovial conversation, strolling through the City of Daffodils with the Baron of the Witch Doctors, animatedly discussing matters of interplanar travel. 
The hunt for the Lord of Beasts, meanwhile, is on. Slim, predatory hunting golems burst through the forest and Witch Doctor skirmishers comb the plains for his trail. The Gudites, meanwhile, take an entirely different approach, their geomancers searching out the surging divine power among the leylines, eventually finding him. The Lord has taken the shape of a magnificent white lion, twice normal size, towering over even horses or the Legion warhounds. Still, once found, they can easily track him.

_The Gudites win the first stage of the hunt._

*Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh* [13]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Greenchild's roots cover more than half the city now, soon they will encompass everything. So far, none seem to have done anything to stop their growth. 



Gain: 
8 Infiltration on the Gudites
10 Infiltration on the Legio Cerberus
4 Infiltration on the Golden Guard
1 Infiltration on Hemminghock
1 Infiltration on Fuxi



*Hemminghock* [15]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portals opened from 41 to 58, 60


*Gudite Warcamp* [18]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Dragons of Zheng go absolutely crazy, the dragon heads spewing pearls in all directions, more than you've ever seen. It takes the geomancers an hour to make sense of the complicated patterns:
Hemminghock has opened portals from 41 to 58 and 60, the Golden Guard from 24 to 9. 
Another distressing anomaly is found: as your workers begin to prepare your district for the crawling golden contagion of the Guard, they find something else: strange, pale roots have infiltrated your territory already, just below the surface. Exploratory digs reveal the pulsating white strands have grown in many districts: 57-60, 9-11, 14 and 28 all reveal a dense network, growing everywhere, under streets and into buildings. The roots, at least, do not seem to offer much resistance. They could be removed from any district by an investment of 1 stat point, either artifice or military. The

Studying the attack on the NIght Gardens reveals not only the Witch Doctor's defenses, but also the Golden Guard's attack force: the Witch doctors had, at the time, mor 11, mil 6, which they pumped to 21 passive defence with a level 2 mil VIP and mil points. The Golden Guard sent a total of 24 points of mil and art VIPs, one +1 mil artifact, 5 mil and 2 esp. The witch doctors had the Portal Cloak, a one-use defensive artefact that removes the first 8 stat points of an invasion to the spirit world, removing 5 mil, 2 esp and one L1 military VIP. The golden guard can only recover these with a spirit world expedition specifically searching for them. 

***

The desert stretches eternally, yellow and white dunes, stacked in rows like frozen ocean waves, humming gently in the scorching wind. The sun is merciless, but luckily, there is cover. There is a trace of greenery, a mere five feet wide, snaking perpendicular across the dunes. The diversity is stunning, from moss and tiny herbs to flowering vines and bushes draped in orchids, somehow all growing without any source of water, straight from the sand. Following the green gash through the landscape, it is soon crossed by other, identical traces of greenery, more and more, until the desert itself only remains in patches in between the colorful shade. 

It is then that the originator of those green trails rises from the undergrowth: hundreds of feet high and verdant against the pale blue sky, a great serpent of woven vines, constantly moving, sliding across the land in great curves. Its voice is gentle, as it speaks. 

Mortals. Your land has suffered terribly, and must be healed, restored. A dead or dying land can not nourish your kind, any more than it can nourish mine. Allow me to act through you and restore wholeness and balance.

_Gain: 2 XP to a VIP of your choice, 2 t.art, 1 t.inv, 1 t.mil. No threats or damage. 
_
*Kudzu Wildgrowth
*

*Spoiler*
Show



Legend:The Primordial Serpent Kudzu represents the Greens impulse to grow and move outwards, covering new lands. Kudzu roams the wildlands, bringing that property everywhere she goes, at times she battles despoiler beasts and particularly nasty mortal groups but she most enjoys the sound of wind on grass. 

Offering: to please Kudzu, you must restore growth and natural prosperity. You must either build at least two stat points from other stats, neither of which can be economy, or fully repair a district that has been damaged in some way, such as by the Shaitan corruption. If you are already at your stat limit, you must find some other way to please Kudzu, or give those stats away for free to someone else, the growth must not be wasteful. 

Blessing: As the land flourishes, so do the people. For every permanent stat point you build, you also gain 2 points towards building a new level 1 VIP. 






*The Witch Doctors* [10]
*Spoiler*
Show

The Hedge Keeper reports that more portals have been opened than ever: 41 to 58, 41 to 60, 65 to 47, 24 to 9. It seems that the Gudites might soon get invaded on three fronts. 

***

Horns echo through the forest, and a smell of sweat and blood is heavy in the air. Somewhere, mere steps away, something heavy is tearing through the dense underbrush, unseen. In the distance, there are screams, and the hooves approach ever closer. 
Then, he parts the underbrush with a gesture, and stands before the expedition. Twice as tall as a man, a figure of bone and black, twisted wood, trailing a swirling cloak of autumn leaves, in his hands a black spear of cold iron.
For a moment, he watches the expedition silently. His voice is surprisingly jovial, almost jolly, as he then asks: And you, cousins? Prey, or hunters? 	

_Gain 6 t.XP to be distributed to any VIP on the expedition. Gain the Hunter's Spear, which is a +1 military artefact which can be given to any VIP. 
_
*Dalnit, Lord of Hunters*


The Lord of Hunters is searching for new prey. The Lord of Beasts, the one he chases through the spirit world all other months of the year, is active in the mortal world, and so he is willing to deal with mortals to find some diversion. 

Offering: there are only two choices. Join the hunt, or be hunted. Any mil or esp VIP can join the hunt, which counts as their action for the turn. Alternatively, you can spend 1 mil and 1 esp per turn to send your soldiers and agents to hunt, instead. 

Blessing: The Lord of the Hunt delights in prey, the mightier, the better. His hunt will join your forces, both in the real world and the spirit world. If a threat or stat damage is rolled while delving into the spirit world, it is negated and you instead gain an amount of t.mor equal to the damage that would have been suffered, as the hunters celebrate. You also gain a bonus on all invasions, mil or esp stat attacks or defense against those actions equal to the highest tier of VIP the enemy has. 



*The Heron and the Hippo* [12]
*Spoiler*
Show




All is screams and the clangor of weapons. The warriors are but faceless shadows in the smoke, but the blood is very red. The ground is rent flesh, broken bones and spilt blood. The smell of bile and metal covers everything. Waves of flame sweep across the landscape, and the sky is roiling clouds and thunder. The expedition moves through most of the soldiers as if they weren't there, uninjured, though not all. More than once, the soldiers on duty must push back against waves of ghostly infantry or cavalry, the corpses of the ground rising up to claim the shamans, or flights of black arrows raining down on them. It is harsh work, but there is also much to be learned, from so many warriors of all ages. And then, after days, in the middle of a trench, they find something unexpected, more colorful than anything else in this land of blood and screams: a wagon, lying on its side, painted red and gold. Within, half-buried under the armored corpses of halberd-wearing guards, is a large chest, with three intricate locks and an Imperial Seal. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Gain 4 t.eco, 4 t.art, 1 t.inv, 6 XP, 3 t.mil
2 stat damages negated, gain 6 XP

Find a Tradegate Crystal. These Crystals were used in the early days of the Empire to open portals to distant provinces, to enable trade with whoever lived there. Over the centuries, the original eight crystals of the first Khan have all been lost, as have the secrets of their manufacture. It is impossible to say what now lies on the other side of the crystal's portal, or whether it is safe. 

At any midturn, you may send an expedition through the gate. It costs only 2 points of t.inv to open, but it is recommended to send at least 10 points of mil, esp or art through, just to be sure. Great treasures might lie on the other side, or great danger. 


This is when the God reveals himself. 
MORTAL!, scream the dying and blare the trumpets.  
IT IS MY TIME! THE TIME OF BLOOD AND ASH! THE MANDATE IS ENDED! IMPERIUM IS LOST! CHAOS IS LOOSED UPON THE LAND! YOU MAY SERVE, AS ALL MUST SERVE!

*Spoiler*
Show



Legend: For the Empire, Rashef is not a god to be worshipped, only feared and placated. He brings bloodlust and chaos, turning disciplined soldiers into savages and battles into bloodbaths, and is associated with barbarians and murderers. Animals are sacrificed in this name to turn his attention away from humans, but otherwise, even his name is avoided. 

Offering: Reshef takes the blood of soldiers and innocents alike. Every turn, you must either deal stat damage to an enemy, or lose one permanent point of either military or morale. 

Blessing: the more blood is spilt, the more power flows to Reshef, and back to you. For every five stat points spent on invasions or military stat attacks, you gain a random temporary stat point at EOT.

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp

*Espionage Defense: 18
rep: Barbarian-martial-spiritual*

A summit of the faithful, as opposed to that of the faith, which was only attended by clergy, was summoned at the eye of Gulldr, where most in the city could hear what the speaker said, for the divine cared to share it.

Many topics were touched, from the city's rebuilding efforts, the economy, the coming winter and the ranking of cults and sects within mayor clergy, about the end, when the gathered clergy and whoever many had gathered just to know what the holy men were up to, were about to leave, a few poignant thumps called them back

Daghir, armed and armored, confusing many with the absurdly rare addition of a helmet, which she never wore; walked ahead. Her booming voice, projected to those who wished to hear wherever quickly dispelled any confusion.

"I speak, as a lowly ex-hierarch, much the lesser in faith that most gathered here, I speak as the leader of a warband, and as someone who has grown far fond of Ardakand, and now knows it's waters as well as any Leviatan who dwells there.

We have helped ease the hunger, and now we garrison the logstrip villages that we protected with the Carnival. And have further supported the Gardeners in their every move.

With the legion we chased away the Shaitan, the western city barely dented thanks to our efforts.

We fought the slayers, who had slain too many heros. blessed be the hippo who came back"  Daghir's lance tapped twice the  floor in respect  "A private war, but an honourable one, on their terms, so as not to arouse the Shaitan vultures who yet lingered"

"The treacherous Vulpines we fought with no warning, for they sought to backstab us... And we thought that was it, aside from the Golden misunderstanding treachery was away, and any other conflict would be open, honourable, and the public would know the reasons behind it.

But no.

There remain others who would threaten us so, who would choose to skitter about the spirit world, searching for a way their knives can reach our backs, as if _anyone_ could hide from us where Gulldr makes his home and Azagar roams.

I blame not the people of Ardakand, for they are only trying to survive, but their leaders can be awful, craven beings. And if any particular employer feels called out... Good, is meant for you... Gulldr's warmth." 
Daghir pulls out a horn of war, but pulls it back just before it reaches her lips. "...Let's give them a chance to find their valor." the meeting is then dismissed, or at the very least Daghir retires, many priests and citizens a bit confused, and many already reaching to inspect sheathed weapons and powder bags.

*Spoiler: The witch doctors* 
Show

Greetings spirit traders,

We are glad to see the Golden Guards and your people have reached an agreement that's to your liking, or at least tolerable. 

You should know by now what it means when we call after your shamans and our spirit walkers are back so we'll cut to the chase, in exchange for referring Dalnit to us so that we may pact with the hunt lord. And because we trust you to keep your word, we'll lend you one of our most precious items for your upcoming fight:

_The Phoenix Seed is a piece of equipment that can be given to any VIP. While they have it, that VIP can not be injured in any way. Additionally, if that VIP is assassinated or otherwise dies, they are immediately reborn, negating the assassination, gain bonus XP equal to twice their tier and deal 2 points of attrition damage to whatever attacked them. This destroys the seed._

With it not even death can stop you and injuries are but a nuisance, win the duel, and if dead didn't happen return it to us. 

Gulldr's might,
Daghir, the wolf.



*Spoiler: Golden Guards* 
Show

Greetings chemosh,

No worries, you have our permission, Daghir's little rant is meant for other people.

Yours,
Delilah Fairway.  


*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo* 
Show

Greetings friends,

As you may know, it has been a goal of the pantheon to put the most dangerous gods permanently under Gulldr's watch, less they threaten proper order, we would as such like to request you send Rashef to us, in exchange we can offer the honour of the first attempt against the hunted god and information on who our address was made towards. Let us know if that will suffice.

Gulldr's warmth,
Solyom, Leviatan. 

Ps: we are also interested in the crystal, but is only fitting that you keep such prominent relics of the crown to yourself. Probably couldn't afford it either.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal flesh*
Show

Cousin Arsat!

We have good tidings to bring, besides the progress on our city project, that we can all discuss together.

A god who surely fits your cousins like a glove has reached out to us, and we have our hands full keeping the destructive gods in check.

*Spoiler: kudzu wildgrowth*
Show

It is then that the originator of those green trails rises from the undergrowth: hundreds of feet high and verdant against the pale blue sky, a great serpent of woven vines, constantly moving, sliding across the land in great curves. Its voice is gentle, as it speaks.

Mortals. Your land has suffered terribly, and must be healed, restored. A dead or dying land can not nourish your kind, any more than it can nourish mine. Allow me to act through you and restore wholeness and balance.

Legend:The Primordial Serpent Kudzu represents the Greens impulse to grow and move outwards, covering new lands. Kudzu roams the wildlands, bringing that property everywhere she goes, at times she battles despoiler beasts and particularly nasty mortal groups but she most enjoys the sound of wind on grass.

Offering: to please Kudzu, you must restore growth and natural prosperity. You must either build at least two stat points from other stats, neither of which can be economy, or fully repair a district that has been damaged in some way, such as by the Shaitan corruption. If you are already at your stat limit, you must find some other way to please Kudzu, or give those stats away for free to someone else, the growth must not be wasteful.

Blessing: As the land flourishes, so do the people. For every permanent stat point you build, you also gain 2 points towards building a new level 1 VIP.

(I'll send you the image afterwards, but is just a big snake)



In exchange for their pact, we only ask that the oath of protection we made, and which kept the witch doctors and Shaitan from you, be reciprocated. Dark clouds yet linger above the city, and in the minds of their leaders, dark thoughts, your aid may be needed soon, while we still stand in between you and those who reject peace.

Destia's bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan.



*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal flesh, Clan Fuxi*
Show

Our project to renovate the city will cost [50 stats] with [10 extra] for every next occupied district, our home district of Eirniash is to be one of this nexuses. 

We care not who leads the effort, so if anyone's expertise lends itself to them [I.E: you get bonuses from LTPs in anyway] they can take over. 

Now, how should we split the expenditure?

[OOC: gives exactly the same bonuses and expands just like Hamste's projects, but has no self destruct button or trick, and keeps theirs out, fluff is also half-pending on what we can agree on]

----------


## Eldan

*Midturn, addendum: Clan Fuxi* [12]

*Spoiler*
Show

It is quiet, nice, pleasant. A cynical person might think it suspicious. It is a warm night under clear skies, with the smell of roses and lilacs in the air. A heavy silver moon hangs low in the sky over a pond covered in blooming water lilies. From somewhere, there is quiet music. There are low tables, bearing dark wines and sweet fruit. Among them are small parcels, each skillfully wrapped in silk treasure, each containing an astounding treasure, fit perfectly to whoever receives it. 
Well then. The voice is self-assured and deep, seemingly coming from all directions. There is only a slight whiny undertone to the words. 
I dont normally put on the full song and dance number for mortals, you must understand. I dont do negotiations, I certainly dont hand out a menu for selections. But I am sick and tired of not getting what I deserve. You are going to put my name front and center as I deserve and in exchange I will give you one boon. My gifts are of course perfectly nice and peaceful, but Im sure a devious mortal like you can find a way to pervert their intention. Im counting on it. You will sign here.

Gain: 3 t.eco, 7 t.art, 3 t.mil. The treasures scattered around the grove are astoundingly lavish. You would have taken one damage to inv, but dreamwalking negated that. You also find the Shade Knife, a major artefact. 

*Shade Knife*
*Spoiler*
Show

The shade knife is a thin blade of knapped obsidian, about three inches in length. Its bearer can ritually cut their shadow loose from their body. The shadow can then act as an independent entity. When gaining the Shade Knife, choose a VIP. You gain a new Esp VIP, of the same tier. However, if either of these VIPs is ever wounded or killed, so is the other. 


*Arvisura, Moon's Daugther*
*Spoiler*
Show



Offering: Arvishura, Goddess of Love, doesnt demand much. Just that you pay her more attention than everyone else. Her offering is that you must pay her more than anyone else. You must pay her at least as much as you pay any other god. It does not matter which stat. The pact will be public. Very public. Also there should be flowers. And poets. 

Blessing: Choose two VIPs, of any faction. They fall in love. No matter how unlikely it would seem, even if one of them is a previously nonsentient giant warmachine or a vengeful ghost. 

Neither VIP can, for as long as you hold this pact, attack the others faction in any way. And if the two factions should attack each other, they each gain a penalty to their action equal to their VIPs level.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: The Legio and Hemminghock (Morale 12)*
Show

Greetings Friends,

We acknowledge that such a trade might be beneficial, but the fact of the matter is that we have very little to spare. Almost everything we have is used every month to appease the gods, and especially so since the Shaitain cursed the city. We would be interested in any (Inv or Mor) you could spare. In return we could offer (Mil or Esp).

Also what are your own plans to appease the gods this month. We would start, but the Gudites can apparently read at least my letters so I would prefer to remain a bit vague. Still both of you have much better security than me.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead.


*Spoiler: To the Gardeners (Morale 12)*
Show

OOC: I mean that you offered a down payment in one stat, and then a payment in another stat once the resurrection was complete. I was just asking if I could get that second stat in multiple mil. I mean that would literally give you a 2 Art profit for every point. Your ability is so OP.


*Spoiler: To the Gardeners and Legio (Morale 12)*
Show

Greetings Friends,

We have pulled 4 t. ec, 4 t. art, 1 t.in, and 3 t.mil from the depths of the spirit world this month. Along with an Imperial tradegate crystal and the attention of Rashef the bloodthirsty.

We suggest a split of 6/3/3 for the Gardeners/Heron/Legio. But the two other items are trickier. I have enclosed a report on them. (You may read my midturn.) Personally I am inclined to suggest that we marshal our resources to investigate the tradegate next month. But we acknowledge that you do not in fact need my spiritual expertise for such an expedition if you wish to accomplish it on your own.

As for Rashef he is a tricky god. We have plans for him of our own, but we would hear your thoughts. Also be aware that the Gudite warriors can spy on my people and have expressed their own interest in Rashef.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead


*Spoiler: To the Gudite Warcamp (Morale 12)*
Show

Greetings Solyom,

We must discuss the matter with our partners in the delve. However we will almost certainly ask for more than just a chance at the hunt. Rashef will empower anyone who sates him greatly after all.

Minoo, Advocate for the Dead

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamps*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

The god you offer would bless my cousins well, yes! Is very generous of you. 

As for protection  can take no public side, or send armies to march alongside you. But if you are attacked, you have word that we will help. 

Speaking of, do not ask how I have known this, but a little warning  you have new neighbours to be watching out for.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Providing knowledge of portals created: 41 to 58, 41 to 60, 65 to 47, 24 to 9. 
 

Do not know if they are expected. Harpies made route to witch docotrs month past and did not do thing with it, so am not sure if this means you should expect invasion or not. Can ask for you, if you want?

Anyways, if you need soldiers, my Cousin Rao and [5 mil] of acolytes dawdling and doing little, can hire them off to you for [9 pts of pretty much anything but inv. Or less than, if you want to hire fewer]

And also! Aside from [7 Eco for 7 p. Mil], any other things you would like to buy? 



*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show



Madame Hemminghock,

Now that expeditions for the month have been completed, Im just writing to see if you have decided to make any purchases of my patrons for the coming month. 




*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus*
Show



Friend Legate!

Am simply writing now that spirit-hunters have returned to see if you are wanting to make purchase for this coming month.
 

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



OOC- ah sorry, misread you entirely there. Yeah, can give you 2 Mil instead of 1 Inv. (and its _only_ 1 art profit per, technically, but I take your point. Anything else youd be interested in buying? 




*Spoiler: Legio Cerberus, Heron and Hippo*
Show


I see no issue with making the expedition through the Trade Gate a joint endeavour next month, truthfully. 

Rashef is quite appealing to us, as well  growing enough dumb meat to sate his appetites would be no great struggle for the Garden, and given the state of the City his blessing of course appeals greatly. If the esteemed Heron wishes to claim right of first choice I wont begrudge it, but I would ask for a greater share of the other spoils by way of compensation.  




*Spoiler: Gudites, Clan Fuxi*
Show



If the plan is to plant a seed in each of our territories, the total would be [70], correct? We can commit [25 Art] this turn without issue, though would ask to be the one to actually complete it. Completing the project this months seems ideal, given the spread of the golden city,yes?




*Spoiler: Golden Guardians*
Show



Thank you, your forthrightness is appreciated.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale: 12)*
Show

I'll take 3 more points of mil. Maybe more depending on if I get any eco out of the delving split.


*Spoiler: Gardeners and Legio (Morale 12)*
Show

How much greater a portion? We were planning to make blood sacrifices to the gods anyway to appease their corrupted wrath, and Rashef would help make that more palatable.

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 12
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

We are happy to see the the Sumps cleared and ready for the Clan, we have expanded to our very limits within our lands. 

We would be interested in possible deals on spies and networking. In that light who is the biggest threat to our alliance? We have the resources to start to turn against our enemies.



*Spoiler: Gudites/Gardeners*
Show

We do see the need for this project. As far as resources we can allocate to this we can also dedicate 24 art to the project. 



*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show

Greetings,

We appreciate the offer but have a very specific amount of resources every month that we have managed to work on to finally consistently get. We will keep your offer in mind just in case however. 

Regards,

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp 

*Espionage Defense: 18
Rep: Martial-Barbarian-Spiritual*

*Spoiler: gardeners/fuxi*
Show

we can turn in the rest I guess, playing defense is not ideal but it does help win some of the most comitted neutrals over.

Do ours for Eirniash [9] 


*Spoiler: gardeners*
Show

greetings cousing, won't be gearing up for battle currently but for defense, [2.P mor] for [4 mor] would be alright, in addition to the new army.


*Spoiler: Fuxi* 
Show

Hemminghock for their seditious ways or the heron and hippo for being their weakest link.

I suppose we could give [12 esp] for an equal number of mor, or something similar. (That's 12 esp straight, so you can add half of another stat to it in order to boost the attack). 




*Spoiler: hero and hippo*
Show

Greetings friends,

It was an opening offer so would be surprised if you took it. I must also admit I forgot about your "investors". Do you have a counter offer already or are you and them fully against such safekeeping?

Gulldr's warmth,
Solyom, Leviatan.


*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company*
Show

Sister magnates,

So, do you have an excuse here? At least a statement? Or is your silence all you are willing to give? There is no surprise to be had either way.

Ase's care,
Daghir, the wolf.


*Spoiler: Golden Guard*
Show

 Hemminghock have built a portal towards us, in an already warlike manner, we are still attempting to dissuade them but this is just so you know that we may end up declaring war, but still be the defenders, just the only one who'll speak.

Let you know if we need to call it early.

Cheers,
Delilah, Fairway.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Spoiler: Gudites, Clan Fuxi*
Show



Excellent - so that will be [25] from us, [24] from Fuxi, [21] from the Gudites, with nexuses opened in each of our territories?




*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamps*
Show



I'm afraid that's a better rate than we can offer for morale - with current costs it will be [3 Eco] or [4 Mor/Art] per point of permanent morale.




*Spoiler: H&H, Legio*
Show



We'd ask for 

a-8 points from the loot instead of 6; the 4 eco and 4 art, by preference

b-first choice when the loot next month is divided, either from the tradegate or just the spirit workd. (Not more than deserved, just - if there's only one god, I get it, or if there's 2 I get first choice, sort of thing?)


 

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



More than happy to - so that's a total of 5 p. mil going to you, 3 paid for this turn and 2 payment for services rendered last, right?

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Gardeners and Legio (Morale 12)*
Show

We would prefer to offer first choice of rewards next turn. That seems fair to us, and we have very little room to spend anything extra this turn. Do you have any thoughts on the Gudites offer?


*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 12)*
Show

5 p. mil, and don't forget the 12 t. mil for the delving. What did you want from the delve loot?

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of Flesh: MOR 15*
Show



Here is the offer on the table: 

4 ESP for 4 INV. Seems to be the easiest thing for both sides in this case. Happy to do business, sorry for the lack of writin' been at a family weddin, they're a whole affair. 




*Spoiler: To the Legion & The Heron / Hippo: MOR 15*
Show



Here is the offer as it works for us, considering we have access to another trade partner who is putting money on the table. 

Sorry for the wait, was at a weddin' this weekend, Moms side of the family always took em so seriously. 


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show



I can offer up to 7 INV for up to 7 ESP from the Heron & Hippo, 

Then I can offer up to 7 ESP to the Legion, for Equivalent in ART. Keeps everyone happy. 





*Spoiler: To the Golden Guard: MOR 15*
Show



Just to be clear, you're not takin' advantage of our offer. That's fine. 

Mind if we make the same purchase as previous? Lookin' to keep using the Golems to build canons, things are much better at it than any man. 




*Spoiler: To the Gudites: Public* 
Show



Howdy, pardon our absence, been at a family weddin' big affair. 

To those who were wonderin' about their speech. Hemminghock has opened a pair of portals through the Spirit Realm to Gudite territory. We don't consider these blades in the dark, as we'd certainly use them to march a ground force as opposed to anything else. If we wanted to be secret, we'd crash your economy like we did to the Carnival.

Naw, maybe it's a Western concept, but we call those insurance. If y'all suddenly attacked us we'd only have one front if you shock and awe'd our agreed space on the other side of the city, so we wanted to ensure that we'd still have an avenue to fight you in the streets if it came to that. 

Sorry for the caution, but y'all didn't exactly give Fuxi the benefit of a warning before the invasion, and the city is gettin' tense.

Cecelia 




*Spoiler: To the Gudites: MOR 15*
Show



Howdy, ain't that an awkward public conversation. Hope we can move past it. 

Now, if y'all wanna continue with our offer, we have 


Up to 7 ART to trade

Up to 4 INV to Trade

Up to 3 MIL to Trade

Up to 2 ECON to Trade

Up to 3 MOR to Trade

We can accept

Up to 3 ART

Up to 4 INV

Up to 6 ECON

Up to 5 MOR 

---

Hope the offer of trade clears things up, we can't really be tradin' ya and at war. Would have been nice to have our insurance quiet, but the lack of trust is public and what are ya gonna do?




*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



Reminder of our previous offer if you need to adjust any of your stat line, we can help you with that. We're offering 1:1 for stat trades at the moment, perm stats for perm stats. 

Anything you need?

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp 

*Espionage Defense: 18
Reputation: barbarian-spiritual-martial*

*Spoiler: Hemminghock family company*
Show


Magnate sisters,

You said it yourself, things _are_ tense, so do excuse a little diplomatic posturing for a worse case scenario. As far as I'm concerned, the best insurance still is to tie the knot, if you don't mind an old suggestion coming back.

We have already made trades based on possibilities, so the best we can offer is [3 p. Inv] of ours for [3 P.mor] of yours, and hopefully that trade can help us (if not the city) get back to less tense times.

Destia's bounty,
Daghir, the wolf.



*Spoiler: Golden Guards*
Show

may we inquire about a loan worth [10 mor] with a repayment of [12 mor] when possible?

----------


## St. Justicar

*Spoiler: H&H, Legio*
Show



That's perfectly acceptable to us. We will take [4 Eco, 2 Art] from the spoils, if that's acceptable.

Incidentally, if either of you have a dire need for soldiers this month, we can trade up to [7 points worth] evenly for most other stats.

 

*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family Company*
Show



That's perfectly acceptable to us. Was there anything else you'd like to purchase outright?

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: To the Gardeners of Flesh: MOR 15*
Show



Unfortunately the warehouses are rather full at the moment, makes life a little bit harder for the purchase. 

See you in the spirit realm to deliver the goods!




*Spoiler: To the Gudites: MOR 15*
Show



Done and done, 

Anything you're interested in purchasing aside from that just let us know,

Cecelia

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 12
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show

We will pick a target to start building on. Most likely the Heron/Hippo. We would appreciate any forces you can send to us. As far as our own we do have two of our lords free and a small group of Fuxi guardsmen if you would have use for them (Tier 3 Mil x2 and 1 Mil), we only need to keep a small group to take the Sumps. If you would rather the use of our Sages to increase your morale we can do that instead.



*Spoiler: Gudites/Gardeners*
Show

That sounds good to us, expect our people soon. We would like our own nexus to begin in 49.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guard
Morale 11

*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show


Yep, that's the short of what we sad.

Sure, we can do that deal, still need more Morale so that seems good to us. They should arrive shortly. We are glad you find them effective, we imagine their size makes it a bit difficult but never tiring and perfect precision must be helpful. If you want to see true construction power, we suggest Grand Builder. It's how we turned half of a district into a fortress in under a month. They aren't designed to make cannons but I am sure they are better suited to it than most. It's sibling Grand Destroyer will come along as well if you want to strap those cannon to something. 




*Spoiler: Gudite Warband*
Show


We don't usually do those sort of deals but sure we have resources. 10 for 12, 20 points from the defensive deal will be held as collateral and will not be available for an invasion until we are paid back with expectations to be paid shortly even if its in installments.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Gardeners and Legio (Morale 12)*
Show

Good, then we will send the remaining Art to the Legio.
 

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp (Morale 12)*
Show

Greetings Solyom,

Given what Rashef can do and the violence likely in the coming months. We would ask for some number of assets in trade for his patronage. However it simply doesn't seem likely that you would be willing to offer enough to make up the difference.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: Hemminghock (Morale 12)*
Show

Due to our own projects we need most of our intelligence this turn. However we can trade (1 p Esp for 1 p. Inv). Also since you did not respond to our previous question we will simply let you know that we are planning to deal with the remaining Vulpines this turn.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead

----------


## neriractor

*Espionage Defense: 18*

*Spoiler: heron and Hippo*
Show

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I'll throw in a stat cap increasing home improvement for now costing 10 points as a sign of good faith dealing.



*Spoiler: Gardeners*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Add in 65 to the list and I'll pay 10 extra for it, on some deals with Arcane.



*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi*
Show

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

previous offers 12 esp for 3 mil and 9 more instead.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp (Morale 12)*
Show

After further consideration and consulting the oracles we have determined that it would be possible to share Rashef's blessing between us. In return we would like you to swear a treaty before the Rashef and the lesser spirit's that you will not attack us, and we will do the same for you.

(OOC: The Rashef Split LTP will cost 10. If you can pay that instead of the stat expansion it would work nicely. Maybe just bank it. I'm not sure what order all this has to happen in.

Still working out the magical treaty cost and benefits with the GM. We can finish that next turn.)

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards
Morale 11

*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show


We ultimately made peace, but we are still interested in hearing what you found while looking at our territory.



*Spoiler: Transparency Council-Public*
Show


Good day, we here at the transparency council have been hearing concerns about the ever expanding roster of siege golems. We understand and we hope by showing our golems we can alleviate some of the mystery and concern about them. They are for your protection. As a little game, we will write their name and you can guess what they do. Fun for the whole family. Remember kids, most golems are safe but never surprise one and always make sure you have the handlers permission to approach! 

*Spoiler: Mk2 V1.022*
Show


The original golem, Mk2 is an example of all that golems should be. Intelligent and self learning, it is capable of doing many actions on its own. Currently, its Artificial Intelligence (AI) is too expensive for common use but we hope to alleviate this problem in the coming months. If successful every home may one day have a golem guardian to protect it and serve your needs!




*Spoiler: Ever Evolving*
Show


A relatively specialized golem, it takes advantage of the instability in alchemical golem to change forms as needed switching from rust form to flesh form to flaming oil form. The form itself is massive and snake like. That's right, this golem is what ever it needs to be to protect you. As one of the first golems created it is often seen on the front lines when disaster strikes including the Kraken fight!




*Spoiler: Mimic*
Show


Mimic is perhaps one of the most human like golems in the Golden Guard arsenal. Taking the form of a 4 meter tall Amazonian woman in a dress of blades and swords for arms, exquisite detail has went into the creation of the golem and the joint work is truly magnificent in that it nearly perfectly mimics the movement range of a flexible human. It's near perfect grace, natural movements and quick reaction times make it seem like a massive step forward in golem intelligence. Sadly, this golem is even less replicable than MKII using a specialized golem trick but it is more than happy to shake hands with any passing children as long as its handler is present.





*Spoiler: Golem of Protection*
Show

 A golem based off the animated armors of old this massive beast is designed to hold its controller inside of it when in direct conflict acting as protection for them. Unique among golems it has a set of regular steel armor hidden inside of it to reduce the chance of accidentally triggering the gold to rust right next to the rider. It keeps your protectors perfectly safe while they work hard to keep you safe! Don't be afraid to approach just make sure the driver is aware when doing so!




*Spoiler: Dead Man Walking*
Show


A strange Golem that is essentially just a ball. When it hits something hard enough it's outer shell breaks vials which causes the gold to explode into shrapnel revealing a creature that looks somewhat like a tortoise missing its head. From the hole where it's head would be it launches explosives with deadly force. This golem is designed to take out hostile fortresses with ease! We ask that no one approaches it though it is rarely seen as it is kept from civilian populations.




*Spoiler: Minute Man*
Show


 A golem specialized purely in speed inspired while we helped the Legion with the creation of the militia system. A shape reminiscent of a cheetah with spikes covering the head. It picks up quickly to ram itself into its enemies often going straight through any obstacle in its way. Many of you may remember this golem from its work saving those immediately after the Shaitan raids, its massive ramming speeds saved more than one life when it got to a person just in time or demolished a wall for a quicker rescue. You can have pictures painted with it every Sunday if you live nearby!



*Spoiler: Overcharged*
Show



A many handed crab like golem created early in the 20th legion project! Initial tests focused on a golem designed to control energy rather than just purely resist it resulting in this unique specialized golem that seems to magically create fire, cold and electricity. This is not actually magic despite how impressive it seems! During its free time when it isn't bringing down enemies, it does light shows for adoring crowds!




*Spoiler: Micro Controller*
Show


An experiment is diversified control this cat like golem clocks in at a tiny 1 foot with no means to directly attack, large amounts of defenses and a high speed. The real power of it though comes from the various minor golems it has under its control. Through this method tacticians can control small battlefields of golems from a relatively safe location easily. It used to control many of the minor guards around the city but unfortunately is currently lost! If found please contact us for a reward.




*Spoiler: Grand Builder*
Show


Grand Builder: A golem reminiscent of the Hundred Handed One, this golem specializes in construction of large scale projects. Each hand works on shaping whatever it gets its hands on creating fortifications from raw material in almost no time flat! Many homes were built by this golem and it is entirely possible you have been a building it has personally created!




*Spoiler: Grand Repairman*
Show


A large slim golden figure. If seen do not approach. If no handler is present, back away slowly with out showing any form of weakness or damaging anything. If you are visibly hurt or show weakness, flee. Flee and pray that it does not catch you for if it does you will wish you were dead but not even death will save you for it will not let you die. Rewards for information on whoever created this monstrosity. Not safe for children even if handler is present! Only ever deployed in areas of extreme destruction after they are cleared of civilian population. If your furniture or building is used and has streaks of gold, it was probably repaired by this helpful fellow!




*Spoiler: Grand Destroyer*
Show


A golem reminiscent of a mix between a turtle and a catapult. Based off Deadman Walking, this golem produces explosives from it's back which get rolled down onto its tail before getting launched long distances. Like Deadman Walking, this golem does not get deployed near civilian areas. Unlike Deadman Walking, look to the handler you might just be able to approach!




*Spoiler: Untold Numbers*
Show


Actually a series of golems this specialized form of self multiplying and growing golem consumes mass to make themself stronger. Once it becomes large enough, it will split itself in two to create 2 brand new golems. That's right your protectors are now getting stronger with every criminal defeated! All shall be protected if Untold Numbers has a say.



*Spoiler: Gladiator*
Show

An odd golem designed to look somewhat like a lion, it is one of the less lethal golems created. It's roar shakes windows and pierces ear drums leaving the target disoriented. Then it launches the net at the target entrapping it. Finally both it's bite and claws inject a type of alchemical gold keyed to solidify on touching blood. The result is catching the perpetrator alive in cases where guilt is not guaranteed! Completely safe to approach, it joins Minute Man for paintings every Sunday!



That is everyone! We hope this guide to our golems relieved some stress and showed to you the safety and prosperity golems can bring. Remember, seeing is ok but always ask handler permission before approaching!

----------


## Feathersnow

It was a strange month.  No one ever got the bottom of the false rumors that Hemminghock was attempting to sack the City of Daffodils, but, without the scurrilous tip, the Witch-Doctors never would have been prepared to evacuate or defend when the Golden Guard attacked.

And the sudden new alignment to The Golden Guard was equally unexpected.   Even the Baron knew his play for power had failed, though, and these strangers from across town actively wanted their support.

And the evangelism efforts had not brought the reprisals feared by naysayers!  The ways if Voodoun and the alliance with The Hedge-Keeper seemed to be integrated seamlessly into the city's makeup.

*Spoiler:  End of Turn*
Show



6 Mil
10 Econ 
4 Esp
4 Art
9 Inv 
11 Mor

*Spoiler:  Midturn*
Show



6 Inv spent

14 econ spent

6 Mor spent 

1 mil spent

4 ESP spent

1 Art spent 

The Page, the Baron and The Trickster used


Midturn events-

Duel arranged with a representative of the Golden Guard.


Trades!  
Dalnit the Hunter's Blessing is traded to the Gudites. 5 morale is gifted them, as well.

_Our friends need all the help they can get_

Actions-  

We accept a position as vassals of The Golden Guard, spending 3 Artifice and one 2 inv to cement this bond!  This includes the actions of The Lady.

1 Inv is spent to put The Page over the top for leveling.


The Knight enters into a duel with a Golem, equipped with the Hunter's Spear and the Phoenix Seed.


A professional duelist, Nasha Beauregard, begins channeling The Rake, a mil VIP (5 mil spent)

The Cenobite put 4 Art towards building Defenses in the City of Daffodils. 


VIPs

The Trickster (morale) level 2
 11/20 (no stats spent) -> (13/20)

The Baron (econ)
  (Level 4) 0/40-> 4/40

The Lady (inv) level 1-
 9/10(5 misc)->  level 2 0/20

The Page (mor) level 1
4/10 (no stats spent) 5 bonus xp, 1 Inv spent->  level 2!

The Knight (Mil) Level 1
(Special?, 1 Mil spent)-> level 2 (2/20)

The Rake (mil) level 1 0/10

The Cenobite (art) 1/10

----------


## Eldan

*Turn 9: Resistance
*
Change crept, slowly and imperceptibly over the city for months, as moss on walls and eels in water on one side of the city, and as walls of gold and chrome, pipes and gears and glorious fountains on the other. But now, as the golden towers soar and spread, the city metastasizes. The veil swells like rotting meat, like a blister, and then bursts. Among the Everstorm raging among the corrals, the Fuxi sorceries in their palaces, the center of the old city where the Gudites are digging after the deepest and oldest magics of Ardakand, it tears. What spills forth is the thousandfold flesh. In folds and ropes and tentacles it creeps outward like a red wave and what it touches, it remakes. Towers stand like broken teeth, empty warehouses like lungs waiting to take their first breath.  Windows weep milky fluids that run down the streets and the moisture quickens the spores, blooming into carmine fronds and mossy carpet. But even as marble becomes shell and stone becomes bone, more than just the substance of the western city changes. Space stretches weirdly in the city, and depending on how the light of the sun falls, an alley might seem a wide street, might seem ten feet long or a mile. 
And that is not the last. On the first day of the month, everyone dreams, dreams of the omen. The bottomless ocean, at night, that flows to unimaginably distant shores, under benevolent stars, that connects all things. A time of deep mysteries, but also a time where people come together, and create something new. 



And in our dreams, it whispered to us, at first, and then it spoke. It had our voices. It was all of us. It asked questions, and it answered them, and it knew all that we knew. The city, it had awoken. 

Event mechanics:

*Spoiler*
Show


Amidst all the strange magics, the curses, the attention of the gods and the semi-living city improvement projects of the Gardeners and the Guard, the city has come alive. A genius loci now resides in its streets, made up of the minds of all its inhabitants. A vast mindscape, connecting all minds in the city. 

Each faction may decide (at midturn) whether to join the minds of their inhabitants to the genius loci freely, or ward them against it, remain cut off. 

Those who let their citizens freely explore the genius loci begin to gain hear and see bits and pieces of what is going on in the heads of everyone else joined to this strange network. They gain a point of infiltration on a random other faction joined to the genius loci, one random point of infiltration on _any_ faction and once per turn, may send a personal message to one other faction also in network, without having to invest a VIP. 

Those who choose to harden their citizens minds against the strange presence gain +2 bonus on their passive defense due to both the general feeling of paranoia and also their new acumen in defensive magics. They also see the city more fully for what it is, fully awake to how it changes and stretches and how strange space has become, even learn to use it. Portals cost half for them, this turn, and they may pay for portals using espionage or artifice instead of invocation, walking not through the spirit world, but the strange half-real alleyways that open in the city. 

Depending on how many factions join, the genius loci may grow in power and awareness and provide other benefits in later turns.



The city has also, once again, spoken out against the lawless and the secretive. The last remains of the criminal elements that started as the Carnival and then became the Vulpines has been eradicated. The Hippos elite warrior cadres have stormed the Wolfshead, taken control of the last bit of land not held by the great power blocs, though rumours persist that when they arrived, most of the Vulpines had already been quietly wiped out, their hideouts emptied, their agents abducted. 

If there is one faction around whom all the excitement of this autumn seems to center, it is the Witch Doctors. Even after they have almost entirely retreated out of the city and into the Daffodils, they are being pursued by interest groups larger than them. 

On the ongoing construction site where one day, the great arena will stand on the ruins of the Pantheon, another duel takes place. No unnamed Vulpine jackal, this time, but the mighty Mark II. The eldest of the golems, the prototype for all of them, a six legged, resplendent golden giant, holding a sword a poison-dripping leviathan fang, liquid dripping from its joints and changing the gold to vicious, jagged rusty iron and back, as its skin ripples over golden entrails. Opposite it, reaching not even to the hip, is a man, unarmored, holding only a spear and a dagger, under burning blue body paint, in intricate ward designs. The knight, mightiest of the warrior spirits, once again secure in his vessel. Witnesses say he was blindingly fast, as he circled his opponent, always out of reach of the poison fang, the crushing feet, until with a mere dagger, he found a gap in the armor and forced the golem to surrender.
Despite the powerful showing, and the resentment remaining from the Golden Guards attack, the treaty the two factions sign is very clear: the Witch Doctors are vassals of the Guard, now, to serve them in exchange for protection.
And yet, even as the Witch Doctors luminaries sign the treaty, war is in the air. During the duel and the signing, the veil once again splits open, this time over the heart of the City of Daffodils, disgorging golden warmachines, the line infantry and harpy gunslingers. Once again, the Witch Doctors fight bravely, taking more than a few of the enemy with them as they move their civilians to safety, but the combined forces of the Guard and the Hemminghock Corporation crush any resistance.
And then, just as the Guard colossi begin to reshape the citys towers, things go wrong. Something snaps in the minds of the harpies, and deep in the control programs of the golems. No fortifications or elegant and wondrous golden city are built, no streets efficiently conquered. What follows is a massacre that, though it does not rival the Shaitan, is all the more shocking for coming from the civilized forces of Ardakand. The cheerful yellow and orange buildings, so far untouched by war, are set ablaze, as shrieking winged terrors tear through the alleyways, tearing civilians apart and golems smash the foundations of the central tower as topples falls, burning, into the canals. The bloodbath goes on for three days and three nights, before some sanity returns to the berserkers. 



*Favour of the Gods:*
Gudite Warcamp: 18
Heron and Hippo: 14
Clan Fuxi: 12
Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh: 12
Legio Cerberus: 11
Hemminghock: 10
Golden Guard: 3
Witch Doctors: 0

----------


## Writtensanity

Hemminghock: A Family Company 

Mercantile. Inhuman. Barbarian. 

Mor 15

There's an old addage from the cynical that there are only seven stories out there in the West, and half of 'em are just the same, but wasn't that the case everywhere? The lone gunslinger was the demigod of the land of rolling fields and saloons. The marshall was the knight in shining armor trading longsword for pistol. Everywhere had myths and those myths got printed as soon as someone figured out enough changed to call them original. 

It was just curious to see a myth walking. 

The Wanderer came out of the Ghost Quarter in the middle of the night, rolling across the streets first rolling across the cobblestones as a tumbleweed, and then stitching itself together from cigar smoke and midnight fog. People reported it first. They'd seen a woman dragging something that looked like a body. They'd seen a young boy leading a dying horse to water. They'd seen a man with a gun looking like he hated what he was gonna have to do. 

There weren't many people who saw the spirit walk through the door of the main Hemminghock office, but there were many who saw them leave. 

The Wanderer crossed the Bridge away from the Ghost Quarter towards Heron and Hippo, and as is crossed the bridge people saw it again, a woman in a hood with sharp eyes and a dream, and then the unmistakable form of the Hippo when they were still young and gathering fame. 

It wasn't clear how Hemminghock had done it, but Hemminghock had summoned an idea. The Wanderer, a walking myth seemed to somehow be on payroll. 



*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo: MOR 15*
Show



The Wanderer arrives, but doesn't speak at first, instead handing a letter from the head office first. 

_"Pardon our lack of partnership in the past months. We found the returns on investment for such monumental excavations of the spirit realm underwhelming when Hemminghock guards came back no wiser for the experience. 

Meet the Wanderer, not that chatty a fellow but I assume the Hippo does enough talkin' for both of ya. We'd love to send them and a significant investment into the spirit realm with your talented guidance. 

Now, they'll be your point of contact this month, because I have a ****storm to figure out. 

Cecelia,"_

Once it's clear that the letter has been read the Wanderer takes a more solid form for a moment, though they seem to still be somewhat made of smoke, and tips their hat. 

"Howdy."




*Spoiler: To Heron and Hippo + The Legion: 15*
Show



Well this should be interestin' 

Sorry for the hot water around all of this, Partners. Thought we were goin' after the Golden Guard's target practice, not their new vassal. Should be able to clear things up, we've been business partners for a long time. 

What do y'all think about the mind of the city? Personally I'd call it a dumb idea, but I've always been partial to keepin' my cards hidden until the dealers dropped the fifth street. 

Figure the three of us make for a significant portion of the buy-in within the city. If all of us are in we might be able to make somethin' great happen with it, if all of us are out, ain't nothin' great gonna happen. That simple. 

By the way, same offer is on the table as last month. If you need things moved around resource wise we can build and or trade resources to oblige and ensure everything works out well between our little crew.  



*Spoiler: To the Golden Guard: MOR 15*
Show



Well ain't that awkward timin' and I think we'd both like to know what the blazes the Witch Doctors had goin' on that drove my ladies insane and threw your bots off the wire. Hope we can toss all this water under the bridge considerin' last we'd heard y'all were still at war with the Witch Doctors. Didn't know y'all had reached terms, let alone terms that made them sworn to ya. 

Now, we're apologizin' to you, not them, because frankly their opinion on us attackin' them is gonna be pretty clear and they can take an adorable swing at us if they want, we all need to appease the Gods. Which is the entire reason we stepped into the Bottled City in the first place. 

Let bad timin' stay in the past and continue business as usual? Or are we at the point of talkin' terms to avoid blowin' up half this damn city. 

If it's business as usual, we're still hiring (promise not the send them the Witch Doctors way again if y'all don't want us to) we are also offerin' the same deal as last time, 1:1 resource adjustment endorsed by yours truly. 




*Spoiler: To the Witch Doctors: MOR 15*
Show



The blood and rubble from the massacre is cleared away shockingly quickly, and though there seems to be buzz about the magic that seemed in during the invasion of the bottled city, no Hemminghock messengers attempt to contact the Witch Doctors.




*Spoiler: To the Gardeners: MOR 15*
Show



I assume we're both in the same business as last month? Y'all lookin' to adjust anythin? Seems from the fact that we both keep offerin' it that it's profitable for both of us. 




*Spoiler: To the Gudites; MOR 15*
Show



Hope y'all found the distillery tools we sent over good for morale. Strong drinks at the end of a day's fighting are a good motivator. 

In business, 1: We're offering the same offer as last month, just might be hard to swing Morale considerin' it's more expensive than the rest, but we did do it for ya as a friend last time. 

2: We're in talks with the Golden Guard right now about the whole debacle with the Witch Doctors, depending on their answer we might be lookin' to both hire and partner with the only other people who've been in a good scrap outside this broken empire. Nothin' yet, but expect that message. 




*Spoiler: To Clan Fuxi: MOR 15*
Show



If y'all wanna go together on a portal we've got the same offer for ya as last month, understand you didn't need it then, but if anything needs adjustin' we're here and happy to help. 

Heck we're also just in a shoppin' mood most of the time, and we haven't seen many of your wares around the city.

----------


## Feathersnow

The attitude among the Witch-Doctor leadership is shock.  Not only that the attack occurred, not only the quarter it came from, but that they were attacked through the Veil without advance warning.  Though the weakest of the powers in the material world and not the strongest on the other side, the Veil itself was their domain, and they had been confident in their knowledge of it.

When a Hemminghock emissary appears under flag of parley, she is let in to attempt to explain.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Public - Delving Services*
Show


Ardakan, once more I offer to guide your brave explorers into the spirit world. Together we can uncover mystical secrets and ancient artifacts thought lost to the ages. Work with me to venture into the depths of the spirit realm and I will guarantee the safety of your invokers.


*Spoiler: Gardeners - Morale 12*
Show

Greetings Friends,

Do you wish to open the tradegate this month or explore the underworld? Also would you be willing to provide me some information on the workings of the other players in this game of cities.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead


*Spoiler: The Gudite Warcamp (Morale 12)*
Show

Returning to our previous discussion. We are willing to sign the pact this month. Though we would again ask if you would be willing to form a full alliance with us instead.



*Spoiler: Hemminghock (Morale 12)*
Show

Minoo reads the letter and rolls her eyes, "I did say that they would need to send someone of mystical significance. The spirits do not grant their blessing to those who are not destined to leave their imprint on the world. Still you are more than welcome to join us this month."

"I assume they already told you of our last agreement. With the finds to be split proportionally to our respective investments. If you wish for a full share in the rewards of hard earned experience you should also send guards to help protect our expedition. (1 mil per 5 inv)."


*Spoiler: Hemminghock and the Legion (Morale 12)*
Show

We are inclined to ward ourselves against this spirit. The benefit of doing so are quite useful. However we do note that our own mail is unsecure. So have the ability to transmit messages securely through a shared dream realm is somewhat enticing.

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 
It was a season for wolves, and they arrived in their hundreds and thousands. Mercenaries and sellswords and doomed peasant boys who thought they might be either streaming through the Peacock Gate at every hour. 

Some  the great companies, with their contacts and pedigrees  assuredly had contracts waiting for them as they arrived. Others were enticed by Legionary recruiters as they walked through the Outworks, or were were lost within the Merchants Isle and only emerged when theyd spent everything but the shirt on their back. 

But for the great desperate mass of them  those with little but their shirt to begin with, come hoping to trade in death for a chance at fortune  the path was clear, posters and criers in every plaza pointing them way across the Merchants Isle to a great fairground in the Red District, dozens of tents and stalls set on rich and bloody earth, surrounding a grand and glowing greenhouse, where only the most purified and alien Gardeners might enter to commune with arboreal divinity within. 

It was an alien and monstrous carnival, where bards and scholars explained the shape of warfare in the city, and recruiters from East and West offered work to anyone whod bleed for them, without any care for strength or skill. 

No one had much need of either, after the red-robed acolytes had led them into one of the tents, impatiently waiting for them to adjust to the stench of offal and rot and providing a rough but thorough diagnosis of all their failings as a soldier  and offered solutions to every one. 

Lotions to leave their skin hard as tempered steel. Tonics to give them the senses of a wolf and the muscles of a bear. Grafted claws and fangs more frightful than any natural beast. Redundant organs and venomous stings and reaching, prehensile blood. All given freely, a perk and price of employment. 

The recruiters left happily each night, leading monsters bought for the price of green recruits. 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Public*
Show



Glory is upon us, for the City Lives! Every sacrifice is redeemed, every failure forgiven, for we  all of us, from the meanest beggar to the grandest prince  have become something beyond ourselves. Our eyes have at last begun to open! 

Do not cast aside this chance! Do not maim yourself with salt and iron, or cut away all within you that truly Lives! 

If you care not for Life or legacy, then I offer riches. Accept this chance, and we offer legions, cadres, laboratories  [if you join the Genius Locus, offering 5 points of permanent mil/esp/art in any combination for 10 points of temp eco]  




*Spoiler: Gudites, Clan Fuxi*
Show



My fellow architects, we have torn this broken world asunder and remade it into some more. The mortar of the Living City is alloyed with you blood and sweat, its paths and towers woven through the hedge by your might and genius.

Congratulations, for before us is a Masterwork. I hope it reached all your expectations. It would be remake the world again.

This new world must be defended, and I hope that might be left in your capable hands. But, an offer  for the last months we offered sanctuary to the Verminfathers brood, and in turn they have told us all they see. With the enlightenment offered by our Living City, a great deal of knowledge is available. If you covet some secret of another prince, offer fair compensation and it can be yours. 



*Spoiler: Gudites*
Show



Friend Leviathan!

Glad that promise of mutual defence was not needed. Can hope harpies are busy with golems, now, but probably be wary still  invaded witch doctors one month after they had made portal to them, after all. 

Would still appreciate introduction with Kudzu, of course, and if you are not attacked until end of month can help you much more than before, now. 

Speaking of  will you be needing soldiers this month? The Psycopomps casket is full of ghosts, at least [11 temp mil] worth, probably definitely more, but only good for taking and killing. Can point them at whoever you like for fair payment? 



*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show



Morale would be ideal, frankly. Failing that, we would happily take any military, artifice or invocation. 

We would be more than happy to provide anything except economy in exchange. 

Beyond that, a question and an offer 
 are you now at war with the Golden Guard? None of our business either way, but it might effect some trading offers we extend.

- between a God we have formed a pact with and the fruits of the Living City, come midturn we can have 3 points of infiltration on any faction we desire to. Not much practical for us besides indulging our curiosity, but if theres anything you want to know about someone, perhaps a deal could be arranged? 



*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



Friend Hippo!

I hope army you were delivered lives up to expectations? Though am also hoping you are not needing them too soon  are you warring with golems now? 

Anyways, more importantly  is month to march through Tradegate, yes? My cousins can provide [9 Mil] for it, but you are expert on how many would make for safe expedition. 

If is more than needed, can maybe buy share of spirit world expedition to, if you are doing one? Could maybe have Artifice to buy in, if you would be accepting it? 

As for other thing  what are you looking to know? You are very good friend, so can offer very good rate  just pay you a little bit less for share of expedition depending on how much you want to know, maybe?

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Gardeners, Morale 10*
Show


Dear Gardeners,  
We intend to join ourselves to the Genius, and are interested in your offer. Sadly, war is on our doorstep, and we must purchase the ability to defend ourselves now our primary Humfor has been desecrated. Please anticipate our payment in good order.
-The Baron, scribed by His Vessel, Antoine duLac

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 12)*
Show

That should be more than enough. Considerably more even as we plan to send young Zemol to assist you as well as opening the tradegate portal itself. You should only need to send (6 mil) as our diviners do not forsee any great dangers on the other side of the trade gate.

We are planning an expedition with the Hemminghock family. So you are more than welcome to send your people along that as well. We would be happy to accept your artisans as well. We have some projects they could work on.

As for what we wish to know it is simple. Clan Fuxi and the Gudite warcamp are not exactly enemies, but not exactly friends to us. We know that you are friends with them as well, so we won't ask for their own secrets, but we would ask if you can check if they are planning any hostility against us and the Legion. (Banked attacks). We are willing to negotiate on the price.

Also as for your offer for joining the Genius Loci. We are considering it, but sadly we do not have the coin to take up your offer. Perhaps we could make it part of our other deals.

Minoo, Advocate of the Dead

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Witch Doctors*
Show



Then you shall have a harvest of guardian-beasts and champions. A path shall be made to your sanctuaries in the next week for their delivery. 




*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



[OOC: So, it will be 4 points of infiltration to check if either Fuxi or Gudites have banked attacks on either you or legion (note, won't give details on how big the banked attack is, just its existence. Details cost 1 infil point extra per possible attack being checked)

My basic offer is count each point of infiltration spent as one stat point's value in terms of buying a stake in delving. So I'd spend the 4 infil and give you the results, and then send you 8 stat points (if the tradegate only needs 6 mil, then 3 mil and 5 art, maybe?). 

Depending on what's found out I'd ask for a certain degree of discretion on your sources if you're going to be yelling about it, also. 

Seem agreeable?]

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*The Heron & Hippo
Otherwordly, Martial, Mercenary, Noble*

*Spoiler: Gardeners (Morale 12)*
Show


Sounds good. Except to clarify the Trade gate needs 2 Inv and 10 Mil total. I'll pay the Inv cost and I'm sending one of my mil VIPs for 4 mil. I was expecting you to send the other 6, then whatever you want to add for a share of the delving. I'll count the Infiltration cost towards your share as well. So another 8 if you want to lock in a god.

As for discretion. Well I wasn't planning to shout it out over the city, but the Gudites read my mail last turn, and my morale hasn't gone up. So I expect they'll know about this transaction regardless.

----------


## St. Justicar

*Spoiler: H&H, Morale 13*
Show



Sounds good to me, consider it done.

----------


## ArcaneStomper

*Spoiler: Midturn (GM)*
Show

Sending Minoo, the Pontifex, and whatever the Legion, Gardeners, and Hemminghock send delving.
Send 3 Mil as protection.

Spend 2 inv to open the trade gate. Send Zemol with the Gardener expedition through it.

1 eco for Lagamal's pact
1 eco 1 mor for Kives pact
1 eco 1 mor 1 art for Aq Bar's pact
1 eco 1 mil for Barshamin's pact
1 eco 1 mor for Illuyanka's pact to invoke her ambush ability.
Paid for Rashef's pact through the LTP

----------


## GameOfChampions

*Clan Fuxi of the White Snake
Mor 13
Rep: Spiritual, Otherworldly, Ambitious*


*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show

Tamachi (Tier 3 Imv) and Borte (Tier 3 Inv) go adventure to the Spirit World. 

Gain 2 random stats.

Pay 1 Mor/1 Inv to god

Portal from 49 to 1

Do not join the Loci

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  Midturn*
Show



6 Mil (1 spent)
10 Econ 
4 Esp
4 Art
9 Inv (6 spent)
10 Mor (1 spent)

VIPs

The Trickster (morale) level 2 (13/20)

The Baron (econ) Level 4  4/40

The Lady (inv)  level 2 0/20

The Page (mor) level 2 0/20

The Knight (Mil) Level 1
(Special?, 1 Mil spent)-> level 2 (2/20)

The Rake (mil) level 1 0/10

The Cenobite (art) 1/10

The Blood Scribe(inv 2) 2


Trade and tribute-

The Blood scribe and 2 additional Inv gift a portal to the Golden Guards as tribute

1 morale and 1 mil are tributed to Aei Zan 

A portal is made to the Gardeners to trade 10 temp econ for 5 perm mil


Other-

The Baron Econ (4), The Page mor (2), The Trickster Mor (2),  and The Lady inv (2) (total effectiveness 22 after the tax for The Hedge-Keeper)  go delving!

The Hedge-Keeper is asked to hold back any delving rewards for House Hemminghock

The Witch-Doctors Join to the Genius Loci.

----------


## neriractor

*Gudite Warcamp*

*Spoiler: Midturn Gm only*
Show

Crow is sad for I forgot to ask the witch doctors to let me go and I'm not about to spend 5 esp on it.

Sending 5 inv, the shaman's bells (+1 inv) and Solyom, Leviatan (lvl 3 Inv): 12 inv to clear 10 floors

reminder I have the dragons.

God payment (4 victory from last turn):
Chouvrian, Kindly Father Death-Paid in victory
Crow Caw, Caw-Paid in victory
Eldest earth-Paying, Gudites are lethargic
Suroch the Devourer-Paid in victory.
Manat, the Immaculate queen-Paid in victory.
Dalnit, Lord of Hunters-1 mil joins the hunt.
Rashef (Partial, shared with Arcane)-Gonna pay in stat damage dealt.

Vying 2 mor for the portal opener, just in case people forgot he exists or sent the bare minimum.

----------


## Hamste

Golden Guards Morale 11

*Spoiler: Hemminghock*
Show


Obviously, we can't just let aggression against our vassal go. After all, even if we were still at war that would have been our land. Therefore, we suggest the simple answer. You struck them last month and so we shall strike you this month. If you do not attack either of our territory then the fight ends there. If you do, we shall fight an extra month. What is more, you may buy our pacifism this month only. Each [t econ/art] will result in us removing an equal amount of military in invasions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


So basically they are going to do a war where the length of the war is completely your decision.

Also while they won't sell mil to you this turn they are willing to shoot their own army in the knees if you properly pay them off.





*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show



Using the portal that the Witch Doctors pay in tribute to connect 24 to A. 

5 Invocation goes into finding the missing military making it up to 6 searching so far.

Hundred Handed one is currently in a contract dispute and I am assuming godly attorny at law is gone from no war (if still around will pay their retainer)

Offers 2 morale worth of criminals as test subjects to the bloodmage in an attempt to entice him to work for them.

The Golden Guards join the Genius Loci

----------


## St. Justicar

*Spoiler: Midturn, GM Only*
Show



*Pacts*

1 Esp, 1 Art to keep the Mothergreen up to date
1 Mor 1 Eco to make the Garden a sanctuary and land of plenty for all the Verminfather's children 
1 Mor 1 Eco to ensure shrines and offerings are left for the Scrounger Gravedigger at major crossroads, and he artificial beaches where the Alabastar Mercy deposits those it saves. (7 Mil in Casket, as of last turn) 
Swearing an oath to the Primordial Serpent Kudzu that with its blessing the land shall grow rich and plentiful 

*Trades and Portals*

1 Inv, 1 Art to create 1-use portal to Witch Doctors for trade (assuming it's just a 2-cost portal given the lack of distance, anyway)

If and only if the Mil VIP ability counts for the Tradegate in conjunction with Heron and Hippo (also, if it matters for blowback purposes, the gate is being opened in their territory), sending Cousin Rao (Tier 2 Mil) and 2 temp Mil from the Alabaster Mercy - hundreds of thousands of the Verminfather's blessed children, grown and mutated as they feasted on the meat pulled from the canals. 

Sending 3 Tempt Mil, 5 Temp Art to Heron and Hippo in exchange for share of delving 

*Spy Games* 

Spend 2 Infiltration on the Gudite Warcamp to discover if they have banked attacks on Legio Cerberus or Heron and Hippo
Spend 2 Infiltration on Clan Fuxi to discover if they have banked attacks on Legio Cerberus or Heron and Hippo
Spend 1 Infiltration on the Hemminghock Family Company to discover if they have a banked attack on me 

*Joining the Genius Locus*

----------


## Writtensanity

*Spoiler: Midturn*
Show


Pay all pacts: 

3 Eco for Andvari
1 Mil 2 ECO for Urubeshi
4 MOR for Crocodile

Sending 15 INV, + the Wanderer (INV VIP 2) + the Found (INV VIP 1) and 4 MIL to Heron and Hippo to join them on their Delve. 

Sending 4 ART as well to break the barriers and make it a total of 20 floors

----------


## neriractor

Gudite Warcamp



Gudite orders, gatherings Cults and cells, part 1.
*Ases Dread Knights:*

Organization: decentralized warrior order.
Associated: Ase-patron, Chouvrain-antagonical (detached).

As Chouvrains doctrine holds dear the storming of the afterlife a minority of Gudites believes the god of those mountainous provinces to provide a threat to their own dead goddess, Ase.

Instead of killing the followers of Chouvrain as radicals are wont to do (extremely counterproductive, for that would give them greater access to mother Ase), the Dreadknights (who initially called Chouvrain as such, but the name stuck for them) started volunteering for dangerous missions and frontal charges, seeking a quick but honorable dead after which their weapons would be burned next to them so as to help them fight against Ase.

The abundance of Gudite victory and reluctance to human wave tactics has made the Dreadknights a very inefficient unit for their main goal, as the heavily armored (for they may only be burned with weapons they carry) soldiers with the regalia of Ase on their shields are, as a general rule, dangerous veterans who the enemy would think suicidal to kill.

The dreadknights are, despite their small numbers, the premier cavalry unit of the Gudites, as the Gardeners and breeders give them defective creatures in the hope that they too find a quick death, dreadknights can often be seen gently reassuring their pained steeds that it will all soon end.

*The twin wings:
*
Organization: scholarly order.

Associated: Crow-Patron (coincidental).

Under the grand university of Ardakand a sprawling set of tunnels and drained under-caverns has been formed through hard labor and geomantic principles amongstthis sit two separate, opposite wings filled with ancient artifacts and copies of the upper library.

The wings are hard to reach by design, war can too easily reach the library, while the two wings are hidden under magical artifice, riddles, tests and the need for new knowledge, safeguarded with routine changes and targeted amnesia, the twin wings are thus only accessible to the greatest minds that visit the library, and thanks to a bit of internal selection for who might get caught up in such a search, the eccentric followers of crow tend to visit them more often, with the most secretive of their meetings held within.

*Esteemed guild of applied biology:
*
Organization: Artist association, For profit company.

Associated: Secular.

The esteemed guild of applied biology grew from early alchemical orders raised within the library who quickly saw the opportunity to market their abilities, with the tacit approval of the Gardeners (or at least no open opposition), the guild has spent the last few months developing a craft in the way that people who named themselves steemed before they are such often do.

With a couple scandals and a blanket ban on the use of library laboratories, the guild was set to disband, many lacking the proper accommodations and funding, but as an increase in Gardener provided flesh graft and creatures, the Esteemed guild managed to scrape by and slowly thrive, acting as doctors and handlers for the sturdy new Gardener creatures, boatmen for the living barges and eventually applying or attending minor improvements upon humans to the point that all warbands employ a member either as support and intermediary for the acolytes or, in the case of the least prominent warbands, as their primary beast handler. 

*Geomancers coven:
*
Organization: decentralized scholarly order.

Associated: Secular, Chthonic deities- minor adherence.

The scions of Jahangir, The Grand Geomancer, and Delilah, the Geomancers coven are in general only interested with the study of their craft, basing themselves in the library, as most of the members live there. The only prerequisite to joining is an interest in the craft and the willingness to seek others for improvement.

The order doesnt have any particular requirements or rules they are beholden to, but as a general rule they are adhered to the Gudite cause, what with the control exerted over them by the librarys location and their most esteemed members own adherence.

*Passable powders charter:
*
Organization: For profit company.

Associated: Secular.

The Gudite answer to a possible Hemminghock monopoly, the Passable Powders charter underwent, as a treat, the regulatory oversights of the empire that no one has the power and drive to police, enlisting themselves as a commonly held company and organization, with their industry dotting Charkrand and most recently the Marble ward with the long steaming fumes of progress, cleaned as much as possible by alchemical reagents and prized Gardener filters.

with the Alchemical mastery of Delilah Fairway behind it, the Passable Powders charter is renowned as the best source of gunpowder in Ardakand, if not in the empire, their cannons are also excellent, though rifles and handguns are said to be model mules to the stallions of independent artists and the Hemminghock. This is by design, as far as the company head is concerned the guns serve her powder and not backwards, guns are thus manufactured sturdy and reliable, with the main concern on the ground being the ability to provide on mass for the internal Gudite market.

Mercenaries and prized retinues would often buy Gudite guns so they can buy powder (which is restricted to previous customers) and then use the powder on handcrafter or Heminghock weapons.

*Gentle Weavers:
*
Organization: Centralized agency.

Associated: Secular.

The gentle weavers are a result of Gudite recognition and following tampering with the weavers guild. The erstwhile mystics and fortune tellers have improved their craft of illusion and many of their new recruits exhibit martial techniques to allow for field operations. 

The influence of the gardeners is strong on them, and they trained delicate fleshgrafting far before grafting even became commonplace (much less popular) within Gudite circles and can hide their faces easily with it. In addition, their mastery over biological agents is second to no one but those who wont ever use them, or those gifted by the divine.

Fully within the control of a very particular warband, they are the boogeyman of pretenders within the Gudite fold.

*Church of the pantheon:
*
Organization: Centralized Religious order, political association.

Associated: The Pantheon (all gods).

Save for some outliers, the citys pantheon has had to make way for new gods and a new clergy, the church of the pantheon is the natural evolution of the church of the sky under this pressures, with a leadership of locals and Gudites making a monumental effort to keep it together and increase its reach while the spirit world remains plagued by the Shaitans influence.

By all accounts they have succeeded, and while internal structure allows for the followers of each god to hold their own influence as their god would, working together is politely encouraged and many churches were comfortable enough with the old system that a little red is not enough to drive them out.

*The bleeding back:
*
Organization: Warrior order.

Associated: Azagar, The Wounded- Patron.

Azagars most devout in the city are needles in a bronze red haystack.

Arming themselves with foreign steels which they find, The bleeding back are rangers and trackers, poachers and bounty hunters, they celebrate their god through quiet improvement and have taken to the task of guarding the roads, providing them with plenty of time to meditate, and a routing honing of their skills. Not to mention the leverage that control and knowledge of the countryside provides.

The Bleeding Backs influence outside of the city has steadily grown, and shrines to the wounded are not a rare sight in local villages, as members of the Patron, this growth is encouraged, if closely monitored by some particularly zealous followers of Gulldr.

The bleeding back is also encouraged by breeders and fleshgrafters, for their far ranging heroics while making use of their products tends to encourage acceptance faster than say, a passing warhost.

*Damus mourners:
*
Organization: Political association.

Associated: Damu-Patron (detached).

Peace is dead, hail. Many of the oracles and mystics within the city know that much, Damus mourners seek to enforce such peace as much as they can, until such a time as Damu can return

The association is granted nothing but a side eye from most Gudites, with two main exceptions: Rupert puts some of his weight behind them, making donations and placating those that find the constant pushes annoying. Some of the more bellicose warbands oppose them the way you would expect, usually because their people have proven particularly receptive, as a result the movement has been forced to use donations to train and equip volunteers for defensive purposes, less their number dwindle. 

*Candid Court: 
*
Organization: Centralized cabal, political association.

Associated: Manat the immaculate-Patron.

Time has changed the Marble Ward, war has come, it stayed and seeped into the earth, people no longer fight in Marble Ward, but war is still there.

The nobles who made their home within have seen death, and they cope as they can, with a large number of those striving to recover their peerage, and hold some control over a world where their entrenched roots were cut at the mercy of foreigners and commoners.

The Candid court routinely meet in the palaces of the marble ward, delighting in parties within the pristine structures (for their wealth is not fully gone) and when the evening is done and most are gone delighting on taking delight away from whatever victims they caught, and the promised return to power such activities could very well grant them, some with solemn reluctance, increasingly with enjoyment.

*Espionage defense: 23
Rep: Barbarian, Spiritual, Martial*

*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show

Greetings Heroes,

I'm afraid such a tying of fates is too much at this point, the city remains peaceful enough, further union may instead divide. 


*Spoiler: Hemminghock Family company*
Show

Very much appreciated. Hope you didn't find the priest's too overbearing, zealotry and power tend to come hand in hand on our brand.

1: we'll stay in touch after spirit delving.

2: A wise choice of partner that would be, though hopefully we don't need to go there.


*Spoiler: The witch doctors*
Show

Greetings spirit traders Your aid was greatly appreciated, as it appears the phoenix stone is not broken we will be expecting it returned unless you want to bargain for its use on another duel.

Let us know if you will seek retribution on those that attacked you, hopefully we can do something about that.


*Spoiler: Gardeners of the immortal Flesh*
Show

Greetings cousin!

You outdid yourselves, and rest assured that no devastation shall fall upon this new city we are making. What would be fair compensation for those secrets? if you don't mind me asking beforehand.

We may be in need of soldiers, but as usual I need to see to matters of the other before really negotiating in the material.

Destia's bounty,
Solyom, Leviatan.




*Spoiler: Clan Fuxi of the white snake*
Show

Greetings allies,

What are your thoughts for this month? and what of this new mental project of the Gardeners?

----------


## Eldan

*Midturn 9*



The city has awoken. Not just in the gardener's pulsating hive or the golden mirror slowly growing over the entire southern city. Its mind lives in the dreams of its inhabitants now. Its eyes are their eyes, when they stare into streets which don't exist. Its thoughts are whispers on the wind, and the dreams we all share, of the omens and the gods, of Ardakand's glorious future, when all is one. 

The following factions have joined the Genius Loci: the Golden Guard, the Witch Doctors, the Gardeners of the Immortal Flesh. The following factions still resist: Hemminghock, the Heron and the Hippo, the Legio Cerberus, Clan Fuxi and the Gudite Warcamps. 

The Secret Expedition (Heron and the Hippo, Gardeners) 

*Spoiler*
Show




As Zemol and Rao step through the ancient portal, accompanied by a legion of what the cousins call "Children of Mercy" and everyone else would call grotesque, fleshy monsters, the first thing they notice is the heat. It is like a baker's oven, sudden like a sledgehammer to the face, the light blinding. Once, the portal must have lead to a monumental gateway, but only a few tumbled blocks of stone remain in the sand of what must be a province of the furthest south. 
The sand in all directions is broken up by the remnants of ancient walls, towers and toppled statues, all burried a dozen feet deep in loose sand. Even a quick search, ending with Zemol climbing the highest remaining tower, quickly establishes that no one lives here, nor have they for many decades. What is, however, soon found, are treasures: when whoever lived here died or fled, they left their goods behind. In the wind shadow of the ancient walls are chests of gems and gold and crates of weapons, still fine and gleaming despite their age. 

_Sent 10 military. 1 danger would have been suffered, but was negated by the power of your gods. Zemol gains 2 bonus XP. Find 1 t.inv, 3 t.eco, 2 t.mil in burried treasures. Now that the portal is stable and the area secured, you can begin to systematically search the ancient city for more and greater treasures, which surely must still lie here. Further expeditions have a chance to find greater rewards. (You may invest any stat or VIP in searching the ancient city, searching it is similar to the spirit world exploration mechanic, but with different rewards and fewer dangers.)_ 


The Gardeners [13]
*Spoiler*
Show

Portal opened to the Witch Doctors. Traded 5 permanent military for 10 temporary economy. None of the faction investigated have banked any stats for attacks on those factions.


Shared Expedition: Hemminghock and the Heron, the Gardeners [12]

*Spoiler*
Show


It is an incredible concentration of power that breaks through into the spirit world this month. Minoo, perhaps the greatest mage to live in Ardakand for centuries, backed by the industrial power of Hemminghock magic, condensed magical power and ritual specialists, lead by the city's resurrected Pontifex, who by himself has decades of leading large congretations in shared rituals. Despite all the hedgekeeper's resistance, the veil tears. 

What lies on the other side is a labyrinth of stone, with stairs and corridors, nonsensically reaching around one another, in total darkness. The Heron's men would feel right at home in this kind of dungeon, if there were not the wyrms. Mere minutes after the expedition has formed up they come: shadowy black serpents, big enough to fill entire tunnels with their mouths, at first moving in the distance, then closing in, again and again. The Hemminghock gunners and the Heron's heroes run themselves ragged, guarding the shamans in their midst, as attack after attack comes, for days. These serpents don't even have the advantage of leaving teeth or blood or other rare essences behind, instead merely dissolving into shadow as they are slain. At least the labyrinth is filled with treasures to make up for the danger, including a heavily trapped and wardend room, containing a small box of intricately inlaid wood and ivory, containing some kind of complicated arcane machine of interlocking rings and dials. 
It takes three days until an exit from the labyrinth is found, and then, things get worse. The portal leads into absolute darkness. THere are only vague shapes in the gloom, shadows moving against darker shadows, wisps of light that flit about and then vanish again. If there is a ground, it is invisible. But there is a voice, whispering, word by word, sometimes hours apart. 
A thousand years, I have waited. To return to power, when we were free, godlike. To end the empire, with their laws and inquisitions and proper conduct, their rules. Rialta was good, for a while, an ocean away. Criminals and runaways and exiles. And then they came again, always at our heels, barely a century after. It was just umbrina then, the little shadow, a pitiful little spirit. No, we are destined for greater. And now, the time is here, our schemes paid off. Not one Emperor, but two half-emperors, each missing the full right to rule. And once again, mortals scheme and plot, and our power grows

The party keeps marching through the dark, as the voice continues to whisper, paranoid ramblings and grandiose promises, only broken up by the piercing shrieks of the wyrms, as they appear out of the darkness to find more victims. It is impossible to tell how long the journey takes, when suddenly, the vanguard stumbles, quite unexpectedly, into a warm summer night. 

It is quiet, nice, pleasant. A cynical person might think it suspicious. It is a warm night under clear skies, with the smell of roses and lilacs in the air. A heavy silver moon hangs low in the sky over a pond covered in blooming water lilies. From somewhere, there is quiet music. There are low tables, bearing dark wines and sweet fruit. 
Well then. The voice is self-assured and deep, seemingly coming from all directions. There is only a slight whiny undertone to the words. 
I dont normally put on the full song and dance number for mortals, you must understand. I dont do negotiations, I certainly dont hand out a menu for selections. But I am sick and tired of not getting what I deserve and you have at least put in the proper amount of effort to find me and sent some acceptable dignitiaries. You are going to put my name front and center as I deserve and in exchange I will give you one boon. My gifts are of course perfectly nice and peaceful, but Im sure a devious mortal like you can find a way to pervert their intention. Im counting on it. You will sign here.

 8 stat damage from dangers prevented by gods and military Gain: 20 bonus XP, 3 t.inv, 8 t.art, 9 t.eco, the Trickster's Mirror (+1 morale artefact), the Veilknife (+1 invocation artefact), the Otherworld Compass, pact offers from Arvisura, Moon's Daughter and the Nameless Shadow. 

Otherworld Compass
*Spoiler*
Show

This strange compass has three needles that seems to move in far more than the usual three dimensions, by turns indicating directions like "light", "evening", "sadness", "childhood" or "birds". It takes a great deal of study to understand its workings, but once one has mastered it, it is an indispensible tool of navigation in the spirit world. 

Each turn, the Compass negates one danger that would be suffered in the spirit world while exploring. It also reacts treasure and various magical essences: the wielder can choose 1 stat, making that stat to be much more likely than the others to be found as treasure. 


Arvisura, Moon's Daughter
*Spoiler*
Show



Offering: Arvishura, Goddess of Love, doesnt demand much. Just that you pay her more attention than everyone else. Her offering is that you must pay her more than anyone else. You must pay her at least as much as you pay any other god. It does not matter which stat. The pact will be public. Very public. Also there should be flowers. And poets. 

Blessing: Choose two VIPs, of any faction. They fall in love. No matter how unlikely it would seem, even if one of them is a previously nonsentient giant warmachine or a vengeful ghost. At midturn, you can change the two VIPs involved, but any VIP who was formerly chosen can not be chosen again.

Neither VIP can, for as long as you hold this pact, attack the others faction in any way. And if the two factions should attack each other, they each gain a penalty to their action equal to their VIPs level. 



The Nameless Shadow
*Spoiler*
Show




Offering: The shadow takes possession of weak-willed mortals, sometimes carrying out his plans, sometimes merely making them scheme against each other for no reason. This will cost you 2 morale per turn.

Blessing: The Shadow draws power from all the secrets of mankind, and all their small betrayals. At every end of turn, you gain a number of temporary stats equal to ¼ of all stats invested into secret actions or infiltrations this turn. Additionally, the shadows influence can turn your provinces into dark, twisted labyrinths, confusing attackers. You may calculate your passive defense against military invasions or stat attacks using military as morale plus ½ either invocation, military or espionage, whichever is higher, and you may add invocation and espionage to increase your passive defense as if it was morale. 







*Gudite Warcamp* [23]
*Spoiler*
Show

The dragons remain quiet, no portals are opened into your territory, or any neighboring areas. 

The bloodmage long considers the offers on the table, apparently there were several that were quite comparable. Finally comes to your side, saying that he thinks this assignment will be te most likely to allow him to really cut lose. 

***

It is an astrolabe, the expedition soon concludes. Awesome in its complexity, incomprehensible in size, there are rings within rings within rings, the largest dwarfing mountains, and the smallest the size of sand grains. All are moving, all are inscribed with tiny writing, in a script no one can read. The gears soon prove incredibly dangerous, as with a scream, one of the expedition's shamans is ripped off his feet and crushed between two moving mountains. Solyom himself only barely escapes a similar fate as the ground under his feet suddenly rotates away. Something else, too, lurks in the darkness beyond the gears: there are shadowy, serpentine shapes of enormous size that seem to circle the party, but never come quite close enough to be identified. 
As the expedition carefully makes their way to the center, the golden glow of the Astrolab gives way to darkness, safe for a single white star, too bright to look at.
A figure stands before it, perhaps slightly taller than a normal man, but not unbelievably so, with a golden headdress, the body beneath its cloak seemingly made up of layer upon layer of scrolls inscribed in more of the same sigils.
Mortal, it says, its voice weary, thin, dust-dry. I have allowed thee to find this place, so thou mayst understand, if such is in thy nature. This, it gestures to the light is where it all began. And thy kind are closing in on it every day, inexorably.
It turns around, fury burning in its eyes.
It must END. Mans thirst for knowledge exceedeth his understanding and will never be sated. You will not stop. You will prod and prod until they reach too far. Already you have found the foundation stones, and the Ar-Rashada, awoken the land and unleashed Illuyanka's brood on the world. You will touch the spark, and set creation ablaze. Mortal, I will give thee power, if you end them before it is too late.

You gain some understanding into the workings of the cosmos, though the knowledge quickly fades from your minds. Gain 2 t.inv, 3 t.art, 3 t.mil. Lose one point of inv. Solyom the Leviathan is injured, unless you want to pay a victory for that. 

*Spoiler*
Show





Offering: you must collect dangerous knowledge and destroy it in the name of the Keeper so it can never fall into the wrong hands. This costs 2 t.art per turn. 
Blessing: you gain a bonus on stat attacks made to destroy Art or Inv, but not to steal it. This bonus is equal to the number of Art or Inv based LTPs the faction has finished. Every turn, you gain an amount of t.mor equal to one half the amount of these stats you destroy. 






*The Witch Doctors*
*Spoiler*
Show

The only portals opened this turn are those used to trade with you. All trades go as planned, including 5 p.mil from the Gardeners, as they upgrade your soldiers with biological enhancements, making them incredibly strong and fast, even if some of it looks grotesque. 

***

What the exploring Loa find in the spirit world is a library. Not any library, of course, this is still the spirit world, where nothing is ever quite normal. It is a vast underground complex, level after level of shelves around a central shaft, a hundred feet or more in diameter, that seems to vanish into a primal darkness both above and below. 
Things are alive, in this darkness. There are serpentine shapes, made of pure shadow except for their gleaming teeth, that lurk in the shadows between the shelves. The might of the Loa, here on their home plane repels most of them, but after days of cataloguing books and guarding against the wyrms, one still manages to drag the Trickster off into the darkness and cause grievous harm, before the other Loa can fight back and save him. 

The trickster is injured and can not be used next turn. However, the ancient library is full of incredibly valuable knowledge. You gain 5 t.inv, 6 t.art and the Book of Portal Mastery. 

*Book of Portal Mastery*
*Spoiler*
Show

This ancient grimoire details incredibly powerful rituals and spells that allow the user to use portals to much greater effect than is normally possible.

Every turn, you may choose two of the following effects:

Defensive portals: confuse attackers by bending space, so their soldiers end up in the wrong places and lose their coordination. You may add 1/2 of your invocation to passive defence for the turn (max 5.)

Offensive portals: by creating many small portals instead of one big invasion portal, you can much more efficiently send your attacking troops around enemy defenses and even deploy single units at specified locations to flank your opponents. You lower enemy defence against one of your attacks by 1/2 your invocation (max 5.)

The shadow paths: your agents learn to spontaneously slip in and out of the spirit world, making them incredibly skilled at infiltration and almost impossible to track. You may use invocation as if it was espionage for infiltrations and stat attacks.





*Clan Fuxi:* 
*Spoiler*
Show


The heart produces treasures this turn, a burst of fine, black pearls that are incredibly valuable. Gain +2 t.eco. 

The spirit world is a place of horrors, this month, more than it has been even at the height of Shaitan activity. Shadows hang everywhere, even where they do not belong, and between them move colossal, serpentine shapes, black as the night except for their gleaming silver teeth. Again and again they strike at the two ladies of the Fuxi, running them ragged as they must jump and step carefully over even the smallest shadow that could conceal a poison-dripping tooth. Finally, the shadows retreat, as blindingly powerful light shines over the empty landscape. The shape at its heart, too, is serpentine, but covered in thousands of feathers, each burning in a different shade of the rainbow. The feathered serpent lies sleeping, as the two tired serpent ladies approach, and is quickly slain and devoured before it even wakes. 



Both Tamachi and Börte are injured. The new spirit gives powers of illusion and colorful magic to the wielder, which can both inspire friends and confuse enemies. It creates a level 2 Mor VIP. Some of its burning feathers remain behind infused with powerful magic and worth 1 t.inv, 2 t.art and 2.eco. 



*The Heron and the Hippo*
*Spoiler*
Show

The gardeners do not directly contribute to your spirit world expedition. Instead, they send you 3 t.mil and 5 t.art for a share of the spoils.

----------


## St. Justicar

*GARDENERS OF THE IMMORTAL FLESH*

*INHUMAN  SPIRITUAL - HEROIC* 

*MORALE 13*
*Spoiler: Gudite Warcamp*
Show



[OOC-Any purchases youll be wanting to make this EOT?]




*Spoiler: Hero and Hippo and Hemminghock*
Show



[OOC-Im not sure how much was actually invested in the big expedition, so not sure what my share is, but Im happy with either art or eco for it. 

Gods wise Im assuming the Compass is significantly more useful for either of you, and will pact with the Shadow, if its all the same.

Also, if either of you would like to purchase any stats, please do say. 



*Spoiler: Heron and Hippo*
Show



Ill take the 3 eco as my share, if that works?

----------

